# Moving over from the ttc after loss thread



## bobster

Feeling pretty bad that a thread I've been part of since my loss a while ago was closed today as the moderator said it had upset some people on there. We all have our BFP's now and didn't even think that the thread would be bumped on there everytime someone posted. 

I know how hard mc is and would hate to upset anyone who's raw after a loss as I know how hard it is to hear/see/breath pregnant women when ttc after loss. Wish I could apologise to those ladies :(

Hope the ladies that were on the origional thread will join me in this one again as I've had the best support from them throughout the ttc journey. I'm very thankful for all 3 of them :cry: (hormonal much?)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi bobster
I wasn't part of your thread but I have stalked a little bit while ttcal and I can honestly say the thread gave me hope. Some of us like to read threads where everything is working out rather than the constant heart break faced in ttcal.
I think it's great you have all conceived again and supporting each other through the stress and worry of pal.
Hope you are all doing great and enjoying your pregnancies :flower:


----------



## bobster

Thank you Johnsongirl and congratulations on your pregnancy :)


----------



## MrsPhez

Nice one Bobster! Hi Johnsongirl, I remember your name! Congrats to you. Sad about the group closing too


----------



## Mallerm

Bobster: I, like JohnsonGirl have also been following your thread for the entire time and I loved reading your updates each day It definitely gave me hope and I am so glad to see that you have started it again here. All of the posts helped me so much over the last few months!


----------



## MrsPhez

Mallerm said:


> Bobster: I, like JohnsonGirl have also been following your thread for the entire time and I loved reading your updates each day It definitely gave me hope and I am so glad to see that you have started it again here. All of the posts helped me so much over the last few months!

Were you a June Jitterbug too? I remember seeing your name as well. Congratulations on your pregnancy!


----------



## MrsPhez

So does that mean all our posts are lost forever? I really wanted to look back at that thread!!!!!


----------



## MrsPhez

I have been testing every day and am very reassured to see the line getting darker. I already think it's darker now than it was at 7 weeks with my lost one! Did you all do the same? Can you remember when it got the same dark colour as the control line roughly? I have 23 tests left! Perhaps every other day is the way to go!


----------



## bobster

Thanks ladies. How far along are you both by the way?

Phez I tested like mad at the beginning and my tests were darker too than with the cp. I think every other day is the best bet. I still have a record of how dark my tests were at what dpo and i've put that at 16-17dpi my superdrug test was a strong line and as dark as control line by 18dpo. 

Are u doing digi's too? I tested every now and then up to 12 weeks to use them up and just because I loved seeing 2 lines so much lol sad I know.


----------



## bobster

I'm still a papaya :( how boring!


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Thanks ladies. How far along are you both by the way?
> 
> Phez I tested like mad at the beginning and my tests were darker too than with the cp. I think every other day is the best bet. I still have a record of how dark my tests were at what dpo and i've put that at 16-17dpi my superdrug test was a strong line and as dark as control line by 18dpo.
> 
> Are u doing digi's too? I tested every now and then up to 12 weeks to use them up and just because I loved seeing 2 lines so much lol sad I know.

Nope just ICs, can't afford a bunch of digis! Still get the 2 lines though!
You might still just be a papaya but 24 weeks today. Baby is officially viable according to the medical profs! :happydance:


----------



## mlm115

Woo hoo I found you! Thanks Johnson and mallerm for your comments, makes me feel better! Congrats on your pregnancies too. 

Phez, I'm so happy for you! I was a poas addict for a while too, I think it's totally normal. 

Too bad they couldn't come up with a new fruit Bobster! Congrats on another week though. 

I am THRILLED to say my scan went perfectly today! This is the time they weren't able to find a heartbeat last time, so I feel a tremendous amount of relief now that I've passed this milestone. Baby measured right on track and had a hb of 176!


----------



## mlm115

Here's my little blob!

Edit: darn, I don't know why it posts sideways, but I don't know how to fix it on my phone. Oh well.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> Here's my little blob!
> 
> Edit: darn, I don't know why it posts sideways, but I don't know how to fix it on my phone. Oh well.

That is one pretty picture, absolutely gorgeous. You must be ecstatic! V happy for you hun


----------



## bobster

Omg amazing picture mlm congratulations! It even has a baby look about it already! Did you get emotional? So happy for you and your gorgeous blob!

Has Jane and Mack found us yet?


----------



## mlm115

I hope Jane and Mack find us! We've made it this far together, I must see how these babies turn out! Btw, I loved your first post in this thread Bobster, it was so nice!


----------



## bobster

Oooh I hope they find us too. I can't wait to see Mack's baby pic. Its been a long journey for all of us hasn't it. So glad Phez is back with her bfp too now. 

Mlm your pic is crazy. It looks so baby-like already. I'm not sure if it the cord or legs I can see lol. I can't wait to see the progression in the next scan. When will you have another one?

The dr at work said she would scan me to get another pic so that's good but i'm not sure when to take her up on it. Might wait until 26 weeks or so. 

Phez how are you feeling? 

I think we should be able to read the old thread its just we won't be able to comment on it. It will be nice in years to come to look back on (probably when I'm trying for no. 2 haha). 

Phez will you have anymore after this one?

We're going to mamas and papas on sunday to finally buy some baby stuff. I'm so excited!


----------



## MrsPhez

Ah you are such a sweetheart Bobster! Not sure about more kis, I am getting on a bit! Maybe....feel shattered but happy! Nice dark test today. Think my bbs may have swelled a bit. Never suffered with tenderness. Bit of cramp?ing. All good! How are you feeling?


----------



## mackjess

HA! Whoops, I found this after I started a new thread, so ignore my message girlies! I wonder if I can go delete it??

So glad I found this one!


----------



## mackjess

Mlm, that is a lovely little blob if I've ever seen one. Congrats!! 

Hi Phez! Hi Johnson! Hi Mallerm!

Should we send a PM to Jane with the link to this thread? I wish there was a way to 'invite' people.


----------



## bobster

Oh haha I just replied to your thread Mackjess! I don't know how to invite people.

I sent a pm to everyone when I started this thread but for some reason it must not have sent to any of you. So confusing. If someone could try and let Jane know that would be great :)


----------



## mackjess

This is what happens when they let a bunch of pregos loose on the internet!

I PM'd Jane with the info on this thread.

The original one from TTCAL-
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-weeks-since-mc-but-still-not-af-ring-gp.html


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,

I FOUND YOU, phew.

Thanks for starting the new thread bobster and to all of you for the private messages. Haven't been on for a day or two but was hoping we wouldnt drift apart.

I've been feeling bad about the last thread inadvertently upsetting people, sounds like people complained. Yes we are pregnant now but there were months and months where we weren't so hope that if anyone actually started reading it from page 1 they would gain some hope. Nice to hear from Johnson girl and Mallerm that it was the case :hugs: I guess without new posts going to it, it will just sink to the bottom never to be seen again. Oh well, just glad we haven't lost contact.

So happy for you Mlm, your bean has a baby shape already, amazing how quickly they grow and take shape. When are your next appointments/scan. Not long until you are 12 weeks!

Bobster, how come still a papaya? That's really uncreative of that website! Great news your work doc will do you a free scan and so exciting you are off to buy stuff this weekend! What is on the list to get this weekend? Did you have your 24 week appointment yet?

Think I've been feeling a little bit movement again but still not 100% sure it really is. 2 weeks to go until my anomaly scan :coffee: I'm a sweet potato today :happydance:

Mrs phez, great the lines are getting darker :thumbup: when will you schedule your booking in appointment for? I went at 10 weeks and got told that was a bit too short notice to get the NT test scheduled in time.

Any Brixton hicks yet mackjess? Have you got many stretch marks?


----------



## bobster

Oh yay on the movement Jane! I remember I wasn't sure either at first but as it happens more and more i'm sure you'll be reassured its baby. Its a weird feeling isn't it. Felt like spasms almost to me at first. A sweet potato is pretty big so no wonder you're starting to feel baby. What date is your scan again? Its early July isn't it?

I've yet to make a list, I think we're going to get some of the bedding we saw as its expensive so going to try and spread it out over the next 3 months so its not such a shock to the bank account. When do you think you'll start buying things Jane? 24 week appointment was fine. She said my blood pressure is up a little from last time so we'll keep an eye on it but nothing else to report. She used the doppler again which was nice. Antenatal class is on the 2nd July but I forgot to ask what it involves- and OH isn't allowed to come because of numbers (how rubbish!!!).


----------



## GI_Jane

Omg, 2nd July is next week- crazy. Yes, shame OH can't come- do you make him watch one born every minute when it's on?

Scan is Friday 12 July so ages yet :coffee: have been comparing my beans skull to other people that know for sure what theirs are and I def think girl now. I do think yours has a boy skull. Have you decided on a name for a boy? I'm thinking Sophie Amelia as the first and middle name if I get a girl.

Spasms are definitely the best way to describe it! So maybe it is her moving- so exciting :happydance:

Oh no on blood pressure- at least you can easily check that at work yourself couple times a week?


----------



## mackjess

My BP was up at one appt, but I think it was because I scheduled it too close to lunch time so I was hungry. Hope yours is good next time. 

I felt the same way about the thread. Since it was in my favorites I completely forgot about it being in the TTC area! I'm glad we were positive for some of the ladies tho.

So far NO SIGN that Finn is ready to escape. He is head down, but at my last scan he was loitering around up high and over to one side still. Head NO WHERE near close to the exit. Darn it. He hasn't dropped, I haven't lost any plug or had a single cramp. ARGH. And I hurt, I'm ready! :haha: I guess he is just too fat and happy where he is at. This morning I woke up and there was a spot of blood in my undies and I got so excited because when you start to lose your plug, it can come out a little at a time and can be brown. Then I realized it was just because I groomed the lady garden when I showered last night, I was totally going blind because you can't see over your belly, and I must have nicked myself a bit. :blush:

So far the only stretch marks I have are on my lower back hip area, and just got a few on my upper thigh. But both are in areas that will be almost covered by my bikini bottoms. My best friend told me she didn't know she had stretch marks on her lower belly til AFTER her birth tho. They were too stretched out to show up. Hope that doesn't happen! But those seemed to fade pretty fast for her so maybe since they weren't there long?


----------



## bobster

Ooooh Mack he's just so comfy in there he doesn't want to come out! I had to lol about your grooming the lady garden comment. I am already starting to struggle to do that too. Got to be careful as it could be nasty eek. 

Sounds like you may have escaped the stretch marks! I hope they don't come after too. Didn't you say you aren't really prone to them anyway though so thats got to work in your favour? Did you get that line down your tummy that a lot of pregnant ladies get? I don't seem to have got it yet but maybe because my bumps not too stretched out yet.

Jane I know I thought girl straight away when I saw your babes skull. I think the forehead is more curved when you have a girl, but when you have a boy its straighter. I wonder if I will see my boys willy when I have the scan at 26ish weeks. Oooh I'm excited for a little man, but would love a girl at some point as don't want to be completely out numbered! 

MLM and Phez do you have any preferences? I'd love one of each the best. 

He's just had a kicking fit and I managed to record a bit of it on my phone camera. Can you upload video's on here?


----------



## bobster

26 days to go Mack!!!!!!! Wow :)


----------



## mackjess

Actually a little less than that. They want to induce me on July 18 if he hasn't arrived yet. His head is going to get too big to have naturally if they let me go much longer.


----------



## mackjess

I'll be bouncing on my birth ball more tonight, my back had been too sore! Also started drinking red raspberry leaf tea and taking evening primrose this week. I'd really prefer he show up on his own! Walking more is out as it makes my ankles just get too big and painful. Even if I'm in the air conditioning, it's just so humid out I get hot when I walk too much.

No idea if you can post video on here. I recorded it for my niece and nephew once. They love all the stuff, which is cute since they are 9 and 10. Love that they are so excited about meeting their cousin.


----------



## bobster

oooh sounds uncomfortable. The heat won't help at all will it. Keep bouncing. Only 21 days if worst case scenario and he doesn't come before the induction date. I know that seems like forever but hopefully it will go quickly. How's Jake btw? Is that him in the picture?

Jane I love the name Sophie. Its been one of our top names for a girl too. And it goes really well with Amelia. I haven't really had too much thought about names yet. I like Jack but its very common. I like Reggie too but other half hates it so that's out. For a girl we already picked Lily Sue (middle name Sue is both of our mum's names). Not 100% if we'll have Lily yet. I quite like Thea for a girl too. 

Boys names are tricky though aren't they. Spencer was a favourite for a while but not as sure anymore. Its tricky... Have you thought of a boys name just in case? 2 weeks until your scan- not long!


----------



## mackjess

The names Lily Sue and Sophie Amelia are super cute. I am already set on a girl name if I have one, but we had to go through over 100 names before we agreed on a boy name. I think the men are more picky about boy names so it's harder to find one.

I have pretty much been rolling out of bed, putting on whatever fits and coming to work. Today I am actually wearing a dress so I thought I'd post a bump pick. I only have to come into the office for 6 more days. YAY for working from home!

Before my due date was July 23, but they were going to wait until August 1st to induce me. I"M SO GLAD I only have 21 days left! LOL. Much more doable than 34 days, so I think I can hang in there. :thumbup:

And yes, that's my sweetie Jake in the pic. He was only about 3 months there. He is doing good. He struggles with the heat as well since he is an old guy so we have been chilling out in the A/C together.
 



Attached Files:







20130627_151624.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## bobster

Wow mackjess you look great! Your bump has grown a lot since the last pic you posted. Love the dress too. I can imagine it would be frustrating waiting as you get to the end. It must put a lot of strain on your back. I love the name Finn for a boy its really cute. 

Jake is too cute! He looks like a very friendly dog.


----------



## mackjess

If it wasn't and muggy I don't think it would be too bad. I'm just bigger and slower, but far from miserable. I only feel bad about 5% of the day and that is probably when I first get up and gravity sets in, other than my feet. Got some compression socks to wear around the house as it's too warm to not wear sandals outside, and that helped yesterday. Wish I'd gotten them sooner, so ladies if your feet get bad don't wait like I did!

I saw two ladies in the waiting room that had some serious large and in charge bumps, and they moaned just getting up and sitting down. It was another 90+ degree day, and I felt so bad for them. I'm grateful I'm not there yet and hopefully stay where I'm at the next few weeks. My last day of work is July 11, so at least if I am at that point I won't have to go anywhere.


----------



## bobster

Can't believe you're still working so close to your delivery date. You must be made of strong stuff. Thanks for the tip on the socks.

My 23 week bump attached. 

Jane how's your bump doing?
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mlm115

Nice bumps ladies! I was going to post a 9ish week bump to be funny, but it is way too pathetic haha.


----------



## MrsPhez

Love the photos ladies, just wonderful. Mackjess you look fab in thedress! So today I am saying hello pregnancy! Nausea, no appetite , tired. Test line almost as dark as control. Will stop when same colour, hopefully a couple of days. Feeling crappy but good, you understand!


----------



## mackjess

MLM you should take a pic now even if you don't post it. That way when you are 11, 14 weeks you have the comparison. How have you been feeling.

Phez, welcome to pregnancy! lol, hope the first tri isn't too hard on you.

Lovely bump bobster. And it's pretty common here in the states to work up til you have the baby. One girl in my office was at work Friday and had her baby Sunday! When I told someone I would be induced on the 18th but my last day of work was deffo the 12th, they asked "why so early?" Ha. But it's an office job so not too much of a strain on me. Hope that continues. I work 3 days in the office next week and 3 days in the office the week after and I'm done. I have a feeling I might sneak in an extra day or two working from home that last week. :)

AFM, no change. Finn seems comfy and chilling out still. OB appt later today but i think we'll just be confirming what time I come in on the 28th if he hasn't shown up by then, and nothing new.


----------



## mlm115

The more I read about pregnancy/maternity leave in other countries, the more I think the US has got it wrong! I'm sure it has got to be terribly uncomfortable working right up to your due date. I know that's what I will have to do as well though. 

I have been feeling significantly better the last few days. The nausea is so much more tolerable, and I think I've only thrown up once in the last 4 days. I will start taking weekly bump pics starting tomorrow I think, when I am officially 9 weeks. 

I ordered a Doppler online the other day- DH thinks it's crazy, but supports it if it gives me peace of mind. I can't wait to get it!


----------



## mlm115

Phez, I'm glad you feel pregnant, I'm sure that gives you some peace of mind : ). Although the nausea is no fun, it's great for reassuring you that baby is ok!


----------



## GI_Jane

Wow ladies check out those bumps, lovely. Mine is coming along but still on the small side. When I get the laptop out I will post a pic. 

My face is so spotty today! :cry:

Mlm and mrs phez, pleased you're feeling better and worse (more pregnant), respectively!

Liking the name lily sue bobster. Amelia is my mums middle name so partly why I wanted it as the bubs middle name, plus it's pretty and goes with Sophie. I like Luke for a boy but it won't go with my surname so was thinking Gregory/Greg but my family aren't so keen. After my 20 week scan once I know the sex I will borrow a name book from someone just to make sure I've made the right choice.

Bobster, are you excited for your shopping trip this weekend? I see mamas and papas have a sale online at the moment. I want to order some baby grows but still don't want to jinx it.

How was your OB appointment this afternoon mackjess?

Yey for the Doppler Mlm, you've still got a few weeks until you can use but exciting to receive it. Have you decided which room in the new house will be your nursery?


----------



## bobster

Jane i'm suffering with lots of spots too. I've been reading online and have been soaking my face in warm water with epson salt dissolved in it which seems to have dried the spots up a little but not completely. Then been using a cheap which hazel gel afterwards. Its terrible though- such a greaseball. I wish I had glowy skin like other pregnant ladies. I'll let you know how this regime goes though as if it helps you might want to try it. 

Just been out for tea with a friend and had a goats cheese and red onion pizza. I looked it up on the NHS website beforehand and it said it was fine to eat cooked goats cheese but then when it came it was cooked but not sizzling. Now I'm worrying about the chance of listeria and feeling completely selfish and stupid for eating it. Eekk. Have you ladies ate anything you're not really meant to eat?


----------



## bobster

Phez I too am glad your symptoms are giving you reassurance. Its awful though isn't it. Feels like a constant hangover/travel sickness. Bleugh. 

MLM glad you are starting to get over yours. You're lucky. Mine seemed to go on forever and even now I still get a moment or 2 of it but then it passes. Do you have any feelings about what you're having? I think taking bump pictures is a really good idea so you can compare yourself. 

I think the US's maternity system sounds a bit unfair too. Maybe if you work in an area where you're not required to do much physical stuff its better but you must still get tired when not doing a lot and I think people deserve a few weeks to relax before all the sleepless nights come.


----------



## GI_Jane

Oh let me know how the spot regime goes bobster- I'm on the clearasil. Just watching Eastenders and it's just come out that Kirsty's not pregnant!!- I wonder how many people do this in real life?

I wouldn't worry about the goats cheese on the pizza bobster, it would have been hot in the oven before it came to your table. I've had a couple of alcoholic desserts and wonder if I should but I honestly think its such a tiny amount it doesn't matter and its not like I've drunk a whole glass of wine or something.

Here is my 18 week bump photo, not a great pic sorry- my bump is still on the small side. 

Mrs phez, do you think you will start showing sooner with #2? many women say that's the case.


----------



## bobster

Cute bump Jane! You can see its taking a baby shape which is lovely! 

Thanks for the reassurance about the pizza. I think i'm just over worrying. Forgot to mention- I had another scan today at work! The dr who did it though is not used to scanning 2nd trimester babies so it was difficult for her to get a clear profile shot. Saw it wriggling around and kicking though which was amazing. She said she'll try again another time for a clear pic if I want. Yay! 

Must watch eastenders. Bet Max has gone mad! She's so weird I don't know how she thought she'd get away with it... bizare!


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Oh let me know how the spot regime goes bobster- I'm on the clearasil. Just watching Eastenders and it's just come out that Kirsty's not pregnant!!- I wonder how many people do this in real life?
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the goats cheese on the pizza bobster, it would have been hot in the oven before it came to your table. I've had a couple of alcoholic desserts and wonder if I should but I honestly think its such a tiny amount it doesn't matter and its not like I've drunk a whole glass of wine or something.
> 
> Here is my 18 week bump photo, not a great pic sorry- my bump is still on the small side.
> 
> Mrs phez, do you think you will start showing sooner with #2? many women say that's the case.

Nice pic Jane! With Dexter I had aa lot of bloat which gave the game away quite early (to my boss anyway). And my bump itself was also quite early so I hope this one isn't earlier! We'' have to see. How on earth do you upload pics? You don't have to explain if it's a pain but I have no idea.......I'd love to share my test progression tho! :shrug:


----------



## mlm115

Spoke too soon- morning sickness has decided to reappear. Fun times.


----------



## mackjess

bobster, I wouldn't worry about the cheese. I've had plenty myself. I worry more about the meat being heated up enough.

mlm, glad you are feeling better.

nice little bump you are starting on Jane. And my appt went well. baby is still head down and we're still waiting.

phez, if you are posting click on go advanced and there's an option to manage attachments. I haven't uploaded them from my phone before.. I always have to email it to myself than save it to my pc.


----------



## MrsPhez

Thank you Mackjess! I'll give it a whirl at some point!


----------



## GI_Jane

How was your shopping trip bobster?

DH and I have decided to dismantle our office room completely and make it a dedicated nursery rather than trying to accommodate both :happydance: really pleased about this as I know it would be a tight fit and disorganised. Not looking forward to finding a place for all the junk currently living in the office room though :nope:


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> How was your shopping trip bobster?
> 
> DH and I have decided to dismantle our office room completely and make it a dedicated nursery rather than trying to accommodate both :happydance: really pleased about this as I know it would be a tight fit and disorganised. Not looking forward to finding a place for all the junk currently living in the office room though :nope:

Oh great, that will make your life a bit easier! 
Love Mamas and Papas! Their stuff is very small so you might not want to buy newborn - if you have a bigger baby, the clothes may not fit!


----------



## MrsPhez

Good evening, hope you're having a lovely Sunday in the long awaited sunshine(UK gang)!
Those names are so cute, Lily Sue awww!
If we have a girl I like Seren or Robyn Elise (Seren is Welsh name meaning star) but we haven't discussed it yet!
Today my nausea has gone but I am still shattered and my line is still progressing nicely. Apple pip today (5 wks) :happydance:
Got a nice tax rebate, I want to spend some on an early scan but DH will need some convincing!


----------



## bobster

Hi girlies. I enjoyed my shopping trip thanks Jane. Got my long awaited bedding so just need the cot now! Its completely overwhelming the amount of choice we have for push chairs. We kind of didn't know where to start so just jotted down a few names of ones we like to research a bit more. Wish there weren't so many to choose from as it makes it very difficult... especially for a pair of novices like us.

Jane you must be thrilled that you're going to have a dedicated nursery now. I hope you find space for all the office gear elsewhere. Not long now until your scan Jane. Will you start buying things after?

MrsPhez congratulations on your apple pip! Hope your hubby comes round so you have have some reassurance from an early scan. Whats his reasoning for not wanting one? My OH was a bit funny about it too at first- strange. Thanks for the tip on m&p clothing. I've been counting what we've been given up and it turns out we don't need to buy too much more clothing, just a couple of short sleeved vests/gro's and some mittens and a blanket and we're just about done clothing wise. Love your girls names btw. Do you have a preference as to what you have after having a boy the first time? Any boys names planned? I love Dexter's name.

Thanks Mack about the reassurance with the cheese. I felt so guilty afterwards for eating it but daren't ask them to cook it more for fear of seeming rude. How's is going with you? 

MLM- glad the sickness is back although I do feel for you as its awful. Hope it gives you reassurance beanie is growing well though. When will you have your next appointment?


----------



## mackjess

The weather is in the mid 70s and sunny and beautiful, so I'm enjoying my Sunday evening immensely. DH grilled salmon and asparagus, and I made a spinach and strawberry almond salad and baked potatoes. We sat outside and ate on our deck and it was just gorgeous. We have a lovely yard and patio thanks to the family discount from my brother's landscaping business, but usually by June it's too much to sit out there cause the afternoon sun beats down on that side of the house. Even with 3 umbrellas and a fan it was unbearable for a bbq we had mid-June last year. Blissed break in the weather here!

Is the push chair a stroller? I about had a stroke picking out mine Bobster. Finally decided to get a travel system that came with the carseat, and one of my friends said to pick out the best carseat on the safety ratings, then that narrows down your choices. I decided I wanted a Britax carseat, and sure enough there were only 3 systems/strollers to pick with that seat. Someone else got me a lightweight stroller at my shower as a gift. I hadn't even delved into those so I was grateful to not make that decision! What bedding did you decide on?

MLM, hope you are feeling better.

I think we might go get some Frozen Yogurt to enjoy on the patio now!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,

Bobster, did you get the bedding you originally posted the link for?
What time is your antinatal class tomorrow? How are you feeling about it?
I quite like a silver cross pram we saw in John Lewis but the push chair/travel system needs a lot of research as you say- so expensive and too much choice. 

We won't buy anything until I'm about 35 weeks pregnant I think! Not sure how quick the furniture arrives once you order though :shrug:. Unfortunately we don't have any friends that are ready to pass on baby clothes to us so will have to get everything new or from charity shops.

Like the name Seren mrs phez. Congrats on 5 weeks, did you approach the early scan topic with DH yet?

Mackjess, your patio sounds great, not sure i could function in the heat though, especially whilst heavily pregnant. 

Did your Doppler arrive Mlm? Don't be tempted to use it early so not to worry yourself.

11 days until my 20 week scan :happydance:


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Bobster, did you get the bedding you originally posted the link for?
> What time is your antinatal class tomorrow? How are you feeling about it?
> I quite like a silver cross pram we saw in John Lewis but the push chair/travel system needs a lot of research as you say- so expensive and too much choice.
> 
> We won't buy anything until I'm about 35 weeks pregnant I think! Not sure how quick the furniture arrives once you order though :shrug:. Unfortunately we don't have any friends that are ready to pass on baby clothes to us so will have to get everything new or from charity shops.
> 
> Like the name Seren mrs phez. Congrats on 5 weeks, did you approach the early scan topic with DH yet?
> 
> Mackjess, your patio sounds great, not sure i could function in the heat though, especially whilst heavily pregnant.
> 
> Did your Doppler arrive Mlm? Don't be tempted to use it early so not to worry yourself.
> 
> 11 days until my 20 week scan :happydance:

Not with DH, although I have emailed Spire to enquire! I'm trying to get some cheeky scans by way of my cyst history. My lap was planned for next Tuesday but now I have mentioned I'm pregnant, it's on hold. But I have put it to the consultant by way of his secretary that I would like to continue monitoring it. Fingers crossed!
Glad you like the name Seren!
20 week scan is incredible. You going to find out the sex of baby?


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Hi girlies. I enjoyed my shopping trip thanks Jane. Got my long awaited bedding so just need the cot now! Its completely overwhelming the amount of choice we have for push chairs. We kind of didn't know where to start so just jotted down a few names of ones we like to research a bit more. Wish there weren't so many to choose from as it makes it very difficult... especially for a pair of novices like us.
> 
> Jane you must be thrilled that you're going to have a dedicated nursery now. I hope you find space for all the office gear elsewhere. Not long now until your scan Jane. Will you start buying things after?
> 
> MrsPhez congratulations on your apple pip! Hope your hubby comes round so you have have some reassurance from an early scan. Whats his reasoning for not wanting one? My OH was a bit funny about it too at first- strange. Thanks for the tip on m&p clothing. I've been counting what we've been given up and it turns out we don't need to buy too much more clothing, just a couple of short sleeved vests/gro's and some mittens and a blanket and we're just about done clothing wise. Love your girls names btw. Do you have a preference as to what you have after having a boy the first time? Any boys names planned? I love Dexter's name.
> 
> Thanks Mack about the reassurance with the cheese. I felt so guilty afterwards for eating it but daren't ask them to cook it more for fear of seeming rude. How's is going with you?
> 
> MLM- glad the sickness is back although I do feel for you as its awful. Hope it gives you reassurance beanie is growing well though. When will you have your next appointment?

DH can hold on till 12 weeks. He has the patience of a saint!


----------



## GI_Jane

Thats blokes for you. My DH only wanted scans if there was a medical need and he was against the Doppler idea too.

Yey bobster on your free scan at work :happydance: will you pay for a 3D or 4D one? I think the pictures from those look a little scary so we won't do it (and DH wouldn't want to).

Yes, mrs phez, hoping to find out the sex if baby will co-operate :flower:


----------



## GI_Jane

How was the anti natal class today bobster?


----------



## MrsPhez

I have maxed out on my ICs I think (and hope). The line from 5 weeks isn't getting any darker. It also isn't quite as dark as the control but I'm not too worried. Time to stop I think. I am so exhausted today. Oh and I'm 37 today :nope: in denial. Thank goodness I'm pregnant or I would be downright miserable about it!


----------



## mlm115

Happy birthday Phez!


----------



## mlm115

My Doppler got delivered today! I will try it tonight, but will try not to freak out if it doesn't work yet.


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> My Doppler got delivered today! I will try it tonight, but will try not to freak out if it doesn't work yet.

You are so brave! Will be amazing when you hear your baby though! Try not to panic if you don't find it, mws sometimes struggled when I was having appointments for Dexter and they're the experts!


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> Happy birthday Phez!

Thank you sweetie x


----------



## GI_Jane

MrsPhez said:


> I have maxed out on my ICs I think (and hope). The line from 5 weeks isn't getting any darker. It also isn't quite as dark as the control but I'm not too worried. Time to stop I think. I am so exhausted today. Oh and I'm 37 today :nope: in denial. Thank goodness I'm pregnant or I would be downright miserable about it!

Happy birthday :wine:


----------



## MrsPhez

Thanks Jane! I'm looking at that glass of wine thinking "does that look tempting?" It actually doesn't! This is not normal!


----------



## mackjess

Phez, since I am far enough along to have a small glass of wine I will have a toast for you! Happy Bday. I'll be 37 when I hopefully have kiddo #2. Are we crazy?? :)


----------



## MrsPhez

mackjess said:


> Phez, since I am far enough along to have a small glass of wine I will have a toast for you! Happy Bday. I'll be 37 when I hopefully have kiddo #2. Are we crazy?? :)

Thank you! No we're not crazy! Just not the right time for us to be bringing kids into the world (personally speaking). 
Most of my good friends are still childless, I daren't scare them, they have no idea what's involved. If they saw this site they would freak out. Not sure I could handle doing it all again though. So stressful and not good for this old girl's heart! 2 maybe enough...


----------



## mlm115

My doppler worked! Very cool. I tested it on my dog and my husband first to figure out how it works, so I'm 99.9% sure I did it right. Woo hoo!


----------



## bobster

Yay mlm well done! Took ages for me to get the hang of mine. Sometimes baby moves so its hard to find other times too. I couldn't find it before my 12 week scan and freaked out a bit! 

Happy birthday for yesterday phez. Sorry I didn't check in yesterday. Hope you had a lovely day. 

Antenatal class went well thanks Jane. Learnt some basic exercises and met some other women which was nice. Will update properly later after work.


----------



## mlm115

You're something new today Bobster, no more papaya! Yay eggplant!


----------



## MrsPhez

These days are passing so slowly. I need to forget about it but it's impossible. 5+3 feels like 50+3. Got some moderate cramping today but I'm taking this as a good sign as I have been looking back at notes when I was pregnant with Dexter, cramping is mentioned a lot! Did you guys get it every day in the early weeks? Also sooo sleepy. DH had morning off so I had a good 10 hours last night with a wee break somewhere in there. I'm still tired! But not complaining, still on cloud 9 and grateful to be here. DH not being swayed on the early scan and didn't realise we paid for the 9 week scan I had with Dext, gah! Still not ruling it out though! My mother-in-law gave me £100 for my birthday, cost of a private scan? £100. Makes sense to me! I ran Seren Elise by DH and got thumbs up...as for boys, completely stuck.
Have you guys bought anything else yet? We'll be getting a new Uppababy Vista as ours was destroyed by baggage handlers after our flight. Excited!


----------



## GI_Jane

Blimey Mlm. Well done with the Doppler- must have been great to hear and especially when the odds of hearing it so early are against you.

What is an uppababy vista mrs phez? A buggy? when are you planning on buying stuff, after your 12 week scan? Guess you have most of it already anyway. I had moderate cramps/stretchy pains pretty much everyday until about 7-8 weeks then the frequency reduced.

Yey for the eggplant/aubergine bobster-bet you were bored of papaya! Mlm you have an olive to put in your martini :winkwink: Not sure what I am tomorrow- mango?

9 more sleeps until abnormality scan :coffee:starting to feel a little anxious they'll find something Wong.

Enjoy your July 4th fireworks tomorrow, US ladies :sex: :winkwink:


----------



## GI_Jane

Oooo mrs phez, I just google the uppababy vista buggy and I like it :thumbup: saw a pic with the maxi cosi car seat attached too and looks good, not too big. hmmm will have to bear that one in mind when we go and try some out. In our price range too.


----------



## mlm115

I definitely had cramping early on Phez. Almost, but not quite, af like. That was smart to keep a journal with Dexter so you can remember your symptoms. I think it makes perfect sense to use your birthday money for a scan! I hope your DH gets on board with the idea if you really want it. 

At my ultrasounds, they mentioned I was measuring a few days ahead, so baby is about 10 weeks really. Plus I'm pretty thin, especially in the stomach area, which probably helped to find the heartbeat. Scheduled my 12 week ultrasound today too, which I'm excited about. I think they do testing for downs at that scan- I got myself a little nervous yesterday reading about it, yikes.


----------



## mackjess

My feelings early on were more of a pulling feeling than cramps, but like Jane they seemed to last up until 8 weeks. God I don't miss those early days where everything DRAGS. Even now that I'm nervous about labor and bubs getting here safely, it's nothing compared to the torture of first tri. Hang in there ladies!


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Oooo mrs phez, I just google the uppababy vista buggy and I like it :thumbup: saw a pic with the maxi cosi car seat attached too and looks good, not too big. hmmm will have to bear that one in mind when we go and try some out. In our price range too.

Might sound like a salesperson but I would seriously give it 9.5/10. Just the weight might be a bit off putting. The storage, can fit a lot of shopping in there plus all the other bits that come with it (mossie net, rain cover) and can use bassinet as a moses basket. Also the sun cover almost goes head to toe (no umbrella like some have) Truly amazing, can't wait to get another. So upset when we realised it had been damaged irreparably. Was red, thinking green this time!


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Oooo mrs phez, I just google the uppababy vista buggy and I like it :thumbup: saw a pic with the maxi cosi car seat attached too and looks good, not too big. hmmm will have to bear that one in mind when we go and try some out. In our price range too.

And I forgot you can add another seat if you have another baby quickly or the stand-on/ride-on platform for toddlers. Ace!


----------



## bobster

mlm115 said:


> You're something new today Bobster, no more papaya! Yay eggplant!

I know yay!!! Is that the same as an aubergine? I'm excited to finally be something new hehe. 

Your pregnancy is flying by to me mlm. How are you feeling with it all? Whens your next appointment? I was nervous too about the downs testing but the odd's are way stacked in your favour for a healthy baby. They do such a detailed scan too that its great to see the baby for so long and the development is amazing! 

Phez I had loads of cramping and still do every now and then. It was milder than af but the same kind of pain. Then as I've gone further on its been more like muscle stretches and aches. Checked out your pram- I saw it in orange when we looked last weekend and we loved it. I think we're going to go for a slightly cheaper one though just because the in-law's are paying. We're maybe going to go for the mamas and papas sola as it works out about £400 for the pram and then push chair and I quite like the denim coloured one. 

Jane I'm sure everything will be just fine at you scan but its normal to worry. I can't believe you're 20 week scan is so close. Half way there! Its flying by (to me anyway) for all of our pregnancies. Mine is starting to feel like its going quicker too.

Mack any news? Thanks for your tips on how to pick the stroller. It sounds like a much more logical way to do it! Its so stressful isn't it because you don't want to get it wrong and then get stuck with a dodgy, hard to use thing. I picked the timbuktales bedding and matching light shade etc in the end. We've pick the cot and changing unit now too. 

Its sooo close for you! Can't wait to hear your news. I hope I make it to your stage. I still keep worrying about incompetent cervix but trying to stay positive and calm..


----------



## bobster

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-sola-pushchair-denim/103524401/type-i/

Please can I have your thoughts on this? Its such a hard decision isn't it. It feels even harder knowing his parents are paying as all the ones we really liked were too much to ask for and they wont take any money from us. We're going to go again this weekend to have another look.


----------



## GI_Jane

I like the denim bobster and the design is similar to the Uppababy one Mrs Phez suggested which I really like.

The only criticism I would have is that the shopping basket underneath looks quite shallow. I personally would prefer one with a deeper basket/higher sides to it. But otherwise it looks great. Does it fold easy and is it light? Doesn't look like it would be too bulky.


----------



## bobster

Thanks Jane. Not sure about how it folds up yet but will try it out in the shop soon. I didn't even think about the size of the shopping basket. Can imagine it will get annoying if its too small... Hmm saw a lady with a Vista today and it did look good. Do you think that's what you'll go for?


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Thanks Jane. Not sure about how it folds up yet but will try it out in the shop soon. I didn't even think about the size of the shopping basket. Can imagine it will get annoying if its too small... Hmm saw a lady with a Vista today and it did look good. Do you think that's what you'll go for?

Have a friend with a Sola, will ask her! I have only seen 2 vistas in the 3 years we've owned ours and were both red (like our broken one). Amazed you saw one!


----------



## MrsPhez

Heard back from gynae, no extra scans for me, just the routine 12 and 20 weeks booooo.
Dexter just ditched his 2 hr afternoon nap this week, just when I could do with putting my feet up!


----------



## mlm115

I hate to be the one to worry all the time in the group, but I'm feeling very anxious today. My nausea is almost all gone, which makes me so worried. Also, I couldn't get the heartbeat today on my doppler, so if course that didn't help ease my nerves. I wish I could be the type that doesn't worry about this stuff


----------



## GI_Jane

Mlm, we are all worrying, Its natural, especially given our experiences before.

When I was 9+4 weeks I was convinced it was dead as had no symptoms for a week. I cried down the phone to my mum telling that I just knew something was wrong so I paid for a private scan and there was my bean, very happy and alive. Symptoms will come and go.

Your bubs has likely moved position and don't forget, although you heard the HB using the Doppler already, it is still so early to be hearing it reliably every time.

Bobster, I still need to go and touch and feel the pushchairs before we make a firm decision on it. Although we don't want to spend heaps of money, we've learnt the hard way on other things we've bought (non baby stuff) that your better off paying a little more if it saves you buying twice and I know my parents have the same view. But we totally won't be paying like £800 upwards because we do have a budget and I believe we can get what we would like for under £800.

DH also wants an isofix car seat which im not sure if you could then use the pushchair chassis to stick the car seat on but being winter we'd likely stick to the bassinet for that so it keeps snug and warm. Hmm needs more research.

Mrs phez, did you tell people yet? Rubbish about your scans- you will need to work on DH some more!


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster, while in the shower I thought of another consideration about the sola. Depending on when you want to have #2, can the sola have one of those ride on steps for a toddler attached?

It's not a big deal but when I showed DH the uppababy online, he liked that you could convert it for a second kid (said he was gonna impregnate me again straight away!)

Sorry to add another thing on your list to think about with the pushchair. Remember that at the end of the day, it's personal preference and what will work for your lifestyle and how much your in laws want to pay. Will they go with you to choose?


----------



## bobster

I think they will. Yes there are lots of things to think about aren't there. I think we'll have to go and have abother look in person too to get more of an idea of the practicalities. You're so lucky that your hubby wants to try again straight away! I would probably do that too but we said we'd wait 2 years. I think it would be nice though to have them close together in age. 

Mlm I felt exactly the same too. The only thing that kept me going until the 12 week scan was that the cobsultant who did my private scan said the chance of mc after seeing a heartbeat was less than 1 in 50 so I just kept trying to remind myself the odds were so low of losing it. Like jane said though my symptoms came and went on a day to day basis and I definitelly didn't feel pregnant. Boobs weren't sort and nausea was less frequent in the early days. And i tried everyday and didn't find a heartbeat until over 10 weeks and even then it wasn't every time. Your bean is so tiny at the moment. Midwives here dont start trying until 16+ weeks and that's because they were panicking women when they didn't find hb. I know its tough we still all worry constantly.


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Mlm, we are all worrying, Its natural, especially given our experiences before.
> 
> When I was 9+4 weeks I was convinced it was dead as had no symptoms for a week. I cried down the phone to my mum telling that I just knew something was wrong so I paid for a private scan and there was my bean, very happy and alive. Symptoms will come and go.
> 
> Your bubs has likely moved position and don't forget, although you heard the HB using the Doppler already, it is still so early to be hearing it reliably every time.
> 
> Bobster, I still need to go and touch and feel the pushchairs before we make a firm decision on it. Although we don't want to spend heaps of money, we've learnt the hard way on other things we've bought (non baby stuff) that your better off paying a little more if it saves you buying twice and I know my parents have the same view. But we totally won't be paying like £800 upwards because we do have a budget and I believe we can get what we would like for under £800.
> 
> DH also wants an isofix car seat which im not sure if you could then use the pushchair chassis to stick the car seat on but being winter we'd likely stick to the bassinet for that so it keeps snug and warm. Hmm needs more research.
> 
> Mrs phez, did you tell people yet? Rubbish about your scans- you will need to work on DH some more!

Hi Jane! Re Isofix, just make sure your car has capability for Isofix. Our last car didn't so we ended up buying an "Easybase" for the maxi cosi instead. It still sits in the car all the time and is easy to clip the car seat into. Also got second hand off ebay, bargain.
I have told my mum and dad although I haven't mentioned this to DH yet. Think I should, feeling guilty...


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> I hate to be the one to worry all the time in the group, but I'm feeling very anxious today. My nausea is almost all gone, which makes me so worried. Also, I couldn't get the heartbeat today on my doppler, so if course that didn't help ease my nerves. I wish I could be the type that doesn't worry about this stuff

I have heard that symptoms diminish around the point you are at, might be to do with placenta taking over or something like that. Wish I could ease your stress more!


----------



## MrsPhez

This morning I did an hpt for the first time in 48 hours (record!) and it was so dark, I thought I had the test upside down or something but I realised I was looking at the test line and not the control. Time to step away from the hpts!
Got that pulling sensation some of you described when I woke up today. 
Did your pregnancies feel different to when you miscarried? This does to me but then I had a blighted ovum I think so there was never any baby in there in the first place. Can't really compare.
Nobody has mentioned Bugaboo yet! Bit shocked by that!


----------



## GI_Jane

The bugaboo is too overpriced in my opinion so not an option.

I didn't get the pulling sensation when I had my mc but I was only 5 1/2 weeks when it happened and tests never got darker so I guess technically was a chemical? I hate the term chemical.


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks Mrs phez for advice re isofix, both our cars have the isofix points but from what I've been reading it is not as universal as you are led to believe, to use in either car I mean. Thinkk will need to look into it some more because as we move up the car seat groups as the kid gets older I want to make sure we don't have to buy a new base everytime.

You are brave buying that sort of thing on ebay. Did you get proof it hadn't been involved in an accident previously?


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Thanks Mrs phez for advice re isofix, both our cars have the isofix points but from what I've been reading it is not as universal as you are led to believe, to use in either car I mean. Thinkk will need to look into it some more because as we move up the car seat groups as the kid gets older I want to make sure we don't have to buy a new base everytime.
> 
> You are brave buying that sort of thing on ebay. Did you get proof it hadn't been involved in an accident previously?

Ah it was only the base, not the car seat. Would never buy that 2nd hand. Look up Easy Base, you'll see what it looks like. Dexter's second seat we splashed out on a Maxi Cosi Axiss. It swings round, so easy to put them in. No base needed. He ready for booster now.


----------



## GI_Jane

Mackjess and mlm, in the states. Do you guys have an abnormality scan at 20 weeks? My American friend whos girlfriend is pregnant and living in Peru reckons in the states you have the 13 week one and that's it as far as looking at anomalies go?

I said he should double check with his doc.


----------



## mlm115

My doctor gave me the option of a first trimester or second trimester screening. I think the first trimester screening is a little newer and seemed at bit more advanced. Not completely sure though, it's all very confusing to me.


----------



## MrsPhez

Eek, made my mw booking in appointment today (with a very miserable receptionist) for 24th July! She was trying to imply that I had absolutely no right phoning her when I was only 6 weeks! Lo and behold apps were all booked up so I had every right and if I hadn't called it would be 9 weeks before I saw anyone. I have to think she was a bitter, childless woman and that I should feel sympathy, not anger. 
Never made it to the last one so hope we make it this time! Found this amazing website www.visembryo.com thanks to another post. Just what I was looking for!


----------



## mlm115

I have all the faith in the world you will more than make it to that appointment Phez! Good thing you called- receptionists suck sometimes.


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks mlm, he was probably right then.

Exciting that your booking in appointment is made mrs phez.

Bobster, how did your 24 week appointment go? What did they do at that one?

How are you doing mackjess?


----------



## bobster

Hey everyone. Hope you are all having a lovely weekend and the UK ladies are enjoying the sunshine. 

Mrsphez this pregnancy to me felt very different from the chemicals. I had much stronger lines earlier on and felt more positive although still very anxious about it. Maybe it was just hopefullness i'm not sure but the test lines kept me more positive than previously. Its like I already knew it wasn't right the first time as the lines stayed so faint and didn't progress much. I am really positive for you that this is a sticky bean.

I saw the bugaboo camelon 3 and loved it but its way out of our price range too. Thought I might look for a second hand one on ebay but would quite like a fresh new pram for the first baby.

Jane the 24 week appointment went fine. She just dipped me urine, listened into the heartbeat and didn't my blood pressure. She's really nice. The next one is in 4 weeks. 

How's your bump coming along? Not long now until you scan yay!

Mackjess any signs of Finn's arrival? I can't wait to hear your news I'm so excited!


----------



## bobster

MLM congratulations on your prune today!


----------



## GI_Jane

The weather is so beautiful :flower:

Hey bobster, the bump has got a little bigger from the 18 week pic I posted last week and the movement I was feeling has been getting stronger :thumbup:

Have you seen the shop JoJo maman bebe? They have a good sale on so I just ordered online a summer maternity dress and a couple of tops- they're clothing is really nice quality and I like the fit plus it's free delivery.

My sister has her 30th birthday party next month and the theme is dress to kill so will have to take a look online for something fancy but not too pricey.

Will you ask your work doctor to do your scan again soon? Looking forward to mine in a few days time :happydance:


----------



## mlm115

Woo! I'm a prune! Doppler worked today (thank god, otherwise I prob would have freaked out). Also had DH take a pic of my "bump" aka bloat
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GI_Jane

Congrats on the prune Mlm and loving the little bump :thumbup:


----------



## bobster

Aww loving your pic mlm. Great idea with the sign too. It'll be useful when you look back at comparison pictures as mine have all got jumbled a bit now. 

Jane I looked at that website, they have loads of nice clothes so its good to know about. Saw a nice pink flowery one which I might get. I have a wedding to go to in October (12th) not sure what to wear- probably a tent by then!

Yay i'm realllyyyy excited for you having your scan! Can't wait to see a new pic. What time is your scan? I don't know if i'll ask for another scan.. I feel bad doing it without my other half there and last time I worried I'd see the gender and we wouldn't be together. Its a bit of a risk isn't it and I'd feel awful finding out without him.

A girl at work has just announced she's pregnant and she's only 8 weeks! Crazy. So glad i'm pregnant as last year when the other lady announced hers I got so down about it. Feel so lucky and blessed to be where I am right now. 

Looked at more prams, I think I've narrowed it down between the m&p sola, urbo or moove. We're taking his mum next weekend so will go see them all. So exciting isn't it!


----------



## mackjess

so lovely to read how well you ladies are all progressing and having fun preparing! I should be doing more of that but man am I tired. everything is ready enough for him to show up, so I can always worry about it after if I need to. have a great rest of the weekend!


----------



## MrsPhez

mackjess said:


> so lovely to read how well you ladies are all progressing and having fun preparing! I should be doing more of that but man am I tired. everything is ready enough for him to show up, so I can always worry about it after if I need to. have a great rest of the weekend!

It's thumb twiddling time. Hope he hurries up for you!


----------



## MrsPhez

I'm a sweet pea, liking that!
Spent the weekend at my in laws to celebrate my mother-in-law's birthday. Sadly I got a call earlier in the morning from my Dad who told me my Grandma had passed away (was expected). Had to contain my emotions throughout the day. And everyone was asking about no. 2 especially my sis-in-law, grrrr. She's childless so has no idea the drama involved (she also doesn't know our history). My mum-in-law said I was pregnant with no. 2 (she went to a clairvoyant). Lucky guess!
Pregnancy seems to be OK, not really thought so much about it tbh.
Don't you hate it when you know you must have taken your vitamins but cant remember the physical action of doing it?!


----------



## bobster

Phez thats's so weird about you mother in law seeing the clairvoyant! How strange...

So I take it you havent told your hubby's family then? Have you told anyone yet or will you keep it quiet until after 12 weeks?

Yay congratulations on your sweetpea!

There's been a few times I've been sure i've taken my vits but can't remember doing it so I've not taken them until the following evevning. I'm on pregnacare, omega 3 and baby aspirin still so don't want to risk it and take a double dose.

Mackjess I hope he comes for you soon too. Is it uncomfortable sleeping and getting comfortable? How long did you take your baby aspirin for? I've not told anyone I'm on it as I don't want to stop. Feel it might jinx the pregnancy if I do and read its safe. Just wondering when I need to stop...


----------



## bobster

Jane is the 20 week scan on friday? If so what time? So excited for you!


----------



## GI_Jane

Sorry to hear about your grandma mrs phez. Congrats on the sweet pea.

Your work colleague is brave announcing at 8 weeks bobster. Hope it works out for her. What is your due date? Hope you make the wedding!

Scan is at 11.20 am on Friday 12th. 4 more sleeps :happydance:

And another royal baby on the way! Kate middletons baby is due this Saturday. Mackjess, maybe Finn and the new prince/princess will share a birthday :winkwink:


----------



## GI_Jane

100 days to go for you bobster!


----------



## mlm115

4 more sleeps til you find out baby's gender too Jane? I'm excited for you!


----------



## bobster

Yes sorry to hear about your loss Phez. Hope you and family are ok. When's the funeral?

100 days wow! Its gone crazy quick! I will really miss feeling the kicks and movements. Its funny my tummy is all lopsided tonight as baby seems squished on the right hand side so its higher than the left lol

Will be thinking of you on friday at 11:20. I still think girl.

That would be so cool if Finn arrived at the same time as the royal baby.

Oh how far we've all come from moaning about Kate's pregnancy and feeling bitterly jealous when we all thought we were never going to conceive! :) :) :)


----------



## bobster

How's your symptoms/sickness mlm and phez?


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> How's your symptoms/sickness mlm and phez?

This evening I have felt a bit nausea but I think that could be to do with Grandma perhaps and all the :cry:. Couldn't eat my dinner, very thirsty though. Lots of burps!
Dexter had a much welcomed 2 hr nap this afternoon, so I did too. Still shattered so I'm going to bed now. Cramping seems a bit less at the moment.

The funeral is next Monday up in Stockport.


----------



## mackjess

Sorry Phez. It will be good to see more of the family next week, but it's sad under these circumstances.

Jane I am super excited about your scan!

I have an hour long Chinese foot massage/reflexology appt on Wednesday. I'm pretty excited. They say reflexology can help you go into labor, but regardless I am looking forward to the massage. I have been getting pedicures cause my feet hurt so bad, but the massage part of that is maybe 5-10 minutes? I can't wait!


----------



## bobster

Ooh sounds bliss Mack. I get OH to rub my feet but never had a professional massage. Bet its lovely. Will be interesting to see if the reflexology triggers labour for you!


----------



## GI_Jane

I still have reflexology every other week and love it. Around the ankles corresponds to the reproductive parts, which she concentrated on when I was trying to get my bfp but now she avoids that area so not to bring on contractions!
My lady does 45 mins reflexology and 15 mins massage- bliss.
Hope it helps, I really believe it works. Either way, it will be relaxing. 

Bobster, your comment about Kate middleton and our bitterness is so true!


----------



## mackjess

dh doesn't like feet so he will only rub them if I have socks on. feels good, but the socks make his fingers go numb do they are very short. my feet have been driving me nuts with soreness, swelling and circulation issues so I can't wait! it starts off with an herbal soak. ahh...

I think princess Kate is having a girl too. what do you ladies think?


----------



## bobster

Yes I think girl too! Is she due this week? Her bumps so neat and small!


----------



## MrsPhez

I'm guessing she'll have a boy!


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm guessing girl.


----------



## bobster

Oooo interesting why do you think boy phez?


----------



## bobster

Jane how's your skin? Mines awful. Breaking out where I never used to. Still doing salt water washing and witch hazel. Trying not to pick but its so hard!


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Oooo interesting why do you think boy phez?

Because Kate looks amazing! Girls are supposed to take the beauty from the mother (old wives tale).


----------



## mlm115

Kate does look amazing. I'm excited to see what they name the baby. I'm guessing its a girl.


----------



## MrsPhez

Bobster and Jane, I will predict girls for you both following your breakouts!


----------



## bobster

Oh I'm adamant I'm having a boy. I read somewhere that the increased tesosterone from little boys cab cause increased breakouts but have also read the old wives tale. Truth be told I've always had rubbish skin and used to take vitamins to keep it under control but had to stop as they aren't safe in pregnancy. 

What was your skin like with dexter? Kate certainly is more glowy than greasy. She dresses so well too. Wish I had her wardrobe although nothing would fit lol


----------



## GI_Jane

My skin has calmed down a bit and not too bad, have a few spots but I always did as my skin is on the greasy side. The hot weather doesn't help with that either. 

Bobster, what bump cream are you using? I've been using the palmers coco butter one but I've not religiously been using it....ooopps. I need to get in to a better habbit with it.

I think whatever name the royals choose, it will have to be traditional to some extent. I'm sure whatever they choose will be the top boy or girls name for the next year. The speculation was Alexandra for a girl. I hope they don't choose Sophie as we'll have to change our choice :nope:

Mlm, I know it's early but have you been thinking of names? How are the people at your work now, hope not too bitchy still? 

Mackjess, did you finish work now? Can't remember when your last day was.


----------



## GI_Jane

You're still the eggplant bobster, they need to get new fruit and veg!

Does that put you in the third tri now?


----------



## bobster

Oooh I don't know when the third tri is? I thought it was 27 weeks but i'll google it and see


----------



## bobster

Hmm seems to be a bit of confusion about when 3rd trimester is but I worked it out to start at 26.6 weeks so I will class it as 27 to be sure. Woop can't believe I've made it this far. Never thought it would happen!

Woken up with some aches and pains today. Baby was moving a lot yesterday so I think its ok but I hate the mild crampy pains and backache. Reminds me a bit of when you know af is due soon. I'm off today though so will rest I think. 

Jane its strange because our no.1 girls name was Sophie for a long time. I still love that name now but we want sue as our middle name (both of our mothers names) so Lily went better with that. I'm excited to see what they call the baby too. I'm sure their name will go to number one in the name charts. Fingers crossed they don't pinch your name hehe. 

Phez did you find out when you had dexter? I think i've asked you before so sorry if I've just forgotten.


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Hmm seems to be a bit of confusion about when 3rd trimester is but I worked it out to start at 26.6 weeks so I will class it as 27 to be sure. Woop can't believe I've made it this far. Never thought it would happen!
> 
> Woken up with some aches and pains today. Baby was moving a lot yesterday so I think its ok but I hate the mild crampy pains and backache. Reminds me a bit of when you know af is due soon. I'm off today though so will rest I think.
> 
> Jane its strange because our no.1 girls name was Sophie for a long time. I still love that name now but we want sue as our middle name (both of our mothers names) so Lily went better with that. I'm excited to see what they call the baby too. I'm sure their name will go to number one in the name charts. Fingers crossed they don't pinch your name hehe.
> 
> Phez did you find out when you had dexter? I think i've asked you before so sorry if I've just forgotten.

Yes we found out. No regrets there.
Woke up with some extra special cramping and lower back ache. Feeling sensible and know it's perfectly normal. There's always a little sense of fear though.
Nearly 3rd tri Bobster, I can't believe it either!


----------



## bobster

MrsPhez cramping is so worrying isn't it. I have had it on/off throughout. I actually worked out that it came more when I would have been due af in the early months. if you keep a diary of your cramping perhaps yours will be cyclical too? 

Have you convinced hubby about the scan or is it a no-go? The girl at work had one on monday as her cycles are long so they thought she was further along then she is (despite her telling them about her 40 day cycles duh) anyway she gets another on at 12 weeks for the downs screening as of course it was too early at 9 weeks. If you want a free extra scan you could always tell a porky about your dates?


----------



## MrsPhez

I am considering exaggerating the truth ( terrible cramps) or saying I have pain on one side (ectopic) but I do feel guilty. I remember epu saying to get in touch if I had another pregnancy so I might just take the honest route and say I'm very worried after the last mc. It might work. MW app in 2 weeks at 8.5 weeks so I may mention it then. :shrug: DH say no, it's a waste of money and what's the point?!


----------



## mlm115

If I have a girl, the name I like now is Norah. For a boy I'm liking Sam (Samuel), but DH isn't sold on the boys name yet. 

It is so awesome to see how much everyone is progressing in their pregnancies. Almost can't believe this is the same group of ladies I first started chatting with back in October : ). Go us!


----------



## mackjess

Bobster did you ask about baby asprin awhile back? I took mine til I was thru the first trimester. For some reason I thought of someone posting about that when I was brushing my teeth this AM!


----------



## bobster

Haha thanks Mackjess. Did they advise you to stop taking after the first tri? I'm still taking it now, hope I aren't doing any harm. Might stop it now. Just feel a bit anxious about stopping it for some reason. Might wait until 28 weeks actually and have 2 more weeks on it. Then the baby has a higher chance of survival if born. 

Mlm I know its like a completely new group. We've come so far haven't we. We're all so lucky to get our bfp's. It didn't come easily but we got there in the end.

I've seen a new pram today, can I have your opinions ladies 
https://www.babys-mart.co.uk/prams_...ystems/baby_prams/Silver_Cross_Wayfarer_Black


----------



## mackjess

They did, but not because it caused harm. If I did have a clotting issue, she said that is more of a problem when baby is little but as it gets bigger you don't need the aspirin and the placenta takes over more stuff at that time, too. I'd ask the midwife cause I know you are supposed to stop taking it for other reasons somewhere during 30+ weeks.


----------



## bobster

Thanks Mack. The midwife doesn't even know i'm on it but I might just stop it now anyway. I just went off people on here taking it so figured it was safe to continue. Its such a low dose anyway I'm sure its fine. I think maybe its in case you go into labour early. 
MLM lovely names. Especially Norah. Very classic but not very common. Reminds me of Norah Jones who I love listening to. Sam is nice too, very traditional.


----------



## mackjess

Yea i think it's like at 33 or 34 weeks you are supposed to stop. I waited until 16 weeks even though she said it was fine to quit at 13 weeks. I was freaked out about stopping it too!


----------



## GI_Jane

Mlm, like your choice of Norah.

Bobster, I agree about Lilly going better with sue than Sophie. I like the new pram choice, I saw a similar silver cross one in John Lewis- it looks a bit more sturdy than the m&p solar but without comparing in real life it's hard to know. My friend recommended the britax travel system. She went to a kiddie care store where they had like 100 prams lined up for you to test drive- totally overwhelming!

A lady at work told me today about how she gave birth to her dead baby at 17 weeks- I spent the rest of the day with that in my head and although it felt like she needed to confide this in me, I kind of wish she hadn't. Later that afternoon I felt my bean move and I felt a bit happier.

2 more sleeps :coffee:


----------



## bobster

Oh no Jane what a thing to tell you. She must have felt the need to talk but poor you having that in your head all day. So glad the movements are keeping you reassured. 2 sleeps until your scan yay! 

I think you're right the silver cross pram does seem more sturdy. Will check out kiddicare thanks for the tip. There's not many baby shops in York its terrible.


----------



## mackjess

We got a Britax B-Agile system with the B-safe car seat. I picked it because of the high ratings the car seat had and it has 3 wheels so seems easier to turn and less bulky. Really liked it when I tried it out at the store.

I must say, I hadn't heard of any of the prams you have been discussing so I looked up what you ladies were talking about and they are much cooler than the ones we seem to have in the US! Most of them here are giant, bulky, heavy monsters with tiny wheels that are impossible to fold/unfold and seem to have no storage even though they are 2 feet wide and 5 feet long for a tiny baby!! Ridiculous. The Britax was about the only option here for me without doubling the costs to get a lighter/smarter one that is usually made in Europe and shipped over here. I wish we had better selection!

And I'm so sorry Jane. Glad you felt the bean moving, he/she must have known mama needed some reassuring. :hugs: I'm feeling more relaxed as I get closer. I joined a thread on here for July bumps, and even tho there have been some scary labors (one was 5 weeks early due to the placenta detaching, emergency csection, mom need lots of transfusions) all the babies and moms are recovering wonderfully. It has helped ease my fears and make me more confident that no matter what happens the doctors/nurses will take good care of me and LO.


----------



## mlm115

You will be great Mack, you seem like a tough cookie! Glad you are feeling good about it. 

What a terrible story Jane! Glad you felt you baby after that though and you feel better.

I just left the doctor for my check up- heartbeat is strong at 166 bpm and everything else looks good!


----------



## mackjess

Awe thanks MLM. I'm not sure DH would agree since he's been waiting on me hand and foot the last week or so. :haha:

I'm sure I'll get a good case of nerves next week, but right now I just want him here so bad I don't care what happens to me in the process. Just SOO ready to meet my little Finn and know he's safe and sound.


----------



## GI_Jane

Ah mackjess, I think we are all going to feel like you when its so close- hope you can find something to take your mind off the waiting? Not easy when you've got a huge reminder in your belly. Can you feel if the head is lower?

Great news on your check up Mlm- did you have another scan too?

I'm a cantaloupe today :happydance: bobster, it doesn't seem that long ago you were a cantaloupe and we were describing what it actually was.


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm watching 16 and pregnant, kind of got obsessed with this show lately.


----------



## bobster

Yay your little cantaloupe! One more sleep Jane! Can't wait to see your little girlie scan picture! Sooo excited for you. Enjoy every moment :)


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> I'm watching 16 and pregnant, kind of got obsessed with this show lately.

Good luck tomorrow Jane! Will be thinking of you!


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks bobster, lovely that you girls are excited for me :hugs:. Thanks.

DH has been away on business all week, just hope his flight arrives on time tomorrow morning or I'll be going on my own :nope:

How are you doing bobster, has your bump grown? When will you buy the cot? Are you still finding work tiring?


----------



## GI_Jane

MrsPhez said:


> GI_Jane said:
> 
> 
> I'm watching 16 and pregnant, kind of got obsessed with this show lately.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Jane! Will be thinking of you!Click to expand...

Thanks mrs phez. :hugs:

Did you ring the EPU and be honest with them about seeing if you could get an early scan?

What day is your booking in appointment again?


----------



## mackjess

Jane if dh isn't back yet you can have them write the gender down in an envelope so you still find out together. I'm sure his flight will be on time though.


----------



## mlm115

Mack, didn't you find out the gender early? How far along were you and did you find out at the doctor or a private scan?


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> MrsPhez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GI_Jane said:
> 
> 
> I'm watching 16 and pregnant, kind of got obsessed with this show lately.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Jane! Will be thinking of you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mrs phez. :hugs:
> 
> Did you ring the EPU and be honest with them about seeing if you could get an early scan?
> 
> What day is your booking in appointment again?Click to expand...

As the days go by, the more relaxed I feel so I'm going to hang on until my appointment in 12 days and take it from there. And boy do I feel sick today, which I have to think is a good thing. I woke up this morning feeling like I'd run a marathon (my legs were so achey) and my eyes were grainy like I'd had no sleep. So I'm feeling pretty rubbish. Hooray..??..!!


----------



## GI_Jane

It's a ....BOY :blue:

Everything looked healthy but we have an appointment for 2 weeks time to go back because of the position he was in meant they couldn't see the outflow from his heart. She said she didn't have any reason to be concerned just the position meant she couldn't check it.

I will scan and post the pic a little later- looks just like your one bobster...

Feels so much more real now. DH and I are over the moon :cloud9:. We only had a girls name picked :shrug:

Great your feeling crappy Mrs Phez :winkwink: if you're feeling relaxed with no medical need for it then it does save the bother. I found the days leading up to 12 weeks absolutely dragged but sounds like you're taking it all in your stride :thumbup:


----------



## mlm115

Congrats Jane!!!! Looks like you have to start brainstorming some boys names now. Awwww, so exciting!


----------



## MrsPhez

Massive congrats Jane. I adore having a boy, would be very happy with another. Get your thinking cap on and yey, you get to have another scan!!!


----------



## MrsPhez

Tomorrow is a milestone, I was 6+6 when I miscarried the last. Make it through tomorrow and I will be v happy


----------



## GI_Jane

Here's my little chap...


----------



## GI_Jane

MrsPhez said:


> Tomorrow is a milestone, I was 6+6 when I miscarried the last. Make it through tomorrow and I will be v happy

You'll make it. I've got a good feeling for you.


----------



## bobster

Oh my gosh Jane I can't believe you're having a boy! How excitng! Lovely pic massive congratulations!!!


----------



## bobster

P.s. boys are the best! Saw the most cheeky little man at work today. He was such a smiler! Bet you nearly fell off the couch when they told u!


----------



## bobster

Phez glad you are feeling positive. The nausea is such a good sign. Getting past these milestones is such a big thing for us isn't it.


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks bobster, I was a bit taken a back when she said and my eyes filled with tears because up until I had my scan at 13 weeks I was convinced it was a boy but at the NT scan the head looked quite feminine so started to think girl after that but was secretly hoping boy. Guess that skull theory isn't all it's cracked up to be.

I said to DH that I know nothing about boys and how to clean their bits? :blush:


----------



## bobster

Oh so happy for you. I think its nice to have a boy first. I think boys are more fun and cheeky. I'm so suprised too as your 12 week scan pic did point to a girl. I was convinced! There you go mums first instinct is more reliable than any silly skull theories! Wouldn't it be funny if we all had boys on this thread? I'm betting out of the 5 of us though there will be 3 boys and 2 girls. It must be mlm and phez having girlies. Do you guys have any feelings yet? 

I hope I'm having a boy as I've bought quite a lot of blue clothing last weekend. Mothercare have a half price.sale!


----------



## bobster

Sorry to keep rabbiting on Jane but was it obvious on your scan it was a boy or did the sonographer have to point it out to you? I wish I found out now to know for sure, its torture!


----------



## GI_Jane

bobster said:


> Sorry to keep rabbiting on Jane but was it obvious on your scan it was a boy or did the sonographer have to point it out to you? I wish I found out now to know for sure, its torture!

It was only obvious once she showed us his winky :blush: 
I couldn't imagine not knowing, just made it so real now we do.


----------



## mackjess

Awwweee congrats Jane! I hope to have a girl down the road but I was SOOO excited when I found out our first was going to be a boy. Maybe it's because I have a really awesome big brother.

Phez, that first milestone is such a relief. Glad you are feeling so crappy, it sounds like you have a super sticky bean that is going to make it through all the milestones.

MLM - Have you had any girl/boy feelings yet? One thing with me that my friends said meant boy (they'd had boy and girl babies of their own) was how often I had to start shaving my legs!! I'm like sasquatch by day 2, and normally I could shave once a week and maybe swipe a razor on my shins every few days. Jane or Bobster, did you have that issue too?


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Sorry to keep rabbiting on Jane but was it obvious on your scan it was a boy or did the sonographer have to point it out to you? I wish I found out now to know for sure, its torture!

When we found out what sex Dexter was, they did a "toilet shot"! Aimed the camera up between his legs, poor boy! It might be possible to confuse the cord with boy bits. Personally I'm not sure we would have known without that shot. Sorry, I wasn't around when you had your 20 week scan so am a bit clueless about it. I take it you didn't ask to find out?


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Oh so happy for you. I think its nice to have a boy first. I think boys are more fun and cheeky. I'm so suprised too as your 12 week scan pic did point to a girl. I was convinced! There you go mums first instinct is more reliable than any silly skull theories! Wouldn't it be funny if we all had boys on this thread? I'm betting out of the 5 of us though there will be 3 boys and 2 girls. It must be mlm and phez having girlies. Do you guys have any feelings yet?
> 
> I hope I'm having a boy as I've bought quite a lot of blue clothing last weekend. Mothercare have a half price.sale!

I have no idea. Feeling a bit more sick this time, but all other symptoms are the same. DH thinks it's a girl (?wishful thinking?). The timing of BD leads me to think we'll have another boy as it was pretty close to ovulation. I just don't know. Not desperate to find out but we will in due course!


----------



## mackjess

had my last appt today before I check in Wednesday night. she said his head is still up high, despite the fact that I've been walking and using my ball. that can indicate a size issue so she's warned me I still might need a csection. I sure hope not. it's so blessedly hot there is no way I can walk now. my feet are like balloons and hurt just from going to the appt and lunch. I'll be sad of I don't get to have him naturally.

so it looks like indoor bouncy ball for me till next week. hope I can get him to drop!


----------



## mlm115

At first I though boy, but now I have a feeling it's a girl. Don't really know why, just a feeling I have. 

Can't believe it is so close Mack! It must be tough being so pregnant in the summer heat, I feel for you. At least the end is near though.


----------



## bobster

Hmmm that's an interesting theory. I've not heard about hair growth so much being linked to boys. I have been a bit hairier now you come to mention it and my regrowth of hair after getting it highlighted seems to he coming through faster. 

Is anyone else worried about suddenly losing loads of hair after giving birth? A woman at work said that 3 months after loads of her hair started shedding!


----------



## bobster

Oh Mack I hope he drops too. At least the nurse prewarned you that a csection may be needed so if you do have one it won't be as much as a shock. I guess you don't have much more time to wait so hang in there. I cab only imagine how uncomfortable you must be with your feet. I have mild swelling and thats bad enough. Keep bouncing girlie. 

Mlm one theory is that if beans heart beat is over 150 its meant to be a girl so you never know. Are you bothered what you have? 

Phez I'm sure I remember the lady doing a potty shot to measure the legs at the 20 week scan and I couldn't see anything but maybe she purposefully didn't angle it to make it obvious as we didn't want to know. Thought I saw a penis on the scan I had at work and the scans look more boyish. 

Just asked OH and he said he'd prefer not to know now but I'm Sooo curious now!


----------



## GI_Jane

Eeeek mackjess, you're so close. What will happen when you go in Wednesday? Do you report to the hospital in the morning and then an examination will determine what happens next? Is your blood pressure ok?

Either way you get to meet your little man next week- so exciting.
As bobster says, at least you can mentally prepare yourself for the c section rather than it being sprung on you as a last minute emergency.

Although my bump has not got any bigger, I noticed today that I've gotten that little coloured line down the middle of my belly- its not too dark yet. Also my boob outside of the aeroela is discolouring and I've got dried, crusty material in the centre of the nipple- oh my good, I'm really pregnant :blush:


----------



## bobster

I have all of those things too Jane. The libe has only just starting to appear and its faint too. I wonder what causes it?


----------



## mackjess

I check in Wednesday night so they can put a gel on my cervix that softens it and thins it overnight so that will make the labor a bit easier. Thursday morning they start giving me oxytocin to start the contracions. it seems so close, but 5 more sleeps till I see baby also feels like forever.

bounced on my my ball a lot last night since we got take out and rented a movie. I felt more pressure in my pelvis after doing that, so he may have just been up higher when I was at my appt. I'm still not too concerned about a surgery, people have big babies all the time, and even though I'm short I'm not tiny or anything.


----------



## bobster

Is Finn still moving a lot, kicking etc? Must be insane having a birth weight baby moving inside you. Does it hurt when he moves?


----------



## mackjess

yup. the doc mentioned that I may feel less movement and not to worry cause he's run out of room. Finn however, did not get that memo. it will stop me in my tracks and make me gasp for air sometimes.


----------



## GI_Jane

So exciting that you'll go to the hospital on wednesday as 2 and come home as 3.

Keep bouncing :holly:


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster, saw you ordered your travel system, so exciting- what swayed your decision in the end? How long until it arrives?


----------



## bobster

I went to look again today and it just felt so much more sturdy. The interior is softer and more comfortable for baby too than the sola, and I think it should last for number 2 whereas the sola looked like it might age badly. It also has a bigger shopping basket. It will go to his mum's until we're ready for it so won't be getting it until just before babys due.

I saw the uppababy vista today in the shop and its lovely too. So many to choose from its unbelievable! Have you thought about when you might start looking? You said you might leave it until later before, are you not itching to start buying stuff though? 

I've been thinking about what else we need to buy and its so expensive. trying to sale shop for things bit by bit. Have quite a few bits of clothing now but not sure how many of things to buy (sleep suits, vests etc) and don't want to buy too many in new born in case we have a big baby. Eee its a confusing thing isn't it. 

Mack sounds crazy. Like Jane said its so amazing that you are going to have a new addition to your family so soon. Yes I agree keep bouncing! (love the pic Jane haha).


----------



## GI_Jane

Sounds like all good reasons for your choice bobster. Don't think we would buy anything before 30 weeks. What shop did you go to test the buggies out?

We're having stuff done to our house and last thing we need is to accumulate more bits while the house is upside down. I am tempted to get a few bits but managing to resist the urge. 

It is confusing, I've no idea how many vests, babygrows etc you need either :shrug: the shops will always be there so as long as your good for the first few weeks and there's always sales/offers on. My sister has already bought a bumble bee outfit for mine :dohh:

Will you buy a matching nursery furniture set? I was thinking of getting the proper cotbed in white then go to ikea for a wardrobe and chest of draws also in white. Mothercare do have nice furniture sets though.

Are you having a whooping cough vaccine soon? Is this something the midwife does?


----------



## bobster

Oh that sounds like a good plan too. We need to do a few bits here too so can't buy too much yet. How cute will a bumblebee suit look!! I might have to get one of those. 

I had a look in mothercare and saw a nice white set with wood around the top but it looked a bit scratched and weathered so wasn't that impressed. Then went to mamas and papas and they have some offers on at the moment. I like the Sienna set which is 599 for cotbed, wardrobe and chest of drawers with a changing unit on top. I was thinking white too. Got the pram from a local shop not a chain. 

Got the whooping cough vaccine letter but think I have to have it with the practice nurse. Not looking forward to that! Will you be having it too?


----------



## mackjess

I have a nice crib and dresser set hand me down from my sister. It was probably 3 times what we would have had in our budget when it was new, and ladies, look at the drawers closely. They suck! And it's nice, real wood furniture. His drawers are so shallow and tiny that they barely hold anything now!! I had an Ikea type dresser that I stuck in the closet to hold his sheets/blankets since there is room for his clothes to hang above it still. My sister said she wishes she had bought the junior/kids furniture, or a small regular dresser for my nephew's room in a similar color as the crib rather than the matching baby dresser. I think by the time he was 2 the baby dresser was in the attic and they'd replaced it with something bigger. Just something to watch out for!


----------



## bobster

Thanks for the tip Mack. Luckily the dresser I saw is not tiny like some of them around so should last a good few years. 

How are you all bearing up in the heat? I'm finding it so uncomfortable. Sweating whilst trying to treat patients is not a good look. It's so awful as there are hardly any windows that open fully and its so stuffy. I said to OH that no.2 is going to be timed so we're pregnant through winter (as if it will happen that easily!) 

Hope you are all ok and beans are behaving :) will you all breast feed and if so for how long do you think? I was thinking I would for 6 months as its better for baby/cheaper and more convenient. I hope baby takes to boob ok.


----------



## mackjess

It didn't seem like his dresser was tiny either. Its too tall to use as a diaper changer, but the drawers are super shallow. Like they didn't put the bottoms of them close enough to the bottom of the drawer or something. His top drawer I can only put in booties and some bibs if they are laying flat out. The 2nd drawers I can only fit a few onesies high, and this is newborn to 3 months! Even the bigger drawers didn't hold the sheets/blankets well, and this is crib sized stuff! 

We still have DH's first real bedroom set, so I went ahead and took the baby dresser even though my sis had warned me about it. We will be trying for kid #2 soon after Finn arrives since I'll be 36, so the dresser will get moved to the new baby's room (hopefully if things go as planned) before Finn totally outgrows it.

I plan on boobfeeding until 6 months, giving my body 3 months to recover, and trying for kid #2 when Finn is 9 months old. We'll see how that goes!!


----------



## mackjess

I'm not super excited that I'm going to have to be induced, I'd hoped to start labour naturally, but I tell ya every day I get closer I'm grateful. the last two days I've been in so much pain I can barely walk. I wish it felt like pelvic pain, or possibly cervix like maybe it was starting to dialate, but no.whenever I move I get pain in the front of my vijay area, like almost the outer part of it. it gets more intense as the day goes by, hopefully I can still walk when we check into the hospital Wednesday night. what the heck is up with vj pain?? so ready to deliver this baby!!


----------



## bobster

Aww Mack not long now! Can't imagine what it must be like. I guess carrying a fully grown baby will put huge pressure on your vijay area. Have you tried things like hot curries to get it started? I read some herbs can help too and also sex but you may nor feel like that lol. You've made such a good home for Finn over the last 9 months he doesn't want to come out! Least you know tomorrow sonethibgs going to happen one way or another xx


----------



## mackjess

I haven't tried the food since it seems my tummy gets more upset easily, and unfortunately the sex train left the building a few weeks ago. I guess dh has been kicked by Finn too many times when we've lying down cuddling and new he's uncomfortable with it.

read online that the pain at the front of the vj is the pelvic bone spreading, so yay my body is doing something to get ready. no birth ball for me today, I think it'd make me cry. have a few things to finish at the house today so I should get in some standing, walking and stairs even. then the pool as a reward, bc this pain is not messing around.


----------



## mackjess

oh yea, I've been drinking raspberry leaf tea and eating figs. both are supposed to make contractions easier and labor shorter, I'll let ya ladies know if that works. also been taking evening primrose oil, which is supposed to soften the cervix and start dilation. that has not done anything for me.


----------



## bobster

Oh sounds like you're still doing stuff today that will help. I think you deserve a rest from the ball. I don't blame you for the no sex thing- we've hardly done it at all as it just feels a bit wrong.

Last time we had sex (and I o'd) I'm sure I had a braxton hicks contraction which scared me. Have you had any of these mack?

I hope that pain means it will start soon for you but either way you will be fine tomorrow and at least you know you're having him one way or another. What a great birthday too in July! Think of all the parties you can throw him in the garden!


----------



## GI_Jane

oh mackjess, does the pelvic bone spreading mean his head has moved down?
Guess you'll find out soon enough. I will be thinking about you over the next couple days :crib:


----------



## MrsPhez

Me too Mackjess, hoping baby gets his head down soon and makes himself known! So exciting!


----------



## bobster

Jane have you thought of any boys names yet? We've thought of a few and like Harry, Jack and Seth. It has to go with the middle name Lee. Boys names are hard to think of. I like Ronnie but OH has completely vetoed it.


----------



## bobster

Good luck Mackjess! How long does it usually take from being induced to delivery? Did they give you an indication? Keep us posted. Can't wait to hear your news :)


----------



## bobster

Still an eggplant today! How disappointing. I wonder when I will change to another fruit/veg. 

Mlm and Phez how are you both? Still having sickness? Have you relaxed at all yet or still worrying? Phez have you got a date for your 12 week scan yet or is it too early? Will you have the downs syndrome screening?


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Still an eggplant today! How disappointing. I wonder when I will change to another fruit/veg.
> 
> Mlm and Phez how are you both? Still having sickness? Have you relaxed at all yet or still worrying? Phez have you got a date for your 12 week scan yet or is it too early? Will you have the downs syndrome screening?

I'm OK. Was my Grandma's funeral on Monday so witht he preg hormones I'm a bit up and down emotionally. Still just feeling sick really, the smell of my own house is enough to make me curl my toes so air fresheners needed (my house doesn't smell when I'm not pregnant!) Had this with Dexter too. Starving hungry all the time, doorstoop sandwiches are a winner! No date yet, mw app a week today which is when she'll book me in. Will see what my blood test and nuchal scan look like before seeing whether to take any more tests. Got to start thinking boys names as well but they are so hard. Love Harry, Bobster!


----------



## bobster

Oh glad you're eating well still. That will help keep your strength up. Sorry about your grandma. Must have been tough. Hope the funeral went as well as could be. 

Thanks, I love Harry too. Its so popular though which is putting us off ever so slightly but it will always be classic which I like.

Have you told dexter you're expecting yet or will you wait?


----------



## mackjess

Harry is my dad's name! can't go wrong there.

I go to the hospital at 8 pm tonight and they put some kind of gel up there to soften and thin my cervix overnight. last week when it was checked it hadn't started at all so it will be interesting to see if this new pelvic pain I've had means anything has changed. I shouldn't even feel or notice anything from the gel doing it's work.

tomorrow they start me in meds to induce. usually it starts pretty slow and takes awhile and gets intense at the end. so probably late afternoon or early evening tomorrow Finn will be here.

so far I'm more excited than nervous.* hope that continues!


----------



## mackjess

usually I don't eat gluten since I have some mild food sensitivities, but I've been able to enjoy it lots while prego since my immune system is lower, I have not reacted to foods that usually bother me.

starting tomorrow I'm back on my restricted diet since I don't want any of that in my breast milk. all I can think about today is everything I want to go eat while I still can!


----------



## bobster

OMG you're going to be a mum tomorrow! It is so exciting!!! It doesn't seem that long since you were posting pics of your shadow lines on the other thread..

At least you go in later this evening so you get longer in the comfort of your own home. You never know your pelvic pain might mean that your cervix has started to change. Hope so. Glad you're not too nervous. You have nothing to be nervous about as you'll be in great hands when you start labour. 

I hate all these horror stories about women being sent away and then delivering in car parks and what not. At least you know once you've got your room you're staying put! 

Hope you've got all your bags sorted and hubby's nibbles lol. Sounds like you're very organised which is good. So tonight is the last time you'll be leaving home as a couple... you'll be coming home a family!

:wohoo:


----------



## mlm115

I'm feeling pretty good. Listened to baby's heartbeat on the doppler again last night which is always very reassuring. I have my 12 week scan on Friday with the downs testing. Not worried about the testing, just excited to see baby! After that scan we will make the news official to everyone, so very excited about that. 

I'm so excited for you Mack! I also can't believe how far you've come from that first positive test - wow, time flies. I'm sure you won't be able to post updates right away, but know we will be thinking of you! So excited to hear all about Finn and his arrival!


----------



## mlm115

Phez, it is really good you are able to eat. Smells are crazy when preggo though, ugh! Sorry about your grandma- I'm sure the funeral was very difficult. Hope you get some time to yourself to try to relax a bit.


----------



## GI_Jane

Wow Mlm, can't believe you are 12 weeks already, it's absolutely flown past (for me), def have to post your scan pic and we can try and guess the sex if you want us too. How is your bloating?

I've been really emotional lately too and stress at work and having work men in to fix our house up is not helping but just got to keep plodding on. Not felt like eating too much with the heat.

I like Harry, Jack and Seth too but certainly Harry and Jack are very popular the last couple years. We have a short list of about 8 names, but our favourites are Luke and Nathan. We like Rowan and Toby but friends already used these names so feel we shouldn't.

My bump had another spurt but it goes in at my belly button so is like a B shape- wondering if thats from where I had some keyhole surgery to remove my appendix :shrug:. Hope the bump evens out as I get bigger.

Im excited for you mackjess, doesn't seem that long ago on the original thread when we were all talking about our losses and you got pregnant again quite soon after- where has all that time gone? and now look, Finn's arrival is around the corner. I really hope all goes well for you. You must come and give us an update when you get the time and tell us all about the birth and breast feeding etc. I can't imagine the emotions that will be flooding your hospital room the next couple days. Best wishes :flower:


----------



## mackjess

Thank you ladies. Everything feels very magical right now for sure. I can't wait til you all get here!

DH and I are going to see The Heat in a few hours. Quite excited about it. It's at a dinner theater and they bring your meal while you are watching the movie. I figure it will be our last date for awhile, and I've heard how hilarious the movie is. Maybe I'll laugh the baby out.


----------



## bobster

Mack hope you managed to laugh the baby out! 

Thinking of you today and can't wait to hear your update when you get chance.

Good luck, I'll be thinking of you today :)


----------



## mackjess

No laughing the baby out. When I checked in last night, my cervix had started to soften which is good news since it was still hard on Friday. They went ahead and put the gel on it to soften and thin it out more. THis morning they started me on saline and were checking my BP and getting me on a fetal and contraction monitors, and I was already having contractions! Before they started the oxytocin to induce me!! Yahoo. The nurse said it could indicate that I have a high pain tolerance as they are now 4 minutes apart and I'm not feeling a thing. Let's hope she is right! They did just start me on the meds to induce about 30 minutes ago, and the doc should be in sometime this hour to see if I'm dilating at all, let's hope so.

Phez, I hope you are doing ok this week. Funerals are always hard, and it seems like the days after are when it can sink in. Glad you got that new bean to bring you joy.


----------



## mlm115

Ahhhhh such exciting things happening Mack! Keep strong mama, he's almost here!


----------



## MrsPhez

So exciting Mackjess, love the updates! I was 2 weeks overdue with Dexter and when the contractions started, I certainly knew about them although I couldn't really call it pain, a very strange sensation.
Thanks for the kind thoughts everyone, it's true, the days after the funeral have been very hard but feeling better today because I am choosing not to dwell on it. She lived to 93 and passed peacefully where we all expected it, could have been so much worse.
Got a question for mlm, sorry to bring it up but did you have any symptoms with your mmc? Or did they just disappear one day? I'm still feeling reassuringly sick at the moment and smells still make me gag.
I'm gonna be the size of a house soon, I need carbs all the time!
Had my first nightmare that I was losing the baby last night, took a while to come round from that one


----------



## mackjess

I'm about 3 hours in on oxytocin. I feel the contractions now, but I've been napping so not sure how often they are. the blood pressure cuff squeezes me every 20 minutes or I think I'd be full on asleep.funny thing, the nurse says it's great I can sleep now, but every time the blood pressure cuff goes off it squeezes me so bad I almost start crying! weird. They adjusted it a few times but it's killing me.they are checking me again in about 2 hours for dilation and discuss when I want epidural. she said the check bp every 3 minutesafter epi, if that's true I'm ripping the damn cuff off!


----------



## mlm115

I did have some nausea with my mmc, although not nearly as bad as with this pregnancy. However, I also had a lot of pain throughout the weeks- in week 5-6 I had pain that was almost like a uti after I used the bathroom, then the couple of weeks after that I would get sharp uterine pains. I remember walking in a park with my mom and having to sit down and eventually go home early because of the pain. So in retrospect, this was a clear indication something was wrong, but I had no experience being pregnant so I was trying to not make a big deal out of it. 

So in my opinion, it seems like you are fine Phez. I also had a dream a few nights ago about losing this one. So realistic and terrible! Can't wait til we get to where Mack is today!


----------



## GI_Jane

Mackjess thanks for the updates , keep up the good work:thumbup:

Hope all goes well for your scan tomorrow Mlm.


----------



## mackjess

No dilation. They will keep me on meds till 5 pm, if no change they'll take me off, let me eat, and try again tomorrow. =(


----------



## GI_Jane

Hope you guys have plenty of things to keep you occupied :coffee:. Maybe overnight it will kick off by itself.


----------



## mackjess

meds backed off so they could taper me offand 30 minutes later my water popped. yay!


----------



## bobster

Oh mack, I wonder if the dilation will all just happen quite quickly. 

Are the contractions very painful? Maybe they could keep swapping arms with the BP cuff so its not as sore. I bet its so annoying though when you're trying to drift off. 

Yes good luck for tomorrows scan mlm. Please update when you can.

Phez dreams like that are horrible. Your symptoms sound so promising though that everythings going well. I hope your 12 week scan hurries up so you can see your bubs. 

I've been off work the last 2 days feeling really poorly and full of cold :( I have felt really achey in my back too. Its awful in the heat. Hoping I'm better by the weekend as going to london to spend some time with some friends. Grr is anyone else finding the heat too much? (sound so British moaning about the weather)!


----------



## mackjess

Water broke, but I didn't dilate much. they stopped the oxytocin for the night and I just finished dinner. they are giving me the cervix softener stuff overnight again, and if no baby by 3pm tomorrow csection.


----------



## mlm115

Hope you enjoyed your hospital food dinner. Awesome that your water broke, hopefully Finn comes on his own but if not it will be great either way. Must have been a horribly long day for you today!


----------



## bobster

Aaah come on Finn hurry up! When's it 3pm there? It's 9 am here now. Thinking of you and willing him to come before 3


----------



## bobster

I didn't know you could wait so long after waters had broken to deliver! totally clueless about all things child birth related! Must be the middle of the night for you now so that's quite a while for you to dilate. Fingers crossed! Are the contractions painful or does it just get painful when you start to dilate? He'll be here soon hang in there Mack! 

Mlm good luck for scan today


----------



## MrsPhez

Good luck today mlm! Will be amazing!
My waters dribbled out through the course of the day before contractions started, I wasn't even sure they had broken. Things should be progressing nicely for you now Mackjess! Epidurals are awesome, will be having another with this one, that's for sure...
Another nightmare about having a mc, that will be the theme I guess...


----------



## bobster

:( dreams like that are awful. I'm sure once you have your first scan that will ease your thoughts while you are asleep. You're nearly 8 weeks now without any signs of mc which is great.


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> :( dreams like that are awful. I'm sure once you have your first scan that will ease your thoughts while you are asleep. You're nearly 8 weeks now without any signs of mc which is great.

Can't believe I'm almost 8 weeks already, it's going by quickly enough. I can hold on for that 12 week scan, no exaggeration at the midwives next Wednesday. MMC is pretty rare, I just have to remember that. Leave the scanner for someone that really needs it....


----------



## bobster

Good way of thinking Phez. All the odd's are in all our favours. Hope the next 4 weeks goes quickly for you :)

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## mlm115

Phez, I think I had a mmc because I got pregnant immediately after being on birth control pills for 10 years, so I think my body didn't have the hormones to sustain a pregnancy. And like I said, there were big signs that something was wrong. So if you're at this point already, I honestly feel good for you. I agree with Bobster, once you have your scan and feel much more relaxed hopefully those dreams should stop!

Bobster, I think you are about 6 hours ahead of us? 

Thank you ladies for the good luck! I will let you know how it goes. Very excited. 

I know nothing about birth either, yikes. All I know is I want that epidural!


----------



## mackjess

gl on your scan mlm. phez I'm sorry about the dreams. I only had two of them, so I hope they quit for you.

Jane and bob you two gals are cruising right along!

afm, ate dinner which was either incredibly wonderful for hospital food, or I was just super hungry. bounced on the ball lots, drank lots, then sent dh home for the night so we'd both sleep better. starting back on the oxytocin in about an hour. I'm hopeful it will work today. I didn't dilate at all until after my water broke, but I only got to a 1 as they decided I'd had enough meds for one day. got more cervix meds last night, and did something with dh last night that involves injesting something that has the same hormones on it as the meds they put on my cervix. desperate times, but he was a happy volunteer!

thinking with a combo of more cervix softening meds, oxytocin, and the birth ball today I can get Finn to get more pressure to come down and make it dilate more new that I have less fluids for him to float around in. if not I'm ok with surgery. I tried my best!


----------



## bobster

Lol mackjess! Did you dtd in hospital??? lolol. 

You have certainly done your best so no one can ever say you didn't try to have him naturally if worst comes to worst. You never know though, things can change quickly can't they. You might dilate really quickly. There's still time.

Thanks for the update. On tenterhooks awaiting yours and mlm's updates :)


----------



## mackjess

no dtd, one of the nurses actually suggested it until my water broke. lol.

tmi but prostaglandine that they have been putting on my cervix the last two nights is also in guys stuff. I've read that absorbing it thru your stomach is also effective as it gets in your blood stream. desperate times!


----------



## bobster

Haha don't tell hubby that! That's scary really. Hope it doesn't have its softening effects until they are needed. May have to put a ban on sex! (such a shame..)


----------



## GI_Jane

At my friends pre-natal class they told her you need to have sex at least 8 times before the concentration is high enough to bring on labour- so no sex marathons bobster :winkwink:

Thanks for the updates mackjess, come on Finn, the world is waiting for you.
It's my niece's birthday (she is 2 today) so they might share a birthday!

Thinking it's almost 12 noon there, keep us posted.

How was the scan Mlm? Mrs phez, I had a couple of those horrible dreams too, even recently I had a dream my period starting full on- I think it's mostly a stress thing. What day is your booking in appointment? I have my repeat scan to look at the heart again on Thursday 25th so a little worried about that.


----------



## mlm115

My ultrasound was awesome! Got to see the baby waving and kicking, it was so cool. I'll post a pic soon!


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> My ultrasound was awesome! Got to see the baby waving and kicking, it was so cool. I'll post a pic soon!

Fantastic! You must be over the moon!


----------



## mlm115

I'm so happy today Ahhh!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> I'm so happy today Ahhh!

Aaaaaw! Lovely mlm!


----------



## GI_Jane

What a wonderful clear pic Mlm :thumbup: My gut feeling says it's a boy.


----------



## mlm115

I have to share this one too- baby is kicked back with arms behind their head
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mlm115

I'm guessing Finn must be here by now- eagerly anticipating Mack's next post (even though I'm sure she has more important things to tend to than posting on our message board at the moment!)


----------



## mackjess

If I hadn't snuck in juice boxes, almonds and wafers I would have had this kid yesterday. Nurse is encouraged I can have him, still waiting on the doc. They may make me do surgery since they worry about infection if it takes more than 24 hours after your water breaks, but they've had me on antibiotics and my temp and bp are still good. Sean is exhausted but I feel petty good. 

lovely pic, the chillaxin pic makes me think boy!


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> I have to share this one too- baby is kicked back with arms behind their head

That is incredible, what a shot! Legs crossed too!


----------



## mackjess

Finnian Patrick, born 1058pm, 8lb 7ounces, large head and shoulder. csection. it might be a few days before I get to pics.


----------



## GI_Jane

Wonderful news mackjess, congratulations to you and your family. Welcome to the world Finn. :happydance:

How are you doing?


----------



## bobster

Wow well done mackjess. Congratulations on your gorgeous baby boy! So pleased for you :)


----------



## bobster

Amazing scan pic mlm! Such an amazing change isn't it from the little kidney bean it was before! I think boy too but I was wrong with Jane's so obviously not great at guessing! It would be funny if we all had boys


----------



## MrsPhez

mackjess said:


> Finnian Patrick, born 1058pm, 8lb 7ounces, large head and shoulder. csection. it might be a few days before I get to pics.

Congratulations! Welcome to the world Finn!


----------



## mlm115

Congratulations to you and your family Mack! So so soooo happy for you. Rest up if you can at the hospital and enjoy that new little baby of yours!


----------



## GI_Jane

Did you announce Mlm?

How you doing bobster and Mrs Phez? I got a couple of nice maternity tops in H&M yesterday and 2 maternity dresses from new look, should see me through this heat wave.


----------



## bobster

Full of cold still here. Sore throat, headache and bunged up nose. Been taking paracetamol regularly. Hate taking meds but no other option. Might have to have another look in h&m. You need cool dresses in this heat. How's your bump coming along now Jane? Are the movements getting stronger yet?


----------



## mlm115

I did announce, it was really fun to get all of the positive well wishes. 

Sorry you aren't feeling well Bobster, that stinks. Don't worry about the meds, sometimes you have no choice. 

Congrats on your raspberry Phez, 8 weeks is a nice milestone.


----------



## MrsPhez

Yey for being a raspberry! Now in the foetal period, rather than embryonic! :happydance: It is a milestone for sure...
Feeling sick when hungry and I look massive, ?bloating? but generally I'm OK. 3 days till booking in app, another mini-milestone.
Sorry you're poorly Bobster, get well soon :hugs:


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey congrats Mlm, I left it a long while to spill the beans but it is lovely receiving all the well wishes and talking openly about it after keeping it a secret. It's funny when you get the same questions over and over from different people but lovely too that people want to know. Bet your still smiling from ear to ear :flower:

Ah bobster, colds suck, but especially so when it's hot like this, hope you feel better soon. Bit cooler down south now which i'm happy about. I think the new look range is better for dresses than H&M but is all online which is a pain to pay upfront and get a refund later.

Bump is coming along, still an uneven shape but think its beginning to even out. Not too much stronger on the movements but I have an anterior placenta and read that can dull the movements a bit. I really want DH to start feeling them on the outside- when did your OH feel it from the outside?

We're having part of our bathroom replaced this weekend and I desperately need a wee and we don't talk to our neighbours :blush: will have to hold it for a while longer!


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey on your rasperberry mrs phez and booking in almost here.
People have said with your second you start to look bigger quicker than with number 1 and mixed with the bloating you'll be in your old maternity clothes before you know it!


----------



## mlm115

Confession: I already ordered my first pair of maternity pants. I just got a black pair for work, since all of my regular pants are soooo uncomfortable! I am so looking forward to actually looking pregnant instead of like I just eaten too many donuts or something. When do you think you had a bump that was noticeable to others?


----------



## mackjess

Finnian Patrick Leary

https://www.mom365.com/newbornportr...3&babyId=b93c8f7a-f61b-4722-8dd9-08088f528397

Username: Leary
Password: FinnPatrick


----------



## mlm115

I love love lovvvveeee those chubby cheeks!!! Also love the pic with Sean and your blue nail color : )


----------



## MrsPhez

Gutted, I can't open the photos! First box is password (FinnPatrick) then second box surname of mother first 4 letters (Lear). I can't be doing it right, help!!!


----------



## mackjess

Oh no, phez are you sateside?


----------



## MrsPhez

Nope, UK


----------



## bobster

I couldn't open it either Mack. Can't wait to see your picture. Love newborn baby pics! How are you feeling? Will you be in hospital for a while? Are the nurses helping you care for Finn a bit while you're recovering? 

Congratulations Phez on your raspberry!

Jane I hope you managed to hold your wee the other day lol. Are you having a brand new bathroom? Sounds exciting. Love doing housey things. Just being nosey so you don't have to answer but was wondering why don't you speak to your neighbours? 

MLM I think my bump started being noticable to people who knew I was pregnant at about 15-16 weeks but to strangers I just looked a bit porky until about 22 weeks when it was more obvious it was a baby bump. It was weird when the first few strangers noticed my bump and commented on it as then I knew I finally looked pregnant and not just fat. 

You do look thinner than me though as I already had a bit of flab on my belly so yours might be a bit more obvious sooner. There's nothing like being prepared though. Have work been ok about your pregnancy?


----------



## bobster

Met up with the girlies this weekend and they are all doing these funny diets and are looking really skinny and healthy. I felt such a fatty next to them all. I know its pregnant belly but I feel fat everywhere at the moment. I had figure envy so badly!!! Must buy Divina work out dvd soon. 

Hope you are all doing your pelvic floors girls! :)


----------



## mlm115

Kate is in labor, so exciting! C'mon Royal baby!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,

Hehe bobster I had to walk around to the morrisons and use their toilet. The neighbour on one side is in the travel industry and we rarely see her, the other side I've said hello and good morning etc and asked their names but they don't want to know. We had the toilet and basin replaced and had it all integrated with more cupboard space (for baby shampoos etc!) and new tiling- not finished though :cry: will be washing my little man in that sink initially, it's a really nice size and not too deep. Will you buy a baby bath or do him in the sink?

Mlm, outside my family no one has commented on my bump so I guess it's still not obvious but I was on the bigger side to start with. With how you are so slender you will get comments very soon.

Oh bobster, I was reading that that line on the belly, if it goes up to belly button and stops then it means girl and if all the way towards boobs it means boy. Mine goes all the way up, still only faintly thank goodness. Dont worry about your slim mates, the weight will fly off when you breast feed and take him out for walks in your silver cross :winkwink: I know how you feel though! I was trying to tone up before I got preggers.

I know it is exciting about the royal baby- only cos I'm pregnant too! I would be a right hater still if I was waiting for my BFP. 

3 more days until my repeat abnormality scan- I'm going to ask them to show me his winky again :haha:


----------



## GI_Jane

It's a boy for Kate. wonder what the name will be. Think they said 8lbs 6oz.


----------



## bobster

Oooh haven't heard that old wives tale before Jane. Mine goes up above the belly button but its like yours - really faint and more obvious at the bottom. Mine is the shape of a football though which is meant to be boy. Its really round. 

How exciting that you get to see your little man again! Did you ask for a 'potty shot' as people call it? 

Bathroom sounds lovely. I'm sure you'll appreciate it when you've got an extra set of toiletries to store away too. I was going to buy a baby bath to put inside the bath as our sinks are quite small and I can imagine it getting a bit messy. 

Bought a maxi cosi car seat off amazon (brand new though) and its arrived today. Soo much cheaper. I got mine in intense red and it was only £68. It looks bigger than I thought though sat in the front room. Weird having a baby thing here- hope I'm not jinxing it.


----------



## bobster

Can't wait to see Mack's little bundle!


----------



## bobster

OMG they've had a boy!!!!! I was convinced it would be a girl!!! 

Whoop how exciting!


----------



## GI_Jane

It's so exciting that your buying baby stuff. I'm looking forward to it when we finally do! 

When will you finish work, you must only have about 8 weeks left?

That old wives tale was in my what to expect when you're expecting book. I think you're having a boy.

I'm excited to hear what name they've chosen.


----------



## bobster

Me too. I've had such a strong feeling mines a boy all the way through. Even before the scans. I go off at 36 weeks on the 18th September. Wanted a few weeks just to relax and prepare everything. When will you go off do you think? 

I think either George, Edward or Charles?


----------



## GI_Jane

Wow, not soon until you go off considering we're almost in August.

I was thinking of finishing at 36 weeks too (so will finish 31st October) but I'm not sure, maybe I will push it until 37/38 weeks but I don't know how well I'll feel by then.

Im thinking the royal baby will be called James. I bet she will step out looking all beautiful and quite slim already.

Wonder how Mackjess is getting on.

Do you have any more maternity classes booked? Mine start in mid September for 10 weeks.


----------



## GI_Jane

I meant to ask you if you feel the baby move everyday? I haven't felt mine for 2 days now :(

You know when people talk to you, do you feel their eyes glance down at the bump? It's quite funny.


----------



## GI_Jane

How was your booking in appointment Mrs Phez?


----------



## MrsPhez

It's tomorrow Jane! Sure it will be fairly standard, need to remember not to wee before I go! How long do they last normally, do you know? I hope it's not an hour!
V excited about the little Prince coming out, thrilled for them!


----------



## mlm115

How adorable were William and Kate? I love how real they are. He even drove the car himself and seemed like he'd been practicing with that car seat!


----------



## GI_Jane

I know, he had def practised that. I thought it was cute he drove too. Thought she looked quite exhausted and not her best and still had the bump which was refreshing to see that they are normal. Did your maternity pants arrive?

Mrs phez, think mine lasted about 45mins to 1 hour including getting the bloods done, as it's my first I had loads of questions but being your second it might be quicker for you. Will you opt for the NT scan?


----------



## MrsPhez

Definitely having the NT scan. Had it with Dexter and got a 1 in 10000 risk of Downs, hoping it's as good this time. I don't think that's possible now I'm older.
I agree, they are a great couple. Aaaaaaahhhhhh.


----------



## mackjess

Hi everyone!! I was so happy to see Kate's bump, too. I still look prego! 5-6 months vs 10 months, but still! 

I've been reading but too wiped to check in. Finn and I are starting to get better at the breastfeeding routine, so hopefully I'll get more naps in and can reply to everyone. BF is so hard, but I've met with lactation specialists 4 times and finally getting it down. Baby is happy and back to gaining weight, now I just need to figure out how to make it not hurt anymore so I'm meeting them again Thursday. It's been the most blissful chaos I've ever felt.

Here is a pic of my love. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=647635&d=1374631203

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=647633&d=1374631178

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=647631&d=1374631156


----------



## GI_Jane

Mackjess, he's beautiful. What colour are his hair and eyes? Love the cheeks

Good to hear you guys are doing well. Well done for perservering with the breast feeding, I imagine some people give up very early on. My midwife told me it hurts like wearing in a pair of new shoes (but not on your feet obviously) :haha:

How many times in the night do you get up with him? How are DH and the grandparents doing?


----------



## mlm115

Finn is so cute, I love him! Hope you are recovering well after your c section. 

Good luck today Phez!

Got my maternity pants yesterday- wow, what a difference! Soooo comfortable and the belly band is pretty low so I don't feel too weird wearing them already.


----------



## mlm115

What the heck Bobster, I feel like you've been an eggplant for a month now!


----------



## GI_Jane

That's really crap with the eggplant. Think I become a papya tomorrow.

They named the baby I see, George Alexander Louis. Alexander was on our short list, not anymore!

How did it go today mrs phez?

Bobster, when you were looking at prams/travel systems, did you come accross the oyster by any chance? Online it looks quite nice. I saw the uppavista baby being used at the weekend in the supermarket and it looks too big, not sure it would fit in our cars.

They had a feature in the paper about the car seat used by will and Kate, it was a britax make, think that's what mackjess says she has. My friend has britax and she said the safety rating is really good compared to others- might have to look into it some more- if it's good enough for Prince George of Cambridge.....


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> That's really crap with the eggplant. Think I become a papya tomorrow.
> 
> They named the baby I see, George Alexander Louis. Alexander was on our short list, not anymore!
> 
> How did it go today mrs phez?
> 
> Bobster, when you were looking at prams/travel systems, did you come accross the oyster by any chance? Online it looks quite nice. I saw the uppavista baby being used at the weekend in the supermarket and it looks too big, not sure it would fit in our cars.
> 
> They had a feature in the paper about the car seat used by will and Kate, it was a britax make, think that's what mackjess says she has. My friend has britax and she said the safety rating is really good compared to others- might have to look into it some more- if it's good enough for Prince George of Cambridge.....

Really good thank you! Totally forgot I was supposed to pick up the Bounty pack on Monday and fill out the forms! Was still done in 45 mins, blood, wee, blood pressure all good. Then went to London with Dexter to old workplace, was buzzing in the sunshine, just how London should be. My symptoms seem fainter today, not sure if it's because my mind has been preoccupied. Hope so.
Love the Royal name, classic yet modern. George was considered for ours, not any more either. I liked the Britax buggy and the Oyster but it was too low. Me and Dan quite tall so would have to stoop to get baby. So many decisions, but fun ones!
Booo to the eggplant Bobster!


----------



## bobster

Hi ladies. 

Jane I wouldn't worry about not feeling movement. He did go quiet a few times on me at your stage. He's much more regularly active now though. I think as the movements can still be quote subtle they can be easily missed whereas now they are much stronger. Maybe mention it your your mw for some peace of mind. 

Haven't booked antental classes yet. Rang and left them a voicemail today so hopefully there will be space! Don't think we get 10 though. Is that the private ones you booked? Whens your next appointment with mw? I had my 28 week one today. They took some more bloods and listened to hb. She.also measured my stomach and its measuring 29 weeks which is fine apparently. 

Mackjess he's Sooo gorgeous! You must be so so proud. So glad he arrived safely and you are both doing well. Is breast feeding very painful? I bet its tricky to get the nack of. 

Mlm whoop for your maternity pants! Soo comfortable aren't they. Are you feeling bloated? I remember squeezing into my old jeans and feeling relieved buying those ellastic equated jeans lol. Might wear them after! 

Phwz how'd it go today? Did they book your 12 week scan? 

Royal baby news is so lovely. I thought she looked great after and am appt she's normal and still had a bump too! They did look sweet. Is he called George? Any middle names as I missed the news?


----------



## bobster

Sorry for typos I'm on my phone. I know can't believe I'm still a bloody eggplant! Of all the veggies it has to be the most bland boring one too! Can't wait to change. Maybe next week ...


----------



## Mallerm

I just wanted to pop on again quickly and say congrats to Mackjess. And to all you other ladies! Everyone seems to be doing very well. :)


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks Mallerm, how are you doing? I like your doggy pic.

mrs phez, pleased it went well. Maybe the oyster would be better for me as I'm only 5ft 3", but DH is 6 ft- need something to suit us both ideally- looking forward to test driving some in the shops.

How do they measure the baby now bobster, is that with the tape measure along the length of the bump? Not had that done yet.

Got my repeat scan at 10 am today, fingers crossed they get the picture that they need.

Thank god for maternity trousers and jeans :happydance: such a relief to not be in something so tight when seated at my desk.


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm a papaya- think I will stay this fruit for a few weeks now, boring.


----------



## bobster

How was the repeat scan Jane? It's good yoy get to see him again. 

I really like the oyster pram we saw. I'm not sure how small it is when folded down though. Liked the frame too. I think you get a better idea when you test drive them in the shops. Its so bewildering though as you don't want to make the wrong choice. I wish there were less to choose from to make it easier. Like the look of the Vista and the wheels look sturdy but not sure how it folds down. A girl from work brought her 4 month baby in today in the Vista but it just had the car seat attached. 

We've gone for the maxi cosi car


----------



## MrsPhez

It's pretty easy to fold down, push a button on the left and squeeze the handle, it folds in half. The wheels have to be facing forward to get the neatest fold!


----------



## GI_Jane

Repeat scan went well thanks, he was in a much better position and they got everything they needed and confirmed he is a boy. We bought our first thing for the baby today, in the hospital they had a stall for the cancer hospice and there were blue knitted booties and mittens for £2. So cute.

DH referred to the baby as his son today and my heart melted.

Next mw appointment is the 24 week one in two weeks, What about you ladies, when are you next appointments?

Bobster, yep the 10 week course are the private NCT ones and they start in September.

Was it lovely seeing the 4 month old bobster? I'm never around babies so hope I actually know what to do when it's my own turn!


----------



## mlm115

Glad your appointments went well Phez and Jane. Yay! My next appointment is on August 7. Then I should be getting an ultrasound around 16 weeks to check my cervix as I have issues there. My new worry is incompetent cervix because of my leep procedure I had done, ugh. 

Hi mallerm, how has your pregnancy been going? 

I have little to no experience around babies either, hope it comes naturally when mine gets here!

Are you ladies thinking about baby showers yet? My mom keeps talking about mine and even has a date picked out, haha.


----------



## MrsPhez

Love the air of excitement on this thread now, so wonderful. Mackjess, your little lad is so handsome, enjoy these special early days!
So my mind was obviously taken off the symptoms yesterday as my nausea reappeared, smell sensitivity and the dreaded fatigue which appeared after lunch and came to a head at 4pm when I just couldn't move. Made a cup of tea and and Dexter played with his noisy cars. I drifted away but was still conscious if that makes sense. Very scary though. 10 mins later I felt brand new and ready for action. Don't want to do that again, very irresponsible but just couldn't function :nope:
Recommend early days NCT classes too!


----------



## bobster

Hi everyone. Just re-read my last post and realised I didn't finish it doh! Was on dinner break at work and must have got distracted. Glad the appointments went well too. Its great you got an extra scan Jane.

The 4 month old is adorable. He's got big blue eyes and is very serious looking but we managed to see a smile when we were pulling funny baby faces at him. I wonder why they like big exaggerated faces... I have so little experience with babies/children too. I'm like both of you and just hoping I find my feet and learn as I go along. It is scary though as sometimes I worry I won't pick it up naturally. 

It is soo exciting isn't it. I can't believe we're all going to have new little babies in less than 7 months!!! From where we were when we all first started talking to each other too.. its been such a journey!

What a nice first baby buy Jane. And sweet about your hubby. Its nice to see them get excited isn't it. Are you feeling movements more now? I find cold icy drinks wake up mine but its a bit mean lol.

When do you all think you'll start buying baby things? I feel like I want to go out and buy everything but worry its too early to relax that much. 12 weeks left. Hope I made the right decision with the pram. The only down side I can see is that it doesn't fold particularly small either.

Phez maybe you just needed a power nap. Don't be hard on yourself its hard enough being pregnant but being pregnant with a little one must be sooo tough.


----------



## GI_Jane

It crazy that you'll be giving birth next bobster! have you thought about what sort of birth you want? In the water?

Don't worry about your pram choice, they all have pros and cons and you did put a lot of thought in to it so I'm sure it will be fine. I know what you mean about not wanting to make the wrong choice though.

Can't remember if you said if you have started on the nursery?

Mlm, no baby shower for me, although they are becoming more popular in the uk, I think it remains quite an American event. Plus my friends are all scattered and makes logistics difficult. Cute that your mum is planning it already. All those months of no BFPs for us and now we're discussing baby showers :happydance:

Mrs phez, can't be easy juggling the new pregnancy, dexter and work. Take it easy. Can you get someone to watch him for an hour so you can get that power nap without the worry each afternoon?


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> It crazy that you'll be giving birth next bobster! have you thought about what sort of birth you want? In the water?
> 
> Don't worry about your pram choice, they all have pros and cons and you did put a lot of thought in to it so I'm sure it will be fine. I know what you mean about not wanting to make the wrong choice though.
> 
> Can't remember if you said if you have started on the nursery?
> 
> Mlm, no baby shower for me, although they are becoming more popular in the uk, I think it remains quite an American event. Plus my friends are all scattered and makes logistics difficult. Cute that your mum is planning it already. All those months of no BFPs for us and now we're discussing baby showers :happydance:
> 
> Mrs phez, can't be easy juggling the new pregnancy, dexter and work. Take it easy. Can you get someone to watch him for an hour so you can get that power nap without the worry each afternoon?

I don't work anymore! I live off my husband :haha::blush:
Was made redundant when we moved to Norfolk from London a year ago. Plan was to have another kid and hubby's job still moveable for a couple of years so having a career break. I do find looking after a toddler much harder than having a job though!


----------



## mlm115

Mrs Phez, I would totally babysit for you if I lived closer : ). Kids are pretty exhausting at that age, hopefully your fatigue doesn't last too long. I'm anxiously awaiting that second tri energy boost I keep hearing rumors of!


----------



## mackjess

hi ladies! sorry I dropped off the face of the planet. We've been busy eating and getting back to our birth weight. Finn lost a bit cause we really struggled with feeding the first few days, and he had to use the light bed for a night at the hospital cause he had jaundice and those are dehydrating. he's seriously always on my boob now to make up for it though. my hungry baby is gaining an ounce a day so he might be 9lbs at our appt next week.

Jane, I got the britax bagile system because if the car seat ratings and the stroller didn't seem as bulky.

after next week I should get more than 45 minutes of sleep between feeding and can respond more. been reading though, keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> Mrs Phez, I would totally babysit for you if I lived closer : ). Kids are pretty exhausting at that age, hopefully your fatigue doesn't last too long. I'm anxiously awaiting that second tri energy boost I keep hearing rumors of!

Thank you, that's so kind! I somehow managed to get Dexter to take a 2 hr nap this afternoon so I indulged as well. Was wonderful! A nice cup of tea beckons while Dexter has his beans on toast, lovely.


----------



## mlm115

I just booked my 16 week ultrasound... Do you think they'll be able to tell the sex then?


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> I just booked my 16 week ultrasound... Do you think they'll be able to tell the sex then?

Exciting! I think they should be able to sex the baby at 16 weeks but I'm not 100%. When is the scan?


----------



## bobster

I know it is crazy. I can't believe i'm 28 weeks. Still panic though every now and then that somethings going to go wrong. 

Have thought a bit about the birth. Would like to try and do it as naturally as possible. Want to avoid an epidural at all costs and try with gas and air and maybe pethidine if it gets too much. Would prefer not to have that though as don't want to be out of it. 

Have you thought about your birth?

When do you have you first antenatal class again?

Haven't started the nursery but have picked the cot and dresser.

MLM I'm not sure. I don't know if its too early or not. You can always ask though. What date is the scan? How exciting!


----------



## bobster

Oh I saw a nice pram today- it was i-candy. I'm sure people think i'm staring at their babies but really i'm just trying to get a look at the name on the side of the chassis.

Nice to hear from you Mack. Glad you are both doing well and back to feeding up now. Sounds like Finn's doing amazing. He's soo gorgeous!


----------



## bobster

do you ladies have any bump pictures you want to share?


----------



## mlm115

The scan is 8/19. I was just reading about it and apparently they have to do it as a trans vag scan. Yikes. And then I get one every 2 weeks until I'm 24 weeks. 

Show off your 28 week bump Bobster, we'd love to see! Mine is still more chubby looking than pregnant.


----------



## MrsPhez

Here is one of me and my son! Pre bump. Yey I posted a photo!
 



Attached Files:







STA50040.JPG
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## GI_Jane

Nice to see you Mrs Phez. Love the profile pic of dexter. I don't know why but I thought you'd have brown hair.

Mlm, I think at 16 weeks they can tell the sex- i know places advertise gender scans from 16 weeks but i'm not sure of the accuracy. So exciting.

Hope you're all having lovely weekends.


----------



## bobster

Lovely pic phez thanks for sharing! Dexter is very cute you must be very proud. Do you think he'll be ok with having a sibling?

I will share my 28 week pic soon I promise. Might get OH to take one so its easier.

MLM that's great that you are going to get regular scans to make sure bubs and cervix are ok. TV scans aren't too bad either. I had one with the mc and it was fine- not painful or anything. I'm sure they can tell the sex too, but at least you'll get lots of other scans to confirm. Why do they only do them until 24 weeks?

I had my whooping cough vaccination yesterday and it really stung! She put it really far up my arm too almost on the bone and it still feels bruised! Grrr. 

What have you all been up to this weekend so far? I went to the races today and lost by £10. I only ever put a couple of pounds on each bet. Its great fun.


----------



## mlm115

Cute picture Phez, I love dexter's smile in it! Love your shirt too, super cute. 

I guess they do the scans every 2 weeks to make sure it's not shortening, and youre out of the danger zone after 24 weeks? I really have no idea, I should probably ask. I was just excited at the thought of seeing my baby that many more times haha. 

I love the races! I'm the same way though with only making small bets. It's still fun and you're not out too much if you lose!


----------



## mlm115

Oh yeah, my pregancy app on my phone tells me I'm in my 2nd trimester today! Yay!


----------



## bobster

Yay congratulations on the second tri mlm! Officially out of the danger zone!


----------



## GI_Jane

Congrats Mlm on the second tri :happydance:

Ouch with the vaccine bobster, hope you didn't sleep on that arm- always feels dead the next day. 

I'm totally clueless when it comes to putting a bet on! Sounds like fun though. We got a few bits for the house over the weekend now that the work is finished, feels nice to be back to normal. Got to reorganise the upstairs now and start thinking about the nursery.

How are everyone's symptoms? I've had swollen ankles lately :nope:


----------



## mlm115

Thank you ladies!

As far as symptoms, I'm still quite tired and nauseous, even getting sick a few times a week. But my question is about belly pain- I have the round ligament pain once in a while which I'm fine with, but I'm also getting a sharper pain low, just above my pubic bone. Feels like sharp pinching, and always in the same spot. Have you ladies had this? It doesn't feel like the growing/stretching like the other "pain" I have.


----------



## MrsPhez

Congrats mlm, great news you've made it through the dreaded first tri! Onwards and upwards (and outwards!)
Excited to be an olive, 9 weeks seems like a bit step up to an almost baby like bean now. Feeling good still that this one will be viable. No scan date yet but shouldn't be long now till the letter comes at least.
We are going to a triple head wetting party at the weekend which I am dreading. I look "bumpy" already and people will no doubt be guessing why. Still looks like bloat to be fair but it is a big difference to how I normally look. Some clever dressing needed I think and some good answers lined up ready for the inevitable "so when are you having a second child?"
Another unfortunate thing I have had since the mc is mild panic attacks, lasting just a few seconds and that only happen once every couple of months, but I had one this morning. Horrible feeling of intense fear and impending doom. Prob should mention to mw as I had totally forgotten about them till I had one today. Don't even feel stressed. Sorry for the long one....


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Lovely pic phez thanks for sharing! Dexter is very cute you must be very proud. Do you think he'll be ok with having a sibling?
> 
> I will share my 28 week pic soon I promise. Might get OH to take one so its easier.
> 
> MLM that's great that you are going to get regular scans to make sure bubs and cervix are ok. TV scans aren't too bad either. I had one with the mc and it was fine- not painful or anything. I'm sure they can tell the sex too, but at least you'll get lots of other scans to confirm. Why do they only do them until 24 weeks?
> 
> I had my whooping cough vaccination yesterday and it really stung! She put it really far up my arm too almost on the bone and it still feels bruised! Grrr.
> 
> What have you all been up to this weekend so far? I went to the races today and lost by £10. I only ever put a couple of pounds on each bet. Its great fun.

Thanks Bobster, yes, he is the apple of our eye. We're testing him with the idea of a baby coming to live with us and having the same Mummy and Daddy as him. He seems OK but I don't think any first born is ever happy about a new arrival!
I love having flutter, wish I was more successful!


----------



## GI_Jane

Mlm, I've had the pain like what you describe. For me it was like a stitch/cramp in the side I get when running but sharper like a pinch. I asked the midwife and she said it was normal.


----------



## MrsPhez

Finally have a scan date...21st August, so another 3 long weeks to wait. I will be 12+3 according to my sums. Nice to have a date to look forward to!


----------



## bobster

Mlm I had more crampy pains than sharp ones. They really worried me and it was around the time they gave my antibitotics for a urine infection. I think different women have different pains/aches and its normal. It will be your womb moving up and stretching. Have your rung your midwife for some peace of mind? Hope they ease up for you. 

MrsPhez yay for the scan date! Something to look forward to. I know 3 weeks seems ages away when you're waiting for things though. Time is just flying by for me right now. I'm actually getting pretty nervous about it going too fast and not having enough stuff ready.

Jane, great that you're thinking about the nursery now. Do you have any ideas's in mind? I bet its nice to have your house back to yourselves again.

I am thinking about the nursery trying to decide how we'll have it... I think we'll do it pretty neutral and then when we have the second we can use the same things again. The baby's room is still currently my OH's room/our washing room though lol we'll probably be doing it in the last few weeks knowing us.


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Mlm I had more crampy pains than sharp ones. They really worried me and it was around the time they gave my antibitotics for a urine infection. I think different women have different pains/aches and its normal. It will be your womb moving up and stretching. Have your rung your midwife for some peace of mind? Hope they ease up for you.
> 
> MrsPhez yay for the scan date! Something to look forward to. I know 3 weeks seems ages away when you're waiting for things though. Time is just flying by for me right now. I'm actually getting pretty nervous about it going too fast and not having enough stuff ready.
> 
> Jane, great that you're thinking about the nursery now. Do you have any ideas's in mind? I bet its nice to have your house back to yourselves again.
> 
> I am thinking about the nursery trying to decide how we'll have it... I think we'll do it pretty neutral and then when we have the second we can use the same things again. The baby's room is still currently my OH's room/our washing room though lol we'll probably be doing it in the last few weeks knowing us.

Think I might have mentioned before but you can get peelable wall art/stickers which are brilliant. You can change the whole theme of the nursery at very little cost. Amazon have tons.


----------



## bobster

Oooh yeah such a good idea thanks Phez. I'll have a look.


----------



## bobster

How is everyone? 

I'm trying to bake a victoria sponge and so far its looking very flat!!! Going to have to learn these mumsy skills soon. 

I hope I'm not still an eggplant tomorrow. Its so boring!


----------



## bobster

P.s. Just wondering are there any skills you ladies want to learn so you can do them with your kids?


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> I'm trying to bake a victoria sponge and so far its looking very flat!!! Going to have to learn these mumsy skills soon.
> 
> I hope I'm not still an eggplant tomorrow. Its so boring!


I've been baking today as well - coconut caramel slices. Deelish!
Hope your fruit grows tomorrow. That is the one good thing I can think of in these early stages, at least the fruit changes every week! Scan now 22nd Aug so DH doesn't have to rush in and out of work, only 1 day different so I'll live!


----------



## GI_Jane

Great you've got a date in the diary Mrs Phez.

Lots of baking going on here! We used our bread maker for the first time yesterday (been sitting on the side since we inherited it 2 months ago), the smell of warm bread was lovely.

Went swimming tonight, feeling quite exhausted now.

My friend has scheduled an elective c section, there are no medical reasons for it and it's her first kid. Not sure I'd want that for myself unless I really have to, I at least want to try naturally first. I do think it's a bit lazy if there are no medical reasons and you never even tried to go natural- sorry if that sounds a bit harsh.


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Great you've got a date in the diary Mrs Phez.
> 
> Lots of baking going on here! We used our bread maker for the first time yesterday (been sitting on the side since we inherited it 2 months ago), the smell of warm bread was lovely.
> 
> Went swimming tonight, feeling quite exhausted now.
> 
> My friend has scheduled an elective c section, there are no medical reasons for it and it's her first kid. Not sure I'd want that for myself unless I really have to, I at least want to try naturally first. I do think it's a bit lazy if there are no medical reasons and you never even tried to go natural- sorry if that sounds a bit harsh.

Too posh to push! Not necessarily the easy option either but it's her decision. I was so nervous about having Dexter naturally and was certain I wanted an epidural which I got. The mw last week tried to push me toward midwife-led birth and I said I wanted an epi which she tried to swing me away from but I'm standing firm. She was saying how the second one is much easier, still painful though!!!


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm totally not against pain relief, whatever it takes to make it through. Hoping to use the birthing pool for a bit but we'll see.

The thought of tearing or them cutting my bits makes my stomach turn.


----------



## GI_Jane

DH just felt the baby kick from the outside for the first time :happydance:


----------



## mlm115

We have some busy kitchens around here! I made some cream of chicken and rice soup (from scratch!) yesterday- first time I've cooked in quite some time. 

When I am ready to deliver, I will for sure go for the meds. Heck yes!


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> I'm totally not against pain relief, whatever it takes to make it through. Hoping to use the birthing pool for a bit but we'll see.
> 
> The thought of tearing or them cutting my bits makes my stomach turn.

Aaaaah, how lovely! He must be so chuffed!


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> I'm totally not against pain relief, whatever it takes to make it through. Hoping to use the birthing pool for a bit but we'll see.
> 
> The thought of tearing or them cutting my bits makes my stomach turn.

I had episiotomy as Dexter was ventouse. Didn't feel or know a thing by that stage, don't worry too much about it.


----------



## bobster

Yay Jane your little man's getting stronger! 

I don't understand why people may opt for csections either. It must be the nervous maybe? I'm rally hoping to avoid an epidural and go as natural as possible. 

Mmm both of your cooking/baking sounds so much nicer than mine. I need to brush up on my skills before little one comes! 11 weeks to go argh!


----------



## mlm115

Cannot believe how fast these pregnancies are progressing! You're already a squash Bobster, wow!


----------



## bobster

Yay a squash!!! Sorry for my terrible spelling in the last post. Its my phones fault its so hard to type on..

My victoria sponge actually looks ok now I've put the filling in. It didn't rise as much as I'd hoped so I thought it was a dud but its quite tasty actually. I'll attach a pic as i'm quite proud hehe (little things!). 

Also here's my 29 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1086.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 3









29 weeks (3).jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 4









29 weeks (6).jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mlm115

You look so cute! That's exactly how I want to look when I'm that far along. And now I have a cake craving, thanks alot haha


----------



## bobster

Hahaha thank you mlm! 

And sorry for the cake craving....!


----------



## GI_Jane

Oh wow bobster, you look great. Can't believe you are only 6 weeks ahead of me and that's how I might look! Eeeek.

The cake looks lovely, did you put cream in the middle too?

Yey for the squash! Is that like a small pumpkin?


----------



## bobster

I think so! I didn't want to ask so I'm glad you did! 

Can't say its a staple on my weekly shopping list. 

How is your bump? I think mines really popped in the last couple of weeks. I hope its not too big. When's your first antenatal class? You'll have to tell us what you learnt.


----------



## mackjess

Lovely bump and food! Sorry to be MIA, I usually read on my phone while I'm BF, but haven't been on a PC to post. I have trouble doing that one handed from my phone. :) 

Here are some updated pics of the Finn man. I'm still healing from the CSection for sure. Got a UTI, fun! And I get a burning pain sometimes if I move the wrong way and that makes position for breastfeeding difficult at times. It's not bad pain and short lived, guess it's just part of my nerves that were cut in surgery healing. I'll be glad to be back to 100%
 



Attached Files:







2013-07-31 12.21.49.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 5









2013-07-31 10.05.06.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6









2013-07-27 14.02.59.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mlm115

Cute pics! How is jake dealing with having Finn around?


----------



## bobster

Soooo gorgeous!!! He's a really handsome little man! 
How long is healing meant to take Mack? Do you have strict rules to follow? 

Hope your Uti clears up soon. How is motherhood so far?


----------



## mackjess

MLM - Finn is Jake's baby. He whines if he is crying during diaper changes or something, and is always following us around and laying nearby.

Thanks bobster. I've been on antibiotics for it so it's getting better. 

As for motherhood. wow. Waiting til a month before you turn 36 to have your first baby makes for quite the life adjustments! Last week I was blissful and tired. This week the postpartum blues have hit. I've talked to DH and we've both been reading up, so I don't think I am feeling anything abnormal. Looking forward to my follow up OB appt to discuss tomorrow. Not sure if I need meds or counseling, or just reassurance from her that this is normal, but I'm hoping it helps.


----------



## bobster

Oh Mack sorry to hear you're feeling blue. I'm glad you've read this is normal and hopefully it will pass soon. I hope your ob manages to give you further reassurance or support. 

I worry about post partum blues as I have really low moods on af usually. In fact I've been the most emotionally stable while I've been pregnant. 

I guess its part of it though and normal and hopefully passes as all our hormones settle down. It's nice to know its common and normal. 

Glad the antibiotics are helping your Uti symptoms.


----------



## mlm115

I also worry about postpartum. I've dealt with depression and anxiety in my life, typically brought on by stress (good or bad) and what is more stressful than adding a new baby to your family. I would bet that your doctor is very familiar with this though and will be able to find solutions that work for you. I think it's awesome that you are already looking for a solution though, as I'm sure some women don't address it and it takes them much longer to feel better. Good for you.


----------



## MrsPhez

Hey quick check in! Love the photos Mackjess, especially the protective doggy, so lovely. We're going to get a dog next, maybe a Portuguese water dog? No more kiddies, getting too old!
Sorry you're feeling down as well. It's such a strange thing, knowing you are over the moon about the new addition but feeling low. Very confusing. Hopefully it will pass.
I am feeling more highly strung than ever now I'm preggers. My patience level is zero, and I can get wound up so easily. Hope it passes at the end of first tri or after scan, maybe it's worry?
Had a weird dream about breastfeeding last nigh, well, trying to. After Dexter and his tongue tie, I have decided if the next one can't latch on I won't be expressing like I did with him. It will have to be formula. It was hard enough without another child in the house, with Dexter, there is no way I could. Leaving the house was almost impossible. Will try my best to BF though!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,
How did you get on with the OB today Mackjess? 
Hope you got some reassurance. Finn looks like one contented little chap and it's lovely to hear how Jake has taken to him.

Last week the doctor put me back on my antidepressants. I did manage for 17 weeks of pregnancy without them but gradually the low moods and anxiety were creeping back and after a long hard decision we decided that I couldn't carry on as I was and the baby will need me to be in the best of health when he does come plus I'm already at a higher risk of post partum depression. Unfortunately I will have to have a paediatrician present at the birth (it can cause breathing problems) so won't be able to use the midwife led birthing centre that we wanted. Feel like a bit of a failure.


----------



## bobster

Jane (hugs) 

You are not a failure at all. You need to make sure you're in the right place psychologically for your little one. I would make the same decison. I bet the risk is really low of breathing difficulties but they have to be cautious.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend ladies x


----------



## mackjess

Jane, you are doing what is best for the baby so try not to second guess yourself. I've had issues with depression and anxiety before that should have been treated but I never did. Now I'm wondering if that is contributing to my blues.

So my appt did not go well. I had MIL drive me so DH could meet us at the office as it's close to his work. Finn fussed and cried in the waiting room, and DH finally had gotten him calmed down with a bottle so I didn't have him go back with me. Then I fell asleep on the bed thing waiting for the doctor, and totally didn't mention the blues. I wussed out I think because DH wasn't there with me. I guess I can make another appointment if they don't get better next week. Also getting ready to go thru my books/brochures from classes as I'm certain they have pamphlets or something in there for resources in my area.


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,
How are you doing Mackjess? did you find some local support? How is your UTI and your c-section wound?

How is everyone doing? 

I have my 24 week appointment on Thursday. Bobster you are 30 weeks this week- so exciting!


----------



## bobster

Hi ladies. Its gone quiet around here.

Mackjess hope you are feeling better in a week or so but I agree its a good idea to make another appointment if you're still feeling down. Hopefully as your hormones balance out you'll start to feel better though.

I dipped me urine today at work (shouldn't I know) and there was glucose in it :( Worried now about gestational diabetes. I have never had glucose in it before. Wondering if its because I've been eating way more sugar recently as I've been fruit big time. Yesterday I had loads of juice, 3 nectarines and a whole punnet of cherries. Silly girl. I just feel so bad that I may have caused this and it could cause complications at the birth (baby could grow too big). 

I will ring the midwife tomorrow. Hopefully I can reduce my blood sugar by just watching what I eat and see if that brings it back to normal. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## bobster

Jane you must have typed that just before me! 

I hope your 24 week appointment goes well on Thursday. 

Your pregnancy is going so fast. As is mine! You won't be long after me will you... I'm getting a bit nervous now.


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster, have you had a random blood glucose test taken recently? I think I am due for one at my 28 week appointment. Hopefully the glucose in your wee is a one off, please let us know what your midwife says when you ring.

What are you feeling nervous about particularity? the birth itself or the responsibility of being a mum? - both these things worry me!

Have you invested in one of those body pillows? I'm starting to get a bit uncomfortable when sleeping on my side and wondering if this would help?


----------



## bobster

Thanks Jane. 

Yes I am worried about both too. Excited at the same time though. Feel under prepared a bit. 

I'm not sure if she's done a blood glucose test on me as its always been negative in my wee. Would they do that at the booking in and 28 week bloods? I will ask her.

Hopefully it is just a one off but I have been feeling very thirsty recently which is a sign of diabetes. Eeek so scared. I will let you know what she says.

Have you started buying things yet Jane? Have you picked out a pram etc?


----------



## bobster

Oh and yes I did buy a cheapie body pillow from argos. Used it a couple of times but found it on the floor in the mornings. Not sure if it helped or not really but mihgt give it another go and update you. I too am finding it a bit uncomfortable at night. I find myself rolling onto my back a lot whjch I know is a no-no but it is sometimes uncomfotable on my side. 

The pillows were half price in argos not too long ago so might be worth having a look there. It was 9.99 from 19.99 so doesn't really matter too much if it doesn't help for that price.


----------



## GI_Jane

From the schedule of appointments my midwife gave me at booking in we get a random blood glucose at 28 weeks in addition to the one they did at booking in. Depending on the result from that one they then send you for a fasting test then make you drink glucose then measure 2 hours later- that's what the deal is in hertfordshire anyway. Maybe the heat can explain your increased thirst?

Not bought anything, DH is totally against getting anything until nearer the end which is fine I guess as we're yet to sort the upstairs of our house out. My cousin will be handing down her Moses basket and cot to us so that will save
us some cash, will obviously need to buy new mattress for both. They are from mamas and papas so should be of reasonable quality.

Thanks for tip about pillow- hadn't thought of Argos to check, I looked on amazon and was like £40!

Are you looking forward to finishing work soon?


----------



## mlm115

Hi ladies. I was out of town for a long weekend - rented a lake house with my family which was very nice. 

I can understand your concern about the glucose Bobster. Definitely let us know what they say. Hopefully it's a one off, like you said. 

I have an appointment on Wednesday. Just your standard pee in a cup, weight, blood pressure appointment though, nothing exciting. I will be asking questions about incompetent cervix as that is my big fear at the moment! Other than that, nothing new or exciting with me.


----------



## GI_Jane

What did your midwife say today bobster? Did you re test your wee?

Mlm, I dread getting weighed- haven't been weighed since my 10 week appointment- goodness knows how much weight I've put on! Hope goes well tomorrow. Did you and DH decide if you will ask the sex at your 16 week scan?


----------



## mlm115

Bobster, I was just reading in my What to Expect book that roughly half of all women show sugar in their urine at some point and that the body will then produce extra insulin to self correct it. 

Jane, I've actually been weighing myself at home and just today saw a number on my scale I haven't seen in quite a while. Not fun! I can't wait to have a bigger baby belly so I can justify the increase!

I'm making my list of questions for the doctor tomorrow, and I will definitely ask if they can look for the gender at my ultrasound. I can't wait to find out, I think it will feel more real and exciting for me then.


----------



## bobster

Hiya. I dipped my urine again at work yesterday and there was no glucose in it anymore but it did show another urine infection :( rang my gp and he's prescribe me some antibiotics to pick up today. I mentioned the glucose and he said not to worry but to tell the midwife next wednesday at my app. Anyway I dipped it again late last night after my tea and there was tonnes of glucose there again!!! I think I'll ring her today just to see if she wants to see me earlier. 

Mlm hope they tell you you'll be able to find out the sex on your next scan! Not long now for it. Keep us updated!


----------



## bobster

She wants to see me so will be going in at half 12. Now worried in case it doesnt have any sugar in it now because I've only had porridge today. Hope it does as I want some further tests doing. Such a bag of anxiousness recently its awful! Starting to worry about problems with the baby and birth problems too. Stress! Roll on october. Will keep you updated


----------



## bobster

Jane its good you've got some hand downs to help you out. I guess its sensible not to buy too much too soon. You two must have good willpower though! Its exciting but daunting buying things when its all brand new to you though. 

Yes looking forward to mat leave. Have you decided when you're going to go off yet? Has baby been moving much more now? Thought of any names yet?


----------



## bobster

Well I have to go for a glucose intollerance test tomorrow morning so we'll see how that goes. 

Mlm have you had your appointment yet?


----------



## mlm115

Good luck Bobster. I know you will feel better when you have a definite answer though. Sorry you have been so nervous lately. 

I go to my appointment in about 4 hours.


----------



## bobster

Thanks mlm. let us know how it goes.


----------



## GI_Jane

Hope the test goes ok tomorrow bobster, at least you'll know for sure soon. Please try not to worry- easier said than done I know. Good job you could test your wee at work. Hope the infection clears up quickly too.

How was your appointment Mlm?

I've got my 24 week appointment tomorrow.

How are you doing Mrs Phez?


----------



## GI_Jane

Congrats on 30 weeks bobster. Not long until you meet your little man.


----------



## bobster

Oh 24 weeks for you already! Our pregnancies are flying by! 

Thanks Jane I'm trying not to worry. I think being a nurse and having dipsticks at work makes it more difficult sometimes. Its like the pregnancy tests all over again- I'm an addict! Maybe I just like peeing on things lol. 

How did it go mlm?

Phez you've gone quiet. Hope everythings going well for you. Your 12 week appointment must be coming up soon. Exciting!

Mackjess hope you are feeling better. Did you manage to access some support services? Hope little Finn is behaving for his mum :)


----------



## bobster

What fruit will you be tomorrow Jane? Will it be a cantaloupe?


----------



## GI_Jane

Always the POAS addict bobster! I was thinking of when I was TTC and I took a preg test even before I had ovulated one month :haha: how stupid is that- just shows how desperate I was!

I've got a feeling I'll still be a papaya bobster, I remember you were a papaya for a while.

Every time I have my appointment they always say I have slight white blood cells/leucocytes in my wee but they never seem concerned and say either that's normal in pregnancy or it's contamination. If it happens again tomorrow I'm going to ask more about it.

I've had mild heart burn the last couple days :nope: 

I know, it really is flying! I confirmed my last day at work today- I will finish at 37 weeks but one week of that is using up my annual leave and 2 weeks will be actual maternity leave. Hoping I get my MAT1B form tomorrow- work need it sent to them by 25 weeks!


----------



## mlm115

My appointment was fine. Very quick. Babys Heartbeat was good at 156 bpm. I've not gained very much weight yet (4 lbs) which they said was good at this stage. Im looking forward to getting a real belly though! The doctor said they would just do a trans vag ultrasound at 16 weeks and not check gender. I think I will ask the ultrasound tech anyway, I'm dying to know! I think my nesting urges are already kicking in, as I want to go crazy decorating stuff in my house haha


----------



## bobster

Haha mlm I don't blame you. Will you get abdo scans after this one or will it always be vaginal? 

Do you have any feelings about what you're having?


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Well I have to go for a glucose intollerance test tomorrow morning so we'll see how that goes.
> 
> Mlm have you had your appointment yet?

Good luck tomorrow Bobster! 30 weeks!!! Fabulous...


----------



## bobster

Jane I know the POAS addiction was pretty crazy. I think if our hubbies read through all our obsessions they would have been pretty scared lol! 

Can't remember when I got my mat B form.. I thought it was one the same day as my scan though but perhaps it was at the 24 week appointment. I'm sure they'll give you it tomorrow anyway. Sounds like a good plan leaving at 27 weeks. i might try and work on for the extra week if I can to save some more time for afterwards. 

Maybe ask them to send off a mid stream sample to the lab for culturing if its always got leucocytes in. If you don't have any urinary symptoms though it probably is just nothing to worry about but I would want it culturing just to confirm that there's no infection there. 

Have you thought of names yet?


----------



## bobster

thanks Phez. Hope you are beanie are ok. Not long now until your scan woop!


----------



## MrsPhez

Hello everyone! Been on the down and low for a while but I think all is well. Growing some kind of bump but it may be the vast quantities of food I am consuming. 2 weeks tomorrow till scan, not much longer to wait. Feeling aches and pains but thinking that's normal. 
Try not to worry Bobster, I'm sure all will be OK with the GT. And not long till LO is here!


----------



## GI_Jane

I double checked by notes and a msu was sent in June but I've never had the results back- will definitely ask today. No symptoms though so perhaps it is contamination from increased vaginal discharge- the most common reason for it.

We have decided on a name :happydance: but I'm shy to say what it is because the couple people I tried it on wrinkled their noses up. Trouble is the name feels right to us and nothing else is coming close :shrug:

4lbs gain only Mlm, that's pretty good for 14 weeks. I'm sure I've put on about 20 lbs so far- just too scared to weigh.

Sounds like its all going in the right direction mrs phez :thumbup:

Good luck for your test today bobster.


----------



## GI_Jane

Yep still a papaya!


----------



## bobster

Oh well cant wait to hear it in 16 weeks Jane. I think its nice to keep names quiet until the birth in a way. 

Its so rude when people comment on your name choices. I have started saying we're not too sure yet when people ask to try and avoid the conversation. 

Phez hope you are feeling ok. Hormones are crazy. I dont know about you but I find myself crying and feeling sad about tje stupidist things. Even the pets at pets at home made me cry as I felt so sorry for them all couped up. My brother thought I was bonkers lol. Whats the date for your scan again phez ? 

If they sent an msu already jane but havent got back to you it probably came back as no growth and like you said could just be contamination. No news is good news at most surgeries. 

Thanks for the luck. Wont find out the results for a few days im sure.


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Oh well cant wait to hear it in 16 weeks Jane. I think its nice to keep names quiet until the birth in a way.
> 
> Its so rude when people comment on your name choices. I have started saying we're not too sure yet when people ask to try and avoid the conversation.
> 
> Phez hope you are feeling ok. Hormones are crazy. I dont know about you but I find myself crying and feeling sad about tje stupidist things. Even the pets at pets at home made me cry as I felt so sorry for them all couped up. My brother thought I was bonkers lol. Whats the date for your scan again phez ?
> 
> If they sent an msu already jane but havent got back to you it probably came back as no growth and like you said could just be contamination. No news is good news at most surgeries.
> 
> Thanks for the luck. Wont find out the results for a few days im sure.

I am OK thanks, a bit more settled. Went back to see my Mum and Dad the last few days where I was waited on hand and foot, bliss. Poor Dexter hated not sleeping in his usual bed (first time this has happened, so he came in with me (also nearly for the first time ever, we have strict rules about that!)
My scan is 2 weeks today, think it's the 22nd. 
Boy names are tough but we like Jeremy (a nose wrinkler for sure Jane!), Nicholas, Alistair. My husband likes names like Walter, come on?! No chance...what do you all think of Quinn?


----------



## GI_Jane

I like Quinn, for a girl right? Girls names are so much easier!

I don't mind telling you ladies what we chose, we've gone for Gregory Luke as his first and middle name. It will be Greg for daily use and if he gets older and doesn't like it then people can call him Luke. As I say a few people are not so keen on Gregory but we like it.

How was the glucose test bobster? 

All went well at the 24 week appointment, urine was clear and heartbeat strong :happydance:


----------



## mlm115

I like the name Jane. Traditional, but not too common. Plus it's your kid, so who cares what everyone else thinks! I'm also not going to tell people until baby is here just to avoid possible negative reactions.


----------



## mlm115

I'm kind of hoping I have a girl now- I have my name all picked out and can't think of one I love for a boy.


----------



## bobster

Glad the appointment went well jane. 
O
Mlm I agree girls names are much easier. I already had a short list of those before even ttc. Boys are difficult. Liking your name choice tjough jane. Not too common but still traditional and classic. Like quinn too phez but thought that was a boys name. I guess you could use it for either sex though. 

Mlm do you have a feeling its a girl or no feeling? I think there's l got to be a couple of girls due to law of averages. I am hoping for a boy and then a girl as I like the thought of my daughter having an older brother. Would be happy the other way around too though. I think most people want one of each but I guess when they come we wont care what they are as long as they're healthy. 

Glucose test was negative. Yay! So not diabetic. Huge relief and think I am going to stop testing my wee now and interfering as it only gets me into trouble with worry. 

Phez its good you have had a few days resting. Bet it was nice for grandma and grandad to ses dexter. Do you see them regularly?

mlm I hope your baby is in the right position to tell the sex when you go


----------



## mlm115

Congrats on the neg glucose test yay!!!!


----------



## GI_Jane

Ditto what Mlm said, bobster. :happydance:
Happy Friday ladies.


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> I like Quinn, for a girl right? Girls names are so much easier!
> 
> I don't mind telling you ladies what we chose, we've gone for Gregory Luke as his first and middle name. It will be Greg for daily use and if he gets older and doesn't like it then people can call him Luke. As I say a few people are not so keen on Gregory but we like it.
> 
> How was the glucose test bobster?
> 
> All went well at the 24 week appointment, urine was clear and heartbeat strong :happydance:

Gregory has been a possibility for us too, great name!
Was thinking Quinn for a boy but is for both I think..
24 weeks for you now, so amazing!


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Glad the appointment went well jane.
> O
> Mlm I agree girls names are much easier. I already had a short list of those before even ttc. Boys are difficult. Liking your name choice tjough jane. Not too common but still traditional and classic. Like quinn too phez but thought that was a boys name. I guess you could use it for either sex though.
> 
> Mlm do you have a feeling its a girl or no feeling? I think there's l got to be a couple of girls due to law of averages. I am hoping for a boy and then a girl as I like the thought of my daughter having an older brother. Would be happy the other way around too though. I think most people want one of each but I guess when they come we wont care what they are as long as they're healthy.
> 
> Glucose test was negative. Yay! So not diabetic. Huge relief and think I am going to stop testing my wee now and interfering as it only gets me into trouble with worry.
> 
> Phez its good you have had a few days resting. Bet it was nice for grandma and grandad to ses dexter. Do you see them regularly?
> 
> mlm I hope your baby is in the right position to tell the sex when you go

Brilliant news about the GI test, you must be relieved.
See them every month or so, they are 2 hrs away so lovely to see them and for Dexter, happy days...
I also wanted an older brother when I was little so glad had boy first. I've a feeling I'm in for another boy, law of averages may not apply in this thread! Only 10 weeks till we find out (fingers crossed)


----------



## bobster

Oooh sooo excited to see your scan picture and analyse it! I've read a lot about the nub/skull theory which is interesting. Not sure how reliable they are but its fun trying to guess genders from peoples scans. Exciting!


----------



## mlm115

I think this is normal, but OW round ligament pain! I got woken up last night with a muscle cramp along the right side of my abdomen that I had to stretch out and today my left side hurts. Little bean must be going through a growth spurt or something.


----------



## mackjess

great news bobster. and I think the name Gregory is very nice. it's not too popular or too uncommon in the states.


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks ladies, it just feels like the right name for our little man.

I did something silly and watched some vaginal birthing videos on you tube. They were particulary horrible ones, they showed the lady being cut and yanking this poor baby out of her- I think it was like Korea or somewhere. I'm sure most births are not as horrific as the videos that were posted but these properly freaked me out. Will need to find some that look more controlled and calm now just to readdress the balance.

How are you doing mackjess?


----------



## bobster

Ouch mlm, I remember rib pain. It felt like i'd been doing loads of sit ups. I think its as your womb is moving up, stretching. Sounds normal to me if you think about all the changes our bodies are going through.

I have had a few leg cramps recently which is really uncomfortable too.

Mackjess lovely to hear from you. I was thinking about you today- wondering how you are getting on with motherhood. Hope you are feeling a bit brighter.

Jane oh no! I am tempted to watch now- I'm like a child with wet paint lol Best to avoid methinks. I'm sure they show the most dramatic births on there.... lets hope so!


----------



## mackjess

Thanks ladies. Hanging in there. Little man is HUNGRY all the time and attached to my boob like I'm a human pacifier, but I'm getting used to it and less depressed. I figured I took all this time off work to spend with him, so I have nothing better to do the next month or so anyway. His one month check up is already the Tuesday after next week! I can't believe it. If he is still eating non stop at his 2 month appt I think I'll ask about supplementing with formula or something, but I feel much better and optimistic about breastfeeding.


----------



## bobster

Oh I'm glad! Sounds like he's thriving! And all this feeding will do wonders for your stomach muscles so I've heard! Glad you've taken to it ok. I worry about not managing it when I really want to BF. 

Have you thought about expressing so hubby can take some of the feeds off your hands?


----------



## mackjess

Yes, we do one daddy bottle a day, so I can shower/nap/errand when he gets home from work. I would do more, but with him feeding so much it's hard to find time to pump! LOL, but his tummy will grow and we will have more time between feedings soon.


----------



## mlm115

I'm hoping to be able to pump enough so DH can do some night feedings for me. How much is Finn sleeping Mack?


----------



## mlm115

My bump grew overnight. Still little, but more pregnant like I hope. I took the pic a day early, close enough to 15 weeks : )
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## GI_Jane

Your bump is so cute Mlm. Yey for an orange :thumbup:


----------



## GI_Jane

Only 67 days to go for you bobster- crazy!

Have a lovely weekend ladies.


----------



## bobster

Mlm your bump is really cute! Its definitely taking on an early baby bump shape. You have a lovely figure by the way.

67 doesn't sound that long away! Scary! 110 days for you!

I have been cleaning and organising things today which feels good I must say. We've ordered the cot, drawers and wardrobe so that will be here on the 20th so we can then start the nursery!

Do you think I'm doing things too early- honest opinions? Hope I'm not as it would be just awful for something to go wrong and have to live with a nursery. Can't help but worry I'm still going to jinx it. EDD is 16/10/13 so still got 2 whole months to go. On the other hand feel slightly panicked about the thought of leaving it until my mat leave as may be really tired by then.

Jane have you thought about nurseries/child care for after your mat leave? I'm thinking I might go and look around a few but i'm not sure what kind of questions I need to be asking or what I should be looking for exactly. Someone told me the waiting lists can be huge so I am going to get my name down asap.


----------



## MrsPhez

Mlm your bump is very cute! Am envious as today I am in maternity jeans and I look massive (I would rather a petite one like yours!) In hiding now as it's so obvious. So the rumours about showing earlier with the 2nd are very true. 11 days till scan, countdown begins!


----------



## bobster

Yay counting down with you Phez! Not long. Used to feel like forever during the dreaded 2ww but pregnancy weeks seem to be rolling on by. Lets hope this 11 days does too :)


----------



## MrsPhez

Oops I'm jumping ahead of myself, tomorrow will be 11 days!


----------



## mlm115

Thanks for the confidence boost ladies! My figure definitely looks better from the side angle, haha. 

Bobster, I definitely do NOT think you're doing anything too early. I'll probably be done with everything when I'm as far along as you I'm so anxious to get started buying and decorating!


----------



## GI_Jane

This month is flying by, looking forward to seeing your scan pic very soon mrs phez.

I don't think your doing it too soon bobster, I said to DH today that we should start buying from 30 weeks and that's where your at. Where did you order your nursery furniture from?

We had a demonstration of the bugaboo chameleon 3 this afternoon in mothercare- DH loves it and is convinced that's what we should get. I'm not so sure. It has lots of great features but it was the only one they did the demonstration/hard sell on (and surprise surprise was the most expensive one they stocked!). I'm not convinced we need one that high spec, anyway we've got time before we buy.

DH did buy me a pregnancy pillow as I've been moaning I'm not comfortable at night, looking forward to trying it out tonight.

Bobster, not thought too much about what happens after mat leave, DH and I agreed to see how we feel once the baby is here- he also wants me to have another one straight away so I think I will be on a career break for a couple years anyway. Do you think you will go back full or part time? Child care is so expensive, I'm not sure if I did go back that I would go full time, after paying for child care my take home pay wouldn't be worth it. Both sets of grandparents are at least 2 hours away so can't rely on them daily :shrug:


----------



## mlm115

Speaking of sleeping pillows, when did you guys start changing your sleeping positions? I feel like I should stop laying flat on my back, but I'm uncomfortable on my side. 

The bugaboo is so expensive! I think it was $800-$900 here. I didn't realize how much those things cost, yikes. 

I think a career break sounds nice Jane. Gives you time to bond with your babies. I would like to do the same, especially because child care is so expensive as you said. 

I also can't wait to see your scan pic Phez! Pregnancy time is sooooo much quicker than 2ww time!


----------



## GI_Jane

I mostly slept on my side and back and to be honest I had no idea about not sleeping on your back until recently. 
I asked the midwife about it last week and she said its ok to sleep on your back until you get bigger and it becomes uncomfortable and your body will tell you when. For me sleeping on my back has become a bit achy so trying to stick to sleeping on my sides.

I've really started to lose my appetite as the baby gets bigger (and guessing pushing my stomach up) did this happen to you bobster?


----------



## bobster

Hi everyone. 

The bugaboo camelon 3 is just beautiful, I love it, but it is wayyy out of our price range. I think once you get all the extra's its about £1000 which seems outrageous for a pram.. although sounds like you're going to get good use out of it over the next few years. I would buy it if we could afford it but not because of practical reasons I just love the way it looks hehe.

I wouldn't worry too much mlm as Jane says I think your body will tell you when you need to switch to side position. I still do sleep on my back sometimes but I try hard to lie on my side as much as possible. 

You're right childcare prices are ridiculous. I need to work out how many hours I can do afterwards really. We're lucky in that both sets of parents are close-by so they have offered to help where they can. 

Appetite has definitely changed as pregnancy has progressed. I find myself feeling really sick if I eat a big meal so am eating smaller meals more often. There will be much less space I guess. Nausea seems to be coming back a bit on and off its strange. Its not like the travel sick feeling this time though thank god. 

I've had an awful day today. Had a nightmare that I had skin cancer and they said it had spread to my breast. They were saying they had to induce the baby so I could have treatment and I couldn't breastfeed. It was really scary...think its because I read a news article about a 25 year old girl who got it from sun beds. Then I dropped my brand new mobile phone (6 days old) and the screen shattered but I don't have insurance for it waaaa. So i'm back using my old brick as I can't afford the repair (£140). So upset I just burst into tears. Must be more hormonal now as I near the end as been really irritable with OH the last couple of days. Sorry guys, rant over! Hope you've all had a better weekend.


----------



## bobster

Jane how'd the pillow work out for you? I got mine out again but it ended up on the floor again. Not sure what I'm meant to do it with as its so long lol. Have felt comfortable with it between my legs but then its so hot and takes up most of the bed haha.


----------



## bobster

Just had a look at the camelon 3- love the teal coloured one or the orange one. Oooooh I'm so jealous I want one!


----------



## GI_Jane

Ah bobster, I hate dreams like that, they are horrible. They feel so real don't they. Rubbish about your phone, have you tried going to a small repairer? DH smashed the glass screen on his iPhone and we were able to get it repaired by a man on a market stall for £25- of course it wasn't a genuine apple screen but it really looked like it and was cheaper than paying the insurance excess. 

It was the teal bugaboo they had in the shop- no denying it is a great bit of kit and DH said that if I felt we really needed it then we would justify spending the money but I just don't think we need it. The problem is, the sales people are clever because by demonstrating that to us first, anything else we look at next will just not come close!

Pillow is good thanks, was better the second night as I got used to it a bit more. It has this bit you put under you and goes round to your back so it won't slip away from your body but if you want to roll on to the other side you have to completely re- jigg it all around. I tried just sleeping with it like a sausage without the bit that goes under your body and hugging it but it ended up on the floor too.

Mlm, what day is your scan?


----------



## bobster

Oooh my pillow doesn't have a bit that you lie on. May have to look into other ones. Think it will come in handy when bf though. 

Hmm it really is diffiuky to know with prams. You don't want to buy a cheaper one and then regret it. What are your main priorities? You mentioned fold down size before, is there anything else? Yes sales people are sneaky. It's good you're savvy to it though. Have you looked at any others that you like? Mamas and pappas do loads. Or eBay might get you a cheaper camelon.. I'm hoping I like mine when it comes. Getting nervous as his parents bought us it so dont want to seem disappointed!


----------



## GI_Jane

How long does it take to arrive or did you specify a date?

I think I'll know the buggy I want once I see it- Its like your wedding dress or buying a house, you just know once you've tried a few out. Not so keen on a 3 wheeler, anything ostentatious, bulky or heavy.

Feel like I've done 100 sit ups tonight.

This pillow is called genii something, it was pricey at £45 but since DH paid its ok :winkwink: 

So DH will have to go on a business trip to Chicago, 5 weeks before the baby is due- think it's cutting it a bit too close- what do you ladies think?


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> How long does it take to arrive or did you specify a date?
> 
> I think I'll know the buggy I want once I see it- Its like your wedding dress or buying a house, you just know once you've tried a few out. Not so keen on a 3 wheeler, anything ostentatious, bulky or heavy.
> 
> Feel like I've done 100 sit ups tonight.
> 
> This pillow is called genii something, it was pricey at £45 but since DH paid its ok :winkwink:
> 
> So DH will have to go on a business trip to Chicago, 5 weeks before the baby is due- think it's cutting it a bit too close- what do you ladies think?

How long is he going for? Should be OK, he can always pull out nearer the time if needed?
In Feb I have my brother's wedding (2/3 weeks before due date ) in the Lake District (we live in Norfolk!) and my husband has his very final medical exams before he can qualify to be a consultant eye surgeon(1 week before due date)!!! Freaking out here!!!


----------



## bobster

5 weeks before isn't too bad as long as he's not going for too long. A lot of babies are overdue if anything. Let's hope your little one hangs on. I can see why you're nervous though as i would be too. Is there not any way he can postpone the trip or go a hit earlier? 

Phez wow what a high flying hubbie you have! You must be so proud. Hopefully you don't cone early either! I'm sure you'll make it to the wedding. I have a wedding 6 days before n
mmy due date too. Hoping I go over or come on due date. Will have to wear a tent by then lol! Let's hope we're all on time and not early.


----------



## mlm115

Oh man, I was just looking at the bugaboo chameleon and I so want one!


----------



## GI_Jane

No wonder you don't need to work mrs phez :winkwink:

From the few first time mums I know, everyone has always delivered late so expect it will be ok. My sis was 6 weeks early but was my mums third and I think maybe it speeds up each time? You might be cutting it close mrs phez!


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> No wonder you don't need to work mrs phez :winkwink:
> 
> From the few first time mums I know, everyone has always delivered late so expect it will be ok. My sis was 6 weeks early but was my mums third and I think maybe it speeds up each time? You might be cutting it close mrs phez!

Closer than a close thing! Dexter was 2 weeks late and my mw said second ones tend to follow the same pattern so I will have to rely on this to keep me calm! Might be having a baby in Carlisle hospital though, crazy! Will have to take our car seat, carrycot etc to the Lakes just in case.
I would be working if my DH's jobs didn't keep moving around. Just couldn't commute to London from Norfolk, everywhere else I have managed to but this was step too far. I'm no shirker, but I do love being a Mum. There are a lot of benefits to working as well, I miss my colleagues hugely and it does impact on your feelings of self-worth.


----------



## GI_Jane

Here is my 24+5 week bump pic.


----------



## mlm115

You all sound so busy! I'm planning on doing absolutely nothing (except for work) the month before my due date. 

I had been STARVING the last few weeks and felt the need to eat all the time. Now the last 2 days my appetite seems to have left me completely. Not sure whats up with that.


----------



## mlm115

Aw Jane, how cute!


----------



## bobster

Jane your bump has grown loads since your last picture! It's really neat. Love the progression. 

Mlm my appetite is different all the time. Second trimester you still have plenbty of space in there which is nice. I feel full so quickly now. 

Anyone got indegestion too? Never really had it before but its come full force now


----------



## bobster

I hope my pram hurries up. I want to play with it and get used to it! 

They said a week but that way yonks ago. Apparently they have to order one in black as none in so that's why its taking longer. I guess its a good job we ordered that in plenty of time!

Still worrying that somethings going to go wrong all the time. The baby wasn't moving as much yesterday at work- I was poking and prodding my belly but nothing. Then after worrying I got home and got to bed it started kicking me loads. I guess the worrying is normal but I wish I could just fast forward and know everything is ok with baby. Has anyone been recommended to kick count? My midwife says to just note whether it moves a lot less but not to count kicks. I never know when I should ring her as don't want to be a pain.


----------



## mlm115

I've decided that I don't care if I'm being a pain by calling the doctor when I'm nervous. With my mmc, I had a lot of pain, but never called as I didn't want to be annoying, and look how that turned out. The nurse at my doctors office told me that they would much rather I call and they tell me everything is normal than I not call and something be wrong. So I say call if you want to call Bobster! Although I'm no expert on kick count as I'm not even sure I've felt a flutter yet : )


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> I hope my pram hurries up. I want to play with it and get used to it!
> 
> They said a week but that way yonks ago. Apparently they have to order one in black as none in so that's why its taking longer. I guess its a good job we ordered that in plenty of time!
> 
> Still worrying that somethings going to go wrong all the time. The baby wasn't moving as much yesterday at work- I was poking and prodding my belly but nothing. Then after worrying I got home and got to bed it started kicking me loads. I guess the worrying is normal but I wish I could just fast forward and know everything is ok with baby. Has anyone been recommended to kick count? My midwife says to just note whether it moves a lot less but not to count kicks. I never know when I should ring her as don't want to be a pain.

I do remember that your movement (walking etc) lulls the baby to sleep during the day. When you rest, baby wakes up and starts kicking. Hope this eases your mind a bit x


----------



## GI_Jane

I think being worried is part of the course, I certainly share your same fears and I am grateful for each day past the viability milestone. You are over 30 weeks so no reason to think anything should go wrong, of course things still can but the chances are slim now. You've come this far when you probably never thought you would.

I don't kick count but I am conscious of how much/little he moves but I have an anterior placenta which cushions a lot of his movements so when I don't feel him I try keep it in perspective. Mrs phez is right too.

Seems like ages ago that you ordered the pram!


----------



## mlm115

I'm so excited today! I booked a private scan for next Sunday to find out the gender. I invited our parents and siblings over that afternoon for a gender reveal party too (I'm a huge nerd, I know). After worrying so much in the beginning and only revealing the pregnancy after a trip to the emergency room for spotting, we are trying to bring some of the fun and excitement back into this pregnancy. I can't wait to find out!!!


----------



## GI_Jane

yey, that's so exciting mlm- will you get a cake baked?

It felt so real to us once we found out the sex.


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey, I progressed to an egg plant!


----------



## mlm115

I remember you saying that Jane, I think it will feel more real once we know too. I bought two shirts - one says "it's a boy" on the belly and the other "it's a girl" so obviously I will wear the one that is accurate ha. I was going to get pink or blue cupcakes too. 

Wow, you're an eggplant! Crazy.


----------



## bobster

Yay mlm that sounds like a really great way to tell everyone. How exciting for you! 
Cant wait to hear your news!
Jane be prepared to be an eggplant for a while! Its not as fun as you get further on with the fruits/veggies 
Thanks for reassurance in earlier posts ladies. Read in my book its common to feel less movements as the aby has less space but will be sure to ring mw next time I have a worried moment for peace of mind.


----------



## bobster

Mlm can u post your 12 week scan pic again? I wanna guess the gender! My guesses are proving rubbish after Jane's so have to redeem myself lol


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> I'm so excited today! I booked a private scan for next Sunday to find out the gender. I invited our parents and siblings over that afternoon for a gender reveal party too (I'm a huge nerd, I know). After worrying so much in the beginning and only revealing the pregnancy after a trip to the emergency room for spotting, we are trying to bring some of the fun and excitement back into this pregnancy. I can't wait to find out!!!

Oh brilliant! That is very exciting! So is the scan on 25th? Bet you can't wait to find out!
With Dexter, we had an early scan at 9w3d and had invited the family over. Don't know how we managed it but we were allowed to take a bit of video of the scan which we then put through the TV for all the family to see as a surprise. You'll have a great time mlm!


----------



## mlm115

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=645787&d=1374263787


----------



## mlm115

It said my file was too large and didn't let me repost my scan- hope that link works!


----------



## GI_Jane

The linked worked.

I think boy Mlm.

Do you have a gut feeling what it is?


----------



## mlm115

I feel like its a girl. But I could be wrong. We shall see!


----------



## mackjess

I think boy, but I was wrong about Jane's scan as well!


Here is a photo of nekkid Finn in the bath. We love bath time.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=658911&d=1376675082


----------



## mlm115

Awwww love his belly, too cute! Finn looks so much bigger now


----------



## GI_Jane

He's lovely mackjess :flower:


----------



## GI_Jane

And love how the bubbles are covering his modesty. Just think in 30 years time you will be showing his wife this pic!


----------



## MrsPhez

Lovely photo Mackjess. You're obviously doing well with the feeding going by the size of his tummy! Well done!
I'm going to have to say girl for mlm's LO, just to be different, not because I think it looks especially girl-like!


----------



## bobster

Mackjess he's just gawwwgeous! You must be so proud. How's it going so far? Is he sleeping ok? One of my friends said you can't bath a baby within the first 5 days after birth due to their skin being extra sensitive.. is this true? I thought this was a bit strange as it would be hard to clean the baby using just wipes. 

MLM my gut instinct was also boy when I saw the picture but but I'm rubbish at guessing so you will probably have a girlie. I bet you can't wait to find out!

Scans soon for both of you mlm and phez eek!


----------



## MrsPhez

Eek indeed! 4.5 days now (yes I am doing half days now it's so close). First tri has gone so incredibly quickly. Am starting to feel like I have more energy, nausea disappeared some time ago. But I still feel pregnant and I look big so feeling positive. Seeing DH's family tomorrow, not sure if we're telling them or waiting till after the scan. Think they might guess though. 
12 weeks tomorrow, what fruit does tomorrow have in store?


----------



## bobster

Oooh its tricky. Depends how close you are I guess. We waited until after the scan to tell his family but mainly because we didn't see them until after. I told mine straight away practically. 

Are you a plum next time? I remember feeling confused as I always thought plums were smaller than limes! Dexter is so cute in that pic!


----------



## MrsPhez

My little catalogue model!
OK here's a name for you! Felix!?! Is that a jaw dropper? DH loves it, I'm not so sure although it sounds good with Dexter.


----------



## GI_Jane

Congratulations on 12 weeks mrs phez :happydance:


----------



## bobster

Felix does sound good with dexter! I like it. It's different. 

Yes congratulations on 12 weeks!


----------



## MrsPhez

Not close to DH's family, funny bunch. They go everywhere in a pack and rarely leave Essex. They will be super excited about the news. I would prefer to wait till after scan but DH knows I told my folks so up to him really. We're off soon so we'll see if they notice, they probably won't but they knew it was a possibility in early July. Be interesting to see if they remember! Have a nice Sunday ladies!


----------



## mlm115

12 weeks woo hoo! Go Phez! 

Good luck with DHs family. Also, I like Felix because it seems somewhat uncommon to have an "X" in your name, so Felix and dexter make a cute combo.


----------



## mlm115

For boys names, I've liked the name Benjamin for quite sometime. DH likes it as well. However, everywhere we go it seems like someone has a son named Ben! So I'm still stuck on a boys name, darn. 

Can't wait to find out the gender so I can really come up with a name.


----------



## bobster

Cor blimey. We went to beacons festival today. Just got a day ticket. My back and bump were aching so badly towards the end of it. Felt like such an old lady needing to sit down all the time. Feel like ive done about 100 sit-ups too. Even hovering to go for a wee in the smelly portaloo's was so much harder than it used to be. I don't know why I always assume things will just be the same when I have a 16 inch baby inside me but I do! I really am too old for that and am glad to be tucked up in my snug bed now. Nighty night


----------



## mackjess

Sharing my one month photos today for Finn. I can't believe he's been around so long. Hope the link works!

https://viewimages.jcpportraits.com/sharealbum/sharealbumlist?rndId=AwIHCAJDXw==&uId=BAECCQRFWw==


----------



## bobster

Gorgeous mack! He's beautiful. Thanks for sharing. I especially like the one where one of his eyes is open and the other closed. He looks like he might be having a bit of a grumble but its a funny pic. Definitely one for his future girlfriend! 

Did it cost a lot to get professional pics?

How are you finding motherhood? I'm getting nervous about the prospect of being responsible for a baby and worrying I won't take to it naturally. Hope you're finding it all ok and baby blues have gone.


----------



## mackjess

I think I will get away with doing the photos for about $50 a month, but we went a little overboard this month with them being the first ones! And no, I did not take to motherhood naturally. My husband was actually better with Finn the first few weeks. I was good at feeding, changing, burping, keeping his diaper clean. Any time he cried or fussed and all those things were done I was like OMG WHAT DO I DO NOW. Lol. DH would take him and hold, bounce, talk to him, and calm him down. I started doing better about week 3/4, so hang in there mamma. I feel more like a pro now!


----------



## bobster

Oh god thats exactly what I'm worried about. I know how to do all the practical stuff (I think) but worrying about not being able to settle them. I bet it makes you feel inadequate. Glad you are getting the hang of it now though- that gives me hope that it will come eventually. Scary! 

So glad its going well now for you.


----------



## mlm115

I had my ultrasound today to measure my cervix- it was a good 5-6 cm long, phew! That makes me feel so much better. Then the tech did an abdominal ultrasound and baby was doing perfectly well! She did see the gender and printed it out. I have it sealed in an envelope and have decided to wait until Sunday to open it with our parents and siblings. I asked what the chances were of the gender being wrong, and she said "no, I am 100% positive I am right". So that is exciting!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> I had my ultrasound today to measure my cervix- it was a good 5-6 cm long, phew! That makes me feel so much better. Then the tech did an abdominal ultrasound and baby was doing perfectly well! She did see the gender and printed it out. I have it sealed in an envelope and have decided to wait until Sunday to open it with our parents and siblings. I asked what the chances were of the gender being wrong, and she said "no, I am 100% positive I am right". So that is exciting!!

Wow, that's gonna take some will power not to sneak a peek! What a great photo by the way! Glad you are reassured after you r scan too.


----------



## mlm115

Cute pics, thanks for sharing Mack! I like the blue polo and jeans outfit best, so handsome! He looks like he was thrilled to have all those pics taken : )


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Oh god thats exactly what I'm worried about. I know how to do all the practical stuff (I think) but worrying about not being able to settle them. I bet it makes you feel inadequate. Glad you are getting the hang of it now though- that gives me hope that it will come eventually. Scary!
> 
> So glad its going well now for you.

Singing worked wonders with Dexter. Row row row your boat got him to sleep every time. Just your smell and sound of your voice will pacify him unless he needs a nappy, feed etc. Then there will be no pacifying! It's a steep learning curve but you'll be fine!


----------



## GI_Jane

Love the pics Mackjess, his face is so expressive.

Porter loo's are so horrible at the best of times bobster, let alone being pregnant! The worst thing I'm finding is needing a wee quite badly and then there is hardly anything and was so not worth it!

You can't have long left at work now?

I just downloaded a hypnobirthing book to my kindle- feeling terrified of giving birth since watching those graphic birth videos on You tube and thought some of the relaxation techniques might help. 

Bobster, when do you write your birth plan and pack your hospital bag?


----------



## GI_Jane

ah love the pic mlm- you are so good not to rip that envelope open!


----------



## bobster

MLM great picture. Its so clear! Can't believe you are being so strong not looking in the envelope. Good for you though, it will be worth it to share the surprise with your family. Did you see any signs on the scan yourself or were you trying not to look?

Jane not long no. Official date to leave work is the 13th sept but I might try and work until the 20th instead. We'll see. Did a birth plan online on NHS website. You just fill in a form and print it out so dead easy. Not started thinking about packing a bag yet but will do that within the next few weeks. 

When will you start your birth plan and packing a bag etc? You're not far behind me. I too am getting annoyed with the feeling of bursting for a wee but having tiny ones. Its like a constant pressure. Have you started your antenatal classes Jane? You will have to tell us what you've learnt.

How's Phez?


----------



## MrsPhez

2.5 days to go! Going swimming with another toddler mummy and her 6 month bump tomorrow, then a picnic in the afternoon with other local toddler mums. Sorry if I'm causing envy, not intentional. After the scan on Thurs going to see DH's family again to break the news, they're actually in Norfolk on holiday.
Feeling much more lively these days which is a relief. Pregnancy seems to be OK at the mo, no complaints. Still CRAZY dreams though, had the most intense dream about a kiss with a random guy, it was an amazing kiss! Felt a bit guilty after that one!


----------



## bobster

2 days! What time is your scan?

I'm very envious. I'm going to work today on a late shift. I've stopped the long days now though which has helped my swollen feet a lot. 

Phez where'd you meet all your toddler mums? I'm one of the first to have a baby in my group of friends. Most of my friends want to wait as they aren't too maternal. There are 2 girls at work now though who are pregnant and around my age which is nice. Would like to meet other mums too though somehow. Maybe through nursery? Does your local area have meeting activities for mums and babies?


----------



## MrsPhez

We did Baby Sensory, sing and sign, swimming (Water Babies), Mini Monkey gym/Tumble Tots. Free classes are at the Sure Starts across the UK. Can look up your local Sure Start centre. Then there are play groups all over the place. Lots to choose from. Bo Jangles is another national group (singing/dancing). 
Oh UK ladies, look up your local NCT nearly new sales. It's a scrum but we got loads of good stuff from them (travel cot was noteable purchase). Be prepared for elbows!


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster, my NCT antenatal classes begin in 4 weeks time and last for 10 weeks and will take me right up to my due date- scary they are almost here given how long ago I booked them. Hope to make some mummy friends through the classes. Otherwise I've got no close friends in the local area.

When is your next midwife appointment bobster? 

Any temptation to peek in that envelope Mlm?

Yey not long now mrs phez.


----------



## GI_Jane

Bloody hell, what a crap day at work. I think people should be kinder to me given that I'm pregnant :winkwink:

You're still a squash bobster- rubbish. Think mine won't change tomorrow either.

Good luck for your scan tomorrow mrs phez.


----------



## bobster

Thanks for tips about mum and baby groups and nct sales. Will def check those out. The water baby thing really appeals to me too as I want to get baby used to water from a young age. I'm terrified of deep water and really struggled with swimming at school. Had to go to classes when I was a bit earlier. Still terrifies me when I can't touch the floor now. My mum was the same so really want the baby not to have that as it'd so limiting.... Feel like a right plonker swimming width ways to avoid the deep end lol! 

Jane thought you would have started classes earlier. I'm sure you'll get to know some other couples in 10 weeks. Its a good way to do it. Does your sister live close by? Will you do any mum and baby things after? In York there's post natal yoga which you bring the baby along to. Not sure how that will work but might have a bash to shift the baby weight. 

Phez good luck tomorrow. How are you feeling? I remember being so nervous. Enjoy every moment seeing your bub :) and would love to see the scan pic if you don't mind sharing! 

Next midwife is a week today. Think thr baby may have moved down as there's so much pressure now especially as I'm walking! Bladder feels ready to pop!


----------



## MrsPhez

Thanks guys. Not feeling too bad at the moment, probably hit me in the morning. Scan is 8.30 so not long to wait after crawling out of bed! Will try and update asap. Our scanner is broken but could try and take a photo of scan and post it. See you on the other side!!!


----------



## mlm115

Good luck Phez! Can't wait to read your update!


----------



## bobster

Good luck lady! Please update us when you can. Enjoy it :)


----------



## bobster

MLM nearly 17 weeks already! Time is flying by! I'm scared!!!!


----------



## MrsPhez

Hello! All is well! One head, 2 arms, 2 legs, measuring what it should. What a relief! Off to tell some people!


----------



## bobster

YAY! Congratulations MrsPhez thats great news!!!


----------



## mlm115

Congrats Phez!!! Such a happy day for you!

You're right Bobster, time is flying. It is definitely scary, and I'm sure when I'm as far as you I'll start feeling it. Are you scared about the labor/delivery or the part where you actually are responsible for a baby? None of it seems very real to me yet...


----------



## mlm115

So I was just doing a little research after seeing some women on here post about it, and I've convinced myself that I have a mild case of SPD. I have been having an aching pain right on top of my pubic bone for at least a week now along with what feels like a muscle pull type pain on my lower left abdomen. I'm not worried about it being dangerous, but it does make it very uncomfortable to walk and I have developed a strange waddle like walk- very attractive!


----------



## GI_Jane

Congratulations Mrs Phez, were you grinning from ear to ear whilst telling people?

I don't know too much about SPD Mlm, when usually does it start? Sounds like you have something going on. Hope it doesn't get too uncomfortable/painful for you.


----------



## mlm115

I only know what I read from google this morning, so I'm probably just being crazy. I'm really fine though, it's not too big of a deal. 

I feel like I'm obsessed with this baby and thinking about baby stuff. Are you guys like that at all?


----------



## bobster

I am. It seems the ttc obsession has now changed to baby/pregnancy obsession.. not sure what I will obsess about when's its over! 

Mlm maybe ask your midwife. Don't know much about spd. Let's hope its not that.


----------



## MrsPhez

Had a bit of a moment last night, the sonographer said yesterday the NT was 3 mm ( under3.5mm is OK) so I though OK upper end of the scale but still within the limits. When I saw the report it was 1.9mm so am feeling 100% happy now! I'm guessing she was generally 3mm is OK, not specifically for our LO. Phew. Pretty sure Dexter was 1.9 mm too! Just got to wait for blood results for overall risk.
I had a bit of SPD with D but nothing too bad, I think everyone gets it a little bit in preparation for birth but seems quite early for you mlm, maybe mention it your mw.


----------



## bobster

Oh what a relief to see that report! I'm sure your results will be just fine. It can take a while for the blood results to come back if I remember rightly but I think they would contact you quickly by telephone if there was a high risk result.

MLM I am anxious about everything to do with motherhood. The birth is just a small part so that doesn't worry me as much- its more about being a good mum and how i'll manage, and how it will effect my relationship with Dan. Its been just me and him for 9 years living life quite selfishly I guess doing what we want when we want. 

He's treated me to a surprise pregnancy treatment package today which includes a pregnancy massage, pedicure and hair wash and style. I'm looking forward to it but a wee bit anxious as not used to spa's and treatments. Then we're having a meal out later booked at our favorite restaurant! I'm a lucky girl today :) :) :)


----------



## mlm115

Wow, I'm am completely jealous of you right now Bobster. Your oh gets major points for that one! I will mention it to DH and see if he gets the hint to do the same for me! I know what you mean about a baby affecting your relationship, I worry about the same thing. I have to think its an adjustment for any couple that has been just the two of them for so long. I imagine it will take some more effort on both our parts to keep the relationship strong and not just about the baby. 

Glad you read your report Phez, 1.9 is much more reassuring! No pressure, but any way you can post a scan pic? I love seeing them!


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> Wow, I'm am completely jealous of you right now Bobster. Your oh gets major points for that one! I will mention it to DH and see if he gets the hint to do the same for me! I know what you mean about a baby affecting your relationship, I worry about the same thing. I have to think its an adjustment for any couple that has been just the two of them for so long. I imagine it will take some more effort on both our parts to keep the relationship strong and not just about the baby.
> 
> Glad you read your report Phez, 1.9 is much more reassuring! No pressure, but any way you can post a scan pic? I love seeing them!

Only if I take a photo of the scan mlm and upload it that way. May be over the weekend!


----------



## bobster

Yay I want to see too! Thats what I did- just took a photo of the scan on my phone. Looking forward to seeing your LO. 

The pregnancy package was just amazing. Sooo relaxing I feel so pampered. I hope your hinting works mlm! ;)


----------



## GI_Jane

BIG points for your OH bobster, what a lovely start to the bank holiday weekend and great news about the report Mrs Phez.

A lady at work brought in her 8 week old today and I was like 'gulp', I'll have one of my own soon (I'm not often around babies).


----------



## bobster

Scary isn't it Jane! Everytime I see a LO now I have a little gulp to myself! Not long now... Exciting but scary


----------



## GI_Jane

Mlm, are you excited for the gender reveal tomorrow? Please let us know when you get a chance. I'm still thinking boy :baby:


----------



## MrsPhez

Got my result back already! Risk is 1 in 3313, sooooo happy! FB announcement coming up :happydance:


----------



## mlm115

Congrats, that's a great ratio! I was just told "negative", now I'm curious to know the exact number. That is such great news for you. 

YES I am soooo excited to find out! I did end up going with cakes. I'm having a bakery make cupcakes with pink or blue whipped cream filling. Should be fun.


----------



## MrsPhez

So excited for you!!!


----------



## GI_Jane

Great number Mrs Phez- did you do your FB announcement?

Looking forward to hearing your news tomorrow mlm :happydance:

Still feeling relaxed after your pampering yesterday bobster?

We went looking at prams today, still have no idea- we really like the uppababy vista but its too tall for me and didn't fit in the boot without force! The oyster was ok but not as sturdy as the uppababy and difficult to fold. Tried out a few others but you get what you pay for quality wise. I candy and bugaboo are just too expensive :shrug: They didn't stock any silver cross ones bobster so I'm interested to give that make a try.

I'm going to a baby show in October so maybe I will find something then but want to do the research before hand so I don't get caught up in the moment and get persuaded to buy something I don't want.


----------



## MrsPhez

Do you need an off road buggy Jane or would it be urban use only? Have you seen the Uppababy Cruz? I think it's called that. Was really impressed when I saw in John Lewis, really light and big storage but only for use in urban setting. 
https://www.johnlewis.com/uppababy-...0049c9dfca&s_kwcid=ppc_pla&tmad=c&tmcampid=73


----------



## mlm115

Jane, I just noticed you're under 100 days! Wahoo!


----------



## GI_Jane

MrsPhez said:


> Do you need an off road buggy Jane or would it be urban use only? Have you seen the Uppababy Cruz? I think it's called that. Was really impressed when I saw in John Lewis, really light and big storage but only for use in urban setting.
> https://www.johnlewis.com/uppababy-...0049c9dfca&s_kwcid=ppc_pla&tmad=c&tmcampid=73

Thanks mrs phez- I will take a look when I go to John Lewis. I really like the quality and functions uppa baby have, just hope the cruz model has more compact dimensions. Urban is fine, we do go walking in the woods but would probably use a sling/ backpack for bubs. I do like that even with the cruz you can build your own travel system with the carrycot etc.


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> Jane, I just noticed you're under 100 days! Wahoo!

I know it's scary- someone at work mentioned on Friday there was like 124 days until Christmas and I was like, bloody hell I have to push a baby out 4 weeks before then! 

It's flying so quickly for all us ladies, happy onions and peachs' Mlm and mrs phez :flower:

Enjoy your gender reveal day Mlm.


----------



## mackjess

mlm, I'm so excited for you! and yay bobster and Jane on how far you are. Phez, enjoy sharing your news. had anyone suspected before you told them?

afm. Week 5 has been great. Finn and I are pros at breastfeeding, finally. I think that has been the hardest part. we've even been away from the house during feeding times twice, and it went off without a hitch. it's been lovely to leave the house more. also switched bottles so daddy has also had an easier tietime with feedings. this week we've had lots of smiles, and even a little cooing. they do new things everyday and it's just so much fun. I wish I never had to go back to work.


----------



## mlm115

Your post makes me excited for baby to be here Mack. Sounds like you two are really bonding. Did you find you were stuck in the house mostly until now? Just wondering because when my LO comes it will be freezing out and I probably won't be able to leave at all!


----------



## mlm115

It's a girl!!!


----------



## GI_Jane

Wonderful news mlm, looks like you have your Norah. How are you and DH feeling? Lots of smiles?

My scan gender guesses have a success rate of 0% lol.


----------



## bobster

Omg mlm Sooo happy fohr you! So exciting Congrats on your little girlie :)


----------



## bobster

My scan guesses are 0% too!


----------



## bobster

It's weird how u just had a feeling it was a girl. I hope my feeling is right about a boy as I've got so many blue things now. Soo risky given my 0% record! 

Phez do you have any feelings based on your scan?


----------



## MrsPhez

Not based on the scan but this pregnancy is almost identical to that of my boy so I'm going to have to predict boy. Trying to attach now, looks like he's flouting the smoking in pregnancy rule!
 



Attached Files:







Scan.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsPhez

Yey mlm, congratulations on your little pink bundle!


----------



## bobster

Phez I can see a girlie nub on your pic. Look up the nub theory on Google!


----------



## mlm115

Thank you, I'm very excited for my little girl!

Thanks for posting the pic Phez! My guess is boy. However I also am terrible at guessing gender : )


----------



## bobster

You are the best at guessing so far mlm! ;)


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Phez I can see a girlie nub on your pic. Look up the nub theory on Google!

Interesting! Bit scared now, girls are a whole new ball game!


----------



## GI_Jane

I know this is a bit premature, but does anyone know how long it takes for to return after you give birth? And is it safe to be on the contraceptive pill while you breast feed? I was just wondering.


----------



## bobster

Hmm good question Jane. Not sure. I thought breast feeding delayed af but may be wrong. 

Wonder if mackjess knows? 

My plan was to avoid contraceptives until I stop breastfeeding as it should stop ovulation and then start pill.


----------



## MrsPhez

AF came 6 months after I had Dexter, I was expressing for 5 months and it came a month after stopping.
I don't think BF is a reliable form of contraception. Not sure what effect pill would have on milk tbh.


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks mrs phez, was just wondering.


----------



## mlm115

Wow, I had no idea it took that long for af to return. Crazy. 

When can you start feeling baby's movements from the outside? I feel her movements (although very light and not constant), but wondering when DH will get to feel.


----------



## mlm115

Ps, it is very nice to have you in this thread Phez since you've gone through all of this before : )


----------



## bobster

I read it was very effective as a form of contraceptive as long as you do it regularly and don't have long gaps in between feeds. 

I'm guessing the midwife will talk about contraception at some point. I want to avoid the pill for as long as possible while i'm breast feeding just to be on the safe side so if its not reliable we'll probably use condoms until after BF.


----------



## bobster

Copied from NHS website -

Lactational amenorrhoea method (LAM)

Women don't have periods while they're breastfeeding (this is known as lactational amenorrhoea), so breastfeeding can be used as a form of contraception. This is known as the lactational amenorrhoea method (LAM).
The fertility signals used in natural family planning methods are not reliable in women who are breastfeeding.
Women who are fully (or nearly fully) breastfeeding can use the lactational amenorrhoea method for the first six months after their baby is born, as long as: 
the woman has complete amenorrhoea (no periods at all)
she's fully or very nearly fully breastfeeding (this means that the baby is having breastmilk only, and very little or no formula)
the baby is less than six months old
When used correctly and consistently, one in 200 women who use LAM will get pregnant in the first six months. However, take care to use the method correctly. Don't feed your baby other foods because this may reduce your lactation.
LAM becomes unreliable when: 
other foods or liquids are substituted for breastmilk 
your baby reaches six months old


----------



## GI_Jane

Very interesting, thanks for posting bobster.

UK ladies, Did you see that midwife programme on BBC2 tonight, they had a mum that was 48 and having her first and very immature 16 year olds on also- two extremes. The 16 year olds had the quickest labours you'd ever seen! No dads on the scene for these young mums though.


----------



## MrsPhez

Yep saw it too. Was on last week as well. That first 16 year old had NO pain relief, not even entenox (G&A), incredible. Think that 48 yr old is pushing her luck for a sibling for their baby (who was sooo cute!). Too darn risky but understand they don't want their child to be alone when they're gone. Very tricky ethically.


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> Ps, it is very nice to have you in this thread Phez since you've gone through all of this before : )

You're a sweetheart! It already seems so long ago, I feel like a novice again! Am sure it will all come flooding back.


----------



## mackjess

Here we use something called the "mini pill" when on birth control. I think it's progesterone free or something so it doesn't interfere with the milk.

MLM- I know some people go places with their newborns, but other than his pediatrician I didn't take him anywhere the first 3 weeks. We had patio time and stuff outside to get some air, but I wasn't up for trips. He ate so often with breastfeeding at first (sometimes hungry again 20 minutes after I stopped) that I couldn't go anywhere if I wanted to!


----------



## bobster

I'm a honeydew!!! 49 days to go!

Watched that midwife thing- can't believe how quickly that young girl delivered. 
Arghhhh we're going to be doing this soon!


----------



## bobster

Which baby monitors are you gals thinking of getting? Just browsed the mothercare website and the ones with movement/breathing sensors are well over £100. Don't know whether to get one or not as worry about SIDS


----------



## GI_Jane

Congratulations on your honey due melon- bloody hell, 49 days to go! Better pack your hospital bag soon!

Not sure on the baby monitor front. I worry about SIDS too but a fancy monitor won't stop it from happening if god forbid it does. I might just opt for an audio one as I expect I would be checking in on the LO often, especially if breast feeding every couple hours initially!

Then there's the thermometer to get- such fancy ones around- just a basic one and some common sense is all you need surely?

Will you buy some bottles incase you need to supplement with formula? I'm not going to buy any until I think it looks like I need it- think that's the attitude DH and I are having about most of this process, just get what we really need to begin with and buy as we go along.

It is frightening when I see ladies on other threads who have everything brought for their first before they've even hit 20 weeks. Maybe I'm the odd one out wanting to wait.

Hope my fruit & veg change tomorrow- my final week in the 2nd tri!


----------



## GI_Jane

When will you stop taking your baby aspirin bobster?


----------



## bobster

Oooh welcome to third tri tomorrow! I hope your veggie changes too. Eggplant is such a dull veg haha.

I think you're right and its maybe being a bit over cautious spending a fortune on the movement sensor monitor. I think I'll just get a sound one too as you're right there's not a lot you can do even if it does (god forbid) alarm.

Hadn't even thought about a temperature sensor. Wonder if you can get a room one that does bath water too, like 2 in 1? Will have to add that to my list of things to buy.

I know what you mean about some people having everything ready really early. The girl at work who is 15 weeks has already got all her baby clothes and planned her child care and how many hours she'll go back to work on. Soo organised eek.

Think i'll leave the bottles for now as I'm determined to BF.

Plan to stop BA at 26 weeks or so in case of early labour. I kind of don't want to stop in case something goes wrong but I know that's irrational.

How are you finding your symptoms? Still pee'ing a lot? I went to midwife today and baby is head down so thats why it feels so pressured. When's your next appointment?


----------



## GI_Jane

Sounds like a good plan with the BA.

Was he still measuring a week ahead using the tape measure? Maybe you won't make it to that wedding in October :winkwink:

I've got my 28 week appointment next week, which reminds me, need to get my random glucose blood test and FBCs done before then. Then I'm seeing the consultant at 30 weeks cos of the meds I'm on, guess we'll discuss the plans for the birth!

Symptoms are mostly feeling tired and that everything is an effort, sometimes feel short of breath quickly, got a summer cold at the moment and that's not helping :growlmad:

Will you have a little leaving do from work?


----------



## bobster

Oh I have the shortness of breath too. Horrible isn't it? Everything feels so much more effort than before. 

They didn't do a random glucose test at my 28 week bloods. That's good that they do it at your trust. There was no glucose in my urine today which was a relief. Is your consultant nice? 

Hope your cold clears up soon. 

No leaving do planned. I don't like a fuss. I hate being the center of attention. They said they're organising some gifts but even that I hate- get so embarrassed! Will you have a leaving do?


----------



## MrsPhez

Highly recommend BT 150 monitor. Gets great reviews. No fancy sensors but it's been great for us. I think if you follow all the rules e.g. no bumpers in cot, sleep on back etc, SIDS is such a small risk and IF it happens, it's probably something you couldn't do anything about, even with motion sensor. Saying that my brother has a camera with his monitor and he loves watching his daughter sleeping. It is a worry in those early months though, I agree.
You ladies are progressing so much! I really can't believe how far we've all come ren't we a lucky bunch?


----------



## bobster

Thanks Phez i'll check that monitor out. We are all lucky you're right :) we've come so far from when we first all started chatting on b&b. 

We will all be cuddling gorgeous babies soon enough! wish you all lived closer so we could be baby buddies. Will have to look into those groups you suggested soon to meet some other muns.


----------



## GI_Jane

No, no leaving do for me. I'm a bit like you bobster, don't like the attention and have only been at the company about 18 months (and probably won't be going back there) and never really became particularly close to my colleagues.

Thanks mrs phez, I will note that monitor down- maybe the monitors are cheaper from amazon then mothercare :shrug:

Pleased to hear there was no glucose in your urine bobster.

What else have you left to buy? Did your buggy come yet?

The consultant is not very nice, she's very grumpy and distant and not pleasant at all, even my DH who is very tolerant of people thought she was not bothered. At one of my later midwife appointments I was asked what I thought of her (they saw from my notes I had seen her) and I was honest and lets just say they didn't disagree. Thankfully she just oversees everything and doesn't get too involved in actual day to day care.


----------



## MrsPhez

Yes Jane, avoid Mothercare unless there is a sale on. They charge way too much! Look in the shop, then buy online from the cheapest...


----------



## bobster

Still an eggplant- boo! 

Its a shame your consultant is miserable. Good though that you don't have to see her often. I wonder why some people get into healthcare. 

Do you need to go back to your job for a period of time to get your maternity pay? Will you look for a new job or same job different place? It must be hard not getting on particularly well with your colleagues. I have been at my workplace for 3 years and luckily most people are lovely but there are the odd few battle-axes. 

Looked up the reviews of the bt 150 monitor and i'm going to go for it. It sounds brill but they don't seem to stock it anywhere anymore (tried boots, argos, amazon) so will have to buy second hand from ebay. 

What blankets are you going to wrap baby in at hospital? I went to m&s and saw 2 lovely soft ones but they only did pink or blue. They had a cream knitted blanket but I thought it felt a bit too rough for newborn skin. Oh, Jane the good thing about that monitor is that it has a thermometer on it too so its 2 in 1.


----------



## mackjess

I'd advise getting a small thing of bottles and a sample of formula from the hospital even if you are breastfeeding. my first night home with Finn was terrible, my boobs were so engorged and hard, combined with my nipples to soft and flat, I had a screaming baby, we both were crying, and he didn't feed until the next morning when we got to his pediatricians office. they have a lactation specialist and she set me up with a shield to use for a few weeks to help, and it did, but I wish I'd had formula to give him that first night, even if it had just been an ounce.

I also wish I'd trusted my instincts a little better. the doctors, nurses, lactation specialists, everyone says not to use bottles or pacifiers because it causes nipple confusion if you do it to soon. I had a good hungry baby that will eat his hands, your shoulder, his bib, the stethoscope at the doctor, anything that gets close to his face. lol, it's adorable. we gave him a bottle with pumped milk at the end of 2 weeks against advice, and he's totally fine. I wish I'd done that the first week so I could get a bit of sleep.

I guess my point is, don't stress as much about breastfeeding as I did, if you have to do formula and pump cause you're having trouble it doesn't matter, you can try breastfeeding again the next day. I still feel bad that Finn had such a hungry first night. and trying to get a hungry angry 3 day old to latch, holy moly.. and trust your instincts. I wanted to just give him one bottle a day to give my boobs and baby a break, but listened to other people, and those were the two hardest weeks yet.


----------



## MrsPhez

It really is stressful those first few days of trying to BF isn't it? And that unfortunately stops the 'let-down' response working so the milk doesn't flow. Such a mean vicious cycle. Plus your BBS are so full it doesn't come out as easily!!! Gah. Broke my heart when I learned Dexter was losing weight fast and had to be hospitalised. I will try my hardest to be more relaxed this time but he had a tongue tie which didn't help...


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks for the good advice mackjess, oh goodness, now which bottles to get? Mrs phez and mackjess, Is there anything else you felt you couldn't have done without in the very early days? 

Yep still an eggplant this week- rubbish!

Bobster, i'm only a contractor at my work so although I'm a permanent employee of my agency, my actual placement at my day to day work place will end when i leave so it's up to my agency to find me a new placement or I find a permanent job myself (should we decide that's what we want to do). I'll just be on SMP, no enhanced payments that mean I have to return at the end of mat leave. I've read that policy so many times to check! I know people that have had to pay back a lot of money because they didn't return. 

Is the NHS mat leave policy quite generous? Mine is fairly bog standard from what I see online which is better than nothing. Think it's a bit mean to still have to pay tax and NI when you are only getting £136 a week!

Good news about the monitor with the thermometer on it. Not sure about babies blankets yet, haven't looked to see what the options are- if you are quick you could learn to crochet one :winkwink:


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster, have you put lansinoh nipple cream on your list? A friend of mine who sailed through BF recommended it. There are also these things by the same company you heat in the microwave or freezer to soothe the boobs but my mum said using a hot towel on your boobs helps just as well with the pain.

I'm starting my list tonight- scary.

I looked at the BT 150, looks like its been superseded by newer BT models- amazon had a good range, above and below the 150 model. I've not used eBay before but imagine there will be plenty on there.


----------



## mackjess

a breastpump, and a good one it kept my milk supply going that first week. if you buy one of take it to the hospital to make sure it works well, and if it doesn't don't go home without renting one from the hospital. it's expensive, but it was so worth it that first month. it had a let down cycle, and it was powerful enough that using it for a few minutes after every feeding corrected my flat nipple problem so I could quit using the shield.


----------



## MrsPhez

I agree re breast pump. Medela pumps are pricy but worth the money. Milk storage bags. We used Tommy Tippee bottles and work top steriliser (quite big so need some space). Small bags for nappy disposal (16p or something in Tesco). Umm, will keep thinking...ooh a bottle brush for baby bottles, in big supermarkets/chemists...


----------



## bobster

Would you get an electric or manual pump? So much to think about. So glad to talk to people who have already done it thanks for advice!


----------



## mackjess

a double electric!

one thing I never thought to get, baby nail files. their nails are so sharp, and I wasn't able to clip them until this week. even mitted and swaddled Finn got a few good scratches before we made it to a baby store to get files. they're so sharp I filed them every day when he was feeding.


----------



## MrsPhez

Wow baby nail files! Never heard of those! My hubby just used to bite them off, they were so paper thin!
Yep electric and if you can get a double one like Mackjess said, brilliant. I had 2 individual ones to save time as I was pumping every 3-4 hours. Needed to reduce the time extracting the moo juice, I really felt like a cow. So unglamorous but you do anything for your precious little babies!
I'm getting really broody now, the memories are coming back. So happy and lucky to have the chance to do it all again.
Two other things I thought of - something to swaddle your baby in to sleep. Blanket might be a bit warm, we used really large muslin with baby in a sleepsuit. They feel safe when they're all wrapped up tightly (womb like).
And either a night lamp or what we got was a special device that goes in to your normal light fitting on ceiling (need a bulb as well)
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00166B0SS/ref=nosim
Unfortunately not available at the moment from Amazon but a genius idea, we loved it.


----------



## mlm115

Wow. I feel like I know nothing about baby stuff after reading your posts! DH and I are going to try to take advantage of some sales this weekend and hopefully order our nursery furniture, yay!


----------



## GI_Jane

I said to my DH that shopping + babies= happy women. I kinda get excited knowing I'm going to look at baby stuff (just I'm too chicken too actually buy anything!)

Enjoy the shopping Mlm, and congrats on your sweet potato, your pregnancy is flying by!


----------



## mlm115

Well, we just emptied out a good chunk of our bank account today. Bought a convertible crib, dresser, night stand, and glider with ottoman. Plus we got a free pair of the cutest little shoes - her first pair, haha


----------



## MrsPhez

Yey for the glider chair. A lovely feeding/cuddling experience to be had for you and littlun!


----------



## bobster

Hi everyone. 

Thanks for tips. In getting nervous as my due date creeps forward that I'm going to forget something important so welcome any more things you can think of. Will be going to get a small steriliser, an electric breast pump, a few bottles and baby nail files next weekend. Dan is going to put up the furniture next weekend too. 

Jane when are you going to take the plunge and buy stuff? You don't want to leave it too late as you may start to feel pretty tired soon as your bump grows. 

Mlm its so exciting baby shopping isn't it. I wish I could fit a glider chair in our nursery but no space. They look really soothing.


----------



## mlm115

I can't remember, do you already have your nursery furniture jane? I only ask because ours will take up to 12 weeks to arrive. 

What are all of your thoughts in crib bumpers? To use or not to use?


----------



## bobster

Hmm I bought one before I read that you shouldn't use them. I think I'm still probably going to use it as I can't see why it would do any harm and if the baby shuffles up the cot I don't want him to bang his little head. 

What do you think you'll do mlm?


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey for your purchases Mlm, oh wow, 12 weeks to deliver, just as well you ordered it now!

I know, we really need to take the plunge and get stuff! Our cot and moses basket will be second hand from my cousin and hoping to go and pick those up in 2 weeks time, will need to order a new mattress for them but not sure of the sizes yet. I'm off work for a week soon and the plan is to clear out what is the office and empty it ready for DH to paint. Once this is done the shopping spree will begin- we've no where to store stuff currently.

I'm probably not going to use the cot bumpers mlm, as beautiful as they look, I just don't want to take any chances with the whole air ventilation thing. Although probably it will make hardly any difference if you do use them.

Bobster, can you post a picture once your nursery is done? Did your buggy arrive? Your baby will be here so soon, I'm excited for you. How many days left at work? Is your bump huge? What are your main symptoms now? Did you decide on names finally?


----------



## mlm115

On yeah, any names yet Bobster??


----------



## bobster

Oooh yes it is so soon! Not even started the nursery yet but will be sure to post pics when its done. I fear we may be doing it until I'm ready to pop at this rate. 

I just tried to bid on a breast pump on ebay and the stupid thing didn't register my bid grrrr. Lost such a bargain. I am going to try and get the medula swing breast pump. Its £130 new but on ebay you can snap them up for under £30. Looked at reviews and looks good. 

Names wise we're still referring to bump as Jack but need to give it more thought to be sure. I have always liked the name Jack though as its straight forward, there's no shortening it and I like that its short and quite masculine. As for girls we don't have any names and haven't discussed them. We thought about Lily Sue a while ago but so sure that its a boy haven't given it anymore thought. 

Anymore name idea's for you guys?


----------



## bobster

Buggy has arrived but is at the inlaws until we have space. We too have very little room to store things. The spare room is currently a dumping ground of baby things. Looks such a mess. 

Where will you move the office to Jane? Do you think you'll upsize soon if you're planning a second quite quickly?


----------



## mlm115

I've always liked the name Jack. Very masculine and strong. I almost forgot you don't know the gender, I'm convinced yours is a boy too!


----------



## bobster

Anymore name idea's for your lo mlm?


----------



## mlm115

Norah is my favorite still. DH prefers it spelled Nora though. I really don't have any other names I'm in love with.


----------



## mackjess

love the name Jack, and any boys I've met with the name are usually adorable little sparks!

so exciting you all are getting your things. I had so much fun baby shopping. mm, I wish I'd purchased a glider when dh was in the spending mood. we have a comfy recliner in there, but I can never get in good position, so I keep bringing him back to bed to nurse in our room and then feel bad if I wake dh. I think I'm going to start shopping for a deal on one on Craigslist or something as I can always wash the cushions or put new fabric on it.


----------



## bobster

Norah/Nora is a beautiful name. 

Is craigslist like ebay?

Since I've been looking at baby things I am much more convinced that second hand is the way forward as it all adds up to such an expense if you buy everything new.


----------



## bobster

What going home from hospital outfit will you be putting baby in? I am trying to write a list for my hospital bag. I was just going to keep baby in sleep suits while its new born. Is this appropriate or not? I think I have some little leggings so could use those and a vest with top. Haven't really bought many outfits for baby as I thought he'd be living in sleep suits for a while but now I'm not so sure..


----------



## mackjess

my sister bought me his outfit. it was a white cotton sleeper, but not ones with footies. it had blue trim and matching hat and blue booties. 

since its summer Finn is mostly in onesies and socks. I think the more comfortable the better .


----------



## GI_Jane

Congrats on 34 weeks bobster.
Did you go around to your in laws to play with the buggy?

It's my 28 week midwife appointment today and my whooping cough vaccination- absolutely hate needles! :nope:

How is everyone doing?


----------



## bobster

Good luck Jane you'll be fine! Not been round to play with the pram yet no. May go this weekend. Hipe today goes ok :)


----------



## mlm115

Looks like you're stuck in the boring eggplant stage Jane. Congrats on another week though! Good luck with your appointment. Look the other way and think happy thoughts when getting your shot : )

I have an appointment today too. Nothing too exciting I don't think. Then have to schedule my 20 week ultrasound soon. Yikes, time is absolutely flying by. Can't believe I'm almost halfway there. My good intentioned mom friends are giving me a ton of suggestions of things to buy and I will admit it is very overwhelming. Today is my day off work, so I think I will treat myself to a lazy day of laying on the couch and watching trashy television until my appointment this afternoon!


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks ladies, appointment went well. He's measuring about 30 weeks but they said 2 weeks either side is absolutely normal. Arm feels dead now.

How was your appointment mlm?


----------



## bobster

Glad it went well. My jab really hurt too. It felt bruised for days. 

I was measuring 2 weeks ahead at one point but then the next time I was measuring dead on my weeks so I think its not that accurate. It was two different midwives. Wouldn't worry about it Jane.

MLM this last half flies by! I am enjoying every moment but its so scary to think I'm going to be a mum in 6 weeks. I still can't quite believe it! Its been such a long journey and it still doesn't feel like I'm really pregnant. Does that sound weird? Can't imagine bringing a baby home even though its so close now.


----------



## mlm115

I think that makes sense Bobster. Even though I'm not as far as you, sometimes I feel like I'm just going through the motions and someone's going to tell me it's a joke and I'm not really pregnant! 6 more weeks for you, wow. Really do wish we all lived by each other and could do baby play dates soon!

My appointment was fine. I've gained about 10 pounds total (eek!). Also bought some maternity pants today for work which I'm very excited about, so comfy!


----------



## GI_Jane

Are you getting any Brixton hicks bobster? Is it tiring carrying a big bump around? Any bargains from eBay?

Not worried about measuring slightly ahead but there was something about hearing her say 30 weeks which made me go, holy crap, we have nothing bought for this baby. Let the shopping begin!


----------



## mlm115

Phez, how are you feeling now that you're in your second tri?


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> Phez, how are you feeling now that you're in your second tri?

OK thanks, still tired and my legs ache a lot if I'm on them for long (or not long really!) but generally fine. Just cruising! Next mw app in 10 days and 20 wk scan on 16 Oct. Things to focus on. Keeping busy with Dexter helps.


----------



## mlm115

MrsPhez said:


> mlm115 said:
> 
> 
> Phez, how are you feeling now that you're in your second tri?
> 
> OK thanks, still tired and my legs ache a lot if I'm on them for long (or not long really!) but generally fine. Just cruising! Next mw app in 10 days and 20 wk scan on 16 Oct. Things to focus on. Keeping busy with Dexter helps.Click to expand...

Sounds like you're doing great, woo! Will you find out baby's gender at your 20 week scan?


----------



## MrsPhez

Absolutely mlm. In laws disappointed but thats their choice. They dont have to know! Got some lower back ache tonight. On feet all day, may be the reason.


----------



## bobster

Jane it is scary once you near/hit 30 weeks. Have you started writing a list of things to buy? Maybe start small and work yourself up to the big stuff. You still have plenty of time don't worry. Have you decided on the pram yet or narrowed it down? 

We put up the cot and dresser tonight. Can finally start doing the nursery now we can put some stuff away. Will post a pic when we've done a bit more. Just got to buy a baby monitor and a bath thermometer now and we're just about done. 

Im feeling achy and tired too. Brain has also turned to mush recently. Has this happended to anyone else? I can usually be a little bit dippy at times but no where near as bad as recently. Just can't think straight. 

Phez your 20 week scan is on my due date!


----------



## mlm115

I'm starting to get annoyed at DH- seems he never wants to talk anything baby. I feel like I'm bringing it up too much and annoying him. How can I make him more excited about this? Or do you think I just need to get over it?


----------



## bobster

Mlm men are funny buggers. My Oh said he thinks I'm thinking/talking about baby too much too. They are different to us. Difficult to understand how they don't think about it so much. Sorry cant help but just lettingyou know you are not alone!


----------



## MrsPhez

I know the feeling, my hubby wouldn't acknowledge the preg till the 12 wk scan. Wasn't nice. Seriously, they just don't understand and that's fair enough really. Can you talk to your Mum/his Mum or best friend instead, or other friends who are Mums?


----------



## mlm115

Thanks ladies. I think men just react totally different than we do to all of this. DH did feel her kicking for the first time last night, which was very cool. He was pretty cute about it actually, saying "that's my baby!" That definitely put a smile on my face.


----------



## bobster

Aww I think they need the physical things there to get excited. For us we can feel baby moving and our bodies are changing constantly but they don't have any of that. Your girl must be so strong to be feeling kicks from the outside already. Very exciting!

I have this awful pressure all day. Have had mild acheyness since I woke up and walking into town to meet a friend was almost painful. So uncomfortable. Think the bump is just too heavy for me now. Don't know how i'm going to cope carrying it around for another 5 weeks.

I'll post a picture of the cot and dresser today- we're going to put the wall stickers up soon and need to buy a rug and some storage boxes for shelving unit. So exciting!

Jane how's it going with you? Have you bought anything yet apart from those booties?


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,
Sorry I've been quiet, DH and I went away for a few nights to Cornwall & Bath- was lovely.

Pleased to see everyone is doing well and your felt your first movements mlm.

Totally agree about the comments about OH's being less forthcoming with talking about baby things. He does surprise me with the odd baby comments out of the blue that lets me know that he is excited too.

We saw the consultant this afternoon and had a scan, everything is good.
I just ordered a few bits from amazon tonight and this weekend we are off to set up a baby gift list at either John Lewis or Kiddicare as our families want to buy us stuff. Still undecided about the buggy- hoping a demonstration of some more at JL this weekend will narrow it down.

My brother will hopefully be lending us a bath, moses basket with stand, bouncer and baby gym and the cot is coming from my cousin so all in all think we are starting to get things a little more organized.

Bobster, did you finish work this week? so exciting that the birth is around the corner for you! What will you wear to labour in? is your hospital bag all packed?


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey, I'm a squash!


----------



## bobster

Bath's beautiful. I have an aunty that lives there. Glad you had a nice break. Yay on the squash too! Oh Amazon is great for buying baby things. I got my car seat off there for nearly half the price it is in the shops brand new. You have loads of time to pick out your pram so don't worry. Don't rush into it is what I will say as its such an expensive buy. Ours is at his mum's but still not been yet to look at it. Will maybe go this weekend. 

I've extended my maternity leave so will be finishing on the 27th now (37+2). Hope I can last that long! Plan to go to Asda and pick up a couple of nighties for labour- one to chuck away and one to wear afterwards. Have the bags packed for me and bump- OH can do his own. 

Are your antenatal classes starting next week Jane?

I poas today just because I had one in the bathroom- still blazing positive of course. Thought the hook effect would make it go negative after a while. I had to hide it in the bin from OH so he didn't think I was completely bonkers. That is pure poas addiction!!!


----------



## bobster

Will post the pics of nursery so far tomorrow eve now as they're on my phone and too tired to mess about transferring them onto here now. Feeling drained of energy today and baby keeps booting me in the ribs so can't get comfy. Ah the joys :)


----------



## GI_Jane

Haha bobster, can't believe you POAS when your 35 weeks! Like you need any more convincing that your pregnant! That's curiosity for you :winkwink:

Oh wow, 2 more weeks for you at Work- take it easy bob. I'm ready to finish now, but think that's partly cos I've had a week off and can't be arsed to go back.

Yep, antenatal classes start Tuesday night. Even after chasing up for the NHS ones I never heard anything (due to overwhelming demand in my area) so good job I had booked these NCT private ones. The course is 10 weeks long but has some early days material in there too.

We are about to head off to look at buggies (oh and a new bike for DH :coffee:)

Looking forward to seeing your nursery pic. Don't forget to pack some slippers in your bag!


----------



## MrsPhez

Good luck buggy hunting Jane! 
Haha Bobster, you crazy lady! Will you a POAS when baby is born?!!!!
Both coming to final stages of your pregnancies, wowee. You'll be Mummies soon. 
Just potty training Dexter at the moment which is going pretty well. And the other day he said "I love you Mummy" when we were in the car, completely out of the blue. That melted my heart. So many fun times for you! And tough ones too, I won't pretend. 
Bump is huge already, think I am eating too much hehe!


----------



## bobster

Ooh will you buy a pram today Jane or just choose it? Hate going back to work after a hol. Bot ling now though till you can start your mat leave. 

Phez bumps are meant to be bigger second time around. Is it time for some bump progression shots ladies? Dexter sounds so cute.


----------



## GI_Jane

We ordered an icandy cherry pushchair and carry cot. Scary Banana! Unlike others I had tried I felt 100% happy with what it can do and it's limitations. Feels like a big step forward. 

Mrs phez, did you initially feel more nervous driving with a child in the car?


----------



## MrsPhez

I can't say I did actually Jane. I've never been a nervous driver or been in an accident (even though I realise it's often other drivers who are the danger). You'll be fine!
Bobster, yes Dexter is a poppet. Behaves nicely and shares his things with other kids, sleeps well, knows his alphabet and can count to 20 and he's bloody beautiful. And I'm not exaggerating, he truly is very special. What will the next one be like I wonder? Scary! We've had an easy ride so far....
Ooh I had a sip of DH's beer last night and felt a little thud! Thinking the time is right to focus on belly flutters. Can't believe I'm almost 16 weeks, crazy! Think I was nearer 20 weeks feeling Dexter's kicks.
Yes this bump is bigger but you can see it's not just baby bump! (I tried my fab new maternity swimsuit on tonight). Time to rein in the eating a little.


----------



## bobster

Lovely Jane what colour did you get?

I couldnt get into AN classes either. Stupid nhs. Going to a breast feeding workshop though next saturday. Thought that would be more useful. 

Was up in the middle of the night last night with back ache, nausea, loose stools and period type cramps. Was scary. OH was asleep and working today so didn't want to wake him. I was on and off the toilet as felt an immense pressure on bladder/bowels. Had to take 2 paracetamol. It seems to have eased this morning though thank god. If it happens again I might ring the triage unit. Soooo ready to have this baby out now. Uncomfortable :(


----------



## bobster

Phez thats exciting that you felt your first thud! and so early! I think when you know what you're looking out for its probably easier to feel it. 

Dexter will soon have a little brother or sister! If you're carrying differently this time perhaps its a girlie. I am carrying straight out in front and everyone says you can't tell from the back which means a boy apparently- girls you put more weight on at the sides too. Oooh love guessing its so exciting.


----------



## bobster

Just checked out your pram - looks swish. I particularly like the toffee fudge one. When will it arrive? Whats your next purchase going to be?


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Lovely Jane what colour did you get?
> 
> I couldnt get into AN classes either. Stupid nhs. Going to a breast feeding workshop though next saturday. Thought that would be more useful.
> 
> Was up in the middle of the night last night with back ache, nausea, loose stools and period type cramps. Was scary. OH was asleep and working today so didn't want to wake him. I was on and off the toilet as felt an immense pressure on bladder/bowels. Had to take 2 paracetamol. It seems to have eased this morning though thank god. If it happens again I might ring the triage unit. Soooo ready to have this baby out now. Uncomfortable :(

Blimey Bobster, sounds like early labour but I'm guessing you haven't lost your plug yet or had a show, more tell tale signs. Had very very loose stools when my contractions started, you probably have read about this..
Just saw a friend that was convinced labour was starting, it was the baby turning to head down position but she was writhing around on the floor it was so painful. Maybe that's what happened to you last night? Perhaps a call to mw would put your mind at rest. Scary but exciting!


----------



## bobster

Thanks Phez. Havent had a show or lost plug yet no. Keeping an eye out though. Did you also feel sick when your labour started? I felt like I needed to be sick. Baby's already head down according to midwife so I wonder if its engaging now. She said it was free last time. I see her on Wednesday so I guess we'll see. 

Oh I'm scared of having the baby too early in case its not as healthy but at the same time want this pressure feeling to go!


----------



## MrsPhez

:hugs:Don't worry Bobster. Sorry if I scared you. Probably is baby's head moving further down the pelvis, hence period like pain and pressure you mentioned. Don't have experience of nausea during labour so can't comment on that. All will be fine


----------



## GI_Jane

oh blimey bobster, I can imagine how scary that was. I would ring the MW just to check in if you don't want to wait until your appointment on Wednesday. It could still be a couple of weeks off yet so try not to worry (if you can). How are you feeling today- does the pressure continue?

My sister was born at 36 weeks and she is a 5ft 10 pain in the arse, but perfectly healthy.

We wanted the toffee fudge colour but icandy have had supply issues with that colour for many months so we were advised to choose another. I wanted black but DH said it was too depressing so settled on the deep purple colour (mulberry) which is not my fav but will be fine. We just ordered some Ikea storage solutions for the nursery in white and lime green- DH certainly likes his colours! will probably just do the walls white to keep it from being too overbearing in there.


----------



## bobster

Thought I was better today but as I've been pottering about the pressure has come back. It feels just like period pains in my lower stomach and back. Its awful. Wondering if it is the babys head getting further down. Don't think I can bear this is it carries on for another 5 weeks. Let alone working with it eek. Wish i'd not extended my mat leave now. I rang triage and they said the increase fluids and call back if stomach starts to tighten. She said I might have a bug if I've had diarrhea. It feels worse than a stomach bug though.

I also liked the mulberry one. Its a big brighter than the toffee fudge. I think it would be between those for me too. Its very exciting. I'm just sorting through some stuff in the half done nursery and thinking perhaps I've gone a bit colour mad too. Still have the bunting to put up and some home made pictures to do but we're getting there.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1185.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 5









IMAG1158.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 3









IMAG1180.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 5









35+3 (7).jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bobster

Baby bag packed and ready to go! 

I'm wondering if this pain is another UTI as keep needing a wee but only a tiny amount comes out and generally feels a bit irritated. Hmmm.. Think I'm going to try some antibiotics and see if that helps. 

How's Mack and mlm??
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1183.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## GI_Jane

Looks lovely bobster, really like the cot sheets you chose from mamas and papas. Where did you get the wall stickers from?

Pleased you rung triage- doesn't sound like they are immediately concerned so hope that's put your mind at ease a bit.

I know with my work, if you ring in sick with a pregnancy related issue close to when you would be going on mat leave anyway, they will automatically start your mat leave- so perhaps this may be the same for your work- see how you feel as the weekend goes on and put your feet up for a bit :hugs:


----------



## mlm115

Sorry you aren't feeling well Bobster. I'm sure it is worrying considering how many weeks along you are. I love love love your pictures! I wanted to get polka dots too for my wall- are those decals? Do you know how many inches they are? The website I saw them on has a bunch of different sizes but I want them the same size you have. 

Yay, 20 weeks for me today! Halfway there!


----------



## bobster

Thanks guys. We still have a lot to do though. Got to make it a bit more homely as its a bit bare at the moment. Wanted a cream thick pile pug to make it warmer. Need to put bunting up too and make some wall pictures. Going to have a go at making a crayola picture and some fabric ones. 

This website is really good- we ordered the bunting from here too and its really good quality.

https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/oakdenedesigns/product/multicoloured-polka-dot-wall-sticker-set

Yay on 20 weeks mlm!!! This next 20 weeks will fly by i'm sure.
 



Attached Files:







crayola.jpg
File size: 68.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mlm115

Thanks for the link, very helpful!


----------



## GI_Jane

Congratulations on 20 weeks Mlm :flower:


----------



## bobster

Yes congrats on your cantaloupe! One day I will get round to buying one of those and i'll think of this thread when I do!


----------



## mlm115

Haha. I am going grocery shopping today and may have to buy myself a canteloupe! Do any of you have particular food cravings? I've never been much of a sweets person but lately I can't get enough of cakes, cookies, doughnuts...basically anything sweet.


----------



## MrsPhez

I'll eat pretty much anything and everything! Love a bit of cantaloupe, my favourite melon! Congrats on hitting 20 weeks!


----------



## mlm115

Congrats on your avocado Phez!


----------



## bobster

The only thing I've craved is fruit. Gone from strawberries to peaches to apples. Can't get enough. Also ice cubes and icy fruit juice. 

Maybe your little girl is wanting sweets mlm.


----------



## GI_Jane

I too love anything sweet but then I always have! Find myself craving marzipan and red grapes.

Bobster, thanks for that link for the room stickers, DH and I have chosen a family of 3 elephants for the wall- just waiting for the cot to come before I order so I make sure I choose a sticker size in proportion to the cot.

How are you feeling now, do you think it was a UTI?

Congrats on 16 weeks Mrs Phez :flower:

Got to pick up some cot blankets today i've got from that website 'freecyle'- great website but baby stuff gets snapped up so quickly. Anti natal classes start tomorrow night :happydance:


----------



## bobster

I saw the family of elephants and loved them! 

Let us know how your AN class goes tomorrow. 

Will check out freecycle later tonight after work :)

Feeling much better today - spent all day yesterday slumming it with OH watching movies and eating junk. I hardly did any walking which is what seems to trigger the pains. At work at 12 so we'll see if it happens again. I've naughtily started some antibiotics for possible uti so will continue with them as see if that helps too. I know I shouldn't self treat but just had to do something as the pain was unbearable.


----------



## MrsPhez

Had a crazy day, 2 hours at playgroup, swimming lesson and mw appointment where Dexter and I heard the heartbeat! All well with routine bloods etc. So for fun...gender predictions? <140 boy, >140 girl. Can remember your baby's heart rates and did it accurately predict girl or boy? Nonsense really I know, but passes the next 4 weeks till we can find out for certain.


----------



## bobster

Oh what a busy day! What your your bubs heart rate Phez? Mines been around 140-50 each time.

I think the old wives tale says higher for a girl and lower for a boy. Think it really differs though depending on how active they are. I think you're having a girl for some reason... can you see any nubs on any of your 12 week scan pics?


----------



## mlm115

My baby's heartrate has always been on the high side. Has settled down around 163. 

I have my last ultrasound tomorrow. A little nervous and excited. Hope everything is good!


----------



## GI_Jane

I was never told what the heart rate was and my notes just say 'fetal heart rate heard' so I couldn't use it as a factor in my gender guess. I think gut feeling goes a long way- what do you think? 4 weeks until you find out :flower:

Good luck tomorrow Mlm.


----------



## GI_Jane

Anti natal class starts tonight- kinda excited!


----------



## mlm115

Thanks Jane. Have fun at your class! Hope you learn lots!


----------



## mlm115

Oh yeah, forgot to say I had a dream that at my ultrasound they discovered that my baby girl was actually a boy- a little nervous that will happen since I've been thinking its a girl for over 3 weeks now!


----------



## bobster

Enjoy Jane. Hope you learn lots and meet some nice people.

Mlm don't worry its sooo unlikely for that to happen. You've had loads of scans so I'm sure a penis would have been picked up by now :)


----------



## mlm115

Haha- funny when you put it that way!


----------



## bobster

Hehe you're bound to worry as there's lots of horror stories around but its very unusual for them to get it wrong. Are you going to buy a lot of girlie coloured stuff or are you going to keep it more neutral for future babies?

Jane how'd the antenatal class go?

Been thinking about contraception and not sure what to do about it. Not sure about whether to go on the pill again or just use condoms. I hate having artificial hormones in my body but also hate using condoms - such a passion killer. Hmmm.. have you ladies thought about this yet?


----------



## mackjess

I'm going on the mini pill since I'm breastfeeding. hoping it won't bother me too much.


----------



## mlm115

I'm personally going to just use condoms. No more pills for me. May be annoying at times, but I'm leaning towards a more natural approach. Personal preference I guess.


----------



## MrsPhez

Almost all women are know have a coil fitted. Another uses withdrawal method, scary! I am too old to go back on the pill I think, will have to think about this one too.


----------



## MrsPhez

Durrr can't believe I didnt post the heart rate. It was 152 and she heard him/her moving around. I am going to guess boy (perhaps cos I want another boy!) Dexter keeps switching allegiances and my DH won't comment, no surprise there but think he wants a girl.


----------



## MrsPhez

I dreamt I was having twins which they hadnt picked up on US. That was very scary!


----------



## bobster

Thanks guys. Is mini pill safer in pregnancy? Mack lovely to hear from you. How are you and little Finn getting on? 

I tried mini pill once and it made my moods really low. Think we'll probs just stick with condoms again too. 

Jane checked out freecycle as you recommended and I'm picking up a steriliser on Friday! Brill! How was the class?


----------



## GI_Jane

I would like a non hormone option too but my periods were so irregular before and the pill does help with this. Saying that, maybe after pregnancy they will be a little more regulated and less painful (I can hope!). Condoms are a faff but think that's what we'll use initially.

Antinatal class was great, there were 8 couples in total and because there's another 9 weeks to go, it was quite introductory, finding out about the other couples and we were split in to men and women and compiled a list that each group wanted to know about pregnancy, birth and post natal- from this list the lady will devise the schedule. There's already a breast feeding session at the end and a women's only session in a couple weeks to talk about the stuff the men don't want to hear! 

Bobster, did you say you have a breast feeding class this weekend?
I'm trying to find a baby/kid first aid course.

Let us know how it goes today Mlm, hope your girlie is still a girlie:winkwink:


----------



## bobster

Phez boys are brilliant and so much fun. Either way will be great I'm sure as if its a boy dexter will have a boy to play with and if its a girl you get one of each and its nice to have an older brother for your daughter. 

I just worry about being outnumbered if we have all boys when footballs on. And think of all the dirty socks everywhere! Lol. I always imagined myself with a boy first and then a girl but we'll see...


----------



## GI_Jane

Great news about the steriliser bobster! I got some cot blankets.


----------



## bobster

Oh your classes sounds like they're going to be really interactive which is good! I'm sure you'll get to know people quite well after 10 sessions! That's really good. 

I like that there's a woman only bit too. 

Yes I have a breast feeding workshop this Saturday. I will just be going on my own though as its one ran by a charity so numbers are tight. Looking forward to it.

Good idea about finding a first aid course for children. I would like to learn the basics of cpr on children as we didn't learn anything like that during my nursing course. Scary thought but I might try to find some info online about that.


----------



## bobster

I'm just watching the latest midwives program on bbc. O. M. G. !


----------



## bobster

I think I saw the woman in the birthing pool have a poo, so that got me thinking about pooing in the pool during labour and I found this old thread - 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...8-question-birthing-pools-sorry-have-ask.html

If you like toilet humour have a read as some of the replies made me giggle!


----------



## GI_Jane

Lol fish the poo out with a net...

Is that midwife programme from this week on BBC I player? If it was on last night I missed it.

Last one I saw last week had a Russian couple that were very in to no intervention (the husband made me cringe big time).

Are you gonna try the birthing pool bobster?

Congrats on 36 weeks :flower:


----------



## bobster

I might try it if its free. Not sure how many pools there are at York hospital. It does seem a bit grim but I can imagine it would take some of the pressure off a bit and help calm you down. 

Yes its on bbc iplayer. I just watched it on there. I saw the one last week and I too was cringing at that weird man! He seemed a bit controlling and it made me uncomfortable. You could see the midwife felt uneasy about him answering for her all the time too.. he didn't even translate to her a lot of the time he just answered for her. Poor woman. 

Have you thought about the pool too?


----------



## bobster

4 weeks to go! So over this heartburn already- it keeps waking me up. Wondering if this is it now for the remaining 4 weeks- problems galore as its been so smooth so far.

Jane what date do you start maternity leave?


----------



## GI_Jane

And gaviscon tastes nasty doesn't it but it does relieve it straight away. They say heartburn = baby born with hair.

Yes, would like to try the birthing pool and they do have 2 at the hospital but because I'm under the care of the consultant it's unlikely I'll get to birth in there as likely I'll need to have monitors on. Hoping when labour starts to stay at home for long ad possible and sit in our own birth tub until its time to go in.

I finish work 8th november but will technically be using up annual leave until Mat leave properly starts on the 18th (10 days before due date). I've had the last couple of days off work just to use up annual leave. Are you off today too?


----------



## bobster

No I only do short days now so start at 12 today until 8. 

Are you going to hire a birth pool to sit in at home or just sit in the bath? I heard about hiring them but it sounds quite a chore pumping them up and then hosing the water out afterwards. And messy! Like you i'll probably stay at home as long as possible but then I may panic and go in earlier than needed too as don't know what to expect. 

Enjoy your days off! Do you have any plans for them?


----------



## GI_Jane

I will just sit in the bath I think.
Watched the midwife programme from last night- she did do a poo in the pool :blush: thought the lady with the fake tan did really well in her labour- 7 cm gone and looked pretty relaxed and calm.

I've just been dismantling our office room which will become the nursery. Just used ebay for the first time to bid on a changing table :thumbup:

How did it go today mlm?


----------



## mlm115

My ultrasound was good. Got a good long look at everything and she looks just fine. And she is still a she : )

My one slight concern was my cervix length. She said it was "about 4"cm. I know that's long enough, but it was 5.3 cm 4 weeks ago. Seems like a big difference to me. The ultrasound tech said as long as its above 3 they don't worry, but I'm just concerned about the amount it shortened. I'll have to ask the doc I guess.


----------



## GI_Jane

Pleased your scan went well Mlm and your dream didn't come true about boy bits sneaking in :thumbup:

When will you be seeing the doctor to ask about the shortened measurement? - I don't know much about measuring cervix length but perhaps it's not very precise and there is some element of human variation in taking the measurement as previously you were told an exact number but this time just got an 'about' number. 

Had a rough night, woke up in excruciating pain- think it was intense round ligament pain but it hurt so much I thought I was going to be sick. DH is away for work so I did panic a bit thinking I was going in to labour- once I calmed down and it finally lessened, I fell back to sleep but today I feel like I've run a marathon, my thighs are killing. On a positive note, I'm 30 weeks today and my pushchair is due to be delivered this afternoon :happydance:

How are you doing mrs phez?


----------



## mlm115

You know what, you're probably right Jane. Plus she did this cervix measurement abdominally which has got to be less accurate. Ok, done worrying now. 

Yikes, sorry you were in so much pain. Are you going to call the doctor or just leave it as you are feeling better now? I've had a bit of round ligament pain and it has been very painful but in short bursts. At 30 weeks I'd imagine baby is really stretching you out at this point. Congrats on being in the 30's!


----------



## bobster

Jane ouch! Sounds like baby is having a good growth spurt. Might be worth ringing your midwife if you're worried about it. Glad its stopped now though. When will hubby be back? I'm sure all these aches and pains are normal and next time we won't worry so much but its horrible not knowing whats normal and whats not. 

Mlm I agree with what Jane said- sounds like its not as reliable as they were a bit vague when they told you the measurement compared to before. They would have told you or rebooked a further scan if they were in any doubt though I'm sure. Glad you're feeling less worried.

At work today my colleages threw me a surprise baby hamper and buffet! I was embarrassed as I hate being in the spot light and receiving gifts but was ever so sweet. Feel very lucky and blessed to work with such a lovely group of people. Feel emotional about leaving in a way even though its only for 9 months!


----------



## bobster

Oooh forgot to mention- saw the midwife yesterday and she said I'm 3/5's engaged! So baby is right on track. Hope he hangs on until my due date though as still have things to do before his arrival! 

Jane have you got your pram yet?? Send us a pic if you do! 
I'm off to play with mine tonight as my other half's parents house. Yippee its such an exciting time for all of us!


----------



## GI_Jane

Ah that's lovely of your work colleagues bobster, what was in your hamper? and sounds like mini bobster is doing great! Are you bricking it a bit? I really like hearing your progress because being 6 weeks behind you I think holy shit, I've got this all to come.

Spoke to my mum and she said sounds like I had my first practice contraction last night! Scary banana. Won't ring the midwife as think it's all normal but just panicked me with DH being away. He's back tonight though.

No buggy yet :nope: John Lewis said between 2 and 9pm tonight. Enjoy playing with yours bobster- post a pic too.

Definitely exciting times for us all :happydance:


----------



## mlm115

Oh man, had a little mini scare yesterday. Got a message from my doctor to call them back, then took what seemed like forever for them to return my message. They've never called me before so I knew it had something to do with my ultrasound. Turns out they didn't get a good enough pic of her spine because she wouldn't cooperate with the us tech (which I remember her saying) so I have to get another in 4 weeks to try again. Phew!


----------



## GI_Jane

That's so worrying when doctors do that, I swear they don't think sometimes!


----------



## mackjess

Yay for another scan.

I typed a big reply a few days ago, but have bad reception at the lake!! I'll type again when i have more than one hand. i always read while finn is eating, love all the updates.

Finns photos from today. 2 months!

https://viewimages.jcpportraits.com/sharealbum/sharealbumlist?rndId=AwUFAwFDWw==&uId=BAECCQRFWw==


----------



## mlm115

I'm obsessed with Finns football hat- adorable!


----------



## mackjess

I think it was $8 on amazon. You can get one for your girl too! :)


----------



## mlm115

My daughter will totally wear that along with her orange and blue Chicago Bears onesie- no pink sports apparel in our house! : )


----------



## MrsPhez

Haha mlm,
I was just thinking last night, if we have a girl there will be no tutus, princess costumes or fairy wands! She will be Hit Girl from Kick-Ass thank you very much! Last night I dreamt we had a little girl funnily enough a nd we called her Molly! She was super cute. Don't think it was a premonition, just that that thought about tutus etc was lingering. 25 days till we find out, so excited!


----------



## mackjess

how exciting phez!


----------



## mlm115

That's actually a very cute little girls name- maybe that will really happen for you, who knows! It will be interesting to see if I'm going to be the only member of the girl team here or not!


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> That's actually a very cute little girls name- maybe that will really happen for you, who knows! It will be interesting to see if I'm going to be the only member of the girl team here or not!

I like Molly as a name, DH not too keen though


----------



## mlm115

I hate when DH vetoes a name I like. Thankfully he is really starting to like my name now and has even been referring to the baby as Norah. I think it's cute!


----------



## mlm115

Ooh, just noticed you are an onion Phez, congrats! Feeling many movements yet?


----------



## bobster

Hi everyone. Hope you are all doing ok. Congrats on onions and bananas.

I think the name Molly is really cute. And Norah is a beautiful name too. Both very classic. 

I forgot to take pics of the pram. Its nice though. Just hope its ok when we start using it. We put the isofix in the car which was a bit of faff but its got the car seat out of the way. We still need to put the bunting up which hopefully will be this week and need to do some wall art hopefully after next week. 

Getting nervous thinking the baby might come early as I want the 2 weeks of my maternity leave to do the arty bits for bub's room. My brother thinks he will be early but I'm hoping as its the first it will be on time. 

How's your pram Jane? Mack can't wait to hear your updates.

MLM its good you get another scan of Norah but its rubbish that they scared you like that.

Phez can't wait to hear what your having soon! Not long to go for your 20 week scan :)


----------



## bobster

Mack just checked out Finn's pics as wasn't able to on my phone. He's such a cutie!

He looks like he's thriving too. So gorgeous you must be one proud mum :) Its amazing how quickly they grow.


----------



## MrsPhez

Thanks gang! I am so excited to find out the gender, I don't know how people manage to keep it a surprise! As for ovements, not much to be honest but it will come soon enough. Sometimes I think I do, then I think it's my heart pulsing. Mw could tell baby was moving when she used the Doppler so just have to be patient. 17 weeks already, it's flying by. Got my energy back thankfully and sleeping through the night again which is fab. 
Getting all excited for you now Bobster! 
Lots of positive vibes on here, so lovely


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster, have you started doing the perineal massage to help prevent tearing? Not sure if it works or not but thought I would give it a go from a couple weeks time!


----------



## bobster

No, I just couldn't find the inclination to start massaging my hooha. I know its a good idea to though. 

I have a feeling I won't tear but who knows. I'm not saying I have a massive vagina though lol!

Do you think its too late for me? I could start I guess. Let me know if you find out how to do it... Oh dear its such a funny thought of what us ttc/pregnant ladies get up to behind closed doors lolol!!


----------



## GI_Jane

Lol, I was telling DH about it and he started joking about marinating it in olive oil and balsamic vinegar :haha:

Just collected a changing table which I won on ebay- bargain :winkwink: first time I've ever used eBay, quite impressed.


----------



## bobster

LOL- yes or greasing up a roast chicken...

Its all a bit strange but I guess if it stops the dreaded tear its worth cracking open the olive oil hehe!

I love bargains like that! You have to be careful on ebay though as some stuff can be a bit shoddy. Sounds like you're getting a good collection of baby gear together now.

I was just showing my friend the nursery. Still worry that somethings going to be wrong with bubs. What if it has a disability or we have a complicated birth and something happens to him. Argh you could drive yourself mad couldn't you!


----------



## GI_Jane

You're not alone in your worry about those things :hugs:. I haven't unpacked the buggy just incase it has to get returned. I just want him here safe, sound and healthy in my arms.


----------



## bobster

:hugs: Me too. I can't wait until he gets here so I know he's got through the pregnancy and birth. Then I guess a new set of worries will begin. I guess this is normal.

I too feel a bit wary about having got everything out and packed away in the nursery. I guess you just have to do it though don't you otherwise you'd be surrounded by boxes. I still can't imagine bringing a baby home even now. Its surreal having an empty nursery next door to my bedroom. I still don't even feel pregnant at times!

Argh can't wait for us all the reach our births and know that everything is ok.


----------



## GI_Jane

So i just heard that my close friend who was scheduled for her elective c section in 2 weeks time at 39 weeks gave birth 4 weeks early at 36 weeks on the day she finished work on Friday just gone!

I'm in shock, she had so much going on and was relying on those 2 weeks to get a lot done and it brings it home for me too- this baby could come in 5 weeks time and i have a buggy, changing table and a lot of promises from people as to what they will be giving/loaning me but actually I have nothing should this baby decide to pop out early- thinking I need to pull my finger out and at least get the car seat and some clothes!

Will you be using a Moses basket/crib in your bedroom bobster for the first few months?


----------



## bobster

Oh wow that's early! Hopefully your little man wont surprise you like that! It would be awful not to have any maternity leave to yourself. 

Yes haven't yet got one but plan to pick up a cheapie Moses basket from eBay or the like. 

Blimey hope ours stay in until our due dates!


----------



## bobster

Jane I found Tesco the best for basics like baby grows and sleep suits. They are softer than the other supermrkets. Also morrissons do some nice baby stuff for cheap. 

You can get most of your essentials like bath stuff, nappies, wipes, cotton wool and nappy cream in one go so dont panic. Maybe write a long list and set a day for you and hubby to go and get it all crossed off. Also look on amazon for car seat for cheaper. I got a cabriofix brand new for 68 pound and they are about 120 in shops. Don't panic you have plenty of time but you're right its probably a good time to start writing lists just in case!


----------



## bobster

Scared! 22 days seems like nothing!


----------



## mlm115

In the US most women don't get any maternity leave to themselves - I will probably be working right up until baby is here! 

Wow, you are close Bobster! Almost there!


----------



## bobster

Yea i remember mackjess saying! I think the systen in the usa stinks. Mums should be entitled to more maternity leave so they can have the option to leave earlier if they want. I think we're lucky in the UK to have such a good system.


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks bobster, you are right I can blitz most of it in one go. My major worry is my brothers empty promise to lend me stuff, seems his girlfriend doesn't want to let us borrow a few bits (bits my parents had bought them anyway) which is fine just wish he'd be honest. Guess he's caught in the middle. 
I've seen the bits in morrisons and will def be getting the clothing basics from there.

We are lucky with the mat leave in the UK compared to the states. 

How was that breast feeding class last weekend bobster?


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey for your watermelon bobster!


----------



## bobster

Thanks Jane. Well they booked me onto it but there was no time on the website and I couldn't get through on phone and no reply on email so I didn't go in the end. Bit useless really but never mind. 

Did you go to another antenatal class yesterday Jane? 

That's a bit unfair that your brothers wife has said she wants to keep hold of the stuff if it was your parents who bought it. What does she need to keep it for? Do you think they're planning another baby?


----------



## GI_Jane

I think another kid is in the works for them, my neice is 2 but don't think his GF is pregnant again yet. All I asked to borrow was a Moses basket and stand (I would buy a new mattress), bath, bouncer and baby gym matt thing- these things I would use for just a few months. The thing that gets me is she would hand this stuff out to her own family straight away but for my brothers side you can forget it- families eh?! It's their parogative at the end of the day and I did feel bad asking, I would rather they offered but I was saying to my mum and she went and opened her mouth behind my back (just trying to help) but now his GF makes out she never knew I wanted stuff when I know my mum had the conversation with her. To be honest I think I will just buy my own stuff, not worth the grief. They can forget their invitation for Christmas dinner though lol.

That's crap about the BF course, there will be breast feeding councillors on your post natal ward at the hospital I am sure- think thats a common thing now. Yes, had another antenatal session last night, learnt about the stages of labour, baby turning and breathing etc. I managed to get on to a NHS one day antenatal crash course that also includes a hospital tour so hope that will be useful too.

Are you done with work now? I'd so like to be done now, my mind is just elsewhere these days.

Have you bought a Halloween baby grow for bubs?


----------



## bobster

Grrr yes families are a nightmare sometimes. Hate it when people claim ignorance too. I think buying your own stuff is a good idea as it saves the grief. I bet you'll have people buying you stuff though so that will help I'm sure. 

It's good you get a hospital tour. My local hospital don't do that anymore. They have a virtual tour on the interet instead but haven't accessed it yet. 

Dreading the post baby blues. I just know I'm Gunna suffer with it. Not bought a Halloween outfit yet but will do closer the time. Will wait and see how big bubs is first. My oh is 6'4 so might have a tall baby! Will you buy baby a Christmas outfit? 64 days to go for you! Not long!


----------



## GI_Jane

Closer to Christmas I will get him a little outfit. We picked up a few vests and muslin cloths at morrisons tonight, we shop there anyway so we said each week we'll put a couple basics in the trolley when we get the groceries. There's currently 25% off the clothes at the moment.

That's a shame you don't get a tour now, hope the virtual one is ok. My hospital also do the virtual tour but was made by the media students at the local sixth form about 10 years ago so is pretty cringeworthy!

I think I will get it also but we mustn't be too hard on ourselves. DH is planning on taking all of December off work so I think I'll likely get it in January when he goes back to work and I'm home alone. Will your OH take all his paternity leave at once or split it up?


----------



## bobster

He's going to take it all at once and he's taking some annual leave in november too. I think the blues is meant to hit as soon as you have your baby so you may be ok by the time hubby goes back to work. I'm dreading the period after. Apparently you bleed for about 2 weeks and its really heavy. Argh its been so long without af I'm not looking forward to seeing her return. 

Finish work Friday - can not wait! Hope bubs sticks around until due date as got stuff to do. 

Will check out morrisons clothes if there's an offer on. Need some more sleeveless vests and some older babies clothes too as I can see it growing out of newborn pretty quick. Good idea to get it all gradually like that. We did that too so it didn't seem too bad and it quickly mounted up.


----------



## MrsPhez

Baby blues...day 5 after giving birth is what the medics say, when the elation of the arrival wears off and your hormones are wondering what the heck is going on! 
Don't forget you'll get lots of presents so just buy the cheapie sleepsuits, body suits etc as you should get some lovely things from family and friends!!
Oh hello onion, times is passing so quickly. Just realised your due date is same as my anomoly gender scan! So we might possibly find out sex of our babies on the same day! Although unlikely, what's the stat? 5% or something silly that are actually born on estimated due date?


----------



## bobster

I know how good would that be Phez! Not long now! 

Thanks for info on blues. Hopefully knowing that will make it easier to handle so we know its normal and won't last forever.


----------



## mlm115

This is random, but my belly button is starting to go from an innie to an outie and it is freaking me out!


----------



## bobster

Oooh I know it is weird isn't it. Mines not an pitied but you can see it through tops. It's flat and looks really weird and stretched. It's a funny thing pregnancy isn't it.

My OH texted this morning saying that its amazing how there's going to be a third person which is half him and half me living with us soon lol! I think he must have been having a moment. It is surreal though isn't it. Bless him.


----------



## GI_Jane

I hope mine continues stay in, you must post a pic of your bump Mlm, you are slender so bet its looking very cute on your figure.

How did your last day at work go bobster, we're you sad or happy? Your OH text was sweet, it does hit them (and us) sometimes that this is really happening.

I've started getting quite uncomfortable with braxton hicks and the stretching feeling as baby is finding less room to move around and causing bulges in the bump as he does. We spotted him moving last night without touching my belly, put a smile on our faces. Today we are building some nursery furniture :happydance:


----------



## bobster

Last day went well. Glad I've finished now. Time for some relaxing before his grand arrival! hoping he doesn't come early so I have some time to myself for 2 weeks. 

Yay for putting up furniture! How exciting. You'll have to send a pic. did you order your elephants yet? What colour are you going for in the nursery? Are you having a theme? 

Yes mlm send a pic of your bump if you can! And you Jane! Love bump pics. 

It's funny how the movements change as baby here bigger. They are just shifting wiggling movements for me too now. Also feels like he's rammed under my right ribs sometimes. He had hiccups (i think) the other night which was cute!


----------



## mlm115

Glad you are done with work bobster. I think I'm going to try to get my doctor to put me on disability or something a couple of weeks before my due date so I get some time to myself yet don't have to take it out of my 12 weeks mat leave. What do you have left to do to prepare? Do you feel he will come early for any reason?

Yay for nursery furniture Jane! I bet it will be surreal to have a nursery set up in your house. Exciting!


----------



## bobster

Good idea trying to get some time to yourself before Norah is born mlm. I think its good to have a bit of a break and rest.

I still have to get dan to put the bunting up. We need to go to ikea to get some storage baskets for the shelves to hide away nappies etc and I need to get the moses basket from my friend too. Then I'm just about done! Not sure if he'll come early.... I hope he's on time.


----------



## bobster

Jane how does the furniture look?


----------



## GI_Jane

Sounds like its all under control bobster :thumbup: do you feel his head getting lower? When do you see your midwife next? are there any new sensations at this point? I'm so excited that the birth is around the corner for you :flower:

Furniture is great, the nursery is still a work in progress so won't post any pics until its finished in a few weeks. I ordered the wrong amount of drawers/shelves etc that go in the storage thing so will have to go back to Ikea to sort it out- feels like its starting to take shape though. Still waiting on my cousin to deliver the cot so currently it just looks like a messy room rather than a baby's room but we have time (hopefully) to piece it all together.

When does your furniture arrive Mlm, I know you said it was a 12 week wait for it?


----------



## mlm115

My furniture will be here in a few weeks. It actually got in early, but I will push back the delivery so we have time to paint the room first. Since we're not in a rush, I figured I would be ok waiting a little longer. It's exciting though, my in laws are visiting this weekend and we have changed all the wood trim in the nursery to white and my MIL has primed the walls already so my nursery is already in the works! I register for gifts next weekend since my mom is sending out baby shower invites in a couple of weeks. Seems like time is going by so quickly!


----------



## mlm115

Oh yeah, here is my bump!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mackjess

omg that is how I look after I eat a cheeseburger. lol. cute little bump, and yay for everyone getting their furniture and rooms together. it's so exciting. I can't wait to meet your LOs.


----------



## GI_Jane

mackjess said:


> omg that is how I look after I eat a cheeseburger. lol. cute little bump, and yay for everyone getting their furniture and rooms together. it's so exciting. I can't wait to meet your LOs.

Haha mackjess, me too! Your bump is very cute and neat Mlm. I'll post a new bump pic later in the week. 

Today we're trying to choose curtains for the nursery, DH says my choice is too girly :wacko:


----------



## mlm115

Haha, it does look small in that pic. My doc says since I'm pretty tall there is a lot of room for her to stretch out with out my belly sticking out a lot. 

Good luck with your curtains- sometimes I hate when dh has opinions on baby stuff : )


----------



## bobster

Jane can't wait to see the pics of your nursery in a few weeks. I hated it when the room was just messy and full of stuff but its so exciting when everything starts to go away and becomes more organised. We need to get some boxes for the shelving unit too. We plan to go Tuesday so not long and then i'll take some pics. 

Definitely starting to feel some changes. Head feels really low and bump has dropped. Feel shooty pains in my vagina when I'm walking at times and generally bump just feels very heavy and pressured. All good signs I hope.

MLM your bump is so cute! I too look bigger than that after a burger! Envious of your lovely figure :)


----------



## bobster

First day of maternity leave woop woop woop! Feel like I'm skiving as I always work mondays! So weird!


----------



## MrsPhez

Brilliant Bobster! 16 days to go. Are you nesting like crazy? Can't say that feeling ever manifested for me!
Sweet potato, now we're talking. Still not feeling that much but did feel a few little prods last night.
Off to Leeds tomorrow as DH presenting at a conference. Need to do some research about what me and Dexter can get up to while he's there.


----------



## bobster

Hmm Leeds is not great I must say. Go to York its only 20 mins on the train from Leeds and is much nicer. There are plenty of shops around though. Leeds is so big and spread out. Can't really suggest anything in particular to do. There must be some museums around though if you Google it. 

Congrats on sweet potato and on little prods!


----------



## GI_Jane

So what did you get up to on your first day of mat leave bobster? 

Yey for your sweet potato Mrs Phez.


----------



## bobster

I went to get measured for nursing bras and got told off for wearing wired bras through pregnancy by a sales assistant in m&s called geraldine! Apparetly word bras can damage your milk ducts! 

Then I looked around for some fabric to make some cushions but couldn't see any I liked so will have a look further afield when I have the car next. I must say it was lovely but very strange not going into work and knowing I have 9 months off! 

It's IKEa tomorrow to get some bits for nursery. What's everyone else been up to?


----------



## GI_Jane

Sounds like a productive day bobster. If I didn't wear wired bras my boobs would be on the floor! These bad boys need some proper scaffolding lol! Did you get nice nursing bras or plain and simple to do the Job? 

Sounds like your very handy with the sewing machine. We've got ikea planned for Saturday.

No news here, just working and DH started painting the nursery in the evening.
Got my 32 week midwife appointment today and my women's only antenatal session tomorrow during the day.


----------



## bobster

Oh that sounds good. Let us know what the womens only class is like. I think I would prefer a few womens only sessions as thats when you can really mingle with other women properly. 

My boobs would be on the floor too Jane. I did buy a non wired bra to keep me going just for the next 2 weeks as she was shocked I was wearing a 32 ff and measured me at a 36 g! I must say it is much more comfortable. Poor OH though as it does look rather grandma'y! 

The nursing bras I got are not too hideous - a pack of 2 for £28 which is quite good. But for some reason she measured me for those in 34g. I don't understand how she could tell what I would be after the birth but nevermind- Geraldine knows best and I didn't dare argue with the woman lol! 

Sounds like everything is starting to come together in your nursery. Can't wait to see pics when its done. What colour is he painting it?


----------



## mlm115

I should probably start thinking about classes too. I bet the women's only one will be very interesting. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## bobster

Well we didn't get the shelving baskets we wanted for storage. They had the ones I wanted but they were too dear so we went for some very cheapie ones that do the same job. Its no fun going baby shopping with OH as he restricts me so much. Saw some lovely fabric letters to hang on the wall in the nursery but he is always so dismissive of things like that. Went home with 5 boring boxes only and a few scented candles. Next time i'm going to go on my own! Grrr men.


----------



## bobster

Some pictures of progress so far in nursery and todays bump (37+6)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1199.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 4









IMAG1201.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5









IMAG1191.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 4









IMAG1196.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 4









IMAG1193.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GI_Jane

Oh wow bobster, your bump is so neat, has it moved a bit lower?

32 midwife appointment went well, HB and measurements are spot on and his head is at the brim of my pelvis :happydance:

I could spend loads in IKEA if I went by myself! Your nursery is looking great bobster, quite cosy. We are painting just an off white colour as the furniture is lime and white.


----------



## GI_Jane

Just spotted the bunting bobster, looks great.


----------



## bobster

Oh yay sounds like your man is getting ready!!! I hope he stays head down until the end. Its amazing they don't get dizzy being up side down :-s

How was the antenatal class?

Thanks, still have bits to do but its feeling warmer and a bit more homely. Just need to make some pictures for above the cot on the window wall and above the changing unit and then we're about there. 

Its a small room so difficult to do a lot with. Think we're going to look into the govenment scheme for first time buyers and see if we can find a house nearby. We have a deposit but only have just over 10k so a bit limited in York as to what we could buy without living in a bad area. Can't wait to have a house though rather than an apartment - will be so nice when it happens. 

Your nursery sounds lovely. It must be a lot better to plan because you know the sex. I keep wanting to buy boy things all the time but have to keep it as neutral as possible just in case. Eek two weeks until we find out! and Phez finds out too! Double excitement!


----------



## GI_Jane

Women's only antenatal class was good, focused mainly on what happens post natally to our bodies- the bleeding afterwards, going to the toilet, leaking boobs, losing the bump and building a support network for when your on your own.

I think the government scheme for less deposit looks quite good but I don't know what the conditions are. We've only been in this house 18 months and to be honest our circumstances have changed so much since we first bought it we really would be better suited elsewhere but we need to stay put for at least another year or two to recoup what we spent on stamp duty etc. shame you don't live closer bobster, we could go for coffee with our bubs otherwise.

I couldn't imagine not knowing the sex now we do, you always refer to your bub as a he that I will be so shocked for you if you have a girl! It's so exciting.


----------



## bobster

Its good you're on the housing ladder though even if its not the ideal house/location at the moment. I bet the next few years will fly by now you have your little man coming. I wish we could afford to get on it before baby but we sat down and baby was at the top of our list of priorities. We'll probably get married last and do its completely the wrong way round but that suits us. I do worry sometimes that people may look down on us for not being married/owning a house sometimes but I guess I just need to not worry so much about what anyone else thinks. Difficult at times though.

Your class sounds great and really helpful. Its great as you're probably already building your support network at the moment by meeting other mums who will be at a similar stage to you! I wish you ladies lived closer too its been lovely getting to know you all on here throughout the ttc journey and would have been lovely to do things like meet for coffees. I hope we all stay in touch on here after babies are born. Will be strange going through the next ttc/pregnancy without you all. 

I know I will be very shocked if its a girl. Really not having any girl vibes at all but I guess you never really know. Only 2 weeks until we all find out :) Don't feel like the babies that low at the moment. Sometimes there's loads of pressure and it feels really far down and its uncomfortable to walk but the next day I can feel fine again. Do you have this or is it too early for you? I'm wondering if he's moving up and down a lot and if this means he might be late. See mw next week so will ask her then.


----------



## GI_Jane

I don't have the pressure down there yet bobster, thinks its too early for me.
I think your right in that they move in and out until they engage and decide there's no going back.
I think going overdue is very common for your first one. I'm going to try and hold off being induced though (assuming everything is still healthy), I do believe they should come when they are ready. They only let you go 12 days overdue in Hertfordshire though.

Have you got a birthing/gym ball at home?


----------



## bobster

No ball at home. May get one though. 

Yes I'm with you on not being induced if its safe. I think babies should come when they are ready as long as its not a risk to their health. 

May not be saying that in a couple of weeks though! Although at the moment I don't feel like baby is coming any time soon as feel completely normal :-s


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster, I got a ball in Tesco tonight for £3.75 reduced from £5.75! Cheap and cheerful but should do the trick.


----------



## GI_Jane

Still a squash, rubbish :nope:

How are you doing Mlm and Mrs Phez?


----------



## mlm115

I feel like there's so much to do/think about that I must be forgetting something. I know I have plenty of time left, but this trimester is flying by. I have a basic appointment today, nothing exciting though. I have been getting some contractions which scared me, but the nurse said it was just Braxton hicks and to drink more water. So I've been drinking water like crazy the last couple days which has helped. Haven't had any more since. Other than that, nothing exciting going on here!


----------



## bobster

Don't worry mlm. My BH started in the early 20's too. Its a good sign that your body is preparing. Apparently they start much earlier but we just don't feel them until our wombs are bigger.


----------



## mackjess

I never got BH, so I take that as a good sign. After 2 days of labor I had to have a csection cause he wasn't going anywhere. If you are having them already maybe your body will be better prepared and you'll actually get somewhere when you're in labor!


----------



## mlm115

Oh I'm glad you got them too bobster, makes me feel tons better. Hopefully you're right Mack, I didn't think of it that way, thanks!


----------



## bobster

Waters broke 3am. It gushed out. So weird. They checked me over and sent me home! if labour doesn't start in 24 hours will need to be induced. Scared!!!


----------



## mackjess

oh bobster I'm so excited honey. you'll do great!


----------



## bobster

Thanks Mack I hope so. Came as a shock as was sure I'd be overdue. Argh so nervous. Going to try sleep but contractions have started. Not too close together yet though so that's good. 

Will keep you all updated xx


----------



## GI_Jane

Oh bobster, sounds like your progressing so well on your own. Good luck lady, will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## bobster

Thank you. They haven't checked my cervix yet but I hope its dilated a bit as contractions are quite painful! Had my show after my waters broke which I found weird. Slimey ewcm with tiny smear of brown in it. You'd think that would come first wouldn't you?


----------



## GI_Jane

Yes I thought the show came a couple of days before and was your pre warning!

Are you still at home? You sound quite calm. How is dan? Is the pain bearable?

You're going to meet your mini bobster this weekend :happydance:


----------



## mackjess

I never had show until after my water broke either. how close are the contractions?


----------



## mackjess

and just keep thinking about that baby. I even whispered Finnian, it's for Finn, when it got real bad. the reminder of why I needed to get thru the pain helped me a lot.


----------



## bobster

Dan very calm and reassuring. I woke him at 3 to say i felt wet and he shot up with a bolt. He's great. 

Contractions are now 4-5 mins apart but they aren't lasting very long. Like 20 seconds or something. Do you think I need to ring them? 

Was just going to leave it as don't wanna be in hospital for any longer than I have to! Do feel relatively calm despite no preparation. Was very anxious when water broke though as it was a shock. Maybe its the tiredness now.


----------



## GI_Jane

You're doing great bobster.

I don't know at what point you should go back in, perhaps ring them to clarify then you and Dan can formulate a plan as to stay put or not.


----------



## mlm115

Oh wow bobster!!!! So excited for you! I will be thinking of you and praying everything goes as smoothly as possible!


----------



## bobster

We have a leaflet which tells us when to go in. It does say when you have painful regular contractions but I think that's just for pain relief as the mw said they have to be about every 3-4 mins at 1.5 mins each. At the moment mine are only 30 seconds tops every 5 mins. But they are getting stronger. Don't want to go in to be told to go home. Babies moving like normal and no offensive discharge so just waiting it out at home as long as possible.

We have to ring at 8 in the morning if nothing happens today/overnight.

Feel exhausted as not slept since 3am last night and stupidly went to bed at gone half 12. Just need sleep but impossible with the contractions! :(


----------



## MrsPhez

Oh Lordy! Just catching up and stunned to see waters have broken Bobster! So excited for you! Try and rest (hard I know), baby will be here soon! Wishing you a speedy labour, will be thinking of you!:hugs:


----------



## mlm115

I'm sure she is a bit occupied, but I keep checking to see if there is an update on baby bobster!


----------



## mlm115

Congrats on your mango phez. I'm pretty sure I was already a papaya last week? Boring.


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> I'm sure she is a bit occupied, but I keep checking to see if there is an update on baby bobster!

Me too mlm! Am so excited for her, I hope we hear something soon!
19 weeks and a mango, brilliant. Starting the next countdown to the anomaly/gender scan...10 days!
I think Bobster will have a girl, just because she's so sure it's a boy!


----------



## mlm115

Funny you say that, I had that thought about bobster having a girl too! Guess we will find out soon. Any new feelings for you on whether your baby is a boy or girl phez? That anomaly scan is such a milestone, exciting! 

I registered for all my baby stuff yesterday, very overwhelming. Very confused on the necessary bottles/nipples required and how that all works. I will be breast feeding, but want to pump so dh can feed her as well with bottles. I think I will have to sign up for a class.


----------



## bobster

Well baby boy Jack was born at 8:10am today (6/10/13) weighing 6lb and 15oz. 

It was a tough labour lasting 30 hours in total but managed to avoid an epidural and just used gas and air and pethidine. I went from 3cm dilated to 6cm in 2 hours! 

He's gorgeous and very good so far hardly making a peep. Still in hospital until get breast feeding mastered so will post pics soon. Thanks for thoughts of me while I was labouring :)


----------



## GI_Jane

Its a BOY!

Huge congratulations bobster. You did great.

Happy birthday Jack :flower:


----------



## mlm115

Congratulations!!!!!!! You were right on thinking he was a boy! Adorable name. Yay I'm so happy for you!


----------



## MrsPhez

Congratulations Bobster and welcome baby Jack. Woohoo you're a Mummy!!! :happydance:


----------



## bobster

Thanks ladies :) im over the moon. Just trying to learn as I go along. Still can't quite believe he's mine and Dan's! So surreal. Hope to go home tomorrow afternoon :)


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm feeling totally inspired by you bobster- having a natural birth and not having an epidural- its really what i'm hoping for too (all being well).

Did having a warm bath/shower help with the contractions? You must be wiped out?

Must be such a rush of love holding your son that was made with love and is a perfect mix of the two of you. 

I'm feeling all gushy tonight lol, seriously though, I'm so happy it all went well for you three. You've been there for all of us the last year and it's just wonderful for you to have your happy ending and beginning of a new chapter in your life :flower:


----------



## MrsPhez

Hear hear! Lovely sentiments Jane, it's strangely emotional! Bringing new lives into the world and sharing our joy. Awwwww! Can't wait to see a pic Bobster, when you're ready of course ;-)


----------



## bobster

Thanks ladies it truely was a magical time. I'm not going to lie though it did hurt but it was so so worth it. It's so surreal that he's here and I'm finally a mum. Dans been amazing too. I don't think I've ever seen him.so happy. He got emotional during the labour. The midwife today during my discharge chat said the establshed labour (tome from being 4cm to having him out) was really quick at only 5 hours! So I spent 24 hours from water breaking getting to 4cm! the waiting was the worst. 

I have just got back from hospital this morning after he was striggling to feed but we seem to he getting there now thank god. I'm on my phone now but will post some pictures ASAP I promise. 

I can't wait to hear all about your labour next Jane and then mlmvand phez! It's amazing!


----------



## MrsPhez

Great to hear from you B! I am now shifting away from epi and towards a water birth with G&A, especially as it's my second. Have enough time to think about it and may be I just decide during labour. Screw the birth plan, not worth much in my opinion. Glad to hear feeding is improving, you'll get it, try not to stress :thumbup:


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey bobster, welcome home mama! Bit of a personal question, but are you sore down there to wee and stuff? Did you tear or need to be cut? Are your nipples sore from trying to feed? Are you bleeding lots? don't feel you have to say.

I want to try my best without an epidural too Mrs Phez. In 40% of cases they can make the labour longer and increase the chances of instrumental delivery- we'll see how I get on in the moment though when the pain is bad.
It's funny you say about a birth plan, some good friends of ours who just had their second said they didn't bother writing one the second time around either. I'm wondering whether to write one as I want the delayed cord cutting to be captured somewhere but if I end up having a c section or he needs help breathing then it all goes out the window anyway. What day is your 20 week scan?

What sort of things did you put on your baby gift list Mlm? When is your shower? We finally chose the curtains and mobile and need to order the wall stickers. Any left over material from taking the curtains up I hope to make a cushion for the chair in there.

God, I really feel like my abdominals are splitting apart- Feels so sore and bruised- had to take my bra off at work lol.
Antenatal class tonight.


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Hey bobster, welcome home mama! Bit of a personal question, but are you sore down there to wee and stuff? Did you tear or need to be cut? Are your nipples sore from trying to feed? Are you bleeding lots? don't feel you have to say.
> 
> I want to try my best without an epidural too Mrs Phez. In 40% of cases they can make the labour longer and increase the chances of instrumental delivery- we'll see how I get on in the moment though when the pain is bad.
> It's funny you say about a birth plan, some good friends of ours who just had their second said they didn't bother writing one the second time around either. I'm wondering whether to write one as I want the delayed cord cutting to be captured somewhere but if I end up having a c section or he needs help breathing then it all goes out the window anyway. What day is your 20 week scan?
> 
> What sort of essthings did you put on your baby gift list Mlm? When is your shower? We finally chose the curtains and mobile and need to order the wall stickers. Any left over material from taking the curtains up I hope to make a cushion for the chair in there.
> 
> God, I really feel like my abdominals are splitting apart- Feels so sore and bruised- had to take my bra off at work lol.
> Antenatal class tonight.

Have fun at the class!
I just think more often than not, things don't go according to your plan, and that can cause extra unneeded stress. Fundamentals like cord cutting, skin to skin contact after birthprobably won't be affected so can go in plan but pain relief for example can change from minute to minute.
I had to use maternity pads for 6 weeks after Dexter which is normal I think. I had to have ventouse with the epi as conts slowed, also needed Pitocin to restart contractions so I was one of those statistics you mentioned. Was still very relaxed though and no pain. I wasn't sore as such but had episiotomy and the ventouse made me bruised for a few days so hard to sit down comfortably. Wasn't so bad though.
Scan is 4 pm next Wednesday!


----------



## mackjess

It's a tough call on the epi. I wish I'd gotten mine sooner. I was in so much pain (have I mentioned that I'm a complete wuss?) that I was so tense, things didn't start happening until after I had it. I think if I'd had it sooner and relaxed, he might have dropped or I may have dilated more. But now that it's over, and I ended up having a C Section, I'm not too worried about how he got here. I just love him to pieces. 

And I finally changed my signature so I don't look 49 weeks pregnant. LOL

MLM- I've been renting a hospital pump and it's been working great, and since I'm spoiled by it I didn't want to take it back. I thought of you since you have shorter leave like me. I ordered this pump, I get it in the mail tomorrow. The one I got from my insurance SUCKED compared to the hospital one, so after lots of research I decided to go with this one. It's a lot, but there's no way the insurance pump I got would keep me breastfeeding and working for 3+ more months so I figure that it's worth it. I'll let you know how it does.

https://www.amazon.com/Spectra-Baby-USA-Hospital-Rechargeable/dp/B00DBKFFJM


----------



## mlm115

I never thought about renting one or about insurance covering a pump. I registered for the medela freestyle pump, but at $400 we will see if I actually get it!

Even though this is my first, I agree with what you all are saying about birth plans. While I would love to go without an epidural, I'm totally open to the fact that I may need one when the time comes. I'd hate to put the extra pressure on myself of feeling guilty if I have to "give in" to the pain meds!


----------



## mlm115

I like your new signature Mack. My anniversary is today, woo hoo for October weddings!


----------



## mackjess

call your insurance company. they gave me a number to call and I had a pump in a week. it was good to have as backup while I figured out my long term one. the medela pump in style is my second choice if I don't like the spectra. I've heard the freestyle has less suction but I haven't seen that one in action.


----------



## mlm115

Yeah, I heard the pump in style has better suction but the freestyle is better for traveling with. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## mackjess

everyone I know loves medela brand, so I feel like I'm taking a chance with the spectra! the insurance pump I got was an ameda. it was portable though and used batteries so I took it to the lake in case feeding on the road was hard. I used it about 3 times and it didn't have enough power for use like I'm going to need so if you stay away from that brand I think you'll be doing great.

and happy anniversary! last year we got drunk and stayed at a bed and breakfast during Irish fest. this year we are taking Finn to the sitter for a half day on Monday and doing lunch and a matinee movie. oh how times have changed. lol

what are you doing to celebrate?


----------



## mlm115

Aw that sounds like a nice anniversary date. We are going on a little weekend trip next weekend to a little bed and breakfast town. Nothing much, but I'm sure we won't be able to get away for a while after Norah comes.


----------



## bobster

Sorry for lack of updates ladies. Been so busy looking after jack and having visitors I've hardly had any time. 


Struggling a bit with his insatiable hunger. My nipples are sore and I worry I'm not producing enough milk to satisfy him. I got the medula swing electric pump which I can recommend. Mack did your nipples get really really sore? Sometimes i think his latch is too shallow but I find it difficult to get him back on if I break the latch so occasionally have perservered which I think may have irritated my nipples. It's so so hard to bf! 

Jane yes its really stinging to wee. I didn't tear but she said I have labial abrasions which is making it really sore. I'm also quite swollen down there which can make it hurt to sit down and walk. I have put some local anaestic cream called emla on everything after i use the toilet and also pour water over my bits as i pee which has helped so far. I didn't even think about the trauma down there before the birth! They also had to put a catheter in before the pushing stage as I wasn't able to empty my bladder which stung. Then they poked a finger up my bum after the birth too. I presume to get for trauma/piles? So all in all bound to be sore I guess! Bleeding still quite heavily but it has calmed down somewhat.

Will update properly when I'm on my laptop. 

Hope you are all ok. Sounds like you are all doing well from glancing through the latest posts. I will try add pics later too :)


----------



## mackjess

yes my nipples did hurt quite a bit. they gave me a cream that had an antibiotic and steroid to use as well and it felt better in a day. I didn't think they were infected as I just had one tiny red mark, but the LC looked at that and gave me a script so I'm glad I'd mentioned it to her. when you are done bf, is your nipple pointy and slanted upward? They told me that's how you tell he had it in there far enough. and when he is latched you can use your finger a little to pull down his chin to make him open wider. I still have to pull down on Finns chin a bit cause he doesn't open his mouth wide enough and his lip is tucked in instead of pushed down. it usually doesn't break his latch when I do that.

bf is so hard. I think the only reason I didn't give up was I was too tired to figure out how to make a bottle. he used to do what I called ' feeding frenzies' where he'd nurse non stop for 4 hours. hang in there. I swear it gets easier. and if you are worried he isn't getting enough there's nothing wrong with dh giving him a bottle of formula while you pump to keep up your supply. I did that about 3 times during the early weeks. it usually took only an ounce or so to knock him out so he'd quit nursing non-stop and my boobs could fill a little and recover. they scare you so much about nipple confusion and not using bottles that we didn't try that till he was 3 weeks old.

I wish I'd tried a nip with a bottle the first week to calm him down. that's one thing I'll do different with the next one if needed. it was my pediatrician that made me feel better about trying it. she said I had a hungry baby that wouldn't give up eating just because I gave him the occasional bottle.


----------



## GI_Jane

I can't obviously offer any practical advice like mackjess but my antenatal teacher said it can take a couple weeks for the supply and demand to get established so don't worry about not producing enough milk. I have been recommended lanolin cream for sore nipples and it doesn't need to be removed before you feed baby. boots sell it in a lilac coloured box/tube.
Well done for persevering.


----------



## mackjess

Yes, deffo use the lanolin cream if you don't have it, and if you can try to put it on then let them hang out and air dry after feeding/pumping. I also had to use ice at times, but for short periods and just right on the nipple so it wouldn't deter the milk coming in.

I hope I didn't sound too wordy or know it all like. You get TONS of advice from everyone when you are a first time mom. Most of it I listened to and it didn't really apply so it just went out the other ear. The breastfeeding advice though, that I got from several people, was all helpful so I just wanted to share. :)


----------



## mackjess

One other handy tip I got from a mom of 3 boys. When getting him ready for his bath (after the cord falls off) get his diaper opened up and drape a warm soapy wash cloth over his bits. And let it stay there for a minute while the tub is filling up or you are getting the rest of his clothes off. It also pre-soaks his booty if you want to wipe that off before he gets dunked. Before I did that, it would never fail and soon as Finn's cheeks hit the water the fountain would go off and I'd drain and refill the tub while he was fussing at me. Since I've been doing the warm water presoak, he's only whizzed in the tub twice.


----------



## mlm115

I appreciate the breast feeding advice, feel free to share any time Mack! Thank you!!


----------



## bobster

Thanks ladies its nice to know what i'm feeling like is normal and things will most likely get easier. I got some forumla today as a backup. Felt such a rubbish mum last night as he was awake most of the night really hungry and I was so tired and sore I couldn't bare to feed him. OH had to take him away and sooth him so I could get some sleep and then I took over at 4am so he could get some. I think we're going to try give him a bottle of formula tonight just to give my boobs a break.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1223.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## GI_Jane

Oh bobster, he looks beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## mlm115

Oh bobster he is adorable! You must be so in love.


----------



## mackjess

OMG Jack is so cute. Darling little snugglet. I already miss Finn being so tiny!

I don't miss those nights from the early weeks. There were times we were both crying, and I even broke down once at the pediatrician telling her about one of his hungry nights because I felt so bad. The few bottles he got were a huge relief. It's nice to have a break and know your baby isn't hungry. Seriously in a few weeks it will be so much easier, and it gets easier every week.


----------



## MrsPhez

Hooray, 20 weeks and half way there :happydance:
And 3 days till the scan, gosh I am excited!
All good here, more kicks, feeling fat. Will let you all know how it goes on Weds (4pm GMT)! Big hugs to you all. Jack's a poppet Bobster!


----------



## mlm115

Congrats phez! Can't wait to know the gender!


----------



## bobster

Thank you all for your words if support. It is getting a bit easier and nipples feeling a little less sore. He needs to put more weight on. He's 6lb 10oz now so they are weighing him every couple of days to make sure its increasing. Going to try and find a breast feeding support group for a little more guidance. 
Phez wow exciting times tomorrow shame you have to wait until 4 though. Please update when you can. 

How's everyone else doing? Bumps progressing nicely I bet! We'll have to move this thread to the baby bit not before long and then we'll all be talking about motherhood rather than pregnancy!
Jack seems to be doing well. I'm shattered though. Struggling to sleep during the day but really need to learn to switch off as I'm up with him every 3 hours in the night. It's so hard. Don't know how i'll manage next week when OH goes back to work. He is worth it though :)


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Thank you all for your words if support. It is getting a bit easier and nipples feeling a little less sore. He needs to put more weight on. He's 6lb 10oz now so they are weighing him every couple of days to make sure its increasing. Going to try and find a breast feeding support group for a little more guidance.
> Phez wow exciting times tomorrow shame you have to wait until 4 though. Please update when you can.
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Bumps progressing nicely I bet! We'll have to move this thread to the baby bit not before long and then we'll all be talking about motherhood rather than pregnancy!
> Jack seems to be doing well. I'm shattered though. Struggling to sleep during the day but really need to learn to switch off as I'm up with him every 3 hours in the night. It's so hard. Don't know how i'll manage next week when OH goes back to work. He is worth it though :)

It's Wednesday, not tomorrow but I did have to bring it forward a day as it was originally planned for Thursday and DH wouldn't have been able to come. So 4pm is better than it being on Thursday! Dexter keeps changing his mind, I want a brother, then I want a sister. Better that than being set on one and being disappointed! Had my brother, his fiancé and my little niece over at the weekend which was lovely, been planned for ages and they live in Bristol, we're Norfolk. Then my mother in law phoned on Friday and INVITED HERSELF AND HER PARTNER OVER to arrive at 10am the next morning, it was Fri eve when she called. Seriously, is she taking the pee? DH said yes she could without consulting me (I always have to give him notice of my parents coming) and we always discuss it. I was hopping mad I tell you. Sorry for the rant, I'm not over it yet!!! And I won't forget it soon, grrrrr!


----------



## mackjess

bobster, one night soon you will get 4 hours of sleep in a row and feel like a rock star!

next week or this week phez? dying to know the gender.

3 month Finnebutt photos!

https://viewimages.jcpportraits.com/sharealbum/sharealbumlist?rndId=AwQACAlOWA==&uId=BAECCQRFWw==


----------



## MrsPhez

Tomorrow Mackjess! 26 hours to go.
Love your baby pics, looks like he's got the weight of the world on his shoulders in some of them, little love! It's a hard life being pandered tom 24/7!


----------



## bobster

Oooh rant away Phez, that would annoy me too!

I'm getting fed up of visitors to be honest. Would love a full day of pj's, no make up slobbing out without having to make myself presentable for friends/family.

OH's mum is taking over as well. She keeps coming round all the time and although its lovely she's keen - I just want some space!

Mackjess he is gorgeous you must be so proud. Can't wait for the 4 hours of sleep! Although do you find even when you are asleep every slight noise wakes you up so easily? Its like i'm only in a half sleep. Is Finn still in your room or in his nursery?

Phez please please update when you can. I'm so excited for you. Can't believe how quickly your pregnancy has gone so far!

Jane are you getting nervous? Not long for you at all now! How are you feeling? And mlm how's it going for you? So many babies coming up soon!


----------



## bobster

Baby boy Jack
 



Attached Files:







jb.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 5









jbf.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 5









jbb.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Oooh rant away Phez, that would annoy me too!
> 
> I'm getting fed up of visitors to be honest. Would love a full day of pj's, no make up slobbing out without having to make myself presentable for friends/family.
> 
> OH's mum is taking over as well. She keeps coming round all the time and although its lovely she's keen - I just want some space!
> 
> Mackjess he is gorgeous you must be so proud. Can't wait for the 4 hours of sleep! Although do you find even when you are asleep every slight noise wakes you up so easily? Its like i'm only in a half sleep. Is Finn still in your room or in his nursery?
> 
> Phez please please update when you can. I'm so excited for you. Can't believe how quickly your pregnancy has gone so far!
> 
> Jane are you getting nervous? Not long for you at all now! How are you feeling? And mlm how's it going for you? So many babies coming up soon!

Don't feel you have to make yourself presentable hun, lounge in your pjs if you wanna. Nobody will think any less of you. As for your OH's Mum, get your OH to deal with her! These in-laws, pain in the backside! Mine seems to think we have friends round every weekend, and my parents all the time and drops hints about it. Yet she NEVER calls to make plans, just phones and turns up. For a planner like me it's an absolute nightmare. She's also a clean freak so DH was cleaning the oven at 10pm on the Friday. Absurdity!


----------



## GI_Jane

Love the black and white photos bobster, he's absolutely beautiful, looks so tiny and precious in the one taken above him. Maybe you could decline any offers of visits for rest of week so you guys can get some time to yourselves before dan heads back to work next week, use it as an excuse? 

No news to report here. Just eager to meet my little man now.

Good luck for tomorrow mrs phez, I'll be stalking for an update after 4 pm!


----------



## MrsPhez

Will be as quick as I can Jane. I'm still thinking it's blue!


----------



## mackjess

oh he looks so little and so sweet. it's maddening how much we love our little cute boys.

so bobster, do you feel like a mom yet? life now is so different, but somehow I feel the same still. like it hasn't sunk in.


----------



## bobster

5 hours left phez!


----------



## bobster

mackjess said:


> oh he looks so little and so sweet. it's maddening how much we love our little cute boys.
> 
> so bobster, do you feel like a mom yet? life now is so different, but somehow I feel the same still. like it hasn't sunk in.

It hits me every now and then and I have a moment of disbelief but no I must say I mostly feel the same! Weird ... Wonder if it will hit us when they are older more.


----------



## MrsPhez

1 hr 35m! Baby been kicking me all day!!


----------



## MrsPhez

Its a girl Oh My God! Shocked!


----------



## bobster

Yay!!!!!!!! I thought it would be for some reason! Congrats Phez one of each - that's great! x


----------



## mlm115

Yay! Congrats phez!! How do you, dh, and dexter feel? Excited? Was the rest of the scan good?


----------



## MrsPhez

Perfect! Will try and post a pic soon. Getting excited about future wedding dress shopping, DH thinks I'm being crazy! Oh my God, never expected it. Pregnancy so similar to Dexter I was convince it was a boy!


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Yay!!!!!!!! I thought it would be for some reason! Congrats Phez one of each - that's great! x

I think you predicted a girl going by nub theory of my 12 week scan, well done!


----------



## mackjess

one of each. perfect!


----------



## bobster

Aww phez so excited for you! You will have a perfect little family soon with one of each. I bet you're so happy. Is dexter excited? 

Jack is getting furred by the day with his funny little expressions. Love him so so much. Midwife came today to re weigh him as he lost over 10% in his first week. He's managed to gain 6lb so he's now 7lb exactly. So relieved. He's still a little jaundice but thats clearing up slowly too. 

Jane how are you getting on with nursery etc? Are you getting nervous/excited? Not long. Enjoy these last weeks of sleeping through the night. How's your bump looking? I miss my bump although did manage to squeeze into my size 10 jeans today albeit with a massive muffin top.


----------



## GI_Jane

Lovely news Mrs phez. Congrats.

At 12.30am this morning I went into spontaneous premature labour at 33 weeks + 6 days and delivered our boy naturally with just gas and air, went from 0 to 10 cms in 4 hours. He's in the special care baby unit and doing ok. Will update properly in days to come.


----------



## MrsPhez

Oh my God Jane! Well congratulations to you and well done to you Jane! Hope you're all OK. That must have come as a huge surprise. Hope baby's out of there soon :hugs:


----------



## mlm115

Wow, shocked to read that Jane, although I'm sure not as shocked as you were. We're you getting contractions or did your water just break? Update when you can, take care of yourself and baby first. Congrats mama : )


----------



## mackjess

wow, that's an update that literally made my jaw drop. so glad you and your wee man are doing well. I'm sure he will do great and be out of there very soon. congrats!


----------



## mlm115

Feeling very fearful of preterm labor tonight - specifically going into labor before 30 weeks. For some reason that's the magic milestone I have in my head. I think it's because I'm starting to feel "more pregnant"... Lower backache, pelvic pain, etc. and I wonder if everything I'm feeling physically is normal. Ultrasound tomorrow to remeasure baby's spine since she didn't cooperate last time. Hopefully that will make me feel better and I can learn how to relax!


----------



## bobster

Jane oh my gosh what a surprise for you! Try not to worry your Lo will do just fine and is in the right place. Although he's early he's not greatly early so will be at home with you very soon I'm sure. Is he doing ok? Look after yourself Jane ad let them take care of Lo as you must be exhausted. Was hubby with you? 

Mlm try not to worry. I think first babies usually come on time. I was the sane wanting to get to 30 weeks too but babies can survive from 24 weeks so its amazing what they can do. I was the same analyzing every twinge but I'm sure what you're feeling is normal as norah is getting big now. I bet we'll all be so much more relaxed the second time around!


----------



## MrsPhez

Running a name by you...Cecily! I think I love the name, sweet and old-fashioned. But could be shortened to Cee-cee when she's in her teens. Hope DH likes it!


----------



## bobster

I know a girl called cecily and she's really nice so I like the name. Not very common which is nice too. Let us know what hubby says. Is dexter excited?


----------



## MrsPhez

Hard to say Bobster, think he might be a bit fed up of me talking about his little sister and how he'll be a brilliant big brother! Time to lay off a bit and focus on him for the next few months. Sounds weird saying her and she! Still can't believe it! Thanks for name feedback, I like that's it's unusual but not too freaky, a bit like Dexter really. Glad you know a nice Cecily. How are you getting on?


----------



## mlm115

Great name phez. Cute nickname too.


----------



## bobster

Getting on really well thanks. Registered him today and got his birth certificate and he's registered with the gp. Fed him out in public which I felt self conscious about but he latched on great which is good. Feeling much more confident with feeding him now. Bought some lanolin cream and that helped great. Just feel conscious really about feeding him in public or around family/friends. He's used to bottles as well as we've been topping him up occassionally with them but its a pain to pump all the time. Going to have to face my fear and just do it more i think. Dan goes back to work on Monday :( be strange being on my own with him as he's been such a great help.


----------



## GI_Jane

I didn't mean to scare anyone, sorry. Thanks for all your kind words.
Greg is still in the special care baby unit in an incubator and they think at least 2 weeks depending on progress.
Trying our best to bond but still no milk for them to use. We've had some skin to skin contact but he can't stay out of his box for long.
DH wasn't home when the contractions started so was an ambulance trip but the paramedics were able to get hold of him before he caught his flight. 

Sounds like your doing really well bobster. There are those scarves you can drape over yourself or a simple muslin cloth?

How did your scan go Mlm?


----------



## bobster

Jane you sound so calm and collected. Really really well done to you for such a quick delivery and dealing with everything so well. I bet it was really scary not having hubby there when it started. Greg obviously couldn't wait any longer to meet his lovely parents. 

Please try not to worry about your milk and try and stay patient with it. I had an awful time in hospital worrying about not producing enough/any colostrum which is why I stayed a bit longer. They were making me self express into this tiny little syringe and I was barely getting 0.1ml to give him. In the end they got a health care assistant to express for me and she managed to get 0.3mls but it was bloody painful. After that it started getting a bit easier. It does get easier! There's been so many times I have felt like such a bad mother for not producing enough but I've realised its normal to worry about this. You will have colostrum there its just getting it out which is the tricky part. 

Hope Greg gets big and strong and you can hold him for longer very very soon. He will be with you at home before you know it. Thinking of you xx


----------



## mlm115

Oh jane, I didn't mean anything bad towards you about being scared, please don't apologize! Sorry if it came off badly. So glad to hear Greg is doing well. Hopefully the next two weeks fly by and he is healthy and happy at home in no time!


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks for your words bobster, they've given me those small syringes too and I need to try and hand express and dribble what I can in to them. They said to persevere and even if no milk comes to carry on with the stimulation every 3 hours as will get there. It's nice to know that I'm not alone.

Thanks ladies as usual.x


----------



## MrsPhez

My first week with Dexter was the most stressful. I like you, had barely any colostrum and my milk didn't come for several days. But it will Jane, you'll be all good soon. Just stay optimistic if you can and enjoy that precious time with your little one when he's out of the box. 2 weeks isn't too long to wait :hugs:


----------



## MrsPhez

So here's our little girl! Bit fuzzy but you should see some definition! DH vetoed Cecily :-(
 



Attached Files:







20week.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mackjess

Ah no, Cecily is so pretty, and Cee Cee is a cute girl nickname.

Jane, the other ladies are right. Keep on going with that stimulation. He was early, but your milk will come in. They may give you a script if it doesn't start up soon to help out. And if you are worried about bonding, don't. One of the reasons I wanted to BF was for health reason and the bonding. Psshhhh. He was mad and hungry for weeks thinking I was an idiot cause I didn't know how to put a boob in his mouth, and I was so delirious I didn't know what was going on. It didn't feel like bonding til he was closer to 2 months old when he could make eye contact and we weren't struggling to get him latched. But, when I snuggle him up with a bottle, he has his head rested on my boob looking up at me, so we're still bonding.


----------



## bobster

Mackjess at times I feel like an idiot too for not being able to put my boob properly in his mouth. It's reassuring you felt the same and have got past it. I can't wait for jack to be past this newborn phase so he can communicate with me better. The lack of sleep is drivin me insane. 

Is Finn sleeping more at night now? Have you done anything to try as get him into a routine? I'm at a loose end with lack of sleep! Feel like a zombie :(


----------



## bobster

Phez Lovely scan picture. It's one to treasure. I found my 12 week scan better than the 20 week one as you can see more when they are tiny. I'm deffo going to find out the sex next time. 

Jane how is he? How are you? Keep squeezing those boobs. You will produce more and more as you do it more. And a few drops is normal so don't put too much pressure on yourself. How much did Greg weigh? Congratulations I hope the next 2 weeks goes quick so you can snuggles him soon. Blimey another 2ww when will it end!


----------



## mackjess

I can't wait to meet the girlies on the thread. You must be excited Phez. Does it feel more like it's all new cause you are expecting a girl this time?

Jane, I have thought of you a lot. Are you able to stay at the hospital with Greg? He smells, hears, and sees you when you're close so he knows his momma is there. I bet you are itching to get him home though. Hope the food there is decent!

I'm afraid to say how Finn is doing at night. At 3 weeks he started only getting up once during the night (3am), and at 5 weeks he started skipping that and sleeping thru the night. He DOES NOT like to nap during the day, and it can be a struggle to get him to catnap. He needs them or he gets fussy. At night tho, we put him in his swaddle blanket, turn on his mobile, plop him in his crib, and he plays a bit, kicks his legs and coos at the mobile and is out in about 5-10 minutes. We don't have much of a routine really.


----------



## bobster

Wow Mack I'm so envious. I hope jack is as good but I know how unlikely that is!


----------



## MrsPhez

mackjess said:


> I can't wait to meet the girlies on the thread. You must be excited Phez. Does it feel more like it's all new cause you are expecting a girl this time?
> 
> Jane, I have thought of you a lot. Are you able to stay at the hospital with Greg? He smells, hears, and sees you when you're close so he knows his momma is there. I bet you are itching to get him home though. Hope the food there is decent!
> 
> I'm afraid to say how Finn is doing at night. At 3 weeks he started only getting up once during the night (3am), and at 5 weeks he started skipping that and sleeping thru the night. He DOES NOT like to nap during the day, and it can be a struggle to get him to catnap. He needs them or he gets fussy. At night tho, we put him in his swaddle blanket, turn on his mobile, plop him in his crib, and he plays a bit, kicks his legs and coos at the mobile and is out in about 5-10 minutes. We don't have much of a routine really.

Yes it certainly seems like a new adventure having a girl! 
Dexter didn't start routinely napping till at least 3 months old I think, maybe even 6. Then, boy, did he nap! Twice a day for a couple of hours each time. It was glorious. Made the mistake of always putting him in his bouncer where he would catnap when he was a little baby so had to wean him off that but it was OK after a day or two. I know some kids still at nursery who needed their backs stroking to get to sleep. As soon as I realised he was hooked on the bouncer, it was tough Mum time! So so easy to get into habits you don't realise. All kids are different though aren't they? My niece is 1, doesn't nap much during day and certainly doesn't go in the cot but sleeps well at night and is the happiest little thing! Sorry for long one....


----------



## mlm115

Oh I hope Norah is a good sleeper. I love my sleep so so much and selfishly that is the one thing I'm not looking forward to giving up! I will definitely be looking to you ladies for tips in that area when the time comes!


----------



## mlm115

Random thought: I am having major name doubts. Maybe she won't be Norah after all.


----------



## MrsPhez

I like Norah, it's classy!
Moved on from Cecily to Harriet, Martha, Lois, Joely, Violet, Robyn, back to Seren. Gonna be a long time before we decide!
But we have time!


----------



## mlm115

Love violet! Dh does not though. I find girl names are hard, there are so many choices.


----------



## bobster

Girls are harder as there's so many nice names. Our top girls name was scarlett in the end. But loved Sophie and lily too. Hmm I like norah too. I think seren and cecily are my faves from your choices phez. 

Hmmm I hope I have a girl next but I'm sure jack would be happier with a brother to play with. I would like a girl because both me and oh are older boy younger girl siblings so it would be nice to have that for our family. Will prob end up having 3 boys though! 

Jane how are you getting on?


----------



## bobster

The thread has gone quiet! How is everyone? Jack's being good. Feeding well. He's 7.5 lb now. I love him more and more each day!


----------



## mackjess

Busy weekend with the baby. Wedding saturday, then church and to a friend's to watch football yesterday. He is TEETHING early, but still was a good baby. He's nursing more frequently and definitely drooling more, but luckily he hasn't been too fussy.

I love all the girl names. I do like Norah, but I can understand the doubt. I wasn't 100% on Finn's name until day 2 and we did the birth cert then. Joely is also super cute.


----------



## mackjess

ladies, I wish I could ttc again! am I crazy? with finances and my work leave I can't start ttc again until April. need to wait till 2015 to deliver. I hope I make it that long!


----------



## bobster

April's not too long away Mackjess. I am jealous. We decided we'd wait until Jack is 2 but I'm already getting broody for some ttc madness again (or know I will be in a few months).

When do you plan to stop breast feeding? It will be weird for me seeing the signs of ovulation again but not ttc. It will feel alien lol! Are you all planning no. 2 pretty soon? Phez do you think there will be a no. 3?


----------



## bobster

Mackjess when did Finn first give you a smile and properly look at you? I can't wait until he's a bit more responsive. All he does it sleep, trump, poo and eat at the moment! I hope he's not getting bored but I guess he's only 2 weeks old.


----------



## mackjess

I want to say it was at 3 weeks. At his 4 week appt he was smiling, cooing, holding his head up and following toys all the way around and doing all his 2 month stuff. Now he's leveled out and will probably be doing his 4 month stuff on time. He's getting really close to rolling over, which is the last 4 moth goal I'm trying to hit. Like you, I worried about him not being interested or me over stimulating him at 2 weeks. Then it seemed like during 3 weeks he did something new every day. It was incredible.


----------



## bobster

I hope Jack follows Finn and starts responding to me soon. His eyes are still trying to focus on things and he has a cold so I think thats made him even more lethargic. I wish he could sleep as long as he does during the day at night!


----------



## mlm115

Love reading about your boys and how they are developing! Hope to hear updates on Greg soon too.


----------



## mackjess

OH, sorry I skipped over the BF question. I think with supply and everything, I'm going to make it until 6 months. I'd love to have him nurse once or twice a day until he's a year old but we'll see how the supply goes. I'm going to have to really start exercising and eating better after 6 months gets here (january) if I want to start TTC in April so I'm not sure my supply will hold up. All along I'd hoped to make it til 6 months so I'll be thrilled with that. Heck, I'd be thrilled with 4 months! 

And remember my first few weeks? You ladies thought I'd moved on to another board and dropped off the face of the earth? :haha: I WAS TOO TIRED TO TYPE. So you must be doing great to keep up with us Bobster.

MLM, I can't wait to meet your princess.


----------



## MrsPhez

I am pretty sure I can speak for DH as well when I say there will be no number 3 Bobster, especially as we have the set. No seriously, even if we had had another boy I think my ttc days are over. And this makes me very happy! Plus I'm 37 so risks of more mc and other nasties puts me off. If I was younger, maybe....
Bobster, I know I wished time away when Dexter was really small and then couldnt remember it, me and DH struggle to now. He'll be yelling "Mum I've done a poooooo" before you know it! He's just settling into life outside the womb, won't be long.....
And we're now both tentatively agreed on Joely at the moment. Not in top 100 uk names which is good but not too wacky. Thanks for your feedback ladies!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,

I've just been catching up on the posts. 
Mackjess and bobster, so funny that you're talking of trying again because I was saying to DH today that there's no way I could go through all this again! Maybe once Greg is home and we are living a 'normal' life I will start to feel different. 

Ah, girls names are so hard- there is so much more choice I think. I love our name for Greg, it just really suits him and I couldn't imagine him being called anything else. Norah and Seren are def my favourites of your suggestions Mlm and Mrs Phez.

Bobster, did you choose a middle name for jack? How are you getting on now OH is back to work? How are you getting on with your buggy, happy with your choice?

Greg is doing really well thanks ladies, he is out of the incubator and in a heated cot, he's still being tube fed and I've been loaned a hospital grade double pump and have been able to get a good few mL's of colostrum out so have been encouraged by that. We tried him on the breast and he made a few attempts but he just doesn't have the strength and tires easily. He has a brain scan tomorrow (standard test in prem babies) so fingers crossed that is all ok. 
Can't believe he was 5 days old today- gone so quickly. Once he has his tubes out and is home I will post a pic. He has a head of lovely dark hair and lightly tanned skin- not sure what colour his eyes will be yet. He weighs 4lbs 10 oz.


----------



## mlm115

Thanks for updating jane! Yay for your pumping success, that is very promising. Sounds like your little man is making some good progress, woo! I'm sure you can't wait to get to "normal" life, I can only imagine.

So crazy you ladies are thinking of ttc, time has absolutely flown by lately I can't even believe it. Dh and I have thought about it though and think after the new year in 2015 we will go for #2 (assuming everything goes well with this little one). So Mack could already have 2 babies by then : )


----------



## mlm115

Forgot to say I love your new pic bobster! Adorable!

And I think joely is super cute phez. I haven't really heard it before, i think it's very nice.


----------



## bobster

Thanks for updating Jane. Sounds like you're both doing really well! Keep going with the pump. Mines been a life saver as we give jack bottles when I need a rest. would really recommend the medela swing electric pump if you want one for home. It's pricey but cheapest place I've seen it is john Lewis at £ 100. I bet he looks such a tiny little tidger! Remember its normal for them to lose weight in first week so don't panic he will put it back on as your milk comes in. They scared me because jack lost over 10% but it took forever for milk to come and for us both to learn how to latch properly. You're doing so well. Keep going. He will be out and you will be in normality in no time. Hope you are managing to rest.

Thank u mlm about picture. How are you getting on with buying things and nursery etc? 

Pram ok but basket difficult to access when carrycot on which is a pain. Fine when car seat on. Also its difficult going shopping and holding a basket with a pram. I don't know if there's something im missing on how others manage this...


----------



## mlm115

Nursery is painted and furniture gets delivered tomorrow! Then I get to decorate/accessorize yay! Still have to do my silver polka dot decals on the wall... Hoping it won't be too big of a pain because I want them all even and will have to measure precisely. We will see.


----------



## bobster

Sounds good mlm. What colour have you gone for? You'll have to take a picture when its done! I didn't get my arty bits done as planned to do them the week before he was due but Jack had other plans! Sounds like your nursery is going to be much more organised than mine.

Jane did you manage to get nursery furniture and things? Have you got moses basket for little one? Hope you are both doing well. And Dad too. Its tough for men as they often feel helpless. Dan went off to be sick during the labour as it all got too much for him haha. How was your OH during your labour?


----------



## mlm115

Down to double digits, woohoo!


----------



## mackjess

I remember that day MLM. It's really going to start flying by now!


----------



## bobster

I remember it too and it really does fly by now. 3 down two to go. Can't wait to hear the introductions of your little ladies!


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> I remember it too and it really does fly by now. 3 down two to go. Can't wait to hear the introductions of your little ladies!

Aw check out little Jack! I can't wait for our little girl to come either! 4 months yet, but nearly 22 weeks, can't believe it.
Bump is getting ridiculous but baby measured normally thank goodness, just my constant eating! Luckily my stomach has started becoming rather uncomfortable if I eat a lot so portion size is coming down!
Generally feeling OK, just tight across the abdomen. And they measured my cyst at 20 weeks, it's now a whopping 9x8cm. That makes me a bit nervous (if it twists can cause extreme pain apparently). Just have to sit it out unless it does become bothersome and hope it behaves itself.
How is our Jane doing I wonder? Fabulously I'm sure...


----------



## bobster

Jane how are you all?


----------



## mlm115

I forgot you had that cyst issue phez. Hope it doesn't bother you or cause pain. 

Hope you and the family are well Jane. Is Greg about ready to come home yet?


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies, haven't had chance to catch up with all the posts but wanted to let you know that we brought Greg home last night :happydance:
Will post properly once we are a bit more organised :flower:


----------



## mlm115

GI_Jane said:


> Hey ladies, haven't had chance to catch up with all the posts but wanted to let you know that we brought Greg home last night :happydance:
> Will post properly once we are a bit more organised :flower:

I'm so happy to read this update!!! Welcome home Greg!


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Hey ladies, haven't had chance to catch up with all the posts but wanted to let you know that we brought Greg home last night :happydance:
> Will post properly once we are a bit more organised :flower:

YEY!!! Beyond elated for all 3 of you. What a fantastic feeling that must be!


----------



## mackjess

just did a happy dance


----------



## bobster

Yay! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## MrsPhez

https://www.tiffanyrose.com/maternity/clothing/AMBMB/Amber-Maternity-Dress-(Midnight-Blue).html

So excited, bought this dress on ebay for half the price for my brother's wedding when I'll be 38 weeks! Arrived today and looks fab, hope it's stretchy enough! The seller wore it at 35 weeks with a big bump and said there was room to spare so hopefully will be OK. 
How is everyone? Can't wait to see a pic either Jane!


----------



## mackjess

looks lovely! I hope the wedding is close by. 38 weeks! Lol


----------



## mlm115

Very pretty dress! I hope your little one waits til after the wedding to make her entrance!


----------



## mackjess

ugh. I have a terrible cold and worried Finn is getting it too. he sounds so congested when I'm nursing him. so far he's acting like he's feeling ok, and I've been using saline and the bulb syringe in his nose, a humidifier in his room and vapor rub. praying my sweet boy doesn't get sick.


----------



## bobster

Aww poor Finn. Sounds like you're doing everything you can to prevent it. Jack's a bit bunged up too so got a dehumidifier and propped his Moses basket up at one end. It's awful when they're all snuffly isn't it! Lovely dress phez!


----------



## bobster

Mackjess are you doing tummy time with Finn? We started yesterday and jack did really well lifting his head. How often are you meant to do it throughout the day to build their muscles?


----------



## GI_Jane

Here's my little man


----------



## GI_Jane

and a close up. He was still a bit jaundice in this picture.


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,
Congrats on the double digits mlm- so exciting that you are nearing the final trimester and love the dress mrs phez- hope you make your bro's wedding :winkwink:

What is tummy time bobster? is that the same as skin to skin or kangaroo time? How are you getting on with oh back at work? DH has started back today which is really crap given that we've only just brought Greg home.

argh I hate colds, not looking forward to dealing with childhood illness's.

Greg is doing ok, he has gained a little bit of weight but the hospital and community nurses are keeping a close eye on it. We are managing to combination feed with formula and breastfeeding/expressed milk but he tires quickly and is not getting the volume he needs. We have been getting contradictory advice from different health visitors etc and its hard to know what is best. Its taken a long time for my milk to come in and the volumes are pretty low- i think him being in the unit and the stress/emotion of the last 2 weeks has affected it big time. 

So they think the early labour was brought on because of an infection. Thankfully Greg's cultures came back negative but we've both had IV antibiotics to be on the safe side.

I got the medela swing pump as well bobster, i like it but do wish I could have afforded the double one.


----------



## mlm115

What a little nugget! I love his little face Jane! I wonder what kind of infection you could have had without them knowing or having symptoms? Strange. Glad he is well though and gaining some weight. Sounds like you're doing a good job mama &#128512;


----------



## bobster

He is just gorgeous Jane! What a beautiful baby. He has so much hair! Gorgeous. Glad you've both doing well. I got contradictory advice too. We saw a different midwife every time. Just find your own way. Jack struggled too and they advised cup feeding to top him up but it just seemed to dribble fish his chin which was souk destroying after all the effort pumping. Your milk will get quicker don't worry. 

That's rubbish about hubby going back to work already. Have you got on ok so far? It's scary being on your own at first isn't it. Can hub get some annual leave booked?


----------



## bobster

Oh tummy time is where u put them on their tummy and they try to push themselves up. Its meant to help strengthen their neck and shoulder muscles to help them get to develop a bit quicker. I bought a playmate for him to do it on but only started yesterday


----------



## bobster

Jane he has lon fingers! Jack does too. Jacks toes are really long too. They look like he could hang upsidedown from them lol no idea who they've come from.


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Here's my little man

Jane, he's absolutely beautiful! I've fallen a bit in love with him (he looks a bit like Dexter did when he was born).
The midwife invasion after the birth is a bit much (I found anyway) with all their feeding input and advice. Just feed him what you can, when you can if he tires easily. You'll get there......


----------



## mackjess

Jane he is beautiful. I'd type more but I am miserable with a cold. 

bobster I try to do ten minutes a day. we are also trying to roll over and having him sit propped up.


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks ladies, he is a handsome little fellow but I am biased.
Isn't it strange being pregnant one minute and then not. I wonder how all of him fit in!

It's reassuring to know that you also found the advice contradictory bobster and I totally agree about the midwife/health visitor invasion a bit much mrs phez. We also have the community nurse from the special care baby unit involved as well- keep getting their names mixed up and feel like they take up so much of my day keep popping in and out. Having said that we have had to ring them to check if some things are 'normal' so is good to have that back-up.

Last night we ended up in children's a&e, Greg was so lethargic and his temp was low and wouldn't feed- seems brighter today though and they put it down to the fact he is exhausted on the combination feeding schedule. We've been advised to shelve the breast feeding for now and just give him the expressed stuff in a bottle religiously every four hours.

How are you feeling today mackjess? Well done on starting your weight loss, I also need to start down that route but can't stop comfort eating right now.

DH is saving his annual leave for Christmas holidays but will be working from home the odd days where he can.

Please tell me the sleep deprivation gets easier? Anyone else never remember to do their pelvic floor exercises?


----------



## bobster

I hope it gets easier Jane! I'm finding lack of sleep hard too. 
Glad he's ok Jane. It's best to get these things checked. Could the handicrafts be making him more lethargic too? Jack had it quite bad and it made him really sleepy. 

It is weird being pregnant 1 minute and a mum the next. Surreal. Sounds a good idea to give the expressed milk. I think it'd gentler on the nipples. Jack as quite a shallow latch at time ouch! Do you feel like all you do is pump milk now? Like daisy the cow?


----------



## GI_Jane

Totally! 
Wash the stuff>sterilise>express>feed>wash>sterilise>express>feed......
and they tell me to do this 7-8 times a day plus there are the formula top ups to prepare and give- there's little time to do anything else!

Sleep when baby sleeps was the advice- yeah, right!


----------



## bobster

Just read my last post back - hope you made sense of it. The predictive text on my phone always turns my words into other words lol!

What formula are you giving him and how often? I give Jack about 1-2 small cartons full a day and am using the ready made stuff. Its about 65p for a small carton but maybe I should buy a tin of powder. Just not sure how to make it up.

Do you find Greg's sick more after formula compared to breast milk?


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Just read my last post back - hope you made sense of it. The predictive text on my phone always turns my words into other words lol!
> 
> What formula are you giving him and how often? I give Jack about 1-2 small cartons full a day and am using the ready made stuff. Its about 65p for a small carton but maybe I should buy a tin of powder. Just not sure how to make it up.
> 
> Do you find Greg's sick more after formula compared to breast milk?

We used Aptamil (if you're interested!!!), the stuff you buy in big containers. But think the advice is to stick to the one you started on. Chose Aptamil as it seemed a hit with other Mums, plus they do the Hungry Baby version and Comfort to help settle colicky tums (which really helped a baby of some friends of ours). Which ones did you choose?


----------



## mackjess

I used Enfamil. He does fine on formula and or breastmilk, but I prefer the BF diapers, they get smelly when he eats formula. Peeew weee.

So far, little man hasn't gotten sick. I'm amazed. And chuckling cause I've always said I have the worst immune system ever. Apparently even a 3 month old is less of a weenie than me. I am staying at home to work tomorrow and keeping him home with me. Hoping that he makes it thru the weekend without getting sick. I don't want him to get the babysitters 2 yo son sick so I kept him home yesterday to keep an eye on him, and he seemed perfectly fine all day. His nose is stuffy, but that has always been that way. My ped said long as he doesn't snore at night, which he doesn't, to stay on top of the saline and boogy grabbing (what i call the bulb syringe) and he will outgrow his prone to be stuffy when his little nose gets bigger. I'm happy to report he gets his little nose from his momma. He looks so much like his daddy that I'm glad he got something from me!

Jane, It gets better. But get help. My sister came over and stayed on top of the bottle washing and laundry for me. My husband washed them at night, and my mother in law and neighbors brought food over. The advise that I got from the 4 different lactation specialists did contradict each other alot at times, but the best lesson I got was to keep the pumping going for 7 minutes on each side after the milk stops. So if the milk stopped after 4 minutes, to keep pumping, long as it wasn't painful, for a total of 11 minutes after the milk stopped, but not to go over 15 minutes total on each side. I did that long enough that the milk came for the solid 15 minutes. It took a few weeks to get there, but I got to where I produced enough by doing that, I only had to pump for every other feeding. Not every feeding. That was like half my day back! I was so tired I had to keep a notebook next to me to write down what time I started pumping, and what time the milk stopped. LOL. Otherwise it would be a few minutes after the milk stopped, and I'd be like OMG I ALREADY FORGOT what time that was.

Finn is a champ with latching now, your guys will get there. When he hit about 2 1/2 months, he got so good at it I had to be careful. I'd have him on the boppy near me, getting situated with a burp cloth or whatever and he'd get a latch on the side of my boob and give me a hickey in a split second. lol. He's a hungry man!

Still waiting patiently to meet your princesses. Glad you ladies are doing/feeling well.


----------



## bobster

Thanks for the advice about pumping Mack i'll keep it on now after the milk stops. I usually take it off straight away so that's good to know. 

While I was brushing my teeth tonight getting ready for bed I noticed my boobs started dripping! That's never happened before so milk must be improving! 

I am using aptamil too. Jack didn't seem to agree with cow and gate so much. Will try the comfort one though for comic if i can find it. I've been giving jack infacol on the evenings to settle his tum. He sometimes looks like he's trying to squeeze a Poo out bless him. He only had 1 Poo yesterday and looked really uncomfortable and then 2 today. He was having about 6 a day before. Do you think this is due to having forumla? Poor little mite hope he's not constipated...


----------



## mlm115

Not formula/feeding related, but today I am officially in 3rd tri &#128512;. Yay!


----------



## bobster

Congrats mlm. The last lap now!


----------



## mackjess

congrats mlm!

my poor bubs has his first ear infection. I feel terrible about it. he starts on antibiotics today so hopefully we are feeling better fast


----------



## bobster

Aww poor Finn! Hope he gets better soon. It must be awful seeing him poorly. Jack's got a little snuffle and thats bad enough! 

Me and OH tried to dtd the other evening as I thought things had recovered down there but oh no it was ouch! When does that get better mack? Feel like im neglecting poor boyfriend as its been about 2 months! Everything looks healed now and didn't have stitches. Sorry if tmi.


----------



## GI_Jane

Congratulations on the 3rd tri Mlm, not long until you can join us on the sleep deprivation ride :winkwink: how are you feeling, any of the more annoying pregnancy symptoms rearing their head?

Oh no mackjess, hope the antibiotics kick in soon.

Ouch bobster. We haven't dtd for ages, maybe since I was about 20 weeks. I feel like I'm neglecting him too and to be honest I could do other things to put a smile on his face but I just don't feel like it. I feel very unattractive right now, I didn't get off lightly with the stretch marks and weight gain and my skin has really flared up on my face :nope:

We are using SMA formula which is the one they started him on in hospital so have stuck with that, we use powder during the day and the ready made stuff for night feeds. Thanks for the advice on the pumping mackjess.


----------



## bobster

ditto! I have stretch marks and bad skin galore too. Feel bad for him but i've lost my mojo completely!


----------



## bobster

How's greg doing with his sleeping? are you sharing the night feeds or going solo?


----------



## GI_Jane

Greg has got reflux and needs to be held upright for quite a while after feeding which is really dragging out the feed. When he eventually goes down he is pretty good but there's only about an hour and thirty until it starts all over again. 
How is jacks sleeping? Are you able to sleep when he sleeps? 

I'm on changing and feeding duty until about 3 or 4 am when DH takes over and lets me sleep until he heads to work late morning but from tomorrow he is back to leaving at 6.30 am so not sure how we will work it then. I feel like perhaps I should do the whole night given that he is at work all day.

How do you ladies work it?


----------



## mackjess

Thanks ladies, Finn is doing well. He never fussed much or had a fever from the ear infection. He's such a good baby, but I'm biased. :)

Jane, when DH went back to work I did all the night feedings. I had a bottle ready though when he got home from work and I'd crawl to bed and have an evening nap. It helped me make it through the nights!


----------



## bobster

I do all the night feeds now. The first weeks while dan was off we did it like you in shifts. He sleeps on the sofa Monday to Thursday so we don't wake him and then he gets up and helps on the weekends. To be honest though its easier to do it alone as jack only really settles by putting him on the boob and gets really fussy if you just give him a bottle. 

He wakes for a feed every 3 hours but like Greg it can take him a while to feed and then settle. He does seem to be sleeping a bit longer the last few nights though at between 3-4 hours a pop. I can't sleep during the day. I've tried but i cant switch off when its daytime so I try to go back to sleep in the.morning after his first feed of day. I don't get up so I'm still tired. Then like Mack I try to get an early night. 

He struggles to settle in his Moses basket though so I've been bed sharing with him while daddys on sofa. He goes to sleep at about half 8 in his.basket up until the first wake-up and then he doesn't settle on his own. I know its naughty and the hv would have a fit if she knew but its the only way we can both get some sleep. 

Glad finn's doing well and is being good. I hope you are feeling ok too.


----------



## bobster

Is there anything they can give for his reflux Jane? I was wondering if jack had it too as he's sick a lot after feeds particularly with formula. How'd you know it was reflux?


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster, it was the community nurse at SCBU that suggested reflux from his symptoms of vomiting (projectile vomit rather than a bit of spit up) and never ending squirming when you put him down.
She suggested infacol you get at the chemist, burping him every 20 mL's, sitting him upright after feeding or in the bouncer and put the crib mattress at an angle. If that doesn't work she said go to the GP and they would give him ranitidine.
Hope this info helps. The frequent burping has helped, not tried the infacol.

The hv annoys me. We were told by SCBU to keep Greg warm as he is small he'd feel the cold more than a term baby, the hv walks in and first thing she says is that he has too many blankets on and the risk of SIDS increases so we took the blankets off. Next evening GP sent us to A&E because Greg's temperature had gone too low. They also said not to have his mattress at an angle where as SCBU nurse said to do it as prem babies are prone to reflux.

I think you need to do what works for you and sounds like what you are doing works for your situation. I think DH might have to start sleeping in the spare room or sofa too. Does jack like his pram carrycot? Greg seems to so I use that more than the crib during the day time when he is downstairs with me.

I think I will start doing the evening naps too but evening seems to be when Greg is settled and DH and I get to spend some time together over dinner- its difficult trying to do every thing at once.

How are you finding taking them out just to the supermarket etc? At the moment it feels like everything revolves around his feeding and getting him ready to go is a massive task, does this get better as you gain more confidence?


----------



## bobster

Oh yes its still a big polava to go anywhere with jack but I'm not as daunted by it as I first was. We have a big of. Routine where I put him in the pram and he screams so I then take him out and rock and feed him a bit of forumla an then put him back in and go really quick. If that doesn't work I will carry him till we get outside and moving and put him in once we're out s he tends to settle once we're going as he's being bumped about in the pram or in the car. There's been a couple of times when he's been screaming all the way round sainsburys and it is awful but nothing u can do. 

At first he slept in carry cot as we didn't have a Moses basket but he didn't seem to like it so we don't tend to use it anymore apart from trips out. He naps in a bouncer.during day and sleeps in moses basket and my bed at night. 

I know what u mean about all conflicting advice and interfering from health professionals. Sounds like you're doing a good job your own way though. I give jack ibfacol every evening at about 6 and he does seem less ubcomfortable since. 

Worry that I'm not stimulating him enough but they don't do a lot Do they. Can't wait to get a smile from him


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey, I made it to the supermarket and back with Greg on my own- felt like a big achievement. 
Bobster, think you mentioned it was tricky trying to get bits in the shopping basket with the carrycot on- totally agree.


----------



## bobster

Oh thought it was just my model of pram! Maybe its all of them. It's fine with car seat attached but its a bit cold for that now. Perhaps the push chair bit will be easier when they're older. Glad you did it and it went ok. Did he sleep? Maybe try take him for a little walk each day so you can get used to the routine of getting him out. And also get more confident. That's what im doing and I am slowly getting new confident. I don't want to become a hermit either. I hate it when he cries though as I panic as not used to breast feeding ib public yet. Did it yesterday for the first time in a cafe but was sat in corner with 3 other breast feeding mums so was easier. Not done it on my own yet so might try and be brave today Eek. Are you still expressing and going bottles or are you bf as well? I don't feel like he's getting enough milk from me as he gets bigger so I keep having to top him up with formula :(


----------



## GI_Jane

He slept the whole time so wasn't too bad, yep too cold for car seat only. I remember when I was shown the uppababy vista buggy, it had a vertical zip on the basket for that reason, don't know why more of them don't have that.

Well done for getting out as often as you do and for BF in public- sounds like you found a good spot. I'm going to build up to venturing out everyday. There is 'rhyme time' at the local children's centre so might aim for that when he's a bit older and had his first set of jabs. We want to take him swimming and baby massage/reflexology but he's too young. What activities are you looking at doing bobster?

Shame we don't live closer, would love to meet for a cuppa and slice of cake.

GP prescribed Greg gaviscon but have to wait one more week until he is 4 weeks old :nope:


----------



## GI_Jane

Forgot to say that we are BF but for short periods of 10 mins only as he tires really quick but still using the nipple shield as he just can't get it all in his mouth otherwise. Then we are topping up with the formula and/or expressed milk but my volumes are small too so i reckon we will never work up to exclusive breast milk feeding.

Shame there is no way of knowing how much they have taken in when BF.

Breast feeding specialist told me of a herb called fenugreek that helps to improve volumes, I've been sprinkling it on my food during the day. Tastes like a curry powder- didn't go well with my yoghurt :dohh:


----------



## mackjess

I take a fenugreek supplement as well Jane. it really helped when I was sick, my supply dropped big time. now that he's eating more, I keep taking it. a few times a week I still do on feeding with formula as I can't keep up!


----------



## bobster

Feel like i have af cramps. Post partum bleeding more or less finished about a week ago but now have a light red bleed again. Not sure if this is my first af or just more post baby bleeding. Feels like an af with the cramps. Thought af wasn't meant to return if bf? confused. 

Thanks for tip on herb I will try it!


----------



## GI_Jane

Did your light bleeding and cramps continue bobster? Sounds like it could be af. I think I read somewhere af could return at anytime but would be delayed if exclusively breast feeding only. 

Did you book your 6 week check up for you and jack at the GP? Did you decide on your contraception- I was thinking the copper coil but not liking the potential for infection and heavy/painful periods. 

I think I need to use the fenugreek supplements rather than the ground herb itself as I don't think I'm taking enough in because it tastes foul- I might have better luck with concentrated supplements like mackjess is using.


----------



## mackjess

Well it got cold here. Way below freezing this morning. Finn looked so cute all bundled up and with a hat on. The talk about pumping made me do better at work. I've made sure to pump after his first feeding, and then 3 times at work for the full 15 minutes. I had been stopping when the milk stopped, but now my supply is going back up a little. Yay!

Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## mlm115

How has it been going being back at work Mack? Easier or harder than you thought?


----------



## GI_Jane

Well done mackjess, I was pumping whilst reading your post about pumping LOL.

How are you feeling mlm, have you purchased most things now, when is your baby shower- 80 days to go! 

How are you doing Mrs Phez? I couldn't imagine doing these early days if I had a toddler to look after too....

Here is a pic of my tiny man, can't get it up the right way- sorry.


----------



## mlm115

I feel good. Starting to get nervous about everything there is left to do. My baby shower is in 10 days, so I'm really hoping we will get a lot of stuff we need. My furniture is here though and room is painted which I love &#128515;. I hope Norah doesn't surprise me early like Greg did for you Jane, I'm not ready!!


----------



## mackjess

Oh my that precious little man. Finn already seems like a giant. I miss how tiny he was. :(

Mlm, glad you are doing well. I hope your baby shower is a lot of fun! Going back to work has been hard, but it's OK. Luckily I really like my job so that has made it easier. I don't mind being there, I just hate that I'm not with Finn. When he did tummy time at the sitter's yesterday he got his knees up under him. I don't like missing any little thing!


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Well done mackjess, I was pumping whilst reading your post about pumping LOL.
> 
> How are you feeling mlm, have you purchased most things now, when is your baby shower- 80 days to go!
> 
> How are you doing Mrs Phez? I couldn't imagine doing these early days if I had a toddler to look after too....
> 
> Here is a pic of my tiny man, can't get it up the right way- sorry.

Hello Jane! Made it to the magic 24 weeks, feeling pretty good. Bit nervous about the early newborn days and Dexter, but he'll be 3, potty trained and pretty helpful, he's a good kid. Plus we've extended his hours at nursery which will help and newborns sleep a lot right?? If he was younger I would be very nervous! Lots of Mums at the playgroups I go to are expecting which is really nice, lots of friendly support!


----------



## bobster

Jane he's beautiful! How much does he weigh now?

Bleeding stopped again now so who knows... Not thought about contraception yet but will probably stick with the pill. Don't like hormones but too chicken to have copper coil. 

Went to boots yesterday but they don't sell fenugreek supps. Have you bought yours yet?

Hope you get loads at your shower mlm. 

Congrats on going past v day phez.

Got a smile from jack yesterday. Going to try and get another today. Hoping it wasn't just wind lol.

Mack it must be hard working and feeling like you are missing things. I will feel the same I'm sure. Its good you enjoy your work though. Must make it easier to go back.


----------



## mackjess

Phez wow you are cruising right along! Almost down to double digits. Woohooo. I'm sure Dexter will be so excited about his new little sister that things will be great.

Bobster - Just wait. After that first smile things started rolling. More smiles, laughs, more alert, grabbing, trying to roll and sit. They do something new every day and it's all so amazing.


----------



## GI_Jane

Looking forward to smiles and giggles from Greg. Loving his cute coughs. hiccups and sneezes.

Bobster I got the fenugreek supplements from Holland and Barratt and the ordinary ground cooking herb from morrisons. Went to a breast feeding support clinic today, was so helpful but his mouth is still too small to latch on without the shield but feeling more confident that we will get there.

Sounds like your both doing really well Mrs Phez and Mlm, looking forward to hearing about baby showers, your births and seeing pics of your little girls once they arrive.


----------



## mlm115

I'm finally out of the eggplant stage, yay! That was long!


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey Mlm- what is an acorn squash? Don't remember being that vegetable!


----------



## bobster

I don't remember that one either... Maybe its new! 

Think the smile must have been wind as he's not done it since. Mil was trying to make him smile the other day. I thought it would be typical if he did it for her first and the thought really irritated me! I'm so grouchy at the mo. Wonder if its from hormones from breast feeding. Anyone else feel this way? 

Jane glad you are getting on well with the sheilds. Are they easy to use through the night when you're half asleep? Will you be going back to bf support group? I'm reluctant to join mother and baby groups after going a few times to coffee groups as I found it a bit dull just talking about babies. I want to talk about other things when I go out. Is this just me being grouchy again?


----------



## mackjess

Bobster, girl you need a break! I get like that sometimes. Dh will stay at home with Finn while I just go to the grocery store or lunch or something then I feels better.


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm grouchy too, but mainly it's with my mum saying that I'm over feeding him and other unuseful comments like that! He had a weigh in yesterday- he is now 3kg! Think that's 6lbs 12 oz-he's gained 2lbs in 5 weeks :thumbup:

DH tended to him a lot of the weekend so felt more human after some unbroken sleep and long hot shower and time on my own but hasn't taken long to feel absolutely exhausted again.

Everyone keep telling me it does get better- is that true mackjess. How many hours does Finn sleep through the night now? We are still on a 3-4 hour feeding cycle but some nights he just won't settle unless he's on someone's chest. 

I think coffee meets can be a bit boring- I did one last week but I'm hoping the activity ones will be better. 

I faced my fear yesterday and jumped on the scales. I'm 14 lbs heavier than before pregnancy but I was overweight then too :nope: can't stop comfort eating with the sleep deprivation.


----------



## bobster

Argh Jane I feel your pain with everything! Hate people casting doubt in your mind.sounds to me like you're doing a cracking job as he's gaining weight so well! I don't think you can over feed them. They will take what they need so don't worry. The health visitor will soon tell you if not. 

Im looking forward to weigh-in tomorrow. it makes it all seem worth the blood sweat and tears when they grow.

I feel you on the weight too. Bought a yoga dcs but still to open it! I think the tiredness does make you more hungry. I've been craving chocolate big time. 

Jacks on the same routine as Greg by the sounds of it. He wakes every 3 hours during the night. He is napping less during the day so hoping his night time sleeps might start being longer. 

I think you are right Mack I do need a break. Would love Dan to have jack for a whole night but the only way he'll settle and fall asleep is on the boob :( 

Going to give the groups a miss for now as while I'm so tired I feel very antisocial. Jane what activity groups do you have planned? Has your skin cleared up yet? Mines still bad. Going to ask gp about it at my check up.


----------



## mackjess

Xmas photos! And our 4 month well baby check is in about an hour so I gotta run. Hope you all are doing well.

mlm- did you have your baby shower or is that coming up still?

Phez are you all lined up for your new little princess yet?

Jane, Greg will get there with sleeping longer. It was at 5 weeks with Finn, but since he was a little early it could take him longer I think?

Bobster, OMG what a dream a WHOLE night would be. I get excited when I can take a shower without the baby fussing and rushing me.

https://viewimages.jcpportraits.com/sharealbum/sharealbumlist?rndId=AwcBAgZBWA==&uId=BAECCQRFWw==


----------



## bobster

Lovely photos mackjess. Can't believe how big he's grown. It weird to think that jacks going to be that big so soon. They grow so quickly. Is he crawling yet or is it too soon for that? What do they check in the 4 month appointment?


----------



## bobster

My gorgeous little man is now 10 lb 6 oz! All he does is eat.

Do your boys trump a lot mack and jane? Jack farts so much! Maybe its a boy thing :shrug:

Here's some updated pics.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1291.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 5









photo (16).jpg
File size: 54.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## GI_Jane

Loving the photos mackjess and bobster.
Finn is so smiley in this set of pics mackjess, just wonderful.

Wow bobster, 10 lb 6oz is great- good job on the feeding. He is so alert in the pics. I just realised that Greg is only 10 days younger than Jack....it would have been my due date next thurs 28th nov!

Oh my goodness, Greg farts like anything and sometimes when he pops one out he makes noises like he's enjoying doing it! They can smell pretty evil though!

Is your shower this weekend Mlm or did you already have it? Sorry I lost track of time.

DH let me have a 3 hour nap but I feel worse for it- I just crave more now :dohh:


----------



## mlm115

Your boys are adorable ladies. Seems like you have all been doing such an awesome job with them. I like reading about what you are going through so I can mentally prepare for what is in store for me!

My shower is this weekend. I'm looking forward to it, and it looks like most of the stuff we registered for has been purchased, woo! Yes, I'm impatient and have checked my registry every day haha.


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> Your boys are adorable ladies. Seems like you have all been doing such an awesome job with them. I like reading about what you are going through so I can mentally prepare for what is in store for me!
> 
> My shower is this weekend. I'm looking forward to it, and it looks like most of the stuff we registered for has been purchased, woo! Yes, I'm impatient and have checked my registry every day haha.

Lol Mlm, enjoy your shower. You'll have to post a pic of your nursery once you have everything in place.


----------



## bobster

Glad Greg farts a lot too because I asked my friend who has a little girl and she said she hadnt noticed that! Thought it was just jack being smelly Haha.

Don't know why but my tickers wrong. Jacks 6 weeks and 5 days old today. It really is strange to think that gregs only a little behind jack and strange that he would stilk be in your tum now if you hit your due date. He's doing soo well. And so are you! Sometimes a nap does make you feel worse as its hard to wake up. I think I'm going to ask dan to have him for a night soon as tiredness s getting ridiculous now. I keep snapping at him and then feeling guilty and apologising and then doing it again. Every small thing is irritating me at the moment but I know its not his fault and have to stop taking it out on him. 

Enjoy your shower mlm. Can't wait to see pics of your nursery when its done!


----------



## GI_Jane

How was your shower Mlm?


----------



## mlm115

The shower was great! I feel very fortunate to have so many people that came to celebrate the baby and bring gifts. I feel much better now that we have most of the stuff we need. Just need to put it all away/assemble it now. 

How are you doing Phez? Haven't heard an update from you in a little while.


----------



## bobster

Yay glad it went well mlm. It's exciting putting everything away and making it all homely isn't it. 

You've got a funny shaped baby hehe a cucumber is a new one isn't it! 

Yes how are you doing phez?


----------



## mlm115

I know! I think they've updated their fruit/veggies in the last few weeks. It's about time!


----------



## bobster

Can't believe your little girl is as long as a cucumber. Amazing! 

Still keep staring at jack wondering how the hell he came out of me! and also how amazing it is that in 40 weeks he went from a poppy seed to a gorgeous little person! Wow.


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> The shower was great! I feel very fortunate to have so many people that came to celebrate the baby and bring gifts. I feel much better now that we have most of the stuff we need. Just need to put it all away/assemble it now.
> 
> How are you doing Phez? Haven't heard an update from you in a little while.

Hiya!
I'm fine thank you! Baby girl is rolling about as I type. Next mw app 9th Dec (3 months after the last one!) They pretty much leave you to it here if you've had an easy first pregnancy. Not worried though. Been busy with Dexter - swimming, playgroups, bday party, library for stories. Dexter has just found his confidence in the pool and will jump in without holding my hand, magical. He looks like he's swimming as well with both arms and feet going. Very proud. Only taken a year!!!! 
So fascinating reading the newborn tales, esp the sleep deprivation. Dexter sleeps 8-8now. I'm gonna have a shock to the system aren't I?? Loving the baby pics! Not done anything yet for the new arrival, where's the time going? 3rd tri next week and 95 days to go! Super fast pregnancy


----------



## GI_Jane

They really have updated the ticker- pineapple and lettuce for Mlm and mrs phez.

Think I have mastitis, one boob is incredibly painful, can't bare to touch it, it's red and hard in one place and I've been running a temperature. It could also be a blocked duct? When I pumed to help relieve the pressure I got one drop in 20 mins. We have our postnatal check on tuesday so will mention it.

Did you and jack have your postnatal check bobster?
Is jack starting to go longer between feeds? Are you getting more sleep? 

Greg is good, eating constantly at the moment so not much sleep. He is in to the 7lbs zone now. 

How was your first thanksgiving with Finn, mackjess?

This year will be a lovely Christmas for all of us with these bumps and babies on the scene :flower:


----------



## MrsPhez

Defo sounds like mastitis Jane, it's very painful isn't it. You may need antibiotics to clear it up, can't remember. Hope doesn't impact your bfing.
Belated Happy Thanksgiving to our friends over the pond, hope you had a lovely time.
3rd tri today and I'm a rutabaga! What? Kind of swede/turnip apparently. They have def updated since I was pregnant with Dexter.


----------



## mlm115

They updated it right after I got out of the 4 week eggplant stage- looks like you'll have a more interesting set of veggies phez. I actually get excited to see the changes, I'm jealous : )

It is crazy to me that you haven't been to the mw in 3 months! But I guess if nothing is wrong there is no point in going more frequently. Love your story about Dex and the pool. I'm very excited to have a baby, but I also think kids are so freaking adorable when they are around dexters age. 

Jane, that sounds very painful- can you wait til Tuesday? Ouch. 

Norah has been extremely active lately, although only during the day. She seems to go to sleep at night right along with me, so I have still been getting a really good nights sleep(minus the times I have to get up to pee lol). I hope she sticks to this schedule after she is born!


----------



## bobster

My check up is Wednesday Jane. Dreading Jack's jabs. Hate to see him in pain or upset. 

If your boon gets worse I second what chez says and would go tomorrow as you don't want it to affect your bf. 

Jacks been weird today and slept most of the day. Think he'll prob be a terror tonight now. He was last night too. Feels like he'll never sleep through but I know in reality he will eventually. 8 weeks old today! How's Greg's sleeping?


----------



## bobster

Jane good luck for jabs today. Jacks got his too and its my post natal check. The letter said wed 3rd so it was a typo. I'm sat here now dreading it. Hate him being upset and in pain but know it needs to be done. What times your appointment? Let us know how it goes.


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster, how did the jabs go? Was it today or tomorrow?

Today we just had the postnatal check for the two of us and his jabs are next week when he'll be 8 weeks. GP examined and confirmed it is most likely mastitis so have a course of antibiotics.

Mlm, so cute that Norah sleeps when you sleep. I'm so happy I can sleep on my front again (well when my boobs aren't sore and Greg's not crying!)

What are everyone's plans for Christmas? We will be staying at home but having the family come to us- be so nice not to spend hours driving anywhere this year.


----------



## bobster

I had postnatal and jack had jabs. It was ok. He had one in each thigh and some oral stuff too. Was dreading it!

How was your post natal? They didn't really do much in mine. She just asked if I was ok. Maybe because she knows im a nurse. 

Jacks had mucous in his Poo the last few days. I asked her about it but she didn't seem concerned. Anyone else's bub had this? he Strains a lot and seems uncomfortable but is going daily 1-2 times so not constipated. Such a worry these little people aren't they.


----------



## GI_Jane

Is jack a bit grisly today after the jabs?
At my postnatal she prodded my stomach, asked about my mood, the bleeding, what contraception I wanted, took blood pressure and examined my boobs because I mentioned they were painful.

Not seen any mucus in Greg's poo but as an adult I've had that and it was normal and something to do with it having a quick transit time out the bowel so assume that's a similar cause in babies?


----------



## bobster

Your check up was very thorough. I wasn't keen on my Dr, she didn't have a good patient manner and literally didn't check me over at all. She just asked if I was ok. Weird. 

Yes he was a bit grisly the day of the jabs, not too bad the day after. He's still not sleeping well. Feel so tired. 

Thanks for reassurance on the poo issue. I didn't know that could cause mucous. Makes sense as he poo's so often. 

How are the bumps coming along? Phew have you found this pregnancy/bump different to your boy pregnancy?

Mlm how's the nursery looking? Got your furniture up yet? Any pics?

Mack hope lovely Finn is well. Have you got him Xmas presents? I wasn't sure what to get Jack as it seems silly wrapping them to unwrap them myself lol. Will probably just get him a couple of toys to pop play with in a few months.


----------



## mackjess

Finn is very grabby and likes tissue, so I plan on getting him a few things in gift bags. Of course he will be more into crinkling the tissue than anything probably. I want to get him Scout for sure. You program it with his name and it sings songs and stuff. SUPER cute.

I have not even started xmas shopping for the rest of my family. I usually do the shopping for both sides, but I think I'm going to tell DH to take care of his side of the family. We are doing photos for most of the gifts so I just need to get some frames. And I have my niece and nephew to buy for still. URGH Christmas is coming up too fast!!

I bet the ladies who are pregnant have an extra special year. I loved it last year, the anticipation and knowing I'd have a little one to hold the next holiday. It's a good time. :)


----------



## GI_Jane

I was wondering about getting something for Greg, maybe just a rattle- he got so much when he was born so nothing that he really needs right now, I need to buy him a stocking though.

I was thinking of doing a 'my first year' photo frame thing for my parents and I could give them a new photo to put in it each month.

Tommorow we have a free class at a baby sensory play gym. I think he's not going to be awake to enjoy it mind you! I probably won't properly sign him up for another couple months when he's awake longer in the day.

Looking to start baby massage too...

Have you been affected by the storm bobster?


----------



## bobster

Love the photo gift ideas ladies. 

What's sensory gym entail? Sounds interesting. And baby massage... I've been so lazy and not joined anything. Letting tiredness get to me too much I think. May start some classes soon too. Let me know how yours go. Wasnt affected by storm. Was pretty bad wasn't it. Glad it calmed down today. Did you have any problems?

Was thinking earlier it doesn't seem a year ago that we were all talking about ttc last Christmas and Mack was worrying about if her bean would stick! Crazy... knew we'd all have bumps/babes this Christmas. Feel so lucky after feeling like it wouldn't happen this time last year. Such a lovely thought that it all worked out for us on this thread. Thanks for being there and all of your support over the last year :)


----------



## mlm115

I'll admit to a little but of jealousy that you 3 already have your LOs here for Christmas. Although being so close now does make me excited for next year! 

Funny how you can have a whole conversation about poo now, haha. Can't wait to join those talks!

I'm off work for a little vacation in a couple of weeks, so hope to finish the nursery then. I will be sure to post pics when I'm done!


----------



## GI_Jane

It's so close for you now Mlm, enjoy getting plenty of rest on your vacation and finishing the nursery. What is your due date? 

Bobster, the baby sensory class was songs, changing light colours, baby signing, bit of massage, various toys that feel different. Greg slept through the whole thing. To be honest, it's nothing you couldn't do at home with a little imagination.

Mackjess, what is your evening routine for Finn? I'm starting to think of one for Greg, bathing him before bed is the obvious choice but I've been told he should only be bathed once a week at the moment so need other ideas for what we can do?

Bobster have you started a routine yet? The health visitor said not to bother until 12 weeks but I think it wouldn't do any harm to slowly introduce a few things now.

Greg has his first set of vaccinations today :nope:


----------



## bobster

Yes mlm enjoy this last bit. Enjoy the sleeping and preparing her nursery. It's such a lovely point in pregnancy when you feel them moving regularly and the end is in sight. I loved the anticipation. Miss the kicks and bump. 

Jane poor greg. Was he ok after his jabs? I felt so guilty taking jack. It's an awful thing to do but so worth it. I haven't got a routine as such but I try to get jack to bed around 9 or half 9 and always have really dimmed lights and make sure its really quiet. We also put a hot water bottle in his Moses basket s so its warm before he gets in as it helps him settle to sleep. I don't bath him every night either. I do it once or twice a week. 

Jack slept for 6 hours straight last night, the most since he's been born! I hope it wasn't a fluke.


----------



## GI_Jane

6 hours at night, that's fantastic bobster-very envious! Did he do it again? Maybe this is the start of some restful nights for you.
DH and I don't share a bed anymore and I miss him.

Bobster, can I ask if you stopped changing him at night? The HV said as part of routine to only change their nappy if you think they've done a poo at night otherwise leave them be and just feed if needed- have you been doing this? I still change him when he wakes up for a feed. 

We are doing the day/night distinction thing but don't think he gets it. To be honest he sleeps 100% of the time in his buggy carrycot downstairs and I sleep on the sofa- its just become convenient with getting his bottle ready and is more comfortable to sit there if he won't settle. I think the first challenge for the routine will be to get him sleeping in his crib upstairs during the night hours- good tip about warming the sheets.

Mastitis is much better but my milk has dried up, I feel pretty upset and guilty about the BF. When I was pregnant I had so wanted to do it exclusively for the 6 months or even a year. Didn't bank on having a prem baby and never thought big knockers with flat nipples would add to the problem...oh well.

Starting to feel quite down recently and not feeling like I want to go out. Might be time to get back on the anti depressants now I'm not BF.

Greg didn't have his jabs in the end- I turned up but because he was 1 day short of 8 weeks they wouldn't do it. Felt bad as DH had taken the afternoon off work to be there.


----------



## MrsPhez

Aw Jane, don't be too hard on yourself hun. I think there are so many mums that want to BF but things happen that are out of your control, please don't blame yourself in any way OK? I wasn't BF and my brother was and I'm far cleverer than him hehe! And I didn't have any sickness or problems when I was a kid. It's difficult when there is so much pressure (intentional or unintentional) and from yourself. You're being a good Mum!!!

So 28 weeks just passed. Measuring right on track which took me by surprise as my bump is enormous but glad all is well. Had a chat with mw, epi v natural. I really want to try it differently this time and get out of hosp asap but as we all know, we can't plan these things. Will leave it till the last minute to decide I think.
TMI alert. My constipation is like nothing I have ever experienced. It kinda just gets stuck. I was on toilet for at least half hr earlier, scared the postman was going to knock with a Christmas delivery. More water needed I think. Any other tips?
Will pop in soon, keep up the good work yummies! Won't be long till I'm the only one w/o a baby, that's cool though. I already have my little darling Dexter who is being moved up to the next nursery class because he's so far ahead of his classmates! Hmm, or is that they just need more space?! Nooo, suely not, but then I am biased, he is a clever cookie!


----------



## mackjess

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been MIA. I had my review and it wasn't good. First time in my professional life (13 years) that I didn't get the highest possible rating! Super bummed and trying to do better at work. That being said, my boss did say I was still one of his top performers, just that last year I didn't work to what he had come to expect from me. So at least when I'm tired, miserable, sick and prego I still did better than most. Most of the time I did BnB was when I was at work last year, so I'm trying to cut down on that. I always read up on you when I'm pumping, I just really suck at phone typing but I swear I'm staying caught up and rooting for you!

And Jane, I just HAD to chime in. The last few months you've been posting about Greg, the stress of him being so little and in NICU, painful hand expressing and pumping and him getting tired out nursing, etc, I was WAY impressed with how you were doing. And I'm not just saying that. I had a full term, wide awake hungry baby and my milk came right in with no work, and I still BARELY kept breastfeeding. I swear, the only reason I didn't quit was because I was too tired to figure out how to make a bottle. I really really really think you did an AMAZING job, and I'm not just saying that because I'm partial to the awesome ladies on this thread. You truly did an awesome thing for him and gave him a great start, especially because he was early. DO NOT for a second beat yourself up for it. I seriously would not have been able to do it. Kudos to you.

Phez and MLM, still dying to meet your princesses! I think we need to see some new pics of Jack and Greg tho, don't you? ;)

Super busy with the baby, but it is a glorious exhaustion. Sorry I don't post more, but omg it is nonstop the second I get home from work til I go to bed. We took him to see Santa last week. I was bouncing in line because I was so excited!
 



Attached Files:







Finn Santa.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bobster

Sorry to read that you're feeling low Jane. I second what Mack says, you are doing an amazing job. The fact that you're worrying so much shows what a good mum you are. You've given Greg the most important part which is much more than a lot of people do. He will be absolutely fine on formula. I have been thinking I would like to switch to formula too soon as I want my boobs back! You can't help getting an infection, please don't be hard on yourself. 

I change Jack if I can obviously smell a dirty nappy but don't check otherwise until morning. His wee smells of popcorn (weird I know!) So if I smell a poo or wee I'll change him. I can see the idea behind leaving them if it's just a wee but I don't want him to get a sore bum... maybe you could try it though and just make sure to put loads of cream on before bed. 

Jack woke up every 3 hours again since the 6 hour stint so must've been a fluke :( might start bathing him every night from now on to set a routine. Just seems a lot of baths for a young baby. What do you think? 

Jane why don't you bring the carrycot upstairs so you can sleep with hub again? Sounds like somethings got to change as you don't want inconveniences like bottles coming between you both. At first Dan slept on sofa and I missed him too so I know how it feels. He's now back in bed so I do night feeds as quietly as possible. It's great that Greg is sleeping on his own and not relying on you cuddling him to sleep. It should make the transition into his crib easier. Jack has the first bit of sleep in his basket but then sleeps in bed with us as he doesn't settle as well after that. 

I think the tiredness can make us all feel more blue sometimes. Hope your meds kick in soon and things start to feel better. As everyone keeps telling me, 'it won't be like this forever'. Hope they're right! :)


----------



## GI_Jane

Thank you Mrs Phez, Mackjess and Bonster for your words, it's what I needed to hear- so easy to be hard on oneself.


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm really committed to doing the routine and taking him upstairs to feed/bed at night but DH takes care of him up until 11pm/midnight while I get some sleep and despite me saying please settle him in the crib I always find them downstairs on the sofa with the TV and all lights on and i dont want to risk moving him and by the time he wakes for his next feed at 2 or 3 am i think i might aswell stay put downstairs as the night is nearly over. DH is beginning to annoy me. He just doesn't want to give Greg his bottle upstairs.

I don't want to criticise DH but I've said it over and over- have you ladies got any advice on how to deal with this tactfully? I get that DH is tired and wants to wind down in front of the tv but it ruins what we are trying to achieve.


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> I'm really committed to doing the routine and taking him upstairs to feed/bed at night but DH takes care of him up until 11pm/midnight while I get some sleep and despite me saying please settle him in the crib I always find them downstairs on the sofa with the TV and all lights on and i dont want to risk moving him and by the time he wakes for his next feed at 2 or 3 am i think i might aswell stay put downstairs as the night is nearly over. DH is beginning to annoy me. He just doesn't want to give Greg his bottle upstairs.
> 
> I don't want to criticise DH but I've said it over and over- have you ladies got any advice on how to deal with this tactfully? I get that DH is tired and wants to wind down in front of the tv but it ruins what we are trying to achieve.

Hmm, difficlt one. I'm not very tactful it has to be said. Sounds like he should put Greg's needs before his own though but saying that, I believe it's still early days to get into a proper routine and you should just enjoy being with them when they're so tiny. Dexter barely napped till 4 months and was up till 10-11pm. And they're awake through the night for feeds. Not sure where I'm going with this but think routines become easier when they're weaning and can sleep for longer periods. I have forgotten everything aaagghh! Maybe just ask DH what he feels is important at this stage of Greg's life, tell him what you do and go from there with a bit of compromise from both sides. Sorry hun, waffling on...


----------



## GI_Jane

Thank you mrs phez and you are right, it is a compromise. I did talk to DH, he said he thinks we're being too hard on ourselves and Greg (see a pattern here?) and he is right. HV said routine to start from 12 weeks (4 weeks away yet) so he said not sure what benefit Greg would get starting now. I do respond to Greg's needs on demand, would just be nice to be back in my own bed rather than the sofa but it is convenient right now. 
I need to take a chill pill.

Liked the Santa photo mackjess, I want to take Greg to see him too- one for the album. Will you take jack bobster? Mrs phez- is Dexter excited about Christmas, he must be old enough to know what it is now?

And well done mackjess on your work review- god knows how TTC, being pregnant and then going back to work as a mum would affect my performance. Did you go back to work on a part time basis? 

I must admit with not BF, it's nice to be back in regular supportive bras.

Have a lovely weekend everyone- DH let me get 7 hours sleep and suddenly everything seems better :thumbup:


----------



## bobster

Glad you feel a bit better Jane. I don't know what to suggest either. Could you get a tv upstairs for Dh to wind down in front of? Or could you bring the carryover upstairs after Greg's fallen asleep in it? 

I just bought a book about sleep training and in that it advises not to change nappy through the night unless it's a poo. It says they are absorbent enough to keep them dry. I find if I use pampers it does keep him dry but cheaper brands don't as well.

Jacks 10 weeks this Sunday. Going to try to start the routine of bath, feed, bed from tonight although it might be a bit too early. 

Mack that Santa pic is so cute! Was he ok or did he get scared? A lot of kids find Santa scary don't they. I must say your Santa looks very genuine. I hate it when they have young thin Santa's. Will try post a pic of Jack soon. Laptops knackered so I'm on my tablet which is a pain. 

Have a good weekend ladies x


----------



## GI_Jane

Wow 10 weeks bobster, gone so fast!
We've been trying the nappy trick since HV mentioned it to me, Greg definitely falls back to sleep quicker after a feed- let me know how it goes with the bathing before bed. Greg screams through his baths so don't think it will work for us as a pre sleep soother.

Would you recommend the book sleep book bobster?

Greg finally had his 8 week jabs this morning- it was so upsetting when he cried.

Had mild period pain last couple days, think it will start soon and might explain my changing moods.

DH is on Greg duty tonight so time for bed- bliss :happydance:


----------



## bobster

Enjoy your rest Jane. No such luck here. Jacks got hiccups in his Moses basket and looks wide eyed. OH is in the front room waiting for match of the day to come on. He's been so aggy all day I've hardly put him down. Got a sling called the caboo carrier which I'd recommend. 

I feel your pain with the jabs. It feels awful doesn't it. Dont worry if his poo's are more watery after as apparently its normal (i worried). Hope he's ok. 

Will let you know about the book as not read much yet. 

Have you tried putting a hot flannel over him in bath? Jack used to hate it too before we did that. 

Argh I need a whole nights sleep! Hope its not long now.. day one of the routine done! 

What is baby massage? Do you massage in a particular way and what so you use on the skin when you do it?


----------



## bobster

Jane did it turn into full af in the end? I felt really down and emotional the other day. Had mild af pains and some brown spotting mixed with ewcm but nothing since. Feel ok now. Weird. Our bodies will probably be trying to get into a cycle again. 

Jack had a green Poo earlier! Strange. Do you think this is normal or would you call the Dr?


----------



## GI_Jane

Af didn't show- I was so convinced it would. Sounds like your body is attempting to ovulate?

Hmm not sure on the green poo- if that's not normal for him and nothing's changed with the feeding then I would ask the health visitor about it. Greg poo is currently dark green but we've just changed his formula to an easy to digest, lower lactose one and green poo is a known side effect.

Will let you know on the baby massage, due to start in february as course was over subscribed.

I haven't bathed Greg in almost 2 weeks! His jabs made him quite miserable and I didn't want to upset him more given how much he hates it. Thanks for the tip about flannel, I will try when we bath him ths weekend.

How is introducing the evening routine going? I asked the HV about frequent bathing and she said its fine to do it but only with plain water so not to dry their skin out. Think over Xmas while DH is off work for 2 weeks we may start to introduce a couple of evening baths and see how we go- build it up gradually to a routine of bath, bottle, bed.

Are you all ready for Xmas? I have gregs outfits planned for our family gatherings over the holidays-be nice to get him out of sleep suits, that's mainly what he's in day and night. Does jack have 'day' clothes?

My hands are so dry and chapped from washing of bottles and hands all the time. Looking forward to DH being off so he can give me a rest. Has your oh got much time booked off?


----------



## bobster

Not a grear deal of time no. He has a week in January though which will be nice. Does your hub have a good amount of time?

Get some good hand cream Jane. My hands are already dry and haggard from washing/gelling so much at work.

Hope I'm not ovulating as dtd the other night. Relying on bf delaying o for a while but should probably start thinking about contraception just in case. Have cramps and spotting periodically now but seems too soon to get af back. Have you thought about contraception much? Will you still be trying for no.2 quite soon?

Don't think we have a baby massage group around here. Did you google yours? May have to youtube it. 

Jack stays mainly in sleep suits too. We have put him in outfits for occasions (dungagrees or trousers and tops) but when we're out in the pram I put a snow suit over a sleepsuit so he's comfortable. We do have day and night sleep suits though. I use all the plain white ones on the night and jazz it up during the day. 

Routine going well. He's enjoying his baths more. He just hates getting out! Good idea to phase them in slowly. I got the flannel idea from Mack and it worked. I'm dreading jacks next set of jabs, they're just awful.


----------



## bobster

Is everyone full if festive cheer? Got all your presents bought and wrapped? 

I am wondering whether to get Mil and fil something else. We've got them one present each but they go mad on presents at Xmas and they've bought jack so much since he's been born. What the hell do you buy the inlaws?! always find it so difficult... OH thinks one gift is fine but I feel we need to make more effort... Do you gals have these problems?


----------



## GI_Jane

We've been using condoms- its a bit of a passion killer. I should probably think about going on the pill or something.

Before Greg was born, DH was all for having another one straight after but now the reality has hit I think we may not have another for some time if at all. The whole prem baby, SCBU/NICU experience has not worn off yet.

How long will you wait before trying again?

Did sex feel different? It did for me but I wonder if that is psychological- haven't had anything up there since Greg came out.

How many hours is jack sleeping a night with his routine? We are having a nightmare with Greg now- HV said he is gaining weight too quickly so we are drawing out his feed and reducing volume and he just cries and cries and won't sleep. The new formula has made him gassy too- its just awful right now so we've put off starting the routine like we had planned.

We are starting to get all festive, we don't have any food for the big day yet but we have the presents- nothing wrapped yet though.
Parents in law are hard to buy for but i usually buy for my family and DH does his.

I'm sure you don't need to get your in laws something else; they like to spoil their grandson and as long as they know you appreciate all they have bought for jack then I'm sure that do not expect anything.

Where are you spending Xmas day?


----------



## bobster

Yes sex did feel different. It felt sore like it was rubbing against a scar. I think it must have been grazed up there. It did start to get easier after a while though. We've barely done it (twice I think) since before jack was born. I've lost my mojo with the tirednesis. 

I can imagine how you're more worried about thinking of having another. It must have been such a scary experience. Did they say anything about future pregnancies? Hopefully next time won't be the same.

You're right about inlaws. I just have a thing about people not havig much to open. It makes me really sad!

Jacks routine seems to be working. He's having a bath about 7, then a bottle (6oz or so) then bed by 8. He tends to fall asleep during his bottle and then we'll put him in his basket asleep. He's getting about 5 hours at the beginning of the night and then sleeps on/off until 6ish in our bed. its definitelly better since we've been putting him to bed earlier. I bf him during night as I'm too lazy to get up and do a bottle and we tend to fall asleep together so lose track of time. 

I'm surprised they are telling you he's getting too much milk. I'm not sure i trust these charts. Surely if greg wants more its a good sign that he's growing. As he was prem he's got more growing to do hasn't he. It's really diffcult as you don't want to go against a hv but could you ask a second opinion? If he's more unsettled because he's hungry its not going to help you either. How much does he weigh now? Jacks head measurement jumped up loads of centiles so I worried but hv said he is ok making me question the value of the charts even more. Its such a trial an error isn't it. Wish there was a manual to suit all babies! 

Christmas will be busy visiting both families. What will you be doing?


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster I am very envious that your routine is going so well - well done. We are on night 2 of introducing a routine to greg and we have him sleeping upstairs in his crib now at night- a big achievement for us. Hopefully as time goes on he will start to sleep through.

Your tip about hot water bottle to warm up sheet works wonders.

Unfortunately flannel trick for bath didn't work. We've even had him go in the bath with DH and he still screamed. We keep the room warm and toasty, I just don't think he likes having his bits out. 

Feeling stressed about feeding since HV comments and I have asked another HV about it and she backed up what the first one said. They rung today to check on me and we will go for weighing on 27th dec to gauge how our new approach is going. It is so much harder to settle him when he's after food. I've had to give him water just to fill him up- the water does help with his constipation so is not all bad. I bet if I was BF they wouldn't be telling me to hold off feeding him. He's 10 weeks and 9lbs 10 oz. how much does jack weigh?


----------



## mlm115

I don't know anything since I haven't had a baby yet, but it does sound odd that they would tell you to withhold food from Greg, especially seeing as he was a preemie. Hope everything gets figured out. 

Just wondering what you ladies actually used from your hospital bags- specifically clothing wise. Did you wear any of your own stuff or just stick with hospital gowns? I'm getting my bag together and have a bad tendency to overpack.


----------



## mlm115

Also, here is my bump at 34+2! Not feeling as uncomfortable today, I'm thinking she must have dropped a bit. I know she is head down, and I definitely have the urge to pee all the time from the pressure!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bobster

Mlm fabulous bump. It's so neat! I used a fresh going hone outfit but while I was in hospital just used nightie to labour in and pj's for after and a dressinh gown. I was in for 2 days so needed 2 pairs of pj's/nighties for after as you will bleed a lot afterwards so cab easily get them messy. So all in all I would try take at least 3 sets of nighyware. No one was in hosp gowns when I was thre but I'm sure they would provide them. Remember lots of pads too and a squeezy bottle for squirting water on your bits while u wee as it may sting. Not long now! Can't wait to see a pic of your little one. 

Jane that's great that he's sleeping upstairs now. What a relief for you. I wouldn't worry abouy baths, he's still so little. It might just take time for him to get used to them. I want to try get jack to.fall asleep on his own next as he generally has to be cuddled or fed to sleep. The routine seems to be helping.but he's no where near sleeping through. I read it takes 7-10 days of consistent routine for babies to start to learn. I'm so jealous of mums who's babies sleep through really early. It seens everywhere I go there is a smug mum or dad who days their baby slept hours on end from being a few weeks old. He weighs 11 lb 6oz and is 11 weeks and 2 days old. 

Merry Christmas to everyone! Enjoy your time with family and have a lovely time :)


----------



## GI_Jane

Happy Christmas ladies :xmas9:

Mlm, I never officially had a bag packed, just what I grabbed while waiting for the ambulance so it wasn't much but had the essentials and I used it all during my 24 hour stay- Like bobster I used a clean nightshirt after giving birth (I laboured and delivered in a hospital gown) and I went home in the same day clothes I arrived to hospital in- obviously clean underwear. I also used my dressing gown and slippers and miniature cosmetics I used for the shower. Oh I definitely needed my phone charger.
I had a box of cereal bars that were all eaten and sanitary towels which I found better than the pads the hospital provided.
In hindsight I would of liked fresh clothes to go home in but they weren't dirty really and my mind was elsewhere so probably didn't care at that point.

Mlm, you look so good. I found the bump to shrink quickly over the days after delivery. It's so close for you now, so exciting. What a cracking way to start 2014.

I know bobster, this postnatal group I went for the last 4 weeks that the health visitor runs it was full of these ladies saying how they are sleeping through. These women totally annoyed me, they all seemed so together and relaxed and I felt I couldn't be open and share my concerns or what I'm finding hard. I felt like their eyes popped out their head when i pulled a bottle out my bag to give to greg, they were all sitting there smuggly BF. So hard not to compare yourselves to others 

Have a wonderful day with family and your babies/bumps.x


----------



## mlm115

Thanks for the tips ladies! Very helpful. I will have to throw some granola bars in my bag, almost forgot about that. 

I think a lot of women can be competitive with each other instead of supporting each other. So what if Greg needs a bottle? You're doing a great job Jane. All of you are. I hope I pick things up as quickly as you ladies seem to have done. 

Merry Christmas! Enjoy the time with your kiddos!


----------



## bobster

Hope you all had a fab Christmas. Did you all get some nice gifts?

Jane some people just love to stick their beaks in where they're not welcome don't they. It makes me want to avoid mum and baby groups as I hate the way some people judge others.

Going to try and attach some updated pics of Jack but I'm on my kindle so not sure if it will work... the dressed up one is us going to a fancy dress. We don't dress as bat people in everyday life lol :)
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0876.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 6









DSCN1064.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 6









DSCN1054.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bobster

Eeek mlm it's so close for you! Only 36 days to go! Wow can't wait to hear your news. 

Phew and Mack how are you both? Mack when will you be ttc no.2? Has af returned for you yet? How long will you bf for? I'm thinking of stopping soon. I have been supplementing with a lot more formula recently and this think my milk production has slowed up as a result.


----------



## mlm115

Bobster, he looks like you! How adorable!


----------



## bobster

Hehe poor little chap. Thanks though :)


----------



## GI_Jane

I agree with Mlm, you can see you in him. He has beautiful eye and hair colouring. Love his batman outfit.

Was the kindle a Christmas pressie?

DH put a packet of condoms in my stocking :winkwink:

So looking forward to seeing pics of Norah when she arrives Mlm.

We went to the well baby clinic yesterday and had Greg weighed, his rate of weight gain has slowed down which is great and health visitor reckons we are back on track and put his mammoth jumping up the charts down to a growth spurt- has been stressful!

Many times I wish I was BF bobster, just seems like it would be more convenient than making up bottles and not worrying about sterilising and that the made up bottle will expire after 2 hours. What are you main reasons for wanting to give up?


----------



## GI_Jane

Here is Mr Greg...


----------



## mlm115

I'm loving the baby pictures. Wow, look how much Greg has grown! And that hair! I want my baby here now I feel so impatient.


----------



## mackjess

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas. I still have annoying family in town, sticking their beaks everywhere! Everyone goes home Monday!! Love the new pics and the chubby cheeks I'm seeing. Some happy healthy babes there!


----------



## bobster

Awww Jane he's gorgeous! He has loads more hair than Jack. Has he lost any hair yet? Jacks got a little bald spot at the back of his head. Wonder when his proper hair will grow. Glad Greg's weight is back on track now it must be a relief. How's the routine going?


----------



## bobster

The main reason I want to stop bfn is because I don't know how much he's getting and he seems to need feeding much more frequently. I also find it awkward and uncomfortable if we're out and about... I want my body back a bit too I guess. Bit selfish I know. I do like the fact that it nearly always consoles him when he's upset though and will miss the bonding time.

Yes kindle an Xmas present as laptop packed up.

Mack poor you. I find 1 day of family time enough at Christmas as they all start to annoy me for any longer. 

This new year will be so different. We usually go out drinking but this year plan to get a dine in for £10 meal and have a glass of bubbly just me, J and OH. I can't wait! What's everyone else's plans?


----------



## GI_Jane

His hair is just starting to go a bit thinner on the back of his head so think he will lose it there soon.

Routine is going ok thanks, we have been doing it 7 nights and so far so good- still got him sleeping upstairs at nightime and keeping the consistency. He's not started to sleep any longer to be honest but hopefully that will come in time. He is awake more during the day so hope we will switch to some longer nights soon. His corrected gestational age is only 4 weeks- bless him.

Does jack make noises when he is sleeping? Greg often grunts and make like farm yard noises when he's sleeping and I don't know if that's normal?

We are doing the same bobster, just the 3 of us for new years eve.

We are going to the cinema tomorrow, to a parent and baby screening of the Walter Mitty film. Every Monday they do a parent and baby screening of new films up to 12 cert, so hoping we can make it a regular thing- I love going to the cinema.


----------



## bobster

Oh fab! we have the same thing at cinema here in York but its on wednesdays. Its such a good idea. I love it too and you dont have to worry about baby disrupting film as there are so many noisy babes there. It surreal really. 

I guess you have to keep reminding yourself of his gestational age. He's done amazingly well so far. So have you too, I can't even imagine how hard it would be. I've found it so hard and I was full term!


----------



## mlm115

Finished the nursery yesterday!

Happy new year ladies!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mlm115

More...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mlm115

Ugh, stupid phone made me upload them in separate posts. Sorry!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## GI_Jane

Looks lovely Mlm and I spotted your doggy in the pics. Also like your wall art. Does one say Norah?


----------



## mlm115

Thanks! Yes, the bottom left one says Norah. We decided we love the name and are sticking with it : )


----------



## bobster

Fab pics mlm. I love the wall stickers. It looks so pretty in there I'm sure she'll love it. Will norah be in with you for first 6 months? 

I'm itching to get jack into his own room so me and oh have more time together but we're waiting until 6 months and until he can sleep through. bet it will be hard transitioning them to their own rooms. 

Jane yes jack makes some odd noises. He's a grunter too lol. Think they're more mucousy than us. I wouldn't worry. Sometimes he dreams and makes scary noises and pulls strange faces. He cried in his sleep yesterday which alarmed me. What can a 3 month baby have to dream about that's so bad!


----------



## mackjess

MLM it is fit for a princess. And I giggled when I saw your pooch in the picture. She probably thought she was in charge during the process. 

And way to go! I still haven't done the wall hangings in Finn's room. I fell in love with a "Little Man" sign when I was at Target, but I was already spending a lot of money on necessities, like jammies and diapers, on that trip so I thought I'd get it the next time. It's sold out and I can't even find it online! I have two pictures that would look perfect as a grouping with that sign so now I'm protesting and hanging nothing. LOL

Jane and Bobster, sounds like things are going well. Jealous of the cinema thing. I don't think we have anything like that here. And Jane, I agree how great you are doing considering what Greg's gestational age is. I didn't leave the house any til Finn was well over month old and he was full term and had started sleeping more by then. It's still a hassle as you have to pack so much. The baby toting is easy, it's all the gear!


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> Thanks! Yes, the bottom left one says Norah. We decided we love the name and are sticking with it : )

Beautiful nursery mlm!


----------



## MrsPhez

Happy New Year everyone! Sounds like you're all getting on really well with your babies, not long now mlm!
Sorry I've been quiet lately, just trying to get my head around the fact I'm almost 32 weeks and still totally unprepared. Was hoping to start getting stuff together this week but not happened so far. DH is giving up smoking (hurray) and I feel like I'm treading on eggshells at the moment so daren't ask him for hlp. Although I really do need it now. My bump is colossal and pretty uncomfortable. She's moving around loads and I've got rubbish heartburn, breathlessness and I'm always waking up in the night. Can't wait for it to be over and meet her. Feel like I should be grateful but I'm just a bit fed up now. Do you/did you have pain in our rib area when you're in the car? I am also dreading my brothers wedding in February which is 6 hours drive away....and a long way from the hospital! Blah...
We did do lots of sale shopping and got lots of lovely outfits, that did cheer me up!
Roll on 2nd March...


----------



## bobster

Hi phez nice to hear from you. 6 hours is a long jouney when you are so heavily pregnant. Don't envy you there. How far gone will you be?

You have time to get things sorted try not to worry. Hopefully hubby will start to feel less stressed soon. Is he doing it cold turkey?

I had pain in my ribs when I sat down too. Particularly on the right side but it wasn't until further on than you are now. Maybe because its your second you bump is bigger? Has the pregnancy been similar to your first?


----------



## mlm115

I get rib pains when sitting too upright, feels like she's getting crammed under my ribs. When DH drives, I try to recline my seat a bit to stretch out. I can't imagine how you must feel going that far away so close to your due date. You are a good sister, I hope your brother appreciates you being there! I know what you mean about being done and ready to meet your baby. This past week baby has decided to relocate to sit right on my sciatic nerve and OW it hurts. Can barely walk. I asked my doc for reduced work hours and will be going down to 30, but the thought of going at all makes me want to cry. At least we know it won't last forever though.


----------



## MrsPhez

Thanks for your replies ladies. Tbh I am certainly not 100% about going to their wedding, firstly because they will already be married! They're having a humanist wedding which isn't legally binding so have to get married a few days earlier. And the weather in Feb could be scary (going to Lake District from Norfolk). I will be 38 weeks pretty much. We're sitting on a random table of people I've never met as well so feel a bit put out about that too. Don't want to cause any upset though. Will just have to see, haven't expressed my concerns to them but sure they realise. Had the rib pain with Dexter on my right side too, I just need to be able to sit in exactly the right position, not sure I will be able to in the car. Big big decision and one best left till much closer to the time.
Still undecided on a name too, I still like Joely (pronounced Jo-er-ly) or Romilly as a bit of a curve ball name!


----------



## mackjess

I'm sure they would be understanding phez, especially if the weather is bad.


----------



## mlm115

I've never heard of either of those names here in the states Phez, so baby girl would definitely be unique over here! I bet you go with Joely though since you've liked it for a while now : )


----------



## bobster

Unique names here too I think. Yes joely is nice. My brother is called Joel which used to be quite unique but is slightly more common now.

Does hubby have a preference? Hope the quittings going well. My oh stopped smoking a few weeks before I had jack but has had one or two since. Not much though so hopefully won't get back into it again. 

Mlm when do you finish work? A girl at work has just finished at 35 weeks. 

I don't know why as its so hard but I'm already feeling broody for a second baby. We always planned to have no.2 2 years after jack but I don't know if I want to have such a big gap anymore. May take oh some convincing though. Must be Bonkers as im so tired all the time... Got the baby bug!


----------



## mackjess

Bobster, I don't want to start trying again until April or May. I'm 36 so not much time to wait. BUT, now that I'm nearing the 6 months of breastfeeding (I never thought I'd make it) I am REALLY broody!! I can't have a baby this year though. I wouldn't be able to take 12 weeks off work with baby #2 unless I stock up some time and wait til next year. If I delivered in 2014 I'd MAYBE have 8 weeks, and that's if I made it til the due date. Plus I need to get in better shape before I get prego again. I've lost about 8 lbs so far. Just too lazy to update my ticker. :)


----------



## GI_Jane

Well done on the breast feeding milestone and 8lb weight loss mackjess...
Have you started weaning Finn? They promote baby led weaning over here- not totally sure what that involves yet.

I'm a bit worried, DH and I dtd without any protection- I was so sure af was about to start (cramps, moodiness) so I said not to bother with anything, af didnt show and now recently I feel really happy and horny too! (how I felt before I got my last bfp!)... It's only been about 10 days so won't test yet but I'm a bit worried- Greg is 12 weeks this week and haven't had a period and as you know I'm not BF. am I worrying unnesecarily? Not sure we are ready for baby number 2.

Hey mrs phez, like the name Romily. Isn't there that actress joely Richardson, so think I have heard it before. I liked the name Seren that you suggested before.
I wouldn't go to the wedding if that was me....

Ouch Mlm- I bet you will appreciate doing some less hours as the birth nears closer...


----------



## mlm115

I love that you all are thinking about baby #2! Our plan is to start trying for our second right around when Norah turns 1. We will see if my feelings change at all though once the little one is here. Congrats on making it to 6 months Mack. I will say, I'm getting a little nervous about bf as I've heard how hard it is. How crazy would that be if you got pregnant on accident jane after the stress of getting pregnant with Greg! I'm sure it will work out for you either way. 

I will be working up until 39 weeks, although would love it if she came slightly early : )


----------



## bobster

Oh Mack well done on weight loss. Your plan sounds good. Not too long to wait. Glad I'm not the only one with a small baby who feels bloody for another. I think I'll try to persuade OH to start trying when jacks a year seeing as though it took us a year to have him! 

Jane did you have o signs when u bd? Did you say you've had your first af?

We've be twice since jacks been born and I've had even on/off throughout that time but no first af. I would be happy if I got pregnant again as I'd like my babies close together but OH wouldn't be so happy so should think about contraception I suppose...

Mum hope we haven't scared you. You might find it easier. One of my best friends tool to it really well and is still doing it now and her lo is a year old. I find it much easier now too, it's just getting used to it.


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Well done on the breast feeding milestone and 8lb weight loss mackjess...
> Have you started weaning Finn? They promote baby led weaning over here- not totally sure what that involves yet.
> 
> I'm a bit worried, DH and I dtd without any protection- I was so sure af was about to start (cramps, moodiness) so I said not to bother with anything, af didnt show and now recently I feel really happy and horny too! (how I felt before I got my last bfp!)... It's only been about 10 days so won't test yet but I'm a bit worried- Greg is 12 weeks this week and haven't had a period and as you know I'm not BF. am I worrying unnesecarily? Not sure we are ready for baby number 2.
> 
> Hey mrs phez, like the name Romily. Isn't there that actress joely Richardson, so think I have heard it before. I liked the name Seren that you suggested before.
> I wouldn't go to the wedding if that was me....
> 
> Ouch Mlm- I bet you will appreciate doing some less hours as the birth nears closer...

Thanks for your feedback on names Jane. Yes Joely Richardson (Vanessa Redgrave's daughter, stars in Nip/Tuck and treads the boards) and there's a Joely Fisher but don't know her. Romilly Weekes is a news reader/war correspondent! So there are a sprinkling of these names around. Joely Seren and Romilly Seren sound good together. Let's see!
As for the wedding, I'm not feeling it either. Feel like someones tightened a belt round my chest and stomach. Very uncomfortable.
So glad we won't be having any more children, I'm so done! I hope you're not pregnant yet Jane, that would be really tough on all of you.


----------



## bobster

Last night we moved Jack into his own room by putting his Moses basket in the cot. I know it's early but his rooms just next door so we can hear him and we have a monitor. He slept really well last night with one night feed and settled back in his basket which he doesn't usually do. I'm hoping this is going to make the transition to his room easier by starting early as worried that when he outgrows his basket he will be really unsettled. I think he's probably got a good month until he's too big for his basket, maybe more. 

We're on day two now of this new routine. Hope he does ok tonight. He's asleep at present. Just feel like me and OH need more time together. We literally have no sex life and barely show each other any affection since jacks been born. I'm not interested at all in sex either, but want to try and restore our affection somehow as I think we're both feeling a bit isolated from each other. 

Oh's parents keep offering to have Jack overnight. Wondering whether we should take them up on it for a break but worry that he's too young. I don't want him to feel we've abandoned him or him to be upset and unsettled. Also don't want the routine disrupting... But need a break at same time. Think I will just want to sleep though- no funny business! Do you ladies think he's too young?

I know it's a bit personal but do you mums have zero sex drive or is it just me? Feel guilty to neglecting OH and guilty for wanting space from baby at the same time. Don't want to just palm him off but need a break! Sorry for rambling I'm in a funny mood tonight :)


----------



## mackjess

Oh bobster, no drive here either. It's terrible because I like to snuggle up to him to sleep. So then he feels led on because all I want to do is sleep. I'm hoping to cut back on nursing soon and maybe that will restore sons of my energy?


----------



## bobster

I think the hormones produced while bf might have something to do with it so it might just help Mack.. 

Poor OH tried it on this morning but I just couldn't muster any energy or even pretend. Like you I just wanted a cuddle instead. Poor men! Kind of glad he still wants it though as was starting to worry he doesn't fancy me anymore.


----------



## mlm115

I have zero sex drive, but think I'm going to force myself to dtd anyway in hopes it will make me go into labor, haha. I can barely walk, I'm tired, and ready to meet baby!


----------



## GI_Jane

One night feed bobster, that's excellent, sounds like the rouine and transition phase in to jacks nursery really suits him and if it enables you and oH to be closer than all the better.

I think Greg only has another 6 weeks or so and he'll be too long for the pram carrycot. The crib is much longer so think he will be in our bedroom for a while longer, I do wish we were sharing a bed again though but it works for us at present.

Today I started my first af since Greg was born so thankfully i'm not pregnant (how times have changed to be happy at that news!)

My sex drive seems higher (really unusual for me). I think the fact we have little opportunity to do it is making me want it more but no chance to do anything about it. I'm not nursing so that prob makes a difference.

Have a lovely weekend ladies.


----------



## GI_Jane

What the hell is a winter melon?
So close for you now Mlm, can't wait to read your birth story and see a picture of Norah.


----------



## MrsPhez

Forgotten what sex is like tbh! Neither of us have high sex drives so at least we're well matched. We're not even sharing a room currently as I don't sleep too well at the moment and I'm very restless. I get more restful nights in the spare room.
Almost 33 weeks, finding it incredible really that I'm so far along. Weirdly I feel more nervous about this baby than the first, wondering how I'll cope with Dexter as well. He'll be in nursery 3 days a week at least. Today, we got down Dexter's newborn and 0-3M clothes from the loft and located the maxi cosi car seat/base and carrycot. Time to get washing.
Really excited for you mlm, so close!!!!


----------



## bobster

Wow 37 weeks and 33 weeks, oh how time flies! I am so excited for you both and can't wait to hear your news!

You are full term now mlm so you can start trying things to bring on labour. Heard thing like raspberry leaf tea and sex as I remember Mack saying sperm has something in it that softens the cervix... I ate a bit of raw chilli by accident the night my waters broke. I remember I had to go for a really awful (tmi alert) Poo and then about 8 hours later my waters went so might be worth a shot?


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies, how is everyone?

How is it going with jack in his own room bobster?
Greg is 3 months old today and he has another set of vaccinations this afternoon.

Took Greg on the train through central London yesterday. I avoided rush hour but was still a nightmare :dohh:


----------



## bobster

How's things going ladies? Jacks routine so far so good. Slept well in his room 3 nights on the trot but last night had a bit of a blip as he's got a cold and hasn't poo'd for 2 days. Jane which formula are you using? Do you find Greg poo'd less frequently now he's on formula?


----------



## bobster

Must have written that at the same time Jane. You are so brave taking him into London. Did he cry or was he ok? Good luck for jabs, jack seemed much better after the second ones compared to the first so hope gregs the same. He's much better now he's in his own room thanks. Has been sleeping for 7 hours and waking up for a bottle and then having another 3-4 hours which has been amazing. Last night wasn't as good though but still better than when he was in with us. How's your routine going?


----------



## GI_Jane

Wow bobster, that's fantastic, I'm very envious. 
Can you go through what your routine is....what time do you put him down?
Routine is going ok, he wakes up twice for feeding around 1 and 4 am and is taking less volume and falling back to sleep fairly quickly but it seems to be a very slow adjustment.....when you do feed jack do you leave him lying down to give him formula or pick him up? Currently we pick Greg up to feed but I've heard about this thing called dream feeding and wonder if you are doing this?

Formula definitely can cause constipation, we switched from SMA to aptamil and it's much better.

Greg stopped crying pretty quickly after this afternoons immunisations.

Is jack getting to big for your pram carrycot? Greg is starting to and I'm not sure what I'm going to do....might see how flat the buggy portion can go.


----------



## bobster

I really hope I'm not getting too excited about his sleeping and I'm going to jinx it. The routine is bath at 7pm. We put hot water bottle in his basket and wrap his blanket around it while one of us is bathing him, then I feed him a full 6oz bottle in his room with just a plug in night light and very little noise until he falls asleep, then put him into his bed at about 8pm depending how long it takes. Sometimes we need to rock him if he's still awake. Then he'll wake up around 3am. I give him another full 6oz bottle out of his bed and OH gets another hot water bottle ready for his bed while he drinks it. He tends to fall asleep easier during night feed but once we had to leave him to coo in his basket for a while and he eventually fell asleep on his own. 

I heard of dream feeding and tried it briefly but was worried about him choking and I wanted to wind him after so didn't do it properly. We use aptamil too. I used the pre made bottles but recently bought the powder. I find it ok to use. He went for a poo eventually. He seems to grunt and strain for ages before it comes. 

We rarely use the carrycot now as its so awkward getting around with it. I tend to use the car seat a lot. I guess when it snows we'll have to use it more. He's getting quite big in his Moses basket though. Does your pram bit look like it would support a small baby? I think mine says it's only suitable from 6 months but he'll be far too big for carrycot by then! Will probably start using pram in a month or so. 

So glad Greg's jabs went ok. It's so awful! 

Are you struggling to get him to take all his bottle? Could you try and give the last one in the evening a bit later so he's full for longer? Does he go back down ok after his night feeds?


----------



## bobster

Also what time are you starting the routine? I read somewhere that starting it earlier can help them sleep longer. Not sure if it's true but might be worth a shot. We also make sure it's dark and quiet when putting him to bed so it's clear that it's night time. 

It's hard isn't it. I love being a mum and am so grateful but at times I have a moment of sheer horror at being tied to a routine for the next several years! Life was so easy before but you don't appreciate little things like going to bed without a routine to think about!


----------



## mlm115

Had an appointment today- only at 1 cm, dr said my cervix has really thinned out though. Hopefully I start progressing more!


----------



## mackjess

Mlm how exciting!


----------



## bobster

Yay mlm not long now!


----------



## GI_Jane

Great Mlm, keep us posted, so excited for you...do you have any pain/cramps? What kind of birth are you hoping for?

Thanks for the routine info bobster. I think we are mostly doing the same as you with low level lighting and the hot water bottle after each feed. We aren't doing the bath as he totally hates them and makes him really stressed so we change his clothes and have the final bottle in the dark calmly with whale music playing and rock him a little. This sometimes isn't until 9 or 10 pm so I wonder if we should try it earlier. He would wake up around 1am then around 4/5am for food but only takes around 2oz as he falls back to sleep quickly....if he could take the full 5oz maybe he could go for longer.

Last night was pretty bad after his jabs and needed to use calpol.
I also think he has started teething, I know it's early but his cousin started early too...his cheeks have been red, lots of dribble and sucking everything in sight.

I'm feeling really exhausted, DH has been away for work so no evening nap for me.


----------



## MrsPhez

Ooh mlm, thrilled it's all kicking off! So jealous, not that I'm ready yet but I'm in so much pain round the ribs and back, I just can't get comfortable. Feeling a bit fed up and wondering how I'm gonna cope for another 6 weeks. Being Mum as well is not easy at the moment. Started crying as it's Dexter's 3rd birthday today and I didn't feel I did it justice although we did have a party on Wednesday which probably finished me off. Keep telling myself to be grateful but it's not working currently! Gawd I'm such a happy bunny, sorry for the down message gang. Will be thinking of you mlm!


----------



## mlm115

Awwww, happy birthday to Dexter! Phez, I can't imagine how it feels to be pregnant and have a little one to take care of as well. It must be exhausting! I know you are grateful, but it's ok to complain too so don't feel bad!

I do feel some cramping fairly often, but just like period cramping. After talking with my friends about their experiences, I think I definitely want to get an epidural when the time comes.


----------



## bobster

I think Jack may be teething too Jane as he's chewing his hands a lot ans dribbling too. He tries to put both fists in his mouth sometimes lol. 

Sounds like you are doing everything similar to me. I guess there's no right or wrong it's just trial and error. I think babes will sleep through in their own time despite what we do. Hope he feels better soon after his jabs. Have you tried to jiggle him around and blow on him etc to keep him awake? I know it's tempting to let them sleep when they drift off so you can go back to bed but may be worth a try to keep waking him up during his feed. I just wriggle the bottle in jacks mouth a lot when he drifts off so he sucks while he's half asleep. 

Jack stayed at his grandparents overnight last night for the first time. I was a nervous wreck and it was awful. Felt guilty. He didn't sleep as well but not too bad. I'm trying to do it for him to get used to them but also to give me and OH a break. Hope it doesn't mess up his routine. We'll see tonight. 

Started af on Wednesday which was a shock. Been bf a lot less but still regularly. Think milk is slowing down though which made me a bit sad today so think I might start to express more to increase my supply. I'm so indecisive! Like bonding while bf and think I will miss it. 

Mlm cramps and twinge are all good signs. Sounds like things are progressing nicely. Keep us posted!


----------



## GI_Jane

What got me through Mlm was knowing that each contraction will go and then you will feel fine, take each one as it comes, but after a while it can exhaust you...I dont think you guys use gas and air in the states? 

Norah is almost here :happydance:

Thanks for the tips bobster, I def will try to get more volume in him overnight. We put him to bed earlier last night, around 7-8pm, took longer than usual to get him down but we did have a stint where he went 5 hours :thumbup: it's difficult because DH doesn't get home until 7pm on a weekday so he won't see Greg all day if we move the routine earlier.

Ah bobster, you will need to break out the contraception now! Although I only BF for a bit I was sad when my milk dried up, especially as Greg would still try and go for my boob and I felt sad I had nothing to give him.

Mrs phez, I never got past 33 weeks so I don't know how uncomfortable it can get towards the end. Well done on having a little bday party though, it must be exhausting now...what did you decide about your brothers wedding?


----------



## mackjess

Busy day here. Just wanted to pop in and check on the preggers! Phez, don't be too hard on yourself. I'm sure your party for Dexter was lovely and that he had a wonderful time. And he is probably less particular about things since he's only 3. Even if there is something more you wish you'd done, I'm positive he had a grand old time and never thought it could have been better!

MLM, I am so excited, and a little jealous honestly. I still have pangs of sadness because Finn never progressed well with the labor and I had a CSection. Although never having my lady bits suffer isn't such a bad thing either!

Big day for our little man. 6 months old today and getting baptized. He can sit for a few mins on his own, loves to eat his feet, and is trying real hard to get his two bottom teeth out so he can go from mashed fruit to double cheeseburgers. 


16lbs 15oz, 27 inches long.


----------



## bobster

Yay for Finn. 6 months already, it's gone fast. Congratulations on baptism, hope you have a lovely day. 

Got Jack weighed today and he's 6kg, which is 13lb 2oz. Seems to be growing so fast!

Jane it's difficult as you need hubby to spend time with lo. Maybe start the routine at 8 instead? Jacks not been sleeping as well since he went to grandma's for the night. Feel I've ruined it as he slept 8.5 hrs solid the night before he went and since he's been back it's just been 5 hours and it's been more difficult to settle him :(

Phez I agree with everyone else, try not to be hard on yourself, you are doing an amazing job. Pregnancy is hard enough without having a toddler to look after as well. 

Mlm hope things are still progressing nicely. Can't wait to read your news.


----------



## GI_Jane

Ditto what bobster said mackjess, 6 months has gone so incredibly fast!
How was the baptism? did you have a celebration afterwards?

oh bobster, must be the change of environment, I bet he will settle down after a couple of days. Jack is a good weight- i read somewhere that babies should be able to sleep through once they get past 12lbs- whether they actually decide to is a different story of course! Greg is now 11lbs so hoping we will get there soon!

Only just filling out my child benefit forms!- taken me 3 months lol!


----------



## mackjess

Thanks Jane. It was a lovely celebration and we went out for brunch after church. Yesterday we got his 6 month photos. And I'm worn slick from family staying with us the weekend, and have another big weekend planned. ARRRR I need a vacation!

https://viewimages.jcpportraits.com/sharealbum/sharealbumlist?rndId=AwkBAglHUQ==&uId=BAECCQRFWw==


----------



## GI_Jane

I love the photos mackjess. It's exciting to see Finn sitting up on his own and how much he has developed. I especially like the ones where he looks like a farmer sitting in a crate. Crazy to think in 3 months time my little boy might be doing the same. It's so rewarding when they start responding to you and you can do more with them.


----------



## bobster

Lovely pictures mackjess. He looks very cute. I like the stripey trousers ones. I was thinking the same, it's crazy how our babies will be like little Finn soon. I love watching Jack do new things.

Jane that gives me hope. Jack is 13lb 2oz (6kg) so should be able to start sleeping better soon. He was back in our bed last night as we just couldn't get him to settle. He's full of cold now poor little mite. Greg is growing so well. Do you find it difficult to get all the powder out of your scoop thing? I find it all sticks because of the steam from the bottle. Also do you sterilize the scoop thing? Also has Greg laughed yet? Jack hasn't. He does smile a lot but I can't manage to get a laugh from him yet. Sorry for 20 questions. I'm stressing myself out that he's not meeting his milestones but I know they're all different. Can't seem to put him down without him crying the last few days. Prob just the cold.. 

Mlm how's it going? 38+4 - that's when I had Jack! Not long now.


----------



## GI_Jane

ah poor Jack, colds suck- have you tried those saline nose drops?

Yes the scoop does get clogged up with the powder and steam from the water so after each time I use the end of a teaspoon and just run it around the inside to get the worst off. Every now and then I give it a wash and sterilise it but don't think you need to do this all the time as the powder is not sterile and the hot water kills the bugs which is why you need to add the powder no less then 30 mins after the water has boiled so its still over 70 degrees.

No laugh from Greg yet but he is also smiling and starting to babble like he is trying to repeat what I just said...very cute. His legs are so strong and his legs can almost take all his weight with me holding on...I don't know much about what to expect at each week/milestone to be honest and I expect Greg will be behind anyway.

I'm only just getting to admin and stuff I should have done months ago- feels good to be getting back on top of things.

Are you going to take Jack on holiday this year? We will do a holiday in the UK, Maybe a center parcs thing with his cousins.

I wonder if mlm has gone in to labour?


----------



## bobster

Ah thanks for the tip. I'm glad you have the same problem with the scoop. I've been making up bottles and storing them in the fridge. I know it's a bit naughty but I can't feasibly make them fresh every time with a poorly boy. I can't even put him down to make lunch without him screaming :( heart breaking to see him ill. Yes been y sing drops and also a snot aspirator which you suck on. Yummy! 

Will also go on hol in UK. Planning to get a log cabin next December. Hopefully we can go away locally in summer too. Hopefully next year we'll go abroad as it's been so long! Could do with some lounging in a hot country next to a pool. Centre parks with family sounds good. Will be so different for all of us this year. 

Yes mlm please update when you can. Hope its all going ok.


----------



## mlm115

No labor for me : ( Mack, didn't you go over your due date? My doctor warned me that a lot of first timers go over, but I'm realllly hoping I don't. I have an appointment tomorrow so will see if I've progressed any more.


----------



## mlm115

Still only at 1, 1.5 cm and 80% effaced. Doctor guesses that I will go over my date : ( Oh well, no matter what she will still be here relatively soon!


----------



## mackjess

I was induced 5 days before due date because Finn had big shoulders in the scans. A different doc did my csection, and minutes into the surgery I heard him say "well those shoulders were never going anywhere". LOL


----------



## mlm115

Haha! My doctor won't do a scan until I go over my date, darn it.


----------



## bobster

Not long now either way. She'll soon be here. Try to rest as much as possible mlm. You just never know she could come anytime now :)


----------



## MrsPhez

Hello gang! Dexter was 2 weeks late, really hoping it doesn't happen again but mw think it might. However this little madam is breech at the moment so if she hasn't turned in 9 days I'll be sent for a scan. Tempted by c section but the thought of not being able to drive Dexter to nursery puts me off. Think this is why I've been struggling with rib and back ache but I've been referred to an obstetric physio which could help. Was awake between 3 and 4.30ish last night, horrendous restless legs!!!

Finally got round to clearing out, washing carrycot, car seat, clothes etc. Feeling a bit more chilled now.

Have you guys thought about using a vapouriser for your babies' colds? Think it helped Dexter.


----------



## mlm115

Fun stuff at the end of pregnancy Phez! Hope your little girl turns for you and gives your poor back/ribs a break. I get nights too where I'll wake up and just can't fall asleep for hours. Very frustrating. Do you have her nursery ready to go? 

I had my last day of work yesterday, thank goodness! Looking forward to some time to relax by myself- who knows when I will ever get to do that again!


----------



## GI_Jane

I used to get restless legs too mrs phez...so annoying.
Oh hope she does turn, do you know at what point they would try and turn her manually? Maybe you won't need a c section if that works. I'm looking forward to hearing what name you finally choose for her once she arrives.

No Monday blues for you tomorrow Mlm, enjoy your time off to chill.

How is jacks cold bobster? Has he started to settled a little better? Greg is doing well, some days the teething really upsets him so using bonjela and calpol if really bad. 

Baby massage starts in February and baby signing in April. Did you decide on any classes for you and jack?


----------



## mlm115

I was just thinking, I wonder if we will get kicked off this section of BnB soon since we are about to run out of pregnant people? Hmmm. Guess we will find out!


----------



## GI_Jane

I bet we will mlm! 
We better start TTC #2 in that case :winkwink:


----------



## MrsPhez

TTC is a thing of the past for me now. I'm in so much pain from ribs and back on right hand side ( think they're both the same problem), I'm at the end of my pregnancy tether. MW a week Monday so will voice my misery to her!!! Now got a cold as well, boooooo. A couple of nice things, new bathroom starting next week, plumber says bath will be first thing, can't wait to get in there (we've got a rubbish corner bath at the moment). And the physio app. 35 weeks today, feel I have eternity to wait!


----------



## mlm115

GI_Jane said:


> I bet we will mlm!
> We better start TTC #2 in that case :winkwink:

You better get on it Mack, think you will be first!


----------



## bobster

Hi ladies. 

Jacks cold has gone thanks Jane but teething symptoms still causing him to be a bit unsettled. I bought some satchets of herbal stuff from boots which seem to be helping but also giving paracetamol/ibuprofen when it'd really bad. He slept 12 hours in a row without a night feed Saturday night. I got so excited. But last night it was 6 and he was wide awake and ended up in our bed again so must have been a fluke. 

Baby sign sounds really good. You'll have to let me know how it goes. I've not joined any groups. I'm not sure its for me really. I would like to meet some other mums though. I go to cinema club every wednesday which is nice though. 

Phew I'm sorry you're in so much discomfort. I don't blame you for putting ttc behind you. I think I had it really easy and quite enjoyed my pregnancy/birth experience so been lucky but I can imagine how uncomfortable it must be if baby is in the wrong position. Did you have a tricky pregnancy with Dexter too or was that ok? 

Mlm the girl from works waters broke thus morning. She's only 38 weeks though. It's so close for you I just can't wait to hear your news! 

Mack maybe you should start ttc no.2 and then we can all stay on the thread hehe. It'd not much to ask is it?! I will prob start ttc again in a year as Jack will be 1 and it could take a year to get bfp. Must be so hard having a new born with a toddler though!


----------



## mackjess

I think we'll be TTC soon! Maybe as soon as April if I'm feeling up to it, but definitely by July.

I've just started pumping less this week. Pretty heartbroken about stopping the breastfeeding, but I've been sick non stop since I have been back to work. I think it's just too much with the job and the baby to be nursing on top of that. Just pumping once a day this week at work, then next week I'm going to quit pumping at all. I plan on nursing Finn in the mornings and after daycare and before bed as long as my milk holds up! I might dry up fast though without pumping. I've been VERY moody today, thinking about missing on that bond with my little man.

BUT, I stepped on a scale for the first time in months. I still need to lose quite a bit of weight. I'm hoping if the BF cuts down/stops I'll be less hungry, will be less tired, and actually lose some weight. I really need to before I TTC again.

MLM/Phez, I'm slightly jealous but sorry for all the pain you've gone through. You're almost there! I was having trouble sleeping awhile ago because Finn had a cold and I was worried. I missed feeling him move in my belly and knowing he was doing ok. NEVER thought I'd miss being pregnant though, especially at the end as it gets so miserable. Hang in there ladies!

Sorry about Jacks cold and glad he is feeling better. Bobster, you got me dreaming about a vacation!!


----------



## bobster

Mack I felt sad about reducing bf too. I tried to pump one day as a had a drink and got about 3oz whereas before it flowed so much easier. I then panicked about it drying up so while he was poorly I bf loads again and that inxeased it. It is sad... Will your af not return if u just reduce the expressing rather than stopping completely? There's threads on here for women ttc while bf. 

Jack's doing so well with his sleeping. He had 9 hours last night, woke for a feed, put him back in his cot awake and he went off for another 3 hours! Hope it continues. 

Mlm any updates?


----------



## bobster

Mack I felt sad about reducing bf too. I tried to pump one day as a had a drink and got about 3oz whereas before it flowed so much easier. I then panicked about it drying up so while he was poorly I bf loads again and that inxeased it. It is sad... Will your af not return if u just reduce the expressing rather than stopping completely? There's threads on here for women ttc while bf. 

Jack's doing so well with his sleeping. He had 9 hours last night, woke for a feed, put him back in his cot awake and he went off for another 3 hours! Hope it continues. 

Mlm any updates?


----------



## mlm115

Still pregnant. Feeling fine too. My back pain has even been gone for a week or so since baby shifted off my sciatic nerve. I see no signs indicating labor is in my immediate future. I think it is too cold in Chicago for Norah to want to get out!


----------



## mackjess

You're so close MLM! I can't wait! Glad you have had a nice break from work before her arrival. It is such a precious time talking to the bump and feeling the kicks. I really am ready to get back to TTC soon. I had said April, but I think I might wait until July.

Bobster - I think I'm just over pumping, being away from my desk forever to go do it and clean the parts. I have to go down a floor to the other side of the building to get the key to the room, up the stairs to the other side of the building to get to the room, then back downstairs to return the key, to the other corner of that floor to get to a sink and wash stuff, then back up 2 floors to the other side of the building to my desk. HA. Takes FOREVER. And washing sanitizing every night at home, and repacking and lugging the bag back in every morning. UGH. Along with my lunch, work bag, laptop, etc. Just over it. LOL. I'm still taking supplements and hoping it will keep up if I nurse him 3 times a day on work days and however much he wants on weekends. Trick will be to not get an infection. And he's eating more food now, so that is exciting and he should need less milk from me as time goes on. It's just heartbreaking, all these new stages are happening too fast for mommy!

Wonderful about Jack's sleeping, and that he was awake and went back to sleep. Sounds like you are going to have a solid little sleeper. Such a good boy!

How are Jane, Greg and Phez doing?


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,

Mlm, pleased to hear you are feeling more comfortable. Have you noticed if you bump has dropped?

Mackjess, the logistics of pumping at work sound so involved, well done for doing it for as long as you have. You've given your little boy the best start.

Wow bobster, jacks doing great with the sleeping. There are bound to be nights that are not so good, even as adults some nights we sleep better than others.

Greg is well, cooing and gurgling lots. Not sleeping right through the night still but only wakes for feeds about midnight and 4am so hoping we are getting there. I find it so hard to sleep at night, I find i listen out for his breathing and if I don't hear him I feel the need to check.

Have you looked in to weaning yet bobster? The HV does a weaning talk in my area and they recommend you go at 4 months to listen so I will sign up for that soon.


----------



## bobster

Yes mackjess well done for pumping for so long you've done a marvellous job! It sounds such a pain ans I'm sure many people would have stopped a long time ago. Also like Jane says you've given him the most important part.

I feel guilty for giving Jack bottles now as the main reason for wanting to stop bf is so I can carry on taking some vitamins for my skin which I used daily before getting pregnant. They aren't safe in bf. Feel so selfish for that being my main reason but my skins been so bad recently and it's really affecting my confidence and self esteem. Jack keeps rooting for my boon when im feeding him a bottle and it makes me so sad and guilty. I will miss the bonding part too. 

Mlm it might happen without warning. I felt fine too when my waters broke. You never know it could be any time now. Is hubby getting excited? Are you both feeling nervous about the birth? Still thinking of having an epidural? 

Jane sounds great. How do you hear about these groups and things? Would really benefit from a talk on weaning. Will have to look into it. 

Sounds like Greg is well on his way to sleeping longer.


----------



## mackjess

Don't feel selfish Bobster! Part of the reason I want to cut back/stop is because I'm so tired of being huge! I lost weight, but it's so hard to be healthy back at work and I gained back 6 of the pounds I lost. BF just makes me want to eat a half a horse after! When I pump, I take trail mix and water to snack on, then I'm STILL starving, eat my lunch at 10 am and then have to go out to get lunch for real. Today I wore one of my favorite lightweight jackets to work and didn't have to struggle to get it on. That means the cutting back is making me shrink, so yay. It's hard on us and our bodies to keep it up!

I totally understand about the confidence. I've been mostly wearing jeans and hoodies to work, but over the weekend I bought a few things on clearance that fit now. I have to wear petite XL so they fit on the boobies, but aren't huge on me everywhere else. I just got 2 shirts and one pair of pants since I only work in the office 3 days a week and I can still do jeans when I want. It seems silly as I'm just starting to work out and eat better, but I feel so much better wearing clothes that are flattering, that it makes me eat better and I actually worked out. Kind of backwards I guess, but it's working.

Jane that is a good point about sleeping. And I think Greg will start skipping one of those feedings soon. It made me panic when Finn did it. I was SO used to waking up at 11 that the first time he didn't, I woke up at midnight and went running in his room in a panic. He was snoozing away! He used to wake at 11 and 3 for the longest, then started just waking at 3, and then after awhile that 3 slowing got later and late and now it's 6am.


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks mackjess for renewing my hope for Greg sleeping through. Like Finn, I hope one night he will just skip a feed.
I'm looking forward to buying some new clothes and I agree ones that fit nicely can totally make you feel better. I keep saying I'll buy new clothes when I lose weight but honestly I've been saying that for ages and just feel down every time I look in my wardrobe so I need to take a leaf out of your book.

Bobster, don't feel guilty, if it's affecting your confidence and self esteem then you are not doing anything wrong in stopping...you've given him almost 4 months worth of breast milk and that's excellent.
When I was feeling really down about BF not getting established with Greg, the HV said to me that the feeding is only a small part of what we will do for our children over a life time...

40 weeks Mlm! Will you have a Chinese new year baby this weekend????

Bobster, I found out about the HV weaning talk from the notice board at the children's centre where they do the weigh-ins but they also advertise it online so might be worth looking at the website for your local children's centre.

Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## bobster

Thank you both. It's been hard. When he cries I can see him looking for boob and that's hard as I want to sooth him with bf but needed to start vits again as it was making me feel so low. 

Clothes don't look the same on me anymore either. I still have a bump but instead of baby it's just a nice roll of fat lol. And my boobs seem to be much more droopy than before. I have to kind of hoick them up in my bra to get my nipples to look central otherwise when it's cold you can see them pointing south sometimes lol OH the joys! 

Mlm any news? Come on baby Norah, we all want to see what you look like! Exciting. Went to a friend's baby shower today and it's making me broody. I have ewcm today too. So tempted to do an opk just to see but we're not even ttc yet... I want to start now I have baby fever!


----------



## MrsPhez

Hey ladies! Am awaiting news from mlm but know it may not be for a while yet! 1 month to go for me, mw tomorrow who will hopefully be able to tell if baby's dropped. I'm not sure. New bathroom starting tomorrow, can't wait to get in our longer bath, will be blissful. Also got physio on Thurs so a busy week. It is definitely a wrench giving up bfing/expressing. You have to look after yourselves as well though, in the long run it will be good for your children. If you're happy, so are they! Hope you're loving being mummies, is it what you expected?


----------



## MrsPhez

Still not decided on a name, but what do you think of Madeleine? Do you automatically associate with Madeleine McCann?


----------



## mlm115

My doctor said they can induce at the end of the week if Norah hasn't shown up yet. Not sure that is my ideal birth plan, but I'm also so ready to have her that I'm caring less and less about how she arrives. 

You are getting so close phez! Maybe you'll beat me at this rate, haha

I'm so curious to see what my body will be like post baby. I'm feeling huge all over right now and am scared I will never get back to "normal"! I know it's worth it, but it must still be hard to deal with the changes.


----------



## bobster

I love that name phez. People tend to shorten it to maddy a lot though. I like maddy too though. 
I think I like that and seren the best. 

Sounds like you're keeping nice and busy which will make this last bit go quicker I'm sure. Your new bath sounds amazing! 

I am really really enjoying motherhood now. At first it was hard but he's sleeping so much better now (touch wood). I enjoy it more each day as he smiles and coos. I miss him so much when I'm not with him. It's amazing how much love you have for them :)


----------



## mlm115

Forgot to say before, I also like that name Phez. I agree with Bobster, I still like Seren too. 

Went it the dr again today (I'm starting to feel like I live there!)- if Norah doesn't come on her own, I'm am going in Thursday night to start an induction on cervidil, with the plan that baby will come on Friday. So I now have an end in sight, woohoo!


----------



## bobster

Wow thanks for updating! Hope things start before Thursday for you but either way she's coming soon! So excited for you mlm :)


----------



## MrsPhez

Oh yey mlm! Exciting!!! Thanks for name thoughts, it is lovely. Not sure Dan is won over by Seren so prob be Madeleine. Just hope she looks like one when she's born!
Saw mw today, baby has gone head down (yey) but is kind of back to back (NOOOO). My worst fear :-(. Time to get bouncing and side stepping upstairs apparently. If this baby is gonna be back to back that changes everything for me. Full on pain relief, no water birth. Will try v hard to get her in the right position! Everything else fine though. Bath will be in tomorrow , can't wait for that!


----------



## mackjess

I think Madeleine is beautiful! And she's got plenty of time to turn! I was so scared that Finn was breech and he finally turned at 36 weeks

I hope Norah behaves and starts exiting on her own! And MLM, they won't let you eat after Thurs night. I smuggled almonds and gatorade into the bathroom to have snacks. Thank god, since I was in labor 2 days! My husband was mortified. LOL.


----------



## GI_Jane

How are you doing Mlm? It's so exciting that one way or another Norah will be here by the weekend.

Pleased to hear the baby has turned mrs phez. I like the name Madeleine. Ouch on back to back, I have heard how painful the back ache during labour is with that position. How is your new bath and the side stepping going?

Greg is doing good, bright red cheeks and dribble from the teething. Last night he slept from 9pm - 3am and was able to self soothe when he did wake up during that time.....it's going in the right direction.

How is everyone else?


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> How are you doing Mlm? It's so exciting that one way or another Norah will be here by the weekend.
> 
> Pleased to hear the baby has turned mrs phez. I like the name Madeleine. Ouch on back to back, I have heard how painful the back ache during labour is with that position. How is your new bath and the side stepping going?
> 
> Greg is doing good, bright red cheeks and dribble from the teething. Last night he slept from 9pm - 3am and was able to self soothe when he did wake up during that time.....it's going in the right direction.
> 
> How is everyone else?

Yeah back to back labour is one loooong, painful contraction in your back with added stress of probable assisted delivery. If not turned by 38 weeks I'm seriously gonna request a CS I think. Dexter coughed all night last night, feeling like the mother of a newborn today with major sleep deprivation! Saw physio for my back which should help.
What's going on with you today mlm, thinking of you!


----------



## mackjess

oh em gee, it's Thursday. MLM will be a mommy soon!


----------



## bobster

Can't wait to hear the news. So excited for you! Hoping Norah's a good girl and has a nice straight forward delivery for you. Good luck mlm :) x


----------



## GI_Jane

Wishing you well mlm, update when you can.

You better get used to that newborn sleep deprevation Mrs phez!


----------



## GI_Jane

Wow bobster, jack is 4 months old today. Where has the time gone!


----------



## mlm115

Thank you all for the well wishes. Leaving for the hospital now, so nervous!!!!


----------



## bobster

You'll do great. You're in safe hands mlm. How exciting!


----------



## bobster

Jane he's 18 weeks on Sunday! Think my tickets wrong. What was gregs bday again? 

Jack had a spurt of sleeping 11 hours for a while. Thought we'd cracked it but he's been waking after 7.5 again recently. Still a good stint but he goes to bed at 8 so by the time we get to sleep at around half 10 we'd only having 4 hours. How's gregs sleeping Jane?


----------



## GI_Jane

Gregs birthday is 16th October. On Wednesday he was 16 weeks.

His sleeping seems to have improved, not in jacks league yet but for us its a step in the right direction. 5/6 hours sleep after going down at 8 or 9pm then bottle and further 4 hours sleep. We get up at 7 or 7.30 am for his wash, change of clothes and bottle then he naps downstairs for a further 3 hours. So I get a chance to jump in the shower and wash his bottles up.
This routine is working for us so far.

If jacks birthday is 6th October then he was 4 calender months old on 6th Feb? Maybe I'm counting it different from you?


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> Thank you all for the well wishes. Leaving for the hospital now, so nervous!!!!

Go mlm! Will be thinking about you and wishing you a speedy delivery and a perfect little girl! Do let us know how it's going when you can...


----------



## bobster

Yes I guess he is 4 months! I'm being blonde and stupid. I've been thinking of his age in weeks and then saying he's 4 and a half months because he's nearly 18 weeks but I think calender months is a more logical way to work out his age lol OH dear... 

Can't believe Greg was born 10 days after Jack. He's doing so well. HAve you met any other mums with premature babies? Jack started doing the same routine as Greg and then surprised us by missing the night feed and going 12 hours one night so he sounds on the right track Jane. I'm wondering if jacks teething pain is waking him recently. Or maybe a growth spurt as he's guzzling loads more milk recently. He's 14lab's now. 

Mlm thinking of you. Hope you are ok and not too uncomfortable. Wondering whether you go for the epidural...


----------



## bobster

I'm so excited for mlm. I wonder how she's getting on... we're nearly the end of our journey together ladies. Phez's turn next and then we're there!


----------



## MrsPhez

Unbelievable isn't it? Not that long ago we were all post miscarriage and wondering if and when our cycles would return, now we're almost all with littluns!


----------



## mlm115

She's here!!! Norah Laine was born 2/7/14 at 8:51am. The induction went so fast and I did get an epidural - it was extremely necessary and made my birth experience a million times better. Norah is 7lbs, 19 inches long, completely perfect : ) I had issues with tearing and then got a hematoma which sent me to get a surgical procedure last night, but am hoping I start feeling better today. I'll try and post a picture of Norah for you!


----------



## mlm115

My baby!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> She's here!!! Norah Laine was born 2/7/14 at 8:51am. The induction went so fast and I did get an epidural - it was extremely necessary and made my birth experience a million times better. Norah is 7lbs, 19 inches long, completely perfect : ) I had issues with tearing and then got a hematoma which sent me to get a surgical procedure last night, but am hoping I start feeling better today. I'll try and post a picture of Norah for you!

Oh massive congratulations mlm! Absolutely delighted for you hun! I think inductions generally require epidural as the full force of contractions is felt immediately, glad it was an OK experience for you. Hope you're up and about and back home with little Norah soon. :happydance:


----------



## bobster

She is so beautiful mlm! Perfect little nugget. Massive well done to you. Welcome to motherhood! Hope you recover quickly. Thanks for update I've been checking all day! :) x


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> My baby!

Aaaah gorgeous little girl. Super excited to meet ours now too!


----------



## GI_Jane

Beautiful mlm.
Congratulations to you and hubby and well done.x


----------



## mackjess

Awe she is.perfect! Welcome to.mommyhood. I hope you heal up fast!


----------



## bobster

Phez a winter melon for you today. What is that when it's at home? Looks like a cucumber.

Mlm how are you getting on?

Jane, I'm going to a weaning talk this Wednesday. Took your advice and went to children's centre. Also went to an under 1's drop in which was good fun. Met some nice mums and gorgeous cutie babies. How are you and Greg? How much does he weigh now? Has he laughed yet? Still waiting for a proper laugh from Jack. 

Mack hope you and Finn are well.


----------



## GI_Jane

20 days for you mrs phez....did you go to your brothers wedding in the end? Pleased with your new bathroom? What buggy did you choose in the end?

Are you home Mlm? How is the feeding and sleeping? DH is in Chicago right now, he was saying how cold it is.

Hope the talk is useful bobster, I haven't gone to one yet, DH is away a lot this month and want him to go as well. The children's centre do have some good things on for free or low cost, we've got our baby first aid there next weekend and starting baby massage next week. Pleased you met some nice mums, I haven't plucked up the courage to go to the under 1s drop in on my own yet.

Greg is good, he's had a growth spurt and looks like a proper little boy rather than a baby now, he's 12 and a half pounds. No laughing/giggling. Still lots of smiles and he's very chatty. Is jack trying to sit up by himself or rollover?- no sign of these things in Greg. 
He's a bit of a dribble monster with the teething and sleeps more soundly once I use the bonjela to numb it.

How is jacks sleeping? Is he back to his 11/12 hours? 

How is your weight loss going mackjess, not too many months until you start trying again, so exciting. I like the idea of getting pregnant again but not ready to care for a newborn yet :dohh:


----------



## mlm115

We got to come home yesterday evening, Norah is doing well and so am I. It's interesting to experience some of the things I've been reading from you ladies. BF is going ok I think. My milk came in yesterday and WOW, giant, hard swollen boobs! Pretty uncomfortable actually, and Norah is only wanting to nurse for 10 min at a time today which doesn't help. She seemed content all day and was getting poopy diapers, but I'm nervous her feedings are too short. I guess I will see how today goes. I think I may have to try her sleeping in her nursery tonight. I can't seem to settle her in her bassinet in our room very well, partially because I can't sleep at all listening for her every sound. I think it will be trial and error figuring out what works.


----------



## MrsPhez

Mlm my health visitor came round the other day and said sometimes your boobs are so engorged it's hard to get the milk out so you could try a bit of expressing to start with and latch her on when your BBs aren't quite so hard. Just a thought. 
Yes a winter melon hmm!
Still trying to get baby to turn over to anterior but not working. Freaking out a bit and might discuss CS with mw on Monday. She'll try and persuade me not to but we have free choice in UK now and it would be better for my emotional state.
Brothers wedding is next Monday but we're not going. Too damn uncomfortable and Dexter puked all over his new booster seat. Looks set to snow too. Can you believe this weather UKers? Hope you're not sinking.
Using Dexter's Uppababy Vista. Might get a ride on board for Dexter, not sure if he needs it yet.
Right I'm shattered, time for some zzzzzzs.
Will let you know how mw goes onday. Can't believe you've all had your babies!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mlm115

Sorry you're freaking out about that phez- if you don't do a csection, can you deliver with her anterior? I think you need to do what's best for you. You don't want your baby stressed either. Also great decision about the wedding. You are far too pregnant to go in my opinion!

I did try expressing- basically sat in the shower and milked them for half an hour haha. Made such a difference. Norah is still nursing for only 10-15 min all day today though. First pediatrician appointment is tomorrow so I will ask her then. 

I can't wait til my body recovers from delivery. I feel like that will make this all so much easier when I don't have that to worry about. These hormones are crazy too- I cry cause I'm happy, stressed, etc. Crazy stuff.


----------



## mlm115

I think you were right about my milk coming in Phez- Norah is back to 30 min+ feedings. She's already back up to her birth weight too!


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> I think you were right about my milk coming in Phez- Norah is back to 30 min+ feedings. She's already back up to her birth weight too!

GREAT! Go girl!


----------



## bobster

16 days phez! Exciting stuff. Hope you aren't too uncomfortable. Hopefully she will turn soon. Good call on missing the wedding, not worth risk. Hope he's understanding about it. 

Mlm yay for bf. Sounds like you're doing much better than I did. Can't wait to see some more pics of lovely Norah. Hope you're ok and not too tired. 

We are moving into a house in March. It's all been very rushed. Its much bigger than the apartment. Decided to rent for a bit longer to get a bit more deposit saved up. Can't wait to buy but the house prices in york are shockingly high. So strapped for cash now though as have had to fork out a lot of money all at once. It's a good size though. Jacks room is huge in fact so will be good when he's crawling.

Health visitor came today for jacks 4 month check. He weighs 14lb 15 oz! Can hardly believe it. He's growing so quickly. He's on the 25th centile for weight do pretty average but everyone keeps saying how big he is. Makes you paranoid sometimes. He had his 3rd jabs yesterday so he's been a bit unsettled and grouchy since bless him.

How's Jane and Mack?


----------



## GI_Jane

Moving into a new house is so exciting bobster, another nursery to decorate :winkwink: does it have room for a second baby???

Didn't realise they have a 4 month check bobster, did you have to arrange or the HV contact you? We had the last set of jabs this morning. Hope he's not too grouchy now he's just sleeping a little longer at night.

I know what you mean when people say they look big, I feel very defensive and feel like saying not according to the world health organisation he's not! 

Sounds like you are in to the swing of it Mlm.

How are you feeling mrs phez, any rumblings...did you arrange for an elective c section?


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Moving into a new house is so exciting bobster, another nursery to decorate :winkwink: does it have room for a second baby???
> 
> Didn't realise they have a 4 month check bobster, did you have to arrange or the HV contact you? We had the last set of jabs this morning. Hope he's not too grouchy now he's just sleeping a little longer at night.
> 
> I know what you mean when people say they look big, I feel very defensive and feel like saying not according to the world health organisation he's not!
> 
> Sounds like you are in to the swing of it Mlm.
> 
> How are you feeling mrs phez, any rumblings...did you arrange for an elective c section?

No rumblings BUT the mw told me she is 2/5 palpable so engaging and is now facing the right way. I am very happy about this as no C-section needed. I hope she wasn't just saying that because she could see how nervous I was about back to back! I will just have to hope she was telling the truth. Time to get bouncing!


----------



## bobster

Aww poor Greg. Hope his little legs are ok. I took Jack a few days ago too. Its awful isn't it but at least they don't have any more now until they're 12 months. 

Health visitor should ring you I think to arrange to come over. I didn't know they did a 4 month check either.

How are your groups going? Have you started them yet, I forgot when you said you were going.. I am really enjoying this under 1's drop in group I have been to on monday mornings. Its nice to meet some other mum's. Hopefully their babies will go to same school as Jack as they live in the same area so it will be nice to get to know them a bit. Are you still going to the cinema?

House is big enough for a second yes, its huge compared to where we live now. Dan might need a bit of convincing though! I feel so broody again already but I know its not feasible to have another until a year or so. Need to get on the housing ladder and save some more first. Got the pill from my dr's so I will start it on my next af which is due any day now. What about you do you think now Greg's over the newborn stage you are more inclined to have another sooner? What age gap do you want to have?

Phez it sounds like everythings progressing well now! Yippeee. I bet you cant wait to meet her. Have you thought of a final name yet or are you going to see what she looks like? 

MLM and mack hope you are both well and bubs are behaving. Mack not long now and you'll be up the spout again lol!


----------



## mackjess

Phez, so wonderfurl that your girl turned around for you! Hope that leads to an easy and uneventful labor. How was it when you had Dexter?

Hi everyone. Sorry not been on much. Feeling quite bluesy, which I read can be normal after you stop bfing. Had some blood work at the doctor too as I've been so fatigued and down. Not when I'm with Finn tho, that's when I'm happy. If I don't perk up by March I'm going to go back next month to see about anti-depressants. Some of it could be related to me being on the pill. I don't really want to take it as it does affect my moods a lot, but I don't want to chance getting pregnant again too soon!


----------



## MrsPhez

mackjess said:


> Phez, so wonderfurl that your girl turned around for you! Hope that leads to an easy and uneventful labor. How was it when you had Dexter?
> 
> Hi everyone. Sorry not been on much. Feeling quite bluesy, which I read can be normal after you stop bfing. Had some blood work at the doctor too as I've been so fatigued and down. Not when I'm with Finn tho, that's when I'm happy. If I don't perk up by March I'm going to go back next month to see about anti-depressants. Some of it could be related to me being on the pill. I don't really want to take it as it does affect my moods a lot, but I don't want to chance getting pregnant again too soon!

Oh sorry to hear you're down, maybe a touchj of PND? Good that you've recognised it and seen your doctor, half the battle is knowing you're affected and seeking help so well done. Hope you feel better soon hun.
Dexter was 2 weeks late and think it would have been an "easy" labour if I hadn't wussed out and had the epi! Certainly would have been quicker! Yes so relieved she's now back to front. So many scare stories about back labour, feeling much more confident.
As for names, we still haven't reached a decision aaaaggghh. He really wants Matilda but I'm not budging, not that keen and I know my friend wants to use it if she has a daughter. It's a big if tbh, she has 2 boys but I'm really not taken with it anyway. Thought it was gonna be Madeleine, I'm a bit peeved! He mentioned Maxine the other day, seriously??!!! And Gwen after his grandma. Errrrrrr no. He has some funny ideas. Could be Molly but I've given up till she's here!
Brother got married yesterday. We were all set up with Skype and the damn thing cut out just as ceremony was about to start. I was so gutted, was in tears going to the midwife. Wasn't meant to be obviously. He called at 8am this morning to say they'd had a great day which is the main thing.
Having awful insomnia with restless legs stopping me go back to sleep, apparently quinine (in tonic water) might help but forgot to get some so another sleep deprived night ahead.
This has turned into a long one, thanks for your patience!


----------



## GI_Jane

Will you hold off having an epidural this time mrs phez if you can? Shame about the Skype cutting out. Matilda and molly have become quite popular. I quite like Meredith if you want an 'M' name. Did you say your DH had consultant exams around your due date?

Mack, I'm back on my anti depressants, I wanted to be in the best frame of mind so Greg would not pick up on it and after 2 months back on I know I've made the right decision.

Bobster, we just spoke about #2 yesterday! I said to DH about waiting until he was 1 and DH said "do we have to wait as long as that...."
The thought of another prem baby is nerve wracking though so before we do anything I want to have a chat to the GP first. I said to him about going back on the pill and he wasn't keen which I was happy about as it does affect my moods.

Classes are going well, I like baby massage and DH and greg on the waiting list for water babies but weekend availability is crap in my area but I really want them to do something together.
Haven't been to parent and baby cinema again- I've lost all confidence driving and can't get there on the bus :(

Feel like af is about to come soon and must book a smear test after...did yours start bobster? How is your skin doing?


----------



## bobster

I really agree with Jane that your mental health is as important as anything and you need to put that first. Hope your Dr manages to give you some help and advice. Do you think it could be a late onset of pnd? Is hubby understanding when you feel blue?

Skin much better now I'm back on my vitamins thanks Jane. Glad you are enjoying baby massage. I'm really interested in baby sign so may join a group. Wow your hubby sounds keen. I can understand your concerns. Do you think they will fade if you wait though? I'm not sure if it means you're more likely to have another premie? Maybe Greg was just too impatient to meet his mum. Did they ever tell you a possible reason for his early arrival? 

Mlm you ok? 
Phew every time I check this I wonder if there's any news yet! Could be any day now..


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Will you hold off having an epidural this time mrs phez if you can? Shame about the Skype cutting out. Matilda and molly have become quite popular. I quite like Meredith if you want an 'M' name. Did you say your DH had consultant exams around your due date?
> 
> Mack, I'm back on my anti depressants, I wanted to be in the best frame of mind so Greg would not pick up on it and after 2 months back on I know I've made the right decision.
> 
> Bobster, we just spoke about #2 yesterday! I said to DH about waiting until he was 1 and DH said "do we have to wait as long as that...."
> The thought of another prem baby is nerve wracking though so before we do anything I want to have a chat to the GP first. I said to him about going back on the pill and he wasn't keen which I was happy about as it does affect my moods.
> 
> Classes are going well, I like baby massage and DH and greg on the waiting list for water babies but weekend availability is crap in my area but I really want them to do something together.
> Haven't been to parent and baby cinema again- I've lost all confidence driving and can't get there on the bus :(
> 
> Feel like af is about to come soon and must book a smear test after...did yours start bobster? How is your skin doing?

Yes they are quite popular but I'm past caring now! Dexter and Molly sound nice together. And yes he has exam on Monday, in London, agghhh! His Mum and partner are coming for a couple of days as back up in case of labour. He'll have to race back if it happens though! £900 to sit a multiple choice exam, got to be pretty flush to be a doctor! Which we're not!
Don't want an epi this time. I say that now! If it's moving quickly I'll try and cope.
Water babies is good but expensive. We knocked it on the head as the pool had frequent problems and last minute cancellations really affected Dexter's confidence. We got a group together and set up some private lessons. Great seeing them in the water. 
Good luck to you all if you're trying for number 2 soon! You've got age on your side, I couldn't have done it! And now I'll have a little helper hehe!


----------



## mackjess

Thanks ladies. I'm waiting for the bloodwork to come back before I decide about meds. It could be my thyroid or a vitamin deficiency. Also, since I was breast feeding I'm on the mini pill. My doc warned me it's a nightmare, I get to switch back to the regular pill after I'm done with this pack. It's more like I'm fatigued and have no energy, then feel bummed I didn't read to Finn or something earlier like I wanted to. I'm not trying to be super mom with chores or anything either. I have one easy baby who sleeps great, I don't feel like I should be as exhausted as I am!! If the bloodwork is fine and the regular pill doesn't help I'll get back to the doc. 

Like Jane, we're ready soon to try for another so I need to get this back in check. Could be weight too. I just started doing better on eating healthy the last few weeks. That could make a difference and if I have the energy to exercise, watch out world!

And DH has been great. He took over baby chores and I slept in nice and late Saturday.

On pins and needles til Phez little M shows up. So excited for our crew and our babies!


----------



## bobster

I remember being on cerazette (mini pill which is progesterone only) and like you it made me feel really tired and rubbish (like pmt). Fingers crossed the combined pill helps you. Well done for change of diet. I just can't seem to get the motivation to start losing baby weight. I need to soon though. In the UK there's nhs podcast called couch to 5k which I would like to do at some point.


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm also interested in the baby signing bobster, we have a place on hold for a course starting in April but I want to double check the best age to start it- the receptionist at the place was rubbish.

DH is keen for #2 but we will wait. While Greg is still so small I want to give him the attention and not miss anything. Mentally I need to get over the prem birth/special care but physically too I want to lose the baby weight before I put on some more. According to prem baby charities, there is an increased risk of it happening again but depends on the cause- in my case they said it was likely down to an infection (this was never confirmed though- cultures were negative) but mine and gregs inflammatory markers were sky high. 40% of prem births are due to infection.

Waiting until your bloods are back is a sensible move mackjess. And with stopping BF your hormones are bound to be all over the place as it finds an equilibrium again...have you had af yet?


Bobster, have you got one of those bumbo seats for jack? A couple of people have mentioned it to me and I tried one but Greg just not developed enough to sit upright in it.

Was the weaning talk useful? I still need to go.


----------



## mackjess

Well Bobster I don't know how good I'm doing. We went from getting takeout pizza and chinese all the time, and I was eating fast food for lunch every day. So improving from that is pretty easy! :haha: I'm making food and bringing lunch now, but I'm not quite back to healthy eating. Definitely better though! It is hard. During pregnancy I couldn't eat veggies, and I seem to still have distaste for them.

My bloodwork was normal. No AF yet, I may not get it until after I switch to the combined pill. I still have about 2 1/2 weeks left until I switch. I'm scared about her return! Was it bad for you Jane/Bobster?

Phez, sooo close. Hope you are still doing OK despite all the pains and breathing. DO NOT miss those days. :D

MLM - hope you are having a wonderful time getting to know Norah, and not too tired.


----------



## mlm115

Wow, life with a newborn is definitely different. Our biggest frustration right now is getting her settled at bed time. Norah has started to get fussy in the evenings, and wails if I put her down unless she's already completely passed out in my arms. Poor DH doesn't have the "magic touch" to soothe her, so he's frustrated that he can't calm her down but I'll take her and she stops crying right away. Thankfully my mom has come over in the mornings this week so I have an hour or two to myself to bathe, rest, etc. Next week I'm on my own though. 

It's almost time Phez! Are you expecting to go over again or do you feel any signs of labor coming on?

Mack, I'm impressed you went so long with BF... I'm sure the hormones are miserable weaning off it. We women really go through a lot with these babies!

When did you all start feeling comfortable leaving the house alone with the baby? I'm nervous to go out without DH or my mom for support, but I don't want to be housebound for the next 10 weeks I'm home! I'm thinking about taking her to a breastfeeding support group thing at the hospital on Monday, hopefully I don't wimp out!


----------



## GI_Jane

Going out with Greg alone for the first time was so nerve wracking Mlm, but your confidence will grow quickly.


----------



## mackjess

Just do it mlm! Lol. That's what helped me. If I thought about it I fretted too much. After a well baby appt, and I was already out as dh met me at the office so he could go back to work, I decided to go out to a super early lunch at the last second since I was already out. It totally boosted my confidence. I picked a place I knew was more popular for to go good, and dined almost alone and bf Finn. I was covered with about 3 blankets and had the stroller in front of me. Lol

Another first I did was the mall. I knew nordstrom had a nice big lounge in the ladies room and used that to bf. What I loved was all the kudos I got from women that walked by because I was bf. Didn't expect support from strangers.


----------



## mackjess

I should say that my first outing was a disaster. After Finn ate, he spit up ALL over me and it got all over the floor. I put him in his carseat to clean up the floor and I heard a diaper explosion. Picked him up and it was leaking thru his shorts. Just put him back in the seat and left since it was already every where. I was all frazzled and while getting the carseat out of the stroller to put it in the car, the stroller fell over bc it was empty and stuff from my purse rolled into the parking space. L. But I got him home and he giggled at me while I was cleaning him up and it didn't matter that it was a disaster. Don't give up. Next time was totally easy after that!


----------



## bobster

Mlm I think everyone feels anxious at first but I agree the more you do it the easier it gets. I worried about Jack crying and not being able to settle him, as well as feeding in public. He did cry sometimes but mostly he settled in the pram. Sometimes if he's really grouchy I take him for a walk to settle him. You will be ok, mum and baby groups are a good idea as you might feel more at ease feeding in those environments. 

Jack stayed at his grandma and grandads again last night. Me and Dan had some lovely couple time. I missed him like mad though. He didn't settle as well and slept much less. Hope it doesn't unsettle him too much here. 

Jane was your second af on time? I still haven't had mine and it was due Monday. No way I'm pregnant as used condoms 100 percent. Wonder if it just takes a while to regulate? 

Mack your first experience of taking Finn out made me chuckle. I had similar experience with the poo explosion in cinema once. Nightmare! I'm surprised you ever went out again lol. 

Phew any news? Rumblings?


----------



## MrsPhez

Nothing, thank goodness. DH in London till tomorrow night and MIL here with her partner so she can wait till at least Tuesday, please?! Been drinking tonic water for my restless legs at night time and it works!!! This is a revelation and means I'm sleeping so much better. Quinine apparently, if only I'd mentioned it to mw sooner but better late than never.


----------



## GI_Jane

Mlm did you make it out? I laughed at your story mackjess...

Yes second af was on time bobster, back to a 40 day cycle by the looks of it but not nearly as painful thank goodness.

Lovely that you and OH had a night together bobster. DH is away for work next two weeks so my mum and sister are staying the odd few nights to give me a rest.

Have you started looking at nurseries for going back to work bobster? I hadn't done anything about it but my ante natal class friends already have reserved their places so I need to get something sorted.

What day are you moving home?


----------



## bobster

Just went to see 3 nurseries today. The one I liked can only take him from August so there will be a bit of juggling to do with childcare for a month. I go back early July. I would get some viewings booked Jane. I think country ones tend to be better for places but inner city can be a longer wait


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks bobster...are you going back full or part time?

I don't have a job position to go back to, I was a contractor so my position ended when I had Greg, will have to apply for new jobs so have no idea how long it will take to find something and whether they would be willing to negotiate my hours :cry: Hardly any permenant jobs around lately...


----------



## mackjess

Oy, I am in a bit of a better mood today. I got a promotion! I've been waiting for it for 3 years!!! This will help with the added financials we have with daycare and everything.


----------



## bobster

Jane something will turn up I'm sure. Will you go for the same kind of work or are you open to anything? Lots of people who work in the nhs are part time. There are so many people with kids. If I were you I would apply for lots of different jobs and then you can narrow it down from there. It is difficult at the moment. My brother works as an English teacher to foreign students and his work is temporary too even though he's done it for years. They have to sack all their employees for a week every year to get out of making them permanent. So unethical! 

Is there any way you could be a stay at home mum if you are planning another quite soon or would that drive you mad? Don't panic about childcare as they often have kids drop out and change of circumstance meaning ppl need them at short notice. You cant really plan for nursery until you know your days of work as they need to know which days you need baby to go in so I wouldnt worry.

Mack well done that's fab news!

We're really struggling with money at the moment. I'm stressing about it. We've had to pay a lot up front for this move (on 21st March). Just hoping to God we get most of our deposits back from the flat. I'm more in my overdraft than I've ever been before :( stress!


----------



## bobster

Did you uk ladies watch 1 born every minute last night? Brings it all back! I cried!


----------



## GI_Jane

Congratulations mackjess :happydance:

Didn't see it bobster...must be strange to watch now we have our own experience of labour and birth.

Yes, not going to panic too much about it just yet but when mat pay stops in July I might think again! DH said we can cope if I don't find something straight away (he just got promoted too)...we'll see what will happen, I'm enjoying being home right now and if we do start trying for #2 when Greg is 1 that isn't actually that long away!

Went to mums, bums and tums exercise class yesterday, hurting so much today! Also had dentist- got to make the most of medical exemption while we have it!

I'm sure you'll get back on your feet soon bobster. Moving house is so expensive as is keeping a baby in clothes that fit!


----------



## MrsPhez

Well done on promotion MJ!
I watched OBEM, perhaps foolishly?! I do love it so can't not watch. 
No signs really, apart from strong Braxton Hicks on Monday. Setting myself up for another late baby. Sweep booked Monday week when I'll be 8 days overdue. Relieved DH is back from London and his exams weren't too bad. He was at badminton last night and on call tonight, feels like he's never home which scares me a bit. MIL and partner were here while he was in London and said something about him going to his sister's for her birthday on SUNDAY. My EDD?! 100 miles away? For goodness sake... because apparently I might need some time to myself. Errm this woman lives on another planet I swear!


----------



## bobster

Yes looks like she may be late phez. So close now though either way. 

Haha please don't let hub go 100 miles on your edd. Imagine! On one born every minute that guy missed the birth and he only lived 30 mins away! I felt so bad for him. 
I'm sure that program helped me with my breathing during labour. I remembered them saying breath like you are blowing a candle out in little breaths to stop yourself from pushing and that helped me when I was 8cm and felt the urge to push.

Did you have a sweep with dexter? Does he know what's going on? Oh its all exciting stuff. I can't wait to do it all again, Bonkers I know!!! Have you got a final name yet?


----------



## mlm115

Congrats Mack! Good for you getting promoted so quickly after your maternity leave!

I would like to take a different job after my leave, but we will see. I would ideally like to work part time, but I can't think of any part time jobs that I can do around here. Definitely can't go part time in my current role. 

Phez, your MIL is crazy! I would never let DH go that far away on my edd! Glad you didn't go in to labor while he was away for his exam. I can't wait to see your update that your daughter is here ahhhh! Even if you go overdue, you are still so close now!


----------



## MrsPhez

Thanks ladies, sometimes I think is it me that's the crazy one but yes, that guy did miss the birth, wasn't that awful? Don't think DH has any intention of going tbh, not sure why she would even think he would want to be there?? I'm certain his sister wouldn't. She has some random ideas. The other one was that they could drive up and take Dexter back down to Essex when baby comes. He'd be scarred for life thinking we don't want him anymore! Anyway, enough of the MIL stuff!
Still chewing on names, we're gonna have to wait till she comes and see what she looks like.
I had 2 sweeps with Dexter. I can't remember how long between second sweep and contractions, may be 2 days? Too many! Am expecting to be late so it's easier to deal with this time. Last time were the longest 2 weeks of my life and I have Dexter to take my mind off it. Spending as much q time as poss. Things will never be the same again!


----------



## bobster

Mlm love your new profile pic of Norah! Just beautiful. 

Are you enjoying motherhood so far? 

Phew sometimes I think you need to look at them before you know what their name should be. Times won't be the same again but at least you know what to expect. Dexter will need lots more attention I guess until Norah settles into the family and he gets used to her being around.


----------



## bobster

I tried Jack with a bit of baby porridge today. That was messy! He ate the tiniest bit and looked very confused by the whole thing. Think I'll leave it for a few more weeks. He meeting the 3 criteria now though (sitting up with support, grabbing and showing a keen interest in our food). Unsure as to whether to persist with it or to wait until 26 weeks. He's nearly 21 now. 

Jane did you go to the weaning talk yet?


----------



## mackjess

Aweee, you guys are making me miss when Finn was a wee man! I remembered the first few feedings. It didn't take long for him to start inhaling the oatmeal though and I was able to make it thicker. It gets much less messy when it's not so runny! He seems like such a chunk to me, but he's slowed down on the weight chart. Haven't got his height measured.

mlm, i love your new pic. Norah is so beautiful!

Also, we need new pics of Greg and Jack!! Don't you think so too Phez?? :)


----------



## MrsPhez

Always more pics MJ! And I was going to say Norah looks so lovely in your profile pic MLM.
Makes me laugh when ?Bobster is it you? calls me Phew. That's what I'll be saying when she arrives and I know I'll never have to do it again! There are lots of things to consider when naming, even hair colour could have a bearing! Looking through the name book again. Added Aspen, Alex, Alyssa, Jamie. We both like girls names that can be shortened to a boyish nickname e.g Harriet to Harri perhaps. Sooo hard.


----------



## bobster

Haha sorry PHEZ! It's my stupid tablet. I never read it before I send. I have called mlm 'mom' a lot too but do edit it when I realise haha. 

I will try to post up some pics soon. Jack has grown so much too matchless. When did you start Finn on solids? I haven't had Jacks height measured either since he was born. Would like to check it. Do you think finn's tall?


----------



## bobster

Phez you are funny! I wonder if you will pick one of your original names after all the deliberating. Can't wait to hear your final choice it's exciting. Everyone else had their names pretty much picked. Was it hard picking dexters name or did you have that planned before he was born? Love his name.


----------



## MrsPhez

Yeah we'll go back to original list I'm sure. Finished reading the book and not been enlightened any more so I'm done. Mentioned the indecision on FB and now I'm being PMed possible names! 
Ha Mackjess I see you are now matchless according to Bobster!! My laptop is dodgy too so there may be some strange wording at times...not as funny as Bobster's though!


----------



## mackjess

Haha! I chuckled at matchless.


----------



## mlm115

Hahaha. Gotta love auto correct!

Mack, did you start pumping when you were on maternity leave? I want to start pumping a little so I have bottles to leave if we go out or if I want DH to do a feeding. How much do you pump? When do you pump? I'm confused.


----------



## mlm115

Thanks for the picture comments all! My friend is a great photographer and took a bunch of newborn pics for us for free, woo hoo!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hehe been laughing at the posts and I agree, love that photo of Norah.

Haven't gone to a weaning talk yet bobster, waiting for DH to get back from his business trip. Have been reading the advice on NHS website and Greg doesn't meet any of the criteria for weaning yet. I also have a booklet from the premature baby charity about weaning and I think it will be a couple of months before we need to think about it.

Got baby massage class today, Greg loves it.

I've not had gregs height measured since birth either,i did it myself recently with a tape measure (needed to know to adjust my baby bjorn sling).


----------



## GI_Jane

Will sort out some pics to post soon...


----------



## bobster

Haha just read read my msg. It's so annoying the autocorrect. I once called someone 'homosexual' on a text by accident so thank yourselves lucky!


----------



## bobster

Some recent pictures of Jack. The last one was when he was born. Just amazing how he's grown in 20 weeks! Just crazy!

He's been really grizly today. Think it must be teething but can't see or feel any obvious teeth yet. Hope they come through soon as feel so helpless.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1537.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 4









IMAG1510.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 3









IMAG1548.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3









IMAG1521.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5









photo (11).jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsPhez

Beautiful boy!


----------



## bobster

Aww thank you phez (aka phew)


----------



## mlm115

Awwww, love seeing the pics, thanks for sharing! He's adorable!


----------



## bobster

Thanks. I think he's getting more gorgeous as he's getting older but I know I'm biased :)


----------



## GI_Jane

Totally agree bobster, he's a lovely looking little chap.
His eyes and hair are very light, will be interesting to see how the colours change as he gets older. Did he lose much hair? Greg seems to have lost loads from the top with the odd original hair that's now long so is sporting a comb over lol.
G has a cold right now, thank god for children's menthol and calpol!


----------



## MrsPhez

Dexter had really dark baby hair which fell out a few months after birth and was replaced with light brown. Can't wait to see what our little girl has but it will probably change. Fascinating stuff! Some thumb twiddling today I think but have got a list of things to work through and take my mind off it. And DH made fave brekkie, pancakes, bacon, greek yoghurt, cherries and maple syrup. Carb loading!
Were your babies active till the last minute, she's still kicking up a storm in there!


----------



## bobster

Due date tomorrow phez! Fingers crossed she'll come! Jack kicked right up to the end too. I remember the pressure under my ribs. He used to bunch up on my right side a lot too so my bump was often lop sided! 

Jane I laughed out loud with the comb over comment! Yes jacks hair is very fine and light. His dad has very thick dark brown hair. Hope he develops that when he's older as my hair is horrible and thin. At the moment he's sporting a mullet as like Greg his origional hair at the back of his neck has grown and he's bald on top! Haha it is funny. They are like little old men! 

Get well soon little Greg x


----------



## mackjess

Finn has rubbed the sides off his hair so it's in the middle. It's pretty fine and not very long so it sticks straight up. His sitter calls it his finnhawk! Lol

Bobster, what a little ham! So cute. I do love our little men xoxo. Norah has quite a pick.

Started Finn on cooked and pureed apples, pears, green beans and peas. He inhales avocado and yogurt. For solids I do hard cheese cut into bits, banana chunks, and peas. He didn't care for carrots, he would reach in his mouth, have the pea in there, but get to the carrot and dig it out! He can't pick up the solids by himself yet. I leave some on the tray for him to play with but he doesn't quite have the coordination yet. He drinks out of a sippy cup but won't hold it himself. He never really held his own bottle. He holds it up to chew on it when it's almost empty but he's too serious about eating to want to mess it up and try holding it himself.

Mlm, I pumped after most feedings in the morning and early afternoon for about 10 minutes. Any time I went out and someone else gave him a bottle, I would pump soon as I got home to make up for the missed feeding, about 20 minutes.

Hi jane! Hi phez! So excited for your girl to arrive and the name selection. So much fun.


----------



## MrsPhez

Due date here. Feeling more pressure and that grinding sensation, bit of backache, but not much tbh.
Just flew off the handle at DH cos Id asked him to find the big steriliser and I didn't think he had, just the bottles. And while I was ranting I found it right in front of my eyes in a carrier bag! Tbh its been on the whiteboard list for ages and should have been washed and ready a long time ago. Got fed up asking and was quite stressed. Now I look like the bad guy, grrrrr! Think a bath is in order today.
Will keep you posted on updates.


----------



## bobster

Dont worry phez you hav a good excuse! Make the most of being irrational as he can't say anything, you're about to have his baby lol. Sounds like things are moving in the right direction albeit slowly. Will be checking regularly for updates! 

Lol to finnhawk Mack! So we have a comb over, a mullet and a finnhawk! What a mix of do's! 

I'm cd 45 today and still no af! Feel arsey though so think she's coming. Hope so as want it over with!


----------



## bobster

Come on baby phez!!! Stop keeping your mummy, daddy and brother waiting! 

Can't wait to hear the news! Feel excited like you are all real life friends after our long journeys together! Wish you all lived close by so we could have baby meets!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hopefully not long now Mrs Phez...did you say you had a sweep booked?

Hehe, I'm laughing at our boys hair styles!

Here is the Gregmeister in his bumble bee outfit lol


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Hopefully not long now Mrs Phez...did you say you had a sweep booked?
> 
> Hehe, I'm laughing at our boys hair styles!
> 
> Here is the Gregmeister in his bumble bee outfit lol

Cute boy!!!
Nothing here, had to go to the loo 4 times yesterday morning but nothing happened afterwards. No plug or show. Then last night me and DH had a humdinger with me saying he makes me feel like a failure (he does), him saying well prove me wrong then and me saying screw you I don't need you with me at the hospital if you're gonna be that supportive. Brilliant. Had very little sleep and feel like a wreck and very teary. Want to call my Mum and Dad and ask them to come and help but I don't want them to see we've had a row. Not a good day for the baby to come. Taking Dexter to playgroup to take my mind off things. Sorry for ranting 8-(


----------



## MrsPhez

Sweep booked next Tuesday btw


----------



## GI_Jane

oh mrs phez, you know what, when that first contraction comes or waters break it's not going to matter what has been said, he will be there with bells on I am sure.


----------



## bobster

Hugs phez. I'm sure Jane is right and once labour starts he will be there and all arguments will be forgotten. It's a stressful time pregnancy. You know life is about to change. And you have both done this before so its different I'm sure when you know what's about to happen. With the first you don't have a clue what to expect so I bet it's a different feeling. 

Jane Greg is the most scrumptious baby! He's just gorgeous you must be so proud! Is that the bee outfit your sister bought him?


----------



## bobster

Oh yes just seen the end of your post. I remember you talking about that outfit when you were pregnant! 

Good I love babies. Think this was my calling! Just watched an episode of call the midwife and one of one born every minute back to back. Think I might train to do midwifery some point. Love those gorgeous squishy babies! Every time I look at Jack I Can't believe he's mine! He was my shadow line bfp! Argh emotional ...


----------



## GI_Jane

yes it is bobster, you have a good memory.

How many years extra training would it be for midwifery? I couldn't do it, wouldn't want that responsibility!

I too look at Greg and can't believe we made him and I look back at my photos of the faint bfp on an internet cheapie test.


----------



## mlm115

Your boys are adorable. DH would love a boy for lo #2, but I'm convinced we will have girls. I'm so crazy, already thinking about the next one, lol! I know what you mean about being amazed that the first bfp turned in to our beautiful babies. We really are so lucky. 

Sorry you and hubby are fighting Phez : ( Hope he starts being more sensitive towards you given your extremely pregnant state. I also think you both will probably not be thinking of your argument when it is baby time though. 

Norah got her first expressed bottle last night from DH- she took 2oz, but then nursed for 10 min after. I'm thrilled she took the bottle though, woo! And I'm so excited I was able to pump 5oz while DH was feeding her. Little successes get me so excited now!


----------



## bobster

Wow that's great mom good for you! I think giving them bottle early is a good idea to get them used to it and give you break! I hated bf but now strangely miss it in a way. Enjoy that close bonding time. 

I look back at my test pics too. Feel like a crazy obsessed loon sometimes but love thinking back to how Jack started. I love seeing 2 lines. It's a huge responsibility Jane you're right. It would be 18 months to add it on. Can't afford to yet and can't feasibly do nights etc. Maybe when babies are school age though.


----------



## mackjess

Phez, I'm so sorry, I hate feeling that way. We had a few knockouts right before Finn was born. I honestly have no idea what they were about and they were forgotten. Hope your playdate cheers you up. *hugs*

MLM, you are so brave thinking about this again! I am just now feeling ready and it's been 7 months!

Love the bee. He is soooo cute.


----------



## mlm115

I should add that we decided we aren't going to start trying again til Norah turns 1... So my thoughts aren't about trying any time soon!

Bobster I think that is so cool that you could do that. After having a baby, I have so much more respect for the nurses/doctors/midwives!


----------



## MrsPhez

Feeling brighter today. DH hasn't apologised and neither have I but he has offered to do the food shop which I hate doing at the moment being so huge so it's a step. Was in bed before 9pm and was there till 7am, with a few insomniac moments thrown in but generally sleeping as had very little sleep the night before. Was desperate that baby didn't come as I wouldn't have had the energy. And it's a beautiful day here...plenty of reasons to be cheerful. Thanks for support, these last days are pretty hard going.....


----------



## mlm115

Glad to hear you are feeling better Phez : )


----------



## MrsPhez

Thank you mlm! So today I am 5 days overdue, it's all very familiar! Thinking I will be pregnant forever more. Eating hot curry and a lot of pineapple and walking around but not a single sign of labour anytime soon. Countind down the days till the sweep on Tuesday. DH's paternity leave starts Monday (he had to book it) so just hope she comes then really. We'll see......


----------



## GI_Jane

How long do they let you go over your due date before they will induce mrs phez? Hope the sweep does the trick if she doesn't come this weekend. Does DH have some annual leave he can tac on to the end of pat leave if needed? Guess its not so easy being a doctor to take time off.


----------



## GI_Jane

Another beautiful day here and the weekend looks to be lovely too :happydance:

DH is mowing the lawn, love that smell :flower:


----------



## bobster

Mmm yes its so lovely to see the sun and all the lovely daffodils. 

Phez poor you! Hope she comes soon. That's rubbish that dh had to book his leave. What kind of Dr is he? Have you tried sex? I know its probably the last thing on your mind but you never know! Or raspberry leaf tea?


----------



## MrsPhez

Thanks for your thoughts ladies. DH has clinics booked for him so they need cancelling, he's a paediatric eye surgeon but also does casualty and adults as well. Yeah its a pain and we should have booked it for a week later really but thought second might come sooner.
Called mw today to see if she could book me for induction 10 days beyond due date (next Weds) but wouldn't do it before I'm checked and sweeped on Tuesday. Ideally would be 14 days from their perspective but not from mine! He has booked some time off in April as well though and my parents will come and help out a bit in between I'm sure. We'll survive somehow!
I have no suggestions that labour is close, no plug loss, even the BH have faded from earlier in the week. She's still moving a bit. 2 nights ago she was the most active shes ever been, tonight a few little wriggles. :shrug: Patience needed!!!!


----------



## mackjess

Phez I hope something happens soon. Glad she is having fun in there in the meantime!


----------



## mlm115

Can't believe my baby is a month old today! Wow time flies. I left DH alone with her for the first time for a couple of hours so I could go to dinner with a friend. I get frustrated because he acts like it's so hard and he's so tired, when I feel like I do almost everything baby related. Annoying.


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> Can't believe my baby is a month old today! Wow time flies. I left DH alone with her for the first time for a couple of hours so I could go to dinner with a friend. I get frustrated because he acts like it's so hard and he's so tired, when I feel like I do almost everything baby related. Annoying.

A month, oh my gosh!!! I have been having same issues with DH, he complains every day of some minor ailment. And I'm like, um hello????? The human race would die out if men were responsible for having babies that's for sure! We also have the working/not working thing. As I'm not employed I therefore have an easy life. Working 12 hour days with zero recognition or salary, yeah, really easy!!! OK that's better hahaha!


----------



## GI_Jane

Wow a month already Mlm...Bet you missed Norah while you were away from her but it's good to have a bit of time to yourself.

Mackjess, does Finn have any teeth? Can't remember if you've said. Any sign of jacks coming through bobster? Greg has been dribbling with red cheeks and sucking on fists for a couple months now with no teeth to show for it. There seems to be a huge variation in times of when they come through according to all the people I've asked :shrug:


----------



## mlm115

Over 41 weeks now I see Phez.... Thinking of you and hoping you aren't too terribly uncomfortable.

I went to that breast feeding moms group at the hospital today with Norah and now I'm worried!! I mentioned that Norah spits up a lot and sometimes projectile vomits, and the nurse started checking her out and saying she seems like her head is large, feeling her soft spots, etc so now after googling I'm super worried. Going to the pediatrician today and will ask a bunch of questions now : (


----------



## GI_Jane

No offence to that nurse but she shouldn't be saying stuff like that to worry you, what is she trying to suggest?

A lot of spit up and projectile vomiting is more likely down to being overfed or a touch of reflux.


----------



## bobster

Jane ditto. Jack has all the same teething symptoms as Greg but no teeth yet. I want them to hurry up to get the whole thing over with as sometimes he looks really uncomfortable. 

Mlm I agree with Jane it's much more likely to be something like reflux. All babies are sick and occasionally vomit. That's what babies do. And I'm sure her head size is normal. I worried too as jacks head circumference jumped up quite a few entitles in a short space of time but he's fine and it's levelled out now. I would really try to stay off google as it can make you worry unnecessarily. I know it's hard though as I Google everything lol. 

Still no af for me. If I were ttc and not completely careful with condoms I would think I were pregnant. I have awful nausea. Don't know if I have a bug or what but I feel so terribly queasy all the time. I think it's my hormones being imbalanced that's causing it. Does anyone else have shedding hair? Mine is thinning but I read it's just more hairs in the resting state and it's nothing to worry about. Skin is majority improved bow which is good though. 

Come on mini phez!


----------



## mackjess

Mlm I'm so sorry. Try not to worry too much. I swear Finn continuously spit up half of what he ate until we got him on solid foods. We had him checked out several times. The ped labeled him a happy spitter upper and said he was fine. I'm sure you're dear will be too.


----------



## MrsPhez

Thanks ladies. Still not a glimmer of light on the baby front. I'm just staying off FB and away from playgroups/nursery as everyone just seems so disappointed. I know everyone's trying to be kind but it's just annoying now! It's like Groundhog Day, having the same conversation over and over. I've had the in laws here who have been great with Dexter and window cleaning. DH started pat leave and been cooking so I have been very well looked after and had 2 hr nap today which was lovely. Mw tomorrow, can't wait. Sweep and see if theres been any progress down there! She's still so active. Really hard to believe I will actually ever give birth. As the clock ticks, the more nervous I get and am thinking about an epi again. Thanks for your thoughts x


----------



## mlm115

Thanks ladies. Norah's 1 month appointment went just fine- doctor said she is fine and not to worry about her spitting up/large head (it is not off the charts big btw). I may not be going back to that "support" group now!

It's sucks being overdue and having everyone you know checking to see if you've had the baby yet, I feel your pain Phez!


----------



## bobster

Glad you are reassured mlm. I think its sometimes the way people say things that can worry us. I think babies grow into their heads as they get older. Most have big heads for their little bodies lol. 

Phez glad hubby is looking after you well. Maybe just do what you can to distract yourself. Internet shopping is always a good distraction for me. Good idea to stay off fb. I can only imagine how annoying it is everyone asking all the time.


----------



## GI_Jane

How was the sweep mrs phez?

My hair is coming out too bobster :nope:
Have you started packing?


----------



## GI_Jane

How is the weening going bobster?


----------



## bobster

Umm not doing it until we move on the 21st. His teeth are making him really UN comfortable poor sausage. Feel helpless.how's Greg's teething? Still no sight of a tooth yet here. Hope they hurry up.

Are youputtingsun cream on Greg and if so what sort? Jack got a pimply rash from Johnson's baby lotion before so hoping he's not going to react to Sun cream


----------



## mackjess

Jane sorry I forgot to answer about teething. Finn has been teething since 3 months, and no teeth yet. Not even kidding. He will have a few days where we have to keep the orajel and freezy chew toys coming, then not be bothered for weeks. The ped says it's common for their teething buds to cause pressure then recede frequently. Some days they are red and puffy and I swear they are gonna pop, then it goes away. He must have the fattest, slowest growing teeth ever!

Glad to hear the doc confirmed stuff for you MLM. Even when you hear something like that, and you "know" that person is probably not correct, it's nice to get the all's well from the doctor. I'd say they aren't very supportive in that group!

Bobster-I know what you mean about wishing the teeth will hurry up! I hope the second round goes faster for our little bubs.

Phez, Fx for the sweep, and glad you are getting spoiled. I didn't even make it to my due date, I can't imagine going over!!


----------



## MrsPhez

Had my stretch and sweep. Managed to get me to 3cm and got another booked for Friday if this doesn't work. Then it will be a case of induction on either Saturday or Monday. If I choose to wait till Monday I'll need to go in on Sunday for monitoring. Really don't want induction. Hopefully things kick off later! Want to meet our little girl!


----------



## mlm115

3 cm is great Phez! Hope she does come on her own, but if not, an induction isn't the worst thing in the world. Hope your sweep wasn't too painful.


----------



## GI_Jane

3cm mrs phez, that's great, almost a third of the way there!

Teething is crap :nope:

Bobster we have the garnier ambre solair baby sun cream and so far so good


----------



## MrsPhez

Thanks for encouragement. Been out walking today but lost some/all my plug this morning and been feeling pretty uncomfortable with period-like pains and pressure in my bottom. I know it doesn't mean anything till the conts start properly but it's a step forward!


----------



## mackjess

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Come on little girl!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## GI_Jane

Sounds promising mrs phez...waterproof sheets on your bed tonight :winkwink:


----------



## mlm115

Great signs Phez!!!! C'mon baby Phez, we want to meet you and know your name!


----------



## bobster

Yay how exciting! Sounds like she's getting ready to meet her mummy!


----------



## MrsPhez

Just had curry, boy that was hot. She's now moving round like mad. Time to get some rest and hope something happens tonight. Bouncing on my ball seems to make me feel like something is gonna happen but now I'm on sofa and all is normal. I am getting impatient and know that's the worst thing you can do! Bed is the best place now...chat tomorrow!


----------



## bobster

Hope curry helps phez! So excited for you and can't wait to hear the news!


----------



## GI_Jane

I wonder if mrs phez went into labour last night...


----------



## MrsPhez

Nope Jane! I am STILL waiting! And getting a bit stressed/bored/fed up now tbh. Another sweep booked for tomorrow, induction booked for Saturday but gonna cancel and switch that to Monday in the hope she comes by herself. This isn't supposed to happen with second babies!!! Feel like I'm disappointing everyone but know I'm being silly. :shrug:


----------



## GI_Jane

Try not to think that way mrs phez, she will come when she is ready.:hugs:


----------



## bobster

Phez screw what anyone else may think. These are the last few days of what may be your last pregnancy whichever way she comes. Please don't think about anyone else, just try to enjoy her inside you as its so precious. Like Jane says she'll come when she's ready, not when everyone else is. Even if you have to be induced on Monday, that's only 4 days until you are going to have a daughter! How amazing is that :)


----------



## bobster

P.s. make sure you get a lovely 9 month bump pic to look back on x


----------



## bobster

Sorry for 3 consecutive posts, keep thinking of things I want to say after I've submitted my post. 

Been really naughty and bought a second pushchair. Been really unhappy with my choice as the warfarer is so clunky and clumsy. Particularly on cobbly streets (there are a lot in york) and going up kerbs. It's sometimes so bad it wakes ds up which is highly annoying. There's also no suspension and the pushchair part is only suitable for a baby who can sit up completely independently (says from 6 months) but Jack still needs support and he ends up slumped to one side. Sooo he's permanently in the car seat now. Grrr. Feel bad as Dan's parents bought it for us but it's been grating on me. 

Bought the sola the other day (my original choice) so hope it handles better. Question is, how do I tell Dan's mum why I have bought another one without offending her? Don't want her to think I'm ungrateful which I'm not but she does get easily offended by things. How are all your prams?


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Phez screw what anyone else may think. These are the last few days of what may be your last pregnancy whichever way she comes. Please don't think about anyone else, just try to enjoy her inside you as its so precious. Like Jane says she'll come when she's ready, not when everyone else is. Even if you have to be induced on Monday, that's only 4 days until you are going to have a daughter! How amazing is that :)


Thank you Bobster!!!!! Such a sweet sentiment and I know in the long run it's such a small period of time and I'll miss her crazy movements when she comes out. Spoke to mw today. Will have 2nd sweep tomorrow. Then go to hosp for planned induction Saturday and tell them I want to wait a couple more days. Get checked over and hope she comes by herself. Fingers crossed! Thanks for your support everyone, what would I do without you? :hugs:


----------



## MrsPhez

Update: Second sweep done. Bloody show noted by mw but I didn't see it. More effaced and cervix is shorter but appears to be more posterior than Tuesday so still Bishop Score of 6. Been booked for induction on Sunday 10am GMT (14 days overdue) as 2 ladies went into labour naturally but if she's like her brother my conts will start 2am Saturday night and my waters will start leaking tomorrow during the day. More crossed fingers, don't want to spend 24 hrs in hosp with a pessary!! Nearly there


----------



## mlm115

Ahhh! You are so close Phez! Enjoy your last little bit of time as a family of three before your little lady arrives : )


----------



## bobster

Fingers crossed for leaky waters tomorrow then phez. If you have to have the induction on Sunday do you know if it tends to progress pretty quickly? Someone on Facebook was induced and she seemed to have her baby quite quickly. Fingers and toes firmly crossed that it happens tomorrow but if not you will have her here by Monday I bet!


----------



## MrsPhez

I have no idea Bobster, but I would think as I'm fairly favourable and had a baby before it would be fairly quick. Wishful thinking?? Positive thoughts!! Getting excited now. As each day passes the more inclined I am to have the epidural, especially with induction. Think I deserve it after another mega long pregnancy with all the discomfort! We'll see....will post tomorrow with any news


----------



## MrsPhez

And we could be looking at a St Patrick's Day baby. Fave name today is Molly which would be quite appropriate if she is a St Paddys Day baba (Molly Malone)
!


----------



## mlm115

My induction was pretty fast Phez- once they started the pitocin Norah came in about 6 hours, including about 50 min of pushing, and I've never had a baby before. I think you'd be fine. I want to say my bishops score was a 7? 

Love love love Molly Malone! I'm very into the Irish names, as I'm quite Irish myself : )


----------



## bobster

Molly is a lovely name phez. Molly, madeline and seren are my faves so far. Eeek can't wait to hear the final name choice. Did u decide dexters name before he came or after? It's so hard picking a name. Esp girls ones as there are so many lovely ones. 

Still no second af for me. Had so many patches if ewcm I think my body has been trying to ovulate for weeks now. It must have forgotten how to do it! Hope it remembers so I can start my pill and get it over and done with! hate af!


----------



## MrsPhez

Agreed Bobster, soooo many girl names. Dexter was easy, we both liked it and had a very short list. It was very simple back then. DH has gone off to do a locum today. Asking for trouble right?!


----------



## GI_Jane

Sods law your contractions will start when your DH is not home! Hopefully he is fairly local still?
From what I hear from NCT friends that were induced, the contractions came on thick and fast so I say go for the epidural if you want one.
Either way mrs phez, little Molly will be here before the start of next week :happydance:
So exciting.

DH took Greg to first swim class today, they had a wonderful time by the sounds of it.

I've been noticing a squint in one of gregs eyes which is normal up to 3 months of age but now even with his corrected age he is over this so I will ring the HV on Monday. According to the NHS website, Greg is at increased risk because DH had a squint as a child and because Greg was prem and had a low birth weight.

Bobster, I too in hindsight would have chosen a different buggy now. I underestimated how uneven the pavements are where I live and he is about to outgrow the carrycot but is not developed enough to go into the stroller seat...don't have any advice about your MIL, maybe just explain it to her and say now you've had the benefit of experience etc....
Did you say you have ordered a new one? We ordered a maclaren buggy that would lie flat to use during this interim period but took it back as we just don't have the storage at home for another pram.


----------



## GI_Jane

Sorry bobster, yes you did say you bought a new one- posting on here super quick.
Did you get a carrycot for it or does it lie flat?


----------



## bobster

Ah I'm glad I'm not the only one. Dan had a go at me for 'wasting' his mums money. Got just a pram unit no carry cot but it lies flat. It also has bigger back wheels and more suspension. Rubbish isn't it when u feel you regret your choice. 

No idea about eye problem sorry Jane. I would ask hv. What is that condition?


----------



## MrsPhez

So nothing has happened today so it's off to the hospital for 10am. Had a 2 hr nap this afternoon as not sure how much sleep I'll get tonight. Bit nervous. DH was working at hospital today and went to meet the midwives to get the lowdown as the labour ward is above eye unit! Can have epidural once in established labour but as it's second baby, may not be time. Wish me luck! There is Wi-Fi at hospital so will try and update when I can! Nearly a full house ladies, can't believe it.


----------



## GI_Jane

Best wishes for today Mrs phez, will be thinking of you.
A little sister for Dexter will be here shortly, so exciting.x


----------



## bobster

Good luck phez you'll do great! X


----------



## mlm115

Good luck! Will be thinking of you and hoping for an easy delivery : )


----------



## MrsPhez

Wish I could give you more exciting but afraid not. Had pessary 6hrs ago and nothing happening. Got to wait now till tomorrow morning to Check cervix. Not happy as have to stay in hospital. Luckily dh got me a private room so could be worse. Can't believe this is happening with baby no. 2


----------



## bobster

Oh phez, what a shitter for you! You never know things could happen for you overnight. Glad you have a private room. Will they put a drip up or just a pessary for now? Not long. Try to relax, watch tv, read, eat, think of more names hehe.. stay positive she will be here soon. She doesn't want leave does she! Baby phez needs evicting from Mummy phew!


----------



## bobster

Mummy Phez!!!


----------



## bobster

Thinking of you today mrsphez! Hope you are ok and baby makes a swift arrival.


----------



## GI_Jane

She might have a st patricks day birthdate after all!


----------



## MrsPhez

She did Jane! Baby phez arrived at 10.14am after heart rate concerns, breaking of waters, epidural and syntocini drip. 15 mins of pushing was no trouble. Weighed 8lb 9oz and is suckling well. We did it ladies :cloud9::thumbup::hugs::happydance:


----------



## MrsPhez

Still nameless too!too tired to confirm our choice today, hopefully tomorrow and pic tomorrow too


----------



## GI_Jane

Huge congratulations mrs phez on the birth of your st Patrick's wee girl.
Your family is complete :flower:
What does dexter make of his little sister?
:happydance:


----------



## bobster

Wow phew massive CONGRATULATIONS! wow you did so well! Can't wait to hear name choice and see a pic. Get some rest. The end of our journeys! New chapters for all of us now :) xxx


----------



## mlm115

Congratulations!!!!!!!!! So happy for you! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## mackjess

Yay! I accidentally unsubscribed and missed your news. Glad you and baby are doing well!


----------



## bobster

Thought you'd gone quiet Mack lol! How are you and gorgeous Finn doing? 

Mlm how's everything with Norah? Is feeding/expressing going ok? 

Jane did you ask the hv about Greg's eye? 

Phez hope you've managed to get some rest. Are you still in hospital or home now? 

So over a year and lots of ttc ordeals later we have 5 beautiful and healthy babies. We are so lucky! Think we will have to shift from this thread though as we're not preggers anymore.. unless mack has no.2 soon hehe 

I think I'm ov'ing now so hopefully af will come in 2 weeks. Telltale tummy twinge and copious ewcm. Feels weird having fertile signs and trying to avoid bd'ing. Used to have to trick OH into bed lol!


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster are you getting ready for your move at the end of the week?
How things have changed bobster, no peeing on ovulation sticks!

Rang the HV about the eye squint (his left eye goes inwards towards his nose when looking straight ahead) and they won't refer us until he is a corrected age of 6 months. I mentioned it to Mum in law and said she had noticed it too....annoyed me that she never said anything to me.

Greg did a very messy poo while we were out today and it had leaked everywhere on his clothes and all up his back and I ran out of wipes! Then some old guy was banging on the door to hurry up (was changing him in disabled toilet), was just so stressful and now glad to be home.

I need some chocolate today!

Going to the weaning talk tomorrow, although he is not able to sit up unaided yet he is starting to reach out for my food....hmmm will see what HV recommends.

How is the weaning going bobster?

What have you named your little girl Mrs Phez?


----------



## MrsPhez

Drum roll please......Robyn Elise! Pic to follow when I can. Sorry it's late, she is attached 24/7, ouchy with added after pains as well! Determined to persevere, signs of milk already so def worth it. Sleep is a distant memory but couldn't be happier :cloud9:


----------



## bobster

Haha love the name phez! You are funny! Don't remember either of those names coming up before lol! I guess sometimes you just have to see what baby looks like. Sounds like you are doing well with bf if your milk is coming already. Do you think you may find it easier as its your second time? 

Jane I'm trying to give him some food every day but he only has a taste or two and then refuses to open his mouth anymore! Don't know if I should leave it really as he's not sitting independently yet either but just felt I wanted to get him used to it slowly so its not such a shock at 6 months. Have you tried him with anything yet? Sounds like a nightmare Poo situation! Typical time to run out of wipes too! I had a similar experience but luckily had wipes. U had ppl trying the door. In the end I opened it and told them I would be a while so to find another toilet! Makes you feel so pressured doesn't it. Did you use toilet paper to clean him up? 

Hope you find the weaning talk useful. Let me know how it goes. Sounds like he'll be not far off. Is he sitting with support? Have you got a highchair? 

Start moving Friday. Started packing and we're living in a tip as there's just no where to put anything! Can't wait to move although I'm sad to leave here. It's been a nice 3 years here.


----------



## bobster

Someone was talking about baby led weaning at the mum and baby group I go to. It sounds quite good as you just give them finger foods to eat and mush up whatever you eat. The only thing that put me off is that we don't tend to eat 3 meals a day we just tend to nibble and then have a tea but its usually after we put him to bed. Just don't know if it would work but they didn't really mention it at the weaning talk either so don't know enough about it. 

Mack how did you wean Finn? When did you start?


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Haha love the name phez! You are funny! Don't remember either of those names coming up before lol! I guess sometimes you just have to see what baby looks like. Sounds like you are doing well with bf if your milk is coming already. Do you think you may find it easier as its your second time?
> 
> Jane I'm trying to give him some food every day but he only has a taste or two and then refuses to open his mouth anymore! Don't know if I should leave it really as he's not sitting independently yet either but just felt I wanted to get him used to it slowly so its not such a shock at 6 months. Have you tried him with anything yet? Sounds like a nightmare Poo situation! Typical time to run out of wipes too! I had a similar experience but luckily had wipes. U had ppl trying the door. In the end I opened it and told them I would be a while so to find another toilet! Makes you feel so pressured doesn't it. Did you use toilet paper to clean him up?
> 
> Hope you find the weaning talk useful. Let me know how it goes. Sounds like he'll be not far off. Is he sitting with support? Have you got a highchair?
> 
> Start moving Friday. Started packing and we're living in a tip as there's just no where to put anything! Can't wait to move although I'm sad to leave here. It's been a nice 3 years here.

Haha I know! Well when my gma passed away I wanted to use her name Elsie in the babys name but change it to Elise because she absolutely detested Elsie! DH categorically said he didn't like it so just forgot. Then on Sunday as we paced the hosp waiting for pessary to start working, he suggested it. Had no memory of earlier convs!!! So that's why that was never mentioned. Robyn was always on list but only decided when she was born


----------



## mlm115

Pretty name Phez, I like it! Hope you are feeling well and getting rest.


----------



## GI_Jane

Lovely choice mrs Phez and a lovely nod to your late grandma. I remember you saying you liked names that could be shortened and were unisex.
We'll done on the BF. Think you said Dexter had a tongue tie so you had to express? Sounds like Robyn hasn't got one which must be nice that you can feed her directly, expressing takes up so much time.

Yes bobster had to use the rough old toilet roll to clean him up, he cried and cried.
Will ask about the baby led weaning today. I have a NHS leaflet about weaning and it mentions the baby led weaning in there, it's good for them to feel the texture of the food according to the leaflet.

I hate moving home, is so stressful. Will your in laws babysit jack?


----------



## GI_Jane

So annoyed, rushed to the children's centre for the weaning talk and it was all locked up. Rung the main office number to be told they've changed the days they run it on. 
I had planned to feed Greg when I got there too so poor little man was crying for his food, had to walk home pretty quickly. 

Bobster, we have breakfast and dinner but lunch is always on the fly and I'm always in a rush, wonder how to wean when you are in a rush, can it be done? I think it's going to take a lot of time and patience.


----------



## bobster

How annoying! Does that mean you've missed it or will you make another session soon?


----------



## mlm115

For some reason I'm not really loving nursing any more and am preferring pumping and bottle feeding. The washing of the pump and bottles is annoying, but I like feeding her with a bottle better except the night-morning hours. Norah spits up less with the bottle and I know exactly how much she is eating which is nice. I'm still not sure how much I should be putting in the bottles, no one seems to have a good answer. Oh well, she seems fine and growing at a healthy rate


----------



## GI_Jane

Definitely do what suits you best mlm. Here is a calculation we were given by the hospital to work out how much volume the baby needs at each feed...

Volume required in mL = Current weight in Kg x 150 / how many feeds a day

so for Greg, he was initially fed every 3 hours (8 feeds a day) 
2.2 kg x 150 / 8 = 41 mL at each feed. 

Sounds like you don't need this calculation though, just be guided by Norah. We found it useful as he was tiny and wasn't eating much but meant we could keep an eye on what he had taken.


----------



## GI_Jane

Good luck for your move today bobster.

yep, i missed it, will have to attend one in April now :dohh:


----------



## mlm115

Thanks jane! That makes it about 3.1 oz for her, which is about what I've been feeding her! Confused me because the nurse and pediatrician were saying 3 oz was a lot, but I'm guessing they calculated 8 feedings when she's only feeding 7 times. I feel better now!


----------



## GI_Jane

There is so much conflicting advice out there Mlm so I'm pleased this helped you :flower:


----------



## mlm115

How is everyone doing? I'm dying to hear about Robyn! Adjusting to life as a family of 4 Phez? Is Dexter doing well?


----------



## MrsPhez

Hello!! Blimey Robyn is 8 days old, I have my hands so full with bf, sleep dep, Dexter and this is when D|H at home, cooking and house husband duties! But my goodness I am so in love with Robyn, she's lovely! Was worried about bonding with her but shouldn't have. BFing painful but I'm seeing this through (mlm don't make your mind up[ too quick, bf is so much more convenient than expressing which is time consuming and all those bottles to wash!)
Right let me see nif I can post a pic! Sorry so slow!


----------



## MrsPhez

Here she is
 



Attached Files:







meandRDay0.JPG
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## bobster

What a gorgeous doll! She's a beauty phez. She looks tiny, how much did she weigh? Glad you are bonding well and everything is going well despite tiredness and sore nips. I'm sure your nips will toughen up soon hehe. 

Jane the move went ok thanks. Did it in 2 days. Living out of boxes still a bit but we have so much more space now which is nice. Jack has a gorgeous room to play in. How are you and Greg doing?

mlm- I found expressing ok but it is a bit of a faff. I guess if you are going back to work soon its good to get into the habit of doing it. I found it useful to know how much jack had taken but agree that messing about sterilizing the pump and all the bottles etc is a chore.

I asked OH when he wanted to try for the 2nd today and he said when jack was 2! I really want to try when he is 1. It could take forever to get pregnant again. I'm a bit disappointed about that. Otherwise I'm good, Jack is well and has been trying baby rice which he loved. So cute. Still not teeth yet. Nothing else to report.

Hows mack?


----------



## mlm115

Thanks for posting Phez, she is adorable! Love those cheeks! I'm sure life is crazy for you right now. 

Glad your move went well bobster! It is always such a pain to move, I'm sure you're glad to be done. 

I think I will express and nurse. I have been nursing for the overnight feeding and up until the afternoon and giving her a couple of bottles in the afternoon/evening. Seems to be working ok so far. We will see. She has been down to only 6 feedings the last 5 days which is much less time consuming, although I worry a little about her getting enough and gaining weight. Hopefully she is.


----------



## mlm115

So excited right now- Norah slept nearly 8 hours straight for the first time! Yay!


----------



## GI_Jane

She is beautiful mrs Phez.

That's excellent Mlm, sounds like you ladies have found your groove.

All good here. Chicken pox seems to be doing the rounds so trying to avoid that, he's too young for that I think.

We need a bigger house too bobster! Try not to worry about what oh said about trying for number 2, so much can happen between now and then, I bet he will come round to trying sooner.


----------



## mackjess

Hi ladies. Phez, Robyn is a little peach. Love the name. Sorry I've been mia. Finn had a few colds, I had a cold, and the new job is totally kicking my ass! Getting a little better this week, but it will probably be a few months till I get into the swing of things! I will try to catch up properly thus weekend.


----------



## mlm115

Just saw your signature Mack- can't believe Finn is over 8 months. Wow!


----------



## bobster

Jane yes good idea to avoid chicken pox. Do you know when it's safe to let them catch the virus? 

Mlm wow! Sounds like Norah's doing brilliant sleeping so long at her age. Hope its a sign of things to come. Were you and hub checking her all night? 

Phez sounds so busy! 2 weeks paternity is not enough is it. Did you say he'd booked some time off soon? Do you have anyone else to help when he goes back to work? Does Dexter go to nursery at all?

Mack nice to hear from you. Job sounds challenging. Must be hard juggling that with Finn. Bet it's nice to come home at the end of the day to see him.

Newham came today. Took it for a spin and it handles soon much better.gotta find a way to tell the mil now!


----------



## bobster

How many evenings a week do your hubbys go out for sport etc? Dan usually goes out once a week for football and then occasionally goes to pub or with his friends another eve. This week though he's done football twice and is go I g to a friend's at half 12 tomorrow afternoon and evening. I get annoyed by this.


----------



## mlm115

DH goes out once a week. I would be annoyed if he started going too often because I like having him home to help with the baby. Men have the easy role when it comes to raising our babies I think!


----------



## bobster

Yes he'd gone out 4 times last week (twice to friends and twice to football). We fell out about it but thank god its not a common occurance! 

Hope you all had a good mothers day yesterday?


----------



## GI_Jane

How was your first Mother's Day yesterday bobster? Mother's Day is a different date in the states I think. Greg bought me a picnic hamper that was already filled with my favourite treats and a bottle of champagne. I was feeling poorly so we had it in the garden.

DH doesn't tend to go out in the evenings because he has a few nights away for work and works a 14 hour day sometimes so I think he feels that he should be here to help which I am pleased about. I do encourage him to go out though, I want him to have some chill time.

How is the weaning going bobster? Finally have a weaning talk this Thursday, I think it will still be a few weeks until we start though. 

How did MIL take the news of the new buggy?

Is Norah still sleeping well Mlm?

How is dexter getting on with his new sister mrs Phez? Are you exclusively breast feeding?

Hey Mack, I take my hat off to you, I don't think I could balance a demanding new job role and an 8 month old.


----------



## mlm115

Looks like sleeping through the night wasn't a permanent thing &#128543;. We went about a week of 8 hour sleeps, but the last 3 nights in a row she has been back to sleeping about 5 hours before she wakes to eat. And she hasn't been napping well during the day anymore either, so I'm confused why the sudden change in routine.


----------



## GI_Jane

I was told a change in routine means they are going through a developmental change or growth spurt.
5 hours at night is still pretty good :flower:


----------



## bobster

How was weaning talk Jane? When do you think you may properly start?

Mlm I've heard the same, could be a growth spurt? Jack was always up and down and still is to an extent. He has started waking at 3am for a bottle on the dot nearly for 2 weeks. Does norah go straight back down after her bottle for another stint? 

Mil took pram news really well and in fact did the same thing we did when oh's sister was born and his grandparents bought her pram! I think I built it up in my head too much. Just didn't want her to think we were ungrateful. The new pram is much better for the amount of walking I do.


----------



## bobster

Does anyone know if we are meant to sterilize spoons and bowls etc for weaning? seems pointless as he's chewing evrything now. Also a pain to do! Bottles are enough to sterilize. 

Jane forgot to ask, has Greg got any teeth yet? None for jack yet but gums still feel hard and lumpy


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster, yesterday HV said not to sterilise bowls, beakers, spoons etc for the reason that you said but to continue to sterilise the bottles. She also said tap water rather than boiled water is fine to give.

Weaning talk was very rushed but good and DH was able to come. That little yellow booklet they give you is quite informative. HV recommended for us to start right away so we started on some mashed up banana and some avocado as finger food yesterday and last night he slept right through from 7pm- 7am so I guess he needed those extra calories!

That's good about your MIL understanding and being in the same position herself once, at least it's not on your mind any more.

What do you sit jack in to feed him? I'm not sure we are ready for a high chair yet.

How is your unpacking going?


----------



## GI_Jane

No teeth for Greg yet but bumpy gums like jack. Some days it seems to bother him and other days it doesn't. He like chomping on these teething plastic key things.


----------



## mackjess

Oh lordy I've missed quite a bit. Our laptop dies a few months ago and I thought with us having tablets, a desktop and work laptop I wouldnt miss it. Boy was I wrong! I keep unsubscribing when im on my phone or tablet. Finn is like a jealous boyfriend with my phone so I have to try to hide it when I'm using it! Lol

I'm pretty much thru training and get to work from home a few days a week starting friday. I promise to catch up. Hope everyone is doing well, and I think I need some new pics to obsess over!


----------



## mackjess

Oh gosh you guys had mother's day already. I forgot we have a new holiday now! Ours is less than a month away. Im excited about it.


----------



## bobster

Hi yummy mummies. You can tell we're all busy! 

Hope you and the babes are all well.

Jack great. Weaning going well. Doing a combo of baby led and spoon feeding. How are you going with weaning Jane?


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies, sorry not posted in a while, we've been on holiday.
Happy Easter to those that celebrate it.

Weaning is going well thanks bobster, he has a real appetite for solids and is sleeping much better since starting on them. We are also doing a mixture of BLW and spoon feeding. He is coping really well with all the changes of food, going in to his own room, different stroller, big adult bath, being away from home etc.

There are no limits to the dribble and what he tries to put in his mouth!


----------



## bobster

Jane he is such a beautiful little boy. Gorgeous eyes. Are they brown? Can't see big picture on my kindle. So glad he's sleeping better and things now. It's amazing the development in the last month or so isn't it. Jacks all smiles now which I love as he was a late developer with his smiles and laughs so I worried he was going to be a moody one lol. 

Where did you go on holiday? 

Mack forgot to say well done for getting through your training period. Bet it's nice working from home 2 days, is Finn home with you those 2 days? 

How are the little ladies doing (and big ones of course)?


----------



## bobster

Jane has Greg got any teeth yet? None over here I'm afraid after being convinced they would cone soon. Hope they hurry up as I worry about it all going awful again when he's teething. I've got used to him sleeping through now!

I'm still broody for another. Dan still want to wait until jack is 2 but ibwould like to start ttc when jacks 1 as I worry it might take a while again. I think once our friends start having babies he might feel more inclined to have another. Afterall once you've got 1 lifes not going to be too different with 2 surely?


----------



## mlm115

That's so nice that you will get to work from home Mack. I have to go back to work in 2 weeks and am absolutely dreading it. Was it tough for you when you first went back?

Greg is a real cutie jane! And bobster, jack looks adorable in your profile picture!

Norah is doing well. Smiling and wiggling like crazy during play time. Has a cows milk protein allergy, so I can't eat dairy. Also am supplementing with hypoallergenic formula which smells nasty and she hated at first. She also hates tummy time, just tries to eat the blanket I lay her on and sort of sways until she starts crying and I pick her up. I love her so much though it is crazy!


----------



## mlm115

Oh yeah, a pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## GI_Jane

She is beautiful mlm. Awful that you US guys go back to work after only 3 months. Have you found a child minder?
Bummer about the cows milk allergy, hope she wasn't in too much discomfort while it was being diagnosed.

No teeth here bobster, I heard 6 months is the average age to get them so hoping it will be soon, some days he is really grouchy because of it.
Has jack rolled over yet? Greg is trying to and rolls on his side sometimes.
No sign of him sitting up unaided either, Greg is a slow developer too.
He fell asleep whilst eating his mango with greek yoghurt for breakfast this morning, was so funny.

Have you seen the pics of prince george? He is 8 months old and has 3 teeth, really looks like his dad.


----------



## GI_Jane

We will have to move house before having a second bobster but we just can't afford it.
Are you still shooting for July mack?


----------



## bobster

No I haven't seen the pics. I will have to look. 

I think Greg's bound to be a bit later as he was so premature. What's his corrected age? It's unfair they are classed as the age they were born in a way as they are still growing like they would be in the womb for a while. They all catch up though eventually don't they. 

Jacks rolling a lot but he loved his tummy time so managed to get stronger front. He now sleeps on his stomach. He's sitting up unaided but only for a while or until he gets distracted and reaches for something and then flops over. I worry about him being behind on his language as he doesn't seem to babble as much any more, he grunts a lot though. Is grunting normal instead of baby talk do you think? Lol.

Mum she is so cute! I too think it's too soon to go back to work. It must be really hard. Do you try tummy time by putting her on your chest so she looks up at you? 
My OH did that a lot when Jack was tiny. 

We can't really afford another either Jane. We need to buy a house first. Argh. Every time I see ewcm (like now) it feels alien not to ttc. Want to lose some weight first too. Finding it hard to resist the biscuits! 

Jane do you sometimes feel bored and lonely while on May leave? Sometimes I find the daily routine gruelling. Love being a mum it's just the never ending chores I find hard.


----------



## GI_Jane

I don't feel bored or lonely too much bobster but sometimes looking after Greg and taking care of the chores can seem totally relentless and feels like I can't often put my feet up as there is always something else that needs to be done and I don't want DH to come home to a bomb site and part of me feels like I need to prove I can cope because of my history of depression. My in laws have Greg for one afternoon a week which is meant to be for 'me' time but usually I end up cleaning the kitchen lol. 

I like the idea of getting pregnant again but don't think I could realistically cope with 2 just yet. I also wouldn't want to miss out on gregs milestones because I'm distracted being pregnant or with the new baby. Maybe when Greg is 18 months might be a good time to TTC. I know what you mean about the Ewcm and not doing anything about it lol. I also want to lose weight. Are you using condoms or back on the pill?

I'm a big comfort eater so the constant pressure on me just makes me reach for the bad unhealthy food for an inside hug.

How are you coping with 2 mrs Phez?

Jack is doing great with his milestones, I wouldn't worry too much about the grunting, it's still communication and I reckon it's just a new sound he is trying out. Won't be long until he is crawling and opening up all your cupboards and drawers lol. Gregs corrected age is 20/21 weeks.


----------



## mlm115

I've thought about #2 already myself. Not sure I'm going to be able to wait the full year to ttc that DH and I decided on. I know so many pregnant women, including my sis in law who is expecting twins! Almost makes me nostalgic for being pregnant.


----------



## mackjess

Hi ladies! I love the new pics! Jack looks so happy in your profile pic, and mlm I can see why you are so in love. Such a sweet little lady! Jane, I missed your pic! Maybe I didn't go back far enough.

I wouldn't worry too much about Jack's talking. Finn did that, right around one of his well baby checks and I mentioned he'd quit the babbling and was just making a growling sound. His ped said sometimes once they master a skill, they move on to new sounds and may not go back to the other sounds they were doing for awhile. He just got babbly again and all over the board at about 7/8 months. More like baby talk. It's so cute!

MLM, I actually do still have DH take Finn to daycare around 9. But since I'm at home I usually log on at 6, done working at 2:30. I do laundry throughout the day, do a toy disinfect/clean, and then leave about 3:30 to go get him. So he's there for a shorter day. It's the only way I can keep up on my house stuff, and I like not having to do the laundry and toys while he is at home after work. It's such a short window of time before he goes to bed so I get full time hands on with him.

Finn is crawling now. Boy have my floors never been so spotless! I sweep and mop the main area every night after he goes to bed since we have a dog and he will try to eat any dog hair or blade of grass or speck of dirt he finds! So glad we have a small ranch house now! lol

I think we are waiting longer than July to TTC or moving. My promotion that I got has a target for a higher grade, so long as I don't mess up my first year I will automatically get promoted in March 2015, and it's a substantial raise and more vacation time/leave. So we will probably start house hunting this winter and maybe TTC after the first of the year. And as silly as it sounds, I've been a bit blue and need to get over the loss of my doggie Jake. He passed away a few weeks ago, and it's been very hard. I had him for 13 years and he was my baby.

MLM- going back to work was the HARDEST thing I ever did. I barely did it. I was bleary eyed and out of it for the first month, I'd forget pump parts and have to go back home, all kinds of silliness, but once I got into it, it wasn't so bad. I think the anticipation of it was much worse than the reality of it. Hang in there, it is a tough adjustment. But I know I found a great place for Finn. He's learning and happy. I make sure I get my rest so once I pick him up he gets 100% mommy attention and spoiling until he goes to bed.


9 month photos, and a disclaimer. I don't order the cheesy photo montages that are at the beginning. The photog just has to make and try to get you to buy those because they are more expensive than just the photo sheets. I was laughing at the B BOY ones, or him in the easter egg. LOL

https://viewimages.jcpportraits.com/sharealbum/sharealbumlist?rndId=AgEBBwdCWQ==&uId=BAECCQRFWw==


----------



## mackjess

oh, but I AM VERY BROODY. lol. I haven't updated my ticker since it's a pain, but I've finally started losing weight. I got off the min pill about a month and a half ago and onto the reg pill, and I've lost 12 lbs. 21 to go! If I actually lose the weight I can't promise I won't be TTC sooner. ;)


----------



## mlm115

Oh Mack, I'm so so sorry to hear about Jake : ( That must be really hard on you.


----------



## GI_Jane

Ditto, I was really sorry to read about your dog mackjess, Hugs.x

Sounds like you have a really good system in place mackjess, I'm really impressed with how you are juggling work and childcare. I'm nowhere near as organised and I'm home everyday!

So cute to hear Finn is crawling :) Has he any teeth yet? I check gregs mouth everyday just incase one snuck in overnight, lol.


----------



## mackjess

Oh yea, I forgot to mention that. 2 teeth snuck in over the weekend! One on Easter and I think the 2nd on Monday.

And trust me, the juggling the work and baby is exhausting! I keep the living room and kitchen clean, his laundry put away, but the rest of my house is a DISASTER. The blanket chest at the food of our bed has been missing for weeks since the clean laundry keeps getting piled up there! :haha:


----------



## bobster

Mack I'm sorry too about Jake. Poor thing. They are such a huge part of your family. 

I can't believe how much Finn has changed. he is just gorgeous! Love your professional pictures. They will be so lovely to look back on. I bet it's hard to keep up with Finn now he's crawling. I too am in awe of your organisation skills! My life is fairly chaotic without work in the mix. Well done on the weight loss too. Must make you feels much better.

Jane I am the same as you. We can no way afford another one yet and realistically can't txt until Jack is a bit older. Plus like you he needs all my energy and attention for a while longer. Using condoms but thinking of getting the implant as hate condoms so much. They ruin the moment. What about you?

I'm glad I'm not the only one who misses pregnancy though. I loved it. Miss feeling his kicks and having a growing belly. Love being a mum so much and can't wait to do it all over again in the future. 

Oh check jacks mouth everyday too lol. Still nothing. Although his teething symptoms are getting worse I'm sure. Hope Greg and jacks teeth come soon! 

How's phew?


----------



## bobster

Mack did Finn have any obvious signs of his teeth coming before they appeared? Was he in a lot of pain with them?


----------



## mackjess

Bobster Finn was horrible with teething. He's been having symptoms since Oct. Gums would get puffy, he'd drool and have a runny nose for a few days, then it would go away for weeks. Sometimes he'd have both hands in grabbing his gums and screaming, we'd have to orajel him non stop, keep the freezies in rotation for him to chew on, 2 days later he'd be fine and it would come back a few weeks later. His fave thing was me letting him chew on my finger, and actually applying some pressure to his gums with my fingertips. I was so worried it would hurt but every time I got ready to do the pressure thing he'd grab my hand with both of his to cram it in his mouth and he'd almost instantly stop fussing when I massaged his gums.

When he had his 9 month check last Friday she said the both bottom 2 were about to pop (she was right) and the top were starting. Poor guy can't get a break.

Funny the weekend they finally came in he was cool as a cucumber about it. Now he's been fussier again, grabbing the top and had a hard time eating yesterday. I sure hope round 2 goes faster!


----------



## GI_Jane

We'll done on the weight loss mackjess, I've managed 4 lbs. It's so hard to make healthier choices these days. 
It is so exciting that Finn got his first couple of teeth through.
Condoms are a total passion killer bobster but I'm definitely less moody off the pill so will prob carry on as we are.


----------



## mlm115

Have any of you experienced issues getting your LO to sleep on their own? Norah was sleeping in her crib just fine at night, and usually napped in her bouncy seat during the day. Lately however, she has been absolutely screaming if I put her down and only sleeps in my arms with her face buried in the crick of my elbow. I've managed to eventually get her in her crib at night, but no luck putting her down in the day. This especially worries me since I go back to work next week and I hate the thought of her screaming for me : (


----------



## bobster

Mack Jack sounds exactly the same as Finn so hopefully not long now. He's chewing everything, on and off upset, drooling. Poor little mite. Hope Finns top teeth come through soon. 

Mlm Jack has never gone down in his cot for naps throughout the day. We tried but he just won't settle. I have to put him in his pushchair during the day or occasionally in his bouncy chair. It's a pain.


----------



## GI_Jane

Mlm, We only had problems with getting Greg to lay flat in his crib in the early days due to reflux, so propping the legs of the crib up with books on the head end to create a slope made him sleep more comfortable. It may help even if she doesn't have reflux/heartburn.
Are you feeling anxious about leaving her? Maybe she is picking up on it and just wants cuddles.

Greg is so grumpy with teething today and there is SO much dribble the last two days. Where are these teeth...:coffee:


----------



## bobster

Ditto Jane. Hope they hurry. Jacks gone off his food a bit today but still taking his bottles. Can you see or feel any teeth yet? Jacks guns are hard but have been for months. He's so grumpy today!


----------



## GI_Jane

Yep Gregs gums are hard and lumpy.
I'm a bit worried as he's showing no signs of rolling over and I've seen so many in groups that are much younger and are rolling all over the place. He's really good at tummy time and can stand strong on his legs but just not interested in rolling over even after showing him how.


----------



## bobster

I honestly wouldn't worry jane. I was talking to someone today who was saying her 2 children were really different in development and they all end up at the same stage in the end. One of her kids could barely walk at age 2 but the other was fine. If it really worries you though mention it to HV. Remember Greg's corrected age too :)


----------



## bobster

Forgot to say also that Jack learnt to roll by accident as he was kicking his legs up and just happened to topple over! Maybe Greg's just not accidentally toppled yet lol. If he's strong on his legs that's more than some babies at my group. They really are all different. I took Jack into work today and he was grunting away lol. I wonder if I don't talk to him enough. I don't really do 'baby talk' unless we're at home as I find it too cringy and embarrassing out and about. Do you guys chatter to your babies in public in a cooey way? Doubting myself as maybe I should chatter to him more as a baby instead of as a grown person. Does anyone else feel self conscious?


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks bobster. It is so true that they will all get there in the end. I guess we can't help but compare our kids even though we know with our rational heads that they develop at their own rates. He has toppled over to the sides while his legs have been in the air.

I chat to him all the time in that sing song voice, even when we are out lol. He has started shrieking in a high pitched tone and I'm not sure if there is something wrong or if he is just doing it with excitement. He's been laughing a lot so that is nice.

Are you looking forward to going back to work?


----------



## bobster

Aww cute! Jack shrieks too but it's when he's excited or we tickle him. Love it when he chuckles. Think I need to talk to him more in the sing song voice. 

My date to start back is now the 1st Sept so have a bit more time off which is good. I had holidays to take from last year. Nervous more than anything about going back. I'll have been off for almost a year as I left on 27th Sept last year. What about you, are you going to look for something else?


----------



## GI_Jane

It's so good that we still accrue holidays whilst we are off :)

How are you doing Mlm, is today your first day back at work?

Not going to look for something, we've decided that I will take a career break to raise Greg. Not sure how long it will be for, certainly not indefinitely.

Just think if you start trying for #2 when jack is 1, you could be pregnant by Christmas!


----------



## bobster

Oh that sounds good Jane. It's great you won't miss out on anything with Greg. Have you discussed number 2 yet?

I think we may wait a while longer to ttc. Jack is 1 in 5 months and I need to get back to work and settled first. I'm thinking when he's 1 and a half to 2 we might be a bit more ready. I hope it doesn't take as long and it's not as stressful next time! Still worry about future mc's.


----------



## bobster

Do you ladies still think about Mc? I sometimes feel sad for the babies I'll never know. It makes me so much more grateful for Jack.


----------



## mackjess

I worry about MCs, or what if I can't get pregnant again? I'm going to be 37 in August!! Or, what if I do get pregnant and have a baby with downs or something else because I'm older. Which, I would love any baby regardless, they are all precious. A friend of mine from HS that is a year younger than me had a downs baby a few months ago. He is soooo adorable and sweet, but it breaks my heart to see the surgeries and procedures he has had to go through. My friend had to quit her job and it's had such an impact on the family. It's all very scary. I have my rainbow baby, and my god he is perfect. I feel like maybe that should be enough sometimes. But, I think I'm like that mostly because I'm more scared of let downs from not getting pg or having another MC.


----------



## bobster

It must be hard for your friend mack. You can't even imagine. We think its bad to take them for their jabs!! 

I know it doesn't help but I'm sure you will be able to have another healthy baby. I think at any age its normal to worry though. The odds are still slim for a genetic disorder they are just a bit hgher than at a younger age. Oh it is a worry. We are all so lucky to have healthy babies. 
I wish we could all go through the next ttc bit together too. It will be weird doing it again without you ladies. 

I predict that it will be Mack first, then Jane, then mlm and finally me. Dont think phez wants another does she? How is phez? Can't wait to see a new pic from you.


----------



## GI_Jane

I too am grateful to have a healthy boy and sometimes I think I should thank my lucky stars and not bother having a second because honestly if it was disabled or something I don't think I could cope. Haven't thought too much about miscarrying again- I wonder if TTC will be different the next time just because we don't have as much time to dwell on it?

DH and I agreed that this time next year we will evaluate where we are in terms of buying a new house and trying for number 2. Now we have agreed for me to have a career break, part of me thinks we should try for number 2 sooner rather than later so I can get back to work but DH is not in a rush and my job ambition is non existent anymore.

I'm sure you was will get back in to the swing of work again quickly bobster- will feel like you've never been away!

How is it going Mlm and mrs Phez?


----------



## GI_Jane

Oh lovely bobster, jack is 7 months old!

Gregs gums feel really puffy and soft- I wonder if a tooth will be coming through soon!


----------



## mlm115

I definitely do worry about another mc. It was so hard and I would hate to go through that again. I also worry ttc again and it taking a long time. Maybe I will be calmer next time around? Who knows. My new plan is to work until I get my yearly bonus in February, then I want to stop working and ttc. Or start ttc just a few months before that. I just have to get DH on board with that plan : )


----------



## mlm115

Being back at work isn't terrible. I love love love my friend that is watching Norah. She sends updates and pictures all the time which is great. I will say too that it is kind of nice to get a whole uninterrupted lunch! I just stopped bf too, so don't have to pump at work. 

Since I've stopped bf, I feel like af is going to be returning soon. Is the first one terrible?? I'm nervous!


----------



## GI_Jane

My first af wasn't terrible Mlm. So pleased it's not been too terrible being back at work. 

Bobster, I think your order of baby number 2 will be wrong based on what Mlm said and I think you will have an 'accident' soon lol.


----------



## bobster

Haha I would LOVE a happy accident. Although I think I would panic once it happened lol. Maybe you'll have an accident too! We could time our accidents together hehehe. 

Mlm mine wasn't too bad either. It wasn't as painful, maybe because the wombs bigger now? Not sure. Hate af. Glad you feel comfortable with Norah childcare care. Must be nice to have some time back to yourself in a way. 

Jane funny you should say that as I can see a tooth through jacks gum now on the bottom! Can't believe it. Feels weird that it's going to be popping through the skin soon. He's growing up! He had a slightly raised temp yesterday and was a bit off his food. Then today his bum looked a little sore and when I checked his mouth it was really puffy and there's a little white line on his gum. Poor thing. Must be painful but he's handling it well so far.. just a tad grumpy. He's also started doing much more baby talk in the past couple of days which is lovely as I was a bit worried about all the grunting and no chatting!


----------



## bobster

Oh and I don't think OH will let us have an accident as he's adamant to use condoms even when I suggest not to. I think he knows my cunning plan lol!

So for fun I'm changing my order of prediction... I think it will be Mackjess, mlm, Jane and then me. I think we'll probably start ttc April 2015 when jacks 1 and a half. Let's see if I'm right!


----------



## bobster

Hmm although I'd really like a summer baby but a winter pregnancy next time so may start ttc July 2015 to have baby around April 2016 ... Hmm as if that will work! If only it were that simple... sorry I'm rambling now.


----------



## GI_Jane

Hehe bobster- prick holes in them condoms LOL...

I'm pretty sure my brother was conned by his girlfriend when they had an 'accident'. 

Now you have said about Jacks tooth coming through I went to check Gregs gums but he won't move his tongue so I cant see :dohh:


----------



## bobster

Oh no that's bad if she tricked him! I think lots of girls must do this as there seem to be so many contraceptive failures. Lol pricking holes on condoms is a bit crazy but I'm sure it happens. Poor men getting more than they bargained for. 

How is gregs eating going? Are you making batches and freezing them? I got a bit slack and have been giving the ellas pouches for lunch and tea but its too expensive so I invested in a baby blender for 10 in Asda which is really good so I'm going to cook some stuff and blitz it tonight for meals. What kind of stuff are you giving Greg, does he have favourites yet? Was thinking of brocoli and mash to start with as he likes both these things as finger food. Maybe some corgette because we have it in. Do u give Greg meat? I've been giving the chicken in baby food but not my own yet.


----------



## bobster

P.s. would really recommend the tommi tippie baby puree machine as its half price in Asda at the moment. Ive only done stewed pears and apples in it so far but it went super smooth like the pouches so I was impressed. A hand blender might work just as well though but I didn't try one.


----------



## MrsPhez

Hellloooooo! I'm back! so sorry ladies, I seriously have no time anymore! Robyn and I are doing well, still exclusively bfing which is exhausting but so rewarding when I see her chubby little legs and cheeks! No plans to stop that but she rarely gets to the 3 hr mark without a feed. Who knows if/wehen that will change. Dexter being in nursery 3 days a week is an absolute lifesaver. I have no idea how single mothers do it tbh, I am in awe.
I haven't had a chance to read whats been going on with you all. Sounds like you're all on a mission for number 2. Good luck to you all with that!Robyn will be 8 weeks old on Monday. How did that happen? So happy with my family, still only plan on having 2, I want my life back!!! I'll check in again at some point. If you fancy it you could jot down a few of the most stand out moments of babies lives so I have little update. I just haven't the time to read all the posts as much as I want to. Enjoy your little ones, don't they grow quickly?!! :hugs:


----------



## GI_Jane

Yes have been making batches of different food and freezing apart from porridge which I make fresh every morning and adding fresh fruit. I've been using an annabel karmel recepie book I borrowed from the library and we are on to combination purées now. He's had all sorts..
We've been adding chicken or Tuna to his purées.
A hand blender we inherited has been my saviour, so quick and easy and minimal washing up to do. He likes steamed parsnip or carrot sticks for finger food.
Avocado and banana mixed together is really tasty!

Hi mrs phez. Sounds like you are going great.
A quick low down from me is:
No immediate plans for number 2. I'm taking a career break and we are teething and weaning. 
You sound really happy :)


----------



## MrsPhez

Thanks Jane. Aaah weaning, avocado was always a winner for Dexter. And ricecakes and porridge! He has never liked banana weirdly.
Been a tough time. Dan's had his last exams up in York so with him studying again and being away from home it has been tough but it will all settle soon. His exams were OK so hopefully no resits needed.
Enjoy your career break !


----------



## GI_Jane

Did the tooth come through bobster?

No news here, still weaning and teething. I had to dash off to New York for a funeral leaving Greg with DH for 4/5 days and he was exhausted when I got back- I think he has a new appreciation for what I go through everyday and night now!


----------



## bobster

Oh sorry for your loss jane. I bet it was so hard being away from him for that long! Can you see a tooth yet under the skin? Jacks white line appeared and then a few days later it came through. He is now on the move as he's learnt to crawl and pull himself up. It's great but you have to have eyes in the back of your head! 

We've had a bit of a mare recently. He had fever for 3 days and was generally not himself. First dr told us it was a viral infection but didn't check him over despite a temp of 39c, second dr did check him and said he had tonsilitis so prescribed antibiotics and then he got a rash so had to be checked again and 3rd dr said it was unlikely to be that and told us to stop them as he must be allergic. It's been stressful seeing him so unwell and upset. We put it down to teething at first. After taking 2 days of antibiotics though he's finally on the mend. Think the tooth is bothering him though as it's sharp and rubbing on his tongue and top gum.

So all in all this last weekend has definitely put me off having number 2 anytime soon! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## bobster

P.s. Glad your hubby understands how stressful it is. I still think dan thinks it's all dandy but it's only because he only ever has Half the work as I'm always here or a family member when he has jack! It is so hard!


----------



## GI_Jane

Wow go Jack, first tooth and now crawling and pulling himself up :thumbup:. Did the crawling just happen overnight?
It's horrible when they are ill, especially when it's obviously not a head cold- that doctor was an idiot not to check him over with a temperature that high, but glad to hear he is on the mend now. I'm dreading when they get the childhood diseases.
It was hard to be away from Greg, I missed him and he had a cold and teething too while I was away so DH really bore the brunt of it.
I can see teeth through the skin of the gum at the bottom but that's been there a while. Think my little guy will be a slow coach, he still can't sit unaided and cannot roll over on purpose. He will get there eventually I guess.


----------



## bobster

Jane your little guy is meant to be a lot younger than he is too. You have to remember that. Don't worry at all. Babies older than jack are not close to crawling at the mum and baby group I go to but are doing other things like clapping their hands and gabbling word like sounds which jack is not close to doing so they really are all different. Jack has always been quite strong and wriggly since early on. Maybe because he loved tummy time I don't know. He can't wait to get away from us lol. Enjoy cuddles with Greg as once he is on the move it will be hard to keep him snuggled up for too long hehe. I'm sure that tooth will be here soon if you can see it. Jack does seem to have learnt these things over night almost it's weird. Sad to see him grow up so much but proud too. He's growing into a really lovely little boy. Love just grows and grows! 

We had 2 other poo disasters recently though... One in the bath, luckily it was solid and it was OH's turn to bath him and one in thorntons cafe where it escaped through his shorts leg and onto OH's jeans and the lovely fabric chair he was sat on! Had to quickly scoop it up with wipes and vacate the cafe lol.


----------



## mlm115

Wow, these babies of ours are growing up so fast it seems! Hard to believe Finn is 10 months, that's practically a year! 

I'm loving how smiley and interactive Norah is becoming. She is doing so well with holding her neck and head and is grabbing things like crazy! I keep waiting for her to roll, but it hasn't happened yet. She seems close at times. I'm sure it will happen when I'm at work though : ( I'm hating the time away from Norah in the evenings- I'm having to work until 7 a lot, and by the time I get home Norah is either already in bed or about to go to bed. Breaks my heart.


----------



## bobster

Can't imagine mlm! Doesn't seem fair at all that you have to go back to work already. Doesn't seem 5 minutes since you had her! It does fly by. How many hours a week have you gone back on? I'm going back on 26.5 over 3 days.. Just hoping it will be enough money for us


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster I laughed out loud reading about the poo in thorntons cafe hehehe...

I can't believe Norah is already 3 months old.

DH has taken Greg for his swimming class this morning- he loves it and it totally wears him out plus I get to have a couple of hours to myself :)


----------



## bobster

Sounds great Jane. We will hopefully take jack swimming week after next. Do you put him in a ring or use any float of any kind? What did you get up to in your couple of hours off?


----------



## bobster

How is everyone?


----------



## GI_Jane

bobster said:


> Sounds great Jane. We will hopefully take jack swimming week after next. Do you put him in a ring or use any float of any kind? What did you get up to in your couple of hours off?

They don't seem to use floats in the swim class. He loves being dunked and swimming underwater now.

We are doing well- G is still grouchy from teething and EVERYTHING is getting chewed. Any signs of other teeth coming through bobster? how is the weaning? We've just started using a high chair and he hates it! he will tolerate it for about 5 mins before he starts crying, hope he gets used to it!
How are you doing?


----------



## mackjess

Hi ladies! Sorry to be offline so much, DH has been traveling, I had a sinus infection, then Finn had a double ear infection and croup!! Poor little guy. Luckily he recovered quickly with antibiotics and the cough didn't drag on like it can for some babies.

I've read everything, but have too much of a headache to type much. Just wanted to pop in for a quick hello.


----------



## mlm115

I'm dreading the first time Norah gets sick, sounds miserable. Glad you and Finn are getting better though.

I wonder how young they do swim classes? Sounds like fun. 

We heard Norah giggle for the first time yesterday- so awesome and I got a little teary (I'm such a sap haha)


----------



## mackjess

Aweeee, it's so sweet when they giggle isn't it? My favorite thing. Wait til she really gets to going and does a big belly chuckle. :D


----------



## bobster

Wow jane I had no idea they let them swim underwater! Sounds like he's doing really well with it! I imagined it to be more like just holding them in the water but no actual swimming. Feel pretty guilty for not taking jack to lessons. Might have to start some soon. Haven't taken him to the pool yet, taking him next week though. 

Poor you and Finn mack. Glad you Finn is better now and hope you are on the road to recovery. 

Mlm how cute. I t really is amazing isn't it. I'm a sap too! 

No other teeth yet but can see the second bottom one under the skin so we'll see. Hope gregs come soon as his symptoms seem to be dragging on for him poor thing. Jack was ok in his high chair , we bought a toy for the top so perhaps that helped.


----------



## GI_Jane

Happy June ladies.
Hope you are all on the mend mackjess. Have you started TTC?
I love giggles too.

The first tooth is cutting through the gum and there's some blood on his dribble bib, looks quite sore but it's one coming down from the top not one of the bottom front ones as expected. A small corner of the tooth is through and looks quite sharp.

One of the wheels on my stroller is bust, one of the back wheels sits at an angle and is really loose, I'm scared it's going to come off. DH said its a bust wheel bearing. Have rung the store where I bought it from and waiting to hear if it's covered under the warranty as they said its general wear and tear which often isn't. Icandy have discontinued my stroller so I hope they still have parts!


----------



## bobster

Surely wear and tear doesn't include a broken wheel after 7 months of use! That's crazy if they don't replace or give you like for like. I would contest it and contact trading standards if not as within a year I think you should still be under warranty if it's faulty. 

Yay for the tooth baby Greg! I've read the top ones can be more painful and cause more associated symptoms like runny nose and watery eyes etc. how is he? Jacks cutting his second bottom tooth now. They are really sharp aren't they. He's been a bit more needy and grumpy than usual. 

Yes mack are you ttc yet? I think we're going to start ttc august next year as that's when we have our deposit money for a house. I hope it doesn't take a year next time.


----------



## mackjess

No TTC here yet ladies. Work has been really hard and we've been tired. I like using the energy and time I do have to focus on Finn. It is a completely new line of work for me, so I think I'll catch on eventually. LOL. Maybe the winter or spring we will TTC again when it's not such an effort for me here. I'm going to some training this summer which will help out!

Bummer about your stroller wheel! I would hope that they'd replace the parts since it's so new.

I think I am taking Finn to a pool this weekend. We went to an indoor one in January, but the bugger napped almost the entire time. :)


----------



## bobster

Oh God we took Jack to pool for first time yesterday and it was a nightmare, he cries all the way through and looked terrified! Dread going back now but know we have to!


----------



## GI_Jane

Oh no bobster. Greg starts crying if he's in for more than 30 mins and used to cry when getting changed after swimming- he just gets cold but over time he's got used to it and is happier. He still hates his baths though!

Total respect for you mackjess, got to be right for all of you before trying for #2 :thumbup: how is your weight loss going, are you able to focus on that too? I just can't get into the right frame of mind, just keep reaching for the sweet stuff. How's Finn doing? Is he trying to walk?

Took the stroller back to the store and they were fantastic. Confirmed it was a manufacturing fault and have arranged for the manufacturer to send spares to the store where it will be fixed, all free of charge :thumbup:. They had some spares in the shop so fixed it temporarily for me- they did offer to loan me a bugaboo in the mean time too! It needs a new back axle, break and two wheels!

Bobster, will you be heading out to what the Tour de France around Yorkshire in July? Think we will get the train up to Sheffield to watch it.

Two top teeth are still cutting through the gum. They are the ones either side of the top front ones so he will look like Dracula once they are through lol. His gum has been bleeding a bit, poor lamb.


----------



## mlm115

Norah is sick for the first time &#128546;. She has the stomach flu and has it coming out both ends. I feel so bad for her! The doctor recommended an ounce of pedialyte after every bowel movement and to feed her a little every hour instead of one big bottle at once. Any tips from you veteran moms on how to deal with a sick baby??


----------



## mlm115

On a happy note though- she rolled for the first time today! It was a barrel roll, back to belly and back again lol


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey mlm, how is Norah doing since her stomach flu? I don't have any experience with stomach flu yet, only a head cold so far.
Yey on the rolling back and forth.

Greg is now the proud owner of 2 teeth on the top, either side of the front top teeth. He looks like Dracula lol.

He is incredibly clingy, won't even be put down for a nappy/diaper change and he's really doesn't like being held by anyone he doesn't know now so is even more exhausting than usual.

How is everyone doing?
Have you all got your fathers day gifts sorted out?


----------



## mackjess

I mixed the pedialyte with a little bit of bottle. Poor little girl. I used to get probiotic drops made by Gerber, called Gerber Soothe, but they quit selling them in my area!! They worked well when he has an upset tummy. Poor little miss, does she have fevers?


----------



## bobster

Aww poor Norah! I don't have any experience of this either mlm. Hope it passes really quickly. It's heart breaking when they are I'll isn't it. Yay on the rolling though. Once they learn to do this they start learning/mastering skills so quickly. Enjoy it! 

Jane poor you and baby greg! Do you think he's become more clingy because he's in pain or just going through a stage? Do you have other people baby sit every now and then to get him used to being without &#375;ou for a while? Jack is the opposite to clingy and I almost wish he were a bit more clingy as he doesn't seem to care when I leave him with others or leave the room! I think your problem is more normal! I know he likes me more than anyone as when he's scared or upset (when they Hoover comes on mainly or he has a tumble) he crawls to me before anyone else but it still makes me paranoid that he's not as attached to me as he should be. We do have regular grand parent sitters (once weekly or more sometimes) and he's stayed overnight quite a few times since being 3 months old so I wonder if this is why he's less clingy. Dan keeps saying it's a good thing and I know it is but I can't help but feel like that's not normal and he should miss me more!

Got dan a massage for Father's Day present and a nice card. You sorted for yours?


----------



## GI_Jane

I think the clingy-ness is a phase and does seem to be worse when he is upset with the teething etc. He hates going in to the high chair and buggy recently, he makes his body so rigid and arches his back. Maybe I do need more distance from him...

Have you baby proofed your home now that Jack is crawling?

How has your evening routine changed to incorporate brushing teeth? we've started doing it in the mornings after breakfast but he still has a final bottle before bed that he falls asleep on so I cant brush them then :shrug:

How was fathers day? DH left for a work trip this afternoon so our day was cut short and he'll be away for a week :( we did have a nice brunch though.


----------



## GI_Jane

It's crazy to think that I originally wanted to get pregnant again when #1 turns 1...that's in 4 months time and no way do me and DH want that!
I think we'll be shooting for TTC next summer.


----------



## bobster

Jane I was wondering the same thing about teeth brushing. We are doing it adter breakfast and then in the bath but he then has his final bottle anyway. I think I might start to bring his toothbrush into his room to give them a quick rub after his bottle as I worry about all the sugar in his last bottle. He tends to be awake when we put him down now anyway. 

Jack goes rigid when we try to put him in his pram sometimes too! He doesn't bend haha. But once we're on the move he's generally ok.

Baby proofed as much as we can. Need to get some sponge to stick on some corners but that's it. How is Greg doing? 

We are thinking of ttc no.2 in August 2015 as that's when we'll be looking for a house and then there may be around a 2 year gaps which is what we wanted. Maybe we will be ttc together again! It would be brill if we were! I can't believe our babies will be one in a few months. Bonkers! When is Finn 1? 

Hope baby Norah is better now mlm


----------



## bobster

Jane how are you encouraging Greg with his language? I am just talking to jack as much as possible and calling dan daddy a lot but don't know if I should be doing more to encourage a first word. He is saying mamamama a lot but not referring to me he's just babbling more


----------



## mlm115

Norah is much better, thanks all for asking. She quickly gained back all the weight she lost and I have just started her on rice cereal to help fatten her up even more! She is such a little peanut. 

I've convinced dh to start ttc in November, hehe. You prob think I'm crazy, but I'm convinced it won't happen right away for some reason. We shall see!

I'd love to see some updates pics if you ladies want to share!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mlm115

Ugh, I can never manage to make my pictures show up the right way!


----------



## GI_Jane

She's a proper little cutie mlm.
And that's crazy you are going to start TTC in November- OMG, imagine if you do get your BFP right away! 
How is your doggy coping with Norah being around?
Imagine if one of us ends up with TWINS!

I think you and I will be TTC around similar kind of time bobster! and I totally agree, crazy that they will soon be one- thank god no more sterilising bottles and making up formula- bring on the cows milk lol.

I sing and talk with Greg lots bobster, have started reading to him too but he just wants to eat the pages lol.
He has started taking his first steps in his walker- I wonder if he will skip crawling, he's just not interested.
Are you managing to keep up with Jack now he is crawling?

I just started weight watchers today- oh goodness, I want chocolate so bad :wacko:


----------



## bobster

She is such a cutie mlm!!! Gorgeous. I bet it will happen for yoy straight away. You will probably be a lot less worried and stressed this time which will help. Wow November! I wish we could start earlier. Do you think you'll just have 2 or more babies? What did you say to convince hub? I need tips lol! 

Jane sounds like he may miss crawling. It's good he's taking steps in the walker! We never got one of those. Jack is certainly keeping me busy chasing after him! I read to him too and he doesn't eat the pages but he loves grabbing and tearing flaps. So far in dear zoo we have a snake with no head and a frog that doesn't hop!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mlm115

Adorable pic! What a big boy he is now!

I think we only want 2- I have no idea how I got dh to agree to November, but he did so I'm going with it!

So I have 2 friends with 6 month olds that say their babies have said words already (hi and mama)- that's way too young right? I think they are just imagining it!


----------



## mlm115

What are your plans for Finns first birthday Mack?


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm not sure when to expect first words mlm but sometimes the sounds Greg makes really sound like words.

Lovely pic bobster :) he looks so stable sitting up, Greg still hasn't mastered that yet.
We have another two teeth coming through (the top front ones) and he's a little vampire at the moment biting everything he can get his mouth on like my chin and neck! Crazy kid!


----------



## bobster

Oh hurray for more teeth. Hope they appear quickly. I think jacks going to get some more soon as he's showing the signs although can't see them yet. 

Mlm jack babbles mamamama a lot but he's not referring to me and is no where near saying a word yet at 9 months! I thought a year was more accurate for first words? I think jack will be behind with his language though as he's only just started babbling. Before that it was grunting hehehe.


----------



## bobster

I think we'll have 2 babies too although I'd quite like 3. Realistically though we can only afford 2. Can't wait to see 2 lines again. Loved being pregnant! Wonder if it will be similar next time.


----------



## GI_Jane

I liked being pregnant too but I'm not ready to do it again just yet!

How is everyone doing?

A week ago DH and I had a bit of an accident and I used the morning after pill but today out of no where I was hit with nausea that lasted a few minutes? I not long had breakfast and wasn't doing any out of the ordinary for me. So now I'm a little worried, the accident happened when I knew I was ovulating. I just looked back at the information leaflet and says it is only 84% effective....it could be my mind playing tricks on me?.......what will be will be!


----------



## bobster

Ooops! How crazy would it be if you got a bfp that easily after trying so hard before. It really would be sods law! How far into you luteal phase are you? When is after due? Eeeek a different kind of 2ww all together!!! Are you a bit excited??

Did Greg's teeth come in yet? Any Signs of bottom ones? I can now see jacks top 2 through the gum and they seem to be causing him quite a lot of discomfort poor mite. I hope people are right and it gets easier once these are over with! 

I am getting more and more broody now but must refrain as need to get back to work and concentrate on that for a while before ttc again!!! Plus Jack needs so much attention now would hate to share it with someone else until he's a wee bit older.


----------



## mackjess

N9ooooooo. I just typed a huge reply and internet crashed at work. Uggh. I will type more when im not on my phone.


----------



## mlm115

mackjess said:


> N9ooooooo. I just typed a huge reply and internet crashed at work. Uggh. I will type more when im not on my phone.

Ha. That sucks. Hate when that happens!


----------



## mlm115

Did you get AF jane??


----------



## bobster

Jane was it levonelle or Ella one that you took?


----------



## bobster

Jane I'm itching to know if you are preggers again!? Hope not for your sake as I know you don't want another this soon. Weird as more used to writing fingers crossed for bfp not bfn!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies, sorry for not replying sooner, we've been on holiday.

I got my af! I was happy to see it but part of me was a little sad it came, but mostly I am relieved, we are just not ready for #2. You know when you are trying not to get pregnant you see loads of pregnant ladies everywhere!

How are you all doing?

Mackjess I can't believe Finn is 1... :cake: Such a happy celebration, how are you guys marking it- you may have already said but I didn't go back through the posts 

How are you feeling about going back to work soon bobster? How is Norah Mlm, are you thinking about weaning soon?

Greg is doing well, he's got really long and has 4 teeth is a row along the top and his bottom two have finally started to come in now too....no stopping him now. 
He has a 9 month health and development assessment so eager to see if he is behind or not. No sign of crawling. When he's on his feet (with us holding his hands) he walks really well and kicks his football. Weaning is going well too, we hardly purée now just mash it a little. He's been waking a lot at night lately I think it's where it's been quite hot.

I read there are strong rumours Kate Middleton is pregnant again in the very early days and will announce within weeks...Prince George is also about to turn 1.


----------



## GI_Jane

bobster said:


> Jane was it levonelle or Ella one that you took?

It was levonelle bobster. Was £25!


----------



## mlm115

I guess it's good AF showed up for you Jane since you're not ready yet. Although that could have been exciting : ) glad Greg is doing well. Maybe he will just skip crawling and go right to walking!

Norah has been loving her food. We have been doing rice cereal and over the last few weeks have added banana, apple, pears, and sweet potatoes. She loves it! And I think she's gaining weight quicker which makes me happy. She can sit up a little bit using her hands for support, but is not totally there yet. 

In case I miss the actual day, happy birthday to Mr. Finn!! Wow, it's already been a year!!


----------



## bobster

Woop yes which day is his birthday mack? A year old already, wow! What a lovely time of year to have a birthday. 

I heard a rumour about Kate before. It will be interesting to see if it's true. Last time she was pregnant we were all fed up about it! 

Jane I'm glad af showed up for you. It wouldn't have the sane effect if it were an unplanned bfp I'm sure. 

Dreading work. Start on 1st september. Really anxious about it. Feel like I've forgotten everything!


----------



## bobster

Jane forgot to ask.. Who is the degelopmental check with? Health visitor? Do all kids get this at 9 months as I've not heard of or before. Sounds like Greg May skip crawling and just be a walker! Still only 2 teeth for jack.


----------



## bobster

I've been feeling really badly broody over the last few days. I think I'm going to ask other half if we can start ttc a bit earlier. It took a year to hAve Jack and I worry it may take another year for another bfp. 

I feel that overwhelming desire to get pregnant again and I really want Jack to grow up close in age to his sibling. Does anyone else feel like this? Ithink my OH will take some persuading but not sure.


----------



## mlm115

Bobster, Norah isn't even 6 months yet and I'm starting to feel that way! We have agreed to start ttc in November, which will make Norah about the same age Jack is now. I think it's worth at least bringing it up to see what your OH thinks. I think I know so many pregnant ladies that that contributes to my feeling of wanting to be pregnant though...


----------



## bobster

Yes ditto mlm. Every time I see a pregnant woman it reminds me of my baby bump last summer and I have a pang of desire for that again. Plus I think next time I have a baby I will enjoy the time so much more because I've just done it and won't fret and worry half as much. I really wish I appreciated the first few months of jacks life more instead of worrying and stressing so much. I miss bf him too and will try to do it much longer next time. I just feel ready. Worried about bringing it up to OH though as I don't think he has given it much thought. You are so lucky that your hubby is so on-board with you. Our plan so far is to start looking for our house to buy in August 2015 so start ttc around then but then Jack will be nearly 2 and it could take forever to catch on again.. eeek I will mention it and let you know what he says...


----------



## GI_Jane

bobster said:


> Jane forgot to ask.. Who is the degelopmental check with? Health visitor? Do all kids get this at 9 months as I've not heard of or before. Sounds like Greg May skip crawling and just be a walker! Still only 2 teeth for jack.

Bobster the check is with the health visitor. They've sent me a questionnaire about his motor skills etc to fill and take with me (like can he pick up a crumb using just his thumb and index finger). All babies in my area have the assessment. I think you said when Jack was 4 months old he had a check but Greg didn't have one so I guess every area does it differently?


----------



## GI_Jane

Although I'm not ready to TTC I totally agree with you bobster about thinking I will enjoy the time much more next time- Gregs early weeks just feel like a blur now and I too worried and stressed so much. I hope I will be more confident next time, even though every baby is different I will have more knowledge to draw from. I hope BF will work out for me next time but if it doesn't I won't be beating myself up about it like this time.

Happy Birthday Finn :happydance:


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster, I just wanted to say that I found buying a house so so stressful- we were selling and buying so perhaps more stressful than if you are going from rented in to bought but the conveyancing part was just a nightmare and the whole process took maybe 6-9 months (obviously depends on the complexity of your chain). 
Assuming you get your BFP straight away; I personally wouldn't want to be pregnant whilst going through that process!


----------



## mackjess

Great googly moogly. I need to get caught up!! DH has been traveling almost nonstop since the first week of May. We snuck in a vacation last week, and tomorrow he leaves for his last trip until at least September. THANK GOODNESS.

Popping in real quick to post Finn's 1 year photos. I am happy and proud, but feel like sobbing inside. HOW IS MY BABY ONE???

https://www.facebook.com/learjess/media_set?set=a.10204399351728389.1073741840.1368587884&type=3


----------



## mlm115

Looks like Finn had a great first birthday! The pictures are adorable. Did he like the cake?? Your family is super cute. Congrats lady!


----------



## bobster

Thanks jane. Yes it might be a bit over ambitious to be pregnant/ttc whilst buying a house. Might get the house sorted first as that needs to be a priority. I was assuming it would take another year for next bfp but I guess you never know.

Mack I can't believe how much little Finn has changed!!! He looks like such a little dude! Gorgeous little boy. I can understand how you feel as I too feel so overwhelmingly proud but at the same time sad that jaçks so grown up and not my tiny little baby anymore. Any news on ttc for you? 

I took jack to his second nursery induction yesterday. As soon as I went in he had his arms stretched out for one of the nursery nurses for a cuddle. I think they were a bit shocked as the receptionist said in her words it was 'unbelievable'. Anyway noww that has just reinforced my paranoia that jack is too comfortable with strangers and not as attached to me as he should be :( he doesn't get sad when I leave him there or look excited when I come back. Just nothing! But he still comes to me first if he's upset o anything like that so that makes me feel better. I don't want him to feel sad or anything but I just worry he doesn't feel a nornal attachment to me.


----------



## mackjess

He loved the cake!

Jane, Finn was a little late on the anxiety. I remeber the ped asking me because he was always so smiley and friendly. It's kicked in the last few months. Not sure if it was from dh traveling or because we have had sitters a little bit more recently? I think he is happy and secure, and only has mild separation anxiety.


----------



## mackjess

I meant bobster! Sorry, I had a fussy Finn and got confused! Lol


----------



## bobster

Thanks mack. I think I'm just over anxious. In reality I'm happy that jacks confident and happy with others. I'm just a worrier about everything and doubt myself and my parenting constantly. He's very happy around people (anyone) which is good i know. If he does start being clingy I'll kick myself I'm sure! 

Well this is a turn up... Dan suggested we start ttc soon today for no.2! I was so shocked (hadn't mentioned it yet to him). I was so shocked I didn't know what to say so we didn't actually decide anything yet. So I may be joining you on your ttc journey again mlm!


----------



## mackjess

How exciting!!! We are still pretty set waiting until spring to try again, but it's hard missing a month. We aren't being super careful, I'm just using my app on my phone and avoiding DTD on the fertile days. If something happened before spring we would figure it out!!

I can't wait to get the BFPs on the thread and fruits showing up. That was so fun and scary, but fun! lol


----------



## mlm115

Wow I can't believe he said that out of nowhere! Looks like you didn't have to be worrying about it at all! Few more months still for me, you may be first : )


----------



## bobster

I think we're going to wait a few months too. Want to concentrate on work for a while first as ttc took over my mind before and I couldn't concentrate on anything! Im hoping it won't get to that next time though as the pressures off now we have little Jack. Although I do have a fairly obsessive personality so we'll see! 

How have you found it back at work mlm? Is Norah at nursery?


----------



## bobster

Mackjess I can't wait for the fruits either! Is it next April time you plan to ttc then? I really would like to try to aim for a summer baby but it never works like that does it...


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,

Oh wow bobster, funny how he said that. I bet the BFP will happen when you least expect it and I think settling back in to work first sounds like a sensible idea. Couple of weeks Pregnant for Christmas perhaps!!! 

We had gregs 9-10 month developmental assessment today. Bobster it is actually the 1 year check in your red book but in my area they decide to do it a couple months early. Gregs scores were on the low side so we will be followed up in 2 months- it's because they didn't want to do it with his corrected age so no wonder he is behind.

I did ask the health visitor about the clingyness and they said to give him plenty of tummy time with toys so he is distracted more. So thinking back to how you were worried about jack, I bet it's just where jack is crawling and liked his tummy time so he was just so occupied and independent. I think Greg is bored so wants to be with me all the time.


----------



## bobster

Jane it seems ridiculous that they don't take into account their corrected age t these checks. I hope it didn't worry you. How is he getting on now with his floor time? It's nice he prefers cuddles with his mummy than his toys :)

Jack has settled really well in nursery. He's picked up 2 viruses since starting at the beginning of august though which I have in turn got. Feel wiped out! But hoping that by September he'll be a bit more resilient when I'm back to work. 

I broached the subject of ttc again with OH and he now says he's not quite ready yet! Wish he would make his mind up. I'm not ready yet either so it's ok. I just worry it will take forever again and I don't want a huge age gap. 

I thought I posted a reply a while ago but must not have done. My laptop and tablet are both dead so relying on my phone which is a nightmare to type long messages on with my fat fingers! 

How are you all?


----------



## bobster

Babies are nearly 1 jane!!! Where has time gone?!


----------



## GI_Jane

I know bobster, it's crazy. What celebration do you think you will have? We will just have a small family thing.
Ah nurseries are brilliant germ swopping places! Can't wait for nits and chicken pox etc when they go to school :nope:
Greg is rolling lots but no crawling. He goes great guns in his walker though. Is jack trying to walk?
Do you think you will get married before you try for #2 bobster?


----------



## bobster

Oh sounds like he's really close to crawling if he's rolling lots. You never know though he may just skip crawling and go straight to walking? Jack is walking if we hold his hands or if he has furniture to hold on to but otherwise no walking yet. Top teeth are on the brink if cutting so can't wait for that as the teething is dragging for him. Has Greg got any more teeth? How many does he have? 

We would love to get married before no.2 but I think if we did that we'd have to postpone ttc due to financial reasons and I don't want a big age gap. I think we'll end up getting married maybe a year after no.2 comes along as we don't want anymore after that... 

Thinking about how far we've come with jack and how far we still have to go (teaching language, walking, how to use a spoon/knife/fork, school etc) is exhausting... Don't know how I will do it all over again with another one. My mind keeps going back and forth between feeling broody and thinking I can't face it all over again! Does anyone else feel like this? It must be 10x harder having a toddler and a newborn!


----------



## GI_Jane

I said the exact same thing to a lady that said she had 5 kids! I don't think I could through that initial sleep deprivation stage over and over! One more and that's it Lol. I would like to have a boy again though.
I think the fact we've not heard from mrs Phez in a long time says it all!

Greg has 6 teeth (4 accross the top and 2 on the bottom) and I think another 2 are coming in on the bottom. He likes to bite shoulders and I have little love bites to prove it, vampire!
DH took Greg for his first hair cut, was so sweet and I kept some of it :flower:

It will be cool to think jack and #2 can be page boys.
Have you been watching that programme on BBc1 called in the club? I kind of wished I was pregnant again!


----------



## mlm115

Jane, I like your comment about Phez. I was thinking the same thing, having a toddler and a baby must be insane! We also only want 2 for the same reasons you mentioned.


----------



## bobster

Oh yes I've been watching that jane! It's good although quite cheesy in a way. I still like it though. I'm sure I want to be a midwife. Feel so strongly about it as I find fertility and babies so interesting! It's going to be impossible until jack and no.2 are old enough for school though because of the hours. Can't believe Greg has 6 teeth already that's great! Jack only has 2! Did Greg struggle more with his top ones? I can see the dark line under the gum where they are coming and he's had an awful runny nose and red eyes for weeks now. Poor mite. 

What's your reasoning for preferring another boy jane? I think if we had another boy it would be good for jack to play with him when they are at school etc but I if I could choose I always wanted one of each. I think if we had another boy I would at some point want a third baby to try for a girl. Do I sound awful to say that?? 

Mlm how are you and Norah doing? Any teeth for her yet? Do you have any preferences for your second? 

I hope phez comes back at some point. Maybe it's not a good sign that she's left for so long! Haha


----------



## bobster

P.s I hope we are all ttc/pregnant around the same time again as loved sharing it with you ladies :)


----------



## mlm115

Norah has her 2 bottom middle teeth now, they just popped in! Poor thing has an ear infection and is so congested I feel terrible for her her! I had to get up and rock her a few times during the night to get her back to sleep. Any tips on getting your babies to take medicine? She's fine with Tylenol, but refuses to take her antibiotic and gags until she throws it up. 

As far as #2 is concerned, id be happy with a boy or girl. Dh wants a boy, so I guess if choose boy just for that reason.


----------



## bobster

Woo that's great that she got them quickly. Sounds quite easy for her so far. Poor thing though with her ear infection. Are you off work with her? I try to squirt medicine right to the back of his cheek using a syringe and then put a spoon of yogurt in straight after as he loves yogurt. Sometimes he spits it out but it usually works. It's just his vitamin drops he hates as he's fine with calpol too


----------



## mlm115

That's a good idea, to give her something she likes immediately after. I'll try it, thanks!

Yes, I'm home with her today. Dh stayed home with her yesterday since it was my first day at my new job (same company, different position). I did feel bad calling in sick on my second day, but Norah has to come first. Working mom problems &#128533;


----------



## bobster

Oh I dread those problems. I start back this Monday :(
He's been ill pretty much constantly this month since starting nursery.
Hope Norah gets better soon.

Jacks top 2 teeth have finally arrived! Hurrah.


----------



## mlm115

Jane, just wondering how many weeks early was Greg? And how much did he weigh? Just curious as my SIL is going to deliver her twins early and curious about preemies. I know everyone is different, but I was trying to remember your experience. How long was he in the nicu?


----------



## mackjess

MLM I will be thinking about your SIL! I can't imagine a double whammo of pregnancy can you?

Finn is going to get ear tubes put in on Sept 17th. He has been on antibiotics every month this year for ear infections so even though I am glad about it, I am a ball of nerves!!

And I agree, I do hope we all end up TTC at the same time. It's still looking like spring for us.


----------



## mlm115

Poor Finn! Norah was so uncomfortable with her ear infection, I can't imagine every month! Good thing he will be getting the tubes to help him. Hope all goes smoothly. 

No, I can't imagine having 2 at once! One is plenty for sure. I'm still set on November for ttc... Or at least not preventing. If I could choose, I'd pick October of next year to have a baby. Wish it were that simple &#128512;


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,
How is Norah now Mlm? Yey for first teeth, I was so excited when the first tooth came through.
How have your first days back at work been bobster?
How do they put in the tubes Mack, is it an operation?

Mlm, I was 33+6 when I delivered Greg, he weighed 4lbs 13oz and was in NICU for 2 weeks. What gestation will they be delivering the twins? I think twins are generally on the smaller side? At least she can mentally prepare herself for a prem delivery and NICU, I was totally numb with shock and disbelief after Greg came early.


----------



## mlm115

Norah is totally back to normal, all is well! The first tooth was exciting. I'm the type that gets super excited about all the little milestones. Love her &#128512;

They are talking about delivering them at 34 weeks now. Yes, I agree it is better to be prepared. I remember how shocking Greg's arrival was for you. And now little man is almost a year old! you ladies have much better times of the year for birthday parties, I'm jealous! February is very limited with the weather in Chicago. I'm already starting to think about what I'm going to do for Norah's birthday party, haha.


----------



## GI_Jane

Another royal baby on the way! Sounds like they have announced before the 12 week period because of the extreme morning sickness again....poor her!


----------



## bobster

Yes jane haha they don't mess about do they? It's lovely news. Can't help feeling a pang of envy though! Wish it were that easy for us to have another baby. We need to buy a house first ideally but no money until next august and don't want to wait until then! Must be awful to have such bad ms.


----------



## GI_Jane

The royals certainly don't need to worry about money and getting a bigger house- lucky cow!
How is it being back at work bobster?

Greg has started only having one nap a day- is this normal as they get older?


----------



## bobster

I think it might be? Jack also only has one now which tends to be in the morning. I wish he still had 2 as it gave me chance to get stuff done! Have you thought about teaching Greg to use a spoon yet? I need to start giving jack one to play with a bit more often I think. 

Works ok. Second week completed. I was do nervous last week but feel a bit better this week. Wish I could be off but at the same time it's nice having my own identity again and banter at work. 

Mlm not long now until ttc commences for you! Exciting! We're still aiming for April. I can't wait!


----------



## GI_Jane

Ditto bobster, we've been pushing the finger food and he's quite good at that now so think we need to move on to using a spoon. At the end of a meal I often let him hold it and chew it but I need to give him more opportunity. I've got some good suction bowls so will start giving it a go! Get prepared for even more mess!

He's got 2 more bottom teeth cutting through and he is so grouchy.

Sounds like you are getting in to the swing of things bobster- I've found myself tempted to apply for some part time jobs I've seen locally. I asked DH what he thought and he said its up to me...I better start looking at some nurseries. Would prefer to have one in mind when I apply for these jobs in taste they need me to start straight away.

Can't believe in 4 weeks they will be 1!

I've managed to lose a stone of baby weight so far so I'm happy about that! It's helping with my self esteem. I feel like I need my own identity again. I feel like all I talk to DH about is his work and Greg.... I need something of my own.

How are you feeling about the ear op this week mackjess?


----------



## mackjess

Yes, very nervous but will be relieved. He has another ear infection now. =(


----------



## bobster

Poor Finn! Hope he is ok now? Must be so worrying for you :( it's awful when they are in pain or unwell. How did the op go?

Jane I know exactly how you feel. Me and dan didn't talk about much other than jack or his work too. Now we talk about my work too but I still think we need other things too. It's difficult as we're like passing ships now I'm back to work so we never have much time on our own as a couple. I really miss spending quality time with him on his own. Whe. Jack goes overnight we usually see friends. It's hard to get a balance. 

Jane sounds like Greg is about the same stage as jack with his eating which is reassuring. Is Greg trying to say mama or dada to you yet? Jack says Mamama but not to me unfortunately! Don't think he's close to saying a word yet. 

He has yet another cold! ... Of course I think I'm getting it now too. That is the downside if nursery jane. 

What kind of jobs are you going to apply for? It might help Greg if he is anxious without you to get used to spending time with other people I guess.


----------



## mackjess

Hi ladies! Finn did great with his procedure. It is a very minor operation, the doctor was back talking to us in just under 20 minutes, so it must be less than 10 minutes to actually do it! That counts them rolling him back, the anesthesia and everything and back in 20. I wasn't worried about the procedure so much as anesthesia. they just use a mask since it's so fast, no IVs or anything, and he was only out for a few minutes. You never know if you or someone is one of the people that doesn't do well with anesthesia until they try it! I hope he doesn't have to have any future sinus/tonsil/ear procedures, but if he does at least I know he is good with the anesthesia. Usually you always are, or never are good with it.

I am happy to report my cycles are getting back to normal. I stopped the pill about 5 months ago, and all 5 cycles were 3 days shorter. Not bad I know, but you could set a calendar to my 28 days before so I was concerned! The last one was 27 days, so only 1 day early. I was worried though and about to go get a test because I felt like maybe I was 2 days late. But AF showed and no test was necessary. Even thought I am not ready, I was still disappointed. I feel like going forward we are going to not try still, but not really try to stop it. I'm just going to avoid the calendar days my app says I'm fertile, but not do much else. And then maybe after the first of the year quit paying attention to the days at all. :) It's hard to not try every month, I have this fear I'm getting old and missing chances.

I can't believe almost all of our babies are hitting the 1 year mark? I've been so happy and proud of Finn with his milestones, but man my heart hurt that he is not a baby anymore!! Now when he says HEY and MOMMA, he sounds like a little demanding person, not a baby. =/


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm pregnant! I just got my BFP this morning :dohh:

DH and me are in shock. I felt a bit off this month and when my period didn't show yesterday and no af symptoms I thought I would do a test just in case! DH was in LA for work and when he came back we got a bit carried away- that was the only time this month but I thought we'd be ok as I wasn't due to ovulate for another week or so....:blush:

So pleased the procedure went well mackjess and no more ear infections for Finn. Mackjess, won't be long at all and you'll be joining me on this journey! And bobster and Mlm too!

I don't know if I'm ready for this!


----------



## mlm115

OMG Jane!!!!! Congrats!! How exciting for your family. How crazy that it was so easy this time after the whole ttc journey with Greg. I'm so happy for you. 

Mack, glad to head Finns procedure went well. It must have been so scary having him go under anesthesia. Hopefully this fixes his problem for good!


----------



## mackjess

OMG OMG That is so awesome!! LOL, I know what you mean about not ready. I was panicked a few weeks ago when I felt like I was late, but I kinda wish it would happen like that you know? Without all the TTC worry. SO happy for you, and you will figure it out. moms always do, so try not to worry to much. :)

How are you feeling? OMG OMG OMG. !!!! lol


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks ladies. 
I think the news is starting to sink in a little more now.
Had some blood today but only when I wiped and no cramps so trying not to panic about it as the same happened when it was early days with Greg. Trying to be a lot more relaxed this time around and honestly having Greg takes my mind off it a bit. My nipples are feeling sore and having bouts of nausea. No stretchy, crampy feeling this time around- guess things are not as tight down there as they once were! Lol. 

I'm going to see how the week plays out with the blood and give the doctor a ring at the end of the week if I think we're still going good.

Can't wait to hear when you ladies get your BFPs again too :flower:


----------



## mlm115

I had a little blood early on with Norah too. Was nothing to worry about for me : ) I can't believe it jane, was it really only one time??? Crazy! I hope this is signs of easy bfps for the rest of us!


----------



## mackjess

I had spotting with Finn too. 

and OMG OMG OMG! So exciting! I really do think it's fab you got a good surprise. I remember being jealous of other women who had babies without even trying! Of course that went away after I got to have Finn.


----------



## kerri28

2 positives and blood work today! I guess you could say we've got our rainbow! Can't wait to hear from the doctor!


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks Mlm and mackjess. It's turned brown today so think we are ok.
I just said to DH that I feel guilty I'm not as excited for this pregnancy. He was really reassuring so feeling happier :flower:


----------



## bobster

omg!!!! I just got goose bumps reading this!!!!!! huge congratulations s!!!!! How bloody exciting!!!! Yay more fruits!!! I want to ttc now!!!!!


----------



## bobster

I really can not bloody believe it jane!


----------



## bobster

And do to worry, I'm sure the excitement will come! Hope it's as easy for the rest of us! Really makes me want to ttc! Baby fever! Your babes will grow up together! Will be so lovely for them! Ah so happy! 

Mack glad Finn is ok too :) I know that feeling of being disappointed but not ready at the same time.


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks bobster...
I just saw an article entitled 'pregnancy is contagious'...let's see your BFPs ladies HEHE!
Backache and mild cramps tonight :wacko:


----------



## GI_Jane

I think I may be losing the pregnancy. I did a test today, same brand and everything as the ones I've used since I got my BFP on Sunday and the test came back super faint. It wasn't FMU but I hadn't been for a wee for a good 5 hours. Last time I tested was Monday and the test result was strong.

I've not had any crazy bleeding or cramps since that little bit I had a couple of days ago. I will do one in the morning and see. I'm now 5 days late for af....maybe it was the hook affect? But I thought that only happend later on in pregnancy?

I'm confused and disappointed at what could of been. My nipples are no longer sore. Just waiting for the bleeding to start now.

Sorry I'm rambling. Not sure what to think, how can the hormone leave my body so quick when I've not had tonnes of bleeding. I'm not convinced I'm pregnant anymore but I'm not convinced I've completely lost it either.

We are on holiday and have Greg to think about so I can't go and get an emergency scan or see the GP. Just have to wait it out :coffee:


----------



## mackjess

Hang in there. I think and hope you are still pregnant. Maybe the test was from a different batch or was older or materials slightly different. Do you have another one to try with FMU or are you going to wait since you are on holiday? I hope you are having a good time despite the worry.


----------



## GI_Jane

If the bleeding doesn't start tonight I will test with FMU. Would just like to know either way. Me and DH are feeling a bit disappointed, we had started coming round to the idea of another kid so soon. We are still having a good time thanks mackjess but it's lurking in the back of my mind.

Greg properly said his first word tonight, rather than just rambling off dada and momma at anything, he actually looked at me and said momma like he was asking for me, was very cute and just what I needed today.

Will let you know in the morning how the test goes!


----------



## bobster

Oh jane. Fingers crossed for you. I remember the worry I. Those early days and testing like mad. Did you use a different test brand? I ask because I tested with loads of different brands and the results were all quite different in line a strength. It's encouraging that you've stopped bleeding though. And cramps are so normal. I remember on 14dpo with jack feeling just like af was around the corner. Chin up xx


----------



## GI_Jane

I tested this morning with FMU and we are back to a strong positive! :happydance: No bleeding or cramps and boobs a little sore. It's quite a relief!
Guess my urine was too dilute for yesterday's test or something...anyway no more testing for me now, enough to drive you insane!

I think it's made me realise how much I do want this baby. 

Thanks for all your support as always ladies :hugs:


----------



## GI_Jane

What have you and oh got planned for jacks birthday bobster? Not long to go. We're having a cake in the shape of number 1 done but otherwise is a small affair. 

We've chosen a nursery for Greg, he will start one day a week and starts the settling in days next week, can't afford anymore with me not working. The plan was for me to start job hunting and increase the days when we need but now with this news it feels a bit unethical to apply for jobs knowing I won't be there long unless they are specifically looking for a 6 months contractor or something.....I'm bracing myself for getting the cold and coughs from nursery like jack has given you bobster.

How is Norah Mlm? Not long until you start trying again. Anymore teething coming through. Does she have a good appetite for solids?
How is Finn since his procedure mackjess? How is your diet going? I managed 14 lbs before I just got this news...better than nothing I guess.


----------



## bobster

Such a relief! Yes really food idea to stop testing now. I asked dan if we could start ttc now (feeling broody at the moment) and he said not until next august! Seems like ages away but hopefully it will go fast. I know we're not ready yet so I'm ok with that. So exciting! Hope it happens quickly like you jane. 

For jacks 1st bday I've ordered a Lego cake with his name and no.1 on and it will be a similar thing in that we have close family and a few friends over. Not many of out friends have babies so will be mainly adults drinking wine and eating nibbles haha! 

Do you feel similar to when you were early pregnant with Greg this time jane or can you not remember? I wonder if my next pregnancy will be the same as with jack.


----------



## bobster

Mlm are you still set to ttc in November? I'm going to be last! I wish we could afford to have another one earlier. I really worry about there being a big age gap. Particularly if it's not easy again... I'm worrying already haha! Oh god...


----------



## bobster

Jane great news about nursery! He may get a few bugs but hopefully not as many as jack got. He now has a vomiting bug! Had to leave early yesterday to pick him up from nursery.. Hope Greg enjoys his induction days. It's so hard at first but they get used to it quickly. Will give you some days to rest too. There are loads of temporary contracts about so you never know. You don't want to be feeling sick in a new job though!


----------



## GI_Jane

August will be here before you know it bobster and you might have an accident before then!

I think it's mostly the same as when pregnant with Greg, not so bad nausea yet and a bit of tugging and cramps...I only had a diary that went up to 8 weeks with Greg and it seems so long ago that pregnancy now. Most of my pregnancy clothes were summer stuff, will mostly need winter clothes I think or some cardigans to use with the summer stuff...I prefer autumn/winter clothes anyway.

Did you lose all your baby weight bobster? Wish I had lost more before this accident.


----------



## mlm115

Such good news Jane! I know you were worried whether or not you were ready, but it sounds like that little scare made you realize your excitement! Glad everything is good. 

So nice that you two are planning birthday parties, I can't wait til I get to do that!

Norah is doing well, although got sick again this week. Welcome to cold and flu season I guess. Ugh. Still just 2 teeth for her. No crawling or pulling herself up yet. I really wish I could spend more time at home with her, I'm having one of those weeks where I'm feeling sad about working full time. DH is so against me staying home for financial reasons though. 

I am officially an aunt now! My niece and nephew were born yesterday at 33 weeks. Everyone is healthy, yay!


----------



## mlm115

I can't wait to start ttc now!! Soon. I really should try to lose my last few lbs of baby weight before, but I'm so not motivated.


----------



## GI_Jane

Congratulations Mlm. What names have they chosen?


----------



## mlm115

James and Emma


----------



## GI_Jane

Lovely choices :flower:


----------



## bobster

Woop how fantastic! I agree lovely names too. Love traditional names. James was in my top boys names. How lovely to have one of each too :) Not long until November now mlm. 

Reading this thread is going to make me more broody for fruits of my own I just know it! When you've had your bubbas I'll be starting the ttc stage! I hope you're right Jane and August comes around quickly but at the same time don't want to wish the time away as loving Jack at the age he is now and time just seems to go too fast sometimes. 

MLM what will you do work wise when no.2 is here? Full time must be a struggle. I find it hard and miss Jack so much only doing 26.5 hours so can only imagine :( Hope norah gets well quickly. 

Jane I need to lose half a stone to get back to my comfortable weight as I was slightly heavier than I should be before I got pregnant. I'm back to my pre-pregnancy weight now but still need to lose half a stone. 

Don't worry about your weight - you can concentrate on that after no.2 is here. Do you plan to breast feed? Thats meant to help but I'm not sure it helped me as I just saw it as an excuse to eat more lol. Have you made your booking appointment yet? Crikey it does seem like ages ago that we did all that but its really not that long ago really!


----------



## bobster

Loving that you've changed your status Jane! Very exciting :) :)


----------



## GI_Jane

We weren't going to TTC until summer 2015 either bobster and look what's happened. I'm trying not to dwell on the pregnancy and thoughts of miscarriage too much, Greg is my number one focus and don't want him to feel I neglected him. Thankfully any symptoms are really mild at the moment, which in some ways are worrying but when I look back at my diary for Greg they didn't really ramp up until 8 weeks or so.

I'm waiting for my booking appointment letter in the post now bobster :coffee: I almost won't believe this pregnancy is real until I have a scan...12 weeks seems ages away.

Yes hoping to breastfeed/combination feed for much longer this time, we'll see....I definitely won't be beating myself up about it like I did last time!

Greg has conjunctivitis...his eye is all sticky and puffy, we did a lot of swimming on holiday last week so I wonder if that was part of it. Doc wouldn't give drops though, said would clear on its own.

Have you been house hunting bobster? DH wants us to move but we've agreed to make do and wait until after the baby.


----------



## mlm115

You added your new little fruit, yay!


----------



## GI_Jane

DH said we can pay for a private early scan for reassurance if I want :happydance: Will give it a another week or two to book an appointment.


----------



## mackjess

Awe you are a sweet pea! Yes, waiting a few weeks sounds like a good idea. My OB wouldn't do early scans at 6/7 weeks like a lot in my area do because it can cause a lot of unneeded stress if you are off a few days on OV date, and things were fine at a scan 2 weeks later. 

So exciting you get to see your little blip soon. That is still my favorite scan of Finn. I may have to dig it out and go look at it!!


----------



## GI_Jane

Last night I was admitted to hospital in total agony and a little spotting. A scan showed a pregnancy of unknown location- no sac or anything in my womb so they are thinking it's ectopic. The pain has gone so they discharged me but I have to go back Saturday for a repeat blood HCG and depending of whether it's going up or down should indicate whether it's ectopic or if a miscarriage will happen. Doc said my progesterone is high and the lining thick so there is a chance it's not miscarried yet and dates wrong but we only had unprotected sex once that month so I'm confused. To be honest even if I only really 4-5 weeks I would of expected to see a empty sac but there was absolutely nothing and there is no doubt that I am pregnant.

We have mixed feelings, we are sad our sweet pea never made it- we got used to the idea but equally we are a bit relieved too. Deep down we weren't ready for another one.


----------



## mlm115

Oh no Jane. I'm so sorry to read that you are going through this right now. Hopefully your dates are just off and it is too early. I'm wishing for the best for you.


----------



## bobster

Hugs jane. So sorry to read this. When are your next bloods? The waiting is awful isn't it. They queried ectopic for me too as couldn't see a sac. Hope it just wasn't seen as too early. Thinking of you xx


----------



## bobster

Just reread and saw you are having bloods Saturday. Thinking of you and hoping for the best possible outcome on Saturday. Often if it is ectopic they resolve on their own. The dr explained it to me by saying they get 'absorbed' into body almost like a normal mc. They will probably want to check your hcg to see if it's doubling or only rising a little or going down. Are you having anymore bleeding? I really hope you get answers soon Jane.


----------



## mackjess

I hope that Bobster is right and it absorbs on it's own so you don't have to go through any more than you already are. I'm so sorry Jane. And I know what you mean about not being ready yet even though you would have adjusted to it. I was so scared I was prego last month and freaking out about it, then sad when AF showed up late knowing we would have figured it out. I can't imagine what you are going through. At least you know when you are ready to try you can get pregnant easier. I remember that seemed a bit of an issue with your cycles before. And we are not taking care of ourselves like we would if we were trying. I know I was great about my vitamins and diet and exercise to be healthy as I could when TTC. When you are ready and put your all into it I am sure you will be blessed. Good luck, and snuggle Greg lots since I am sure you are sad about your sweet pea.


----------



## mackjess

Total side note - I just said OH GOD really loudly because I saw on my ticker that our anniversary is a week away. No idea what to do! oops.


----------



## mlm115

Mack, my anni is the 8th and DH shockingly, for the first time ever, planned something in advance. Woo!


----------



## mlm115

When did your boys start crawling? Norah is almost 8 months and seems to have no interest. When I put her on her tummy, she just rolls to her back pretty quick.


----------



## GI_Jane

Greg still doesn't crawl properly mlm. Since he was about 9 months old he's been pulling himself along on his front like a soldier who's been shot in the stomach!

Waiting for blood results now :coffee:kinda nerve wracking. Honestly though I don't as feel emotionally upset as I did with the first mc before Greg.

Thanks for all your kind words ladies and happy anniversary for this week :flower:


----------



## bobster

Hope today went as well as it possibly could Jane. it's good you are handling things better this time. 

happy anniversaries mack and mlm.. Hope you have a lovely time whatever you get up to. What has hubby planned for you mlm? That's really sweet. Mack could you surprise hubby with a night away somewhere or a meal? 

I can't wait to have some couple time with dan. We're seldom have any date nights anymore as I feel too cheeky to ask dans parents to have him as they have him every Friday while I'm at work. 

Mlm jack started crawling quite early around 8/9 months but that's quite early I think. I'm worrying about his language as he's no closer to saying any words yet! Birthday party tomorrow! Blowing up balloons as I type !


----------



## GI_Jane

How did jacks birthday party go bobster? Can you post some pictures. I wouldn't worry about asking in laws to baby sit, I'm sure they'd love to spend time with jack. My mums been here while we go to and fro from the hospital.

48 hour HCG blood results showed a slight rise rather than a decline which indicates a possible ectopic pregnancy rather than miscarriage at the moment. The hospital have asked me to go in tomorrow for another 48 hour HCG blood test and clinical assessment. I just want it over with to be honest.


----------



## mlm115

Hope Jacks birthday party goes well! I'd love to see some pictures too! 

How frustrating Jane. Good luck tomorrow. I hope you are doing ok.


----------



## bobster

Sounds the same as what happened to me jane. Fingers crossed the pregnancy absorbs or is in the process of naturally miscarrying. So hard. Give Greg extra tight cuddles through this. Fingers crossed for quick answers. 

Bday party lovely but I'm shattered now! Will try to get some pics up but didn't take many as was so busy hosting! Drained


----------



## GI_Jane

Happy birthday Jack :cake:


----------



## mackjess

Happy birthday Jack!!

Jane, how are you?


----------



## mlm115

Happy 1st bday Jack!!!!


----------



## GI_Jane

How was the party bobster? Was it emotional jack turning one and now being a toddler? Did he realise the party was for him?

Greg has a new tooth, that's four along the top and four along the bottom now.

Bobster, how did your suspected ectopic resolve itself? Did it carry on for a while and you had regular HCG tests? We had another blood test yesterday so will get the results today. The pain is feeling better and there is more of a period so I'm hopeful these results will start to show it lowering.

Wow Mlm, just saw your ticker that Norah is 8 months old! Hope you are getting in lots of practice before you TTC next month :blush:


----------



## bobster

Thank u for the birthday wishes. Party went well. Jack seemed in good spirits albeit a bit confused. He's loving all his new toys now.. I did feel emotional jane yes. Baby growing up into a little man. Jack now has 5 teeth and the 6th is not long away. Greg is doing so well he's got loads! 

Jane they measured my hcg 3 times I think. The first 2 times it only rose by half and the last time it dropped massively and was only 200 so they said it had either absorbed or was miscarrying. They saw something on womb but it was an irregular shape so didn't think it was the sac. They advised the methotrexate injection if it didn't drop on the 3rd tests.

Hopefully period type bleeding means it's resolving on it's own. Sounds promising. I hope so. I remember the worry of just not knowing. It felt a relief when I found out it was miscarrying and that's a weird feeling :(


----------



## bobster

P.s. I remember my period type bleeding started properly after I found out it had dropped loads. Before that it was only red spotting and brown discharge type bleeding. Let us know how your bloods go Jane. Fingers crossed and thinking of you


----------



## bobster

How are things going jane?


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks for your experiences bobster, it helped a lot. The 3rd round of bloods have dropped, bleeding has increased and sharp pains on my right side gone :happydance:. Hospital said looks like it has resolved on its own and don't need to go in again. I know what you mean when you say it is a relief to have it miscarry now...miscarrying is bad enough without the ectopic element to it.

Emotionally I feel brighter and just want to get back to normal. I feel like some of the weight I lost I've put back on through comfort eating! Looking forward to focusing again on just us 3.

Greg had his first full day at nursery yesterday. Even though we'd had settling in sessions, I had a lump in my throat when I went to leave him properly but all was well and I got loads of chores done and he was so happy when I went to collect him.

How is everyone else doing?
It's getting really chilly- time to buy some winter clothes for the little guy (and me!)


----------



## bobster

Sooo relieved for you jane! I'm so sorry this has happened to you but it will happen again and you will become 4 when it's meant to be. Life is a royal shit sometimes! Glad you are feeling positive about getting on with things now though. 

Tell me about it! It was freezing this morning. I'm craving a shopping spree but no money to justify it. Wages have dropped a couple of hundred pounds since going back part time. I'm needing some big cosy knitted jumpers and want to get jack some grandad style jumpers too. H&m have some nice boys clothes jane which are quite cheap. Got jack some little colourful trousers recently. 

Glad Greg went ok at nursery. Bet it was so weird being home wothout him. Nice to hae time to yourself I bet. Prepare yourself for bugs now! Worth it in the long run though (I hope)


----------



## mlm115

Jane, I'm so happy this is resolving for you, but so sad this happened. I'm glad you are feeling ok. I'm guessing that having Greg makes it a little easier than the first time around. 

I'm nervous to start ttc for a few reasons. I've heard so many instances lately of people I know having losses or difficulties of some sort. Also I'm worried about DH being ready because even though he agreed to November, I know he'd rather wait til Norah is 1. I'm just worried it's going to take long to get pregnant or we will have another loss before having our 2nd. So confusing.


----------



## mackjess

Jane, I'm so glad this isn't going to be a whole ordeal for you and it's resolving itself. Sorry you have to go through this though!

Bobster - You sound a lot like I did about Finn's birthday. So hard to believe they are older!!!

MLM - I'm the same, and it makes me want to start trying so bad NOW! But we are really saving big time so we can afford a house. Ours is tiny and we are stacked to the rafters as the closets and rooms are small. Daycare for Finn will be cheaper if we wait, and we will both will have had 2 raises by the time the baby would be here and I'd be going back to work if we wait til April. That's only 6 cycles. I keep repeating that to myself! Just 6 left. And in 2 weeks, there will be just 5 cycles left! I think I can do it...


----------



## bobster

Oooh good way of thinking about it mack! 10 more for me as we're starting next august. 

Mlm did hubby say anything to make you think he prefers not to ttc x


----------



## mlm115

Last week AF was 3 days late, and I asked him if he'd be mad if I was pregnant. He said no, not mad, but he wouldn't be ready. So I'm thinking how would he be ready next month, that's so soon.


----------



## bobster

Oh no mlm it's awful not knowing isn't it. Maybe you need to have a good chat with him about it. I think it's hard to plan a time to start ttc as it always seems like ages away but then the time really creeps up soon. I worry about the same as at first dan said we could ttc on his 30th in April, then he postponed it until august next year. I feel ready now. One of my best friends announced today she is 14 weeks pregnant with no.2 which was an accident. They are really happy but I couldn't help but feel very jealous. Hate that feeling. I would love a happy accident as already feel so stressed about ttc again and it taking ages.


----------



## barbikins

My husband said he wasn't really ready our first few cycles. 
But he knew it was important to me. But eventually he warmed up to it.
Didn't take him too long to get over being ready.


----------



## bobster

Thanks barbikins. I don't want to nag my OH and him to be pressured but at the same time I'm feeling super broody at the moment for no.2 so it's hard not to mention it a lot. Practically I think we could manage in a 2 bed for a while. I think as soon as my OH's friend start having babies he will feel more ready as he's the only one in his friendship group so far


----------



## mlm115

So at our anniversary dinner last night, DH and I talked and he happily agreed to trying next month! As long as if we aren't pregnant by march we take a month off so we don't have a December baby (he doesn't want the baby to have to share their bday with holiday stuff). Men are so weird. 

I agree with you about not wanting to feel stressed bobster. I'm going to try really hard not to, but it will be hard.


----------



## bobster

Aw that's great mlm! I bet it will happen much quicker and easier for us all as our bodies have recently done it! 

Dan suggested dtd without protection last night so here's to a happy accident. Otherwise august is only 10 months away so hopefully it will go quickly :)


----------



## mackjess

Omg I'm too broody now to say anything. Lol


----------



## bobster

I wonder how phew is getting on with 2!


----------



## bobster

Jane how is it going with you? 

I might try to convince OH to start in April but I doubt he will have it so I'm on a 10 month countdown to august. Not that long to wait really! Hope to see some fruits popping up on here in the mean time so I can live my obsessions through you guys!


----------



## barbikins

oh great news! wishing you guys a quick pregnancy....FX!


----------



## GI_Jane

Happy anniversary mackjess and Mlm :flower:

Great way of thinking about how long until you TTC mackjess and pleased you and DH had the chat Mlm, at least you know where you stand- no December baby lol!

Bobster, maybe you shouldn't say anything more to OH about when to TTC as I think a happy accident is coming your way. I would relax now and go with the flow if he says not to use protection, I bet there will be more occasions like that. Best to NTNP and not have the pressure.

I've not been great. Have been in a lot of pain on one side. Went to get another HCG measurement done and in 8 days it's only dropped 20 and preg test is still very positive. Doctor said yesterday there may be retained products in the tube (but they couldn't see it in the scan yesterday). She said the tube is probably contracting to try and remove it. I've got another blood test on Saturday (before gregs birthday party!) and if it doesn't come down a lot more they might do something. I'm worried the retained products will get infected, it's taking so long!

Gregs birthday tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## mlm115

Oh no Jane, I'm sorry about what you are going through. I'm so sorry you are in pain and it hasn't been easily resolved. What bad timing too with Greg's birthday. Hope you get your answers and feel better quickly.


----------



## mlm115

Happy birthday to Greg tomorrow!!! Hope his day is special : )


----------



## mackjess

Oh Jane, I'm so sorry. It's terrible you have to go through this and now it's prolonged. I think they give you something that helps break it down to absorb it first, and you wouldn't need surgery or anything invasive. You'd just have to be careful with protection for a bit. I hope that if they have to do something, that will work for you. 

However, I am so excited for your little man's birthday tomorrow! All of our little princes are going to be a year old. I still can't believe it. And little miss Norah isn't far behind!


----------



## bobster

Oh jane I'm sorry too. The waiting for answers must be awful. I hope that the pain is your body's way of dealing with everything and it resolves quickly. Fingers crossed your hcg will have dropped a lot. Did they say what the next plan would be? Have you had a lot of support? How is hubby feeling? 

It must be awful to be worrying about all this when all you want to do is enjoy Gregs special time but maybe his birthday will be a good distraction. Do you have any celebrations planned for him? It's funny when they are 1 as they really don't have a clue :) It's lovely for them to have an extra special fuss though isn't it. Jack really enjoyed it when everyone sang happy birthday to him. 

Mack is Finn walking and saying words yet? Jack is being so laY, he can stand on his own for a while but won't attempt to walk yet, he just falls to his knees. But he walks well holding one of our hands. He also hasn't yet said a word.. I hope everythings ok with him. He has his 1 year check up on 28th so I will ask the health visitor then. 

I don't know why but I feel really anxious about ttc again. I'm scared things will go wrong or it will take ages again. Its all such a worry. Wish I could be more relaxed about stuff. I'm an anxious person in general though. I think part of me wanting to ttc sooner is because I just have a gut feeling it's going to take ages again :(


----------



## mlm115

I feel exactly the same as you about ttc bobster. I'm also a very anxious person!

Everyone keeps asking me if Norah is crawling yet, and she doesn't seem to even be close. She loves standing, if I prop her up holding the couch or something, but doesn't pull herself to standing position. I know she's still young, but it bothers me that everyone seems to think she should be doing these things by now.


----------



## bobster

I wonder if she'll miss the crawling stage? Sounds like she's doing just fine if she can support her weight standing mlm. It might actually be better for her walking if she misses crawling out! Do you have a health visitor to ask? I'm hoping I get some reassurance from mine about jack. I am trying to repeat words to him all the time. He knows who mama and dada are I'm sure and can say them but its never directed at us. How is Norah doing with her language?


----------



## mlm115

Norah's next appointment is nov 17th, so I'll ask if she's not moving by then. As far as language, she says "gaga", "baba" and a lot of "ahhhhhh!" screaming haha. No mama yet, but I hope it's soon!


----------



## mackjess

Finn started walking just a few weeks ago. I heard from SO MANY people that he should be walking by a year, my baby was walking at 9 months, bla bla bla. I was so tired of it frankly! He didn't start walking until they moved him into the toddler room at daycare, I guess he didn't want to be the only crawler. :)

How much time is Jack at nursery? That is what helped Finn crawl and talk more too, but he is there about 36 hours a week. He still doesn't say a lot. He says momma very little actually, unless he needs something. Maa is me, which he only says when he is mad and needs something, Mooe is for milk, DAA is for dad, DOooooo is for dog, and now he says hi, bye bye, and ball. But he will go awhile without saying hi or bye, then starts up again. He has his 15 month checkup the beginning of November and I hope that it's enough words. I carry him around so he can point at stuff a lot and we talk about what things are, but he doesn't repeat anything back.

mlm, Finn was slow at crawling too! He'd get on his hands and knees and try, but I swear it took him months to figure it out. But once he finally did, a few months behind what everybody was telling me their kids crawled, he was the fastest crawler his teacher had ever seen! lol. So I guess that was what made me not worry about him walking. It seemed like the crawling took forever but he was great once he figured it out.


----------



## GI_Jane

I don't like comments people make about gregs development either. They also say how big he is which I think they are saying fat and I get all defensive. Truth is he is in the 25th percentile for weight but is very long. Just annoys me people can't keep their thoughts to themselves.

Today I'm going in for the methotrexate injection.


----------



## mlm115

Good luck Jane, hopefully it does what it is supposed to do so you are done with this. Thinking of you.


----------



## bobster

Hope today went as well as it could have and you aren't having too many side effects from the injection. I'm glad that they finally made a plan of action for you so you don't have to wait around anymore.


----------



## GI_Jane

I went to have the injection but the doc was still very concerned about the pain so I ended up having a diagnostic laparoscopy yesterday which confirmed the ectopic (tube had a bulge) and it had been leaking blood (about 100ml mopped up) in to my pelvic cavity so they removed my right Fallopian tube and cleaned everything up.

I'm feeling a bit sore from the operation and arrived home this afternoon. I'm a bit emotional about it all but have been assured fertility shouldn't be a problem


----------



## bobster

Oh Jane hugs to you. It must have been so hard for you to go through all that. I'm glad he assured you fertility wouldn't be a problem, it must be a huge relief. I hope your recovery both physically and emotionally is quick and life can get back to normal as soon as possible. Always here for support. Get some extra big hugs with Greg and hubby in while you are recovering xxx


----------



## mlm115

Jane I'm so sorry, my stomach just dropped reading that. What a terrible ordeal. I really hope you heal quickly and that you are feeling ok. Take care of yourself &#128546;


----------



## mackjess

Oh honey I'm so sorry for all this. Hope your men are taking good care of you!

My best friend had to have a tube and ovary removed in HS because of ruptured cysts. She is very debbie downer about everything and always told people she could never have kids, and planned life to never have kids. She fell pregnant when she was engaged and while they were planning a destination wedding. She felt sick and bloated and didn't want to do a tropical wedding so they ended up doing a wedding here in the winter. So they were trying not to until after they were married. It certainly didn't interfere with her!


----------



## bobster

Your second rainbow will come when the time is right. We will never forget the ones we've lost though. Been thinking about you all day today. You've been incredibly brave to go through all of this as it's been so drawn out. 

How is Greg? Hope he's being a good boy for his mummy.


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks for thinking of us and all the well wishes. I'm trying to stay upbeat and positive about it all, there are lots of happy ending one tube stories out there on the net. Right now I'm just relieved they got to the cause of the pain. I think I want to give my body and emotions a good year to heal before we TTC again - DH and I certainly don't want to be heading back to the hospital any time soon!

Right now I'm gorging on left over birthday cake.

Greg is doing great, my mum has been staying as it's a bit difficult to lift him etc but he's a happy soul and getting lots of cuddles.

How are you guys all doing?


----------



## bobster

So glad you are ok. I bet it's nice to have your mum round for a helping hand too. 

Did you have a nice cake for gregs birthday? I'm sure I ate half of jacks whole cake pretty much. Yum! 

We'll jack walked for the first time yesterday which was pretty adorable and excuting. He took about 10 steps before collapsing to the floor! Apart from that nothing to report my end :)


----------



## GI_Jane

Wow go Jack! :happydance:
That's so exciting bobster. Did OH see it?


----------



## bobster

Not the first time no as he was at work. He walked for him though whèn he got home. Jack keeps waking up at half 5 every morning! Dreading the clocks going back. I'm wondering if he's having a growth spurt or something? We tried to leave him to cru this morning but he didn't settle. So tired! 

Of course he is asleep now (on me so I can't move), its alright for some! Although secretly love snuggles...

What are you guys up to for Halloween? Don't think we're doing anything but will carve a pumpkin for trick or treaters


----------



## mlm115

Way to go Jack!!!

Norah pulled herself up to a stand from a sitting position yesterday. I'm convinced she won't crawl and just start walking at some point haha.


----------



## bobster

MLm I think it would probably be better if Norah went straight to walking as jack has just become lazy with walking as he's so quick with his crawling. I've been trying to get him to walk again today and he's just been dropping to his knees and crawling. 

Yay for her pulling herself up! 

Jane how is Greg doing at nursery? Has he caught any bugs yet? The manager of jacks nursery said they either catch everything or miss everything. Hope Greg is the latter!


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey Norah. It's great when they learn something new, they look so pleased with themselves don't they.

Greg is doing really well with nursery thanks bobster. We were told that by going only one day a week it would take him longer to settle in but so far so good. He's had a couple of back to back colds poor little mite so plenty of olbas oil and cuddles. 

Greg is the same with waking up about 5am bobster. Does Jack go back to sleep? Sometimes he will have 2oz milk and then sleep until 7am but today he didn't, yawn!

How are you baby neice and nephew Mlm? Is your SIL able to breast feed them both?


----------



## mlm115

Kids are so germy, they seem to get each other sick all the time in day care/nursery. Hopefully it builds up their immune systems for when they are older though!

Thanks for asking Jane, the twins are doing well. Finally went home a few days ago! I guess she's only able to nurse them once a day because they are trying to conserve their energy? She pumps and bottle feeds bm the rest of the time.


----------



## bobster

Aww glad they got to go home and are doing well. I seriously can not imagine having 2 newborns at the same time! Feeding and caring for one was so stressful in those first few months. I guess you would get used to it pretty quickly though. 

So glad Greg has settled in well. It will be great for him in the long run, plus it gives you some time.. I haven't tried to give jack milk to see if he'll go back down. I may try that. How much milk is Greg drinking now Jane? Jack has 1 7oz bottle first thing and about 5oz last thing (started doing half formula half cows milk to wean him off aptamil). Do you babies drink milk from cups or bottles? I still give it in bottles but thinking of swapping to cups. I think he likes the comfort of bottles though as tried to give him milk in his sippy cup a few weeks ago but he spat it out. Is it ok he still has it in a bottle do you think?


----------



## bobster

How were your weekends everyone? 

Wish it wasn't Monday tomorrow! Yawn


----------



## GI_Jane

Bottles are still fine for a bit longer bobster, like you I gave it in a cup and it trickled everywhere as I think the flow is too fast so he spits it out, he does this with his water too. He's on 3 bottles a day: mid morning, mid afternoon and before bed but maybe only taking 4oz at each time. He's having some whole milk too, but finding it's giving him bad nappy rash so not 100% yet.

How was jack with the clock change? Greg was awake super early Sunday and Monday morning ugh! But Monday night and today he seems to have adjusted...

Can't believe we are coming back around to Christmas already!

Think I'm ovulating, got ewcm...it's just nice to see things are getting back to normal (hopefully).

It's November this weekend Mlm, are you feeling excited to TTC?


----------



## bobster

Thanks jane for the reassurance abôut bottles. Jacks just dropped his daytime one but is still having the bedtime one and morning. I've started doing half half with formula and cows milk and it seems to be working.want to stop buying formula soon as its so expensive! Are you still using first milk or follow on? I'm sticking with first milk just in case the follow on doesn't agree with him. 

Glad to see things are getting back to normal. Are you going to go on contraception or just avoid dtd around that time? 

Yes jacks been waking at half 5 most mornings recently and it was half 4 on sunday. So tired all the time and really feel like I need a holiday but all our savings are going towards the house next year. Dreading work all the time as so tired :(


----------



## mlm115

I've tried a sippy cup with Norah a few times, but she is not a fan. We still have time though I think. 

Glad things are getting back to normal with you Jane &#128512;

I am excited to start ttc. I'm praying it isn't difficult and nothing goes wrong. Hoping I can stay relaxed about it! Prob about 2 weeks until we actually start. Eeek!


----------



## bobster

Yay mlm how exciting! I'm sure it will be easier now you have Norah to distract you. I think it's harder now we know our cycles. Even though we aren't Ttc I am always conscious of ovulation and know exactly when it happens now!


----------



## GI_Jane

We are on the number 3 milk bobster for 1-2 years, no problems so far with it not disagreeing with him. I agree it's so expensive!

Maybe you and oh can have a night away bobster if your in laws can have jack. I know you are saving but for your own sanity I reckon it would be worth splashing out a little.

We went to a wedding today (DH cousin) and she is 22 weeks pregnant. It made me realise how sad I sometimes feel about losing the embryo in my tube. I was doing really well until today. DH hasn't spoken of it, just asks how I am with healing after the operation. With the first mc he never got sad either. For me it will just take time to heal. We haven't dtd for ages bobster so no need for birth control.

So exciting for you Mlm, a sticky winter bean hopefully. :flower:


----------



## bobster

I think men sometimes find it difficult to show how they feel as they feel they have to be strong for us. That's what dans like anyway. Sometimes it can seem they aren't sad which is hurtful. I remember feeling like I was the only one who felt sad too. Also by bringing it up he maybe thinks you will get upset, but actually you may want to talk about it? 

It's hard for them but I'm sure he has conflicting thoughts as his primary concern would always be you, and the potential risk may have been a bit overwhelming for him. I'm talking from how dan explained it to me after our experience but perhaps it could be similar? 

Maybe you should tell him you feel sad and see what he says. I still feel sad about mine too. Think about it all the time and what could have been. Times a healer though and it's still very raw for you. Think now the stress and ordeal of the experience is over it's normal to feel sad and grieve. Try to talk about these feelings though and dont bottle things up as you don't have to go through it alone and hubby will want to support you through the sad times x


----------



## bobster

Last cycle I had a 28 day cycle with ovulation on day 14! That has never happened before but not been keeping track of cycles since having jack. Wonder if this is the start to nornal cycles or just a fluke? We are using condoms until august and are being very strict. I feel broody but have to contain these thoughts until the time is right for both of us and not just me! Hard!


----------



## bobster

Jane could you, hubby and Greg take a break together? Maybe some time out would do you good too? 

Jacks at dans mums overnight tonight. I miss him so much and feel very on edge without him. Surely it should get easier as he gets older but I actually find it harder now to let him go overnight then I did when he was a tiny dot! Sorry for multiple posts ..

Would love to see some updated pictures of your babes, here is one of Jack


----------



## bobster

And another..


----------



## GI_Jane

Ah bobster, jack is a little treasure. So much blond hair. How was he after his MMR jab? 

Thanks for your words. I ended up asking DH about it and he said he felt sad too and that was what I needed to hear. We also agreed that our family is not complete yet and we will try again in the future when the time is right. We also talked about going away somewhere but for one reason and another now is not such a good time.

That's great about your cycles bobster and well done on being strict, condoms are a real passion killer!

How was jacks night at the grandparents? Did you catch up on much needed sleep?


----------



## mackjess

We've never been overnight without Finn! I am so jealous. haha, my in-laws are great but they have an out of control dog that they think is no big deal. He is a nice pup, but he's very heavy, has sharp nails, and is a total spazz with no discipline and he goes crazy whenever Finn is over there. I'm afraid to have Finn there without me. :(

Sorry you've had a down day Jane. But I'm glad DH was supportive and you had a good talk. Your little family isn't complete, and it's such a great sign you were back to OV already.

and Yay mlm. Get busy! :happydance:

Yes more photos. I love how cute he is bundled up on the swing.

One photo is him being SOO excited about trick or treaters coming up, then being sad his little friends left. =/

Next is him happy the next day. LOL
 



Attached Files:







10418428_10205247902061617_1557036188652031586_n.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 4









10351263_10205232746882747_557402906249282070_n.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GI_Jane

Finn is super cute watching his batman friend leaving. How old is he now? I've totally lost track and the ticker stopped at a year. Looks like he's dancing in the happy pic.

I will post an up to date one of Greg soon :flower:


----------



## mlm115

Dang. Typed a response and accidentally hit "back" before I submitted it. Ugh! Too lazy to rewrite &#128512;


----------



## mlm115

Norah
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mlm115

One more (sideways) picture &#128512;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mlm115

I love seeing how big all of our babies are getting! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GI_Jane

Norah is really beautiful mlm. Loving her spiky hair :)


----------



## GI_Jane

A couple of Greg.


----------



## mackjess

Aweee. Such cuties! Norah is such a pretty girl. And I'm so jealous of all of Greg's hair! Such a handsome little man.

I do love seeing the babies too! great idea bobster.


----------



## mackjess

I updated my ticker! haha I didn't know it stopped at one.

And seeing Finn's little photo from when he was my chunky baby is so broody. I miss him being a baby because he is all toddler now! So jealous you get to ttc soon MLM. 

AF is here now so that means just 4 cycles left. UGGHHHHHHH


----------



## bobster

Love all the pictures! The babies all look so much bigger than last time we shared pics! Finn looks so different from his baby pics, he is such a handsome little toddler. And I agree Norah and Greg are beautiful, they have lovely smiles. Ah I can't wait to Ttc too. Mack I love your countdown. I've just finished af so I'm 9 cycles away. I'm sure it will fly by although it feels ages away. Can't wait for mlm to get her BFP!


----------



## mlm115

OMG Norah would be so jealous of Greg's hair! Soooo adorable! 

I agree with how different Finn looks from his baby pictures. Such a big boy now!


----------



## GI_Jane

He's already had it cut 3 times and now it's due again! Wish my hair grew that fast!


----------



## mlm115

Wow! Norah won't be getting a hair cut until she's 12 at this rate &#128515;


----------



## mackjess

Somehow I missed Norah's photo in the brown heart pj's. omg what a smiley happy girl. Just warms my heart that our babies are so healthy and well!

Finn has had 1 haircut. He is seriously overdue for another, but waiting until closer to the Christmas photos. It looks a bit thicker when he gets the whispy ends cut off, but he still doesn't have a lot of hair!


----------



## bobster

We're taking jack for his first hair cut this weekend. His is also fine and whispy. I hope it gets thicker when he's older otherwise he'll need a comb over at 12! 

Spoke to OH about ttc yesterday and we decided to start in April, so only 5 more months! Want to lose some weight and focus on work stuff in the mean time. I'm excited though and the countdown has begun!


----------



## mlm115

Wow, April is pretty soon Bobster! What changed his mind?

So ttc has officially begun for me. Eeeks! Although I'm not doing anything too crazy this month besides stopping using condoms. I don't want to track my cycles or use opks or anything yet. I'm assuming there's no way it would happen the first month anyway.


----------



## bobster

It just might mlm &#55357;&#56836; stranger things have happened! Can't wait to hear news of your BFp. Bet it feels weird stopping condoms. We're using them too- they are so horrible !


----------



## bobster

How is ttc going mlm? Are you in the 2ww yet? I'm ovulating again, myst be another normal length cycle! Bet they will go long again in April when we ttc!


----------



## mlm115

I think I'm ovulating today, but DH and I are both sick, so this may not be our month. I'll see if I can convince him haha


----------



## mackjess

I'm so excited! I'm OV in a few days so I have to be good. It's hard when you know so much about your cycle to NTTC sometimes!

Fx mlm, but if you're not feeling good there's next month. =)


----------



## mlm115

Thanks, I won't be disappointed if it doesn't happen though since I'm not "trying" as hard as I have in the past &#128512;

So I'm not really worried, but starting to wonder why my kiddo hasn't started crawling at all yet. She also doesn't take "steps" when we hold her hands, she just likes to stand and keep her feet planted. I figured shed for sure be on the move by 9 months!


----------



## bobster

It's still early for crawling. Don't worry I think it's just important that they can weightbear. Did you get a bd in? I'm sad not to dtd around ov too as it feels almost a waste of a good normal cycle! Think I'm o'ing now


----------



## GI_Jane

It's rotten when one or both of you feel sick and don't feel up to Baby dancing. I'm all healed after op and feel like it but DH is really sick. Greg caught hand, foot and mouth disease about 2 weeks ago and now DH has it and it is seriously horrible...nasty blisters on face, hands and feet that are itchy and a raging fever and sore throat. Greg got over it within a week but it had affected DH really bad and has been like 10 days so far. DH never goes off work sick but he is totally bed ridden and infectious! Thankfully so far I don't have it (touch wood). He is banished to the spare bedroom!

Yey for ovulating, normal length cycles and TTC in April. I'm predicting some spring BFPs for you ladies :flower: I'm hopeful our BFPs will happen without much 'trying'. I can't be bothered with all that charting and temperature monitoring stuff!


----------



## mackjess

I'm pretty sure Finn didn't start crawling until 10 months, then was a 'late' walker and started at 14/15 months. Now that he's so good at both I wonder why I ever let anyone worry me about it!

Jane, so sorry to hear about HFM. It's been terrible in our area, but by some miracle nobody at Finn's daycare ever got it. They are required to send a note home with parents if there are any cases of it. Because of that, and me not taking him to grocery stores or playgrounds for a few months when it was rampant (we bought a slide and swing ourselves!) we didn't get it. So glad Greg is better but so sorry DH is still sick. I have heard it is just awful when adults get it! 

You can be a 'carrier' and never catch it, so hopefully if you have gotten the bug from LO or DH it means you won't have any symptoms!


----------



## bobster

Oh my gosh I got hand foot and mouth just before going back to work and it's just awful! Feels like flu! I luckily escaped the mouth blisters but got scabs up my nose and hands and feet blisters turned into welts. Muscle aches were terrible too. You feel like you are dying! Jack only got a few spots on his cheeks and bum and seemed fine. It lasted ages too! Hope he gets better soon. Nhs website describes it as a mild illness in adults but if you read the comments underneath it has loads of awful experiences from adults so I think it needs changing!


----------



## bobster

Me and Dan have ran out of condoms so did it last night but he pulled out. I'm ovulating so we'll see. It's probabky unlikely but I hope for a happy accident. If not though April isn't long away so I don't mind waiting. 

Are you all ready for Christmas? I haven't even started shopping yet! It has to be a tight year this year. Will only get jack a few items of clothes as he has so many toys and won't understand anyway. What are you all doing for Christmas? Mark do you think Finn will understand a bit or not?


----------



## GI_Jane

Mackjess, you and Finn were so lucky to dodge HFM. Its been 10 days and DH is only just starting to feel better. Bobster you are so right about the NHS website, totally underplays the severity of symptoms in adults!

We are not ready for Christmas either, there's loads of time yet anyway :thumbup:

I never knew if pre-cum was as fertile as people say, guess you'll find out in a couple weeks bobster!


----------



## bobster

I've read it isn't. There may be low amounts but highly unlikely. Probably for the best as we're not ready yet! oh been really moody recently... Think looking after a toddler and working full time is taking its toll on him :(


----------



## mlm115

What were the symptoms of hfm in your LOs? Norah has some redness around her mouth that I'm hoping is just chapped lips and doesn't turn into something worse...


----------



## GI_Jane

Greg went off his food, had a fever and was very clingy and then the spots started around the mouth, hands and feet. Some looked blotchy on his face but most were distinct individual spots.
How is Norah today?


----------



## mlm115

She's probably fine then. No fever or signs of sickness. Just some redness on her cheeks and below her lip. I'll just keep an eye on it.


----------



## mlm115

What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mackjess

Finn came home with 102 fever. This is only his second high fever ever. He ate ok and is sleeping now, and the poor booger still gave mommy a week smile even though I could tell he feels rotten.


----------



## bobster

Oh no mack it's awful when they're poorly isn't it :( hope he gets better soon? Have you taken him to the doctor or are you just going to keep your eye on him?


----------



## mackjess

He had 103 fever when he woke this morning, but it came down fast with Tylenol and a few damp washclothes. He took a good nap and woke up feeling much cooler. He ate dinner well last night and bkst/lunch today so no doctor visit. He's been a tad crankier and sleepier but since he's acting OK overall we'll just keep an eye on him.


----------



## bobster

Well it's always a good sign when they have their appetite. So worrying being a parent! Sounds like he's on the mend though so fingers crossed he'll be over it in a few days. 

All my nursing instincts go out of the window when jacks ill and I turn into a loony. Sounds like you are doing a marvellous job looking after him &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## bobster

How is Finn Mackjess? Hope he's feeling better poor mite.

Mlm any symptoms? Are you in the 2ww? 

I read through some of our original thread today and it seems so long ago that we were all Ttc together! It's nice to look back and now know that there were 5 happy outcomes after all the stresses :)


----------



## mackjess

Man, Friday and Saturday were hell. He had trouble napping and not interested in food because he didn't feel good. The fever subsided but his poor little head was full of snot. Lots of vapor rubs and baths, and he was almost back to normal yesterday thank goodness!


----------



## bobster

So glad :) the rehydration satchets are brill if he's not taking fluid.


----------



## mlm115

Glad Finn is feeling better. That sounds terrible!

Yes, I'm in the 2ww, but trying not to think about it. I just know it won't be this month though, I think our timing was off.


----------



## mlm115

I just clicked over to the ttc threads... I really hope I don't get obsessed like that again!


----------



## bobster

I bet it will be different this time as you won't have as much time to obsess! Fingers crossed for this month. I can't wait for April im getting so impatient!


----------



## mlm115

Ok... I'm such a hypocrite. I took a test last night. After the 3ish minute mark it was negative. I threw it under the sink, and for some reason looked at it this morning and saw a faint line. Now I know that after a certain time period a line can show up and it is still a negative test though. Ugh. Confusing! I will have to wait til tomorrow if I want to take another one though since today is thanksgiving.


----------



## mlm115

Ok. I just got a bfp. OMG. I'm in shock.


----------



## mlm115

And now I'm nervous ahhhh!


----------



## bobster

Congrats mlm! That's fantastic! How many dpo are you?


----------



## mlm115

I don't know, I'm not sure when I actually ovulated! Haha

But based on lmp, I'll be 4 weeks tomorrow. Hoping it sticks!


----------



## GI_Jane

OMG Massive congratulations Mlm. So chuffed for you. Bet you didn't think it would happen so quickly, what a lovely thanksgiving present! :happydance:

Fingers crossed it sticks. Take each day as it comes.
What did DH say, was he shocked?


----------



## mlm115

DH doesn't know yet, I'm telling him after work today. 

I really hope he's happy. I kind of convinced him to ttc earlier than he wanted cause i thought it would take a few months... Looks like I was very wrong.


----------



## mlm115

I just realized that assuming this one is sticky, I will have kids only 18 months apart. I must be crazy!


----------



## bobster

Haha! Goes to show when the pressure is off it happens so much easier! Like Jane says, take it as it comes. Fingers crossed for a sticky one for you. How did hubby react? Can't wait to see the fruit lol!


----------



## mlm115

DH is very happy. Phew! &#128515;


----------



## mackjess

Awwwe I'm so excited for you. When will you go to the docs!


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> DH is very happy. Phew! &#55357;&#56835;

I thought he'd be thrilled :flower:
Was he shocked that it happened so quickly?

My af has finally showed up, finally getting some normality back :thumbup:


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> I just realized that assuming this one is sticky, I will have kids only 18 months apart. I must be crazy!

A few people I spoke to when I was worried that I wouldn't cope with 2 under two said that in some ways it was easier having them close in age.

It's a lovely blessing though and I apologise because I feel kinda envious of your news.

How are your symptoms? I can't remember if you had bad symptoms with Norah?


----------



## mlm115

Yes! So glad af has come for you Jane and that you are getting back to normal. I'll admit to feeling a little guilty posting my news considering your situation... And since I'm only 4 weeks we never know the outcome, which is terrifying. I appreciate your kind words and support : )

I'm feeling a little nauseous. I did have a decent amount of ms with Norah, so am expecting that again. I think it really kicked in around 6-7 weeks with her.

My first appt is 12/15, when I'm just past 6 weeks. I will beg for an ultrasound, but i doubt I'll get one that early this time.


----------



## bobster

My af is round the corner too as I have cramps. I think it's normal to feel that emotion jane esp after your loss but even without when you are thinking about a second. When my good friend annpunced her second I felt very jealous but happy for her at the same time. I think it's easier now we all know we can get pregnant and carry a baby and our times will come to have that again. I need to stay logical as my emotions can take over my actions an I know if I got pregnant now it wouldn't be an ideal situation. Have you and hubby thought or discussed when to ttc no.2?


----------



## mackjess

Jane, you got such a shitty raw deal. There is just no other way to put it. I am so sorry and hope you are ok when things to make you feel bad. I know it may be scary they removed that tube, but maybe it was narrow or bendy and may have happened on that side again. There's a reason Nature gave us two and your body is proving that by settling in to cycles again. My best friend since hs and my sister got prego with one tube or one ovary, without trying or much extra effort such as tracking cycles. I am so sure you will have another when you are ready.

Mlm! Still so excited. It's good they are close. It will be a tired blur for awhile but so much fun they are so close in age.

Bobster my cycles are making me crazy. And I'm distraught because we only have a handful left before we ttc.

Before I was prego, I had the perfect 28 day cycle for years. I quit taking bc for about 4 years before ttc, and seriously you could set a calendar to it. I started taking the mini pill while I was bf, I didn't want to never get my period and unknowingly get prego. I quit taking it in March after I was done bf so I would get my periods and cycle back to normal. The first 4 cycles were 25/26 days, I didn't think that was bad. Then I got back to my perfect 28 day cycles and was relieved the last few months. Today I had some pink spotting, but we dtd so no biggie. I full on started AF today, 5 days early. So freaked out. I don't want irregularity issues 4 months before we ttc again! I finally got cramps and stuff after, but usually I have pms symptoms and cramps a few days before af. It's just so so scary when your cycle changes when you are 37. I hope I didn't miss my window.


----------



## bobster

Mack try not to worry. The pill can really mess with your cycles for a while. It's good they have come straight back and are reasonably normal cycle lengths even if they aren't exactly on the clock. My cycles Are always usually 33-35 days but since I stopped bf they have been different every month and I've had a few normal 28 day cycles which I never had before, so maybe it's normal for them to change despite age?

I'm cd 1 today too so all 3 of us have af at the same time! It's a shame we're not all Ttc together now haha! I am starting in April! Only 4 more cycles to go woop woop!


----------



## mackjess

I've calmed down a little. I am pretty sure I had strong OV signs this month, so that should be enough even if I was 5 DAYS EARLY. lol, NEVER happened to me. I'm like a human calendar. I just hope I stay regular, I don't want to start tracking cycles and days and get as obsessed as the first time we TTC.

MLM how are you feeling?


----------



## mlm115

Glad you calmed down Mack. I can see why you'd worry, but those cycles don't seem too far off. I've never had completely regular cycles myself though, so I don't know what that's like. 

I'm feeling fine. Little nausea and cramping here and there but that's it. Some tinglyness in my nips too. I'm at the point where I want more symptoms so I feel pregnant. Still nervous and wishing I could just be at 12 weeks so I don't worry as much.


----------



## mackjess

Oh a poppyseed! This is so fun. :)


----------



## bobster

Yay! Love seeing the poppyseed again! So glad to share bump no.2's with you ladies again!


----------



## bobster

I have a real feeling it will take ages for me and OH to get a bfP again.. I can already feel the worry and still have 4 months to go!


----------



## mlm115

bobster said:


> I have a real feeling it will take ages for me and OH to get a bfP again.. I can already feel the worry and still have 4 months to go!

I said the same thing bobster : )


----------



## mlm115

Norah seems to have a little stomach bug now. She got sick twice and is barely eating. Worse though is DH... He was sick all night and still isn't feeling well today. Men are the absolute biggest babies when they are sick, I get soooo annoyed!


----------



## GI_Jane

It's so true Mlm, the world has to stop when they are sick!
Hope you are still feeling well?

DH and I had the 'when to TTC #2' chat this afternoon and he said to start trying early next year which really took me by surprise. I said I'd prefer to wait a bit longer so we will see how we are feeling from end the of June onwards.
It's a bit of a compromise of waiting some time but not too long just incase we have another loss. It's DH birthday in August and would be lovely to give him a BFP stick for a present.


----------



## mlm115

That sounds like a good plan Jane. You have to make sure you are ready before ttc again. Sounds like you and your DH have good communication about it.


----------



## bobster

Sounds like you've had a good chat jane. Maybe just see how you feel as you necer know you may decide you feel ready sooner or later. It's good hubby is so keen though. I worry my OH is just having another for me and jack but he doesn't really want another... I keep talking about April and he goes quiet.. I hope he doesn't back out of it when the time comes.

Poor Norah and your hubby too! It's awful when babies are ill, and men can really milk it!


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm sure he does want another bobster. Don't forget he was the one who brought it forward from August. I think men don't often give much away about how they are feeling....except when they are ill!

Is it tomorrow you have your doctors appointment Mlm, Hope all goes well. Are you hoping for a scan?


----------



## mlm115

I have my appointment Monday. I would love a scan, but not sure they will. Still feeling nervous. And also overwhelmed!


----------



## GI_Jane

How was your appointment today Mlm?

The three of us caught gastric flu, has been horrible :wacko:


----------



## mlm115

I ended up getting the stomach flu last week too, it was absolutely horrible. I feel bad for calling DH a wimp now. How are you all feeling now Jane?

My appointment went well yesterday. Hcg came back around 39000, which is roughly what it was around this time with Norah. I have an ultrasound scheduled for the 23rd. I'm getting excited to surprise my family with the news on Christmas : )


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey sounding good Mlm.:thumbup: so exciting that you will share the news on Christmas Day.

DH and me are much better thanks but Greg is still off his food and having the most horrendous nappies/diapers. It's been 5 days so I've contacted the GP and waiting for a call back. The nursery wouldn't take him today so there goes my rest :shrug:


----------



## GI_Jane

GP said the stomach flu virus has left Greg with a temporary dairy intolerance hence the nasty nappies so to not give him any for a couple of days and gradually reintroduce- it has made a big difference but he is not happy going without his milk. He wasn't having lots during the day anyway but he really enjoyed the bottle before bed. We had to give him it in the end but watered it down a lot.

How are you doing bobster and mackjess? Are you all ready for Christmas?


----------



## bobster

Oh no sorry to hear you've all been unwell? Is stomach flu d&v or flu too? Sorry if a stupid question. 

Glad you are feeling better now. Hope little Greg tolerates his milk better soon Jane. Diluting it sounds like a good plan. I don't think jack would sleep without his nighttime bottle. And mlm it must have been awful with Ms to have stomach flu! How are you feeling? Great hcg level! Can't wait to see the scan picture. 

3 months to go until Ttc! Not long is it... Feel a bit scared about having another newborn with jack. He's into everything at he moment as he's confidently walking/running now! Is there any way to attach videos so I can show you? It's sooo adorable.


----------



## bobster

Hope this works!


----------



## bobster

Oh it didn't work :(


----------



## GI_Jane

bobster we had d&v..yuk.

Jack is really stomping ahead with the walking...hope you can work out how to do a video, I've no clue how you post one.

Last Friday we had Gregs first steps :happydance:, about 6 very confident, controlled steps in to DH arms but since then he hasn't done it again. He doesn't have much confidence unless I'm holding one of his hands. When i take my hand away he gets so upset...did you have this problem bobster or mackjess?
I bought some reins and this has freed up his hands but I still feel like i'm keeping him up. Maybe the first steps were just a fluke and he won't walk independently for a while yet? :shrug: 

3 months to go bobster...crazy. They change so quickly so even by the time April comes around he will be 18 months, let alone add 9 months by the time the baby comes (if you get your BFP straight away)...I'm sure you will be fine and if you can afford it maybe keep Jack in nursery a couple of days so you and the new one get some time together too.

I feel a bit torn at the moment. I'm definitely ovulating and part of me would like to just have unprotected sex and just see what happens. As much as I wasn't ready for the BFP that we lost, it now put the idea in to my head and I'm feeling quite broody now but being sensible I think a little more time wouldn't hurt :shrug:


----------



## mackjess

Man, funny how the stomach flu goes around everywhere! The Thursday before last Finn came home with it, then last Thursday he came home with a fever and we all got colds after just getting over the flu! Jane, I had to switch to almond milk for a bit with Finn. I think it tastes horrible and felt bad, but he grabbed it and drank it down! He is just getting over a terrible diaper rash after 2 weeks of bad diapers, so I think we will all be back to normal by Monday.

I had taken last Monday off to get stuff done, and I was home with the flu. I am so behind on Xmas stuff and just dropping our photo cards in the mail!!

Everyone else ready for xmas? Feeling better mlm? It is so exhausting to have the flu when pregnant. I don't think I have ever been as worn out as then. 


And yikes bobster, 3 more months. It is scary. I have kinda talked myself into 4 months. And sometimes not at all. Finn has had trouble sleeping since he's been sick so much. He feels OK now I think but he was used to being up from a tummy or stuffy nose issue. so he likes the attention. After he was awake for over an hour at 1am last night I couldn't fall back asleep. I kept thinking maybe I can't handle a 2nd, and what is so bad about having an only child? Maybe I'll snap out of it soon.


----------



## GI_Jane

When Greg is playing up or not sleeping I think do I want to go through all this again too!


----------



## mlm115

I hear you. I'm having a lot of anxiety about having another. Right now I'm feeling like I should have waited. Although don't get me wrong, I want this to be a healthy baby and I know I will be thrilled. It's just scary.


----------



## bobster

Hope we've not made you feel like that mlm! 
I panic too but everyone I've spoken to about this says it's easier with no.2 so I'm sure it will be. We all know how to be mums now so hopefully wont stress as much next time. We need phez back for reassurance! 

Jane you are bound to think like this now it's in your mind... I am ovulating too but have even really good and avoided dtd conpletely. Did you go for it in the end? I guess you have to decide if practically it's the right time as well as emotionally? For us it's neither right now. I want to enjoy jack on his own for longer first. That broody feeling is sometimes irrational for me. 

With walking at about 11 months jack took some confident steps too. It's like he forgot to hold on. Then he didn't do it again until 13 months as like Greg he was under confident. Then suddenly with a lot of praise and encouragement he was off! We now can't stop him!


----------



## mlm115

I can't imagine what it will be like when Norah is running around, I'm sure it's much harder to keep up! She is crawling pretty well now as well as pulling herself to a stand and standing great while holding something. She doesn't seem interested in standing on her own or walking quite yet, so I think I've got some time left!


----------



## mlm115

My ultrasound went well! Heartbeat was 129!


----------



## mackjess

Awe a little bean! So excited.

And Finn has been sleeping through the night again, so I've calmed a bit on #2. Haha. MLM I am sure it will be MUCH easier adjusting to a second baby than it was a first. DH and I had such an easy, lazy life that it was a big (and awesome) disruption in our lives! haha. You are already used to always being busy, the eternal to-do list in your brain, the no more sleeping in, etc. And of course less worries since we've been around before. Excited for sweet little Norah to have a sibling.

And now it's Xmas. Even though Finn doesn't quite know what it is, I am super excited about it. I'm sure next year will be even more fun.


----------



## mlm115

Are you getting a lot of presents for Finn this year? I only got a few for Norah because she really won't know what's going on, plus she will get so much from the rest of our families!


----------



## mackjess

I did, but it's mostly things we needed to set up his playroom. So he may not be all that excited since it's not all toys. I got a bookshelf, books, table, easel, rug, etc. Some of it was hand me downs from my niece and nephew.

Last year I got Finn a Scout, and that was it. My sister thought I was crazy.


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey on the scan Mlm. I bet you are excited to announce tomorrow. And there was no need to worry about Norah's crawling. It's funny how you worry and then before you know it they are doing it and you wonder what all the worry was about!

Thanks bobster, good to know jack did the same with his walking. We have been really well behaved with dtd too bobster but I am excited for what 2015 will bring...eventually.

We didn't get Greg too many bits, he always gets things constantly as he needs them and as he doesn't know for this year we are saving our pennies. He will get loads from family though!

I wanted to wish you all and your families a lovely day tomorrow.x


----------



## mlm115

Merry Christmas to an awesome group of ladies! Enjoy your day with your families : )


----------



## mackjess

I hope everyone had a great Christmas. Finn was pure joy!


----------



## bobster

Me too, merry Christmas ladies! X


----------



## bobster

And huge congrats mlm! Pictures pleaseeee :)


----------



## mlm115

This was my announcement to the fam
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## GI_Jane

Ah lovely Mlm, the Santa hat made me giggle. Hope you were showered with hugs.x
How are your symptoms?


----------



## mackjess

OMG I love the Santa hat!!!
 



Attached Files:







1484284_10205652828424523_6809969293116846673_n.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 6









2014-12-31_094422.png
File size: 114.5 KB
Views: 4









10153735_10205674488046000_921485868671530323_n.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 4









10386398_10205664877845751_8084314356969443865_n.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mackjess

And you are a raspberry now. :)


----------



## mlm115

Omg Finn is such a cutie!!! His face w/ Santa looks pretty similar to Norah's haha.


----------



## GI_Jane

Haha I knew gregs reaction to santa would be the same so I didn't take him. Finn is a handsome little chap. I thought he was holding a bowling ball for a minute, how strong! But then I realised. Lovely photos.x

Happy new year all. My af has arrived to welcome in the new year with us! (But a 35 day cycle so very happy with that).


----------



## bobster

Happy new year ladies! 

Jane I am due in the next couple of days too so I think our cycles are pretty similar at the moment! 

Mlm lovely scan picture! Just for fun I'm guessing boy this time :) 

Mack jess how cute are your pics! I love the one with Santa it's so funny! We didn't take jack either, will take him next year though. 

Hope you all got spoilt for Christmas! Wonder how many bumps we'll have on this forum next Christmas! Exciting :)


----------



## mackjess

I got money for Xmas from my dad and in-laws so I spent it on Finn. Then I realized I needed a new coat and spent more money. Lol. Oops.

I'm starting to really worry about ttc. I've had light bleeding, like just pink on the tissue sometimes, after my af stops. I know it's been at least 3 cycles and I read its usually nothing to worry about but you should talk to your doc if it's for 3 months. It also said antidepressants can cause it. I took wellbutrin after I quit breastfeeding, it was like that's when ppd hit me. I know it's been almost 2 months since I quit taking it every day. I'd gotten terrible at forgetting while we were all having colds and flus, and noticed it made me feel worse when I'd forget and then start it again. I am not sure if maybe I did take a few during my last cycle in November. So I'm going to start tracking the spotting this month ands next month, and if it happens again in March go see my ob. I have no idea when it happened before, early or late it before or after ov, and I'm sure the ob will ask. Ugh worries. I hate that I'm 37. Sometimes I forget. Lol


----------



## GI_Jane

Cycles can be strange sometimes and for no sinister reason but good to keep an eye on it mackjess. When were you thinking of TTC, was it April or July?

Bobster did af come? Are you getting excited for April? I'm already excited about the thought of trying September/October time...nearer the time I want to go to my GP, I just feel like I've got double the trouble to worry about now, higher chances of another ectopic and prem baby....remind me why I want to go through all this again please! Lol


----------



## bobster

Jane I'm sure everything will be fine when you ttc and get pregnant but I understand wanting some reassurance from your gp. Does having one premie baby make a difference to your odds of having another? Try to remember that it's such a low risk of another ectopic happening. You were just very unlucky. Hopefully when you get pregnant they will let you have an early scan to make sure babys in the right place. Are you definitely postponing until aug/sept? Yes my af started yesterday so a 34 day cycle which is what I was previous to jack. Seem to ovulate at the right time every month so literal phase is 14 days. Bet it won't stay so clockwork when we start ttc!

Mack there are so many reasons for abnormal bleeding and most of which are completely harmless. Always a good idea to go to dr though just to check. Good thinking to keep a diary. Are you up to date with smear tests (paps)? Will you still be aiming for April? 

I'm nervous too. I am still thinking it going to take a while for us. April is creeping up fast! I think I may postpone until May but we'll see. I think OH would be happy either way. I need to start getting healthy and losing some weight now so in tip top shape for number 2 as feeling quite unhealthy and gross at the moment. 

Mlm how are you feeling?


----------



## mackjess

Jane, hugs. Crazy how this all goes. Last month I was certain I couldn't handle another and now I worry I won't be able to give Finn a sibling. I come from a family of 5 so I really do want him to have a brother or sister. They mean so much to me.

Bobster, yes still April. Got a healthy check sometime around Nov? I really can't remember but maybe it has been over a year. I should do that, oh so much fun. :) I always forget to go when I'm not on BC. Thanks for the reminder. 

Holidays were awesome, but I've been exhausted. Looking foward to back to normal. We went pricing new things for the house to get ready to sell it. Having a realtor over in a few weeks to discuss what we should fix/replace and going to declutter and move a lot to storage. I'll have a lot to keep me busy the next 3-5 months. I thought about getting strips to make sure I"m still OV with all the spotting, but if I got a positive I'm afraid I'd go for it. And with house selling, moving, buying, it would be brutal. Hopefully it goes smoothly but I imagine we'll be in temp housing renting for a few months in the middle of this.


----------



## mlm115

Wow, a lot of ttc thoughts going on here. I predict more babies late 2015/2016 : ) I truly hope your ttc journeys from here on out are as easy as possible! Although I definitely understand the worry. 

Afm, I'm feeling constantly nauseous and am very much looking forward to 2nd trimester! Time flew during the holidays, and now I have Norah's birthday to plan, so hopefully that keeps me busy.

Random thought, but I wonder how Phez is doing? She disappeared from us, must be very busy!


----------



## mackjess

Well I had a tad more spotting yesterday, but it was pink tinged ECM. Since I'm tracking my days in my phone app, it is a few days before I'm to OV so hopefully everything is still working right. It's awful to not even be TTC yet and worried about it. I hope it doesn't stress me out when it's time to start. I am really being conscious of my eating/weight to get into baby shape. I guess that is my resolution. Do you ladies make New Years resolutions?


----------



## GI_Jane

I used to get some mid-cycle spotting mackjess, I did look it up when TTC #1 and the reason was to do with the egg being released and didn't at all affect ovulation and one place suggested it was a good sign an egg had been released but was ultimately just one of those things that sometimes happen. It's so easy to worry though isn't it.....I'm trying to get in to baby shape too even though I have a while to go. Have you started on the prenatal vitamins? April really isn't far away at all. Is your thyroid ok? I need to get mine checked before we try.

Yey on your prune Mlm. Yuk Mlm, don't envy the nausea especially while juggling work and Norah. Do you think you are showing quicker this time? Have you got a list of names you like from last time or are you starting again with that? Or perhaps it's too early?

What are you planning for Norah's birthday?

I've started applying for jobs, I hate job hunting, it's so demoralising when you hear nothing back...thankfully there is no real pressure to get a job yet and sometimes I think I will just wait until after #2 but also feel my confidence and ambition have really slipped.

How you doing bobster?


----------



## mackjess

Jane thank you! I should go get my thyroid rechecked, it was stable after I had Finn but started bouncing up and down recently. I started to wonder if Wellbutrin had been affecting my meds so I should get it checked in a few months to see how it is that I stopped it. I was also spotting earlier this cycle, and no I spotted later in others, so it's not just around OV unfortunately. But the ecm made me feel better, that hopefully I'm still OV in spite of the spotting. 

Also, as someone who's been a hiring manager don't be so bummed about no callbacks. I know I used to be, but now I know that at least half the time jobs are posted the hiring manager has someone in mind. But for legal reasons or to keep things fair the job still has to get posted. Being on the other side of that helped me out and gave me courage to just apply for everything, and it's how I ended up getting my last promotion and I didn't dream I was qualified when I applied. :) Before that I has submitted over 30 applications for positions I was qualified for, but only had 1 single interview. And when the timing is right I am sure good things will happen for you.

Mlm, you are my inspiration! I hope I can do as well if we are expecting #2 soon. :)

Bobster what's shaking?


----------



## GI_Jane

Eeeek I'm panicking a little. DH and I dtd Saturday night without protection. It was only day 11 and because of my long cycle I knew I wouldn't ovulate for at least another week and I had no EWCM or anything. The last couple of days I've started to get signs I may be ovulating (A lot of EWCM today and some spots I usually get on my cheeks and twinges). The problem is I'm now on day 15 so it's only been 4 days since we dtd! It feels a bit close for comfort. 
Yesterday I went to get the morning after pill as it was just within the time limit but they wouldn't give it to me because of the previous ectopic.
Aaahhh now we just have to wait and see...I'm hoping it will be totally fine, I don't think I've ever ovulated day 14/15 before but there's always a first time!

Just looking at your ticker Mlm, can't believe you are already over 10 weeks.


----------



## bobster

Jane eek hope eek I can understand the panic. It's so weird that we're all nervous about getting a bfp (apart from mlm of course) now! 

The more I think about it the more I'm worried about the whole ttc/pregnancy thing again. I'm worried about getting obsessed as I know I will, worried about mc or other problems and worried about how I'll cope with 2 babies. The whole thing is scaring me! 

My ovulation this month is due on the 23rd which is exactly the same as the date I conceived jack. I have thought about how weird it would be to have the same due date again! Maybe having 2 birthdays around the same time would be quite nice. But we're still waiting until April. It's not too long away is it... Panic!


----------



## bobster

Mackjess try not to worry, I'm sure you are ovulating just fine. Ewcm and a regular cycle are good indications of that. If you weren't ovulating properly your cycles would surely go very long and irregular. Did you say you'd had a pap (smear) and thats all up to date? Some women also have what's called an ectropian on their cervix which can cause bleeding - particularly related to sex usually. It's completely harmless and can be caused by hormonal contraception. 

Mlm your pregnancy is flying by so quick! When will you have another scan? Have you got a bump yet? Will you take bump pics again? Not long until second tri now so hang in there :)


----------



## mackjess

Blast! I need to schedule my pap. It was due in November I think? I am going to put a reminder to schedule it in March since that's when I want to ttc again.


----------



## mlm115

This pregnancy is going pretty quick. I will not miss first tri at all once I am out of it! I'm pretty sure 2 kids will be enough for me. Pregnancy is not my favorite. I have a tiny bump, but nothing much yet. I'm having my next scan when I'm 13 weeks, which I'm very much looking forward to!


----------



## mackjess

Good luck Jane. It can happen 4 or 5 days out but it's less likely.

I went from having shorter than normal cycles to at being due to start tomorrow, and I didn't start early and absolutely zero signs she's going to be here. Usually I can tell 3-4 days before. We only did once without protection but it was nowhere near of time so I think I might just be a few days late this time. Not terribly worried but glad I noticed things and started using my phone app again so I can discuss it all with my on in March. Ttc hopefully in April. Omg.

And I'm with you mlm. I was healthy during pregnancy, other than colds and sinuses, but I mean nothing major, my baby was healthy, I was glad it was an uneventful pregnancy and I did cherish those times with Dh was we learned and grew, but I didn't love being pregnant. I tell people I was handed this awesome little guy and my heartburn went away the same day. Lol. I am grateful I was lucky enough to have my own baby, but actually being pregnant is meh. My friend has 3 babies and struggling ttc #4 the last four years. She is heartbroken. Poor thing loved being pregnant and hadn't prepared to not be 4 times like they'd always talked about.


----------



## GI_Jane

Did af start mackjess? Good you are keeping an eye on things. Had my thyroid blood test on Monday.

My cycle is a strange one this month, I've had EWCM for about a week so god knows when or if I actually ovulated. I'm feeling so broody at the moment but I would totally freak out if I got a BFP right now, it's a confusing bunch of feelings but I know deep down the time is just not right.

I loved being pregnant but I think it will be different next time with Greg to look after and although I loved bring preggers I think only one more baby is on the cards for us realistically.

Have you got snow bobster?

Not long until your scan Mlm, so excited for you.

I've just started reading fifty shades of grey lol, i find it captivating!


----------



## bobster

Mlm can't believe you are nearing the end of the first trimester already! How quickly is it going! Are you feeling sick or generally ok? Bet your teeny bump is cute! 

Mackjess I'll be right there with you in April. I'm hoping to aim for a BFp by October which gives us 6 months. 

Jane you must be having strong ovulation as I had ewcm for about a week when Jack was made. Have you resisted dtd? 

Jacks getting a few bigger teeth through at the moment and has a bit of a cough bless him. He's still not saying any clear words either which is worrying me.. He has understanding of what things are though as he follows commands and points to things in books. Any tips to try and encourage first words more? I knew he'd be a bit delayed as he seemed to grunt a lot when he was little while other babies were babbling lol!


----------



## bobster

P.s. He loved the snow! Did Greg like it Jane?


----------



## GI_Jane

Greg is the same with the speech bobster. No real clear words except mumma, dadda and no. He tries to sing with me and imitate the noises and babbles a lot and points at things but its all quite incoherent at the moment. Greg also has big teeth coming in, it's the front molars on the top and the bottom and all 4 are about half way through so he is suffering too.

How is Jack doing with spoon feeding? we are making progress but he's not totally independent with it and after a couple of good mouthfuls he gets lazy and I have to feed him or he uses his fingers. We are still not on a beaker for milk but we'll get there. He's less dribbly with the water now.

He is STILL not walking. It's so frustrating because he will walk between us but is just lacking in confidence to do it on his own. Everyone keeps saying he'll do it when he's ready which is true but his delay is beginning to worry me.

no snow down here bobster :cry:


----------



## bobster

Oh jane sorry to hear you are also worrying! Everyone keeps telling me not to worry too as he'll be fine and I'm sure he will be but I can't help but worry so I know how you feel! 

Sounds like Greg is close to walking as jack did the same before he walked for a good while. It is a confidence thing often as it's such a big thing to let go and walk independently. Try and enjoy your time while he's less mobile for the moment! It sounds like Greg is saying more than jack. Jack doesn't even call us mama and dada :( he knows who we are but never calls for us using our names. I really am worried and don't know whether to tell the HV. I might ring for advice. 

With feeding he's good at doing things like porridge on his own but things like pasta he gets frustrated with and like Greg ends up using his fingers. Sometimes I feel quilty for that as well as I sometimes am short of time so just spoon feed him myself so it's quicker and less messy. I try to let him do it at least once a day though. I'm finding life so busy and such a juggling act at the moment. On my days off I have chores to do and feel bad for not playing with jack as much as I want to and then I'm at work the rest of the time. I think when they are ill it's just. Million times harder and it's getting to me a bit. Jack still has bottles of milk too, haven't tried the cup again as he likes the comfort of the bottle and it's only one at bedtime and one first thing so I think I'll let him decide when he wants to give it up .


----------



## mlm115

Norah isn't even standing on her own without holding on to something, and no steps unless she's scooting along furniture or holding our hands. I think we have a while until she is walking. 

She is only drinking out of bottles right now. I have given her a sippy cup, but she doesn't really get it, and I haven't been good about consistently trying it. I'm guessing 1 year is probably too old to have bottles all day though. It's so hard with your first child when you don't know how everything goes!


----------



## mlm115

I hear you about the work thing bobster. It's very hard to be a working mom and still make sure you get the chores done and of course spend time with your kid. I've been feeling guilty because I'm so tired that I just don't feel like playing with her sometimes. Hopefully 2nd tri brings me an energy boost.


----------



## GI_Jane

It's been almost two months since he took his first steps alone and many months since he's been walking with one or two hands holding his. DH wants me to talk to the HV as he now seems to be regressing. When I take him to get weighed next Saturday I'll ask them....some Hv's are so crap though, just a matter of opinion most of it and depends which one I ask.

I do understand your worry bobster :hugs: I guess it's normal for them to develop slower in at least one area? I just can't help but go to play group and it highlights how delayed he is.


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey on your little plum Mlm. Do you have any feelings/intuition if it's a boy or girl?


----------



## mlm115

Jane, I just remembered, I was talking to a friend who had a premie baby and she said her LO hit almost all of the milestones on time except for walking, which took a bit longer. I would ask anyway though, it doesn't hurt to get the doctors opinion. 

I'm thinking girl. We will see at 16 weeks hopefully!


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster I just read that initially toddlers are either walkers or talkers! 

Greg has just started crawling properly! Up until now he has been doing an army crawl on his stomach.

Will the snow affect you Mlm and mackjess?


----------



## mlm115

No real snow here, thank goodness! I'm looking forward to spring already though : )

We are having Norah's birthday party at our house in a couple of weeks. Somehow we are up to about 50 people, eeeks! I'm not sure how this is going to work out, considering I've barely planned it yet.


----------



## mackjess

Oh man that is a lot of people! I can't even remember what I did for food now for ours. I think there were about 25 people. We had cake and I think I had everyone bring an appetizer. It was a lot of fun and chaos!

had our 18 month appt, Finn is doing stellar on his development, the only 2 year milestone he hadn't hit was jumping. He squats to jump, but then does it kinda one foot at a time. I guess it's a 2 footed jump. He's starting to string babble sentences together, he never really babbled before, and I cannot to find out what this kid has been thinking all these times giving me the eyebrow look. lol

But he only weighed 22lbs 12 oz. He was 23lbs in December when I took him for a walk in. He eats everything, I give him fat with every meal and snack. I wish he could drink dairy, he can eat yogurt and cheeses but can't even drink lactaid. Since he drinks almond milk, he's missing out on fat. The ped wasn't really worried because he's so active, but she wants me to try to get him to gain 1.5lbs by his 2 month check in. That's a lot for him. I cook all his food with olive oil, butter, full fat everything. 

Has anyone tried goats milk for LO? That is the only thing I think I can change is swapping out his almond milk since he has that 3 times a day. All he drinks is milk and the occasional juicebox, like at his appt yesterday, bc that is easier to carry along. I never give him sugary things that are all calories and no fat. 

Good luck MLM with your party. Please post some pics!

Jane, Finn was ahead on a lot of things til 6 months, then a few weeks/month behind on everything til this appt and he's ahead on everything again. I'm figuring out more and more that babies growing at their own pace is true!

Bobster-I'm nervous and TTC is still months away. Aggggggggg


----------



## bobster

Grr I just typed a long message and it deleted! So annoying when it does that


----------



## GI_Jane

Well done Finn, bet you feel like a proud momma.
Not tried goats milk with Greg mackjess. Greg is currently tolerating half cows milk and half water- have you tried that with Finn or is that still too much lactose? 
Thanks for your comments about their development it's just hard to sit back and wait especially when it seems everyone else's toddlers are racing ahead. I have a new worry now lol, the nursery are saying he's too clingy and at his age he should be showing more signs of being independent. He's not much of an explorer only when we are at home. At playgroups and nursery he only wants to stay close. Even if I distract him with toys, books etc and move away from him even slightly he goes nuts...

Eeeek that is a lot of people Mlm, the numbers can spiral upwards quickly can't they, bring a dish is the way to go!

When is your 13 week scan Mlm?


----------



## mlm115

What are their reactions to cows milk? I tried whole milk with Norah, but it seemed to bother her stomach and her diapers were terrible! I switched back to formula until her 12 month dr appt.


----------



## GI_Jane

In the uk they don't recommend you give full fat cows milk until after 12 months. Greg has been ok on it unless he had a gastric flu then he can't tolerate it for a while after. He gets terrible gas and really vile yellow diapers.


----------



## mackjess

We started Finn at 11 months. He seemed to be gassy with regular milk, then the lactaid was fine. Then he was on antibiotics back to back for months, and now regular or lactaid milk gives him horrible diapers. He's still on probiotics, so I'm going to keep those going and try milk again in a few months. He also can't tolerate citrus or grapes like he used to, or tomatoes. He loooooves tomatoes so we can't have them in the house. He sees them on our salad and has fits. His system just seems more sensitive now. But he was on antibiotics again in Dec for a cut on his finger, so he hasn't had much time off them to get back on track.

Bobster! I hate it when that happens. lol


----------



## mackjess

It's weird because he is totally fine with other dairy. Thank god, cheese and yogurt make up a lot of the fat in his snacks and meals since he is hit or miss with meat, bread or pasta that I fatten up with oil and butter.

Doesn't his diet sound terrible? lol


----------



## bobster

Oh poor little Finn! I wouldn't worry about his weight though as it sounds like he's getting a really good amount of calcium and fat from elsewhere. I don't give Jack cows milk, I give him 2 bottles of follow on formula a day and then he just has juice and water throughout the day by like Finn we give him plenty of cheese and yogurt so I'm not worried about dairy. It would be cheaper to give him cows milk but he just spits it out. I think he's too used to the sweetness of formula but it has all his vitamins in so I don't mind giving him that. You must be really proud that he's meeting all of his milestones, it sounds like he's doing so well! 

Mlm I'm sure your party will be brill despite the big numbers. She'll have fun and get loads of fuss and attention, and presents of course! When we had jacks 1st birthday we told people to drop by anytime throughout the day so we had guests staggered a bit. It worked quite well and we didn't have everyone in the house at the same time. 

Jane I got even more worried today when I went to visit my friends 10 month old baby. She is already making a 'woof' sound when you ask what dogs do. Jack just stares at me blankly when I ask him what things do! Paranoid that I'm doing something wrong, or not enough to encourage him to speak but I don't know what else I can do! I speak to him and ask him questions all day. We read all the time, I ask him what things are and he just doesn't say a word. But he babbles a lot and chats in his own language. we went to a kids soft play thing in york today called creepy crawlies. He had loads of fun but my lord it was so busy and exhausting! I'm in bed already and it's only 7pm lol


----------



## bobster

And another thing jacks started doing is when you feed him things which are mixed up like bolognase with pasta, he spits it out to look at it and then feeds it back in with his fingers. Have your lo's got fussy with food yet? He used to be fine but now I have to feed him the different foods separately before he'll eat it mixed up. This isn't with all foods thank god but I have noticed he's a bit fussier these days


----------



## mackjess

Finn changes all the time with food. Loves stuff, then hates hit, then loves it again. Spits it out, eats something else, eats it again.

One thing I did that I think helped Finn was read to him in front of him. I laid on my belly and read a book I knew very well, and looked over the top of the book to make faces and eye contact. He loved me making faces for sure. And I know it's hard to say not to worry. But I do know milestones here usually start at gd date with premies so I think he is right on track. And Finn was quiet, he never babbled at all, and I thought for sure he was going to miss the two word milestone and he started it like a few days before his appt. They certainly catch on more than you realize.


----------



## mlm115

My ultrasound went well today! Baby measures spot on and had a good hb. The ultrasound tech thinks it's a girl, although it's too early to be sure of course.


----------



## bobster

Yay congrats mlm!! 

Thanks mack :)


----------



## mackjess

oh bobster I was replying to you and Jane in the same blurb. lol. I really need to go to bed earlier.


----------



## bobster

Hehe don't worry!

AaHow I'm going through a broody period. There's a few new pregnancies at work recently... 2 more cycles left until Ttc!


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey Mlm on seeing your little peach, hope your symptoms are easing a bit. When is Norah's party? Will you announce to more people?

I know how you feel bobster about the talking but mine is about the walking, I guess they will excel in some areas and not others but it's so hard not to worry even though plenty of people give reassurances. A lot of what Greg says is incoherent and I know he wouldn't make a woof noise for a dog either. He's pointing at lots of objects and I'm doing my best to teach him. Have you asked your nursery about his learning journey? They can help him develop his speech as well. Greg is starting two half days a week now , one full day was too much for him.

Eeeek April will soon be here and looking forward to your BFP journeys.
Thankfully af has just arrived (a couple of days early but that's ok!) I'm feeling broody but we are not ready and that's ok as I'm enjoying Greg.

Have applied for a coupe more jobs so we'll see what gives with those...

I find soft place places exhausting too, they are so noisy! I think Greg will enjoy then more once he's walking.


----------



## mackjess

Bobster do you have a dog? We do, and Finn made a woowhooo sound, like woofing, for the first time yesterday. He's 18 mos.


----------



## mlm115

Norah doesn't imitate any sounds really... She replies to everything with "baba" usually. She will imitate gestures though, and if we tell her to "shake shake", she wiggles her little booty likes she's dancing. It's the cutest thing ever! Does Finn like your dog Mack? Norah lovvvves our dog and giggles like crazy at her. She will definitely not be walking by her birthday. Im also having a really hard time with sippy cups still. She just loves her bottle. She's going to the next stage room in day care though, and all the kids use cups there. I can't have her being the only one on a bottle still!


----------



## GI_Jane

That is cute Mlm. It's lovely how they mimic what we do. Greg likes to pat our back at the moment!
We've been offering Greg a sippy cup from 6 months old for water but it's only recently he's more competent and doesn't dribble it all out of his mouth. I tried putting milk in there but he still wants his bottle- I think the sucking motion is comforting for him. Norah will get there, especially when she see what the other children are using.

I know this is a looooong way off for me but I think I'd like a home birth next time.


----------



## bobster

A home birth is exactly what I've been thinking about recently jane! How strange! What's made you think you want one? I think I'll probably chicken out when it comes to it! 

I'm cd 2 today and only one more af to go until officially ttc! Broody now and feeling ready but I always seem to feel like this when I'm on af and then I go back to being apprehensive so my broodiness must be hormone related. Are you still going to start ttc in summer jane?


----------



## bobster

P.s I really want to lose at least half a stone by April so hopefully that will keep my mind off ttc a bit! Mack how are you doing? Are you still trying to lose weight before ttc?


----------



## GI_Jane

One more af bobster eeeek....I think the apprehension about TTC#2 is normal, having one baby already is a big reality check so to knowingly decide to go for it again is a huge deal. What is your apprehension, is it getting a BFP/miscarrying or the practicalities of having 2 children?

No, we won't be shooting for the summer, more likely from October when Greg hits 2. There are a coupe of things I want to do first and losing some weight is on that list. 1 stone down :happydance: but at least want to do one more. I'm also signed up to do a half marathon and I really want to accomplish that this year.


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm not sure why I started thinking about a home birth bobster, must be feeling broody and lots of pregnant ladies at playgroups must be playing on my mind!


----------



## mlm115

Stupid question. How much is a stone? That's definitely not a US term : ) Jane, a half marathon is super impressive! I'm already thinking that post baby I want to kick my butt into gear and start working out. That is an awesome goal.


----------



## GI_Jane

14 lbs in a stone :thumbup:


----------



## bobster

Wow good for you jane that's an amaZing goal to aim for! I've just started running again but only short distances so far as I'm so unfit! Are you getting out often? Do you stick to the sane route or mix it up? I do different routes but might start to push myself a bit harder soon. 

Sorry mlm yes we always use stones over here. We should really use pounds like everyone else really! 

Have you thought of any names yet mlm? It will be lovely for Norah to have a sister so close in age. 

Jane I'm apprehensive about mc and falling pregnant as I really am prepared for it to take a while but my main worry is juggling a toddler, baby and work. Plus the newborn stage daunts me as to be honest I was so tired and stressed about doing things right I didn't enjoy it. I only started to enjoy it when he started sleeping at 4 months. Hopefully it will be less stressful second time round though!


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm only just getting back into running again too bobster and it's so hard building up the mileage, especially with carrying the extra weight and feeling constantly tired (Greg still not sleeping through) and all these colds I keep getting. I manage to get out 3 times a week and worried it's not enough before the half In June but I will stick to my training plan and see what happens....I just feel like I need to accomplish this for me.
I take my hat off to you that you are fitting it in around work and being a mummy.

A couple of parents have said that you are more relaxed second (and third) time around as you know a bit more what to expect. I know what you mean about wanting to do things right at the start and I too feel like this overshadowed me enjoying my new born. Oh good the sleep deprevation is horrible but only temporary (hopefully).

Did you say your were selling your house mackjess? What are you doing about buying one bobster, will you wait a bit longer?


----------



## bobster

We should have enough deposit together for August so we're not looking until then. If I look on rightmove I see things and get obsessed/impulsive so we've agreed not to look until August when we're in a position to put in offers! York is very expensive so the house prices are ridiculous in all the nice area's so we may have to move out a bit (we live on the edge of the centre at the moment). 

Well I've worked out that it will actually be May now when we'll be Ttc as my ovulation is right at the end of March so Iwont ovulate in April at all! This is how obsessed I already am... I worked out that if we conceived on 3rd may (predicted from cycles) baby will be due in January... My birthday is jan and it's so rubbish as its such a drab month! So now I'm wondering if June might be better.... But then it's unlikely to be so straight forward! Gar hate how obsessive I am!!


----------



## mackjess

Ugh my post disappeared!


----------



## bobster

It's so annoying when that happens mack!


----------



## GI_Jane

damn it Greg just woke up...was about to type a nice reply..

Long story short (before he starts going nuts) was going to say that when you and OH are ready bobster don't over think it. As you say getting the BFP may not be straightforward and then you'll kick yourself waiting for the perfect time. :hugs:

I'm kinda obsessed looking at pics of pregnant Kate Middleton! love her clothes style.


----------



## GI_Jane

GI_Jane said:


> damn it Greg just woke up...was about to type a nice reply..
> 
> Long story short (before he starts going nuts) was going to say that when you and OH are ready bobster don't over think it. As you say getting the BFP may not be straightforward and then you'll kick yourself waiting for the perfect time. :hugs:
> 
> I'm kinda obsessed looking at pics of pregnant Kate Middleton! love her clothes style.

Hope you didn't find my post too harsh bobster.x

I'm sitting here thinking I really want to get pregnant :dohh:


----------



## bobster

Of course I don't Jane :) I need a slap sometimes. I just get myself worked up but can't seem to relax about it. Need to get a grip! 

I love Kate middletons style too. She always looks so effortlessly glam doesn't she? 

Are you feeling broody? Maybe you should Ttc with me and mack in April/May and share the madness with us! ;) although I know you want to focus on your half a marathon. How's the running going? I'm enjoying it but haven't been as often as I would like due to time. I went out at half 7 on Sunday morning though and felt great afterwards! I too am feeling like I want to be pregnant at the moment. I was thinking earlier about how weird it will be to have another little newborn to squish and wondering whether it will be like Jack or completely different. Can't wait!

How's mlm and mackjess?


----------



## bobster

Cd 13 today and got brown discharge/light bleeding. Typical that cycles go wonky just before ttc! Not due to ovulate until cd 20 and no ewcm yet so it can't be because of that and have been feeling emotional like pms. Wonder what's going on?! 

How's everyone else?


----------



## mlm115

I'm excited you guys are thinking about ttc. I will be here to cheer you all on : )

I'm feeling better now. Not nearly as sick, although I'm still exhausted. I find out the gender next Thursday, woo hoo! This pregnancy is going pretty quickly. I'm looking forward to feeling baby movements and to getting a bigger belly. Right now I still just look like I'm getting a chubby gut!


----------



## mackjess

mlm it is cruising by.

I am going to my ob in a few weeks. I want to talk to her more about possibly having pcos. I was borderline for it on tests years ago, and im older and weigh more. Ive struggled to lose weight even tho my thyroid has checked out fine and my cycles have been odd. I barely had my period for 2 days. I did by some ov strips so im hoping that will reassure me.

I'm still struggling since I quit taking wellbutrin with having focus and motivation, but I didnt think the wellbutrin helped. Being scared about not being able to have a baby has been a kick in thepants the last weeks on my diet and exercise. Im hoping if that improves my sleep and well being will be better. I dont want to try new meds so close to ttc.

Feeling overwhelmed atm with house stuff. Just a lot to clean and organize so we can list ours. Not sure when I'll find time in the day so trying to get more organized too.


----------



## GI_Jane

There are just not enough hours in the day and I feel like a total fraud saying that to you ladies as I'm not working but cannot imagine if I was how I would get things done. Well done on getting out running bobster, to go early is best I hate having it hang over me when come the evening I want to watch TV and eat cake! The running is going ok but I have ALOT of work to do if I'm going to complete the half...not fussed about time just want to get round the course.

Mackjess we are quite similar with the borderline PCOS, hypothyroid and the antidepressants. I've not been on mine since the start of this year but I'm having trouble with motivation for weight loss too, even getting out for a run is a really big deal. Over the years I've tried many different types of meds before I found one that helped but I can understand not wanting to do that so close to TTC. I hope your doc can give you some answers about your cycle. Can you take a few days off work and keep FInn in nursery so you can get some stuff organised?

So excited to hear what the sex is Mlm and pleased you are feeling better. Is Norah giving your tummy cuddles?


----------



## GI_Jane

Mlm I totally forgot to wish Norah happy first birthday!
How was the party?


----------



## mackjess

Oh yes MLM, happy birthday to Norah! Please post a pic from her bday when you have time. :)

Jane I did have a few days off while he was in nursery this week, but we all had the flu over the weekend so all I got done was some normal cleaning. But I'm going to get myself an hour each day when I work from home. I stay home and DH takes him to daycare. I'm usually up before they leave but don't start working until after. If I can get online earlier I can get off work an hour earlier and have time to workout those 3 days. 

Good for you bobster for getting running in too. I am itching to go! I have to wait until it's warmer than 13 degrees out!

Couldn't get in to my OB until April 8th. But I hope to make the most of that time and see if I'm feeling better by the time I go. Need to stay motivated and focus. =/


----------



## bobster

I've tried to reply 3 x now and it's jot eon king as I've had too much wine so will trout uonirtow


----------



## mlm115

Thanks ladies! The party went well. Norah loves attention and cake, so it was a great day for her!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mlm115

Sorry, I post on my phone so can't really edit photos which is why they are always sideways &#128533;

Bobster, that may be my favorite post ever on here &#128512;.


----------



## GI_Jane

Ah Norah looks to have had a wonderful time bless her.

Hehe bobster you certainly did have a lot of wine :thumbup:


----------



## mackjess

Lol.

Norah is a little doll! Smiling because everyone was looking at her? I can't believe I have a 19 month old now. It's so hard to see them getting bigger. =(

Well I did my first ov strip today and it had a light line. Yay. I really will feel reassured if I get a dark line in a few days. I think I'm going to start baby aspirin again too. My af is so light it's almost like spotting after the first day. Still doing good on exercise. Jane I'm impressed about the half marathon. I'm considering signing up for a 5k.


----------



## GI_Jane

Your ov stick sounds encouraging mackjess and well done on the exercise :flower:


----------



## bobster

Eek sorry ladies, can't even remember writing that! Hardly ever drink anymore and it's affects me more now! Don't know why on earth I was attempting to type a message when I can barely do it sober on this stupid iPad lol!

Mack did you get a darker line? Not long now! I've started BA too and folic acid.

Mlm how gorgeous is Norah! She looks like she was having a lovely time. Fab cake too!

Jane any news? How's running? 

I've been slack. Can't seem to find motivation to put running things on and get out there. Ttc may now as won't ovulate until then anyway. Getting excited but nervous!


----------



## GI_Jane

Eeeek crazy that you and mack are popping the prenatal vitamins in time for #2!

Finding Greg hard work at the moment. He's really coming in to his own which is great to see him grow up and be independent but most of today just felt like a challenge to get him to do the things i need...he wouldn't let me change his nappy, get in the stroller or high chair etc...and when I say no he throws a big tantrum. Last week he bit my face and I had a huge red mark. Thankfully he's not like this everyday. 
Am I the only one that finds being a mum hardwork some days? It really makes me question if I want another!


----------



## GI_Jane

Mlm, is it tomorrow that you find out the sex? Very exciting, please let us know how you get on. I bet you'll be really shocked if they say boy!


----------



## mlm115

It's a girl!


----------



## mackjess

Jane, no, it's exhausting. I honestly don't know what I'd do if I didn't get to escape to work sometimes! 99.99999% of the time of course I miss him, but sometimes after a rough weekend I'm like OMG I am so glad tomorrow is Monday! I think he likes to test us, but luckily is soon back to his smiling sweet nature. He is so funny though when he doesn't get his way we have to hide our smiles as we correct him. It's like living with an old drunk man!

Bobster, I can barely drink a glass of wine now! And I quit buying it because the bottle goes bad before I get the 4-5 glasses out of it. Never imagined a day that would happen. And no, I forgot to keep doing the OV testing. I am going to try to remember this afternoon. It's hard we are so busy in the evenings after daycare/work.

MLM, FX for a boy for you. You really need one of each!


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> It's a girl!

Aww wonderful Mlm, your intuition and early scan sonographer were right!
Are you starting a new list for girls names or do you have some in mind that you liked from when pregnant with Norah?
You get to re-use all of Norah's clothes :thumbup:


----------



## bobster

Yay mlm fantastic! Assuming all went ok on the scan? Great for Norah to have a little sister and like jane says it's great you can reuse Norah's things! 

Mack I don't usually drink either, we were actually drinking champagne and presecco so it must have been the bubbles! 

Feeling a bit down today about the prospect of ttc again and potential problems happening. Just feeling a bit negative in general but been non stop at work with no break today so it could be why. I'm so nice to everyone at work all day and it really wears me out so all I want to do is come home and slob! Me and dan haven't spent much quality time together recently and barely ever dtd as I'm so tired I really can't find the energy. Sometimes I just do it because I'm conscious its been ages but I want to want to do it! Moan over ...


----------



## mackjess

I did another OV test yesterday, and it was very very faint. Since my calendar says I'm supposed to OV Saturday I'm thinking I missed my surge? But I'm not ttc yet so I'm OK with that. I just want to try to test again today or tomorrow to make sure the LSH goes away, I know it's supposed to after you OV. Or that I don't get a late positive or anything weird since I've been spotting.

So my AF used to be 4-5 days, barely spotting or anything for one day, then a last day of moderate flow more older looking. SO SORRY FOR TMI. lol. But this last one I barely had flow for 24 hours, then for a full 7 days after it was like wiping pink. So 8 days total. not enough to spot. so weird and so annoying, and also very unfresh feeling. When you are not TTC those would be a good few days to dtd before worrying about OV coming up, but now I am always worried I'll be spotting or something and it's just not making me feel very sexy. Poor DH. And I hate condoms, but by the time I feel halfway normal again, we have to use them. I'm in the same boat Bobster and Cs do not help at all. bleh. I'll be glad in a few months when those are done! I couldn't get an appt with the OB til early April, so I may wait til May to TTC.


----------



## mackjess

o my goodness mlm, you posted the same time as me so I didn't see your news above mine. How cute!!! I really do want another boy. I know boys, I'm afraid of having a girl now since I am used to a baby and toddler boy. And I don't want to have to buy all new clothes. I am sure they are going to be so adorable together, sweet sisters. :)


----------



## mackjess

Eeeek, you get to think about names now! Ok i'm officially excited to TTC again.


----------



## mlm115

Thanks ladies! I would have loved a boy, but to be honest I'm glad it's a girl. Like you said Mack, I'm used to a girl, a boy would totally make me nervous!

And I totally relate to you bobster about dtd. I want to want to do it, but I just don't. Even before I got pregnant I wasn't really wanting too. Hopefully I can get out of the slump soon, but I'm just so tired all the time. 

I know you all talked about it before, but when did your LOs start saying words? Norah says "mama" sometimes but that's about it.


----------



## bobster

Jack has only just started saying ball. He says mama and dada but not really directed at us. He says 'ta' as thank you often and calls his dummy (which we try to only give him when he's poorly or desperate) a 'doh doh'. This is all very recent so I wouldn't worry about norah at all mlm. It's hard though not to worry isn't it when some babies seem to speak so early! 

Mack did you have ewcm?


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey on your onion mlm- They seem to have updated the fruit and veg on there since we last used the ticker.

Vent away bobster that's what we are here for :hugs: I'm already worrying about TTC again too and it's way off for me yet. I feel like me and DH relationship has changed since having Greg, I can't describe how really I just know it's different.

Yes I definitely want to stick to a boy next time around too- I don't know how to do girls :shrug:.

That's great that jack has started talking now bobster, I know you were concerned about it. Greg hasn't improved his vocab but is mimicking a lot of sounds still and talking jibberish. Everything is "uh-oh" at the moment, very cute.
We took him to get weighed this week and the health visitor said that if he isn't walking in 2 months time (when he hits 18 months) then he's going to need physio to help him start.
on the plus side he's doing really well with his spoon feeding and drinking his milk out of a beaker. 

DH cousin just had a baby this week and I feel quite jealous. I should have been 6 months gone by now.


----------



## bobster

Aww jane hugs. It's hard thinking about what would have been. I still think about my mc's all the time. It scares me that it might happen again. 

Sounds like Greg is on track and doing really well! Loads of babies don't walk at 18 months so don't worry about it, he'll walk when he's ready. I am glad jacks talking a bit but still not as much as I'd like or as consitent. It will come though. He's got a
D&v at the moment which has spread to me and OH. Bleugh! 

I know what you mean about your relationship changing as mine has too. I think it's because we very rarely have any time as a couple anymore. I find it really hard to have energy for making an effort for OH sexually and it think that's affecting us. I also have zero sex drive and we are clashing because he's wanting to dtd and I just can't get in the mood! Hope this changes for May when we ttc. Maybe it's how I feel about myself as well, I still have half a stone to loose and my skin is awful so self esteem is running low. 

I think I'd like one of each but would be happy with either. Be cheaper to have a boy and would be lovely to see them play together and go through school together bit a girl would be nice to have a bit more balance . 

I just hope whatever it is is healthy and sticky!


----------



## mlm115

I hope one of you has a girl at some point so I'm not the only one &#128512;


----------



## GI_Jane

And out of the blue, Greg got up and started walking today! feeling very proud and relieved :flower: :thumbup:

Hope you, OH and Jack are feeling better bobster- at least D&V usually passes quickly.


----------



## mlm115

Omg!!! That's great!!! Good job Greg!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies, how are you all doing?


----------



## bobster

Great news on the walking jane! Has he developed confidence now? 

I'm ok thanks. Looking forward to a trip away for dans 30th in April and af was due the weekend we were away so decided to go on the pill to avoid a period while we're away. I hope it doesn't mess with cycles though! 

How are you jane?


----------



## GI_Jane

He certainly has, no stopping him now! 

Are you staying in the UK bobster? eeek you are brave going back on the pill so close to TTC but af timing is such a pain in the arse sometimes!
I have my af and I'm so grumpy. DH has been away with work for weeks and Greg has been waking up 5 or 6 times a night lately :cry:


----------



## mackjess

Oh my Jane. Sounds like his little body is too excited about the walking. I miss the crawling stage because Finn's hands slapped loudly on the wood floors. Now he sneaks up on me and sometimes scares the daylights out of me! lol, it's so fun to watch them delight in their new skills though.

Mlm, how are you feeling? I am getting a bit jealous and nervous. How about you Bobster. TTC soon after you get back?

We are preparing the house to sell. Got new appliances, boxing up lots of stuff for storage. A friend is buying some of our extra furniture for his apartment and picking that up this weekend. I've been busy boxing stuff, planning, etc and haven't been exercising. Also been bad about frozen pizza or takeout while we are busy. I haven't gained any weight which is good but I feel bad for slacking off on the exercise. Very much looking forward to my OB appt in early April to discuss my concerns.


----------



## GI_Jane

House selling and buying is such a busy and stressful time mackjess I can totally understand the exercise falling by the wayside so don't feel bad. Convenience foods are always my downfall!
I hope your OB puts your mind at ease.

Af is really dragging out this month and only just getting a fuller flow after 4 days of brown...thinking maybe I should go back on the pill just to regulate things and help with my mood, I'm super grouchy for days with af now.

Happy UK Mother's Day bobster :flower: did you have a special day?

Yey on your mango Mlm. How is your bump? Are you feeling lots of kicks now?


----------



## bobster

A mango already! Wow that's going fast! Can we see a bump pic mlm? 

Jane I had an awful weekend, Dan was away and Jack was just a nightmare all weekend. I think he's either coming down with something or getting his final 2 teeth through as its quite out of character. Or maybe he's hitting terrible two's early I don't know. Tantrum central! Did you have a good Mother's Day? 

Has your period changed since the ectopic? Are cycles irregular? Every. Ow and the. I have a weird one like yours which starts slow and then becomes heavier so I wouldn't worry too much. I do quite like being on the pill though, it's removed any thoughts about a possible pregnancy which is nice. I think using the withdrawal method you always have niggles of doubt. I'm just hoping after holiday it will resume a nice clockwork cycle but probably not! I've been on it 9 days now and started on cd1 and I'm still spotting brown so this is a very strange cycle. I put it down to my body adapting to the pill though so hopefully it will stop soon. 

Mack are you still Ttc in May? Thats my plan although I'm kind of hoping it won't happen until a few months. Hope it doesn't take forever again though, maybe 3 months would be a nice time. I hope you get some answers at your ob appointment. Are you still mid cycle bleeding? I had mid cycle spotting for 2 days last month which was bizarre but I think it was probably to do with ovulation. 

Sorry I've been quiet on here recently. Just feeling stressed learning how to handle jacks tantrums. It's draining when you can't hand them to your partner for a break. Jane is Greg better now? Wonder why he was waking so often.. How's the running going? I've not exercised at all recently either, and have been eating bad foods so I can totally relate to how you two are feeling! Might try to start being good again today.


----------



## GI_Jane

Greg is the same bobster, really pushing the boundaries. He is also becoming quite a bully (pulling hair and biting out of anger- to me and other children). And when I say no to him he goes mental and chucks him self on the floor. I've signed up for a course at the children's centre, it's called about boys course and looks at how to set boundaries and discipline boys. I just want to make sure I am doing it right!

I've booked in with my GP to go back on the pill, like you said bobster, I don't like having accidents! And the worry that brings. I think there are certain ones I can't have now I've had the ectopic. Can't see her until April though but that's ok. Full flow finally started :thumbup: I think they are mostly the same as pre ectopic.

Mother's Day was a bit rubbish, DH was doing a running and bike race and we are both exhausted so wasn't a special day but I did get a nice present although I really just wanted to spend time just the 3 of us.

Greg is still waking a lot, like Jack I think it's teething as well, not many teeth left to come in but I think it's very painful for him. I've started giving nurofen rather than calpol and we had a better night, just up once. 

Which pill are you on bobster? I'm yet to find one I really like. 

What have you decided about house hunting and getting married bobster?


----------



## bobster

Oh Jane what a good idea to go to the boys course! I wonder if these fits of temper are more common in boys? I wish there was something like that here but not heard of anything. You will have to tell me what you learn. Jack sounds exactly the same, he flings himself on the floor too. Looks like he's praying lol. It's just so confusing knowing what to do. I'm taking the approach of ignoring mostly but saying no when he's really pushing me. It's hard as they are still so young but definitely trying to push the boundaries. 

Your Mother's Day sounded as good as mine! &#55357;&#56852;

I'm taking the standard combined one which was called microgynon but now has a new name. It's fine so far. I just don't know if I'm making a mistake going on it this close to Ttc. Still not sure whether to have my withdrawal bleed the week before or to,eave it until after the weekend away. 

Well we will be in a position to buy this August as that's when we have access to our deposit (they're in shares with dans work). The wedding planning is going to be postponed until 2017 now as we were thinking about August 2016 but Dan quite rightly said I would either be pregnant or have a new baby so it wouldn't be ideal to do it then. Feel like we are forever waiting at the moment. I'm more excited about buying a house than the wedding as its annoying renting and not being able to do anything to it.

What will you do when you have the next baby? Do you live in a 2 or 3 bed?


----------



## bobster

Do you let Greg watch much tv? Sometimes when I'm feeling tired I just put cartoons on. I do feel guilty for it but it lets me have a break (like now!)


----------



## bobster

Also at the moment because of jacks tempers I dread taking him too far in the pram so recently pretty much every day we've just gone to the local park. Feel like I've not taken him anywhere else recently the poor boy. 

What kind of days out do you do with Greg? We took Jack to a farm fairly recently and to the coast but not sure where else is good for young tots.


----------



## GI_Jane

Don't feel guilty about the TV bobster. It doesn't sound like you have him in front of it 24/7. We put it on for the odd thing, mainly 'in the night garden'. Also if the day is really dragging I put Neighbours on at lunch time and we play in front of it- I know that will sound bad but it's only for 30 mins and I'm not ignoring him but I just need something for me.

We go to the local parks a lot too and sometimes soft play centres and farms but the cost does add up especially when maybe he only wants to be there for an hour! We do a lot of classes/playgroups spread throughout the week so I think he's getting a good amount of stimulation even if we don't do much at the weekend. He does love going to Morrisons! lol.
Once Greg finally lets me put him in the buggy he is usually ok for a time but I dread if I need to take him out as I know he won't go back in!

Sounds like you have some good and exciting plans bobster. Is your current rental place a house? 
We live in a small 3 bed but the upstairs layout is not great, I think we could just about manage for a time if we have #2 here but DH needs to work from home more and more and we really need a 4th bedroom for a study. We need a garage too for DH motorbike as we rent a council garage round the corner and I know DH wants a man cave! parking here is awful too, often don't get a space on our road so off street parking is a must next time- we really compromised on too much when we bought this place but it was only the two of us then. So in some ways it is good you have had to wait as you can buy exactly for your needs right now (and for #2). We didn't have the foresight when we were buying before we had Greg.

I know this will sound bad when so many people struggle to conceive but if Greg's sleeping problems and behaviour keep carrying on, we won't be trying for #2!
The more I think about going back on the pill the more I think it's a good decision for me. 

Are you juggling work and Jack ok now? I don't honestly know how I would cope working as well but part of me needs a break from Greg.


----------



## mlm115

Happy belated Mother's Day UK ladies!

Everyone sounds so busy with their lives and kiddos, wow. My DH is out of town for work, and I'm finding it very tiring doing everything on my own. Norah is a pretty easy kid for the most part, but there is still a lot to do. Although she throws a fit every time I change her diaper or her clothes, quite dramatic with flinging her body backwards. She's also so crabby when she's tired. Thankfully she's been sleeping well though, so that helps. 

I'd share a bump pic, but it's really nothing too big yet. I have a long torso and wide hips, my babies have a lot of room to hide in there : ) I'm absolutely stumped for a girls name, any suggestions??


----------



## GI_Jane

Greg used to be easy too Mlm! Lol. Maybe it is a boy thing though. You are so lucky that Norah sleeps through, I am jealous.

I like Amelia, Jessica and Sophie- they are not very creative though, sorry!
I keep coming accross a lot of babies called Isabella and variations of that.
Elsa is pretty but very common now- thanks Disney!


----------



## bobster

No we hardly ever dtd either jane, but jack sleeps so I can't blame him! Thinking I need to step it up so that come may he doesn't think I'm using him for his spermatozoa (which I clearly will be lol). I think daily life is just messing with my sex drive. 

Since starting the pill I have been bleeding for 2 weeks solidly! Heck. 

Girls names I like are Hannah, madeline, Megan and Sophie


----------



## mlm115

Maybe I should have said Norah is easy "for now" Jane : ) I know all kids go through their phases!


----------



## mlm115

Oh, and she took her first steps on her own yesterday! Not walking yet, but 3 solid steps before she lost her balance. Woo hoo!


----------



## GI_Jane

Go Norah!

And half way through already Mlm!


----------



## mackjess

watch out she will really be taking off now!


----------



## bobster

Yay Norah! It won't be long now and she'll be running! 

Well I feel so annoyed with myself for going on the pill just to delay af. I have been bleeding solidly (just light spotting) for 3 weeks on Sunday which is driving me mad. I'm going to stop it today and see if I have a normal withdrawal bleed. I hope I haven't compromised ttc in May :( my cycles were so lovely and regular I wish i didn't mess with it!


----------



## mackjess

You have a whole month after stopping, I'm sure you will be ok. I know the first 2-3 cycles on the pill can be crazy for some, and you won't be on it that long. FX for you come may.

This month I had a bit more regular flow, still light, but enough to use something for 2 days. So that's something. I keep forgetting to buy baby asprin! Mine was expired. Need to pick that up today.


----------



## GI_Jane

Oh no bobster that totally sucks...hope it sorts itself out before your weekend away for OH birthday.

Hmm I'm doubting whether I should go on the pill now. If I do it would only be for 4 -6 months so not sure if it's worth it. Have an appointment with my GP in April, want to discuss all things reproduction! I'm kinda scared after 1 miscarriage, 1 ectopic and one prem baby so just want to find out what I can do in the next 6 months to get in tip top shape or if I need any tests. I'm doing well on exercise and diet so far. 

How's your house prep going Mack? Have you Seen one you want to buy?


----------



## mlm115

Just realized Finn will be two soon! What's his bday Mack? Maybe my LO will share his bday : )

Feeling in a good mood because the weather is sunny and warmer today, thank goodness! Can't wait to get out to the parks with Norah soon.


----------



## GI_Jane

Has Norah taken more steps Mlm?


----------



## mlm115

She can do steps btwn DH and I, I think she's up to 6 at the most. She thinks it's funny to fall though, so that's not helping things!


----------



## mackjess

His bday is in July. I don't like it. I had a hard time when I started saying 20 months. You quit saying months after they turn 2, and it's just 2 years, :( How did this happen??

We are hoping to have the house on the market by Mid May. I have my OB appt tomorrow and want to ask about PCOS or metabolic syndrome. I'm active, I never sit, I play bball, take finn on walks and do dance parties with him. I only sit when I'm folding laundry. I'm a low volume eater, always have been, have problems getting enough calories in usually. This actually makes it harder and slows my metabolism down. I need to do better to eat enough and make sure it's 1200-1400 calories of good stuff, not 1,000 calories of leftover finn food and chips. heh. I'm hoping I weigh enough now my tests won't be inconclusive. I know it's weird to want to have something wrong, but if they do say it this time, maybe I'll get metformin or something to help. I weigh about 15lbs more than before I was prego.

Bobster, how is your cycle now. Calmed down I hope?

How are you Jane? I am really not feeling well. Lethargic and weighing too much so I may put TTC off til summer. I'll be 38 in August, I don't think trying then is waiting too long. Not sure what difference a few months would make and I feel so low energy right now I don't think I'd survive being pregnant with a toddler.

MLM, wow it's flying by. How is sweet Norah?

Hope everyone had a happy easter. :)


----------



## GI_Jane

How did your appointment go mackjess, did you get chance to discuss everything that you had wanted? what did she think to PCOS and metabolic syndrome? I read the low carb diets are good for the insulin resistance.
I don't think delaying TTC until the summer will make much difference (unless your OB said otherwise!), if you feel you need that time then definitely take it.

Our 3 boys will all be 2 this year- crazy!

Pleased to report that Greg seems to have calmed down a bit (at the moment!) so feeling a bit more positive about adding to our family at some point. I think he was just so excited to be walking and independent he got a bit crazy!
Have my appointment with the GP next week so will go with a long list of questions.

How was your trip with OH bobster, did he have a nice birthday? did you stay on the pill?


----------



## mackjess

Appt went well. She gave me a prescription prenatal vitamin that absorbs better then the OTC ones, so hopefully that helps with my energy/etc. Also doing full bloodwork next week. So she listened and is checking everything out so I feel good about that.

But, I saw a lot of darling pregnant bellies in the waiting room. I may be ready to try after a month on the new prenatals and baby asprin. 

Glad to hear about Greg. They are changing and learning so much. I am always fascinated by it all. Are you still thinking about trying later this year?


----------



## GI_Jane

So pleased you had a good appointment mackjess, makes all the difference when a doctor listens!

We are still thinking of trying from October when Greg will turn 2.


----------



## bobster

Grrrr I keep trying to reply but it's so difficult on my phone. Typed a really long message and lost it as I have clumsy fingers. 

I've been reading about pcos and low gi diets, its really interesting. I have been trying it for my skin as I'm wondering if I have pcos/insulin resistance too. Jane that's great about Greg and feeling better about ttc. Jacks fine now too (for now)! It does make you less anxious I have to agree. Are you still running? I've not been for ages! 

Mack hope you got some answers? 

Mlm how's it going?

Afm we officially started Ttc last weekend when we went away. I finished the pill so have no idea when I will ovulate so who knows. I'm thinking after one natural af it will be easier to pinpoint ovulation again. I think I'd already o'd before we started Ttc so I'm out this month I think. Excited but also daunted about Ttc again.


----------



## GI_Jane

Eeek bobster- back to two week waits and all of that!! Have you ordered a lot of internet cheapie tests for the POAS obsession? Do you use ovulation sticks or just track EWCM?

I saw the GP yesterday, just wanted some clarity about any extra care I should expect should I get pregnant again. TTC is still 6 months away but it was good to talk to a professional rather than consulting Dr Google! I decided not to ask for the pill in the end.

It's my birthday tomorrow and DH has bought be a Nutribullet! looking forward to having more fruit and veg this summer- my hair and nails grow so slow hope this will help them out a bit. low GI is a very good way of eating.

Still running, 8 weeks until the half marathon!

How is pregnancy different this time around mlm? do you have less time to dwell on it? is Norah touching your tummy a lot? Greg can be so rough I would be frightened he would jump on it.

Pleased to be sharing your TTC/BFP journeys again :hugs:


----------



## mlm115

Glad your appt went well Mack. It's nice when the dr really listens and seems to be taking good care of you. 

Bobster--- exciting news!! Fingers crossed everything is as easy as possible for you now that you have officially started ttc. So exciting. 

Jane, still can't believe you're doing a half marathon. I'm so impressed. Can't wait to hear how it goes. Happy birthday to you too!

Afm, the pregnancy is going very smoothly. Norah has no idea what is going on. I've started telling her about the baby in my belly but she just is too little. I ordered my nursery furniture yesterday and picked our paint color, so that's exciting. DH started a new job with a longer commute, which will leave me getting Norah to and from daycare myself everyday. I'm a little stressed out with how the next few months are going to be and really wish I could just quit my job now. But financially it doesn't make sense to give up 12 paid weeks of mat leave. I'll figure it out though and I'm sure it will be ok!


----------



## mlm115

Ps I spoke way too soon about Norah being an easy kid. She has been a beast lately with the crabbiness and temper tantrums!


----------



## bobster

Jane happy birthday to you!!! What are your plans? I hope you get spoilt. I am so impressed too about your running. I wish I were that fit! Glad you feel better since seeing the gp. Did they answer all of your questions? 

Mlm don't worry i think they all go through tantrum phases and it doesn't last long although it feels like it at the time. I think it's when they get frustrated as they can't communicate properly yet. That's rubbish about hubby's longer commute. You must be very tired but hang in there as the money will be worth it in the end I'm sure. make sure you get some time to yourself on the weekend to put your feet up and rest. 

Mack I'm glad your Dr was helpful. Not long at all for you now! It's so exciting isn't it. I can't wait to have a bump again. i bet Finn will love having a brother or sister too. Will you be Ttc in May still? 

Afm we only dtd once unprotected and that was (I think) after ovulation so I'll be trying properly in may as planned. I get pregnancy tests from work Jane so no need to buy them. I want to get some digi opks but will wait until next month as they are sooo expensive! Already feeling slightly obsessed as keep having mild cramps but it's probably just af looming!


----------



## bobster

Have any of you ladies looked back at our original thread? I just looked at part of it from when we were Ttc and it's so weird. It doesn't seem that long ago and now we all have our beautiful babies and are thinking of starting all the madness again! 

Do you think you guys will go on to have more after number 2? I think we'll stop after number 2 but I think I'll find it hard to put a halt on my broodiness when friends have babies.


----------



## GI_Jane

2 will certainly be enough for us bobster! Ooo where do you think you are in your cycle, when is af due? 

I'm starting to get a little obsessed with TTC already (even though I've got 6 months to go!) I bought some HPTs as they were on offer and have already looked at my af app to see when in October I will be ovulating! :wacko: my last two cycles have been 34 days which is great from what they were before Greg. :happydance:

Mackjess, are you feeling a bit more energetic on your prescription prenatals?

You will make it work Mlm :hugs: exciting that you have chosen the furniture etc...how are you getting on with choosing a name? Do you think you will BF again?

Not long until the second royal baby!


----------



## mackjess

Did my bloodwork at the OB this am. Glad I remembered to fast! I hope something comes of it. DH and I just started a 30 day beginner workout program. I am super excited as I finally got him on board with it. It's been rough. We have had big nasty fights about our lifestyle and I've barely spoken to him the last 2 weeks. He finally came around. With us both working, I need help and support to be healthier. His idea if the day is busy is to get McDs for lunch and Chinese for dinner. NO. lol. We did measurements last night, do a first workout today, and it starts introducing nutrition this week too. DH really needs help in that area. He's actually been mad at me because he'd make plans for us to go to a bar and grill and have drinks and watch a game with friends and I stayed home. All they have are nachos and bad food, and everyone is drinking beer, and none of my clothes fit. It's been verrrrry frustrating. Aslo, DH needs to lose about 20-30 lbs to not snore anymore. He has been sleeping in the other room until then. Hard to TTC in diff rooms!!

Anyhoo, I think I've moved TTC back to june/july. I would REALLY like to lose some weight and be in better shape. I think that we can get there in 90 days with DH on board. I basically had to threaten to leave so I'd not have someone derailing me every step of the way. Tough times but I think we are on the other side. And just in time to set good examples for Finn now that he eats so much of what we eat.

Bobster I'm excited for you. I hope I will be good at TTC. lol. I have barely done any OPK strips and not enough to figure out if I OV. I finally have my routine with prenatals and baby asprin down again.

Jane, good for you for the running. I signed up for a 5k in June so I have about 8 weeks to train, then I want to do a 10k after that. I can't imagine a half!

MLM, glad Norah is being a bit less fussy. And spot on about communication. I wonder if toddlers think we're all dum dums because we can't figure out what they want? haha


----------



## GI_Jane

Good for you Mackjess for standing firm, getting DH on board and wanting to make the change :flower::thumbup:


----------



## bobster

Ditto what jane said! You'll be feeling better in no time! I think finding motivation is half the battle at times and it sounds like you've got that! 

Been having af cramps on/off for the last week. Yesterday I did a cheapie opk and it was positive! We dtd last night so u guess I'm in the 2ww now! I'm not in a rush this time (for now!) so would be fine with a bfn this cycle :)


----------



## GI_Jane

That's exciting bobster! Nice to be relaxed about TTC. 

I did a test this month because my af started really strange, almost like the implantation bleed I had with Greg and a small part of me was disappointed with the bfn (not that we had any 'accidents' this month but I guess it was the thrill of testing lol). Needless to say my af started with a vengeance the next day! 
Maybe after the run in June we'll NTNP? I think DH would be happy to give it a go! Anyway watch this space, there is no rush. 

I think I might treat myself to a bugaboo buggy for #2! Expensive but beautiful!


----------



## bobster

I love bugaboo's too jane!! I don't think we will be able to get another pram as OH's so stubborn and it caused problems when I got the new pram last time. Our sola pushes really well too so I quite like it. Would love a bugaboo tjougb in the teal colour. I can't remember what pram you have? Is Greg still in his origional pushchair? Jacks outgrowing his but we still use it as we have a cheap stroller for nursery and it's awful to push! 

I know the feeling of excitement when you test all too well :) I'm fine about bfn this cycle but the next one I think will be more stressful. I kind of wanted a spring or summer baby so if we conceived this month it will be January which is a rubbish month to have a birthday (I'm jan). I too have worked out all my ovulation dates in the future so you are not the only obsessed one lol! What are we like :) ntnp spunds like a good idea, although I'd still find it hard not to obsess in the 2ww. I think I'm just an obsessive kind of person when it comes to making babies. Would have loved a happy surprise but we were using withdrawal so chances were small. 

Now we're officially ttc again I keep thinking of it. I even went shopping for my friends new baby which is due soon and bought my new baby a new blanket! Hope I'm not jinxing it. It's blue/green stripes. I'm thinking we will have another boy and all my friends think the same! I would be happy with either though. I'm going to get out for a jog tonight, you've inspired me! 

When you are trying to build up your distance do you run/walk? At the moment I can only run for about 15-20 minutes before feeling puffed out. Any tips on how to increase my time? I already run really slowly so just very unfit :(


----------



## bobster

Also jane how often do you run a week? I wanted to try and go 4 times but it's hard to find time. And do you have the same route or mix it up? I sometimes don't know where to go so just end up going home. I live close to the city so it's fairly built up. Would love to run in the countryside if it were closer. 

Mlm you are a cantouloupe! Wow! Did we decide that was a small melon?? I've still not tried one lol!


----------



## mackjess

Bobster and Jane! So exciting to be TTC and NTNP again. I think we'll start June/July for sure. And I am getting that rush about it all as well for everyone. :)

Bobster, I run everyday and do the couch 2 5k program if you google that, and then they have a bridge from 5k to 10k. I was surprised that at the end of the 6 or 8 weeks or whatever I could run 3 miles easily. Of course this was all pre baby. It starts off kinda slow/easy so I am doing some days together in a row the first few weeks.


----------



## GI_Jane

Being consistent in heading out and doing a run/walk programme have helped me build stamina and last the distance. I go out 4 days a week but each session is different on my training plan (long run, tempo run, hill repeats, speed intervals etc). Sometimes it feels like I haven't made any improvement for weeks then another session I'm shocked at how well I did. It's always a good feeling after you come home and shower.

ah bobster that's lovely that you bought something for #2 already!- did you show OH or pass it off as Jacks? I've already started thinking of names!

We are still using Gregs original buggy but I don't think it will last for #2 and where I would need to attach a buggy board for Greg to stand has gone rusty! With my savings running out I don't think we'll be getting a bugaboo though :-( 
I like the look of a phil & teds double but they look so heavy and if you recline the top seat it's right in the face of the child underneath. 

Did you sell your silver cross OH in laws bought you?

How is your 30 day plan going so far mackjess?

Baby fever is starting to with Kate Middleton about to pop!
I wonder if she looks at baby and bump lol


----------



## mackjess

It's going well, ty Jane. Haven't started the workout part yet as we've been slammed busy. Realtor is coming over to see the house Friday. But we are doing great on tracking our food/calories. That was my biggest downfall, the takeout meals with all this going on. I even saw DH weighing himself this am, so it's nice to see he cares again. :) Hoping to do our first workout tonight.

I miss running! I need to start that this weekend in time to get ready for my 5k.


----------



## mlm115

Sorry, this is a totally unrelated response... But my baby is walking now! So exciting!


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey that is really exciting Mlm. A whole new world of adventure has opened up to Norah :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## bobster

Yay mlm that's fantastic! They are so cute when they start walking. Like little drunk people! 

6dpo and not feeling anything at all. At this point with jack I had sore boobs so think I'm out. Feel ok about it though. Mack did u get your blood resists back? 

Has everyone had a good weekend?


----------



## GI_Jane

You never know bobster, with each BFP I've had (blimey there have been 3!) each has been a little different, some with no signs and some with. But it's the first month so good you are keeping relaxed about it and I think for most of us the month we got our BFPs were the months we least expected it to happen!

I watched a bit of the London marathon on TV today, felt inspired. I'm up to 8 miles now and knees and shins are starting to niggle :nope:


----------



## bobster

Wow jane you are doing so well! Keep it up. I'm not surprised at all that you Are getting niggles. Is it worth having more of a gap between runs to let your joints/muscles rest or is that not a good idea? I bet it's lovely running when the weather is nice. I saw a bit too, They are very inspiring. They are like machines! At the end of the women's bit the finalists hardly even looked breathless !

Thanks for the reply above. I won't be sad if I get bfn but despite that I'm growing very obsessed with the unknown. Hate the 2ww as it's the suspense of not knowing rather than the actual result I atruggle with! I have about 10 pregnancy tests in my drawer which also doesn't help!


----------



## mackjess

Yay for walking. It's so cute. Finn is getting tall enough to see up onto the table and some of our lower counters. It's so cute to see his face like WOW because of all the new stuff he wants to get into. lol

No bloods yet. I'm sure they are back but take a little while for the doctor to review. I'm hoping to hear something Monday or Tuesday.

Our realtor came over Friday and we came up with a plan to get our house on the market in 3 weeks. Holy smokes! We are still doing great on eating. We are packing/painting/cleaning like mad, and taking stuff over to our storage unit every few days. We have cars, no trucks, so a little at a time. I feel like I am getting my exercise in, but I want to start to try to run this week or weekend. I need to start by May 1 to get ready for the 5k. Which isn't too much, so I think I'll have time to squeeze in the 25 min runs here and there. 

I have never run more than 5 miles. You go Jane!


----------



## GI_Jane

Goodness Mackjess sounds like you have lots going on. Will you be staying in the same area?

Have you tested bobster? I know I would of by now even at only 7dpo lol.


----------



## bobster

Sounds like it's all go mackjess! It will certainly help you get fit! 

Jane of course I have (sooo weak!!). I tested yesterday at 7dpo-bfn of course!


----------



## bobster

Tested again this morning and it was a stark white bfn so I'm feeling out. I got that strange shadow with jack at 8dpo. I lnow it's still early but I feel the witches presence looming (irritable, snappy, emotional and cramps). No Christmas babies for me! I really hope it doesn't take ages like last time. Maybe more bd'ing will be the plan for May. 

Mack did you get your results back?


----------



## mlm115

I think I didn't get a bfp til 11 dpo this time around Bobster... Which is later than I got one with both my previous pregnancies. Just saying there's always a chance!

Yes Mack, any results? You sound so busy with getting everything ready to move, ah! It is exciting though. 

8 miles is so impressive to me Jane. I think the most I've ever done is a 5k!


----------



## mackjess

We are going to stay in the same area. I want to get the house listed and ready and then start looking. I don't have time to house shop and house prep together. lol. Hopeflly we don't have to end up renting in between but that's OK if we do.

Bobster, I would have tested too, but it sounds like you are doing good with TTC and taking it easier. FX for you. I think it will be better this time around since we have our littles to play with. I keep meaning to do my OV and forget! It was faint yesterday but I expect a positive test (if i remember) this afternoon or tomorrow.

Got my bloodwork. I have to get the rubella shot, so no TTC for 3 months. And my Vit D was so low I'm getting a 12 week script and have to have my bloodwork again after that. Yikes. She said my blood sugar was borderline, but they are finding out Vitamin D can affect that so I hope that helps. I am kinda glad for the 3 month wait now I can get all that straightened out. I told her I started taking an OTC vitamin D along with my prenatals but she said that wouldn't be strong enough.


----------



## bobster

Thanks, maybe it is too early. I don't know. I'm feeling like I have pmt so I kind of just want it over with. I think I'll be due around 4th may so not long now. My boobs have started to get slightly sore today. We only bd'd once the day before o so probably unlikely this month. 

I thought I would enjoy the anticipation but I hate the wait!
Did any of you feel irritable and snappy/hormonal in the run up to bfp? I didn't record that in my symptoms with jack. 

Mlm how are you getting on? Has your bump grown a lot? You feeling lots of nice movements? 

Mackjess I wonder why you have to wait 3 months after the rubella shot? It's good that you are feeling positive about waiting though.


----------



## GI_Jane

I don't think I had PMT on the run up to my BFPs bobster. 
You know your own body. Start again next month with renewed vigour :sex::sex::sex: !! 

Glad your blood work didn't show any nasties Mackjess. Sounds like you are being well cared for and the delay in TTC won't impact you too much as you were thinking of waiting until the summer anyway :flower:
How is your regimen going? Have you and DH started dropping lbs and feeling better?


----------



## GI_Jane

Kate Middleton had a girl, I am really pleased for them...feeling slightly obsessed and a bit emotional as my ectopic baby was due this month. I'm ok though on the whole, it wasn't meant to be but it has made me realise that I am ready to start trying. We are enjoying Greg and I have the race so won't be TTC any sooner then sept/oct but that's ok...5 months to go :flower:


----------



## mlm115

How exciting about the royal baby, I can't wait to hear her name!

Sorry you are feeling emotional about this month Jane. The would have been due date is a really tough time after a loss &#128542; Thinking of you!


----------



## bobster

I'm thinking of you too. It's good you are feeling positive about ttc again though. You have exciting times ahead. It's always tough when you think about the other babies. I still often wonder what they would have been like but I also look at jack and think I wouldn't have him if it didn't happen so in a way I think things sometimes just aren't meant to be at that time. 

Did your babies struggle with top molars? Poor jack is dribbling and in pain with them again. Didn't think we'd have teething problems at this age but I guess they are big teeth.

Feeling impatient for af to show now so I can move onto month 2!


----------



## GI_Jane

Those molars are huge teeth! They did give greg grief and now they're through it's the canine teeth at the bottom that are cutting and making Him grouchy.

Had a heart to heart with DH this afternoon and we're both feeling positive about TTC from September :flower: :thumbup: we are going on holiday that month and should coincide with my ovulation dates :happydance::thumbup:
I just hope Greg starts sleeping through more regularly once we have a second!

What dpo are you now bobster?

Looking forward to hearing the new princess name too- I'm thinking Charlotte Elizabeth.


----------



## bobster

I love that you've worked out your ovulation dates for September already Jane!! I had done the same before the stupid pill messed my cycle up! 

I think Charlotte was up there with Alice wasn't it. They really are the perfect couple aren't they. Bleugh! Sickening. I bet she doesn't have a stretch mark in sight. 

I'm more disappointed than I thought I would be to be out this month. I know it was slim chances but I was hoping for a first month BFp. Now I'm just dreading a long Ttc journey again. I know I need to stay calm and unobsessed but it's hard after last time. I'm anticipating the worst. Think pmt's making me feel a bit negative about it though. 

It's nice when you have a heart to heart with your man. Nice to know you're both on the same page. Where are you going on holiday? Maybe that will help to keep you nice and relaxed.


----------



## bobster

I think I'm 11 or 12 dpo and bfn so definitely out. Boobs sore and pmt so hopefully will start af in the next couple of days


----------



## GI_Jane

Please don't let a bfn this month make you disheartened bobster, with the pill making you confused about your cycle this month the chances were slim. And a bfn the first month doesn't automatically mean a long TTC journey is ahead. you have a beautiful little boy to focus on and enjoy- hoping he's keeping your mind off TTC a bit.


----------



## mlm115

I second what Jane said! Like you said, the pill messed your dates up a little and you only dtd once around ov.... So hopefully a bfn doesn't bring you down. 

We have nice weather over here now, and I'm really enjoying time outside at the park and going for walks with my little one. Have you ladies been doing anything fun with your boys?


----------



## GI_Jane

We go to the park a lot too Mlm, it's so much more fun now they're walking.How is Norah doing on her walking feet?


----------



## mlm115

She's walking pretty well. Still wobbly and falls quite a bit, but it's still pretty adorable!


----------



## bobster

Thanks for your kind words. 

Aww so cute. Love them toddling around. Honestly I've been in such s foul irritable state waiting for af this cycle. I'm sure my hormones are going crazy as I've broken out really badly too... But the only thing that cheers me up is looking at jacks gorgeous little face. It's so utterly amazing how they can make you smile when you feel so pants! 

Mlm how is your bump coming along now? I feel so excited to go through it all again. Just been saving all my old pictures on an external hard drive and there were loads of bump pics and videos of my bump wiggling around. Amazing!!! I've become slightly obsessed I have to say :)


----------



## mackjess

The new princess is absolutely adorable. I was annoyed by how perfect Kate still looked though. haha.

Bobster, I agree with everyone. I know it's easier to say than to do, but I think with your sweet boy to focus on it should be better this time. Not only did your pill mess up your cycle but I'm sure it's making your hormones ever more crazy with AF on the way. I'm always broody before, and a chocolate monster. haha.

Finally got one run in, packed up all my dinners and lunches for the rest of the week. Really wanting to slim down as my 20 year high school reunion is the end of June! haha. When is your run again Jane?

Mlm how is your bump?


----------



## mackjess

When I say "run" I mean leaning forward with my feet shuffling at a slightly accelerated pace, with walking breaks in between. :haha:


----------



## bobster

Haha a good start mackjess lol that's just how I 'run' too!!! Well done for getting out there. And how organised are you doing all your lunches! Can I ask you what kind of healthy lunches you are having? I always have toast and a yogurt for lunch at work as I'm lazy. Not very healthy! 

Well af came yesterday thank god! Exactly 14 days from my positive opk and one bd! So at least I still know my body and when I ovulate and have a healthy luteal phase. If we conceive later this month my due date would be around valentines day which would be nice. May the shagging commence! :) :)


----------



## GI_Jane

ditto what bobster said, well done for getting out mackjess and doing all those lunches and dinners in advance!! Race is Sunday 14th June- having problems with my shins/calves so will certainly be run/walk/run.

Can't believe Finn will be 2 soon! When do we start potty training? I heard someone saying that from 18 months they can be ready??? :shrug: I thought it would be like about 3.

Yey for af bobster, it's good to know that the OPK wasn't lying and at least you know for sure where your at now and the pill will certainly be out of your system. 

mlm how are you getting on with the pick up and drop offs for day care? have you got in to a good routine now it's all on you?
How long was your labour with Norah? Have read the second one should be quicker. How you feeling about all that? anything you want to do differently this time around?


----------



## mackjess

I chopped up loads of cucumbers, celery, carrots and peppers and have hummus to ward off my evil snacking and cravings. For lunches I did sesame green beans, grilled chicken and sweet potatoes. Dinners will be grilled pork tenderloin, brown rice, and whatever veggie/salad I whip up at home. My problem is nibbling on Finn's food. I only had 1 small bite of cookie last night, and I don't feel bad about that, and did good not eating his grilled cheese and crackers. lol. I think the nibbling has been killing me.

Jane, sorry to hear about shin splits. Those are a bear and take so long to heal from!

mlm, waiting for all of the answers about how you are feeling about labor. I'm pretty sure I'll end up with a csection as I'm even more nervous about labor from the small part I felt last time! ha


----------



## mlm115

Oooh, those meals sounds pretty tasty Mack! Good for you being so organized. 

My bump is doing well. I was induced a week over with Norah, so I'm hoping to go into labor naturally this time. It really wasn't bad with her (once I got the meds!)... From start of labor to delivery was about 10 hours. 

Norah has been so sick since Friday, it is so sad. She literally has not crawled/walked/smiled in days. She's been to the dr of course, and finally seems to be getting better, although she's soooo sleepy. Ugh. Breaks my heart for her.


----------



## mlm115

On a happy note, here's my bump from last week
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bobster

Wow you look amazing mlm! You bump is so neat. And how cute is Norah! I hope she gets better soon. It's so awful when they are poorly. Plenty of fluids, cuddles and treats. What did people do before calpol was around?!


----------



## mlm115

Thanks! I've definitely gained less weight so far this pregnancy due to being so busy and chasing the kiddo around! I guess that's a perk of being a second time mom, haha


----------



## GI_Jane

Ditto what bobster said. Look at Norah admiring herself in the mirror with mummy :flower: pleased to hear she is starting to feel better.

How is jacks teething bobster? Gregs is out of control and calpol/nurofen doesn't seem to work at night, I was up 6 times with him last night :coffee:


----------



## bobster

Oh gosh jane sounds like he's having an awful time! Jacks seemed a bit better yesterday and he's gone off to nursery today. I can't quite see the top molars very well unless he's screaming so not sure if they are through yet. It's so awful for them isn't it. He's taken to biting everything, and people too! Trying to be firm and tell him off but it doesn't seem to be stopping him. It's only since he's been teething that he's started doing it. Hope he doesn't bite anyone today at nursery. Hope Greg feels better soon and you get to have a rest today. Teething seems to be never ending doesn't it! 

Mlm I bet it's so different this time. Is it going really fast because you have Norah to look after? My friend has just had her second girl and she sent a really cute picture of her 2.5 year old holding her 2 week old! She looked proud as punch :) have you short listed any names yet?

Mackjess you inspired me to do an hour on my exercise bike last night and prepare a chicken salad for my lunch at work today! :) let's hope I can keep it up though ..

Well the weather is so miserable! I wish that it would stop raining. Bloody England! 

Can you believe how good kate looked after her labour? It must be so awful to face the press after giving birth. And she wore heels! My feet looked like balloons during and after pregnancy. It must be nice to have so many people around to help you with stuff though.


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm starting to wonder if there is something else going on with him too bobster :shrug: He drunk a lot of water last night.

Bobster, did I tell you Greg bit two children at nursery on separate occasions and I had to sign incident forms! I was so embarrassed. Thankfully this has calmed down a bit but he loves to pull other kids clothes and hair. He sometimes tries to bite us if he's frustrated when we've told him off! At one point I dreaded him being near other children. I was advised to ignore him and make a fuss over the kid he's done this too but how can I not tell him off in public, people expect that of a responsible mother!

I know what you mean re Kate Middleton, but she was only on the steps for like 5 mins but must have taken her an hour to get ready at least! Looks like her hair was recently dyed too. Wonder if she is breast feeding? I do hope I can this time round.

Well done on the food and bike bobster, do the bike in front of eastenders to take the pain away lol. I have started running in hot pink compression stockings for my shins- very fetching lol!


----------



## mackjess

Ack! I posted something yesterday?! lol

You look amazing!


----------



## mlm115

Happy (US) Mother's Day ladies!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hope you US ladies were spoilt.

What on earth is a rutabaga fruit/veg?

You feeling positive bobster?


----------



## mackjess

haha, I don't know what a rutabega is either?

AF started for me Saturday. Early. Wasn't supposed to start until this Weds. Early mother's day present? boo


----------



## bobster

I have no idea what that is either! 

Yes I'm positive. Pmt gone and now on another cycle! Feeling good as well as on a low sugar diet and I'm finally back to my pre ttc no.1 size! I put on a bit of weight during ttc probably because of the stress! 

How's your healthy eating and diet regime going mack? Hope hubby's still co-operating! 

Jane have you been running in the sun? I always wonder how people exercise when it's hot. Must be hard work. 

Mlm how's it going juggling everything while hubby's away?


----------



## mackjess

Bobster that is awesome! I am sure it feels lovely. I lost weight between ttc and having Finn, I think bc of stress/sadness. I was pretty upset when I weighed Friday and I was only down 2 lbs after being perfect for 2 weeks, but then AF started Saturday so I know now it must have been bloating. I always gain 5-7lbs the few days before AF I just didn't know that was it. I am really hoping to get to pre TTC by Aug. BUt if not, I'm not going to worry about it.

Jane, are you hot over there? We've had monsoons practically so I've only gone running twice, but have been VERY busy at home. I went out once during a break in the storms when the sun finally popped out for a few hours. It was so muggy I almost passed out (not really, exercise just makes me dramatic) and I got a sunburn and had to take a nap. lol. And Finn was more of a pusher and less of a biter, but that was pretty embarrassing. It seemed to phase out after 3 or so months so hopefully it will for Greg as well.

We are doing good on eating, I think. DH was travelling last week, but I made and packed up all my good food for the week on Monday last week. The weather is nice tomorrow so we are grilling out and I plan on throwing extra on there for the rest of my week. I have a few lean frozen meals for backups that I'll lunch with tomorrow.

Trying not to stress about AF suddenly being a week early. =/ I just started eating right, exercising, taking all my vitamins and my baby asprin regularly for the first time at the beginning of this cycle. And started going to a chiropractor a few times a week as I was in an accident. I am hoping it's my body's way of getting healthy.

MLMs pregnancy seems to be going off without a hitch and everyone is in a good place with TTC. I think we shall all have a great summer. :)


----------



## mlm115

I also have no idea what a rutabaga is haha 

Jane, my daycare told us that Norah tried to bite a couple of times too. It is embarrassing! They haven't mentioned it again, so I'm hoping it hasn't happened since. Seems to be a normal thing for kids to do. 

I've been trying to be somewhat healthy and get out for walks (no running for me!), but it has been so rainy. Boo. I'm pretty content sitting on my couch though : ) I need to do better at packing lunches, I think that makes such a big difference! Eating out gets expensive and is so unhealthy.


----------



## GI_Jane

Well done ladies, sounds like we're all on our way to becoming healthier. 

That's an awesome achievement bobster, well done you :happydance:
I'm doing well with the running but need to make much more of an effort with the food.

Not surprising af was earlier for you mackjess with all the changes this cycle, hope you are feeling the benefits of the vitamins. And I hope the accident wasn't too bad :hugs:

Just 4 months to go until we start trying....eeeeeek I'm excited for you this month bobster.

I like what mackjess said about us all looking forward to a great summer :thumbup:


----------



## bobster

Thanks ladies. It's hard but it sounds like we're all doing great. Mlm you don't need to diet right now so don't worry. Relax and enjoy your sofa &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## GI_Jane

My race pack just came through and I'm really shitting myself, 4 weeks to go! What date is yours mackjess?

Should be hearing back about an awesome job I applied for today- one part of me would love it, another part knows that TTC would be on hold for a while longer...

What cd are you on bobster?

Just been looking at the BFP photos on the other board and feel myself longing for that.

I'm being very good and writing all my calories down, I've been massively over eating so was a good way to open up my eyes!


----------



## bobster

Have you tried my fitness pal app jane? I've eaten quite a bit the last couple of days too! Need to keep on track. I think I'm only cd 11 today. Usually ovulate around cd 20! 

What's the job doing jane? Could you not start and then go on mat leave once you've been there for a while? They can't penalise you for ttc, just don't mention it in the interview haha


----------



## bobster

Also oh my gawd I'm not surprised you are shitting yourself, I would be too! But I'm sure you'll be brill. It's just amazing and a complete achievement that you are even taking part!


----------



## GI_Jane

I downloaded that app thanks bobster, it's great, loving that I can scan barcodes to add the calories.


----------



## bobster

How's the training going Jane? I bet you are getting so fit and healthy! I wish I could run. Are you still using the app? I got bored after a few days. 

Mackjess how's your fitness and healthy eating regime going? Been for anymore runs? 

Mlm how are you feeling? Hope you are not too tired as bump gets bigger. I can't remember if you said you'd picked a name yet? 

Afm- been away on a course for work for a few days which included 3 meals a day so I have made the most of it and pigged out a bit! Need to get back on my exercise bike tonight and get back to healthy eating. 
Also cd 17 today and on cd 15 I had ewcm and quite a dark opk but not quite positive. Now today I'm dry and very faint opk so think I missed my chance this cycle as I was away. But I'm holding out hope that I haven't actually o'd yet as my usual date is around cd 20 which would be this weekend. 

We really need to dtd more, I just don't know where my sex drive has gone since having Jack. But it needs to come back!!!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hopefully you haven't missed it bobster and will feel up to dtd this weekend. I think we only did it once last cycle so I know what you mean. We're both so tired all the time. My af is now 2 days late but I think it's where I'm a bit anxious about various things going on at the moment.

Still using the app, I've lost 3.5lbs this week :happydance:


----------



## mlm115

Hopefully you didn't miss your ov bobster... Opks can be confusing sometimes. I think i dtd about every other day the week before ov, kind of like the smep plan, but not as strict. Hopefully this weekend works out for you!

Are you ntnp Jane? I know you're not officially ttc yet, but can't remember if you are actively preventing or not. 

No name picked out yet for me. I think she will be born nameless at this rate haha. I am pretty tired... I think I will take my maternity leave earlier than 39 weeks this time. I'm thinking 37. We will see.


----------



## GI_Jane

Early mat leave sounds like a good idea Mlm.

We are still preventing and think we will end up doing so until we start TTC properly in September now, mainly because we've now booked our overseas holiday and I'm scared to go abroad pregnant because knowing my luck something will happen whilst there!

Hope you caught the egg bobster :winkwink:

How you doing mackjess?


----------



## bobster

Don't worry about names mlm, maybe you just need to see her to know. I think early Mat leave sounds like a really good idea too! 

Jane how exciting, where are you going on holiday? What's the date of your race? 

Welllll I got a positive opk today. It was really light after my one day of ewcm and then yesterday it went a bit darker and this morning it was darker still so I just did another one and it was positive! We bd'd yesterday but this is the weirdest cycle ever as I've had no ewcm at all apart from that one day on cd 15. I'm now cd 21 so it's about the right time for me to O. Not feeling confident though as no ewcm at all!!! Did you ladies have much ewcm when you conceived?? I had it for about a week with Jack.


----------



## bobster

P.s. I recommend pound land opks Jane, you get 5 for a pound! I think waiting until after holiday is a really good idea too as you do t Wa t to be thinking about Ttc on hols. Maybe you could start Ttc during holiday so you remain relaxed!


----------



## bobster

Oh no OH has had a rubbish day at work so I highly doubt we'll be doing any bd'ing tonight :( we did it yesterday morning but don't think that will be enough


----------



## GI_Jane

You never know bobster- my last BFP I only dtd once, 5 days before I O'd!
I've never really had a lot of EWCM, I bet there is more 'up there' then we actually know about. The OPKs sound confusing, I think I will stay away from them, they'll cause me more anxiety. 

We've booked to go to Portugal, the flight is 2hr 50 mins and there is no time difference so hopefully it won't be too disruptive for Greg.

The race is on Sunday 14th June, it's so going to hurt!

I'm really rooting for you bobster.


----------



## mlm115

I only get one bit of ewcm every cycle, not a lot like other women say they do. So I personally wouldn't worry about that part bobster. 

Jane, Portugal sounds awesome!! Seems so far away and exotic to me, being from the states &#128512;


----------



## bobster

Well we managed to dtd again last night on the predicted day of ov. Who knows. My body usually gives me loads of signs like ewcm but nothing apart from the positive opk this month. I would honestly not have known if I hadn't been doing the cheapie opk's. They have gone negative again so we'll see. It's good to know others didn't have much ewcm and still got bfp. Jane I can't believe you got a bfp 5 days before o! Wow that's crazy. They say they can live up to 7 days though so it must be true. Wonder what they do in there for that long haha! 

Not long now until your race. I'll be thinking of you. Will your hubby and Greg go to watch you run over the finish line? I bet they will be so proud!!! Only 3 more cycles for you to ttc jane! And Portugal is meant to be gorgeous. I didn't know it was the same time zone, handy! 

We are looking at mainland Spain for out holiday this year. OH wants to go to Barcelona, have any of you been? I would prefer more of a relaxing break than a city one so we may need to compromise. The beach in Barcelona doesn't sound very relaxing from the reviews I've read! 

Do you have any hols planned mlm and mackjess? Can't believe you are all the way over there, I bet your accents would sound really strange to me and jane. I always read what you write in a British accent lol


----------



## GI_Jane

eeeek sounds like you're in the 2WW now bobster! How many dpo will you hold out until you test? What were your early symptoms with Jack?

Not been to Barcelona but DH really likes it, I agree that a city break is not really relaxing. Maybe you and OH could go to Barcelona for a long weekend without Jack before #2 comes along and you do your family holiday somewhere else?

There are so many exciting islands close to the US like Bermuda and Bahamas plus all the Latin America places- these are so much more exotic then Europe. Mlm and Mackjess you are so lucky to have those close by.

Oh bloody hell, only 3 AF's for me- eeeek it's exciting. It will be interesting to see how things will go with the one tube, there are lots of positive stories online that give me hope. 

Got a few people coming to cheer me on for the run, feeling nervous but excited. My last couple of runs have been terrible so I just hope I can last the distance.


----------



## bobster

Omg it's funny you just asked about symptoms before as I was just tying to find my list of symptoms on out old thread (obsessed much?!) and saw phez's ticker which says she's pregnant again! There's a new timeline thing that says she's 2 days in! 

Calling phez calling phez!!!!


----------



## GI_Jane

Oh bloody hell really?
That's awesome.x


----------



## GI_Jane

If she has been on B&B it's a shame she didn't post to say hello to us.


----------



## bobster

I know! :( hope she comes back onto this thread. I'm sure I remember her saying she only wanted 2


----------



## bobster

I think having the atmosphere and people supporting will help you with the run jane


----------



## mlm115

I wonder if Phezs ticker reset itself? Her other one says she's 104 weeks pregnant (can you imagine?!?). Doesn't look like she's posted anything since this thread though. Too bad she disappeared on us!


----------



## GI_Jane

I checked her profile and she last logged on May 14th 2014 so it must have reset. Robyn must be one now, time has past so quickly.

I'm feeling like telling DH I want to try once this race is over and not worry about the holiday, pregnant women travel all the time :blush:


----------



## GI_Jane

What is an acorn squash? I've seriously never heard of these fruit and veg!


----------



## bobster

Do it Jane!!! Doooo it! :) :) :) 

No idea what the acorn squash is... Pretty big though I'm guessing. I wonder if it will change again when we are pregnant. 

I'm 3dpo... It's going to be a long 7 days. Will probably test at 10dpo as it should be fairly reliable by then. Not feeling like its our month though and I'm still not even sure if I actually ovulated. Had a bit of ewcm today but only a tiny amount and we haven't dtd since 3 days ago. Ran out of opks too. Never mind what will be will be :)


----------



## bobster

5dpo today. Feeling more positive today that we may be in with a shot. Hope so! Got mild af cramps but it seems too early to get these. Unless I o'd earlier than I thought. Fingers crossed. Hope I can resist testing until 9-10dpo. Time is dragging!


----------



## GI_Jane

Ah bobster you are half way there in the wait to test! :coffee:

Maybe you could do a sneaky one at 8 dpo but it's hard to not get disappointed if it is a BFN. Especially as you have access to tests at work-they must be taunting you. What day did you get your BFP with Jack? With Greg and the ectopic it wasn't until af was due.

I love all the symptom spotting! 

Mentioned to DH about trying after the race and he said he had no objections so we'll see what happens! I know a couple of people that are TTC also and I'm getting wrapped up in their journeys, it's very infectious this TTC business so I've got to make sure I'm bringing it forward for the right reasons but then it really is only a couple of months. Have started my prenatals now just in case :happydance:


----------



## bobster

Oooh jane it sounds official then! How exciting!! What are you taking? Just folic acid? A couple of months is nothing! 

I got that shadow line with jack at 8dpo but it was very difficult to see. I'm going to try to wait until 9dpo and realistically I will never wait until 10dpo. I just dread seeing early bfns and getting disappointed. I keep going from feeling positive to feeling under confident that this is my month... It's still so early so can't really have 'symptoms'.


----------



## bobster

Do you ladies think it's possible to have symptoms before implantation? I wonder if it's all in people's minds because they are so obsessed with finding out if they are pregnant or not. Surely symptoms can't happen since there's no hcg until implantation which usually happens at 6dpo onwards...


----------



## bobster

I'm asking because I feel different this month to usual pre-af but I need a reality check that it's probably all in my head! 6dpo and had a funny pressure feeling in womb area on way to work, nausea and peed more than usual this morning. I went to superdrug to buy some of their tests this morning as they picked up the shadow line at 8dpo but work ones aren't as sensitive. Sooo may test Wednesday evening.


----------



## GI_Jane

It's a tough one bobster. I think we've all had experiences where you have a feeling that you will be getting your BFP this time and you do, or it's a complete shock to find out you are pregnant or you convince yourself you are pregnant and it's a BFN. That's the trouble with symptom spotting.

I do think that a woman knows her own body though and if you are feeling different then that's a great sign. Please please please just try not to get disappointed if you test early and there is nothing yet.


----------



## GI_Jane

You could have implanted early so the symptoms be totally real. From what I've read of people's stories on here anything is possible :hugs:


----------



## GI_Jane

Just read that Kim khardashian is pregnant. Sounds like it's been a bit of a journey to get there.


----------



## bobster

Ooh that's good! Must be hard when the journey is in the public eye. 

Trying not to test early as I know I won't get anything on a test this soon. Ss is tough, wish I didn't know so much about it! Are you still feeling you'll start after the race? I'm very excited and it will be nice to go through Ttc with you again if Im out this month :)


----------



## mlm115

I'm with Jane... It's hard to say Bobster. But hopefully it's a good sign, I'm pulling for you!!! The only thing I distinctly remember this pregnancy was getting a sniff of gasoline and instantly feeling nauseous. Not sure how many dpo I was then though. Hoping you get your bfp!!!!!


----------



## GI_Jane

Mlm your baby is the size of a cucumber! They must mean the length of a cucumber surely? Lol

Bobster I'll be due to o a couple of days before the race so June is out for us. DH said we should decide after the race as he thinks I should run another half in a couple months to maximise all the training I've done so that will mean putting it off until September as originally panned. So nothing is really decided yet but it will be sooner or later! In the meantime I'm pleased I can be with you on your journey :hugs:

You ok mackjess?


----------



## mlm115

Haha! I hope they mean the length of a cucumber or that is one skinny baby!

Since we were just talking about this, I have to share- I have to sign an incident report when I pick Norah up from daycare today because she bit a kid! I guess she got mad that they tried to take her food or something. Is it terrible that I laughed a little when I listened to the voicemail? "We told Norah it's not ok to bite your friends" just sounded funny, ha.


----------



## bobster

Jane you can ttc anytime but hubby may be right that if you've done all this training it might be worth making the most of it. And a few months isn't going to make much difference :) maybe you'll know how you feel more after the first one, it may give you that desire to do it all again or it may not lol! 

Mlm oh no! It must be a stage they all go through. Jacks luckily stopped (for now). We were just ultra firm with him. I think it's when they get frustrated as they can't communicate properly yet. They are funny aren't they! We told jack he can't bite his grandad as he bit him once lol!!! 

How's mack? What have you been up to? 

I caved and did a test last night ridiculously early at 6dpo (I know!). The test was faulty and just went pink all over so I took it as a sign and didn't repeat it. Then this morning as if to taunt me there was a very faint pink line where it should be. I'm taking it as a faulty test as repeated it this morn and it was bfn. Here's a pic of the dodgy test and the one this morning


----------



## bobster

The bfn from this morning wouldn't attach but look at this :( taunting me!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## bobster

I don't think u can see it on here but there's a pink line. Will try not to test until Thursday now as working a long day tomorrow so that should keep me distracted


----------



## GI_Jane

I can't see it bobster but I'm viewing on my phone so that's making it harder. Is that a test from work that you said was less sensitive?


----------



## bobster

Here's a different picture. You can still see a slight splodge in the corner so it was definitely a bad test. 6dpo would be too early for a line like that and if it were genuine I would have had something on today's but it's stark white. Got my hopes up a little but Nevermind. Yes the tests aren't as sensitive but I don't want to waste a bought one so I'll try to hold out a few more days for a more accurate result.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## GI_Jane

Ah yes can see the corner splodge. 
I'm hoping in a few days you will get your BFP.x


----------



## bobster

Is this a better pic? It's really got my hopes up. Why would today's be bfn though? I feel like I'm letting myself in for disappointment. No symptoms at all today. I think it's a very nasty evap as I did look at it about 10 hours after.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 8


----------



## GI_Jane

I can see it bobster. Oh my that is a very convincing line and does have colour but the length of time it appeared makes me a little nervous.
You're not out yet bobster, keep the faith.x


----------



## bobster

Thanks Jane xx


----------



## GI_Jane

It will be interesting to see if your one from this morning shows the same evap after 10 hours too.


----------



## bobster

Yes I don't think it will though as it's stark white. Oh well. 

How's little greg? Jacks tantrumy today. Makes work seem a breeze!


----------



## bobster

Jack 19 months x


----------



## mlm115

Not to get your hopes up bobster, but with this pregnancy I took a test at night, got a bfn, checked again in the morning and there was a line. So I'm hoping you get your bfp soon too!


----------



## mlm115

Omg he is too cute!!!!!!


----------



## bobster

:) thanks mlm. He is a treasure! 

I did another test in the afternoon and another bfn. This is why I didn't want to test early... Turned into a crazy peeing imbicile! 

Nevermind. I didn't get a bfp until 8/9dpo with jack. I'm feeling out though. No symptoms at all today and I remember mega sore bbs with jack around this time. I'm not too sad about af, I just hate the not knowing. 

Mlm do you know what dpo that test was and was it a thick pink line?


----------



## GI_Jane

Jack is one handsome dude, look at all that blond hair.

I've never had sore boobs as a symptom bobster, every pregnancy is different.


----------



## mlm115

It wasn't until at least 10dpo. And no, it was light. I've never gotten a bfp earlier than 10 dpo.


----------



## GI_Jane

How are you doing today bobster? Think you said you're working today so hope you can take your mind off testing a bit.

Mlm your Post about Norah made me laugh. We've not had any more incident reports for biting for a couple of weeks now (touch wood!). I agree it is where they get frustrated or possessive over a toy or something.

Greg is doing well thanks bobster, just getting over a horrible cold and now I'm getting it but at least it should be gone before the run next week. Just lately his tantrums have been bearable but I think my patience has got better. That boys behaviour course starts next week for 4 weeks so I'm looking forward to getting some practical advice.


----------



## bobster

Yes patience is a must. Sometimes when I'm already stressed it's hard to stay patient


----------



## bobster

Jane that's good. Hope you get some good tips on how to manage tantrums. I feel whenever I tell someone he's been really good the next day he has a day of tantrums! Jinx it. 

I am working 12 hours today so no chance of testing until after 8pm. May wait until tomorrow when I'm off. I am feeling out though as no symptoms still. Now wondering if my weight loss has affected my ovulation as I didn't have any ewcm this cycle. I wonder if I even ovulated.


----------



## GI_Jane

But you had those positive OPKs bobster? Unless you o'd when you were away but then your af would have started by now.

I'm sorry you're feeling out. What dpo are you today?


----------



## mackjess

Hi everyone! Laughed too Mlm about Norah being told not to bite her friends.

Fx for you Bobster.

Jane did you start taking your folic acid or prenatals?

Work has been a bear, I clocked 138 hours the last pay period. Finn was sick Monday with fevers, back at school today. I'm off to the doc now I think for a sinus infection. 2:45pm and I'm just getting out of bed! This momma needed a break. I will catch up more soon.

Our house is also officially on the market tomorrow. Eek.


----------



## bobster

Bfn again at 9dpo. I feel out. Af cramps in full force this morning too. I'm wondering if my opk's detected a false surge or I didn't I as it's very unusual for me not to get ewcm. Wonder if that pill has just messed up my cycle a bit still as it used to be clockwork with ewcm and pain on one side 14 days before af. Typical eh! Feeling a bit disappointed but also excited about the next cycle. Roll on march babies :)


----------



## bobster

Poor you mack, I hope you feel better soon. I'm glad Finn is feeling better though. Get some rest and plenty of tlc from hubby. 

Hope the house sale goes quickly and smoothly. Ive never sold a house but I'm guessing it is hard. Do you feel sentimental with this hôuse as it's Finns first home? What's your reasons for wanting to move? 

Hopefully house buying is on our agenda from august/September :)


----------



## GI_Jane

Sorry you are feeling out bobster. Hoping your cycle will feel more like normal next month.

Get some rest Mack and feel better soon. Very exciting to be selling your place. What have you planned for Finns 2nd birthday? Sounds like you have so much on.


----------



## bobster

Are you enjoying the sun jane? Hope it stays! Although maybe not so much for your race. 

We went for a little picnic today in some lovely gardens in the centre of York. Just me and my boy :) bliss ! What are you and Greg up to?


----------



## mlm115

Wow Mack, that is a lot of work! I just cannot commit to work like I used to since having Norah. I'm out the door at 4pm sharp every day! Hope you feel better. Sounds like you needed a good rest. 

Sorry you're feeling out bobster. If you are out, there is always next month! Also, that picnic sounds so nice! It's nice to get some quality one on one time.


----------



## bobster

Thanks mlm. Is the weather nice there? Wow can't believe you are 30 weeks already! It seems to have flown by!


----------



## mlm115

Yes, it is finally nice here. Thank goodness! I agree, time is flying by for me too.


----------



## GI_Jane

The weather has been beautiful bobster, a picnic with your boy sounded like a fab idea. We've had plenty of park time and one has a lovely big sandpit that Greg enjoys. Looks like the start of next week is much cooler so hoping it stays that way for the run on Sunday. Just need to shift this cold by then, really dragging on.

Will you keep testing or wait out for af now?

Hope you're feeling more human now mackjess. Have you managed to stick with your healthy regime with everything you've had on? When was your 5k?

Have a lovely weekend everyone.


----------



## bobster

Happy weekend ladies. 

Jane hope you feel better soon. And mack too! There are loads of bugs around. It's unfair in summer. 

I know I'm out so will just wait for af now. Feel ok a out it though, it will be when it will be. It would be nice to have a summer baby next time.


----------



## mackjess

Bobster I think you are right about the pill messing with your cycle a bit. I'm sure you will be back in no time. I was really upset about last AF showing up about a week early, but it started today on schedule. Sometimes our bodies know what they are doing when our cycles are off and get themselves restarted. FX for you next month if you are out this time. :)

And holy crap, our house sold in 12 hours. ha! TG, I am sad but a bigger house means room for one more. I am so ready to TTC in Aug.

mlm, are you having any type of shower? It seems more and more common, sometimes just a luncheon or something and ppl bring gifts. Usually not at the request of the mom to be, ppl love babies and gifts I guess. lol


----------



## GI_Jane

Congrats on selling your house so fast mackjess, how quickly do you think your sale will go through?

Bobster did you hear the item on the news about the NHS adopting a more reliable test for downs when you're pregnant? I think it's probably standard practice in the USA but great the NHS is willing to pay for it here now.


----------



## mlm115

Omg congrats Mack!!!! That's great about your house. I bet things just got real for you &#128515;

No, no shower for me. At least nothing that I know about. I know my employees are going to do a little something (saw an email, oops!), but that's about it.


----------



## bobster

Mack wow! You must have a lovely home to have it snapped up that quickly. Hope you got the price you want.

Mlm it's nice that your work colleagues are doing something for you. I bet your friends will too. I always feel embarrassed receiving presents so I hope my friends/colleagues don't feel obliged to buy us stuff again. We have kept everything from Jack so that's good. 

Jane I haven't seen it on the news no but I'll have a look. Is it going to be introduced very soon? We are lucky to have our nhs. Hope we get the new screening test although I'm not sure what I would do if it showed high risk. We had the nt screen and our score was 1:19000 risk so hoping its low next time too. 

im feeling very down and pmt like today. Feel like crying for no reason and feeling a bit insecure so I know she'll be here soon. Hate this feeling as I know it's just hormones but can never manage to snap out of it. The only thing that's made me smile today is Jack as even when I'm feeling the most rubbish ever he cheers me up.


----------



## bobster

Mlm you're a pineapple today! Wonder how they work it out as surely if it's on length a cucumber must be bigger?


----------



## bobster

Well just to update you the witch got me today. The positive side is it is exactly 14 days from my positive opk so at least my body is regulating and my luteal phase is the same. This month I plan to bd a bit more before the positive opk as I think I ovulate on the same day as my positive so maybe there's not enough spermies waiting for the egg. 

I can't wait until everyone is Ttc. Don't like being the only one. But I'm glad to still have you all to talk to so I don't go mad on my own. If I spoke to real life friends about this stuff I'm sure they would think I was mad! 

How is everyone else doing? Hope you are feeling better and colds are resolving.


----------



## mlm115

Sorry about the witch showing up. But good news that your cycle was so regular. Sounds like you'll have a pretty good idea when you should dtd for next month for the best timing. Also, I agree... I have one real life friend that I talk about this stuff to- the rest would think I'm insane I'm sure!


----------



## GI_Jane

Ditto what Mlm said. Let's have those spermies in early to greet that egg :sex: I don't speak to any real people about this stuff in depth either, not EWCM and stuff like that, glad to have you ladies :hugs:

Had the first week of the parenting boys course last night, was good, a few techniques that should be useful, feeling better equipped to deal with Greg already and still have 3 more sessions to go.

The big day on Sunday, eeek, weather is looking cool and cloudy- perfect running conditions for me. I'm actually starting to look forward to doing it (and getting it over and done with- it's like an exam I've been studying ages for!)


----------



## mackjess

Ugh, I have not been running and back in the pizza ordering with all the house stuff going on. But we bought a house. Woot. We don't close/move until July 23rd. We have a bday party to go to tonight but I'm looking forward getting back to normal and on the elliptical again tomorrow. We have so much stuff packed and in storage that I don't think it will take long to get packed to move. :) I need a few wardrobe boxes for clothes and the rest of the kitchen stuff boxed up. It should be easier from here on out.

Good luck with your run Jane. Sorry the witch got you Bobster, but at least you know why you were feeling down. I hate those days. And mlm, my time is flying by!


----------



## bobster

Yay can't believe you brought a house already! You don't mess about :) is it n the same area? What's the house like? Did you look at a few? 

Jane I really really hope it's not as hot as today on Sunday. bet you are feeling nervous/excited. What time do you set off? Will be honking of you and doing cyber cheers lol :)

Mlm it is going so fast! She'll soon be here! What's your actual due date? Do you have anything left to buy?


----------



## GI_Jane

The run starts at 09.30, I'm bricking it! Meant to be 15C and cloudy, happy with that. Will post a pic if I manage to finish in one piece!

Great you've found a house so quickly mackjess, hope it all goes through smoothly.

I'm feeling quite crampy but I'm only on day 20. Think I ovulated early at day 14 but we dtd unprotected a few days before- I'm sure it's just nerves for Sunday.....hope so!


----------



## bobster

Jane you dark horse! Could be inplantation cramps if you are 6dpo. Why do you think you O'd so early? Are you doing opk's or just looking for signs? Have your cycles shortened now? It would be very exciting if it happened!

Good luck tomorrow you will be fine! Would love to see a pic :)


----------



## mlm115

Good luck tomorrow Jane!! Can't wait to hear how it went!


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks ladies.

Bobster, it was totally unexpected to ovulate so early, usually it's day 18-20 but of course I don't know for sure that I did as I'm not using OPKs or doing the temperature readings just going on signs (lots of EWCM for a change and ov pains) but I could be wrong. 
Cramps lasted until this morning and now nothing, DH says it's all in my head and I think perhaps he is right. I will test in the morning (8 dpo) because the last thing I want to do is run this half if I'm pregnant...

Or maybe I'm looking for an excuse to get out of this run!!, arghhhh right I need to calm myself down!


----------



## mackjess

How was the run Jane?


----------



## bobster

How did it go jane? I bet you did brill. And anymore cramps? It's good you O'd earlier. Did you test?? 

Itching to hear your updates!


----------



## GI_Jane

I did it! Feeling very chuffed. My time was 2:44hrs, didn't break any records with that time but very happy to finish.

Tested this morning and bfn, but that's totally fine. No more cramps or any symptoms so maybe it was all in my head.


----------



## GI_Jane

Posting these pics from my phone so hope they're coming out ok.


----------



## GI_Jane

Greg enjoying the medal.


----------



## mlm115

Awesome job Jane!!!! So proud of you. Love how happy you look in those pictures : )


----------



## bobster

They are lovely photographs! What an amazing achievement, well done!!! Do you think you'll do more now? I can imagine you get the bug with the adrenaline rush? 

How cute does Greg look! Proud as punch :)

Glad you feel fine about bfn. It will happen when it happens. Maybe ntnp is the way forward and you may have a happy accident :)


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks ladies.
Here is my favourite picture, a hug from DH after I crossed the finish line and Greg asleep in his buggy.


----------



## GI_Jane

It's tempting to sign up for another one bobster but I want to give my shins and knees a rest for a couple weeks. Have a local 10k in mind for the autumn if we're not pregnant. DH and me have officially decided to NTNP from now on.

How you feeling bobster? When are you due to O?

Mlm when did you decide that you will go on mat leave?


----------



## mackjess

Awe, aren't you the 3 the cutest? You did look so happy and Greg is adorable checking out your medal. Job well done!

Congrats on NTNP. We are going to start that in August and hopefully that will work without me trying to TTC too hard. It's hard not to when you know your bodies so much better after everything. Like I have EWCM now, so good think DH is out of town. ;)

Mlm, yes, how soon is mat leave coming up? Those last few weeks are dreadful. I hope round 2 is a bit easier now you know what's coming up?

Bobster how are you feeling this month? It seems like your cycle is back on track.


----------



## mlm115

Cute picture of you with your fam Jane!

I think ntnp is a good approach- less pressure if you're not wanting to chart/keep track of everything. 

I'm still thinking of mat leave at 37 weeks, so 5 more weeks if I stick to that. I'm feeling a little overwhelmed with stuff I need to do still. I want some time to get everything together.


----------



## mlm115

I'm starting to think they are making up these fruits now.... Durian fruit?!?! What??


----------



## bobster

I replied to this a couple of days ago but I must have typed it out and not sent it. Oops! 

Jane that's great about ntnp. Very exciting! Do you think you'll manage to stay relaxed now you know your cycle so well?

Mlm I have noooo idea! I preferred the old fruits and veggies although they didn't particularly go in size order all the time. Do you have a lot of Norah's olds things to use again? I remember that slightly panicky feeling in the last trimester. Hope she doesn't come early and you have lots of time when you go on maternity leave. Do ypu have a birth plan this time around? Are you nervous for the birth? 

Mackjess are you feeling any better? I would t worry about diet and exercise while you are under the weather. You can soon get back on it. Are you excited for august?i wonder if you'll get pregnant straight away as it happened quickly with Finn didn't it. Have you had anymore weird bleeding? 

I'm due to ovulate around the 29th so just patiently waiting now. No mid cycle spotting this month (so far) but feeling like I have a water infection and generally run down so no bd'ing yet. I bought the smiley clearblue ovulation sticks to try and pinpoint ovulation a bit easier so will start to use those next week. Otherwise no news. Poor OH is camping with the boys tonight (it's raining and miserable in the uk) so I'm looking forward to star fishing in bed and watching what I want on TV tonight (rock and roll!). 

Jane did you get hubby a present for Father's Day? Have your legs recovered yet?


----------



## GI_Jane

Is it Father's Day in the US today as well? Happy FD to your partners :flower:

That's the problem bobster, we do know our cycles well so can we ever be truly NTNP?! I don't temp or use OPKs so I guess it's not full on trying.
Hope OH kept dry in his tent bobster and that's he's back to spend FD with you and jack. Are you dtd even though you haven't got smiley faces? I'd definitely do it a coupe of times before you think you're going to O even if the sticks don't show it yet.

DH got cuff links and a daddy and me book for him and Greg to do together.

Legs all good thanks!

What is a Dorian fruit? Their last version wouldn't change for ages so guess they're scraping the barrel and being inventive!

Do you need to do any work to the new place mackjess?


----------



## bobster

Aww that's a good idea getting them something they can do together. Dan got Lego so technically they can play with that together but in a few years as the pieces are too small right now. He's obsessed with Lego haha! 

I'm dtd every 3-4 days. Doing cheap opks but it's only a faint line so far, not due to ovulate until the 29th so it's a bit early yet. Yes my plan is to dtd before I get a smiley as up until now I think we've only dtd once on the day of ovulation.

It's hard because my OH's sex drive goes up and down so at the moment it's up but it may go down at fertile time. I might just tell him when I'm fertile this time round though so he knows he has to make an effort. 

I think you'll be more relaxed this time if you try not to think about o and just dtd when you feel like it. It's the dreaded 2ww i find stressful as I can't help but analyse every twinge! Your hub obviously has good swimmers as they survived for 5 days last time so you may get away with less bd in the ovulation week. 

I'm sooo tired today, Jack was a bit unsettled last night and I'm just about to go to work. Need some match sticks!


----------



## GI_Jane

Sounds like you have all bases covered bobster. I hope you have a good day at work. What was up with jack? Usually he sleeps well? Greg has only just started sleeping through every night but he's an early riser even when his room is pitch dark.

We don't dtd enough, only twice this month- we're both tired, up at 5am everyday. The want is there just not the time :nope: might be easier if our OHs masturbated in to a cup and we do it ourselves lol.

I think it will be a long journey for me, I only get ovulation pains from one side every month and that's the side that the tube is now missing. I read that ovulation doesn't always alternate side. The remaining tube can sometimes do the work of both sides but not every month so my chances are 30% lower then they were before and now I'm pushing 35 when fertility goes down anyway....oh well we'll see what happens....


----------



## bobster

Jane if it's any reassurance the month I had my (query) ectopic I was sure I ovulated from the left as I felt pains there but when they scanned me they said it was definitely from the right as they looked at my ovary. I was so shocked as felt sure it was the other side. I now think that the pains I felt were probably the follicles growing as they do that on both sides and then the most mature one pops so maybe we don't ever really know which side it pops from. It may take a but longer but it may not if it happens to be from the other side. I wouldn't worry about your age either as at 35 you will still have loads of healthy eggs waiting to meet those swimmers. 

I too think that would be much easier! It would take all the effort out of it haha! I said the my OH the other night I just wanted to use him for sperm depositing and no faffing around (joking) and he seemed to like it! We did it 2 days in a row which is a lot for us haha! Maybe it turns him on or maybe he is just impatient for baby no.2 who knows??? Either way I will try it again when I actually am ovulating!

Have you been to any more naughty boys classes? Any tips? Does anyone else feel like they spend their days tidying up the same toys about 20 times? Our house looks like we've been burgled as I'm too tired to try and be tidy anymore !


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks so much bobster, that makes me feel a lot better. 

Skipping the foreplay certainly suits me sometimes :winkwink:
I see 50 shades of grey film is out on DVD!

I've done two sessions of the boys course now and I think in those two weeks we've had a big improvement in his behaviour. We've been taught 17 techniques and it's overwhelming and lots of theory behind it so If you google descriptive praise, low and slow, touch and talk, fountain of needs that's a pretty good start. We are following a course called 'boys developmental project' by Trevor Lloyd and I reckon they'll be plenty of info online.


----------



## bobster

Oooh thabks for the tips jane I will definitely check those theories out! That's great that they are already being useful after 2 sessions. Have you met some other mums through it?


----------



## mackjess

I'm going to have to get to googling! Diaper changes and coming inside are a nightmare with Finn. And you know he does all this for the teachers without issues at daycare. Little turd! :)


----------



## bobster

Lol jack is a little turd for me too sometimes. I think they copy each other and want to impress the nursery staff but they like to test us mummies!


----------



## GI_Jane

Greg really pushes the boundaries sometimes and the techniques take time and patience which I don't always have but generally I do feel better equipped to deal with his behaviour.
The class advises not to repeat commands but to say "what did mummy ask you to do?" this is meant to help them think for themselves by forming a picture in their mind and a boys brain reacts better to this. I often have to repeat this and finally he gets it. You need to put your teacher face on too!

How are your OPKs going bobster, smiley faces/darker lines approaching for the 29th?


----------



## bobster

Yes darker today and full tummy/twinges so hopeful for O on Monday. Dtd today but probably won't get chance tomorrow so will try to squeeze one in on Sunday. 

What about you? Where are you in your cycle? 

I will try to say that next time jack plays up! I'm rubbish at the teacher face sometimes. His cheeky face makes me smile :)


----------



## bobster

Positive opk today. Jacks unwell and slept terribly last night so I'm doubtful we'll bd today but we did bd yesterday. I wonder how long you o after positive opk? 

If it's 2 days that would put me at cd 20 which is about right. I hope OHs sperm stay alive from 3 days before o but not feeling too positive about it. We'll try bd Sunday


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm unsure about how soon you o after positive OPKs and the ovulation pain but I'm sure your DH sperm is happy in there. Sending you positive fertility vibes bobster! Have you got more EWCM then you got last cycle?

Taking a while to get Greg off to bed, I think it's the heat. I've got a fever, d&v and on af so feeling pretty rotten, groan.

Hehe gregs cheeky face makes it hard for me to do teacher face too!

Hope jack gets better soon :flower:


----------



## bobster

Oh. O poor you Jane, hope you manage to get some rest bite today. The heat definitely doesn't help does it. We just put Jack to bed in his pj top and a thin blanket last night with the fan on full, that seemed to help a lot. 

Plenty of fluids for you :) 

We didn't get to bd and OH wS out last night so hungover today so unlikely today too. We shall see if 3 day old sperm has staying power in 2 weeks I guess! Yes had some ewcm this month Jane which I'm pleased about :) think bodies back to normal


----------



## GI_Jane

Good to hear about the EWCM bobster. Maybe you can get a quickie in :winkwink:


----------



## mackjess

I've read its anywhere from 12-48 hours after a happy face bobster, so that is good. When DH and I got prego before Finn, I think it was a full 5 days!! We joke that I got knocked up while he was on a business trip. :) Good luck to you. 

Jane, I hope you are managing to get some rest. I'm FINALLY feeling better after a couple rounds of colds myself. Luckily Finn has felt better fast but mine have drug on forever. I sounded very scratchy and got lots of sympathy at work so that was nice. :)

MLM!! Eek, so close. Is it just me or is it going slower at the end here? haha


----------



## mlm115

Did you get any more bd'ing in bobster? Sounds like your timing was pretty good though, woo! Now for the dreaded tww. 

How come your class is just for boys Jane? Do they say we need to communicate differently to boys vs girls? Just curious.


----------



## GI_Jane

Yes that's exactly it Mlm. Their brains respond differently to certain communication/discipline techniques vs girls although she has said some would work with girls too.
They only run a specific parenting boys course because they're more likely to do badly at school, get in to trouble and go to prison etc (joy!).

How you feeling Mlm? Getting nervous or taking it in your stride? Who will have Norah when you go into hospital? Yey a vegetable I recognise :thumbup:

Hope you manage to keep busy during the 2ww bobster, I know you can't stand the not knowing.


----------



## bobster

I got one more bd in yesterday but I'm sure id already O'd so I think I'm relying on the bd from Wednesday and Friday (3 days and 1 day before o). So managed to bd wed, fri & Sunday so every other day. Think o happened on Saturday. 

I do hate the wait but I'm going to try my hardest to resist early testing this time as it's so disappointing! Keep me strong!!! I'm not feeling this is my month though. I think I would have been confident if we bd'd on Saturday but nevermind. 

Mack glad you are feeling better. 
Mlm I think it's gone so fast ! Feels like last week that you got your bfp. 
Jane I still need to look up some techniques, jacks been a bit grumpy the last few days but I think it's just because he feels under the weather. Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster no reason to think this won't be your month, you stand a great chance even if you didn't dtd the day you actually o'd, I bet most pregnant ladies are never that accurate. And remember it is call the FERTILE WINDOW for a reason, it's not all down to the one day. I am hopeful for you.

I'm cd 7 I think. Still on AF, really dragging out, heavy and painful this cycle. 

Pleased you are feeling better mackjess. Crazy that Finn is almost 2!

I was at a playgroup today and there were lots of mums with babes in arms and a toddler. The thing that worries me is Greg is so clingy and doesn't tend to go off and explore unless I'm there- I don't think he'll take too kindly to having a little baby taking up my attention. The toddlers I see are happy to go off and play leaving mum to tend to the baby. Hmmm I don't know what age gap is best anymore...maybe as he gets older he'll want to be more independent.


----------



## mlm115

Jane, that is exactly my fear with Norah. She is the type that clings to me until she warms up to a situation. And she does like to be held/carried a lot. I feel a little bad that I will be taking that away from her when I have a baby to hold. I know she will adjust, but it's still a guilty feeling.


----------



## GI_Jane

Greg likes to be carried a lot too. I don't want to take any feelings of security away from him. It's obviously more of a pressing issue for you right now so will be interested to hear how Norah adapts and any tips you can give when my time comes.


----------



## bobster

I'm sure she'll adapt really soon mlm. A good friend had a baby recently and her 2.5year old is really clingy (I think worse because she never slept through so my friend co-slept until she was about 2 and bf until this age too). We were all anxious to see how she would respond to another baby but she's been absolubtly fine. She once said 'is she going back inside now' lol but that was as bad as it got. I know it's different though as Norah will still be really young but that might work to your advantage in some ways as she may adapt quicker. 

Jane jacks been really naughty this morning while we were out doing some shopping. I told him off very very sternly after he hit me in the face but I get so self conscious doing this in public. Where did you find the naughty boys course?? If we're at home I'm ok as I can punish him by putting him in his cot to cry for a bit or just ignore him but when we're out I find it really difficult!!!

In starting to panic about the prospect of another when he's like this!


----------



## bobster

Jacks never been clingy so I feel lucky for that. He likes to walk off a lot though and wriggles a lot when I pick him up unless he's tired or unwell. He's also good with any other people so I could leave him with a friend for an hour and he would be fine. I don't know which is harder as in some instances it would be nice to have him stick close to me at all times as in constantly running after him! He's keeping me fit though :)


----------



## bobster

Jane is Greg still going to nursery? How is he when he's on his own from you? 

You are having a long af! How long are your cycles these days?


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks bobster that has put my mind at ease about having #2 with a clingy toddler. He is getting better with it, when he does goes off he likes to keep me in sight and doesn't tend to wander far. He is very caring though so I think he would make a great big brother. I don't think I run around after him as much as I've seen other mums do their children (yet!).

The course is through my local childrens' centre, it is officially called 'About Boys Course' and is £20. I would check out your local centres website or email them and ask. They offer lots more courses on sibling rivalry etc.

I so know what you mean about questioning having a second when they are being challenging!

I too find it harder to discipline him in public.
Greg used to hit me and other children a lot and has vastly improved with me doing this course. The course advocates coaching your child how to behave so if gregs hits me or another child, I stroke him gently on his face and body and say 'gentle hands' this way he learns how to touch, other wise he doesn't know what gentle means. Hope that makes sense. 
It's also about figuring out why he did the behaviour and acknowledging his feelings and meeting his needs so was he frustrated because he was trying to get your attention etc and then it's about empathising with him and explaining. I hope this helps a bit.
I hope I'm not coming accross like i know it all, I really don't and I'm still learning and it doesn't always work but I find this approach is helping us a lot.


----------



## GI_Jane

You are lucky that you can leave jack with friends bobster. Greg still goes to nursery 2 half days a week but it's taken so long to get him settled. We can't make use of casual baby sitting or crèche because there's no way he'd tolerate that unfortuantly. He's not too bad with grand parents though if he seems them regularly.

Last cycle was 32 days as I o'd earlier but usually it's about 36 days.

You enjoying the heat bobster?

Will you keep Norah in day care with the new baby Mlm or have her home with you during your mat leave?


----------



## bobster

Oh Jane thanks for the tips! You don't seem like a know it all at all. I appreciate any tips at all. I will look into the children's centre and see what they have. I haven't been to the children's centre since my maternity leave so it will be a bit daunting going again. 

I'm not doing much today. I contemplated putting jacks paddling pool out but he's been such a monkey today I'm not too sure. He's just gone down for a nap now so I'll see how he is when he wakes up. What are you up to? I feel like I waste my days off sometimes when the weathers nice but none of my friends with babies are closeby or off work on Tuesday's so I never know what to do. Don't want jack to overheat in the sun too! 

Your cycles have shortened loads. Do you remember when they were like 50 days? I bet you'll get a BFP in no time. 

I'm symptom spotting already and it's only 3dpo (oh dear!)


----------



## bobster

Have you been running since the race? My diet and exercise have really slacked off!


----------



## GI_Jane

How is the symptom spotting going bobster? Are you 5dpo?

It's been almost 3 weeks since the race and haven't run again since! My shins were in a bad way and they are feeling lots better with the rest but now it's too hot. I have been going Zumba while Greg and DH swim.


----------



## bobster

Oh that sound good Jane. I tried Zumba once but couldn't keep up as I have no co-ordination at all and 2 left feet! How often do you take greg swimming? 

Yes 5dpo today. Got a scratchy throat and feeling a bit nauseous but that started yesterday so I think I'm just coming down with what Jack hac. Had a bit of pinching pain on the right side earlier but nothing now. Realistically I know it's too early for any symptoms but it's hard not to overthink twinges :)


----------



## GI_Jane

I must say I'm totally crap at Zumba, I seriously can't dance and it doesn't come easy following the moves!

Fingers crossed for you bobster :flower:


----------



## GI_Jane

Have a wonderful, fun filled July 4th weekend Mlm and mackjess :flower:


----------



## bobster

Oh yes what are your plans you two? 

How's the packing going mack?


----------



## mlm115

Thanks! We are planning on laying low most of the weekend, but I hope to get out tomorrow night to watch the fireworks with Norah. I think she will like it!


----------



## bobster

Aww that sounds lovely mlm! I hope she likes them. Has she seen fireworks before? 

Jane did you get thunder storms down there in the early hours? We were woken at 3 an with torrential rain and lightening/thunder. Jack slept through it amazingly! Thought he would get scared if he woke up. So hot and muggy today though. Thought it might have cleared the air a bit but no


----------



## GI_Jane

Enjoy the fireworks Mlm. Wow at 35 weeks the baby is the size of a coconut- I thought it would be much bigger- just shows how much bigger they get in the last 5 weeks!

OMG bobster, it felt like it was right above our house. Probably the loudest thunder I have ever heard. I don't usually get scared but I grabbed out for DH lol. The rain on the window woke Greg briefly but he settled again quickly.

How are you doing, are you 7dpo? When do you think you'll test? Are you feeling better? Think you said you caught something from jack.

I've been so bad at remembering to take my folic acid- I seriously might have to wait another month before we NTNP, not been too healthy at all and been drinking a lot of rose wine in the heat!


----------



## bobster

I grabbed for OH too. It sounded literally right next to us too! Can you leave your folic acid next to your toothbrush Jane? I wouldn't worry about the wine either. I'm not stopping until I get a BFP as I'm sure the alcohol helps keep me relaxed while ttc. I'm trying not to change my lifestyle at all during this Ttc stage as I let it control so much last time and it did no good. Plenty of people drink during Ttc and their kids are ok. I drink a couple most evenings. 

7dpo and feeling a bit hot and bothered. Been more hungry today than usual. Went to an American food festival and ate a big juicy burger and some donuts after. Yum! Not had any symptoms as such.. Keep imagining a tender left boob but think it's because I keep poking it. Also felt a tiny bit of pinching in left ovary although I think I o'd from the right... Maybe I was wrong again? Other than that nothing. Throat better but feeling tired still. 

I'm going to test on Tuesday as I will be 10dpo then so feel this would be relatively accurate. Not feeling confident after last month as was very hopeful last cycle.


----------



## GI_Jane

eeeek bobster, I'll be stalking the thread the next couple of days to see your test result- I'm so excited for you and you have some promising signs! (I know you don't want to get your hopes up though). 
well done for holding out in testing :thumbup:


----------



## bobster

I was weak and tested todayand bfn. Feeling a bit low :( 

I hope it doesn't take ages again like last time. I was feeling quite hopeful but not confident at all now as used the same test that I got a shadow line on at 8dpo with Jack. Wish I was stronger and could just wait for af!

Can't wait to never have to Ttc again!


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm sorry bobster. 
We all understand how disheartening a bfn is and I know nothing I say can will make it better but you are still in with a chance until af shows. 
My first ever BFP that ended in mc I got it at 8 dpo but with my last two I never had anything until the day AF was due so implantation timing etc is all different.

Please keep your hopes up lovely :flower:


----------



## mackjess

FX for you bobster. it's still early.

I typed a huge response and accidentally went back a page and lost it. Ugh. I hate laptops sometimes! I'll have to catch up later since I'm supposed to be working. :)


----------



## bobster

Thanks guys. Jane that's reassuring to hear. Did you have cramps with your pregnancies? I've not had hardly any and I'm sure I had then consistently from o to bfp with jack :( 

I hate that too mackjess. It always seen to do it for me when I reply on my iPad or iPhone!
Can't wait to hear an update about how all the house stuff is going. You must be so busy! 

Feeling so blue today. It's very disappointing seeing bfn. Also jack was really upset when I sent him off to nursery this morning. He was crying and trying to cling onto me which he is usually never like. Then nursery rang to say he'd been bitten by another toddler on his cheek! Hope this doesn't trigger him to start biting again as we seem to be over that stage now. Poor baby :(


----------



## GI_Jane

oh poor Jack. Maybe he could sense you were down? eeek being bitten- touch wood we seem to be out of that stage too!

I don't think I had much cramping until like 5 weeks onwards- can't say for sure though as I lost my pregnancy journal when Greg broke my ipod :wacko:

My cm is starting to change. I'm day 13 and usually O around day 18 and I'm feeling nervous as to whether I want to go for it, now it is upon us I just don't know if we're ready and really feel like waiting another month but in honesty how much will change in one month?...hmmm guess we'll see

Did you see the photos of princess charlotte's christening? loved the old vintage pram (not practical for everyday use!) I bet she has a bugaboo!


----------



## bobster

Yes I bet she does! Bugaboo envy!!! I didn't see them as been at work all day but will have a look. They are such a lovely family. Someone at work said I looked like Prince George, didn't really know how to take that lol! 

I think you should see how you feel closer the time. Don't put pressure on yourself as there is no rush but you are right about things probably not being any different in a month. I guess the anticipation is there for everyone but it may be worsened with what you've gone through recently. i see it as each cycle people have about a 20% chance anyway so the odds are it won't work out the first month. 

I'm glad I started Ttc when I did now. Although I was secretly hoping I would be lucky like mlm on the first cycle!


----------



## mlm115

Just looked at the christening photos- how cute is George?! Such a cute family. 

Sorry the bfn brought your mood down Bobster. Still hoping for you though!


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster, what an odd thing to say that you look like a two year old prince!
There was a photo of him talking to the queen- it must be so funny as he couldn't possibly understand her significance and probably stands there chatting happily away.

Will you test again?

I'm not so nervous about the medical stuff as I am about coping with two. I find the whole sleep disruption really hard to deal with. Greg isn't regularly sleeping through and adding another one in the mix I don't know how I'll cope. Ultimately though I don't want G to be an only child so we need to get on with it. It won't be like this forever I guess! 

How are you doing mlm, you must be looking forward to finishing up at work soon!


----------



## bobster

It is a very strange thing to say isn't it! Haha! Bizarre. 

I can understand your worry because I have it too. Not about the sleep particularly but about how I will manage having to care for jack at the sane time. I found the newborn stage hard anyway with just 1 and if I'm honest I didn't really enjoy that stage. I worry about not being able to bf easily again, about the sleepless nights and feeling alone on maternity leave again. I didn't enjoy it like I thought I would. I started to get used to it after he was 4 months though so I just have to keep that in my head next time. 

Hopefully Greg will be more settled at night by the time no.2 comes as you'll have a but of time ttc and then the whole pregnancy. When he's waking up what do you do to settle him back down? 

I tested this morning again and bfn so just waiting for af now. Thank god I get free tests from work. I would be bankrupt otherwise! I'm already looking forward to next predicted o at the end of the month :)


----------



## GI_Jane

Maybe I should order some internet cheapies from amazon as I know I'll be a POAS addict! Have you tried the preg tests from pound land? I know you said the OPKs were good.

It's good to know I wasn't the only one that didn't enjoy the first few months. I think we had a big reality check and shock to the system with the first so with the second it hopefully won't be as bad as we think!


----------



## mlm115

I agree about the newborn stage- it's a lot of work and much harder then I expected! Hopefully it will be easier since I have an idea of what to expect? I'm just hoping this baby sleeps as well as Norah did/does. I don't do well with little to no sleep!


----------



## bobster

I'm sorry mlm I hope I haven't made you worry. It was a thoughtless post. I'm sure (because everyone says so) that now we know whT to expect we will be much better with no.2. I think part if it is learning how to actually become a mum. I remember stressing and worrying over every tiny thing but in reality we don't need to and will have no time to next time! 

I hope all our next babies are good sleepers. I think I've been spoilt with jack so will be totally unprepared for a bad sleeper!


----------



## bobster

I'm feeling a bit rubbish today. Really thought as we dtd every other day during fertile time we had a good chance this month. Ive argued with OH over something stupid so we've spent the whole evening in different rooms, my face has broken out really badly so I look horrific and I've eaten loads of carbs and high fat food all day. Meh! Hope she shows up on time so it can be over with :(


----------



## mlm115

Your post was fine Bobster, don't be sorry!! I've been saying the same things myself &#128512;. We are all going to go through that stage again at some point, I'll just have to give you all the horror stories and scare you ladies first haha

I know we can't make you feel better about not getting a bfp yet, ttc is so stressful. I know it took me longer when I was ttc with Norah and I hated it. Although I predict it won't take you nearly as long (if your not already pregnant!). How long did it take with Jack after your mc?


----------



## mackjess

Ladies I am right there with ya on worry about #2. I did enjoy the newborn stage with Finn a lot, but everything else with sister/DH/work was total crap. lol

Bobster, I'm sorry about your feeling blue. I worry about how I will be when TTC this time. I was such a roller coaster and I was lucky and got prego 2 cycles after the MC. I honestly don't know how I'll do. I'm afraid I'll be more stressed and tired since I am stretched thin from responsibilities now. Hang in there. I'm sure once you do get your BFP it will feel like it wasn't that long at all of a wait.


----------



## GI_Jane

How are you doing today Bobster. Did you make up with OH?

DH has come down with man flu so doubt we'll be dtd but thats ok and glad the decision has been taken out of my hands. I'm just not ready this month.

I'll be right with you next month bobster (and mackjess too- think you said you are starting in August?

Are you taking much time off during your house move? very exciting.


----------



## GI_Jane

Any plans for Finns second birthday mackjess?


----------



## bobster

Thanks mack I'm hoping you're right. I think af hormones make me feel a bit negative and hopefully once she's started I'll snap out of it. 

It helps to know that others have similar anxieties about having another baby. Some people just don't show them/discuss them at all and it makes me doubt whether what I feel is normal! Despite not enjoying the newborn stage I am really looking forward to introducing another little person into our family and very excited about it :) 

I'm 11dpo today so just waiting for Saturday for af to arrive and then I can move on from this awful 2ww. Have any of you tried preseed? I can't remember now


----------



## mlm115

Bobster, I used preseed for all 3 bfps. So I think it's great and definitely recommend it!


----------



## bobster

Well af came 1 day early yesterday so I'm cd 2 today. I think I'm in for the long haul this time again! But they will be worth the wait just as jack was. 

I might have a go at smep this cycle and buy some preseed. I'm just not sure OH could keep up with bd'ing so much... Will think about preseed too as I'm definitely not getting as much ewcm since ttc. I wonder if it tied into losing a bit of weight. I've lost about 16lb al together but quite slowly over a few months. 

How is everyone else? 

Mlm 28 days to go!!! I can't believe how quickly it's gone! How are you feeling? Have you got much more to do for babies arrival? Can't wait to hear your news! Hope you drop by on here after babies born to keep us updated. 

Mack you must be so busy and tired with working, moving and Finn. I bet all the distractions will help you ttc easier as you won't have time to obsess!

Jane is hubby still unwell? Glad the decision was made for you this cycle. Are you doing much this weekend? Will you still ntnp in august or will you actively try a bit more around o?


----------



## mlm115

I swear by smep and preseed, although I agree that smep can be exhausting. I don't think we ever followed it exactly, because it was just too much, but basically did the every other day, plus day of O. But I'm also very impatient and not good at being relaxed about ttc &#128512;

I'm feeling as well as can be expected. Thankfully no issues out of the ordinary at this point. I have been getting a lot of Braxton hicks contractions, which have me hopeful that this baby will be a little early. Hopefully just not late like Norah was! This past week was my last at work so now I can finish up the nursery, get clothes washed and sorted, and get my hospital bag together. I think that's all I have left to do.


----------



## bobster

Yay mlm it sounds like you are well organised now. One of my friends was 2 weeks late with her first and her second came on time so fingers crossed for you. It must be lovely getting out all your newborn clothes again. I was stupid and gave a lot of jacks newborn stuff away as it felt like ages until we'd be Ttc again. I wish I'd kept it now as time has flown by. We've kept clothes from 6-9 months onwards though. 

It's so exciting! I can't believe you're going to have your second baby probably in the next 4 weeks! Do you think you're going to have another epidural? Any different plans for the actual birth? Is your bump huge now?? So many questions sorry I'm just very excited for you :)


----------



## mlm115

Aw that stinks that you gave your baby clothes away. Hopefully your friends will give you some back so you don't have to buy all new stuff. 

The only thing I'm thinking different for my birth plan is that I hope to go into labor naturally instead of being induced. I will for sure get an epidural, it was amazing last time. Did any of you ladies go drug free? I can't remember your labor/birth stories anymore!


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm so excited for you too Mlm. Can't wait to hear all about the new lady in your life once she gets here. I hope you'll have time to come on here and update us. 
Of my 10 hour labour I was able to go drug free until the last 4 hours when I used gas and air- if it went on for any longer I would have needed something stronger! It's strange they don't use gas and air much in the US, I wonder why? I've heard induction makes it more painful though so I don't blame you for having an epidural! 
I've got the name Megan in my head for some reason- have I gone all psychic, is that one of your name choices? Lol

DH is much better thanks Bobster and I think I've missed my chance this month now and I am disappointed. I do want this but my whole fear of coping with 2 overshadows my want to try again. 
These days we only dtd about twice a month so I think we will have to try properly and time things better otherwise it just won't happen doing NTNP.
Please that af has come and you can look ahead to the next cycle now.
There's no way we could do SMEP.
Oh that's sad you don't have the newborn clothes bobster. I have them all although some are pretty stained looking from vomit no matter how well they were washed! 
Will be super fun for you to buy new ones though and maybe in pink next time!


----------



## mlm115

GI_Jane said:


> I'm so excited for you too Mlm. Can't wait to hear all about the new lady in your life once she gets here. I hope you'll have time to come on here and update us.
> Of my 10 hour labour I was able to go drug free until the last 4 hours when I used gas and air- if it went on for any longer I would have needed something stronger! It's strange they don't use gas and air much in the US, I wonder why? I've heard induction makes it more painful though so I don't blame you for having an epidural!
> I've got the name Megan in my head for some reason- have I gone all psychic, is that one of your name choices? Lol!

I don't know why we don't do gas/air here... I'm not even really sure what that does to be honest. 

That is my name Jane, haha! I will not be naming my daughter after myself though &#128512;


----------



## GI_Jane

Haha is it really! I do like your name, will keep it on my list of girls names for future use :winkwink:

Happy maternity leave! Can't believe you don't have your hospital bag packed already! After what happened with Greg I'm having that sucker packed from like 25 weeks! Hope you get a chance to do all you need.

Gas and air makes you feel really drunk and silly but is gone in an instant so you got to keep sucking on that tube! Really took the edge off my pain.

We dtd last night. I had some EWCM the previous day and in the morning but think I have missed the boat this cycle...guess we'll see in two weeks time!


----------



## bobster

Mlm I too had gas and air and also some pethidine. I got really sick and out of it on that though so going to try and give it a miss next time and stick to gas and air. The only reason I don't want an epidural is because the needle makes me feel sick. You wouldn't think I was a nurse! I'm fine giving needles but not taking them haha. I would also like to try a water birth. 

Jane it sounds like you are in with a good shot this cycle. Since tracking my cycles I have realised that I think I o the day after or the day of my ewcm so maybe it's the same for you. I think your hubby has supr sperm too so you never know! Good luck for the 2ww.

Some of jacks clothes are in a bad way too! I've kept his older clothes because I'm convinced we'll be having another blue bundle next time. I've even picked my name- Oscar James I think! I'm soooo impatient now


----------



## bobster

P.s. I don't think we have a chance of doing smep either Jane. We hardly ever dtd either. Need to step it up as had max 2 attempts in the fertile period since we've been Ttc this time. I think I may start dtd every 3rd day after af so it's not as difficult as smep but still regular


----------



## GI_Jane

I like your name choice bobster. For my next one I was thinking of James for a first name :thumbup:

I'm 4dpo and feeling quite positive but it could all be in my head! I know it would have not implanted yet but I just feel different. 
Going to hold out until 8 or 9dpo to test (Monday/Tuesday next week). Feeling hopeful! 

Lol bobster not sure about DH super sperm but he cycles a lot and I'm worried his damaging those little guys!

What cd are you bobster?

Are you excited for Finns birthday mackjess?


----------



## GI_Jane

P.s bobster I'm thinking about a home water birth for next time!


----------



## mlm115

I love the name James as well, very classic. If I had a boy we liked Benjamin. I also liked Sam or Max but DH vetoed them. Not that I need a boy name though, I'm pretty sure we will be done with 2!

I can't wait for you ladies to get your Bfps! I know it will be soon for the next one in the group, so exciting. How cool that we all started here with no kids, now we all have toddlers and are talking about baby #2. Wow, time flies.


----------



## bobster

Oh Jane that's great that you are excited in this 2ww. I was worried you wouldn't feel ready. I'm so glad we are Ttc together again. I hope you get a BFP, we do need another one! 

I'm only on cd 7 I think and don't ovulate until cd 18-20 so enjoying this time not thinking about it much. It's when I start getting to cd 15 onwards that the stress begins! I wish I wasn't such a stress head about it but can't seem to help the obsessing. I'm just going to be as much as I can. 

One of our friends has just told us she's expecting. She's only 6 weeks so not announced it yet. I'm so happy for her as she's been trying since Christmas. 

You are so brave to have a home birth Jane! I like the idea but would be far too scared. Are you taking prenatals Jane? I love the name James too. 

Mlm i think we'll definitely stop after 2 too! I was some of my freedom back when they're older. 

How many do you want Jane and mack?


----------



## GI_Jane

This 2ww has certainly made me realise how much I want this.
When I thought we had missed our chance this cycle and then I had ovulation pains from my good side and plenty of EWCM (both of which I never seem to get) I was really disappointed that we didn't take the chance. Then DH got better and we dtd, being in the 2ww now I am excited and do feel ready. I am glad we are doing this together bobster :hugs:

2 is certainly our limit so I want to enjoy my next pregnancy and birth and hope I don't miss out on those special early day bonding moments that I didn't get with Greg- like lying him on my chest when he was first born, breastfeed more and trying a water birth. But we'll see, these things never go to plan do they!

I've got a feeling my next one will be a girl but if we have a boy we really like the name Toby James.


----------



## bobster

I think you'll have a girl too. Do you have a preference? Are you still thinking Sophie for a girl? 

I'm feeling strongly that I'll have another boy. I would be happy with either but I think OH would prefer a girl to experience one of each. I kind of feel comfortable with boys now and would love Jack to have a brother but on the other hand it would be nice to have an even number in the family and have a different experience with a girl. I never got on with my brother when I was younger but don't know if that was just because I was 4 years younger or if it was because of boy/girl siblings. 

OH has a lot of boys on his fathers side of the family. Apparently it can depend on when you have sex in relation to ovulation. I started a thread during my last 2ww on here and some lady was trying for a girl so was timing her bd!


----------



## bobster

P.s. Toby is a really cute name


----------



## GI_Jane

I have read about people 'swaying' for a boy or girl.
DH and I would prefer another boy but I have a gut feeling next one will be a girl- but hey as long as she's healthy it's all good.
I too am closer to my sister then my brother-I think we just have more in common and can moan about partners and periods lol.

Sophie Amelia is our first choice for a girl but both names are so popular in the UK (they were both in the top spot for a couple years) I think we will end up choosing something else thats not as common as these.

5dpo today. still getting mild cramps like af is coming and have wet milky/lotion cm. Feeling a bit wiped out but have caught gregs viral tonsillitis and that's making me feel rubbish :wacko:
Can't wait to test! 

I was reading the info on FRER test box and at 8dpo it is 62% accurate, And at 9dpo is 78% accurate. That's pretty good! 3 days before I test!


----------



## bobster

Yay!!! I love those names too. Sophie was my first choice for a long time but now I like lily but again it's so popular I'm not sure. I don't know why I have a strong feeling we'll have another boy. I think OH really wants a girl, he keeps saying that he has a strong feeling we'll have a girl next but I think I'm a boy mum now.. We'll see. 

I have a good feeling for you jane. I had increased cm and af type cramps with jack from early on. Cramps were my main difference between other cycles. 

I really hope this is our month! Mine will be august as O right at the end of July. Seems ages away!


----------



## mlm115

Happy birthday to Finn!!!! Hope he (and you) have so much fun celebrating Mack!


----------



## GI_Jane

Oh sorry Mack I thought it was next week...happy 2nd birthday Finn.
Good luck for the move next week you guys.x 

I'm symptom spotting so badly I'm driving myself insane. It's stupid really as with all 3 of my BFPs I've never really had any notable symptoms in the 2WW. 6 dpo and trying to stay hopeful. Thankfully Greg is keeping me distracted but it's always there in the back of my mind- urgh I'm with you bobster, hate the not knowing.


----------



## bobster

Sorry mack, belated happy birthday to Finn! What have you been up to to celebrate? I can't believe how fast that 2 years has gone! 

Can't believe we've all been chatting on here for over 2 years too!

Jane I'm so glad I'm not the only one!!! Its so hard not to think about it isn't it?! You could have implantation anytime now if you caught the egg. What symptoms are you having? Will you test at 8dpo? It's sooo early, I would try to wait a bit later if you can (total hypocrite I know)


----------



## bobster

Is it just me because I'm squinting on my phone or does mlm's melon look like a cucumber?!


----------



## GI_Jane

Wow 2 years has really flown.

I'm such an idiot, tested this morning at 7dpo and of course was BFN. Probably hasn't even implanted yet (if I caught it)! There's something about ttc that makes me irrational!
Will try and hold out until 10dpo now as don't want to waste my FRER.

Have a great Sunday everyone.


----------



## bobster

Jane font worry I think it makes a lot of people irrational. I always start at 7dpo too and wonder why I'm doing it even as I'm peeing on the stick. Pound shop do 2 tests for a quid if you are desperate but don't want to waste money x 

I'm cd 11 and getting very impatient to start dtd!


----------



## GI_Jane

Will try those £ shop tests bobster thanks. I didn't want to order the internet cheapies that's I used when trying for Greg as they're so bad for evaps but will give these ones a try.

8dpo and feeling out- no symptoms at all and feeling quite down like I get when af is due.


----------



## bobster

Jane I'm sorry to hear that but fingers crossed that its still too early. With jack I had a stark white bfn at 7dpo and then at 8dpo in the evening I got that very strange shadow but I had to squint for ages to see it. 

Superdrug tests are really good, quite cheap and very sensitive. They are the ones I got the shadow line on. My work ones were still bfn at 8dpo. 

I think you're still in the running jane but sometimes 'you just know' af is coming :( Have you tested again?


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks bobster. Will get some in for next cycle.

Yes tested this morning at 9dpo and bfn.

I know there is still a chance and I'm not out yet but I do feel out so don't think I'll test again and will wait for af.

Looks like I didn't need to worry about trying a month earlier! I am very disappointed- has made me realise how much I do want this despite how much I protest.

Here's to an august BFP for you and I bobster!


----------



## bobster

Yes Jane here-here to that! I really want it too. 

The last 3 cycles I've developed BV (bacterial vaginosis) on cd 10 and needed to use rephresh to get my ph back down. It's awful! I've also taken some antibiotics for it each month. It's really getting me down as I hardly ever got it before. I just don't know why it's happening and I've read it can reduce your chances of conception :( 

Just done an opk and it's no where near positive yet which is good so I'm hoping it clears up before ovulation. Its putting me off sex as I'm so paranoid about smelling weird. Poor OH is being really nice about it though and we are still dtd. I get really put off by it to the point of stopping sex half way through in the last 2 cycles. BV is basically when your ph gets out of whack and your numbers of healthy bacteria fall which creates an imbalance in the vagina and symptoms like a thinner discharge and funky odour. They don't really know what causes it and it can't be passed to partners. 

Have you ever had it? I've read about yogurt soaked tampons being good for some people but it's a bit yuk. At the moment I'm willing to try anything though. I just hope it goes away in time :( 

You are still very early so I still have hope for you this month but I know the feeling well when you get disappointed. If you can try to leave the tests and wait for af due date. On a plus note if it's not this month you are a month closer to your BFP (hopefully in August with me)!


----------



## bobster

Plus Jane you didn't dtd much this cycle if I remember correctly so chances may be a bit smaller. Maybe dtd much more and particularly before predicted O next month. That's my plan this cycle.. Although I did that last cycle and nothing (sigh).

Mack are you Ttc next month too? It will be nice going through it again with you gals, and we get a new baby in the group to coo over and make us try even harder with our dtd efforts! Can't wait to hear your news mlm very soon! X


----------



## mackjess

Hi all. Bobster, yes I've had problems with BVs before. I started making sure I eat greek yogurt daily and take a good probiotic. My former boss recommended this one to me after Finn started daycare. He said it helped him and his wife a lot with frequent colds etc, and they felt better overall. I switched to it about a year ago and really like it. It seems to work better than cheapies I was buying at the drugstore.

https://www.amazon.com/Garden-Life-Ultimate-Probiotic-Capsules/dp/B000GWG8FS/


Mlm, how are you feeling?

Jane, I'll be TTC again in Sept. I'm supposed to wait 3 months after my vaccine so I build immunity, and that would be in August, so I want to make sure it's effective. I OV pretty early in the month, so barely over a month til I try in Sept. Eek. 

Moving Thursday. Finn had a lovely birthday yesterday. I'll make his album public on FB for a bit if you want to take a peep.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...201.1073741844.1368587884&type=1&l=699ef1f491


----------



## mlm115

9dpo is still early, but as you've said, sometimes you do just know. I think it's kinda cool that you ladies are both ttc at the same time. Maybe you will get bfps at the same time too!

Thanks for sharing the pics Mack! Love the Mickey Mouse/Goofy theme. That first picture of Finn in the wagon is adorable!! Such a cute little boy. 

Afm, I'm ready for this little lady any time! I'm at 2cm and 50-60% effaced, and her head is super low. I'm optimistic those are good signs that she will come soon, but you really never know. I spent a few hours in Labor and Delivery yesterday, but everything is fine and no signs of baby just yet. I've been cramping and have had a lot of contractions for a while now too, which I guess happens with second babies. I'm getting pretty excited too &#128512;


----------



## bobster

Mackjess Finn is just gorgeous! What lovely pictures. I bet he loved all the fuss and attention :) did he figure out how to unwrap his presents quickly? He's changed so much since last time we saw pictures. 

Mlm oh my god how exciting!! It's sounds like it's progressing and hopefully this means you are well on the way to having her before or on your due date!! So exciting! I can't wait to hear your news, it's so exciting!!! You are soon going to be a mum of 2! Bonkers :) x

Jane how are you doing? Are you managing to keep distracted a bit since your test this morning? Are you doing that thing where you keep looking at your test imaging lines or us that just me haha?! 

Afm- I'm feeling a bit glum today. Me and OH are so busy all the time working or taking it in turns with childcare that I feel like we haven't had any quality time for ages. If we have the odd day off together u just feel shattered. I'm looking forward to a week in the sun as a family in October. 

Jacks so full of energy all the time and because I'm on my own with him a lot it's so tiring keeping him entertained all day long when I have a million other jobs to do before I go back to work. Shouldn't moan as I know it's just normal I just really feel ready for a break!


----------



## mlm115

I think we can all probably relate to how you're feeling bobster! As much as we love these little ones, they are a LOT of work!! You definitely deserve a vacation to relax. Any chance you can get someone to watch Jack so you and OH can sneak in a date night before October? I think even just getting out for dinner just the two of you might be nice?


----------



## GI_Jane

What a handsome little chap Finn is! looks like he had an enjoyable day- I bet he slept very well that night!! I like the cake.
Good luck for the move tomorrow- hope it's not too stressful. 
Not long until you are joining us on the TTC rollercoaster Mack! 

Eeeek bobster the BV sounds horrible. Maybe it's where you are run down? Where did you book for October? Barcelona? will you be away for Jacks birthday? I feel the same as you bobster, there just seems a distance between DH and I, we have discussed it so I know we are all good it's just hard when everything is focused on your boy. 

mlm this is so exciting! Very good signs that she will be on time! I'm looking forward to hearing your birth story and how Norah reacts to having a sister! 

10 dpo and haven't tested. Went out last night and had 1 glass of wine and then felt really nauseous in the taxi on the way home. Don't think there is anything in it though- I suspect I will end up doing one more test before af is due knowing me.

yes we only dtd once in the fertile window so must up the effort next cycle. Haha bobster, it's not just you- I always get them back out the bin and have another look!


----------



## bobster

Yes it's good to know others have the sane feelings. I wouldn't swap my life for the world but you know how it is. We're hoong to ask dans mum if she'll have him overnight at some point soon to give us some couple time. 

Jane how are you doing now? Have you resisted testing? I wonder if you actually ovulated a bit later than you thought so that's why it was bfn earlier? How are uou estimating o day? 

Mlm any more signs? 

Mack are you feeling excited for ttc soon?


----------



## GI_Jane

How is the unpacking going mackjess?

Is the BV clearing up bobster?

How you doing Mlm?

I tested yesterday and bfn on a super drug test (I just couldn't hold out until af is due on Monday). But it's ok- looking ahead to the next cycle now. 

Hmm wondering if I should confirm o by using OPKs, I just go by looking at body symptoms. Do you think OPKs make it more stressful? The thing is, with us only dtd twice a month I need all the help I can get.
I said to DH I'm not pregnant and we both agreed to make more of an effort next month! I'm not great at interpreting lines so I might push the boat out and get the clearblue digital ones. 

Have you started ramping up the shagging bobster? :sex: lol


----------



## bobster

Sorry for bfn but glad you are thinking positvèly about the next cycle. I like the digital opk's but I buy the pound shop ones and test with those until I get strong lines and then use a digi one to confirm as they are too expensive orherwise. I find the poundshop ones tend to 'fade in' and then in a matter of a day or so go from clearly negative to blazing positive. I got 20 digi opk's on amazon for £27. Also I would get the old style ones which just have :) or :( as the ones which detect 'high fertility' are meant to be not as good if You read the reviews. 

I'm not sure if the bv has cleared up yet, need to check at work on Monday. we've been dtd the last few days but cm has been really watery and lots of it, but no ewcm. Have you ever had this? It was so much yesterday when dtd it felt a bit squelchy (sorry tmi).. Not had so much before. No smell anymore so thats good. Going to try to dtd for the next few days. Opk is still faint and no where near positive, due to o on Tuesday or Wednesday so hopefully will get on it during the next few days! 

Mlm any more signs?


----------



## bobster

Mack how's the move going? Is Finn confused by it all?


----------



## mlm115

Sorry about the bfn Jane. I personally like opks, but I prefer to be planned and know exactly what's going on as opposed to going with the flow when it comes to ttc. I find it more stressful to be wondering if I O'd or not! I agree with bobster about saving the digi opks for when it's closer to when you know you are going to ovulate because they are expensive! Fingers crossed for next cycle!!

Sounds like you're getting a good start already this cycle bobster! Hopefully the bv is gone by now, that must be annoying for you. 

I totally forgot about the move Mack, hope it went well and you aren't too stressed!

No big labor signs for me yet. I'll get checked again tomorrow, so will see if I've dilated any more. I'm pretty sure I have lost bits of my plug in the last few days, so that's different for me. Nothing major though. I do feel like baby is dropped totally though, my belly looks smaller to me now and I'm feeling more lower pressure. I'm reallllly hoping she comes next week!!


----------



## bobster

All good signs mlm! Not long to go now. Waiting in anticpation for your updates :)


----------



## GI_Jane

oh mlm, sounding good! your pumpkin will be here before the end of this month I think!

I will try the OPKs next cycle- do you ladies use FMU or later wee? 

I've had squelching before too bobster lol. Hoping this is your cycle :flower:


----------



## mlm115

I've always gotten my positive opks in the afternoon. Not sure if it's different for everyone though.


----------



## bobster

I think early morning is ok for the digis but not for the cheapie ones. Last cycle on o day I had positive cheapie with fmu though and confirmed it with digi. I think the strength of your urine determines it sometimes too as I had a :) in morning then the :( in the afternoon with weak wee and then a :) in the evening. I got af 14 days after. 

This month I still have really faint lines and no :) yet. Still dtd every other day or so. Hope it comes soon as I'm cd 18 today and worried OH will get burnt out. We tried to dtd this morning but he couldn't manage it. May just wait for :) then ramp it up then.


----------



## bobster

Mlm any more signs? I had a feeling you were in labour today


----------



## mlm115

I wish! No labor yet. I'm thinking it will be at least another week.


----------



## GI_Jane

In that case I hope you're keeping busy distracting yourself Mlm and you're not too uncomfortable. Your pregnancy seems to have gone so quick (for me).

Af only just arrived today, 5 days late so no wonder I got bfn this month, I was way off doing the deed! So I went and got the cheapie OPKs so I know better for next month.

Sounds like you're keeping OH busy bobster. Did you get your smiley face?


----------



## bobster

No! I don't know what's going on this month :( no smileys and all faint lines on the cheapies. Also no ewcm to speak of! We are still bd'ing just in case but I'm getting stressed waiting for o now. Cd 21 today. I usually get ewcm or signs of o up to a week before but this month nothing. Wish my body would behave! 

Ah you must have ovulated later than you thought. See what you think to the opk's and if you get stressed or don't like it then it's not a lot of money to waste at least. Did you get the ones from pound land?


----------



## GI_Jane

That's odd bobster, do you think it's the antibiotics for the bv that is causing o to be later? I have no idea if that's possible :shrug:. I hope it comes soon for you :coffee:

I'm so pleased af is finally here and can get on with the next cycle. Yes bobster they're the pound shop ones so will give them a try this month and see- I bought 3 packs but as you say not a lot of money if I don't get on with them.


----------



## mackjess

Some times all I get are faint lines on cheapies then they go away so I assume I missed the surge. Perhaps it's that?

MLM, how are you feeling? So close now!

I'm tired, stressed and done moving. Yay!!

AF was late for me too. Which I think is my new normal, but I still POAS twice while worrying about it! I'm going to NTNP this month and officially TTC next month. Already freaking out a bit about it. =/


----------



## bobster

Glad you are looking forward to this cycle jane. Are you taking prenatals?

Mack yay that's so exciting! Fingers crossed for an easy and quick bfp for you.

Mlm anymore signs? 

Afm I got some ewcm yesterday and today I got my smiley! Yay! But... We tried to dtd today and OH couldn't do it :( it's so annoying and upsetting. I will try again with him tomorrow. 

I think next month I'm not going to put out until my positive opk as we have been doing it regularly for ages now and it's just typical that he can't preform now! I could cry :(


----------



## bobster

What do you think to my chances? I got positive opk cd 23 and we bd'd cd 15,16,19,21,22 and today cd 24. Do you think we should do I tomorrow or later tonight? I feel tired and I know Oh is getting tired and less enthusiastic. I just wish we managed yesterday would have felt better but I'm so glad we got an attempt in this morning


----------



## bobster

His erections have been a bit weak as he's not felt like it the last 2 times. I hope that doesn't affect how many sperm are there... I feel like I've bullied him into it a bit. I was annoyed yesterday when he couldn't do it so I think tomorrow was a forced one for me. Poor man...


----------



## mlm115

Personally, I think you've covered your bases pretty well. Smep is exhausting, and I've rarely dtd after ovulation. I'm almost positive all of my bfps have come from dtd before my positive opks. DH has told me before too how exhausting ttc is, poor guys! You'd think they'd be happy to be dtd more, but I guess not!


----------



## bobster

I know! I think it takes the shine off when it's for a purpose.. I feel bad for him but it's done now. I don't think we'll get anymore in. Feeling crampy and bloated bleugh. 

How are you feeling now mlm? Anymore show appearing? Hope you are taking it as easy as you can and you are getting a bit of help with Norah? I wonder what she'll make of her new sister. How have you done the nursery mlm? Is it similar or different to Norah's? 

When do you think is the best time to take the cot sides off? We've still got jacks on but I'm contemplating taking them off. It just worries me that he may roll out or get out and wander into here in the middle of the night. He sleeps really well in his cot but someone put something on fb about their little one going into a bed from 12 months when they could walk!


----------



## GI_Jane

So pleased you got your smiley face bobster and that you and OH maximised your chances this month. Did you use preseed too?
Yes taking prenatals bobster. Which brand are you using? I got one that has the day written on the blister pack- my mind is a sieve these days!


----------



## mackjess

MLM-baby watch here. How are you feeling? :)

Jane- SMEP IS exhausting. But, I got my BFPs from early BD too I think so it sounds like you got it covered. When we were trying to TTC last time I'd sometimes miss the window after getting positive OPKs, but I was always relieved by the OPK anyway. I'm sure it will be much harder to try to SMEP now!! I'm tired a lot, and I know if I initiate something DH will know why I'm doing it, and then he'll have trouble too. Something about him thinking about that puts too much pressure on him. We only need you for one thing guys, man up!! Then we do all the work. ;)

Bobster, how are you feeling this cycle? Yay for a happy face. I'm going to OPK this month too dang it. I hope the meds are helping. It's so uncomfortable. I had issues with that after Finn. I think my hormones were still a mess and BF had me wrangled for quite some time.

AFM. Just finishing AF. Settling in the new house and I do love it here. Several family members have asked about us having so much extra room. I've let on like we haven't thought about another baby just because you never know. I'll be 38 in a few weeks, I am positive about things but at the same time I don't want to get my hopes up too much. Or have to explain anything if TTC takes awhile. People can be so nosy! :)


----------



## mlm115

So exciting to be in your new house Mack! I'm sure Finn likes having the extra space to play around in. Glad you are enjoying it. 

I had a doctors appointment this morning. I'm at 3.5 cm, and she could feel the water sack. Crazy. She did a membrane sweep as well. The doctor thinks I will have the baby within a week, but you never know! At least if I do go over, it would be an easy induction. Since the sweep and hearing how I'm progressing, I'm just sitting here waiting to go into labor! Getting a little nervous!


----------



## GI_Jane

Eeek Mlm, so close- looking forward to hearing updates!

Lol mackjess, people really are nosy- I had two people ask me the same thing last week. I'm just finishing af as well. What cd do you normally ovulate?- perhaps we'll be in the 2WW together this month.

How you doing bobster at the start of the 2ww?


----------



## mackjess

According to my tracker, I should OV on the 13th. It seems I'm usually a couple days later than the tracker, but I start doing the OPKs about 4 days before and and usually get a positive near that.


----------



## mlm115

She's here! Audrey was born about 5 hours ago : )

Omg that was crazy. Got to the hospital around 3:30, baby was born at 5:30. No time to get the IV in, so no epidural. Totally medication free! While it was pretty painful, I will say that I feel so much better post delivery than I did last time. Ok time to snuggle the little one now : )


----------



## GI_Jane

Just wonderful Mlm, congratulations!
That's was super quick!...and a beautiful name choice.

Did you labour at home for a long time? How are DH and Norah?

You are hard core going med free. Get some rest super mamma. :flower:


----------



## bobster

:happydance: Woooooo! Well done mlm!!! Fabulous news!!!! Can't wait to see pictures. Enjoy these precious moments :) :) :) and absolutely beautiful name !!!!


----------



## mackjess

OMG MLM that really snuck up on you! Congrats. I do love the name as well.


----------



## GI_Jane

How are you and family doing mlm, is it strange now being a family of 4?

How is the 2ww going bobster?

Mackjess this could be your month too! 

Very exciting with all 3 of us back in the game. I'm on cd 9 so a while to go yet. Have started the cheapy opks, it's still early but i wanted to get to grips with what a negative looks like.

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## bobster

I'm 6 fool and so far no symptoms so not feeling confident. I'm already looking towards my next ovulation plan which is to starve OH of sex until my positive opk and then go for it. I'm sick of wasting positive opk day because he's tired out. Mack I'm totally with you on feeling miffed that that's the only job they have to do when they can't manage it! It's so frustrating!!

Jane great idea to do opk's most of your cycle to see the difference. Mine always have a faint line until the day before or the day of positive. It's usually about the sane colour as the control line but never gets darker than it, and I always confirm with a smiley. 

Mack I hope your bfp is as quick as it was ater mc for you. 

Mlm I hope you are ok and recovering after the birth. I
Bet it's so weird having 2 children :) it's so lovely


----------



## GI_Jane

Even with no symptoms I am hopeful for you bobster. With 2 BFPs I had no symptoms (until after 5 weeks) and they were the cycles I least thought possible. Last cycle I had so many symptoms and was convinced I had a good chance and was so very wrong. Please don't lose hope.

Thanks for info about the opks, was wondering if the faint lines were normal. Will pick up the smiley face ones today for confirming like you do.
I like using the cheapies, it helps full fill my POAS obsession!

Been thinking of you mlm and how it's going.


----------



## mlm115

GL with your tww and bd'ing ladies! 

So far having two at home isn't too hard, but dh is off work and both of our parents have come by to spend a lot of time with Norah. We go to our normal schedule next week, which I'm nervous about. Norah can be a handful. It's funny, but now I'm wondering why it was so hard bringing Norah home- just one baby seems so easy in retrospect!


----------



## mlm115

Here's a pic of my girls!

Audrey is very sleepy still. Basically eats then sleeps all day. Norah is warming up and likes to kiss her sisters head and hold her (with our help of course!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## GI_Jane

Beautiful Mlm! A heart warming picture :flower: 
Does Audrey look similar to when Norah she was a new born?

Good to know so far so good! I'm hoping the benefit of experience is a great help second time around.

Are you breastfeeding/expressing? You getting much sleep

Sorry so many questions.

How are you doing bobster, when will you test? I'm cd 12 so have some time to go yet :coffee:


----------



## mackjess

OK that is the sweetest picture! Beautiful little girls you have. Glad you and the family are doing so well. How has sleep been?


----------



## mlm115

So I am breastfeeding - I decided to nurse during the day, and pump once at night while DH gives her a bottle before bed. I'm thinking that she will eat a little more with the bottle and hopefully be fuller and sleep a little better. Plus it's nice to have a bottle available just in case I need someone else to feed her for whatever reason. I may move towards pumping more though after a few weeks or so. Breast feeding has been fine, no issues aside from a little soreness in my nipples. 

I'm having a hard time getting Audrey to sleep in her bassinet at night. She's been wanting to sleep while being held at night, which doesn't work well when I want to sleep too! During the day she will sleep fine in the bassinet though so I'm not sure why that is. Any ideas?


----------



## bobster

Aww mlm they are both so gorgeous. What a lovely family you have. Do you think she sleeps during the day in her basket because of the background noise? She'll be so used to all the noises in your tummy that maybe the quiet of night wakes her up. Just an idea but why don't you try an app of womb sounds or some kind of background noise and see if that helps? 

I succumbed and took a test today at 8dpo. I don't feel like this is my month as no symptoms to speak of but I'm sure I see something on the test where the line should be. I know I got that nasty evap a few cycles ago though so I'm not holding out much hope. Can you see anything or is my mind playing tricks?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## bobster

I think it was in my head as I retested and bfn.. Oh well


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster I think I see something very faint. I'm on my phone so is very small. Definitely test again the next couple days with FMU.

Mlm we used to warm up the sheets a bit with a hot water bottle so he wasn't going from warm arms to a cold mattress- but it was winter so not sure how applicable this is to you in the summer.


----------



## mlm115

Bobster, definitely test again in a day or two... I think I may see something there?


----------



## bobster

Well I'm pregnant. Faint bfp on a superdrug test this morning (9dpo)

I feel anxious as no symptoms apart from mild cramping and with jack I had sore boobs from really early on. Hope you can see it
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## GI_Jane

Congratulations bobster, your news has made my day. I saw the email notification of your post in the H&M changing room and I let out a little shriek. So excited for you.

Of course you will worry given all our previous experiences but honestly with Greg and the one before I had no symptoms at all.

I bet DH is happy! 

How you feeling? Will you do a digital?


----------



## GI_Jane

That's a great line for 9dpo.x


----------



## bobster

Thanks jane. I'm still in shock! I've made a Tshirt for jack to wear for when OH gets home saying 'I'm going to be a big brother'! So I told you guys before him hahah poor OH. I really hope it's a sticky one. I don't think I'll start to relax until after I've seen bean on a scan! Xxx


----------



## bobster

My line does look the same strength as 9dpo with jack so that's good at least. I think I implant early as I could see where the line was meant to be at 7dpo on the night and then the shadow colourless line appeared when I tilted it shortly after the time limit at 8dpo. I really want to get excited but I'm so scared of jinxing it!


----------



## GI_Jane

Love the t-shirt idea bobster. It was so worth tiring out OH this cycle wasn't it! Let us know how the news goes down- I wonder if he'll spot the t shirt right away!

We all totally understand how you feel. I bet your finding it hard to focus on anything else today. I'm so happy for you. I was feeling really glum and negative this morning and your news totally made my day :hugs:

Did you use pre seed this cycle? Was this your 3rd cycle trying?
What days did you dtd and your positive OPK? (Looking for some tips here!)


----------



## mlm115

Ahhhhh!!! Bobster that is awesome news! Great line for 9dpo. I know I'm super hormonal right now, but that seriously brought a little tear to my eye. Congrats &#128512;


----------



## mackjess

OMG OMG OMG!!! So excited Bobster!! how many DPO? sorry didn't have time to read, I just wanted to check to see a test update. I forgot to reply yday I thought I saw something.


----------



## mackjess

OK, I had time to read more. I agree that is a great line for 9DPO!! Most are still negative that early. I'm sure it's sticky.

And MLM, I don't think it's just your hormones. The big brother t-shirt got me right in the feels. :)

Jane, I'm not quite TTC just yet. I've been doing OPKs just to see when and make sure I am OV before we start next month. Aug is technically 3 months after my measles booster, and since I ov pretty early in the month I want to wait til Sept to make sure I've built up enough immunity. How are your tests going? I'm supposed to OV Thurs so I hope to see a dark line tonight.

MLM, hope sleep gets better soon. I've read and been warned newborns are pretty nocturnal the first few weeks and that should change soon. Finn wasn't that way, I just remember the nurses, our parenting class and our ped all saying that was normal and common. I can't remember the exact reasons right now.


----------



## bobster

Thanks ladies for your reassurance. I'm just shocked as the only symptoms I've had is Achey back and cramps which reminds me of the mc's. I hope my period doesn't come. I did a frer im which has the best Line out of all of them. I might keep an eye on the strength of the line every 2 days to make sure it's getting darker. My frer from 9dpo is stronger than jacks though so that must be a good thing. Stay away af! I'm just going out to meet a friend who's having Ivf so I really hope it works for her or I'll feel awful. I did an opk too just to test the theory that it goes positive and it didn't so don't bother with that haha. The peeing obsession begins! 

Jane I will let u know which days I dtd according to o tomorrow. I know we dtd much more than previous cycles though. It was roughly the same pattern that we dtd for jack. 

Mackjess good idea using opk's this month to get an idea of your cycle. Will you avoid dtd this month? Has Finn settled into the new house? 

Mlm I second warming the cot up too. We used to wrap a hot water bottle up and put it in there before he went in. I think when they are so little they just want as much human contact and cuddles as possible as it must feel scary and strange being in the world and adjusting. When I think back to the stress of no sleep it worries me but at least we all now know it's not forever!


----------



## GI_Jane

Have a lovely evening out bobster. Will you say to your friend or not yet?

I'm keeping everything crossed for you that it's sticky.

Did OH spot the t shirt?

Mackjess, I think I don't usually o until around day 20 and only cd13 today so a positive is a way off yet. Hoping I do get a positive OPK as this is my first month using them. Still getting faint lines and will start testing twice a day as it gets closer, will be interesting to see if I o when I think I do.

I mentioned to DH how many times I want to dtd this cycle (only every other night for like a week) and he didn't seem too keen :growlmad:


----------



## bobster

How can he not be keen! God men... Honestly I felt like I was moles molestering my man as he didn't want it as often as we did it. But straight after Hess all up for it! Maybe it's because of the pressure of performing for us at the right time.. Maybe keep quiet when you get your positive jane. I found having more concentrated (darker) urine helped get a nice strong line at ovulation as when I retested later on with dilute urine it wasn't positive


----------



## Aspe

Hey ladies,

Can I join this thread? I just had a miscarriage last week at 5 weeks and I have been having a hard time emotionally over it. Would love to talk to more ladies rather than just googling. 

We want a second child. However, now I am finding myself with a recurring thought. Is it mean of me to try again since we lost our baby. I feel like it is very mean of me. 

The Doctor says something did not form right in regards to cells. However, to me it was still or should have been my baby. And I lost my baby. 

Thanks


----------



## GI_Jane

Hi Aspe, welcome. 
Sorry for your loss.
It's not mean at all to start trying again straight away and many women do.
For me I didn't get pregnant for about another 6 months after my first loss (we were trying for #1) and looking back, in some ways I'm glad that I had that chance to mourn my loss rather than smoothing over the grief with another pregnancy. With my second loss it's been nearly a year and only now am I feeling ready to try again wholeheartedly. 

Did you get pregnant easily with #1?


----------



## GI_Jane

I think he's really tired bobster, he is constantly on the go (he has a long commute, 12 hour days, broken sleep and is training for a big race in September). But I asked him while I was on AF if he wanted to try again this cycle and he said yes 'just let me know when you're back in action' were his words.
I will just have to jump him when i get the positive opk- hope i don't miss the surge now!
Greg will be staying at the inlaws for 3 nights from Sunday so hoping the positive will coincide with then and we can at least do it more than once.
Greg is going to be 3 by the time I fall pregnant at this rate!

How you doing this morning bobster?

Did you get your positive OPK mackjess?


----------



## GI_Jane

Sorry, yet another post from me!

bobster you know the pound shop OPKs, you said they 'fade in'...do you mean that they get progressively darker over the days leading to ovulation?

I've got a much darker test this morning but unfortunately I chucked the wee before I could confirm with a digital as I thought it is way to early for me (cd14 of a 34 day cycle seems early). No EWCM yet but a bit wetter.

What do you think, is this a negative as not as dark at the control line?

Test line is the one closest to the white end. Think I will jump DH tonight anyway :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1018.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Aspe

Jane, it took us about 6 months to conceive my first son. I had an hysteroscopy and once the bleeding stopped, we proceeded to baby dance. Then I fell pregnant. I say to this day, that procedure must have cleaned me out and/or my cervix was still open for me to get pregnant so fast after. 

I ordered some digital ovulation tests the other day, as I prefer those over line tests. To me, subconsciously, that told me I wanted to try again. 

However, the thought in my mind all the time is, if I should. Like, I just lost my precious baby. Should I be able to conceive again. Maybe this should be the end to ttc. Why should I be allowed to have another baby if my last one never had a chance to be born.


----------



## GI_Jane

Be kind to yourself Aspe, your loss was only last week.
Only time will tell how you feel as your cycle progresses.
:hugs:


----------



## Aspe

Thanks. My emotions are running pretty strong now. 
In reality, is it mean of me to ttc again? Or really, just me being emotionally torn yet.


----------



## GI_Jane

It is not mean to start TTC again Aspe and I think you have already decided that you want to. 
Perhaps emotionally you may benefit from waiting a month or two but that's completely up to you and DH.


----------



## mackjess

Jane that's not quite positive just yet. Mine look like that for about 2 days. I had one late last night that was darker, but I hadn't held the bathroom breaks very long and I usually get my positive in the afternoon. I think my surge was yesterday and I just missed it. Usually they go almost stark white or super faint after my surge, so I don't worry so much that I didn't get the absolute positive. I had a bit of soreness this am so I think I'm about on scheduled. The test can be positive 24-48 hours before you ovulate, and I'm supposed to tomorrow. It will be interesting if I feel the twinge. I don't always but I will be more alert for it.

Hello aspe. Sorry for your loss and the whirlwind of emotions. Nothing you are doing right now is mean, promise.


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks mackjess. It's good to see that I am getting there with the OPKs- I didn't think they would work for me for some reason. SOunds like yours is bang on time :thumbup:


----------



## bobster

I'm sorry for your loss too aspe :( it is awful. Don't punish yourself as its nothing you could have done. How old is your other dc? Focus on them to help you through it. 

Jane this month I never got darker than that line you got and it confirmed with a digi so I would dtd just in case. I wonder if your cycle is just a bit shorter this month or if your body is just gearing up to o? Have you had any ewcm? 

Wow 3 days away is amazing! Will it be hard leaving him for that long though? Where are you going? 

Mackjess I'm glad your cycle is behaving, let's hope it does next month too! 

Mlm how are you feeling? 

I retested on my second frer today to see some progression from 9-11dpo and it's barely got any darker. I'm a bit worried but what will be will be. I might buy one more box to keep an eye on it. Work tests are still mega faint.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mlm115

Looks like good progression to me Bobster &#128512;. I think I went through 6 tests after my first bfp to check progression. It's so hard until that first ultrasound.


----------



## bobster

Thanks mlm I'm glad im not the only one.i have only done 2 frees so I went to buy some cheaper Asda tests today to check progression. Frers get so expensive! I just wish my work tests would darken. There's 2 different types, ones a pink dye which shows a really faint positive after the 3 minute time limit and the other is a blue dye that is completely negative! Just shows how less sensitive medical tests can be!


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks bobster, we did dtd last night just in case but I'm thinking I'm still gearing up to o as OPK is the same strength today and digital is negative and no EWCM or the facial spots I usually get. Will keep testing.

I think your most recent test is a little darker bobster but I can understand your worry :hugs:. Maybe keep to the super drug brand as that was sensitive for you, is that getting darker?


----------



## mackjess

I think it looks good! Your levels are so low the first day, even doubling isn't much higher. For 11 DPO that is a really good positive IMO. 

But, I'd be a total POAS addict myself. hehehehe.


----------



## GI_Jane

Are you OK bobster?


----------



## bobster

Hello. Yes I'm ok thanks Jane. Thanks for your comments on recent tests. 

I've come down with an awful bug. Feel achey and hot/cold and all bunged up. Been off work today to sleep it off. Still testing daily. The lines are darkening but very slowly. I'm anxious about it but I've been using cheap tests so going to buy some free tomorrow to compare with those earlier tests. 

How is everyone else? 

Any positive opks yet? Mlm I hope you are enjoying these early days. When does hubby go back to work?


----------



## GI_Jane

That sucks that you're feeling poorly bobster. Are you feeling more pregnancy symptoms or difficult to tell with your bug?
I'm glad the lines are going in the right direction :thumbup: when would af be due?

How was oh reaction to the t shirt, did he spot it straight away?

Did you use preseed this cycle?

Cd17 and no positive yet. That pic I posted at cd14 was the darkest I've had. We're dtd every other day at the moment.


----------



## bobster

Jane keep testing! I didn't O until cd 23 this cycle so was getting disheartened but it will happen soon for you I'm sure. Have you had any Ewan yet? 

I am not really feeling any symptoms. My left boob is a bit tender at the side and I'm tired but again I think that's the bug. 13dpo today so ad is due tomorrow! It's nerve wracking. No cramps though which is clearly remember with Jack around ad time. Not sure if I'm happy about no cramps or not because of that! It's such a confusing time haha. 

We dtd the 2 consecutive days before positive opk and I'm sure that's what did it for us as we did the same the cycle I got pregnant with Jack. I wonder if that means another boy? 

I'll try to load my recent frer- I'm reassured by seeing them darken as my other tests don't seem to be darkening the same
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mlm115

How is your dh doing Jane? Feeling the pressure about dtd? Did you decide to use pressed as well?

Great progression lines Bobster! If it makes you feel better, i usually don't get real symptoms til I'm around 6 weeks. When will you get your first scan at the doctor?

Audrey has done better with her sleep the last two nights. I've managed to get her sleeping in her rock n play for 3-4 hour stretches between feedings, which has made me feel so much better. Hopefully she just keeps getting better as she gets older. It's crazy how in love with this little one I am. Without all the fear with the unknown of having my first, it's so much easier to relax. Norah is also loving her little sis now. She likes to walk by her to wave and say hi, and she wants to "hold" her all the time. It's pretty adorable.


----------



## bobster

Aww that's so cute! It's so nice to hear how much more relaxed it is for you this time around. I hope the sleep continues in the right direction too! That is amazing for a newborn! I always wonder how you can love another as much as the first but it must just happen which is reassuring. I must say I feel instinctively protective over my abdomen now which I never really had with Jack- I think it's because I know what's growing in there whereas with the first I was more focused on my body growing and changing. Does that sound weird? I hope Jack enjoys being a big brother too. First scan will be 9 weeks (private) as a reassurance check for me and then we'll have our nhs one which looks for genetic problems at 12 weeks. 

I've not booked an appointment with gp yet to get in with the midwife. I'm going to wait until af is firmly missed first and then do it. Don't want to jinx things. 

Jane I'm sorry I forgot to answer your question about the Tshirt- he didn't notice it straight away. I had to make a point of getting OH to go closer to him and then he kind of paused for a bit and just said 'really?!?' In a really shocked way! It took a while for it to sink in haha. I think he was a bit disappointed not to get more 'trying' time! We've only dtd once since last ovulation poor guy-back to normal now lol


----------



## bobster

How are you getting on with bf mlm?


----------



## mackjess

Jane I was supposed to ov Thursday, but I don't think I did till today. So I was getting lines for awhile. Had ewcm, sore lower abdomen and pink spotting this morning. I'll do another opks this afternoon and hope I'll see no or a very faint line. With the cheapies I don't always catch the positive, but it usually stops showing up right after ov so I can tell something changed. I think I ov about 2 days after my tracker days from my symptoms and tests. Going to try really hard not to dtd tonight. I'm sure it's too late, but it's hard to skip a chance!

Bobster, maybe there's less cramping since a second pregnancy? Lovely lines.

Mlm, how cute. Have to say you're making#2 seem a lot less scary so thank you for that. Ready to ttc next month.


----------



## mlm115

Glad the tshirt went over well, what a fun way to surprise him!

Mack, I'm glad I'm making it seem less scary- however I have had a lot of help the last 12 days so the real test will be when I'm parenting 2 all by myself!


----------



## bobster

I got a 2-3 on digi today at 14dpo! Feel relieved to get past af due date. Weird no cramps now though like I had with Jack. Maybe it's because I have a baggy uterus now haha! I've booked a scan on 19th September so that's going to be nerve wracking. 

Mackjess it must be so hard not to dtd when you know you are fertile. Sounds like you are so in tune with your cycle so hopefully that will help you get a quick bfp. And your new home should help with the distraction :) and maybe even the bd'ing! 

Jane what cd are you on now? Are you getting worn out yet? I hope your positive comes soon. If in doubt post a pic and we'll analyse it for you!! I think dtd before o is the key. Apparently o day itself is only a 5% chance of conception as the sperm don't have time to capasitate (?spelling) before the egg isn't viable anymore. It's so interesting.. 

Mlm I'm sure you'll be ok once hubby goes back to work. I think having 2 so young will make it harder when you need to get out the house and do things but when they are older it will be a doddle for you as they'll be able to play together and distract each other. Do you have family who can help out who are closeby?


----------



## bobster

Jane any opk news yet? Can't wait for you and mack to get bfps


----------



## GI_Jane

Haha bobster I laughed at your baggy uterus comment. So pleased you got through the af due date and have booked your first scan- so exciting! 

I finally got my positive opk on digital and cheapy opk on cd20 and its there again this morning at cd21. Greg has been at the in laws and DH off work so we've made time for plenty of :sex:. We dtd on cd 14,16,19,20,21 so hoping it's been enough. What day shall I count as 1dpo?
I'm currently laying here with my legs in the air lol.

Sounds like it's going well mlm and you've got to grips with your cycle ready for next month mackjess. So hard to be good and not just go for it this month.


----------



## bobster

Wow Jane you've definitelly covered all bases!!! I would say 1dpo is cd 23


----------



## GI_Jane

The damn smiley face is there again today (cd22) that's 3 days in a row now. I know you're supposed to stop testing once you get your positive but as this cycle is a fact finding mission for me I thought i would see how long my surge is- after researching what's going on I don't think I could have o'd yet :dohh: EWCM is non existent now, I am crampy and boobs a little sore.
I have read that with PCOS you can have a longer surge so maybe this is what's going on.

We dtd last night but thinking I may have to jump DH again tonight. We're pretty worn out now though.

Did you see the GP and get referred to the midwife now bobster?
I remember you saying about maybe looking for a new house from August time, will you wait or start looking?


----------



## bobster

Jane it's quite common to get a few days of smilies. I would stop testing. If your ewcm has gone I bet O day is today. Mine always dries up on the day I actually o anyway. Wouldn't they have seen pcos if you had it on the scans you've had in the past? Maybe not I don't know. Do you have any pcos symptoms like being hairy, overweight, acne etc? 

I wouldn't worry Jane I have read about loads of ladies getting 3+ days of smilies. What are the cheap ones doing? Maybe go off those ones now to save your digis. 

I rang the gp today and booked in with them. Apparently I've got to see them first before seeing the midwife. Seems like a waste of a gp appointment doesn't it with your second baby. I did another test today, the superdrug one was darker than the control line but my work one is still wayyy lighter! They are such rubbish tests! Still feeling so anxious all the time about if my symptoms are going or with the possibility of another mc. I think the heart starts beating in week 5 which is crazy. How on earth is it all possible! 

We're looking for houses at the moment. We have a week off in September so hoping to go and get our letter of principle then so we can start making offers. The house prices in York are crazy high though so it may take some time to find one in our budget where we want to live. What about you? Will you move when baby no.2 comes?


----------



## bobster

I feel so weird with this pregnancy. I don't feel pregnant yet but I just keep crying over everything. I'm not usually a crier. I just feel really down and emotional all the time and I'm not sure why. I don't have that happy excited feeling this time around. I hope that doesn't sound bad like I'm ungrateful because I'm not at all.. I just can't seem to shake this sad/emotional feeling I have (weird).


----------



## GI_Jane

Maybe it's a girl bobster, that extra estrogen messing with you.
Exciting that you're house hunting too...prices here have exploded too.

Cheapie OPKs are also positive. Ultrasounds before we started TTC showed that I had PCO but she stopped short of saying I had the syndrome part so maybe it's a factor, I don't know. I'm also getting twinges on both sides so maybe I'm releasing two eggs this month :shrug:. Anyway DH said we will dtd tonight one last time!

It is a waste of GPs time, they've just introduced a midwife self referal form you can do online down here :thumbup:


----------



## bobster

Hmmmm something's definitely happening in there if you are getting twinges. So exciting! Looks like you've well and truly covered all bases. Now hope this 2ww goes quickly for you! 

I have boy vibes from this little bean. Can only see me having boys now as can't imagine a girl. I just hope to God it's healthy. I always thought I'd want a girl but I'm not so sure now as I love having a little boy. 

Jane are you on prenatals? Did you do baby aspirin or anything with greg? I can't remember now. I've been on baby aspirin since ovulation as I'm copying what I did with Jack. Also started taking omega 3 and vitamin d. 

Self referral makes sense. It's a shame I couldn't just talk to the go over the phone even to save an appointment for someone who needs it.


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey OPKs are negative today. Will take yesterday as o day (cd22) to coincide with the twinges and EWCM drying up. We didn't dtd on o day but did for the 3 days leading up to it (hope it's enough). 2ww now...sigh.

Yes taking prenatals bobster but not baby aspirin. I had taken ba with Greg but the heavy bleeding I had at week 5/6 really scared me and I wonder if it was so heavy because of the ba so opted not to use this time.

You've got your tracker up :thumbup: 

We will stay put in this house for baby #2 but DH job may be moving in the next year so may need to move for that. For now we will stay put. It's cramped (small 3 bed) but we can afford it on one salary.

Have you allowed your self to think about buggies and names bobster or just too early for all that?
Did you used to watch one born every minute, I was obsessed when pregnant with Greg. I guess we know a bit more what to expect this time!

How you doing Mlm and Mack?


----------



## bobster

Oh I dont blame you for not getting a bigger house if it means you can live off one wage. Our house when we buy it too will be tiny as we can't afford a big one. That will be hard as the rented house we live in currently is quite roomy and we've filled it!

I put a ticker on yesterday but I still feel cautious about it. My work tests are as dark as the control line though (finally!) so hopefully that means things are progressing. They only ever got that dark with jacks pregnancy so fingers crossed. 

I think OH will go mad if I say I want a new buggy after the last fiasco but I have had my eye on the silver cross surfs, and of course the bugaboos which do occasionally sell cheaper second hand. What about you? Will you get another one? Jacks still in the sola but he's nearly outgrown it. It pushes so well compared to the gold up strollers


----------



## mlm115

Woo hoo Jane, yay for the positive opks. And you dtd plenty of times, fingers crossed for you!

Love your new ticker Bobster! I'm sure you'll start feeling more confident in this pregnancy as time goes on. Reassuring about your work tests though!


----------



## bobster

Yes thanks mlm. 

How are you getting on? Are you enjoying it? Is it weird having another newborn or are you used to it now? Is hubby back to work now? Sorry for all the questions !


----------



## bobster

2 weeks and 5 days old already!! Time flies


----------



## mlm115

I am really enjoying having a newborn. You forget how little and cuddly they are. DH is back at work- it has been challenging at times, but I feel like I can handle it. I think I'm going to have to get a wrap for baby wearing though, I think it will make it easier than carrying the baby around all the time. I really don't want to jinx myself, but so far things are going well and are not as scary as I imagined. I think I have a calmer attitude this time too, I just feel so grateful and so in love with my kids. Cheesy, I know &#128512;. I will say though that I have relied on Sesame Street a little too much at times to entertain Norah- sometimes it's just easier. Oh well.


----------



## mlm115

My complaint- I'm missing my sleep. I'm the kind of person that does not function well on little sleep. I love getting in my 9 hours and I miss that!!!


----------



## GI_Jane

Well done Mlm, it's good to know it is not too bad! Good idea with the baby sling. The sleep disruption is really hard though isn't it, hope it won't last too long for you. Do you think you'd be tempted to have a third one or you are definitely done?

Pleased your work tests are finally catching up bobster but they sound pretty awful compared to the others you have been using.
The surf is a nice looking buggy but someone I know who has one said the basket is too small and can't even fit a loaf of bread in- just a thought.
I think we will make do with the buggy we have and get one of those buggy boards for Greg to stand on.

I'm only 1 dpo but feeling really negative this month despite how many times we've dtd. We had one last bash at it yesterday just in case! Anyway we shall see!


----------



## GI_Jane

Have you told close family and friends bobster?
What is your due date from your LMP?


----------



## bobster

Due date from ovulation is 24th April. Not told any family yet but I've told a couple of close friends. Otherwise keeping it quiet. I think we'll tell family sooner than the scan but we've not had them all together yet so no chance to. I just want to get past 6 weeks and take it from there. I had the first mc at 5+3 so that will be reassuring too. I just keep thinking what if there's nothing there when they do the scan. 3 weeks to wait! I'm toying with the idea of doing my last digi tonight... I don't know whether to wait until tomorrow instead. Hoping to get 3+. 

Jane how's the 2ww going? i felt really negative too so it doesn't mean anything! I was sure we missed it and felt really upset about. I remember thinking OH wasn't really into it either and I felt like I pressured him into it so I worried that may affect how much sperm were there too. You dtd pretty much the same amount as me this cycle so you never know :)

Mlm I can't tell you how reassuring it is to read how you are getting on! I'm so glad you are not finding it too much of a struggle. It's bound to be harder getting out of the house and things. A baby sling is a really good idea. Have you got a double buggy for when Audrey's older or will you just use a buggy board? So glad you are enjoying it. I must say I'm looking forward to squidging another newborn. I loved it when he fell asleep on me in bed. 

I think I'm going to try and use a sling this time around too. I didn't use one much with Jack. Over in the UK we have places called sling library's where you can go and get advice about slings and rent them to try them out for a week. Do you have anything like that?


----------



## bobster

I just tested again on the digi and it says 2-3 even though I got that 7 days ago. My test from 19dpo to 21dpo (today) has also got slightly lighter. Don't know what this means but it has worried me slightly. I'm still have signs like sore boobs, tiredness and dizziness so hopefully it's not a mc but time will tell I guess. I know testing is probably a bad idea as it makes me obsessed. I was going to stop after a 3+ on the digi but now I will probably carry on to see if the lines darken or get lighter as that will tell me my fate. It's such a worry. I can't wait until I never have to do this ttc lark again!


----------



## GI_Jane

Those dating digis can be a bit behind bobster- didn't you have the same with jack? I remember with Greg I had a similar thing. I waited a couple of days more for them to catch up and I got my 3+. With the normal HPTs they can be so variable. You have had good progression to date and I wouldn't worry about those ones now unless you've had cramping and heavy bleeding to accompany it. It's hard not to let your mind wonder though isn't it. Hugs. 

All being well would you announce on jacks 2nd birthday or maybe it's too long to wait?

I'm not feeling too hopeful this cycle, which is silly given we've done more bd then ever before and using OPKs....it's my defence mechanism and negativity even more so since losing the tube. Going to try and hold out until bank holiday Monday to test.


----------



## bobster

I am similar to you Jane. I always think the worst after cycles where I've been quite positive previously and had bfn. I think it can be quite a good defence mechanism though as if it isn't your month you haven't got hopes up too high. Did you have twinges more from one side than another this cycle? I'm not sure that even means anything though as both ovaries are doing things during o time. 

Thanks for reassurance it helped a lot to read your experience. I just trawled back through our old thread to find out when I got 3+ with Jack and it looks like it was on 23dpo so ill buy some more tests to use on Tuesday. OH will probably kill me but nevermind. He thinks I'm crazy I'm sure. He may be right! 

It was so strange reading our old thread from when we were all pregnant together and talking about our bumps and fruits. I hope you and Mack fall soon so we can compare notes again! 

You ladies have been great cyber friends to share all these weird and wonderful ttc worries with :) and now mlm is a mum of 2! :) :)


----------



## GI_Jane

Did you get your 3+ bobster?

I'm 4/5 dpo and feeling impatient to test! :coffee:


----------



## bobster

Yes got 3+ today whoop! That's it for testing now as it's got a bit ridiculous. I have a stash in my handbag that I carry around with me so OH won't find them in the bin. They are in a bag but it's a bit weird really isn't it so I will ditch them today and stop testing now. I hope you don't think I'm too weird for confessing that lol! 

4-5dpo is The worst because you are neither here or there. Are you going to try to hold out testing or do you think you'll test early? It's so hard when you have tests in the house not to test early. Are you feeling any different?


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey bobster! Lol it's not weird at all. This is how I am with my chocolate wrappers! I hope getting the result has put your mind at ease a little.
Next milestone is previous mc date of 5+3 for you? That's tomorrow right?

I'm trying to hold out until 10 dpo but fear I might cave in early. Usually I keep the tests in the bathroom cabinet but I've stuck them under the bed in a drawer with a ridiculously stiff child proof lock so if I do want to test it will be a mission to get to them and plan to only break them out next Sunday at the earliest! I'm so bad for early testing!

I had the urge yesterday so used a cheap OPK just to get the thrill lol. Is that crazy?


----------



## bobster

Lol! Are you my twin??? 

It is crazy but I'm glad I'm not the only one to do things like that. 

Good job on putting them in the child proofed box under the bed. I'm actually laughing out loud now at the thought of you locking them up away from yourself! Lol lol We are all crackers...


----------



## bobster

I had to take a box of pregnancy tests to another clinic that we run and I pinched about 10 out of the box and put them in the glove box and forgot about them. OH found them. What he must think of me! Lol


----------



## GI_Jane

We are crackers bobster!
I reckon our dh's must know by now that TTC makes us nuts!

No symptoms to speak of bobster. A couple of twinges maybe but nothing out of the ordinary from a non pregnant cycle.


----------



## mackjess

lol, I am laughing about the bed under the box and the glove box of tests. POAS is REAL ladies, it is real. :)

Not much to report here. Housewarming party this Saturday so have been busy. We have had dinners the last 2 weekends and guests stay last weekend so that was fun. Love the roomier house. One of our friends has a son 3 years older than Finn and they played and were thick as thieves. After they left DH mentioned that Finn needs a sibling. Panicked me a bit! I don't want to get anyones hopes up. 

Waiting for AF in a few days, then soon to TTC.

FX Jane! and Bobster lovely about the tests. The 3+ is very reassuring I'm sure.


----------



## mlm115

You guys are too funny, I love it haha. I actually still have a box of my old pregnancy tests stashed under my sink from when I was checking to make sure my lines were darkening. It's oddly difficult for me to toss them out, I don't know why!

Awesome on your 3+ Bobster! Good luck holding out to test Jane, I know I never could &#128512;. I'm feeling positive for you this cycle!

I did get a double stroller. It is a side by side (Britax B-Agile), and my only concern is it being too wide for doorways or aisles. I think it will be perfect for walks outside, parks, zoos, etc though. Maybe I'll get a riding board too though.


----------



## bobster

Oh yes mlm I always had the worry of side by side ones being too wide too. On the other hand though with the double ones that are stackered I always feel sorry for the little baby underneath. How are you getting on with getting Audrey to sleep in her basket now? 

Jane how's the 2ww going? Are you 6 or 7 dpo today? Any more twinges? 

Mackjess when's next predicted O due? I'm glad you are enjoying your new house. and it's good hubby sounds keen to have another. 

Afm I keep getting cramps (different to af ones) that are panicking me slightly. I think it's because I'm really constipated. I am usually really regular. It feels like lots of pressure in my womb and is really uncomfortable. Nausea also started last night and I had it this morning too but it seems to be ok at the moment. With Jack it didn't start until 7 weeks so I was hoping i would have a few weeks without it first but it is strangely reassuring I guess.


----------



## mackjess

Mlm-I feel bad it seems like we hardly take Finn anywhere or used our stroller. I'm not sure if I will get a double or a sit and stand if I have another. I hope I'll use it more. =/

Set to OV around the 8th of Sept. Pretty pleased that AF started yday right on time.

Jane, FX for you. How is 2WW going? I'm already antsy so I know it's going to kill me.

Bobster lovely symptoms. I'm jealous. :)


----------



## bobster

Not long until your o date mackjess! Fingers crossed for 2 May/June babies :)


----------



## GI_Jane

Break out the All bran bobster! Eeek for the nausea but reassuring as you say. Do you use sea bands? They helped me previously.

Yey mackjess, pleased your cycle is behaving and not long until you o next- your cycle sounds lovely and short, how many days is it? My 34-39 cycle seems like an age!

I'm 6/7 dpo. To be honest I could be more as I've chosen the first negative day after the 3 in a row smiley faces/and day after that as 1dpo. Some people would argue to count the day after the first positive as 1dpo which makes me 9dpo today- hmmm can you tell I'm trying to justify testing tomorrow- naughty I know!
No real symptoms to speak of, the odd brief twinge in the ovary area and more centrally below- will keep you posted!


----------



## mackjess

FX for you Jane!

I'm weird and I like testing early. yes I'm disappointed by negatives, but at the same time it gives me something to do so I still feel less impatient. But I know others getting a BFN is really hard so it's best to skip it. I think I'm just too nosey to not be an early tester.


----------



## bobster

Jane I too counted the day after the last :) opk as as 1dpp. I think that's more accurate so try to hold off a few more days if you can


----------



## GI_Jane

BFN this morning at 7/8 dpo on a super drug 10 mI/UL. 
A bit disheartened but it's still early. Will test again in a coupe of days.

You're right mackjess the testing early helps with feeling impatient but the negatives torment me a little.

Good to know you count dpo the same way bobster- gives me hope that I'm just testing a little too early. I've only ever got a BFP once at 8dpo the others have been closer to af. Maybe I'm not out yet :nope:.

Got a christening on Sunday. One of those annoying couples that got pregnant first time trying and didn't have a loss. Seems so easy for some.


----------



## bobster

Oh yes Jane I know a few of those people too. Don't worry about bfn it's still super early. Will you test daily now or wait a few days?

I'm starting to panic a bit about doing it all again. I think logically I know it will be all fine but I think now I feel nauseous it's more real. OH says the only thing that's worrying him at the moment is whether it's healthy (which I am too) but it's more about being off work and lonely and struggling with practicalities.i have an awful vision of not being able to leave the house which I know is rediculous because I know I will get used to it and adapt. I think I must just like being a stress head (although I don't) waffle waffle...


----------



## GI_Jane

How is the cramping bobster, feeling better after a BM?

Was going to try and hold out until Sunday or Monday. This afternoon my boobs have had tingly/shooting pains and my nipples are starting to feel sore which isn't a usual pre af sign for me but I am also getting PMT- only time will tell.

There's a horrible story line going on in Eastenders so I would avoid that bobster. It must be hard to be full of beans for jack whilst feeling sicky. 
I remember trying to leave the house with Greg as a newborn. It was like mobilising a small army but now it's old hat and definitely easier. I'm sure Mlm will give you the low down on the practicalities of having two and like with all this baby stuff it will be trial and error initially :hugs:


----------



## bobster

Yes I know it will. I just feel daunted as it didn't come as easily to me as I thought it would with Jack. I didn't feel that instant bond that I expected. But I think it's because I was stressing about bf and everything else that I didn't allow myself time to bond properly. I'm sure this time it will be different. One thing I will do differently this time is not have any visitors apart from family for the first week or 2 as we completely overdid it the first time. 

Jane what's the story line in Eastenders? We always watch it but missed tonight as we had guests round for a take away. 

Those symptoms sound promising. early on in the 2ww I remember my nips felt different too. And i got emotional and arsey too (up and down) just like before af. Ooo I really hope this is your month!


----------



## GI_Jane

I cried to the health visitor and then later admitted to DH that I didn't feel that overwhelming motherly love that you hear about and see in films when Greg was born. I didn't for many months after. I was numb and in shock from him coming early and how crazy the first two weeks of SCBU were and the relentless schedule of feeding, little sleeping etc. I beat myself up big time with the disappointment of failing to breast feed. 
I understand bobster. I think having the benefit of experience will help a lot next time around.

Rubbish- looked through my cycle log and in June I had sore nipples 4 days before af was due....hmm looks like that symptom could be a red herring. Oh well

Shabham and Kush baby is still born. No heartbeat in tonight's episode.


----------



## bobster

Oh don't worry Jane. Every cycle Ttc this time I had different symptoms per dpo. Some months I'd have no sore bbs at all and some I did. I honestly don't think we can go on these symptoms too much as pregnancy ones are the same as af. One thing I did notice this time however was dizziness and increased cm. But I didn't record either of those symptoms in jacks pregnancy so could be a fluke! When do you plan to retest? I can sense some bfp's coming up in the next few months and I can't wait :) 

I'm glad I missed that episode! Very sad. it's really scary and doesn't bare thinking about :( 

I felt the same as you when jack was born. I think it was the sleep deprivation, hormones and pressure of bf for me. I bet it's more common than we think. I remember crying to health visitor too. We'll be fine as we are prepared for what's to come this time and look at our bonds with our cherubs now :)

Went to look at 2 houses today which we fell in love with. Theres one which is affordable comfortably but the 3rd bedroom is very small, the other exceeds our budget slightly but is absolutely gorgeous and has 3 very generous double bedrooms. We are hoping dans parents may offer to help us with 5k as we could afford it but couldn't afford the stamp duty and fees on top of the deposit. They offered a long time ago to give us 5 but haven't mentioned it since when we've chatted about houses so now we're not sure if the offer still stands and it's awkward to bring it up. They do seem to say things but not follow them through a lot so I'm learning to take what they say with a pinch of salt. 

Do you guys get on with your in laws? I do on the whole but have absolutely nothing in common with them and at times his mum irritates me.. She's not been very nice to my OH when he was younger and has always spoilt and doted on his younger sister who has everything. Dan didn't even get a 30th birthday present off them which upset him :( 

How's mlm and mackjess? 

I do hope Phez returns one day to say hello


----------



## mlm115

I'm sure it's totally normal to worry about having another baby Bobster. At least I hope it's normal, because I definitely did! I also didn't have that instant bond the first time. It took a few weeks, which made me feel so bad! I definitely had that quick connection this time though... Maybe it's common because we are so nervous and everything is so new the first time? 

Your symptoms sound good Jane. I'm so hopeful for you this cycle, especially since it seems like you had such great timing with dtd!

Nothing new to report here. Just figuring out how to manage two kiddos all day by myself now. We are getting by without any major incidents so far!


----------



## bobster

That's great mlm! You sound like you are doing a brilliant job :) I bet Norah loves having a baby sister


----------



## GI_Jane

That's exciting bobster, new baby, new house! Did you put an offer in? Perhaps if in laws won't loan it to you, you could go back to the vendors and negotiate further?. Cheeky that they didn't get a 30th gift for OH.
Maybe tell the in laws your pregnant and then ask for a cheque lol.
Stamp duty is such a con- I think in the US it is called real estate tax?

Bfn today- think I'm 10dpo and af is definitely on her way :cry: I am disappointed more than usual because we really put the effort in and dont usually get the opportunity to do that. Next cycle DH will be away so I will look towards a Xmas BFP! Going to sign up for a local 10k run, give me some thing else to focus on.

Are you enjoying the bank holiday bobster- too much rain, typical!


----------



## bobster

Oh no Jane I'm sorry it was bfn :( you're not out yet though, although I know what it's like when you just know it's not your month. Good idea on doing another run to focus your energies on. How long will hubby be away for? I know it's disappointing when you've covered all bases as it's such hard work to get the timing right but even if you do it's only a 20% chance each time. You are 1 month closer to your bfp so although it's hard try to relax and put ttc out of your mind for this month. See it as a break and enjoy the rest. I think af hormones don't help. I still have my fingers crossed for a late bfp.

I think I sounded really expectant in that last post. We don't expect anything off his parents but they seem to offer us things and then never follow them through and it's frustrating. OH doesn't expect anything either but his little sister has had a completely different life and been very spoilt off them but she is a lot younger. She's rubbish with money though now whereas my OH is great. He had to pay rent from the age of 16 even though he was still at school and had just a Saturday job. When he earnt his first £100 his mum took a cut of £20! I just find it all a bit sad! But it's taught him to be good so maybe it was good in a way.. His sister is really materialistic and spoilt and useless at holding down jobs and is forever ringing in sick so there you go.


----------



## bobster

Forgot to say it's a new build so buying off plan. Don't think we'll be able to offer but may try. We are going back on Thursday to have another look and will go from there. I'm not keen on new builds but the help to buy scheme is too good to miss out on and we wouldn't be able to afford to do work on an old house. Hopefully in a few years we'll be able to go for an old house with some character


----------



## GI_Jane

A new build really appeals to me bobster, sounds great- you know what you are getting and there's no chain to be stressed by.What will the build time be? Assuming you can stay in your current rental until then? Is it a good location? Our house is over 100 years old- added to and modernised over the years by various occupants. It's pretty but certainly has it's problems and limitations! Give me a new build anyday :thumbup:

Af got me today. 14 days from the first positive OPK. It has been a useful cycle using the OPKs and seeing that my o symptoms did tally up with the OPKs so I feel a bit more confident in my cycles from that respect.


----------



## GI_Jane

Did you see the GP and get referred to the midwife bobster?

When did you say your reassurance scan was, 19th sept?

Not long for you mackjess- you feeling positive this cycle? Are you fully settled in to your new home? That's one less thing you've got on your plate now :thumbup:

How's it going Mlm?


----------



## bobster

I'm glad you are feeling positive about a nice cycle. I always find it quite satisfying when af comes exactly 14 days post positive opk, although it's still disappointing to get af. your bfp will be coming up soon. When is hubby back? 

Reassurance scan is 14th at 10am. I hope to god it shows something. I feel pregnant, got terrible nausea constantly and sore boobs so that's reassuring me. Yes a new build may be the right thing for us at this point. Your house sounds nice. I just love houses that are a bit older with character as I was always brought up in old houses. I miss open fires and high ceilings with coving. New houses are very boxy but they are practical and don't cost much which is what we need right now.

Mlm is Audrey growing quickly? Is Norah still ok?

Mack how have you done Finns new room? Is it the same theme? 

How will you do your next babies nurseries? Will you both find out what you are having again?


----------



## mackjess

Jane, sorry about AF. But I am the same as you and OPKs help me feel positive about a cycle. Even when we weren't TTC yet. I'm supposed to OV Wednesday, so I'll start the OPKs Monday. I am so skeered!!

Bobster, his new room is huge compared to his old room. His tiny furniture looks ridiculous in it!! lol. Haven't redone it yet since we will probably move to a big boy bed soon. :)

I do wonder how Phez is doing.


----------



## GI_Jane

Happy 7 weeks bobster and one week until your scan :thumbup:

Good luck this cycle mackjess, have you already got more Irish names in mind- I think you had decided Finns name really early on? Is DH excited to be trying again?

I'm feeling pretty bummed- I found my ultrasound report from investigations before we started TTC in 2011. I knew it was suggested once that I had PCOS but I couldn't remember the facts- anyway now I do- the report said my left ovary is polycyctic and the right one is normal. It's the right tube that I don't have anymore. Ties in with my ovulation pains which always come on my right side too. I really need the left ovary to get working or I'm screwed. Will see the GP once we've been trying for 6 months (4 months to go!). We'll keep trying in the mean time in case there is a miracle but I've lost hope really. Hoping it will be a quick fix like clomid or metformin or something.


----------



## bobster

Jane don't worry I know loads of people with pcos who have had children. It's a lot more common than people think and is just not diagnosed. Please don't worry but do talk to your gp as metformin is meant to be really good. Also watching your sugar intakes can help naturally as often people with pcos may be slightly insulin resistant. It may take a bit longer due to only having the one side but don't worry it will happen. Keep dtd around that time like you already are. It's a shame we can't have personal scanners to see what's happening inside isn't it. Did go say that ovulation would still alternative from different sides each cycle? I don't know why I thought the other ovary works more to compensate? 

I'm feeling nervous about the scan. It's on the 14th and then the booking in appointment with midwife later on the same day. We've got annual leave and will put Jack into nursery so fingers crossed it will be ok. Still keep thinking I'm jinxing it to think positively. We've told OHs family and they were really happy but not mine yet. 

Mackjess good luck for starting opks tomorrow. Any plans for dtd? Are you on BA again? Will you use preseed or anything?

Mlm how are you and your gorgeous girls?


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks bobster. It certainly gives me the impetus to avoid the snacking on the sugary foods that I do a lot and continue with the low GI foods. I think my right ovary is compensating for the left one which is the problem because there's no tube there. Anyway time will tell I guess. Just makes my efforts to TTC seem futile that's all.

Maybe you and oh could fit in a special relaxing lunch together in between those appointments. I'll be thinking of you :hugs:

Does jack sense you are growing his sibling or is he totally oblivious?


----------



## bobster

Jane yes good idea to stick with low gi as much as you can. I always find the 2ww the worst for cravings and I think it's because of the rise of progesterone but could be wrong. Allow yourself treats as you need to live. I bet if you express your concerns to your gp they will investigate your left side to see if it's still got cysts. I think you should go sooner rather than leave it as you don't want to be left feeling like it's never going to happen (although it could be a good thing as that's often when it does happen!). I can completely understand your worry but honestly it's hard to know which side you are ovulating from each month. i got so many pains and twinges from the left side when I had my first mc and was so shocked when they said I ovulated from the right. This time I felt more pains on the left again so it will be interesting to see which side it was from again if he tells me. 

Keep squeezing Greg and he'll help you through this ttc journey. I can't wait until I know this ones ok to never ttc again as the uncertainty is so stressful and not knowing when it will happen is so stressful. 

I don't think Jack has a clue really. I said there was a baby in mummy's tummy to try and get him to be a bit gentler with me and he lifted my top up to have a look and looked confused lol


----------



## GI_Jane

Ah bless him.

Are you all signed up to the new build house? When will it be ready?


----------



## bobster

6 weeks apparently ! Argh!


----------



## GI_Jane

That's super quick! Great you have the flexibility of being in rental if it over runs a bit. Plenty of time to get set up before new baby and certainly in before Christmas :thumbup:


----------



## mackjess

Jane, sorry to hear you are feeling down. I am sure that it is tough, and you may have to talk to your GP and get metformin, but I'm sure you will find something that will work. :)

Bobster, yay about the new build and coming up on your scan. Very exciting.

Well, I'm out this cycle. We did no babydancing at all. We've had some stress with how things are relationship wise with house/baby/work, so kind of weren't getting along the last week or so. I could have made up with him to try to TTC, but I felt like he was finally understanding me and I didn't want him to think things were OK yet and quit trying to discuss everything. Nothing horrible, just one of those dips I guess when are with the same person for so long. BUT, I feel much better about life now and looking forward to TTC next month. :)


----------



## bobster

Mack I'm glad things are on the up again with hubby. It's horrible when you go through stages like that isn't it? But I guess like you say it's part and parcel. I can imagine life juggling Finn, work and your new house is tough. How many hours do you work? Have you got any family holidays or trips away planned? 

Jane are you feeling any better? Did you book in with your gp? When do you think next ovulation date will be? Did you say hubby is away this cycle so you have a month off from thinking about it? 

Mlm how's it going? Is life with 2 babes still going well? Hope you are looking after yourself and getting a break every now and then to rest. Is audrey sleeping much at night time?


----------



## mlm115

Sorry about AF Jane, hope you are feeling ok. I didn't realize that you had pcos, that seems frustrating for you. Fingers crossed for this cycle!

How are you feeling Bobster? Is the morning sickness bad? Almost time for your appointment! 

So exciting you are starting to ttc Mack!! I bet it will happen quick for you again. 

I'm doing well. Audrey is sleeping better, only getting up once during the night now. It's definitely exhausting being home all day with two, Norah just is always on the move. The k'tan baby wrap has been a lifesaver for me. I also need to get out of the house once a day for my sanity, whether it be to go for a walk, to the grocery store, whatever. 

Have any of you done any potty training yet? We kind of started, but I'm just following Norah's lead. I got her a little potty which she has used a couple of times. 

Bobster and Jane, any birthday plans for your boys?


----------



## bobster

Wow that's amazing that she only wakes up once at this age. Bet that helps you so much. My friend has a 4 month old and a 2.5 year old and her little one is up every 2 hours! 

That's great that Norah's used the potty a couple of times! I dont think Jack is quite ready yet. He tells me when he's done a poo and taps his nappy but if he's doing a Poo and I ask him if he's doing one he says no. He never tells me when he does a wee. I haven't bought a potty yet but I got a trainer seat for the loo. I think I'll buy a potty so he starts to get used to it being around. I think girls are quicker than boys from what I've heard.

We're going to have a quiet family day for jacks birthday this year. I'm going to get a cake and some food like last year but just with less people this time as we had a lot of friends last year. Jacks starting to get shy with people he doesn't see all the time so I think he'll be happier with just out nearest and dearest. I think we're going to get him a balance bike. 

What are your plans for Greg Jane?


----------



## mlm115

Omg I would die if she was still getting up every 2 hours! Good luck to your friend! And I think you are right about girls being quicker than boys with potty training, I'm sure I've read that before.

That's a good point about jacks shyness and only having the people he is comfortable with at his party. I didn't think of that. I will have to remember that thought for Norah's bday.


----------



## GI_Jane

Wow that's great that Audrey's sleep has settled down and also about Norah's potty training. I have a book about potty training boys and it mentions girls do it earlier and easier than boys for various reasons. Greg sometimes tells us about his poos but is not reliable. He never says when he's done a wee. He does like to explore the potty and sit on the loo and we let him flush it but he's never actually done anything in there. He put his gruffalo teddy bear in the potty and he thought it was hilarious.

I booked to see the GP on Tuesday 22nd. I expect that she'll say we've not been trying long enough to start any investigations but we'll see. Yes DH is away when I think I'm due to O so it's off the cards for us this cycle. 

For Gregs birthday we'll be going to a safari park with soft play etc and then a little party at my mums whose birthday is 3 days before.

Good luck for Monday bobster, I'll be thinking of you. oh by the way are you thinking boy or girl, any gut feeling?

Good to hear you got things sorted with DH mackjess :thumbup:


----------



## bobster

I'm thinking boy again but OH is thinking girl. I feel the same as last time so I'm basing it on that.. 

That soft play idea sounds good... I might suggest something like that for Jack as well as the party. There's a place Here called creepy cralies, we took him once and I found it quite painful but I'm sure he'd love to go back. I have decided that I can't e around other people's children for too long, only my friends or my own!


----------



## GI_Jane

I so know what you mean bobster! I can't stand those soft play places for very long.

How did the scan go?


----------



## bobster

Scan went well thanks Jane :) you can see the umbilical cord in this one. Feel relieved!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## GI_Jane

That's an awesome scan picture bobster. So happy for you that everything looked good, must be very reassuring :flower:


----------



## GI_Jane

Do you think you're starting to show a bump quicker this time around?


----------



## mlm115

Awesome news and scan picture Bobster!!! Yay!! Hope you feel reassured.


----------



## bobster

Yes I do. Although it's amazing how quickly the reassurance fades and you worry again. But all was on time and looked ok so that's good. 

How's everyone else? 

The UK is awfully miserable today, grey skies and rain. What do you do on wet weather days with Greg Jane? We're off from work this week but not sure what to do with Jack.

Mlm I can't believe that audrey is already nearly 6 weeks old!!! 

Mackjess when's next ovulation due for you? 

Jane have you written a list of questions for gp? I wonder if they might scan you to see if you still have cysts?


----------



## mackjess

Omg the little cord, that's so cute!!! Very happy. And I'll catch up in a bit. Recovering from a business trip and first time away from Finn!!


----------



## bobster

Hope you have recovered now mackjess. Are you feeling better about everything and ready to Ttc this cycle? Keep us posted when you are in the 2ww. 

How's jane and mlm?


----------



## GI_Jane

Happy 9 weeks bobster. I wonder what fruit you are? 

We are good had a lovely time in Portugal and now DH is away for the rest of the month :nope:


----------



## bobster

Aww great. I bet a holiday was well needed. How was Greg? Did he enjoy splashing about in the pool? Was it completely different having a holiday with toddler? Was he ok on the plane? Was the weather lovely? Boo about hubby being away. Does he often have such long stints away with work? 

Mack any updates? 

Mlm hope you are still ok. Can imagine how busy you must be! 

I'm a grape :) for some reason it wouldn't let me put 2 tickers on. Might change it to the fruits as its a bit more interesting.


----------



## mackjess

Just waiting for af. Glad I waited as things are so much better with dh. Waiting for the next cycle. =)


----------



## mlm115

Wow, a vacation in Portugal sounds so exciting and exotic to me! Glad you and your family enjoyed it Jane!

Things are busy here. Have had a few rough patches, as Norah has been acting out with tantrums and hitting/biting. It's usually only bad on weekends though when her schedule is thrown off. I'm trying to be more stern with her so she understands how she should act, but I will admit to being a bit of a softie with her. Audrey has been good. Still some rough patches of crying before bed, but nothing crazy. Last night was rough with both of them, but thankfully today has been good. I told DH to remind me of last night when I say I want to try for a third, lol.


----------



## bobster

Haha mlm I said the same to my OH when I was being sick! No more babies for us after this one :) 

I know what you mean with finding it hard to be stern. I'm the same with Jack but I'm trying to learn to be stricter when he tantrums. One thing I do now is to put him in his cot when he's naughty. He screams but when I go back in a say are you going to be a good boy now and he says yes just to get out! I only leave him there for like 5 minutes at a time but I think he's learnt that as a punishment now. Reluctant to take the cot sides off for that reason haha. Will have to think of a new punishment soon. 

Maybe Norah is trying to get your attention and that's why she's acting out. Could be still adjusting to sharing you with Audrey. This bit is bound to be tough but when they are both a bit older it will be much easier as they will play together and entertain each other so hang on to that thought mamma :)


----------



## bobster

Mack I'm so glad you are getting on with hubby better now. It will feel so much better ttc when you are both feeling happier. I hope it happens quickly again for you. Are you taking your baby aspirin? 

Me and OH haven't had sex for weeks. I just don't feel like it at all as been so nauseous all the time but especially on a night and no energy. I also get irritated really easily at the moment and just don't feel like having him in my personal space. I couldn't get enough when pregnant with Jack and was so content and happy but I feel differently this time. Like anxious of things to come and apprehensive. Maybe this is a normal feeling with the second. OH has been understanding and happy to wait but I feel bad for him as I've not been showing him as much affection as he deserves. Hope these feelings pass when I start to feel less poorly


----------



## GI_Jane

It's so difficult with the tantrums isn't it and I couldn't imagine them when having a second one to look after at the same time or feeling sick from pregnancy. A book I have says if they don't have any tears when they tantrum to just walk away but if they have tears then they need a cuddle. Difficult to walk away when they're doing it in a shop! 
It's a hard situation because Greg tantrums when he doesn't get his own way but I can't let him get his own way all the time. I'm doing reasoning with him rather than time outs or distraction techniques and those sometimes work.

Greg slept the whole plane journey there and back so was no trouble at all! We had a two bed apartment so he could have his own room and had plenty of space so that worked well. Greg does love his swimming and easily made friends with the other toddlers and kicked a ball about. Are you still going to Barcelona bobster?

I've got good quality EWCM and positive OPK but no DH :nope:. It coincides with the same cd last month so that's great. 

Pleased things are better with DH mackjess.

Don't be too hard on yourself about affection with OH. Sounds like you two are communicating about it and that goes a long way in my book. Perhaps will be different after the first trimester. Have you got your date through for your 12 week scan? With you do the NT measurement?


----------



## bobster

Oh lucky you Jane with Greg being such a good boy on the plane. We are going to fuerteventura on the 12th October so it's about 4 hours there and then a 90 minute transfer!hope Jack sleeps too. Jack likes swimming too so I'm hoping he enjoys his time there. We are going with OHs family too so there will be plenty of people to fuss over him. 

Yes I try to reason (or bribe) Jack too! I say things like if you do this we can do this and it seems to work well. I like your tip on tears. As soon as a see tears I always give him cuddles anyway but I'll tell my OH that as he's quite firm and will just ignore him even if there are tears sometimes. 

I hope it will be better after the first trimester Jane. I'm sure it's just the constant feeling of being hungover that's making me like this. Yes we'll do the nt again. Not had a letter for the 12 week scan yet. Hope to get it soon.

Yay for your opk and ewcm!!! That's great that your cycles are behaving. You will have to get on it next cycle when hubby is back! We need 2 more bfps around here.


----------



## GI_Jane

Will you fly from an airport up by you bobster or come down to one of the London ones? I found the play areas pretty good in the airports.
Assuming Jack will have his own airplane seat- your baby will be two by then? 
Good move going with family, my mum and sister came and was great to get a couple of nights babysat for us while we enjoyed time together. 

Are you starting to show quicker with #2?


----------



## mlm115

Nice to hear I'm not alone with the tantrums. I do use time out when she hits or bites, but she freaks out in time out. There are definitely tears when I put her there and I feel so terrible! 

Hope you're not too frustrated DH isnt home when you are ov'ing Jane. 

Bobster, I felt the same way with my pregnancies. I felt better after 14-16 weeks though, and started to be a bit nicer to DH then &#128512; hopefully your MS gets better.


----------



## mlm115

Oh my gosh, I can't believe you are already 10 weeks Bobster!


----------



## GI_Jane

Oh wow 10 weeks, it certainly is going quick from my view bobster.
How is the sickness? Feeling more amorous towards oh?
Not long until you can announce, very exciting.
Is the house move all in progress? Hope not too stressful.

No news here.


----------



## bobster

Hey yes time is going quickly I guess. It feels too slow though as been so nauseous and tired. Hoping the second trimester is better. It certainly is harder with looking after Jack as he needs so much of my energy. Getting a little bump already but I'm not sure if it's just from all the constant grazing. 

We've pulled out of the new build and are viewing old houses instead. I just can't get to grips with the idea of a new build even though I know it's the most practical option. I just want something we can put our own personalities on. We've had to pay the solicitor so out of pocket a bit but I'm glad we've pulled out as it just didn't feel 100%.

Jack will have his own seat on the plane so that's good. I doubt he will sleep though as he's difficult to get to sleep now in public places. He's also dropped his daytime nap waaaa! :(

When's hubby back Jane? Do you get any breaks from childcare while he's away? did you say a while ago that your family live quite far away or did I make that up?

Mlm I find it hard too when we do time out and he geats really upset. I usually go in after a minute or so and ask him if he's going to be a good boy now and he usually says yes. We can do that cycle for a while if he carries on being naughty. It must be so much harder when you are concentrating on Audrey too. How is Audrey doing?


----------



## GI_Jane

Did you feel this sick when pregnanct with jack? I'm wondering if you're having a girlie!

Good for you about the new build, definitely the right move to not proceed if you weren't 100% happy with it.

DH back tomorrow night and that's it travel wise for this year, I reckon he's been away about 2-3 months total this year if I add up all his work trips together! Not always this bad and it does pay the mortgage!
My folks and in laws are each about 1.5 to 2 hours away. So they do visit often but can take some planning as my folks don't drive.

Have you been watching doctor foster on BBC1 bobster? I've just caught up with it on iplayer- really good!

Argh about the day time nap- Greg still has one but because he doesn't sleep through I think he needs that top up (and I need that break!). He still goes to nursery 2 mornings a week. I'm back job hunting, I think I'll be back to work sooner then I will get a BFP at this rate!

How is mackjess doing?


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey loving the fruit ticker back up!


----------



## mackjess

A prune! There should be a cuter fruit. heh.

Ok here. Only 1 dtd in as DH travelled this week. Not feeling hopeful on TTC this month since it was kind of early even the 1 time.

On to the next!


----------



## GI_Jane

Saw the GP this morning, sending me to get an updated ultrasound for the polycystic ovaries and also for a colposcopy, there are some abnormal looking blood vessels on my cervix. I'm not hugely worried about that, GP said it could just be a hormonal or age related change. My Pap smears have always come back clear.


----------



## bobster

We've put an offer in on a house (it went to sealed bids) and it was excepted today! I'm very happy. It's a 1960's semi with a generous garden and it's lovely. 

Jane what's made you want to go back to work? It may be good for taking your mind off ttc. I bet it will happen sooner than you think. I'm glad they are rescanning to check your pcos. Did your Dr mention metformin or any meds for pcos? 

Mackjess one shot still gives you a good chance. What dpo are you?


----------



## GI_Jane

Congratulations on the house bobster, I hope it all goes through smoothly.
New baby and new house- very exciting, best wishes with it all :thumbup:


----------



## mlm115

Congrats on the house Bobster! So exciting. Good for you to pull out of the new build and go for a home you really love. 

Glad your doctors seem to really be looking into things for you Jane. Seems they are being very thorough. 

Good luck this month Mack! 1 time may not seem like a lot, but thats really all it takes!

Audrey slept through the night last night, woo! I still don't have her in her crib though. I know the transition will result in a long few nights, and I just don't have the energy to commit to it! Maybe this weekend when DH will help more.


----------



## mackjess

Bobster that does sound lovely!

Jane when is your appointment? I'm glad you will get an u/s. I am sure your healthy ways and running will have paid off.

And yay for Audrey sleeping through the night. You may be surprised by the transition. I didn't want to put Finn in the crib. He was so tiny and I didn't like him being far away as just the other room, but he slept better there. I think if he knew we were right there when he stirred he'd feel like waking us up for some attention. 

Ugh, so when I went on my biz trip I think the cheap TP at the hotel irritated my bits, and I might have a mild bacterial infection or something. Going to see a GP about that Sunday. FUNNN....not... But need to get that taken care of before TTC next month.


----------



## GI_Jane

That sucks mackjess, hope you're not feeling too grotty and it gets sorted quickly.

Audrey is a star for sleeping through Mlm, I hope it continues for you.

The ultrasound place phoned today to make an appointment with me and I missed the call and they were closed when I rung back grrrrrr....so will have a wait a few more days to schedule and my period is due on the 8th so I guess I'll have to wait until after then as it'll be an internal vaginal scan. They aim to get you scanned within 10 days of your doctors referral which is super quick for the NHS! 
No mention of any meds yet bobster, GP is taking it one step at a time. 

Mackjess I haven't ran since July and I've put back on 10lbs :nope:

Are you celebrating jacks birthday this weekend or the following weekend bobster?


----------



## bobster

We are going to celebrate with dans family tomorrow and we'll see mine on the actual day. We're just having a low key affair this year with a cake and a nice party food tea etc. we'll decorate with balloons and things too. I can't believe he's 2! Where has that time gone!

Argh that is so annoying when that happens and you miss important calls. It is good though that they aim to do it so quickly! Especially for the NHS Haha. At least you'll have some answers soon Jane. If you still have cysts I wonder if they will bother putting you on any meds as you are still clearly ovulating from your regular cycles and positive opks. 

I love this autumny weather Jane do you? I love the change in seasons. I think autumn is probably my favourite season.


----------



## GI_Jane

The weather is beautiful at the moment bobster I agree.
Have a lovely celebration tomorrow. 

What gift have you chosen for jack? We've bought a mini scooter and rest of family are getting him a wooden train set.

I'm going to try and make a postman pat van cake! It looks straightforward to do but is probably harder than it looks!


----------



## bobster

Oooh good luck! Are you a good baker? I bet he'll love a scooter. 

We have got jack a balance bike, a jcb digger toy, a police car toy and some sticker books and a little dinosaur thing. I also got him some clothes today but not sure if I'll wrap them or just put them in his drawers as I think he'll be a bit underwhelmed haha. 

Bhs have a big offer on clothes for 20% off so there are some bargains if you have one near you.


----------



## bobster

How many presents are you ladies buying for your lo's for Christmas this year? Do you set a budget or just go with the flow? 

Jack has so many toys I really don't know what to get him. He doesn't need anything g really either. Stuck for ideas but it will be a tightly controlled budget this year as our new house requires central heating installing so we'll have next to no money!


----------



## GI_Jane

Happy 11 weeks bobster!

We were not sure whether to get a balance bike or scooter but went for a scooter in the end- hope we made the right choice, he always seems so intrigued by them at the park and grabbing at other childrens.
I hope jack loves his gifts.

Hehe I bought out BHS too!


----------



## bobster

It's good for kids clothes isn't it. Although jacks still in size 18-24 as the 2-3 is huge! 

Forgot to say get well soon mack!


----------



## GI_Jane

2-3 is massive on Greg too! 

Are you still thinking a home birth for #2 bobster?


----------



## GI_Jane

Did you see the doctor mackjess, did you get some antibiotics?


----------



## bobster

I think we'll play it safe and have a hospital birth again. The doctors had to take jack off when he was born as he didn't cry for a while and I couldn't forgive myself if anything went wrong. Plus I would quite like a water birth and the thought of hiring a pool and then disposing of the dirty water etc afterwards is off putting! At least in the hospital you can just pull the plug and not have to think about the mess so much. 

Will you book your ultrasound today Jane? Let us know when you get in for it


----------



## mlm115

Oh my goodness, just took both kids to Audrey's 2 month doctor appointment. That was not fun. Audrey is healthy, but so many tears from both girls! Ahhh! I need a nap.


----------



## GI_Jane

Hehe I know what you mean bobster- I wouldn't want DH disposing of the brown/red coloured water either or using a sieve to fish out any floaters :blush: Do they have a midwife led birthing unit at your hospital as well as the main delivery suite? That's the set up at my hospital and would be a good compromise if I get the chance.
Besides I really don't think I could do it without the gas and air and I'm not sure the midwife brings that to your home?

Scan scheduled for Tuesday 20th October. Kind of looking forward to getting some up to date facts!

Saw a lady in the park with a tandem buggy called 'oyster max' looks good. I don't think very expensive or heavy. I tried out one of those phil & teds and they were really heavy even without the kids in! Do you think Jack will need to be in the buggy by next April?

Have you got your 12 week scan before or after your holidays?


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> Oh my goodness, just took both kids to Audrey's 2 month doctor appointment. That was not fun. Audrey is healthy, but so many tears from both girls! Ahhh! I need a nap.

Goodness mlm, you've earned yourself the evening off once dh gets home, a bath in a dim lit bathroom and a cup of tea!


----------



## bobster

Great news on scan Jane. Yes I can't see my OH going near a sieve lol! No midwife led unit here unfortunately. Is that what you will go for next time? 

I think I'll just try Jack with a buggy board as he's a bit big for pushchair now. Mir just worries me when he acts up that he won't stand on it. 

Poor you mlm!!! Sounds like a stressful day. Do you take them in a double buggy? Was Audrey ok after jabs? Do they do the meningitis b one for you guys? I was wondering about paying for it for jack. 

Scan is also 20th. I had a cheeky one today at 11 weeks though at work. Baby was swallowing the fluid!


----------



## GI_Jane

Happy birthday to jack for yesterday! Did he love being made a fuss over and all his gifts? How's he going on the balance bike?

Mackjess hope you are feeling better and Mlm you have recovered since Audrey's doctors visit!


----------



## bobster

Thanks Jane. Yes he had a nice day. He didn't seem bothered about the bike but loved lots of new toys (mainly trucks, diggers and tractors haha). 

Mack how are you doing? What cd are you now? 

Mlm have you recovered from the traumatic experience at the Drs haha?

Jane where are you in your cycle? Are you doing opks now hubby's back?


----------



## bobster

Im stuck in a major traffic jam on the a1! Weather horrendous now! Bloody England


----------



## GI_Jane

It's really miserable now after all that beautiful autumnal sunshine the last two weeks. Hope you didn't get to your destination too late!

AF due tomorrow and feeling a bit glum.


----------



## bobster

Oh no I hate periods! Did it arrive on time? It's weird how hormones affect us so much. 

One more af closer to your BFP jane :hugs:


----------



## mlm115

Happy birthday to Jack! So glad he enjoyed his day!


----------



## mackjess

I'm much better. Thanks ladies. He didn't do an exam thank goodness. Since I went to walk in hours at my doc I didn't have choice of who I saw. Seemed like a common issue so he told me to only buy Cottonelle and prescribed a topical.

Mlm, is norah home the whole time you're on leave? I think when#2 comes along Finn will still be at daycare but maybe part time. That's got to be so hard.

Glad Jack had a good birthday. I've been thinking about a balance bike, but it's going to be cold here soon. Let me know how he likes it. 

Jane how was your cycle. Is your scan soon?

So I'm dumb and can't read calendars. Dh has been traveling every week since I got back from my trip, and I swear my fertile window was almost two weeks ago when he was gone. But it fell at the end of the month so it was showing the Oct days at the end of the sept calendar. Ugh!! I would have rushed to the doc sooner bc Sat-Sun would have been the best time to dtd. Ugh!


----------



## mlm115

Ugh, that's annoying about your fertile window Mack! 

Yes, Norah has been with me full time since Audrey was 4 weeks old. It is exhausting, that's for sure. We have a little routine now though, so that helps with my sanity. Poor Audrey takes a lot of naps in her car seat because we are constantly out running errands and stuff. She's been pretty fussy lately though, and car rides are one thing that always put her to sleep. And Norah loves going out and about, so she enjoys it. 

I'm officially putting my 2 weeks notice in at work on Monday, eeek! I have a sense of guilt about it. I'm kind of nervous to talk to my boss!


----------



## mlm115

Have to post one more update- Audrey had her first night in her crib last night and it went really well! She went down at 9 and did wake up twice (at 1 and 5) but went right back to sleep after nursing. Woo hoo! I'm sure she won't wake up as much once she gets used to it. But I'm very happy it wasn't as scary as I expected &#128515;


----------



## bobster

Yay Audrey! She's so good already! Jack did t sleep that well until later on. Are you giving formula as well as bf? 

Mack glad you got sorted. So frustrating though that you missed peak time. 

Jane not long until your scan. Hope you get some answers. are you still doing low gi where possible?


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey for Audrey, that's a great nights sleep in her crib.
How did giving your notice go? How are you feeling about giving up work completely? How long do you plan to be off for?
Got to be hard juggling the needs of two children and that I am not looking forward to but it will be great when they are older and can chase each other around in the park.

I had a job interview and waiting to hear the outcome but I was pretty rusty to say the least so don't think I will get it.

Happy 12 weeks bobster, I hope you are enjoying your holiday.

I'm on cd6 and have the colposcopy for the cervix tomorrow and the scan next Tuesday 20th. Looking forward to them strangely. DH and I have been having hypothetical conversations about whether we would try IVF (hopefully it won't come to that though!).
Not been so good with the eating bobster- I'm very bad at comfort eating and I'm feeling down about TTC. My actual 3 meals are balanced are relatively healthy, it's all the snacking in between and portions I need to sort out.

Pleased you are feeling better mackjess. Totally sucks about your fertile window- why do calenders confuse us like that! on to the next cycle...I'm predicting a Christmas BFP for you! I hope DH is still making an effort.

Greg's birthday on Friday...I think at this age the parents are more excited than the child :winkwink:


----------



## mackjess

Happy birthday Greg!! :) :) Is DH back in town now?

MLM-How awesome for you and your girls. I hope you have a great time home and that the notice wasn't too bad.

Bobster, 12 weeks. WOOOT! Have you told everyone yet? Friends and fam and everything.

AFM-thinking about skipping trying this month. Is that bad? I think Finn was conceived around Oct 30th, and my window this month is 27th-31st. I don't think I'd want babies with the same birthdays. You hope to raise good kids that wouldn't mind almost sharing birthdays, but I'd hate for there to be any resentment, especially while they are younger. Very conflicted about this month!


----------



## GI_Jane

I don't think close birthdays would bother me mackjess. My brother who is 2 years older than me, our birthdays are 1 week apart and then my sister is a month later than us so it actually worked well for my parents to have them close together as we went to a small school so all children were friends and could have one party with the same people invited.
As we got older we did our own thing according to our personalities. I guess it's how you decide to manage it as parents. There will always be conflicts as they grow up over all sorts.
But that's just my personal preference. To be honest right now I would give anything for a BFP, close birthdays or not.


----------



## GI_Jane

Sorry I hope that didn't come across as bitchy. 

Do what's best for your family :flower:


----------



## mackjess

Good point Jane! Thank you. :)


----------



## mlm115

Happy birthday to Greg &#128512; hope the colposcopy went well and the rest of your testing goes well too. 

Mack, I agree, I wouldn't worry about the birth dates. I personally don't think it would bother me. Although this is coming from the person with kids birthdays as far apart as possible, haha

Happy 2nd tri bobster! Yes, I am supplementing with some formula. I think I will gradually go to only formula, just not sure when. 

Talking to my boss went fine. She was extremely nice and understanding. And I am now jobless, ahh!!


----------



## bobster

I typed a really long reply while on holiday but the Internet in the hotel was so patchy I lost it! Oh well back now and had a lovely holiday. Jack was as good as gold travelling. He calls an aeroplane a 'ham' for some reason lol. 

How did colposcopy go Jane? Good luck for scan today. What time is it? I'm sure it won't come to ivf but if you got really impatient I guess it's always an option that's there which is nice to know. What job did you apply for? I think the first one after a long time is bound to be rusty but I bet if you did it again it would be much easier. 

Mlm so glad Audrey is settling in her big girl cot! She sounds like she's doing so well and you've established a good routine. Does it feel weird being jobless? Will you go back to work when they are a bit older or be a stay at home mum? Must be a relief not to have the pressure to go back like you did with Norah. 

Mack I wouldn't worry about close birthdays either but it's whatever works best for your family. It might be nice for them to have shared celebrations. And you have to remember it will be normal for them to have that and we like whatever's normal and familiar to us as older kids and adults. Plus it may not even happen the first cycle as its only a 20% chance each time. Are u still feeling better? 

My 13 week scan today. Do you think it will be too early to find out the sex? I'm so nervous that something will be wrong or bub will have stopped growing. Ate loads of hams etc on holiday and didn't check if the cheese was pasteurised or not that I sprinkled on my pasta for several meals. Argh the worry! I will update you later.


----------



## GI_Jane

Welcome home bobster. Pleased you had a good trip and jack was a star on the plane. Was it good weather?

Scan is at 3pm what time is yours?

Colposcopy showed I had an ectopy and they offered to cauterise it but I decided not to have it done as it doesn't cause me any grief apart from the bleeding after sex and I really don't trust that local anaesthetic works after a bad experience previously and the thought really puts me off.

Will be thinking of you bobster, no reason to think anything is wrong. Wasn't that long ago you did a cheeky scan at work and bubs was happy.

I think some private scan places can tell you the sex from 16/17 weeks- not entirely sure though. Will you find out this pregnancy? I think you didn't find out with jack?


----------



## bobster

Yes I want to find out so we can get everything sorted beforehand. I have a mountain of boys clothes piled in jacks wardrobe so I want to get them all ironed and ready to go in good time. 

My scan is at 1:45. I'm so nervous. Tried to find the heartbeat on a Doppler and of course I can't find it. 

Glad they found the cause of the bleeding. Ectropians are so common. I would say about 1/4 of women I examine have one. 

Good luck for the scan at 3. I hope you get some answers. And don't worry if there's still cysts as it doesn't mean it won't happen. They are far more common than you think too. Will you see the gp again for questions after the scan or will you see a gynaecologist at the hospital today?


----------



## GI_Jane

I think 13 weeks is too early to find HB on a doppler for a lot of women bobster. But none the less it is still worrying and the waiting before scans is the worst (and having a very full bladder!).
Is Jack at nursery and OH going with you?
I don't think I've ever ironed Gregs clothes!

Greg is at nursery this morning so I'm keeping busy cooking a lasagne for dinner tonight and applying for jobs.

Glad it was only an ectopy and nothing else more sinister. I wasn't too worried when I went as my smears have been clear.

I think the cysts on their own or the one tube issue on their own are not big deals but having both together is what upsets me as coupled together my chances of conceiving are much lower. 
We have an appointment with the GP next week to go over the report from today and decide next steps. Hoping the sonographer will be good this afternoon and will talk me through what he sees even if he cant offer me an interpretation.

Good luck bobster, will be thinking of you :flower:


----------



## mackjess

Good luck both of you with your scans!


----------



## mlm115

Yes, good luck on your scans! Please give us the updates!


----------



## GI_Jane

How did it go bobster? 

Scan showed both ovaries are enlarged and irregular shapes and given the number of cysts/follicles and their location on the ovaries the doctor said they meet all the criteria for polycystic ovaries. Now we know we can discuss next steps/treatment with the doctor next week.


----------



## bobster

So glad you got some answers Jane. Hopefully they will start you on some meds which will help. 

Scan went well but the sonographer wasn't the nicest and she only gave us one picture :( got 6 pictures with Jack. She said oh I only got one picture so I won't charge you. I was really hoping for more pictures as they are so precious. Hoping I don't get her for my 20 week scan. She said I'm 14 weeks exactly but I'm abdolubtly sure of my dates of sex and I make it out at 13+2 so not sure if baby is just going to be huge haha.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mackjess

Sorry about just one photo, but at least it's a perfect one!

Jane, I'm glad they are being so proactive and you will be getting a treatment plan soon.


----------



## GI_Jane

He's waving! So pleased all went well bobster. What is your official due date now? Have you now announced to everyone?
How is the morning sickness and your bump? Showing quicker?

Mackjess what did you decide to do this cycle? Are you in the 2 WW now?

Not seeing the GP until next Thursday and according to the NHS guidelines metformin/clomid can only be prescribed by a specialist so I guess will be a wait to get a referral to there. DH and I are positive though and will keep trying in the mean time. I'm back to ditching the sugar and eating better. Went to the gym this morning! Thinking of doing another half marathon in the spring.


----------



## mlm115

Glad you know what's going on now Jane. At least with having those answers, you can get the treatment you need. Hopefully it won't affect you ttc, especially since you and dh are being so positive! 

Adorable scan bobster! Did they try to predict the gender at all? I'm guessing boy, I don't know why.


----------



## bobster

No I asked her but she said it was too early. I'm really itching to find out. I think it's a boy too as I think I saw something that looked like a willy on the scan but can't be sure. So excited to find out this time!

Due date is 19th April now. Yes I'm starting to show a bit now Jane. 

Hope the appointment with the specialist hurries up. Glad you are feeling positive. Where are you in your cycle? Good idea on the marathon as it will help distract you from ttc I bet.


----------



## GI_Jane

April is a lovely time of year to have a birthday. Mine is in April and usually falls during the Easter school holidays :thumbup:
Is your house buying going through ok? When do you hope to be in?

Both our oven and washing machine have decided to break down this week and engineer can't come out for another week! So annoying.

How's it going mackjess and Mlm?


----------



## bobster

Oh my god how unlucky! How are you going to manage? Do you have a dry cleaners or friends you can use? Lots of salads for you for a week!


----------



## bobster

We're waiting for the mortgage valuation report now. We paid 7k more so if they say it's not worth what we offered we may have to try and negotiate. I hope they say it's worth what we offered but because it's got no central heating that may decrease its value to below the offer price. 

Mack when's o due? 
How's mlm? Have you joined any baby groups?


----------



## mackjess

No oven? I hope the stove top still works!

Mlm, are you happy to be done with work now? Daunting I'm sure but I bet quite satisfying to be home with both girls.

House stuff can be so stressful. Ours luckily happened really smoothly. The buyers of our house were moving here from another city, and the sellers we bought from were moving out of state. Both parties needed things settled quickly to plan their moves, so it helped us a lot. No going back and forth on things on either end. And I love our new home. You will have so much fun decorating. 

Jane, I just remembered when I didn't know I had celiac yet and I was so unhealthy and my labs came back and my hormones were so out of whack that I wasn't even ovulating. And I was pregnant less than 2 years later without trying because I listened to the doctors to get healthy again and started ovulating. It's amazing what doctors can do for us now. I really had heard wonderful things about metformin and I know from experience how making changes to be healthier can help out.  kudos to you for being so proactive. So many women aren't and women's health is so complicated you really do have to speak up for yourself.

Finishing up af here, o date is Friday I think. And guess what? I feel terrible, have an awful chest cold and probably going to the doc tomorrow to make sure it's not bronchitis. I only have a couple days to get to feeling better! 

Still going to the neighborhood picnic today though. I know I'm not contagious since this started Monday, and I'm excited to meet everyone. Perfect fall day for it.


----------



## GI_Jane

The Stove top is working thankfully!

Thanks mackjess. I think the hardest part right now is waiting for appointments. Unless it's an emergency healthcare in the uk moves quite slowly. Perhaps it will happen for us naturally in the meantime!

Hoping the mortgage valuation will go ok for you bobster. In the grand scheme of things £7k is not a lot of money for the bank so try not to worry. I find the whole conveyancing part of buying/selling so stressful. You're lucky yours was straightforward mackjess, it moved really quickly.

Want to go and see the new James Bond film :thumbup:


----------



## mlm115

I hate mortgages and dealing with all of that. Something always seems to go wrong, ugh. Good luck Bobster!

You seem so positive Jane, that has got to help your chances of ttc! I bet it will happen for you naturally too. 

Yes Mack, I am very happy to be done with work. It's kind of weird, since I've spent my whole career pushing myself to advance, but everything changed after kids! As hard as it is, I'm very happy to be home with my girls full time. I'm just working on filling our time with play dates, activities, etc so we don't get bored. Thank goodness for Pinterest and all of the activity ideas, haha!


----------



## mlm115

Also... I definitely did not get lucky again this time with a great sleeping baby. Audrey is still getting up usually twice in the night. She is also fussier than Norah was, particularly in a crowd. Went to a party yesterday and she screamed until I was able to get her to sleep. She seems to get overwhelmed and fights her sleep.


----------



## GI_Jane

It's so tiring Mlm isn't it- Greg still doesn't sleep through (maybe like 1/3 of the time he will but then he's up at 5am and ready to go!)
Im hoping that since I've paid my sleep dues with Greg, next time around I'll get a good sleeper! 

Are jack and Finn still good sleepers?


----------



## bobster

Get well soon mack. Hope you feel well enough to catch the egg on Friday. I remember your move being really quick. I wish they were all that straight forward!

Jane I bet it will happen sooner than you think. Good idea to keep dtd while you wait for the next step from gynae. Hope the appointment doesn't take too long. I have also heard good things about metformin. 


Mlm I hate those social situations when they go hysterical. Thr tiredness definitely doesn't help either. I dread the tiredness again! Does Audrey trigger Norah to get upset when she cries? Does Norah wake up during the night feeds? Hopefully only another couple of months and she'll be much more settled.


----------



## bobster

Luckily Jack is a good sleeper. He goes to bed at half 6 and usually doesn't wake until about 7 sometimes later. He did wake up at 5am very full of beans this morning though.. We've taken the cot sides off now (eventually!) and he still just wakes and shouts for us to go and get him. I thought he would toddle not our room. Lazy boy lol. 

I really like the name Henry but OH has vetoed it. Have you ladies got any boys name ideas? We're really struggling to agree. He likes Arthur and Seth. I like both of those names but I'm not sure I can see us with either of them... It's so hard. I also like Harry but he says it's too common.


----------



## mlm115

Thankfully Norah doesn't wake at all when Audrey is up at night. No, Norah doesn't get upset when Audrey cries. She either could care less, or she says "uh oh, baby!" and tries to give her her pacifier haha. I think you're bound to have a good sleeper when #2 comes along Jane. It seems like most people get one of each. 

Bobster, I really like the name Henry. I tend to like classic names for boys - William (Will) and Benjamin (Ben) were at the top of my list if I were to have a boy.


----------



## bobster

I love your name ideas. OH is so fussy though that we can't find one we both like. 

Norah sounds so adorable. Hehe! I can't see Jack giving the baby a dummy as I bet he'd keep it for himself. We've just stopped it completely during the day and he just has it at night which he's not happy about. 

The mortgage valuation was what we've offered so it's all systems go now! Expected move time is the end of January because of her chain with her new house. Yippee!


----------



## mlm115

Awesome news about the mortgage Bobster! Congrats!

I made a point to get a completely different kind of pacifier for Audrey than what Norah uses so that she wouldn't take it. Norah also only uses hers at night now.


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey bobster on the mortgage, all systems go. You can buy housey stuff in the January sales too!
We had two estate agents round to value our place this week. We desperately need more room and are toying with the idea of putting it up for sale in the spring. The oven and washing machine are now fixed and I had a job interview this afternoon. Got the GP tomorrow to discuss next steps so a pretty busy week all in all! Oh and I'm ovulating! :haha:

Greg has never had a dummy/pacifier and I think that's the main difference between him and his peers that sleep through. Last night he did 8pm until 06.30 am and that was bliss! 

I like William too. Also like James, Ryan, Owen, Ewan, Aaron and Toby.


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster your lemon is making urine! Cute but gross at the same time!


----------



## GI_Jane

How are you feeling mackjess, ready to get your eggo preggo?

I've got a head cold :nope: courtesy of Greg.

Dr has ordered a sperm analysis for DH and day 21 bloods for me to check I'm ovulating (will be day 29 because of my long cycles). Slowly moving forward :coffee:


----------



## mackjess

I'm finally feeling better today, thank you, so I hope it's not too late for O-date tomorrow. I'm on antibiotics for bronchitis now, but I've read they are safe and remember taking them while I was prego.

Progress! Good news. Sorry about your head cold.


----------



## bobster

Yay Jane that's brilliant. I wonder why they are checking his sperm as you've had 3 pregnancies. Maybe just routine. It sounds like your doctor is quite proactive. 
Mackjess welcome to the 2ww!


----------



## GI_Jane

Yes is routine before they refer you to the assisted conception unit.

Is your ticker a week behind bobster so you're 16 weeks now?

I think I ovulated Thursday so in the 2ww now. Had lots of EWCM so hoping this cycle was a proper ovulation. The bloods will show for sure.


----------



## bobster

Yay!! Did you get much dtd time in? It would be awesome if you 2 got bfps at the same time :) ewcm is always a good sign that you are in for a good chance. 

Yes I'm a week behind nearly so will be 16 weeks on Tuesday. It's so weird I'm not doing bump pictures or planning or anything this time. I just feel so different to the first time. It's my last pregnancy so I really need to start enjoying it but I just feel a bit blaze about it really. I've been drinking too much coffee and even had a tiny bit of red wine the other night. These are all things I was anal about the first time. Poor baby haha! I'm sure I will start getting more excited as it progresses. I just feel daunted that I won't love it as much as jack or he will feel pushed out. I know it will all work out but his happiness is my main thought at the moment and I worry about how he'll adapt to sharing me. He's increasingly clingy recently. 

Will hubby be able to do the sample at home and take it in? I always feel so bad for guys who have to go into that room. My friends husband had to do it so much when they went through ivf. 

So what dpo are you both? 

Mlm how is it going with you? Do you have other stay at home mum friends to socialise with during the week?


----------



## GI_Jane

Happy 2nd tri bobster! Have you started to feel less sick?
I'm sure it's normal to be more relaxed during pregnancy 2nd time around .....did you find that Mlm? It must be a strange thought to know that this will be your last (planned!) pregnancy.

DH was given a strict instruction sheet! He can do it at home but has an appointment to deliver at the hospital within 1 hour of doing it. From what I've read about the Ivf process, the male has it easy! Still, not really the romantic conception you would hope for!

Hope you all had a fun Halloween dressing the kids up!

I'm 3dpo, I'm hopeful but being realistic at the same time. Cheering you on mackjess.


----------



## mlm115

I know the male definitely has it easier, but that still sounds so unpleasant for your DH Jane! Hoping all of your test results come back good. 

I think it's totally normal to feel like that Bobster. I was so much more relaxed when pregnant with Audrey, and definitely very concerned with Norah's reaction to everything. She adjusted just fine though, and from talking to friends, it seems like their kids all adjusted fine to new babies too. 

I do seem to be somewhat busy now that I'm home. My sister in law stays home with my niece and nephew, and she only lives 10 min away so that is nice. We also do a weekly gym class which is fun. I just have to make a point to plan things so we don't get bored. Audrey is becoming more and more interactive which is fun. She's very vocal and smiley at home, I love it.


----------



## bobster

Aww I just think they get more and more adorable with age don't they. The more Jack grows and develops the more I fall in love. It's an amazing feeling!
Jane I have everything crossed for you this cycle. It's amazing that the sperm stay alive for an hour in a tub! You'd think they would all dry up wouldn't you. I would love to work in ivf as I find it so interesting how it all works. There isn't a place in York that does it otherwise I'd apply. How's the job hunting for you going? Did you hear anything from that interview? Yes feeling less sick now thank god. 

Glad you are enjoying your time at home so far mlm. Yes planning is a must to keep you and the girls occupied. We will be on a real strict budget this time so that will be harder. Last time I spent a ridiculous amount on coffees and cakes from meeting friends but also on food as I made a trip to the shops my daily job! Must try not to do that this time. I put on so much weight!

Everything ok with you mack?


----------



## GI_Jane

The company asked for a 2nd interview :happydance: so putting all my energies in to preparation.

I don't think I would have survived the last two years at home if it wasn't for all the classes we go to, having them in my week really adds structure. The days we don't gave anything planned drives me nuts. 
I know what you mean about all the tea and cake bobster!

Do you think you'll do a conversion for midwifery bobster? Think you mentioned that once before.

How's the 2ww Mack?


----------



## mackjess

2WW is OK. Only 1 dtd and no symptoms so I think I missed it. But ready for the next!

Bobster- happy 2nd tri.

Jane, I have looked after you and Bobster mentioned classes and we have NOTHING like that in the midwest. MLM is there anything like that in FL? We only have classes for newborns and that's it.


----------



## GI_Jane

That's a shame re classes mackjess, I wonder why that is? I'm pretty lucky to be spoilt for choice here at both baby and toddler level and some cater to both ages and offer a discount for a sibling. 

Will you take the full year off again bobster?

Keeping my fingers crossed for you mackjess, it only takes once :blush:
No symptoms with me either at 6dpo :shrug:

Having a bunch of my bloods taken tomorrow. Just a shame I don't get the results for ages. DH was slow booking the appointment for his sperm analysis and can't get a slot for another two weeks ...waiting, waiting :coffee:


----------



## bobster

No symptoms is often better I found! The months I had every symptom going I got bfn's! Good luck both of you. When will you plan to test? Also mack like Jane says it only takes one and there are millions in that attempt so don't worry you still have a great chance!

That's rubbish that he can't get an appointment for so long! But you never know he may not need it with any luck. 

Well my news of the day is.... I'm having a little brother for Jack! Woooo! I just knew it as I had the same feeling as before but OH kept insisting its a girl so I decided to book a gender scan so we could start planning. I feel happy but also a little sad that I'll never experience the other side as we definitely aren't having any more. He's perectly healthy so far and not shy at all. We could see it straight away as his right hand was touching it :) Now you need to help me choose a name as I'm at a loose end.


----------



## mlm115

Wow!! So exciting Bobster! No surprise it's boy, you knew it from the beginning! How nice that they will have a brother to be buddies with &#128512;


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey go team blue! 

Think you mentioned the name oscar before?

8dpo and I took a cheapy test with FMU this morning. Nothing there except an evap. It's still early though :thumbup:


----------



## mackjess

I think I'm out. But I'm ok with it. I had been sick and still taking antibiotics and decongestant, etc. It's all baby safe but I would hate to be taking that many meds when a BFP happened.

FX for you jane.

And Blue? I need to go back and read what I missed!! :) :)


----------



## GI_Jane

I pretty sure I'm out too mackjess. 

I've only one more ovulation chance this year now. Would be lovely to have something to announce at Christmas/new year!


----------



## bobster

Have you retested Jane?


----------



## GI_Jane

Yes, 11 dpo and BFN. Really feeling like AF is around the corner.
I'm disappointed but not surprised either. Will see what the bloods come back with.

How you doing bobster after your boy news?


----------



## bobster

Ah sorry for bfn. Fingers crossed for next month or a late bfp. 

I'm ok. Tensions have been a bit high with OH. We've been arguing a bit recently. I'm feeling really disconnected with this pregnancy. I'm not feeling excited or anything like I felt with Jack. I hope these feelings (or lack of) are normal. I worry that im not ready for 2. If someone asks me how I am at work I feel like I'm going to burst into tears at the drop of a hat. I wish I didn't feel like this :( it's the total opposite to how I felt with Jack. 

I think not having OH is making it worse. I've been horrible to him recently. Snappy and not close to him at all. I think it's just hormones but I feel like I've pushed him away and now it's harder because we're just avoiding each other around the house and focusing on Jack and you can tell he's not wanting to talk to me so it's awkward. Hopefully the dust will settle after our recent arguments soon and we'll be back to normal. 

Any plans for next cycle Jane and Mack? Are you doing preseed or anything?


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm sorry to hear that you are not getting along with OH at the moment bobster and sounds like you could really use his support.
Could you guys find time to sit down and clear the air and tell him your worries about having 2 and anything else that you have on your mind?

I hope your friends that have 2 babies are able to put your mind at rest about what the realities of having two.

Could you put the worry about having 2 out of your mind and embrace the current pregnancy you have? you said its unlikely you will have a third so enjoy what you have in the now mumma. Easier said then done I know but perhaps once you've cleared the air with OH you will start to feel better.

Hugs.x


----------



## bobster

Thanks Jane I know you are right. Not feeling myself at the moment. I know it will all be ok in the end


----------



## mackjess

Bobster I'm sure what you are feeling is normal. I waited awhile to TTC with #2 because I couldn't imagine being tired and prego and everything I felt with #1 while he was little, and I still worry about that now, and how do you juggle a newborn and a toddler. I know it's going to be hard, but worth it. I'm sure if I have these worries now I can't imagine some of the feelings I'll have when I'm actually prego. I just keep reminding myself how much love a sibling will bring to my little man. And congrats on a boy!! Giving Finn a brother would be soooo amazing, but I'm sure he'd make a great brother for a sister too. :) Hang in there, and try to talk to OH if you can. It's probably hard being excited to outsiders but I'm sure you can explain to him and he will be understanding.

I am pretty excited. We booked a trip months ago to NY in November, but I thought I'd just be finishing AF while we were there, then not OV until a week after we got back around thanksgiving. We host thanksgiving so I was worried about being tired and stressed and BDing with all that. BUT with my AFs being a day or so early, I will actually OV right after we get back, so it will be prime time to BD while we are on vacation, ourselves, finn home with the grandparents. I'm hoping it's a sign.

Jane, I'm deffo out. I start AF Thursday and had my standard chips and brownies cravings today and some lower back pain. That's always PMS signs for me. I'd love to already be pregnant when we are in NY, but feeling positive about my next cycle.

MLM, how are your little girls. It's been a few weeks now. I am jealous and wow that must be so hard at the same time. It's precious that you get to have so much girl time all together. Sounds very sweet.


----------



## mackjess

Ugh. Af started today at only 24 days. Since I was sick his cycle I didn't do OPKs. I hope all is good for next cycle. =/


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm sure it's just a blip caused by the meds you took mackjess. Perhaps your o will now coincide whilst your in NYC rather than just after it?

What are your plans there? Christmas shopping and a broadway show?

Af is due today or tomorrow and feeling emotionally volatile! 

How you feeling bobster?


----------



## mackjess

The hunger games movie is coming out the weekend we are there, so we are going to see that in a big IMAX theater. LOL. I had looked for shows, but nothing that was affordable was open the days we will be there. :(

We are going to sleep in, order room service, and do shopping and site seeing. :) 

When are your next appointments Bobster and Jane?


----------



## GI_Jane

That sounds perfect mackjess. I love NYC. DH and I worked there for 3 years when we first got married and that time will forever be in our hearts. Have a fabulous time together in a great city.

Af got me in the night. So having 'day 2' bloods taken tomorrow then need to book a telephone consult to get all the results. DH takes his sample in on Tuesday so will need to help him with that haha :blush: I guess we wont get any sort of referral to a specialist until the new year now. Can't believe this year is almost over. I hope I get a BFP next year!

How you feeling bobster?


----------



## bobster

Love the hunger games!!! Your break sounds amazing mack. Perfect for lots of relaxed baby making! 

Jane I didn't know you lived in nyc! Wow I bet it was such a different life. Boo for cd 2 but yay for one step further into the investigations. I am positive your bfp will be this year and can't wait to hear it. 

We are a bit better now thanks for asking. We made up and are getting more used to the idea of 2 now. I felt a bit disappointed about having another boy if I'm completely honest and I felt really guilty for feeling that way. On the one hand I felt happy for Jack to have a brothe and I really do believe a boy will fit into our family better but on the other I felt sad that I'd never have a daughter. Selfish I know. It's just something I always pictured having from being young. I've got used to it now the news is final and I'm happy. I always knew it was a boy but until the scan you always have a doubt. It's been really strange and contradictory feelings of happiness and grief but talking through them with OH has definitely helped. I haven't shared the news with everyone irl yet as I worried about showing my emotions and people thinking I'm an awful and ungrateful person. Please don't judge me for sharing these thoughts as my main priority is definitely a healthy baby and I do feel so grateful especially after the mc's and I already love him so much!


----------



## mlm115

Bobster, I totally understand how you're feeling... If I'm being totally honest I had some disappointment with finding out I was having another girl. I was probably more disappointed when I found out that my first was a girl, as I always pictured having a boy first. However, I can truly say that I am beyond happy with it now, two girls is just perfect for me and my family and I wouldn't have it any other way. im so glad you are able to talk through your emotions with your OH. As thrilled and lucky as you are to be expecting #2, it's still ok to have fears and doubts, etc. 

Afm, I'm having a little bit of a tougher time today. I love being home with my girls, but sometimes I feel so annoyed at DH that I'm the only one taking care of the kids. For instance, it's 4am now, and he is sleeping soundly while I have been up three times to give Audrey her paci or to feed her. I just wish I didn't always have to ask him when I want help, I wish he would just step in and do it on his own. Ok I'm done complaining now!


----------



## bobster

Thanks so much mlm. It really helps to hear other people have had similar emotions because at first I felt like I was the only one to feel that way and I felt so guilty. I'm glad it's out in the open now though and I just know it will all be fine once he's here. I already feel better now and I've bought some cute new baby things.

Mlm sorry to hear you feel like this. I remember feeling the same resentment towards my OH with Jack and I know some of my friends have felt the same. It's hard because being the main carer is full time where as they get to have a part of their old normal life and time out. I know its frustrating when you have to tell them the obvious but maybe you need to in order to get a little bit of rest bite. I remember telling my OH it's 24 hour a day work for me and he started helping a bit more with night feeds etc then. I would have a chat before you get more annoyed and it becomes a big argument. I'm learning to share my feelings more to avoid those after recent times!


----------



## GI_Jane

So pleased you are feeling better bobster now you've had a good chat to OH....and never any judgement here :hugs:

Mlm, ditto what bobster said. Communication is the key. 

When is you NYC trip mackjess?


----------



## mackjess

Jane-I updated my calendar but it didn't change the O date. Which makes me suspicious so I'm going to start OPKs today to make sure I don't miss it. I think we will still be in the NY window even if it changes a little.

How awesome that you got to live there! I'm really excited for this weekend and it's just a few days. :) We've never been away so I am just looking forward to sleeping in a bit, staying up late if we want, and just relaxing.

mlm and bobster - maybe I'm weird bc I want another boy. lol. I am really close to one of my sisters, so I feel like I want him to have that same brotherly bond. Which I'm sure your girls will have mlm. It's a wonderful thing. I think I would be disappointed as I really want Finn to have a brother to play with, but at the same time I'll still be excited if I were to have a girl. I wish I had more time to try for more, but age is limiting me to 2 kiddos I'm afraid. I just really really hope that one more does work out for me. :) I am sure even with being let down at first, having your healthy boy will be the best thing ever Bobster. I guess that is an upside to having to wait 10 months for arrival, a lot of time to adjust. I am glad you've talked to OH. I was kind of snappy at DH this weekend and finally told him I was stressed about not being able to get pregnant and mad about something he didn't even know about. He seemed relieved and was understanding. I'll have to try talking more going forward too.


----------



## GI_Jane

Have a wonderful weekend mackjess. I find even when away from Greg I spend most of the time talking about him! Enjoy that time together with DH.

Feels better once you tell DH how you feel doesn't it. I'm good at sharing to DH but he bottles up- perhaps it's a man thing?

Didn't get the job, pretty disappointed. Oh well will start looking again after Christmas. Applications and interviews are so time consuming and emotionally draining.


----------



## bobster

I bet you'll get the next one Jane. It is draining and stressful but maybe it's just because you haven't had one for a while. Could you ask for feedback? 

Mack I also want a boy for the reason of a bond. I think it's really confusing the way I've felt because although I want another boy for lots of reasons I've almost felt I've mourned never having a daughter. Sounds weird I know because I didn't have one to mourn in the beginning.
I am excited to watch them play and have a brotherly bond. I love having a boy more than anything. It's because I know this is the last baby I think. 

Mack I can completely understand the worry about getting pregnant again but try not to panic as all the signs that you are fertile are there so there's no reason not to. I'm glad hubby was supportive. Sounds like we all are so lucky to have such good men.


----------



## bobster

Jane when do u get blood results?


----------



## GI_Jane

bobster said:


> Jane when do u get blood results?

Results from bloods taken after ovulation (day 29) showed that I am ovulating :happydance: Waiting to hear about my day2 results. Some bloods are being repeated as they may be a problem with my red blood cells. DH took his sample in yesterday. 
I guess if all comes back good we won't need any metformin or a referral to specialist and just have to keep trying in the hope that the good tube picks up the egg.

How is pregnancy going bobster? Are you fully in to maternity clothes now? How long do you think you'll have off? Anymore name choices?


----------



## bobster

An that's good Jane. hope your repeat test is all ok. fingers crossed for the day 2 tests then. I'm sure given your track history of getting pregnant there won't be need for drugs. Did they say the left side would compensate and release more eggs or does it still alternate each month? It's a shame you can't get a scan each cycle to tell you which side you ovulate from. I bet rich folk would do that. Did you ask if there's any way to tell which side you ovulate from? 

I'm still in my size 10 & 12 jeans but they are feeling tight. I have a bump now so I have to pull them down quite low to wear them comfortably. Need to invest in some maternity ones as haven't kept much from last time. 

I'm thinking he will be called Harrison James but we'll probably call him Harry


----------



## GI_Jane

Like the name choice bobster :thumbup: when is your 20 week scan?

How was your NYC weekend mackjess?

How's it going Mlm? Did you speak with DH? 

We will be getting all our results this week and discuss next steps :thumbup:


----------



## mackjess

Well I think today is DP0, so that means I start the 2WW tomorrow. Eek.

Our trip to NY was great. I have shin splits though from all the walking even though I was wearing good shoes. :)

Jane, very good news with your blood work. I'm sure DH tests will go well too. Will you be having an O date soon? Or waiting on AF. 

MLM, dh and I had similar issues. We both work but I ended up doing like 99% of everything. So frustrating. I finally just broke it down as I was exhausted and needed help. Still annoying bc I have to ask every 5 mins if I need something. I don't think guys, or my guy anyway, are wired to think about what needs to be done. 

Bobster, how are you feeling?


----------



## GI_Jane

Keeping my fingers crossed for you mackjess :thumbup:

Not due to ovulate for another week. Hoping for a Xmas BFP for us both.


----------



## mackjess

A Christmas BFP would be amazing Jane. FX for you.

Bobster, I totally missed the name!! Love it. :)


----------



## bobster

Fingers crossed for a bfp in 2 weeks mack. 
Good luck for catching O soon Jane. 
Mlm did you decide to chat with his hubby? Hope you are feeling better and getting a bit more help with the girls


----------



## GI_Jane

Is your house move set for January bobster?

Happy pre thanksgiving mackjess and mlm. Enjoy your family time.


----------



## mackjess

so i'm DPO3 now, and super gassy. Yayyyy for that in time for holidays. :)

Let's hope there's a good reason for it.

Happy thanksgiving MLM!! Hope you have a good weekend on the other side of the pond Bobster and Jane.


----------



## mlm115

Yes, I did talk to my hubby. Thanks for all the advice and encouragement ladies! Just venting my frustration made me feel 100 times better. 

Happy thanksgiving to you too Mack! I'm hosting this year and making my first turkey,ahh! 

I hope you both get Christmas Bfps, that would be so fabulous! 

Bobster, do we get any belly pics yet??


----------



## bobster

So glad you are feeling better mlm. I think talking about how you feel honestly can save so much confusion and conflict in the future. If I'd only told OH how I was feeling recently we'd not have argued the way we did anyway. 

Really hoping for some Christmas/new year BFP news on this thread! 

I will try to send a bump pic tomorrow if I can figure it out from my iPhone... I've not really been taking them this time as keep forgetting!


----------



## GI_Jane

I hope the turkey cooking and hosting went well Mlm and mackjess, not too stressful!

Are you an early tester Mack? When will you try and hold out until?

All results for DH and me have come back good. There was an issue with my bloods but the repeat shows it's on the mend and nothing to be concerned about. GP is now referring us and she thinks they'll want to check my remaining tube is open using a dye and may give me clomid.
But in the mean time she has given me metformin to try. Feeling very positive :thumbup:


----------



## mlm115

That's great news Jane! Congrats on the good test results, I'm sure that is a relief for you : )


----------



## mackjess

How was your thanksgiving mlm? We do ours on sat so I'm cooking today. Brisket and ham. Thanksgiving dinner on Thursday at the inlaws was fun and Finn was super cute and charmed the grandparents a lot. Hope you have fun memories with both girls.

Jane, that is so wonderful!! I wish I could get metformin but I'm only borderline on my tests. Continuing with my eating well and exercise. I've lost 9lbs which makes me 9lbs away from pre prego weight. I am an early tester, but my online cheapies don't arrive til tomorrow. Feeling out but still hopeful we will both get xmas bfps.

Yes bobster we need a bump photo!!! &#128538;


----------



## mlm115

My thanksgiving was really nice. The turkey tuned out perfectly and everyone helped out a ton by bringing a lot of the sides. Norah is such an entertainer now too. She loves dancing and doing her "tricks" when we have people over, lol. Audrey slept most of the time, but was happy the time she was awake. Your dinner sounds awesome, I'd actually much prefer ham and brisket over turkey. Have fun today!


----------



## bobster

Yay sounds good. Happy thanksgiving :) 

Jane that's brilliant news about your test results. Fingers crossed the metforim helps too. Your gp sounds good. 

I've been having super stretchy uncomfortable pains all day. I was in the supermarket and felt the urge to sit down. Not sure if just coming down with something as slightly achy everywhere right now. 
Mack good luck for testing. How many dpo will you be? 

Mlm Audrey sounds so cute


----------



## GI_Jane

Drink plenty of water bobster and mention to your midwife. Is your 20 week scan soon?


----------



## mackjess

Ugh, tested today but not with FMU and it was negative. I don't have any symptoms though. I will test with FMU tomorrow which will be DPO8, but I still think it will be negative.


----------



## GI_Jane

Keeping my fingers crossed for you mackjess.

Think I ovulated over the weekend but we only dtd once. Hope it was enough!


----------



## bobster

Good luck Jane. Once is definitely enough!
Mack 7dpo is way too early. 8dpo is still super early so don't be discouraged. Good luck for a bfp in a few days! 

Thanks Jane it's mostly gone today. Maybe I am dehydrated as been quite thirsty. 20 week scan on Thursday. Not feeling particularly excited and feel bad for that. Just not enjoying this pregnancy as felt so up and down emotionally and still feeling sick on and off. Can't wait for him to be here now.


----------



## mackjess

Bobster, I was never in love with pregnancy so don't feel bad. I'm sure it will be even more so that way when I'm prego with a toddler.

Still stark white on the tests, no symptoms. Feeling pretty bummed but trying not to. It was the first time we gave it a good try, but it's hard to not feel discouraged when I did everything right this cycle. Sigh

Good luck Jane. When I was prego before my m/c and prego with Finn we only got 1 DTD in. :) Trying to remember that myself. The cycle before Finn we DTD more and I was gutted by my BFNs.


----------



## bobster

Fingers crossed that it's still too early mack. What dpo did you get a bfp with Finn? I think most women don't see anything until around 9-10dpo. Hate the feeling of not knowing during the 2ww, it's just the slowest 2 weeks ever! Don't worry though if it's a bfn it will be one period closer to your bfp


----------



## mlm115

Fingers crossed ladies. I know I didn't get a bfp until at least 11 or 12 dpo with Audrey, so there's still a chance Mack.


----------



## mackjess

Thank you ladies. I'm off to buy some FRERs. I got a REALLY early BFP with Finn, and symptoms right away. I know every time is different, so I will keep testing. But I want to make sure it's not a bad batch of cheapies and test thru the weekend.


----------



## GI_Jane

Keep us posted mackjess.
Hope the scan goes well for you tomorrow bobster.
Not feeling like this will be my month. Thankfully no side effects on the metformin yet.


----------



## mackjess

Still negative today. And I feel PMSing like AF will be early again this cycle. Jane I have lots of hope for you, and so glad you're on metformin already!

Bobster I'm excited for your scan. A mango!!

MLM-glad you had a good first turkey day.


----------



## mackjess

Still stark white on FRER. AF isn't due til Tuesday. I feel totally out, but really hoping my cycle is it's usual 28 days. I wasn't feeling too confident this month since AF was so early which is VERY unusual for me to not be regular. If AF starts Mon or Tues I will still feel OK that I'm back to normal and on to next month. :D


----------



## GI_Jane

How did the scan go bobster?

Ah sorry about the BFN mackjess but great you are thinking so positively about cycle length, I hope it's back to normal for you.

I've still got plenty of EWCM so not sure whats up with that- perhaps changes because of the met? This sounds awful but I seriously cannot be bothered this cycle, we've had opportunity to dtd but I've just not wanted to apart from once. Hence why I'm counting myself out.


----------



## mackjess

I tested with a cheapie and I almost see an evap line but i'm sure it's nothing...sort of...EVERYTHING has been making my eyes water up and I'm super emotional about commercials, songs, totally anything. Gah. I hate the 2WW. Maybe it's PMS and being bummed...I will use an FRER in the am. 

I just hope I don't start AF early. I'd be ok with on to the next cycle if this one is back to regular for me.

Jane the times I've had multiple BD in and bases covered, I didn't get prego. 2 times it was just 1 at close to OV but not really in the best window, I did get prego. I am not counting you out!! :)


----------



## mlm115

Oooh Mack, that sounds promising! Hoping for a bfp for you tomorrow!


----------



## GI_Jane

Ooooo mackjess hopeful for you ....


----------



## mackjess

Gah. Still nothing. But no early AF so I'm relived about that. Now to focus on some xmas shopping, cards, wrapping and trying for a bfp in a few weeks.&#128525;&#128515;


----------



## GI_Jane

Loving how positive you are mackjess :thumbup:

You ok bobster?


----------



## mackjess

AF did start, but 2 days early is much better than 4-5 days early like last time. I am bummed, but I guess I was pretty anxious about this cycle since I was so off sched I didn't think it would work anyway.

But 12 days til OV. I will be ready with my OPKs and hopefully catch it this time.

Jane what day are you on? How are you feeling?


----------



## GI_Jane

I think I'm 6dpo. Pretty sure I am out though as af feels just around the corner with the undeniable hormonal spots I get in certain places already present. Not due to ovulate again until January now so at least I can't have a drink at Christmas :thumbup:

Was everything ok at the scan bobster?


----------



## mackjess

yes Bobster how was the scan.

Jane fx for you, I want at least 1 of us to get a xmas BFP. :)


----------



## mlm115

Ah, darn it. Sorry you are out Mack. 

Fingers crossed for you Jane! A Christmas bfp would be nice : )


----------



## bobster

Sorry guys been so busy recently. scan was amazing. He was doing all sorts of manoeuvres in there! We got a lovely sonographer who spent time explaining it all and lots of lovely pictures. I fell in love at that point :) 

Sorry you are out mack but you are so lucky to have normal cycles and another shot so soon! 

Jane hope at stays away for you. 

Are all your babes excited about Santa coming? I think Jack partially understands as I keep bribing him with being good so Santa comes. So far his list of requests is a choochoo, ball, car and bus! Haha he already has all these things I think he just likes saying them :) have you all done your shopping?


----------



## bobster

Here he is! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bobster

And another...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mlm115

Great pics Bobster! He's adorable already : ). So glad the scan went well for you. 

We took the girls to see Santa yesterday. Needless to say, it did not go well. As mean as it sounds, the picture we got is pretty hysterical though! I can't wait until my kids understand the whole Christmas/Santa thing a little better.


----------



## mackjess

Awe those are great pics bobster. Glad you had such a good experience with the scans. I'm getting pretty anxious to have that again myself.

Mlm last years Santa pic was hilarious too. You'll have to upload it if you can. He gets a Santa photo at school weds so I'm hoping that goes ok.


----------



## GI_Jane

Great pic bobster, so detailed aren't they! So pleased you are in love and hopefully feeling a bit happier?

Haha Greg has no idea. He's taking interest in the Christmas tree but we haven't really spoken of santa. I know he would be very shy if I took him so haven't. Next year will be completely different I am sure!


----------



## mlm115

At least Audrey was calm &#128514;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bobster

That's such a great picture mlm! It will be one your family talk about for some years to come I'm sure lol. Despite not being happy she's so gorgeous. Norah looks very content at least haha. 

Jack knows who Santa is and knows he flies in the sky but he thinks reindeers are dogs as he always says woof when he sees them in a book. I think he understands that he brings good boys and girls presents but in a very vague way. We will start talking more and more about it as Christmas approaches. I can't wait for him to fully understand either and write letters etc. it's like we can relive our childhood excitement all over again haha! 

Yes Jane feeling much better now. I think my hormones are settling down as don't feel on a permanent af anymore and pregnancy nausea is not as often anymore but still lingering off and on. Instead I've got the dreaded heartburn now. 

When do you plan to test Jane? 

Mackjess are you planning more bd'ing action this cycle? 
I swear I'm the opposite as its only when I bd practically everyday of my fertile period that I get a bfp. Are you on baby aspirin and prenatals?


----------



## GI_Jane

Haha love that photo mlm. Love how Santa is smiling happily like there is not a toddler going crazy in his arms. A great picture to look back on for sure!

I think I am 8dpo and ordered some early internet cheapies so waiting for them to arrive. I would love an early Christmas present but sadly I think I'm out.


----------



## mackjess

We will be BDing again soon. :) CD4 now, and fertile window starts CD9, so I'll be doing OPKs again starting Monday. Hopefully with the holidays and fun stuff we will be in the mood and not tired and stressed. :)

MLM, I love that photo. Finn's face looks about the same in his from last year. They are doing santa photos at school today, so hopefully those turn out. Usually he won't even go near a camera.

Jane, FX for you, a Xmas BFP would be so amazing. 

And Bobster I hated the heartburn. Glad to hear you are doing well otherwise though.


----------



## GI_Jane

Tested today at 10dpo and nothing apart from a gray evap :growlmad:

You are so fortunate to have a regular length cycle mackjess, another chance always seems to come around quicker to you.

Yuk the heartburn is terrible and so is the chalky stuff to make it feel better, I swear I used to gag at the prospect of swallowing that stuff.

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## bobster

How are you all doing? 

Mack have you started your attempts now? I have my fingers crossed for you this cycle. 

Jane did anything develop from the Evap? When do you go back to Dr? What cd do you ovulate? Are you still later like me? 

Mlm how are you and the girls? Did you find things changed a bit after your chat with hubby? Will you have anymore babies do you think?

I'm feeling well in myself. Bit tired but I think that's more from running around after jack. He's started shuffling into our bedroom very early every morning in his sleeping bag. I miss the cot sides! He kisses us until we give in and get his milk and raisens which he has every morning. Like putty in his hands lol. 

He still has bottles in the morning and at night which is a bit ridiculous at age 2. Need to buy him a special warm milk cup that's separate from his daytime beakers. What do you guys use for warm milk? We're managing to wean him off the dummy well though which is good.


----------



## mlm115

Checking in to see about your evap line Jane and hoping it turned into something good!

Things are good with my girls and also with me and DH. Talking to him made such a big difference. Thanks for your advice on that ladies : ) For some reason I have been thinking a lot lately about wanting a third baby. I would wait at least until Audrey is 1 to really think about it though. Plus id have to convince DH because he seems pretty set against it. 

We don't actually do warm milk at all, so no advice on that. I'm thinking about getting rid of the paci soon though, so I'll take any tips you have on that!


----------



## mlm115

Hope you are getting some rest Bobster. I know it's tough chasing a toddler when you are pregnant!


----------



## bobster

Ah maybe hubby will come round. You never know what will happen and you are still so young so got loads of time to decide. Would you house be big enough for 3? 

We just stopped giving him it during the day and said only at bedtime which he accepted then we just 'forgot' to give it to him at bedtime and he's not asked for it. Quite easy so far really. Occasionally he'll find one down the side of the sofa or something and put it in and then it's a bit harder to take it off him. I usually distract him with food and then hide it :)

We are taking him to see Santa this Saturday. I'm excited to see how he'll react.


----------



## bobster

Oh and I'm sure I will get broody again after Harry comes as I'm such a broody person generally. Especially as our friends will just be having their first or second babies. It will make me sad to think we'll not have another but I'm preparing myself for that. OH is adamant he doesn't want another and I understand that as we'd like some of our independent time back after plus financially it would be hard. I think 2 will be enough for me but we'll see in a few years and if not will have to try to convince OH!


----------



## GI_Jane

I haven't tested again but think af is beginning to start. Been having fleeting moments of nausea but think it's from the metformin dose being increased.

We just use a regular beaker for gregs warm milk bobster. Well done on the dummy/paci.

Af has properly started now :(

Are you in the 2ww now mackjess? Really hoping you get a Xmas BFP- how perfect would that be.


----------



## mlm115

was just checking in to see if AF started for you Jane. Darn : (


----------



## mackjess

2WW starts Sunday. BD twice so far, and hopefully again tonight. 

Sorry AF got you Jane.


----------



## GI_Jane

Good luck mackjess. :thumbup:

My af started the same night our neighbours brought home their newborn...made me feel pretty miserable. Hopefully the metformin will do its thing and 2016 will see me getting a BFP. 

Enjoy the holidays :xmas9: :xmas6:


----------



## bobster

I'm sure your bfp is coming up Jane and that baby will be well worth the wait. 

Good luck mack


----------



## mackjess

Thanks. We've had a stomach flu going around the house. :( No idea if I have symptoms or not. 

Hope everyone has a merry xmas! Finn is better, I'm on the mend, hubby just got sice this am so the good thing is I think we will all be feeling better by our Xmas Eve get together.


----------



## GI_Jane

Yuk with the stomach flu mackjess, at least it passes quickly. When are you hoping to test?


----------



## mackjess

I think starting Sunday. The stomach flu has passed, but now I have a sore throat and congested. Finn had a runny nose for about 2 days after his tummy troubles, so I think this is part of the deal. He seems better today so I hope I will be better by tomorrow. At least I have a good excuse not to drink so I won't have nosey nellies asking me if I'm prego.

Have a wonder XMAS ladies. :)


----------



## bobster

Merry Christmas lovely ladies X


----------



## GI_Jane

How was Christmas ladies? Greg has been great, a little overwhelmed but no major meltdowns.

Are you feeling better mackjess? Any possible preg symptoms.

How are you doing bobster? What date are you moving home?

I've had horrible stomach/toilet problems with the metformin if I have alcohol (don't usually drink much except at Christmas) and I've really suffered for it. I'm on cd11 and just don't feel like dtd at all...


----------



## mlm115

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!! So much more fun with Norah this year now that she's a little older, I'm sure you all experienced the same : ) 

Sorry about the illnesses Mack, and also that you're not feeling well Jane.


----------



## mackjess

Finn was super cute at Xmas. We have another fun day coming up, my sis will be here tomorrow and her kids.

Sorry about the meds Jane. 

No symptoms yet. Evap line on my tests today. :(


----------



## mlm115

Will you test tomorrow Mack? Evap lines always make me hopeful...


----------



## mackjess

Ugh. I hate evap lines. Tested today with fmu and I think my eyes are playing tricks on me with the evap line. I feel like I'm imagining even seeing that. I'm 5 days away from my calendar af, but really expect it in 3 days. I think I'm out, no symptoms or lines this close to af.


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm sorry mackjess :hugs:

Have you been affected by the floods bobster, looks terrible up there.


----------



## bobster

Luckily not but have a couple of friends whose houses are waist deep in water :(
Went for a walk today and it's horrendous. There are cars are parked on some roads and you can only see the top of them. 

Mackjess I always get Evaps and can kind of see where the line is meant to be before a bfp so I'm hopeful for you. 

Jane are you feeling better?

Mlm I found it much more fun this year too. Jack has just got mountains of my presents and I don't know where we are going to store them all! It honestly looks like a toy shop our house now.

Move date is February 1st! Excited but nervous about the responsibility of becoming a home owner. Wish we had more money so we could do more to make it our own a bit quicker. Looking forward to doing cheap things though like decorating jacks room and the nursery


----------



## bobster

My little boy is viable from Tuesday!! Must change my ticker as its nearly a week behind


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey bobster. How is your Harrison bump growing- similar to a jack bump at the same stage? Is jack curious about your tummy?

Did af get you mackjess?


----------



## mlm115

Yay for viability Bobster! Getting to that point is such s relief. Your pregnancy seems to be flying by! Do you feel that way?

Also wondering how you are mack- did you end up with af?


----------



## Aspe

Hi ladies,

It took awhile for me to find this thread again. My history got deleted so i lost this window. I will back read now.


----------



## mackjess

Yay for Vday bobster!

No AF, due in 2 days. No symptoms and stark white lines so I'm feeling out this month. :(


----------



## Aspe

No af here either yet but due tomorrow.


----------



## bobster

I feel bigger than with Jack Jane. I don't know if it's bigger in reality though. I will send a picture from today on the next post. Jack doesn't seem particularly bothered. He kisses it when I say he has to be gentle. And he'll say baba when I ask what's inside but I don't think he really understands. 

Jane where are you in your cycle? How is it going with the metformin? 

Mackjess fingers crossed for a bfp but I know that feeling when you are feeling out. If you are out though it's not long to wait until your next attempt. 

Mlm Are you still thinking about the possibility of having another? Would hubby be on board do you think?

Welcome aspen. I remember you from before, were you pregnant at the same time the first time around? How long have you been ttc no.2 for?


----------



## bobster

24 weeks. I'm not sure why it's gone on the side!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## GI_Jane

That's a beautiful cantaloupe bump bobster. Like your top too.

I'm cd16 and due to o over the weekend. Did have some ewcm but has turned to brown spotting so not sure what's up with that. Metformin is fine if I stay off the alcohol. Not sure if it's actually doing anything guess time will tell! 

Welcome back aspe, did af get you today?


----------



## mlm115

Adorable bump Bobster!


----------



## Aspe

Bobster. Love your baby bump :). I had a miscarriage in August at 5 weeks. Yea, I would have been around 25 weeks now. We have been trying for about 7 months, which might I add, feels like eternity. 

Jane.. Hoping you catch your egg this weekend. Af never got me yet. She is due today. Usually my temp will go below the coverline the say off, but the last 3 days my temps have just been hovering. My bbt chart is in my signature.


----------



## Aspe

Well, AF got me


----------



## mackjess

Sorry AF. How long are your cycles? I'm still waiting on AF to start. It looks like it will be on time tomorrow, I've had some greasy food and choc cravings and bloated feelings so that's always PMS for me. and another negative on a test this am. I can't believe my cycle is normal this month. I've started AF early like the last 5 months.

Hoping this is a good sign for next month. this will be my 3rd month in a row of hard core OPKs and BD'ing on the right days. Really hopeful. I will keep my fingers crossed for you aspe.

Bobster, super cute bump. 

mlm-glad you had a merry xmas!

jane, i'm excited for your next cycle after being on metformin for a bit.

I've been doing good about getting a bit healthier the last 3 months. Lost about 10lbs .Really going to buckle down on healthy eating and no drinking this cycle. I figure it can only help. I'm now 8 lbs away from my pre-prego weight. :)


----------



## GI_Jane

Sorry af got you aspe.

Well done on the weight loss mackjess and that's great that your af will not be early. All positive signs for a bfp in 2016!

My GP phoned out of the blue today. The good news is I have my fertility appointment on 13th January. The downside is there is still an issue with my blood and have been referred to a consultant haematologist :(

Oh holy cow I feel like my guts are about to explode after just one glass of champagne! 

Have a happy new year ladies, hopefully full of pregnancy and beautiful babies. I've got to dash...,


----------



## Aspe

Mack.. They are on average 35 days. Today marks cd 35. I am thinking about trying fertilaid. Way to go on the weight lost. I will be hoping you get your double lines soon too. Thanks. 

Jane.. Yay on appointment. At least you are one step closer to helping to conceive. I am on the wait list, which takes about 4-5 months.

I am having a bummer of a New Years Eve with AF starting and knowing we did everything right this month.


----------



## bobster

get to bd'ing Jane! Good luck. Hope you get some answers about your bloods soon and they manage to sort it. Have a lovely new year celebration. 

Mack wow well done on the weight loss. Is it just diet or have you been exercising too? Is hubby getting involved? Sorry you're feeling out but glad your cycle is normal this month. Could you have been bd'ing at the wrong time?
Apparently 80% of the eggs we kick out aren't great quality which is why we only have a 20% chance of bfp. I don't know how true it is but a friend told me.. 

Happy new year ladies !


----------



## mackjess

Holy shit I got a very faint bfp on my FRER


----------



## mackjess

Af usually starts overnight so I tested this morning and there is a faint line. Looked at the frer from yesterday and maybe see an evap line. I'm totally shocked. And worried. Last time by the time af was supposed to start the test line was super dark.

I've thought I was out and have had a cold, so I've been taking Sudafed and Advil. Not worried about Sudafed this early on, but worried Advil and drinks could affect implementation. I have zero symptoms and think this could be another chemical with that faint line. =/

Waiting to see if test tomorrow is darker, or maybe after bloods next week to tell dh. I'm excited I got a positive but feeling like it's not sticky.=/


----------



## mackjess

Aspe you are doing everything right. Have you been to an ob about tests? 

Jane I'm excited for this cycle. I really have heard great things about metformin.


----------



## mlm115

Mack!!!!! Ahhhhh!!!!!! Sending sticky vibes your way! Congrats on the bfp!


----------



## mlm115

You probably just ov'd later which is why the line is still faint. Will you keep testing to see progression or no?


----------



## mackjess

I have one frer to use tomorrow. I think I'll get to the store to get a couple more to hold me over till I can do bloods Monday. I think I'll wait on that to tell dh. 

I'm freaking out about having 2 now. Omg


----------



## mlm115

So exciting! I'm sure seeing darker lines before you get to the dr will make you feel better. And lol about freaking out about 2- I promise it's not that scary!


----------



## GI_Jane

Congratulations mackjess, what wonderful news to start the year!
Hopefully just a late ovulation/implanter. And remember that every pregnancy is different. Looking forward to hearing a progression update. Fingers crossed for you that it's sticky.x


----------



## bobster

Oh wow mack got my fingers firmly crossed for you! Perhaps you did just o a bit later than you thought? Can you remember all the days you bd'd? I know I've had a fake positive ovulation test when I've been gearing up to o and then it's gone negative and then positive again later on (the cycle I got bfp with Jack). Could this have happened? Otherwise hopefully it's just a slow burner bfp which does seem to happen for a lot of ladies. They say it can take up to 12 days to implant so you never know. Can we see a picture?


----------



## bobster

Aspe sorry to hear about your recent mc. It's tough but your sticky bfp will be on its way. It sounds like you are doing everything you can.


----------



## mackjess

I'll snap one after tomorrow's test and show what is hopefully progression. Still too nervous to feel happy.


----------



## bobster

I know it's scary mackjess. I panicked just the same with this one and was testing mad. Just remember sometimes the progression isn't so obvious in a the early stages as the hcg is still really low so every other day is often more obvious. Looking forward to seeing your pics


----------



## GI_Jane

Woke up thinking about you mackjess, really hoping you get a stronger line this morning so you can begin to get excited and tell DH :hugs:
Damn these previous loss experiences that rob us of the excitement and make us so cautious :growlmad:

Since the GP phone call we've decided to skip this month. GP said she didn't know how the blood issue will affect us having a healthy pregnancy and although she stopped short of advising us not to try it felt like a warning. Will still go to our fertility appointment on the 13th jan as I don't want to fall out the system now we've got this far.


----------



## mackjess

Well I hope the blood issue is sorted out soon. Your appt is coming up fast. What do you think you'll go over at this appt?

My lines did progress so I'm feeling a bit better. No symptoms but I have a cold. Might go to the doc today as I think it's turned into a sinus infection. 

I'm happy the line is darker but I'm already late for AF so I wish it were darker. Will pick up a few tests today. Monday feels like forever away!


----------



## GI_Jane

That's encouraging mackjess. Will you still wait to tell DH?


----------



## mlm115

Yay for darker lines! That is a good sign, although I completely understand your nerves.


----------



## mlm115

I can understand skipping this month Jane, the thought of your issue affecting a pregnancy does sound a little scary. Hopefully not much longer til it's all sorted out for you.


----------



## Aspe

Mack.... Yahoooooooo :)

I think we are doing everything we can too. Waiting on an appointment to get dye in my tubes now.


----------



## Aspe

Any ladies have any tips or advice for me?


----------



## bobster

Mackjess so happy that your lines progressed but like mlm said can completely understand the nerves. Progression is progression though and is a brilliant sign. Poor you it sounds like you're suffering. Hopefully the doctor will be able to suggest something safe in pregnancy (yay!) to make you feel better. What did hubby say?? You must post pics I have poas withdrawal and need a fix!! 

Jane when is your appointment again to discuss results? Try not to worry. It's awful waiting for information isn't it. What did they test when they did your bloods? Was it hormone levels?

Mlm how are you getting on? What milestones is Audrey up to now? I feel like I've forgotten all their milestones now. Will have to read up again when I have him. 

Aspe hope the lap and dye goes ok. I heard you are much more fertile the cycle after one as everything has opened up so my advice would just be to bd as frequently as you can during the week of ovulation. Have you tried opks? I recommend the smiley face ones.


----------



## bobster

Been feeling emotional again the last few days. Crying at the drop of a hat. It's so weird and out of character for me. I'm wondering if it is happening when my af would have started as I've had mild af type cramps the last few days but put it down to stretching. It feels just like when you are on a really bad af in terms of mood. Just flat and down. Had a better day today than yesterday though. I'll be glad when he's here and I'm not pregnant anymore as sick of having roller coaster emotions. 

Maybe it's the stress of having 2 and then the house move too. The house needs quite a bit of work which we're not going to be able to do until we save a bit. I also feel aprehensive about leaving work as I enjoy my job and felt quite lonely and isolated last time I was on Mat leave. I'm sure all will be fine I think I just get overwhelmed with worry sometimes!


----------



## mlm115

The only advice I can think of Aspe is to try preseed if you haven't yet. Worked every time for me. When will you have your appointment?

Pregnancy hormones are crazy Bobster. Sorry you are feeling down. Are you planning on breastfeeding? Just wondering because that affects hormones/emotions too, ugh. What is your due date? I think it should be a nice time of year, so maybe that will help you with being able to get out of the house a bit so you don't feel so isolated. 

I feel like my girls and I really hit a good stride in the last few weeks. Since Audrey is getting older, her schedule is so much more predictable which is nice. She is getting in 2 good long naps during the day, and I usually am able to coordinate afternoon naps for both girls at the same time (which I highly recommend if you are able!). I just started her on solids and have decided to make my own baby food this time around. It is so easy, I wish I did it with Norah. Audrey so far has enjoyed apples, sweet potatoes, and rice cereal : )


----------



## mlm115

Oh, and just so I don't make it seem like everything is perfect- Audrey is still waking over night, usually just once, but sometimes twice still. I have a consistent level of tired all the time now. Really hoping she starts sleeping through soon.


----------



## mackjess

Here you go bobster
 



Attached Files:







20160102_093858.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 3









20160102_093906.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mackjess

Aspe I hope your appt comes up soon.

This cycle we did 1 day before my calendar said we were in the fertile window, 2 days during the window, and on the actual day I was supposed to ov in case I was late. I didn't opk this time because of xmas craziness so I covered all the bases I could for early and late ov. Bd 4 times about every 3rd day so we weren't worn out.

I also used pre seed the first time. I was about to get more if this cycle didn't work.

At the doc now. I think they only do pee tests here or I'd ask for one. Almost all antibiotics are preg safe so I hope I get something to feels better soon. :)


----------



## bobster

Yay beautiful progression mack! Thanks for sharing :) 

Mlm waking once or twice is brilliant for 4 months! And yay on the homemade baby food. I'm planning on doing the same. I was lazy often with Jack and bought jars often. Glad weaning is going well. Was she giving you signs of being ready for it or did you just try her? Jack stopped napping during the day s while ago! I miss his naps so much! 

Thanks I know it's just hormones as my skin has broken out as well. It's just like an af but without the blood! Can't escape it!!!


----------



## GI_Jane

That's great progression mackjess. Are you still planning on getting bloods on Monday? Hope your sinus infection clears up soon.

Sounds like you've got it under control Mlm :thumbup:. I enjoyed the early days of weaning, all those new flavours and textures for them to try. I enjoyed making my own baby food too and found it was really simple. Do you have Annabel Karmel books over there? Her recipe books are a big hit in the uk.

Bobster I had full blood counts done alongside the hormone tests. The fbc came back with issues and further tests and repeats of these have shown a possible red blood cell disorder. Waiting on the appointment for the haematologist to come through. 

Sorry you are feeling emotional bobster. I understand how you feel about the daunting task of getting a new house up to scratch. We decided to sell ours and are in the process of buying a house that needs a lot of work too. Most of which we can't afford to do straight away either. I couldn't imagine doing all that with a newborn so I take my hat off to you. 
Will you take the full year off this time? What do you think will help with the maternity leave loneliness?


----------



## Aspe

Wow! Those are lovely double lines :) :)

Afm.. We used tried SMEP, which failed. We tried pressed, that failed. I have been using digital opks for 7 months now. I had to get a procedure last time in order to conceive our son. I always say, its because of that we got pregnant. I wish I could see how far down on the wait list I am.


----------



## mackjess

I'm going to tell dh tonight. I'm nervous. He's been disappointed when I haven't been prego, but he was saying over Xmas that Finn was going to be an only child, so I was going to talk to him about that after the holidays. I had no idea I was prego at the time so I wasn't too worried about it. Now I'm afraid he's going to freak out.


----------



## mlm115

Good luck! I bet he will be excited. Let us know how he reacts!


----------



## bobster

Yay mack good luck! Keep us posted! 

Aspe maybe after this procedure you'll be in luck. If your bodies done it once it can do it again. 7 months isn't a long time although it feels like forever. Try not to worry and follow your dr's advice as they know what they are doing. Sounds like you are doing everything right to me so it will just be a matter of time and a bit of luck. 

Jane I didn't know you were selling! Good for you. Is it a bigger house? Same area of different? How far into the process are you? Will take about 10 months off. Going to try and do as many groups as I can I think to keep me sane. Although I'm not keen on the slightly forced situations like that and sometimes feel a bit awkward but I think the regular group I did with Jack really helped. Jack will be at nursery 8-6 Monday's and Wednesdays so on those days it will just be me and Harry which will help me try to rest when he sleeps. Then re other days I can focus on activities to keep Jack entertained. 
When is your appointment with the haematologist?


----------



## bobster

Jane is your hubby handy? 

My OH is fairly handy but he's never done a lot of things that need doing and it worries me. He's also the type to get easily frustrated and is very stubborn at asking for help! He's planning on fitting pipes and radiators to save money as the house has no central heating ! I'm scared...


----------



## GI_Jane

What procedure did you have to conceive #1 aspe?

Eeek yes let us know how DH reacts mackjess, I'll bet he'll be over the moon. Have you got a digital? My DH seemed to only trust the words not the lines on a test :dohh:

Having daily groups planned certainly helps me stay sane at home with Greg bobster and it's great jack will keep some continuity with nursery for a coupe of days a week. Not least so you can just focus on Harry and you. Plus the weather will be better by then and you can hang in the park in the warm sun.

We were going to wait until this coming spring to put on the market and had a coupe of agents over to value it and we got caught up in the process so put it on end of November. In a week we had 4 full price asking offers :happydance: 
The new place is a 1970's 4 bed detached with garage and parking and no chain but needs a lot of work. We honestly couldn't have afforded it if was in a good state of repair. So we'll do our best with the money we have to get it up to scratch gradually. But all the work is daunting.
We've just had our mortgage valuation survey back and searches are underway.
Did you say you needed to put in heating? We will need to put in a new boiler and rads but think the existing pipe work will be ok- not sure how much all that will be! But that's the first job on our list to do.


----------



## bobster

Yes it's our first job too. It will cost us about £5k in total. Your house sounds amazing! Wow loads of space. Your current house must be lovely to have 4 full price offers. How did you pick the buyer? Our estate agent made us go to sealed bids with just 2 full price offers! So we ended up paying more. 

What groups do you do with Greg? Have you met friends through them? Is Greg still going to nursery for a bit of the week? Are you still job hunting?


----------



## GI_Jane

Our estate agent advised us to do sealed bids to get more cash but we are not greedy so decided to choose our buyers based on their position. Some of the offers came from people with homes still to sell and one was an investor with rocky finances so we chose the first time buyers with nothing to sell on a rolling rent contract with a good deposit.
Competition is hard though isn't it- we offered on a sealed bid process and offered over too but we didn't get it as we weren't on the market then- I think it depends what the priority is for the people you are buying from.
What other work needs doing to yours? Is it 3 bed? We needed 4 as DH works from home once/twice a week and a garage for his motorbike!

Greg is now going 3 mornings a week to nursery. The rest of the time is playgroups, rhyme time, a baby sensory group with singing and dancing then play dates. I'm a bit of a loner to be honest. I chat to people while I'm there but haven't made friends out side of these groups but that suits me fine. I'm still very friendly with the girls from my anti natal group and we meet up weekly. 

Yes still applying for jobs. I had two initial stage interviews the week before Christmas so waiting to see if I'm through to the next stage.
I would really like to get back to work soon though, I'm running out of savings desperately and want to feel more valued that I do just being gregs mum! 

Is oh being supportive of you and the emotions bobster? I hope he is understanding.


----------



## Aspe

Mack.. What app do you use? I use Ovia and fertility friend

Jane..i'd love to have a handy husband. Mine is useless lol. I had a hysteroscopy before. After I stopped bleeding, we got back to baby dancing. Conceived right after.


----------



## bobster

Jane that's very decent of you to not try and get more money. I think the first time buyers sound like a good bet. It's hard for them too when it comes to bidding. The house we have bought is fine to live in apart from the central heating but it's not been touched for years in ye kitchen especially. It's pretty small the kitchen too so we plan to extend in the future. It's 3 beds but the third room is a box room. we have a garage too and the garden is a good size. It's a nice house, I'll send a picture of it if I can find the deeds. 

Interviews sound so time consuming now! Bring back the one interview and a phone call after! I tell you being a mum is the hardest job in the world! Constant guilt and challenges. I go to work for a break! It is nice having my own time as an independent person so I can completely understand why you want to get back into it though.


----------



## bobster

OH has been supportive yes. I don't talk to him that much as I actually can't tell him what's wrong as I know it's just hormones and I'm fine really. He's been a shoulder to cry on though when I need it which is what counts. I feel so tired all the time which doesn't help. Just walking to the shops this morning I felt my legs were made of lead and nearly started crying as I just feel unwell to be honest. Poor Jack isn't getting as much fun as he should be and I'm putting DVDs on just to have time out quite regularly. Poor thing :(

Will it be sad leaving your current house? It must be hard when you've done it up and adapted in it. Have you lived there for a long time?

Here's a picture of our new house...


----------



## mackjess

Good luck Aspe. It's a shame you can't find out the wait list. I like knowing even if it would be awhile. And 7 months does feel like forever, but it will happen. We were by ntnp for 9 months and really tried for 3. I was about to start freaking out, so I know it's easier said than done. And I use the my days app.

Mlm wonderful with the girls. How sweet it must be to have two girls so close in age. Good job on naps.

Bobster so sorry about feeling rubbish. I vaguely remember that, and not wanting to be pregnant anymore then at the end being scared and wanting to stay pregnant. Lol. The things we go through, so much easier to be a man.

I agree with Jane about the food. It was easy to make and I felt great about it being healthy. I think I'll skip cereal next time around and just add breast milk to some mashed up food to start with. I only really did cereal with Finn to try to help with his reflux but it didn't really do anything anyway.

So excited about your new houses. Daunting to do with a newborn, but you'll be so tired I'm sure it won't seem bad after its all done. ;)

Told dh. He didn't seem happy. 3 months ago I told him a wanted a puppy and he said he wanted a baby. I could wring his neck sometimes. But I didn't talk about it much. I told him I was nervous about the tests and we could discuss more when we get results from the ob. I know he's just worried about the cost, but I know we'll be fine.


----------



## mackjess

Just saw the house. I love brick but you don't see it much in the Midwest in the US. I love our new home and I hope you both do as well. Moving was hard so I had Finns 2 year photos taken there as a memory after it sold. He was totally fine in the new house though so it was easier than I thought to get settled.


----------



## bobster

Really mack?? What are your houses made of?? It's mainly brick where I'm from. Does that sound completely stupid haha sorry.


----------



## mackjess

And now dh is all frisky this am so he must be happy. I could just slap him sometimes.


----------



## bobster

And don't worry about hubby's reaction. My boyfriend was exactly the same. He said afterwards he was just shell shocked. It took him a few days for the news to sink in and then he started to become excited


----------



## bobster

Haha you must have typed that last message at the same time as me! Glad he's feeling better :)


----------



## mlm115

Glad DH is coming around Mack! Seems like men just react so differently to it, oh well. 

The house is beautiful Bobster! I agree about the brick, really beautiful. We have mostly aluminum siding here, but some brick. 

Congrats to you too Jane on the new house!


----------



## mackjess

We mostly have wood and siding here. Some have brick around windows but it's usually just for show. I think we just make houses cheaper here.

I'm jealous of all the groups on your side of the pond. There's nothing like that where I am. How about in Florida mlm?


----------



## mlm115

I'm actually in the Chicago suburbs- wish I was in Florida! The only "group" that I do is Gymboree once a week. To be honest I haven't looked into other groups, but I also haven't heard of much. I mostly do play dates when I'm feeling like we need to find something to do.


----------



## GI_Jane

Love the house bobster. You must be so excited to put your own stamp on somewhere. Ours too will need a new bathroom and kitchen but they will have to wait. That will be the frustrating thing to not be able to afford to do what we want straight away.
It's very unusual to see a timber house in the UK as a residence.
I do love the storage you get in US homes- walk in wardrobes etc and also the kitchen faucets on a hose- they are rare things in the UK!

We have gymboree over here too mlm! 

Is it private healthcare in Canada Aspe?


----------



## GI_Jane

No won't be sad to leave this house bobster, no emotional attachment. Only in it 4 years and always knew it would be a stepping stone house.
Will you be glad to get out of rented. Is a wedding next on the cards?


----------



## mackjess

Lol why in the world did I think FL???


----------



## mackjess

Jane, I thought the same when we were packing up our house. We only planned to live there 5 years and I was ready to go, but when I had to box up his room I got really sad. It worked out that his 2 year bday was between the time we sold and moved, so I called a friend to come over that week and do photos. I still love my new home and glad we moved, but totally surprised I was sad about the old place so watch out for that. ;)

Well, no progression on my test today. Which is fine for just one day, but yesterday I forgot to test with FMU so I really did think I'd have a nice dark line today. It's dark, but still nowhere control line dark. Called the OB and left a vmail to get bloods done. Hopefully they aren't too backed up from the holidays and I can go in today for that. 

Aspe has AF about wrapped up and onwards to the next cycle? :)


----------



## mackjess

ugh. My first appt with OB is Feb 1st. They don't do betas anymore at the lab. :cry: I'm seeing if I can just get labs done for progesterone. Last time I had to start taking that at 6 weeks. I guess I'll go buy a few more FRERs to hold me over. :(


----------



## mlm115

My ob didn't do betas either Mack, kinda frustrating. Hopefully your frers reassure you. 

Just bought an Annabel karmel book on Amazon, thanks for the tip Jane &#128512;


----------



## mackjess

They did move my appt up to Jan 28th. Still not excited about that. My progesterone dropped last time at 6 weeks and I started taking it then, but the appt is at 8 weeks. Of course last time I was just 2 cycles after my m/c, so hopefully my hormones are in better shape this time. Called my GP and will see if they do bloods in their office. They do have a lab there but of course it wasn't open Sat when I went in for my cold/cough.

MLM let me know if you like the book. Jane is it a cookbook for baby food or kid food? Finn doesn't seem to really like most typical kid food, so weeknight dinners are a struggle! I need to look more in to easy to prepare ahead food that is good for kids. He seems to eat EVERYTHING at school, but is picky at home.


----------



## GI_Jane

Ah that's ages away mackjess! Nice to see you have your ticker up. 

Annabel Karmel does kid food too, she has a variety of books so take a look. I like her recipes.


----------



## mlm115

Mack, Norah was the same way when she was in daycare. Ate everything! Now I can't get her to eat a fruit or veggie to save my life! She only really likes applesauce, great. She's so picky lately.


----------



## bobster

Fingers crossed they will do your progesterone mack. They never do betas here unless there's something wrong with the pregnancy. They don't do progesterone either. Can you buy progesterone creams and things? Not sure how effective they'd be but might give you some reassurance until you can get them tested. 

Annabell karmel is good for baby food. I too have a book of hers. I mixed sweet potato with pretty much everything for Jack as its so easy to cook in the oven. Jack can be fussy at home too. Sometimes he likes things, sometimes he doesn't. Frustrating when you've gone to so much effort to make stuff. I freeze everything now in batches which really helps. Do your nurseries provide food? We have to take his meals and it's such a pain but at least you know they are getting something they will probably eat. He seems to eat more with them than us at home but probably because they are all eating together so copying each other. 

Jacks been waking up at 5am and coming into our room full of beans ready for his milk and raisins. We're both drained! We keep walking him back to his bedroom and saying it's still night time but he starts tantruming. He does eventually go and play with his toys until our alarm goes off though. He's getting about 11-12 hour sleep and no naps. Does that sound enough? How much sleep do your little ones get?


----------



## bobster

Mlm i blend veggies up in a hidden tomato sauce. It's not ideal as I'd prefer him to eat them whole but at least I know he's getting them that way as he tends to try and pick them out of his dinner otherwise. 

I fry off onions, garlic, herbs and then cook whatever veg I have in fridge like broccoli, carrot, mushrooms etc and then blend it all with a box of tomato passata, a pinch of sugar and a drizzle of balsamic vinegar. He likes it and u can't really taste the veggies. It tastes a bit like pizza sauce. Then just mix it with pasta and cheese.


----------



## bobster

what are your kids favourites? Need some inspiration!


----------



## GI_Jane

Greg loves a vegetable sir fry with noodles and any kind of meat mixed in. 
He also loves a lasagna either vegetable or meat. 

He may not be the best sleeper but the boy loves his food, especially fruit and veg! I've had other people say to me their toddler eats better at daycare- I agree must be to do with their friends all eating with them.

ugh that's early bobster. We've still got the cot sides on and will do until he is 20!! :haha:
On the days he is up at 5am jack doesn't take a nap? Thats got to be hard.
Greg will nap if hes been up at 6am but if its a later start like 7 hes starting to drop the nap but is in a foul mood by dinner time.

Greg is at nursery this morning and I'm really enjoying giving the house a good clean now all the Christmas decorations are down- what an exciting life I lead!


----------



## mlm115

Norah's favorites are grilled cheese, macaroni and cheese, ravioli, quesadillas- basically carbs and cheese. I have thought about sneaking more veggies in, maybe puréed in sauces is a good idea. I even have to sneak in meat, like small bits of chicken, turkey, or ham in her grilled cheese or quesadilla. Her absolute favorite thing is yogurt, so I can sneak some fruit in that. I would love her to eat whole pieces, and I keep offering, but not having much luck. Hopefully it's a phase she grows out of. 

Norah is still a great sleeper. She gets about 11 hours at night and then a 2-3 hour nap in the afternoon. I've been debating when to take her out of the crib, but she sleeps just fine in it so I'm in no rush.


----------



## GI_Jane

Oh wow Norah does sleep great. Greg does a broken 10 hours and a 1 hr nap.

How you feeling Mack, any symptoms?

Happy 25 weeks bobster.


----------



## Aspe

I have been reading but didnt have a chance to reply. 

Af started December 31. It is officially over and on CD7 now. Nice bit to go yet though.


----------



## mackjess

FX for you Aspe. Here's to a new year and a new BFP for you. :)

Finn is pretty much a fruititarian. He loves cheese, dairy and yogurt too so luckily he gets his fat and protein that way. He drives me nuts bc if we get guacamole take out, he will eat the whole bowl of it by himself. If I make guac that tastes the same, he doesn't touch it.  He likes ham and hot dogs and burgers, which drives me nuts because other than the ham, it's not healthy. He will not touch steak, roast or chicken if his life depended on it. He eats meat at school though, I don't push it too much. There he eats meatballs and pizza and sausage and all of it. He likes green beans sometimes, carrots sometimes, peas sometimes, and corn most of the time. But he'll put away a pound of fruit, milk and yogurt so I feel like that isn't bad as long as he keeps eating meat/veg at school. Fresh fruit is expensive so they only have small servings of that. And he LOVEs Indian, Thai, Venezualan, chinese, mexican, whatever exotic takeout, you name it. I have made some mexican food, 1 venezualan shredded pork roast and hummus before, but I don't have time to cook Mr Man exotic food all the time. It's exhausting.  Why can't he like meatloaf, chicken bakes, and salisbury steak? those are the mom meals I remember growing up on. ;)

He eats a lot when we go out and run errands. Cracks me up. I am loaded down with snacks like some kind of pack mule and have had to buy another box of granola bars or something while out because he ate everything I brought. :haha:

no symps yet. Maybe little fuller breasts. No weight gain, which I'm ok with. :) I feel bloated a bit too. my cold is finally getting better but I wouldn't be able to tell quite yet if my super smell powers had kicked in.

Also, could I be on Norah's diet? I love carbs and cheese. :D

Jane, when is your follow up appt for your bloods?


----------



## mackjess

Forgot to answer about sleep! Finn sleeps about 10 hours at night, and takes about a 2 hour nap during the day. So it sounds like the same as Jack, just split up. A few times he hadn't napped on the weekend and I was about to freak out, but it was not long after we had moved him to a daycare closer to the house. I was so relieved he settled back into naps. I don't know how you do it all day! I *need* that break.


----------



## mlm115

Omg I'm so jealous of how well your kids eat. If I put a veggie stir fry or even a burger in front of Norah, she would look at me like I'm crazy. Although I think I'm going to have to get tougher about making her try new things.


----------



## mackjess

Finn is quite a bit older though. He was eating fruit at Norah's age, a little veg. The meat, burger, etc didn't start til he was over 2. We just kept trying it and then I'd eat whatever he didn't finish so he'd see it was edible.


----------



## GI_Jane

Pleased you are starting to feel better mackjess and a symptom or two is rearing it's head. I don't think I ever got the heightened sense of smell at all and no symptoms before 7/8 weeks.

No blood doc appointment through yet, NHS runs so slow unless an emergency.

Good luck this cycle Aspe.


----------



## bobster

Jane you're lucky with Gregs eating. Jack would eat the noodles but not the veg in a stir fry. He can be funny with chicken but likes pork and beef or any kind of mince. 

Mack that's so good that he likes exotic food! We haven't really tried Jack with curry or spice which is something I'll definitely be doing differently this time. I'd like him to eat what we eat as much as possible. 

Jack eats loads of fruit which I'm glad about. I think maybe it's because I craved it a lot in his pregnancy. Veg is mainly just peas that he likes and everything else I hide in his food! He will have bites of burgers if we have one but would probably dissect his own! 

Don't worry mlm just keep offering bits of your food and she'll get used to them. Sometimes cutting veg up really tiny helps as a few go down without them knowing! Jack eats a lot of pasta, sauce and cheese too as It's so quick and easy & its always a hit.


----------



## bobster

I am jealous of all your nap times! 

I'm kind of regretting taking the cot sides off too as he used to wake up, play and then drift off back to sleep. They also weren't causing him any problems so perhaps should have left them on..


----------



## mackjess

Well a few more symptoms which is reassuring. I felt a wave of queasiness this AM while I was driving to work. I'm feeling over my cold, but still exhausted so this must be the first tri prego tiredness. Also, this happened the first time and I'm still not a fan, but the dampness. I just feel kinda damp all the time. NOT pleasant. And makes me paranoid every time I go to wee that I'll see pink or blood then relief that I don't. This is taking quite the mental toll on me. ugh.


----------



## bobster

Mack these are all great signs for a sticky one. Are you still testing? This stage is the hardest isn't it as you don't want to jinx it by being too excited but the odds are in your favour for a healthy one. Did you get anywhere with the bloods for progesterone?


----------



## mackjess

No, nowhere with bloods. I gave up. And I haven't been testing anymore either. The cheapies don't show progression very well and the FRERs are so expensive! I might buy more today just since it's been a few days. I should see a good dark line by now.

21 days til my first appt. They are doing an u/s then though. I guess insurance does ultrasound now for pregnancy confirmation instead of blood. Which is annoying because I'm sure it's more expensive. There have been a lot of changes to insurance with goverment interference and ObamaCare lately. I even had to change chiropractors because of it.


----------



## mlm115

Love your new ticker Mack. Those symptoms are a good sign. Post if you take another frer to help us with our poas addictions &#128512;


----------



## mackjess

Well my gp relented and is doing bloodwork tomorrow. Yay. I had already bought more frers before they called back so I'll still test in the am.

Mlm did you get a sit and stand stroller?


----------



## GI_Jane

yey good news mack. Will you get the results back before the weekend?
Have you told family?


----------



## mlm115

mackjess said:


> Well my gp relented and is doing bloodwork tomorrow. Yay. I had already bought more frers before they called back so I'll still test in the am.
> 
> Mlm did you get a sit and stand stroller?

No, I ended up getting the Britax B-Agile double. However this past summer/fall when I used it a ton, Norah was only 18-22ish months, so it made sense. With Finn being a bit older, you may want a sit and stand.


----------



## mackjess

Finally got a test line as dark as the control line. Glad I held off on testing this week. Haven't told the family yet, but I think I will if bloods are over 50. Only my sister and best friend and you ladies know. :) I read that once the hcg reaches 50-80 that implantation is complete and m/c chances go from over 30% to under 10%. The in-laws are babysitting next week, and I have my eye on a big bother t-shirt. I think I'll have him wear it to come over and sit. And boys are busy, so I don't think they'd read/notice it til after we are gone to our dinner and they are changing him or something. :haha:

 



Attached Files:







pg.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mlm115

Now that is a dark line! Woo! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## mackjess

The test isn't till 3:30pm today so I'll have to wait til Monday for results. I hope not until Tuesday. :/

but I have 2 more FRERs to help me with my insanity. heh.


----------



## mlm115

Ugh, I hattteeee waiting on results! Hopefully you're not too anxious over the weekend while you wait. 

I'm pretty sure I'm crazy, cause I'm getting jealous of pregnant people and thinking about #3 already haha. But I'm not crazy enough to start trying for a while &#128512;


----------



## mackjess

You have awhile to decide. :) Your girls are so young now. If I were younger I would deffo try for 3 but I'll be 39 when this baby is here so I am done. I just hope this one is H&H. It's scary to be 38 and TTC. I don't want to be starting over again on that.


----------



## Aspe

Wow. Those lines are lovely. 

I am not doing any opk's this month. Still temping as my doctor wants me to show the gynaecologist. Going to bd around the end of next week for a few days but thats it. Not putting alot of effort in it again until we go on fertility meds. It is almost 2 months now that I have been waiting for my appointment to get the dye in my tubes. So it could be May or June before I get prescribed fertility meds.


----------



## bobster

Yay wonderful lines mackjess! Lovely progression. 

I hope you get your results ASAP


----------



## GI_Jane

Great lines mack and love the idea of the big brother t shirt- hope they notice!

Good luck Aspe.

I have my gynae appointment on Wednesday! wonder what they'll suggest.


----------



## mackjess

Aspe fx something happens before your appt. That's a long wait, so I could totally see not doing opks and such. It can be really taxing.

Thanks bobster and mlm. Love that my phone corrects you to lobster and mom. Lol.
Jane do you think the gyno can give any insight if you should wait for more blood tests?


----------



## bobster

Lol my phone always corrects mlm to mum too!!! 

hehe love the username lobster too! 

Hope the appointment goes ok on Wednesday. Hopefully they will have any idea of what's going on and if you can continue to ttc until it's sorted. Is hubby going with you?


----------



## GI_Jane

Yes DH coming Wednesday. 
It's all just gotten even more complicated- I've accepted a fantastic job offer so baby making is now off the cards for a while anyway, morally it's just not fair to do that to a company in my opinion.

It's tricky because I still want to go to the appointment but I suspect if I tell the gynae about the blood issue they prob won't want to do anything until its sorted out but then we have decided to wait now anyway (not that I will tell them about the waiting bit).

I want to suggest that they do the dye test to check if my remaining tube is blocked just so at least when I do come to TTC I know what I'm dealing with.

Do you think that's fair enough or shall I cancel the appointment altogether. It's taken a while and a lot of tests to get this referral.
What do you think ladies?


----------



## mlm115

Congrats on the job Jane!! That is great! Personally, I would keep the appointment. As you said, it took a while to get the referral, so you might as well get your answers now for when you are ready to ttc.


----------



## Uni tsi

Hi ladies! I just got a :bfp: after a loss at 35 weeks this past October and I know it's kind of early to get too excited, but I wanted to start a thread for September due dates. The only problem is, I can't think of anything clever to call it. Does anyone have any good ideas? 

The only things I could come up with that happen in September is Labor Day (kind of fitting), the Autumnal Equinox (cool but I can't think of anything cute to say about that), and back to school (non-relevant for several more years! lol). It's also apparently International Peace Day in September, but that's sort of obscure. 

Maybe I shouldn't start a thread yet, I don't want to jinx things. But, I sort of DO want to start a thread if no one beats me to it. Please help me think of something cute to call it :cloud9:


----------



## mackjess

Jane congrats on the job. I agree that you should keep the appt. You can be long term ttc so you're ready when it's time to try.

Uni, so sorry about your loss. Congrats on the bfp. I think labor day bumps is a cute name. I'm due 9.11 so let me know if you start the thread.


----------



## Uni tsi

mack, Labor Day bumps IS a cute name :) I'll do it now

edit - I just thought of something - is a Labor Day reference too American oriented for the UK ladies? I think everyone else in the world celebrates worker's day May 1st except for here in the states. Well, anyway, I'll start it and if someone comes up with anything better later we can change it. Well, I'll start it after dinner. If anyone beats me too it, I don't mind!


----------



## Aspe

I agree. I would definitely keep your appointment.


----------



## Aspe

So weird. I feel like I am or going to ovulate. But I am only on CD 10. My cycles are average 35 days. Either way, cant bd because df has torn muscles in his neck.


----------



## mackjess

Ooooouch! Hope DF is feeling better soon. Are your temps good at catching when you OV? I'm a terrible sleeper and never rise at the same time so I'm the worst at temping and gave up pretty quickly.


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks ladies, will keep the appointment, can't hurt.

Ah aspe, sounds like you'll be on top :haha:

How were your bloods Mack?


----------



## mackjess

Glad to hear it Jane. No reason you can't be productive on the TTC front while still having some time in at the new job. :)

No word back on bloods. I'm starting to worry I won't hear back today. I don't want to pester them though so will wait until tomorrow. I did call and harass them twice to get the bloodwork. :) I took a test yday and the test line is darker than the control line so I'm feeling OK about things. I just wish for more symptoms.


----------



## mackjess

OK I totally lied about waiting until tomorrow. Calling and leaving a message for my GP's nurse now. :haha:


----------



## bobster

Jane yay on the job! That's brilliant news :)
I agree with everyone else and would say to go to the appointment as you've waited so long for it. At least then when the time is right you know what the score is and can do everything to make it a quick bfp! 

When do you start the new job? 

Love the thread idea uni tse. Welcome to this thread by the way. 

Aspe get to dtd! Maybe you will have an earlier ovulation this time or your body is just gearing up to pop a nice big healthy egg this cycle. 

Mack hope the blood results come back quickly. It's reassuring your tests are progressing. Still really early for symptoms so don't worry I'm sure they'll come in full force in the next few weeks. 

Mlm how are you doing? Is number 3 going to be on the cards in quick succession again? 

I've started packing and am living amongst boxes. It's amazing how much stuff we have! I hope we have space for it all in the new house. Getting excited about moving and making a home for ourselves and our boys. Just hope it goes as smoothly as possible and Jack settles into the new house well. 

Mlm when you were bf Audrey how did you keep Norah entertained? I was thinking of getting Jack a little box of toys to play with just when I'm bf so he doesn't get bored of them too quickly.


----------



## mackjess

Well my doc called me back and tests showed between 5-6 weeks. Yay.

But a pipe burst in our basement and created all kinds of crazy excitement so I was in too much of a frazzle to grill her or ask for another one to see progress. oh adulting, you are for the birds.


----------



## Aspe

Cant go for a ride ;) because all the spermies would come back out lol

I want to not force ttc so if we cant bd, we cant 

Mack.. YAY :). Ff always marks o, but always different date.


----------



## mlm115

Good news on your blood tests Mack!

Sorry DH isn't up to dtd Aspe, frustrating when you have signs of o too. 

The toys sound like a good idea Bobster. Norah is usually pretty good at keeping herself entertained. If I needed to, she loves watching kids videos on YouTube on the iPad, or we also watched parts of the movie Frozen because she is obsessed. breastfeeding really wasn't an issue most of the time, I'm sure Jack will be fine!


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey fab news on the blood Mack and won't be long until your first scan.

Happy packing bobster, hope the moves go well. Will you put jack in nursery for a couple of extra days/leave with grandparents?


----------



## bobster

Congrats mack. 

Mlm I hope jacks the same as Norah but he seems to be getting more clingy with age. He will happily entertain himself when he's with daddy but with me he can barely leave my side! We also use YouTube videos sometimes so will keep those for bf time now I think. 

Jane jacks just going to be in nursery for the 2 days as usual. I'm actually working the first week of the move so OH and family are doing the heavy work and then I'm off the second week so can help with the unpacking. Could only book one week off as no more leave to take. 

Is it your appointment tomorrow? How are you feeling? When do you start the job?


----------



## Aspe

So i checked my cm. it has been creamy past 3 days. Today it got thinner and now its part creamy/clear stretchy. But it is way early in my cycle. Only cd 13.


----------



## GI_Jane

Sounds like a good plan bobster. Even if you could get more time off prob best you are not carting about furniture in your delicate condition lol.
Has the doctors strike affected your unit much.

Not sure on start date, waiting for the offer package to come in the post. They said it takes 4-6 weeks to follow up on references etc so still some time to enjoy being home. DH and I are thinking of taking a holiday before I start. We decided to pull out our house sale and purchase and sit tight for a bit.

Yes appointment this afternoon at 3.20 pm. Not so nervous now Bobster as I feel less urgent about getting preggo. Now I've relaxed Sod's law it will happen!

Aspe if it's still partially creamy you are possibly still a few days away from o'ing? But hey what do I know, just relax and go with it.

Were your family ecstatic with the news Mack? Another mini Irish!

Mlm how's it going being a stay at home mum, no regrets on staying off work?


----------



## Aspe

Jane.. I do not get ewcm. I only knew it was stretchy because i checked cp. my temp took a huge dive this morning. It has never done it this early before.


----------



## GI_Jane

Well good luck then, hope DH is feeling better.


----------



## Aspe

Bbt tracking is confusing. I have no idea when i am going to ovulate


----------



## GI_Jane

Had a good appointment. They'll be checking my remaining tube and uterus with the dye, need to ring on day 1 of af (which is due next week) to be given an appointment. 
Fertility specialist said I need to drop a few more pounds and try something called inofolic that you can get over the counter. Assuming all is good the next step would be to stimulate the ovaries.

All good info for the future. Will go ahead with the tube check but stop there.


----------



## GI_Jane

She also said to dtd 3-4 a week! The more you dtd the more secretions you stimulate was the reasoning.


----------



## mackjess

Jane, very promising appointment. And I wouldn't worry about work even if you do decide to TTC again soon. Usually takes a little time trying then a whole 10 months after to grow baby. :) You'd have in a year then. Aren't you more likely fertile after dye tests? And I wonder what infolic is? Is it to help with infertility. Good luck DTD 3-4 times a week. DH would be in heaven. TTC we DTD 3-4 times a month! 

Bobster, good plan on moving. I packed a suitcase for each of us for a week and had Finn's room ready pretty much the first day. My aunt and SIL unpacked the kitchen so we were good to go and took our time with the rest. Finn adapted wonderfully I think. I was nervous about that but I think getting to sleep in his own bed and his fave toys were out made all the difference.

Aspe, I think I OV pretty late this time. I did a couple OPKs and they never got positive and I had the EWCM the day I was supposed to OV. I usually get it a few days before. Totally surprised me since my cycles had been shorter, I was worried about getting early DTDs in. But, no matter it still worked since I was paying attention. Sounds like you know your body pretty well. I think the cycle I got prego with Finn I OV early and thought I was out bc DH and I both got terrible colds and didn't DTD in the window.

MLM I like your pointers about being home with 2. I will look forward to seeing more of that since I won't be long behind Bobster.

Got an email with my labs and HCG is 921. It's starting to sink in. Also, I am a cake and sweets fan but normally scrape off extra bits of frosting as it's too sugary for my liking. Right now however I would stab somebody for a bucket of frosting. :haha: I think I'll count that as a craving/symptom.

Haven't told the fam yet. DH's sister is babysitting Sunday and I have a t-shirt that says being promoted to big brother. I'm sure she'll text or call the grandparents. If not, they are babysitting Weds evening. I think I will call and tell my dad this weekend sometime. And I'm close to 1 sister who knew right away. Maybe even before DH. :haha:


----------



## mlm115

Mack, your frosting comment made me laugh, haha. Isn't a sweet tooth the sign of a girl? Awesome hcg level!

So glad your appt went well Jane. What will you be doing for your new job? I do miss the feeling of being "successful" when in comes to working outside of the home. DH is working crazy hours and has a long commute, so it would be very stressful for me to be working too right now. Maybe I'll consider working again when the girls are a little older.


----------



## bobster

Mack brilliant levels! I think sugary cravings do mean girl as I had savoury cravings both times! Glad it's sinking in now. 

Jane a holiday before starting your new job sounds like a great idea. How many hours is it a week? Will Greg go to nursery a bit more often. I second what Mack says about not feeling bad if you still decide to ttc. It could take a while and then there's the whole pregnancy. I can understand why you'd feel uncomfortable doing that though for your new employer if it did happen straight away. 
How come you've decided to stay put in the house? 

Mlm would a similar job to the one you left be easy to get back into? I can completely understand missing work sometimes. I feel like work is a bit of a break from being a mummy and I do appreciate my own identity when I go. I am looking forward to finishing at the end of March though I can't lie. Would you wait until the girls are at school? Msybe you'll have another one by then :)

I'm getting excited about meeting him. Can't wait to see his face and give him a great big kiss. I hope breast feeding comes easier this time. Going to a prenatal workshop to try and refresh my memory about it in March. 

It's been hard packing as no where to put boxes but we're getting there slowly. We've had house viewings too so been trying to keep boxes out of the way so it looks presentable which is tricky.


----------



## Aspe

I am CD17 today. No idea when or if I will ovulate. I have a feeling I surge but dont release.


----------



## GI_Jane

Mack, did your family notice Finns T shirt? When is your OB/GYn appointment? Will they do an US?

Sounds like your packing is going well bobster, wishing you lots of happiness in your new home. Are you feeling organised? Have you told jack about the new house?

Af due today but no sign- it's always delayed when I have lots on my mind and I'm willing it to start so can schedule that HSG but Sod's law is taking its time. I did test and bfn.
Bobster we pulled out the sale/purchase as new job will be moving to a new town after 18 months and I don't want that huge commute so for now will sit tight. It's a full time role but grand parents will help 1 day a week and 4 days in nursery.

What's your chart reckon re ovulation date ASpe?


----------



## Aspe

Jane.. Boo on bfn. My chart never marked ovulation. It is in my signature.


----------



## mackjess

Aspe will they do bloodwork on day whatever of your cycle to confirm you ovulated? I know my friend did that before she started on Clomid. Temping is so tricky. It's the one thing I never wanted to try because I thought it would be too frustrating.

Jane will your job be moving far from where you are now? Or would the new house been a longer commute?

Bobster hang in there! I know it's hard packing while still LIVING in your house. haha. Toddlers just need so much stuff. :)

AFM, Appt is next Thursday at 8 weeks and I will have a scan. Finn and I got colds again and I feel like doodoo. I forgot how tiring first trimester is.


----------



## GI_Jane

Aspe I agree with Macks suggestion- push for 28 day bloods (if you have a 35 day cycle) to check you have ovulated. Have you been tested for PCOS etc? I wouldn't bother with the temping, causes more stress anything else.

Sorry you and Finn are poorly Mack. Looking forward to seeing your bean scan pics soon! How is DH doing with the baby news, has it sunken in more? How's your sweet craving- are you thinking boy or girl, any gut feeling?

Yes current house is a 45 min drive to work but new house would of been 1.5 hours each way so the job offer was a huge factor in changing our minds!

Cannot believe that we have been chatting for 3.5 years!


----------



## Aspe

After I get the dye in my tubes test, they are going to do several blood works to make sure i am ovulating.


----------



## bobster

Wow 45 minutes still aeems a long commute. I've always lived within 15 minute walk from work as we live quite close to the centre of York. This new house will take 25 mins to walk and I thought that was bad! 

You are lucky grandparents are having him for a day. That will make Greg really close to them as he grows up I'm sure. Sorry about af but it sounds like your priority is the new job. Will you go on contraception now or just avoid dtd around high right time? 

Mack I cAnt wait to see your little jelly bean scan! The first trimester is definitely the hardest and you don't get any sympathy yet as no one can tell! Has sickness started properly? Hope you both get better soon. 

Aspe I have no idea about charting as like the others I thought it would be too stressful. Another woman we used to chat with used to chart though and she got her bfp using that method. It's a shame phez isn't around to advise you. Could anthing have changed your temps? Have you taken them at the same times etc? I guess the only way of knowing if you ovulated is by seeing if af arrives. 

Me and jack are having a lazy day today. I'm getting excited about the move but fed up of waiting now :coffee:

3.5 years is bonkers! Never had cyber friends before! Wonder if we would be friends irl if we all lived close together..


----------



## bobster

What's a rutabaga? Eek only 89 days to go! Not long now!


----------



## GI_Jane

bobster said:


> What's a rutabaga? Eek only 89 days to go! Not long now!

hehe bobster no idea! not long now! are you suffering from heartburn?
It will be lovely once you move to get Harry's room ready. Will you get similar bedroom furniture to what Jack has?

I have dye in my tubes next Thursday 28th :thumbup: and blood doctor appointment 17th Feb- finally feel like I'll be getting some answers!

Not sure if I should go on the contraceptive pill. Although I'm focused on my career again a BIG part of me would love a happy accident.


----------



## bobster

Yes I can understand that. It would be great to have no ttc time and have an accident. I guess now you know your cycle so well you could just avoid dtd at the time you get o signs of you want to delay baby a bit. Brilliant that you will soon finally have some answers! Hope the dye test goes ok. You are meant to be quite fertile after that test if I remember rightly. 

Me and jack haven't done much at all today. Just washing and a few chores but otherwise been lazy. I do feel quilty when we don't do much as I feel I should be stimulating him all the time but I just struggle to find energy after my long day on Wednesdays. He gets so much stimulus at nursery that it does ease the guilt a bit but it's still there. Always feel unsatisfied myself when I have lazy days. Like I've missed out on something. Do you ladies feel like that sometimes? Do you have many days where you don't do much with lo's?

Heartburn a bit yes since quite early on this time but on and off. I'm sure it'll become more constant as I get nearer to d day. 

Harry will have jacks old furniture and we're going to buy Jack a single bed that's quite low as he still occasionally falls out of bed. It all matches so I want it to stay together really as a set. The nursery will be tiny but still can't wait to decorate both rooms :) they will be the priority so they are nice for the boys :) :)


----------



## mackjess

Bobster i wouldn't feel bad about stimulus. Constant of it might be overload, and I think it's good for LOs to be "bored" sometimes to see what they can come up with. I'm sure he has plenty of toys and likes his down time with his momma. :)

Jane yay for getting your tests lined up. We didn't TTC until Finn was about 2, and I never went back on the pill. Just used my app and avoided the fertile days. My cycle never got back to normal after pregnancy so I didn't want to jack it up any with the pill. I wasn't ready to TTC until he was two, but like you I would've been happy with an accident. :)

Aspe sorry the chart doesn't show O. I hope your testing comes up soon. 

MLM how are you and the girls? This week I've been feeling so poorly that I've been very jealous of you.

AFM, cold is pretty much gone, just some nasal congestion leftover but not feeling bad. BUT, now I have morning sickness. It's terrible. I never had it with Finn. Had to tell my boss earlier than I wanted, but I haven't been able to work in the mornings at all this week and didn't drive in today. TG I work from home. Just hoping I don't get into trouble as I haven't gotten much done this week. :(


----------



## Aspe

Well, today I got very sick after dinner. For about 4 hours and about 15 rounds of vomiting. That said, best not to bd tonight :cry:


----------



## GI_Jane

I wonder if you're growing a girl Mack?

Yuk, Get well soon Aspe.

I agree with Mack about the downtime for jack bobster, don't feel guilty at all. 
Bobster, very envious of your short walk commute- hospital parking is notoriously bad and expensive so you're very lucky. Is jacks nursery on the way? 

How are you doing Mlm, still in a good routine?


----------



## mackjess

Jane I do kind of think I want a girl. All I know is I will be happy when this MS business is over with. I barely actually get sick, just in complete misery until about 5-6pm every night. If I'd had this when pregnant with Finn he'd for sure be an only child. :haha: I hope this doesn't last until my appt Thursday, but if it does I hope the OB will give me something for it. I'm taking extra B6 and Finn's benadryl, but even the lower dose makes me very sleepy.

Aspe I hope you are feeling better. We all had a stomach bug over Xmas that was nasty, but luckily over with really fast.


----------



## mlm115

I'm sorry you have bad ms Mack. I had it with both girls, worse with Audrey. I know it's very hard to feel so terribly while working full time and having a toddler at home. If it's anything like mine, it will get better though! Ginger ale and dry foods (crackers, plain bagels, etc) should help a little. I predict girl : )

Jane, fingers crossed for a happy accident for you. How great would that be??

Afm, we are mostly doing well. Had a couple of rough days. Audrey's first tooth is popping through so she's a little crabby and uncomfortable. And Norah and I are just going stir crazy being stuck inside with the winter weather. She's been verrrry whiney. I've booked my calendar with play dates for the next few weeks though which should help.


----------



## Aspe

Well my surge has passed. Now to see if I ovulate.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mackjess

Fx!! I hope you're feeling better Aspe


----------



## Aspe

Thanks. We are going to bd tonight but thats it then. We have done it so much the past 2 weeks. Worried if we'll get my egg though.


----------



## bobster

Good luck aspe


----------



## Aspe

My temp took a huge spike this morning. It probably means nothing but i never had that happen before.


----------



## mlm115

I've never done temps, but I thought a spike is a good sign? Good luck. 

Happy 3rd tri Bobster : )


----------



## Aspe

I have been temping since my miscarriage and I am always questioning my chart haha


----------



## mackjess

I think a spike means you OV! :) Catch that eggie little guys. ;)

mlm is audrey doing better with her teeth? poor thing.


----------



## mlm115

She's extremely drooly, but she's ok : ) Audrey is so much more physically advanced than Norah. She's already standing supported and seems like she's trying to crawl! Must be a second child thing. 

How the morning sickness? Is your appointment next week Mack? So looking forward to seeing a scan pic!


----------



## mackjess

My appt is Thursday. Starting to get nervous. I'll only be 7+4, I hope it's not too soon for them to see a hearbeat.


----------



## mlm115

My first us was 7+3 with Audrey and they saw a heart beat. My first with Norah was only 6 weeks and they saw "fetal heart activity". So I think you will be good : ) Totally understand the nerves, but all of your symptoms are such good signs of a sticky bean.


----------



## GI_Jane

At 7 weeks with greg there was a lovely strong heart beat. So all being well you should see the same mack :thumbup: Will be thinking of you tomorrow!

I have the dye in my tubes tomorrow so feeling a bit nervous too! I hope I get the results straight away.

How's the packing bobster, all under control for the move? is it the 1st Feb?

Aspe, all I knew about charting I have forgotten. Only tried it for one cycle. Good luck this cycle, sounds like you've done all you can.


----------



## Aspe

The day i got creamy sticky cm, we never bd. I thought my fertile time was over. After some reading, i learned thats usually o day. Doh.

Jane.. Hope it goes smooth. Will be thinking of you. I have to do the dye test too.


----------



## mlm115

Good luck with the dye appointment Jane. Im curious how they do that? Thinking positive thoughts for you.


----------



## mackjess

Jane, good luck with your dye tests. Knowing the one side is open and good should be a big relief for you when TTC.

Aspe, did you BD around the time? I didn't BD on actual O date this time, or any time that I got prego. I think getting the one in a few days before made the difference. There were swimmers waiting around already when O showed up.

Mlm, on your 7+3 did they do a regular ultrasound? I really hope the don't have to do the transvaginal on me. I've lost a few lbs with morning sickness and not eating much, but its like my belly is getting big and bloated. I have more of a little pooch already. I am worried they will want to do that. I sure hope not!!


----------



## Aspe

Mack..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mackjess

ha, looks like you got your bases covered. Good job! I have a hard time getting in even 2 BDs during my fertile window.


----------



## Aspe

Lol. Every month we does a pretty good job with it but never gets my egg :(


----------



## mlm115

Yeah, they did do a trans vaginal ultrasound. Not the most comfortable thing in the world, but oh well. My provider apparantly always does them that way if you are less than 12 weeks.


----------



## mackjess

Well at least I'll be mentally prepared for the dildo cam


----------



## bobster

Hehe mine does abdo ones from around 7 weeks so hopefully you can avoid the dildo cam :)


----------



## Aspe

Lol dildo cam

Did anyone ever get a physic reading and it be accurate/inaccurate?


----------



## mlm115

Lol Mack. Good luck today!


----------



## mackjess

I got one a million years ago when I was a teenager and had my first heartbreak. :haha: I think the lady felt sorry for me and just gave me advice to forget that guy.

If I have to do the dildo cam I'll just tell them they don't have to wave it around in our faces and explain. That thing is so intimidating looking do you have to stare at it before? eek.


----------



## mlm115

How'd the appointment go??


----------



## mackjess

It went great. Measuring 7 +5. 150 heartbeat. Then baby wants tacos so I went and ate tacos, very mild plain ones, and I've been sick all evening. I thought I was feeling better and finally able to eat a proper meal.

Jane how was your test?


----------



## mlm115

Woo hoo! Did you luck out and get an abdominal scan?


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey that's great news Mack. Sorry about the sickness though but no denighing you are preggo! (and growing a sibling for Finn, how perfect).

HSG went well, not too uncomfortable just a little crampy last night but good today and no spotting so went for a jog this morning. They wouldn't give me the results but when I pressed them they implied the remaining tube isn't blocked but have to get an appointment back with the referring doc for full results.

If it wasn't for the blood issue lurking in the background I would be tempted to ttc this month and see what happens. Lots of people online saying they are more fertile after a hsg. Oh well more waiting :coffee:

How you doing Aspe, are you in the 2ww now?

Mlm did you get affected by that jonas storm?


----------



## Aspe

Jane.. Glad the test was not to brutal. Im so nervous for mine. 
Yea, tww but i know im out already :(


----------



## GI_Jane

How was the move bobster?
Wishing you lots of happiness in your new home.


----------



## mackjess

Did the move happen already?? Goodness my brain I thought it was a few more months! A new home and new baby are lovely things. :)

mlm-had to have the transvag ultrasound. that's always what they do for the early scans. But she didn't make a big fuss about it. I swear the last two times I had to do it the lady was like Vannah White showing the thing off for 5 mins before. Just get it over with already. heh. So it wasn't too bad, just uncomfortable when she was trying to get a good shot of my ovaries, etc.

Jane good news on the test, well at least not officially yet. :) When is your follow up?

Aspe hows the 2WW?


----------



## mackjess

Let the worry begin. My OB called back and my progesterone is low again so I start taking that tomorrow and get labs redone on Friday. I had to take progesterone with Finn, and I believe you only take it through 13 weeks. He turned out perfect, but that doesn't make me any less scared about this for some reason. I think being almost 39 is not helping. I wonder what it's like to be pregnant and not terrified through most of it?


----------



## bobster

Mack I'm sorry you are anxious about your progesterone but I'm sure with the supplements you will be fine. You've been through it and got an amazing thriving boy so you can do it again. Roll on the 12th week so you can start to breathe a bit. 

The move hasn't happened yet. Their solicitor has buggered up and somehow despite waiting 3 months still needs to do something with the searches for the apartment she's buying!! We are so stressed. We'd already given our notice on our current house and they have got new tenants moving in on the 1st March and the completion date is now estimated to be the beginning of March. The seller of the house we're buying is refusing to sell us the house until her purchase has gone through so now we're in the predicament of whether to threaten to pull out to speed her up but we don't want to lose the house. We've arranged a temporary house for 1 month so will have to move twice now :( stress! 

Jane did you decide to ttc this cycle?


----------



## bobster

Are your toddlers saying sentences yet? Or stringing a few words together? 

Jacks saying the occasional 2 words but tends to just use one word at a time. Nursery haven't expressed any concerns but I might ring the health visitor to see what they think. Where are your babes up to with speech?


----------



## mlm115

I do feel bad for all of us that our previous losses make it harder to relax and enjoy pregnancy. As the others said though, I think the supplements will do the trick for you Mack, especially since you had to take them last time too. 

How stressful Bobster! And two moves while in your third tri, gah! That really stinks. 

Bobster, if you would have asked a month ago, I'd be saying that Norah was mostly using one word at a time. Now all of a sudden she's stringing words together- "Norah eat" "blue hat" "bye bye mama" for example. So I think that it's one of those things that just takes off all at once. I don't think you should be worried yet at his age, but it doesn't hurt to ask if you are concerned.


----------



## Aspe

Well, looks like af is on her way. Again! 

My son is almost 2.5 years old and he is just starting to put 2 words together.


----------



## bobster

I've arranged a check with the health visitor just to make sure he's on track. It's reassuring your little ones are at about the same stage as he is saying the odd 2 words together. This morning he said bye bye dada several times and he says yes please and things like that. I think it's my dad's wife who has panicked me as she used to own a Montessori nursery and she said she would be ringing the health visitor. She seemed concerned that he's not saying more. My OH was annoyed to say the least and she hardly ever see's him and never makes an effort so its rich she has commented on his development as she only has the occasional snap-shot. We went to visit them last Tuesday and he was a bit off because he has a cold so was quieter than normal so she didn't really get a true reflection. Plus he is quiet around people he's not familiar with anyway. Grr she's a know it all. But anyway his review is on Tuesday so I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## bobster

Aspe try not to worry. It's one cycle closer to bfp. What are you doing with your bd'ing? I recommended trying to bd really regularly during that fertile week if you can. I know I did something similar to smep both times but didn't officially stick to their bd'ing pattern. It was hard work but did the trick.


----------



## Aspe

We tried SMEP but didnt work. We have sex everyday of my fertile week, up until ff marks ovulation. Going to do every second day this time.


----------



## mlm115

Oh, I'm sorry she made you nervous Bobster. I hate when other people comment on something that is none of their business like that. Norah would have barely talked in that situation. 

Audrey turned 6 months yesterday! To celebrate, we both took a ride down my staircase all the way from the top. Ahh, so scary! My foot slipped while I was carrying her down. Thankfully she is totally ok, as I didn't drop her and I went the whole way down on my back/tailbone. I'm also ok, just very sore today. But I just started sobbing yesterday thinking of how much worse it could have gone!


----------



## mlm115

You must be exhausted Aspe! Sorry about Af : (


----------



## bobster

Oh my god mlm that's awful. So glad you are both ok! Bet you were really shaken up. The thought of what could have happened is always really scary and upsetting. I bet that won't happen again though as you'll be really aware of losing your step now. You'll have to rest up as much as you can as I bet your tailbone feels bruised :(


----------



## Aspe

Af never showed yet. But I am sure she will soon.


----------



## bobster

We've now had a phone call from the estate agent with a view to exchange contracts tomorrow! They can't seem to make their minds up. I really hope that she does sign tomorrow. Then it will be at least 1 week until we get a completion date due to the time it takes for deposits to transfer. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mlm115

Good luck Bobster! What a frustrating process, hopefully they sign tomorrow!!


----------



## bobster

Thanks mlm. 

Aspe have you tested? What dpo are you now?


----------



## Aspe

10-12 dpo
Tested got bfn
Huge spike this morning 
Now, Well af showed :(


----------



## bobster

I'm sorry. Better luck this cycle. I think chocolate and wine are in order


----------



## mlm115

How did it go with the contracts Bobster? Everything done?


----------



## GI_Jane

DH and I are back from iceland- it was cold but amazing!

Sounds stressful bobster, any update on a final completion date?

Sorry af got you Aspe. Did you get a date for your Tube dye?

Bobster, Greg does 3-5 words together. He has a developmental check with the HV this month so I'll let you know what she says about it. Try not to worry though- hate it when well meaning people stick their noses in.

How's the morning sickness going Mack? Any name thoughts?

I've just o'd but we've used protection. Seeing the haematologist on the 17th February and waiting for some answers.


----------



## GI_Jane

Happy 30 weeks bobster! It's gone incredibly quick from my side!

Is your bump big? Is he moving around lots?


----------



## bobster

Thanks Jane. Glad you have a date for some answers. Not long now. It must have been hard to use protection when you knew you were fertile. Aww I'm glad you had a nice time away. What did Greg think to it? How long did it take to travel to Iceland?

Yes bump bigger now. He's moving about so much more than Jack did. Seems to be quite a wriggly bum. Hope this doesn't mean he will be a handful haha. I'm getting excited about meeting him.

We still don't have a completion date! Hopefully will get some updates today. It's just moving so slowly. We'll have to move into a temporary house so we can get this one cleaned up for the next tenants. I really want to start nesting already! 

How's mack doing? Hope the sickness isn't too bad? 

Mlm how are things with you and the girls? 

Aspe do you have any plans for this new cycle?


----------



## mlm115

Wow, Iceland! That sounds amazing! Glad you had a great time Jane. 

Too bad you don't have a date yet, I was hoping for you that you'd be all settled by now Bobster : (


----------



## bobster

I know I was too mlm :( it is dragging but we're hoping next week may be possible for completion and if not the week after. Sat twiddling thumbs now. 

My friends mum has just been diagnosed with terminal cancer today. They are very close. She lost her dad in a very upsetting way as a teenager but she wasn't particularly close to him. Just did not have a clue what to say. What can you say?? You just want to say something to help but there really is nothing you can say is there. Just made me realise how lucky I am with my life right now and how much I take for granted. Her mum is so lovely, and so caring and kind :(


----------



## mackjess

I am very sorry bobster. Maybe you can do something to make things a bit easier for her while she cares for her mom? A dinner or a gift basket with healthy snacks while she is with her mom?

Hi everyone. Still hanging out. Less sick but so, so tired. I don't feel prego, just bleh. I think this is partly do to the progesterone. Can't wait til 13 weeks is up and I can stop taking it.


----------



## bobster

Thanks mack that's a really good idea. Something to make her life a bit easier would be good as she has 2 little ones to look after as well. Will have a think.

Mack can't believe you are already nearly 10 weeks! It's good you have hopefully escaped morning sickness. Did you have it with Finn? I can't remember how it was for you the first time.

I seem to have so far missed out on that dark line on my tummy this time (fingers crossed) as nothing's appeared yet. Hope it doesn't appear now I've said that as it took ages to fade after I had Jack. House news is we are aiming for completion next Friday-Tuesday. It's as long as it takes the funds to clear which is 7 working days with my bank so the latest date will be the 23rd February.


----------



## mlm115

I agree with Mack Bobster- bring a meal and a nice note letting her know you are thinking of her. 

It's funny how fast pregnancies go by when it's not you going through it! Bobster, yours has just flown by for me. And Mack is 10 weeks already?! Crazy.


----------



## GI_Jane

My tummy line took ages to fade with greg too bobster.

Fingers crossed the house move now goes smoothly bobster. Are you now in a temporary home? If this delay was your vendors fault do you think you could claim back the extra costs you've incurred?


----------



## bobster

Hi Jane, did you have your appointment with the haematologist yet? I've forgotten when you said it was. Do you still push Greg in a stroller often? I just bought a new second hand one as we only had a cheapie Chicco one and it was awful to push. This second hand one is much easier and more robust though as we will be living nearly an extra mile from nursery so needed a better one. I got really excited when the lady dropped it off, it's simple things in life now that make me excited haha! I do walk with him mostly if it's just short journeys but sometimes when he's in a paddy or I'm in a rush it's just easier to push him. 

We're hoping we may get the keys this Friday, if not the latest date should be middle of next week. We're just waiting for the bank now to say when they can release the funds so we can set a completion date. The end is in sight!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mackjess

How wonderful Bobster! It's so nice to move to a place that is yours and you can make your mark on, and how fun will it be with a new baby on the way.

Yes Jane, I think your hemo appt is this week?

10 weeks now, morning sickness decided to come back. Thankfully yesterday was a holiday so I was off work. Completely miserable. I'm really looking forward to getting some energy back. Finn played in the yard with daddy without me for an hour yesterday when he got home while I napped on the couch. :( The weather is starting to get warmer and we live a couple blocks from a lovely park so I'm really hoping to get some walking in with him soon if I can just find some energy.

My next appt is the 24th. They will do the genetic testing then. I am starting to get quite anxious about it and praying for a healthy baby. I will be so happy once my bundle is here so I never have to hear "advanced maternal age" ever ever again.


----------



## GI_Jane

You old lady Mack :winkwink: no seriously, I really hope all your tests go well. Yuk for morning sickness.

Haematologist appointment is tomorrow at 13.30. Feeling anxious, been a long time coming.

Ah bobster you're almost there with the house, bet you'll be glad not to have to do it again any time soon! 
Hehe bobster I got excited today buying a new iron- it certainly is the little things that make mums happy isn't it! I'm still using gregs main buggy- he just about fits. I prefer it to the fold up stroller we keep in the car because the basket underneath is so much bigger and doesn't tip over if I leave the change bag on.


----------



## bobster

Good luck for your appointment today Jane. 


You will soon have some energy back mark. Hang in there! The first trimester is the worst.


----------



## bobster

How did the appointment go Jane?


----------



## mlm115

Yes, how did your appointment go Jane?

Did you get the keys yet Bobster?


----------



## bobster

Yes got them Friday and we've moved everything in. It's cold! There's no central heating so that needs doing first. It will take a bit of adjusting getting used to an old house as we've always lived in nice warm functional new ones! 

How are you mlm? 

How's the Ms mack?

Hope all's ok Jane.


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey, congrats on your new home bobster. Are you getting the central heating done straight away? Just 8 weeks to go! When do you start mat leave?

Haematologist went fine. There's no issue- was because of the length of time the samples had been stored made it look like I had something (this happened twice!) but fresh samples processed right away were perfect.
Thanks for thinking of me :hugs:

Soooo this afternoon I am seeing the fertility gynae to get the results of Tube dye and discuss next steps....

How were your genetic tests Mack? All ok

How are you and your girls Mlm?


----------



## mackjess

Jane what a hassle but great news! Good luck at your fertility appt. My screening is today. Trying to drink tons of water since they'll be drawing blood, but water makes me queasy so it's not fun. I'm sure I'm dehydrated most of the time because of this, but hopefully I'm near the end of MS.

Bobster good news on the move! Hope it's all settled before #2 arrives. :)


----------



## mlm115

Good luck at your appointment Jane, hope you get good news. Hope your screening is uneventful Mack!


----------



## bobster

Yes great news about the samples that it was nothing to worry about. Hope your results were all ok today? 

Mack keep sipping little amounts. Have you actually been vomiting or just feeling sick? It will soon be over. Hope the genetic tests all go fine. I'm sure they will


----------



## mlm115

How are you doing Bobster? Besides the move, are you feeling ready for baby #2?


----------



## mackjess

MLM is the weather cold there again? We had a warm week and so much fun outside with FInn, then bam cold again. Really hoping the weekend is better. I had planned a zoo outing Sunday.

Bobster, are you unpacked yet? :haha: MS used to be really bad all day every day but now I only get sick about 1 time every other day, and it's not horrible like when you have the flu and really get sick. Just sometimes a little bit in the am before my zofran kicks in. I read some advice that said to nibble on a cracker before you get up, then sit in bed for a few mins after so it settles your tummy. OMG N-O. That was my worst day ever!

Jane, fx for your fertility appt news.

Well yesterday was scary. My OB's office made an appt for me at a regular doc office she goes to, and she usually doesn't see her pregos there. So she had trouble finding the heartbeat with a doppler and I had to drive over to the nearby hospital to get a scan bc her other office was booked on scans and it was late in the afternoon and there was just one ultrasound tech. They found the heartbeat somewhat easily as the baby was twirling around like crazy. To actually measure the heartbeat she had to really dig down on my belly with the wand thingy and have it tilted a bit. So she said my uterus was probably just a bit tilted as it was expanding, and with baby being a little spazz, it was just too hard to get on the doppler. Between them pressing down hard with the Doppler and then again at the scan, my midsection is quite sore today. But all worth it to get the relief.

I was so wiped after all of that, I rescheduled my tests/bloodwork for Tuesday. I had enough fun yesterday. I think it takes about a week to get test and gender results back after that, so I have sched my gender reveal party for the 13th. I won't know the results til then. We are having people over for pizza, and my sister in law is a pastry chef so she'll make a cute blue or pink cake. Doing it very low key this time around but I think it will be fun.

Oh, it was exciting to see my little baby again. I swear after all this hassle it has to be a girl. It looked so much more like a baby this time than at the 8 week scan. It was really sweet to see the arms and legs going, and one time it flipped around completely.

Still nervous about the tests. Praying for a healthy baby. Maybe I should've done the them yesterday, but driving to a 3rd office for labs was just too much for one day!


----------



## GI_Jane

Argh how worrying Mack but must have been such a relief when they found the HB finally. I don't blame you for moving your bloods to another day- sounded like too much for one day! Pleased your ms is a little more bearable....haha I think you are having girl too- little miss trouble :winkwink:

Fertility consult went fine- confirmed remaining tube is not blocked and next step is clomid to be taken day 2-6 of the cycle then bloods at day 21 to confirm ovulation. Because of the new job we've decided to wait just a few more months. We feel sad to put it on hold but agree we are doing the right thing.


----------



## mackjess

Jane will you still take Clomid and bloods next cycle to confirm ov? And good news on your tests. Glad you've had positive results and the trend shall continue;)


----------



## GI_Jane

No Mack. They won't start the clomid until actually ready to TTC.
I ovulate on my own anyway, the clomid is to stimulate more follicles which will hopefully be on my good tube side and in a shorter cycle and therefore better quality egg.
In the meantme I keep taking the metformin, inofolic and continue to lose weight to give me the best chances when we are ready.


----------



## GI_Jane

How are you settling in bobster? What does jack think of the new house?


----------



## bobster

Yay mack! So surprised they tried the Doppler so early. Over here they tend to try it around 16 weeks. I too think it's s girl. Would be lovely to have one of each for you. 

Mlm I'm good thanks for asking. Just been busy busy busy with the house. We are getting quotes for the central heating at the moment so that's the priority. Looking forward to meeting my little one but still feeling daunted and nervous about how my big boy will handle the arrival of my little boy! He's become incredibly clingy as my bumps growing. How are your girls? Are you still considering baby no.3? How's life as a sahm?

Jane I can imagine it's hard to postpone ttc but sounds like you are doing the right thing. When do you start your job? A few months is not a long time. I think clomid can increase your chance of twins!!


----------



## mlm115

Glad everything ended well Mack, but that does sound like a long stressful day. How fun that you are doing a gender reveal party! I think I have to agree with the others and guess girl. Can't wait to find out!

Jane, sounds like good news for you too. You are all ready to go when it's time to ttc it sounds like. I bet it is weird to not ttc right now, but you have to have the timing right with everything else going on in your life. I feel like you will have to get a bfp quickly once you do start trying after all of this though!

I'm sure the house move is taking up most of your time Bobster. I think that jacks clinginess is totally nomal. You will probably be surprised how much he loves his baby brother once he arrives. I have not met a toddler yet that isn't fascinated by Audrey &#128512; 

I have to say that for me, it has gotten much easier being a sahm at this point. We have a very predictable routine which helps. I just desperately want the weather to stay nice enough for us to go outside more, I am going stir crazy. There are definitely days when I'd rather be going to work, but I also feel like I'd almost be a failure at being a mom if I gave up being a sahm already. I think once it warms up I'll be happier. Plus we started potty training 2 days ago. Needless to say, it is not easy!


----------



## bobster

Eee mlm I have complete respect. I go to work for a break sometimes! I can imagine it's hard when it's cold out to keep them both and yourself entertained. We had snow the other day and more is forcast! It really limits what you can do doesn't it. Makes me feel a bit stir crazy too. We had a nice dry sunny day today though and took Jack to the seaside which was lovely but freezing. 

We've been focusing on the house a lot so neglected him a bit and put him in front of the TV far too much! We've got a couple of quotes for the central heating. My OH has all these grand plans about knocking walls down and it scares me slightly. Think we'll be living in a dusty building site for a while. 

How is potty training going with Norah? We've not started Jack yet. Was planning to wait until summer so that he can run around in the garden and will be a bit more used to his little brother. Have you started Greg Jane? Has Finn cracked it mack?

How are you feeling now mack?
Jane are you excited/nervous to start the new job? Have you started putting Greg into nursery a bit more? Bet it will feel strange not being with him as much but I'm sure he'll love all the daily activities at nursery with his friends.


----------



## mlm115

Well, it turns out she isn't quite ready for potty training yet. She was holding it instead of going on the potty, and I didn't like how it was going. So, we will try again another time!


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster it's totally understandable that you feel you are neglecting jack a bit but don't be too hard on yourself. Us mums feel guilty over so much don't we! You need to get the house sorted for all of you and especially before Harry arrives- it could be anytime couldn't it? Greg came in my 33rd week! I hope you are feeling more organised and settled. Are you using portable heaters in the meantime? Do you have hot water? 

Greg has been asking to use the toilet for a few months (not fussed about the potty) so we would sit him on and hadn't been doing anything but just recently we've had a few pee's with him standing up 'like daddy'. We don't force him just wait for him to ask, sometimes he wants to and sometimes he doesn't. Spoke with Health visitor and she said just keep it relaxed and it will be much easier to toilet train.

Mlm sounds like a good plan to wait. I do hear that girls are easier to potty train though!

How were your genetic tests results Mack?


----------



## mackjess

I don't think I'll get the results until late next week. The ones my OB did were all normal. That just checks hormones and other stuff. I opted out of the NT scan because Finn was so wiggly they had a hard time getting a clear shot of him and the results were borderline. Caused me extra worry for nothing. I figure I'll wait and see if there's anything in the genetic tests then do the level 2 scan if needed for follow up.

Finn is just starting to learn to potty train. We didn't get the little potty seat either. Our bathroom on the main level is just a toilet and pedestal sink and is really small, so there's not much room in there. I got seats to put on top of the toilets and footstools. He's quite cute climbing up there to use it. His teacher at school sits him on their potty about every 2 hours. He's pottied twice at school and about 3 times at home. He always likes to sit on it, and a few times I think he knew he had to potty. One time he tooted a bit, and got all excited and said I poopied on the potty. LOL. At least he's not scared of it. 

We don't push it as much at home as they do at school. I ask in the AM and evenings a few times and sometimes he says yes or no and I just go with that. Really hoping he'll be out of diapers for baby #2, but I am not sure that will be happening. 

Good for Greg! Daddy has a shy bladder so we are sitting down, and he's careful about pointing down. :)

Bobster don't stress much about Jack. If he notices a difference he will be clingy or a bit fussy and make sure he gets the momma attention he needs. I'm sure he is doing just fine. I haven't been feeling well and playing with Finn a lot less this last month, but we've made up for it with more kisses and snuggles. Can't say I mind that. I can't wait to be off progesterone (I get to quit it Sunday) and maybe I'll have energy to wrestle or play outside with him. :)

MLM my friends daughter is 2 months younger than Finn, started getting interested the same time as he did and now she's completely potty trained already! Other friend's daughters were older than her (I think she started young bc of her 5 yo sister) but they learned just as fast. I am sure she'll do great once she decides that's what she wants to do.


----------



## mlm115

Hopefully it's as easy for us as it was for your friends Mack. We shall see though- I have a sassy stubborn little girl on my hands sometimes &#128512;


----------



## mlm115

I just happened to glance at your signature Mack- 13 weeks, holy cow! That first tri seemed to fly by! Although I'm sure not for you with your ms. Hope you're feeling better


----------



## GI_Jane

Goodness, 13 weeks already, time is flying.

How you feeling bobster? When do you start mat leave?


----------



## mlm115

How is everyone doing? Everyone must be busy, it has gone quiet here &#128512;


----------



## GI_Jane

No news with me mlm, ticking along nicely but no BFP (we decided to keep NTNP until the time we're ready for clomid).

How are you and your girls?


----------



## mlm115

Wouldn't that be nice if you got a bfp before clomid? I think ntnp is a good plan, less stress. Have you started the new job yet? If so, are you liking it?

Girls are good. I'm loving this age for Audrey. She's having more fun sitting up and playing, and is very happy now. Yet she is still not mobile, so I'm not worried about her getting into things! My new favorite thing is in the car the two of them just giggle at each other and "talk" back and forth (mostly shrieks, haha). It makes my heart so happy. Norah can be jealous though, especially right after she wakes up and does not want me to hold Audrey and wants all of my attention. Probably normal, but can be a challenge sometimes.


----------



## mackjess

Nothing new here. :) Just tired, less barfy, and waiting on the gender/genetic test results patiently. :haha:

mlm-How sweet your girls are! I think this is why I'll be fine with either. I'd love for Finn to have the brother bond as much as I'd love to have a little girl.

Bobster how are you doing with the new house?

Jane are you at the new job? When do you think you'll start clomid?


----------



## mlm115

Can't wait to find out the gender Mack! im sure you already said, but what is your prediction?


----------



## GI_Jane

Ah how lovely that the girls are communicating happily together so excitedly, it's no wonder it makes your heart happy.
I feel bad for Greg that he's getting older and that's he's missing out on a sibling bond like that .I have not started the job yet. I'm very frustrated waiting for the start date and regretting putting clomid on hold.


----------



## bobster

Mlm that's so sweet. I bet it's amazing when they have moments like that and makes all the challenging times worth it. They will have a great bond when they are older I bet. I think 2 of the same can be better for that sometimes. 

The house is coming on slowly. The nursery has wall paper off and ready for plaster and new skirting boards and carpet. Still waiting for the plumber to come to fit the heating so until that's done its hard to get on and do what we want to do in other rooms. 

I'm panicking a bit as tonight I've had mild period cramps in my lower abdo and back and now thinking he's getting ready to make his arrival. I was going to go stay at my dads with Jack for a week while the plumber is in but now having second thoughts in case I go into labour! My dad lives an hour away... Did your labours start like that? Mine with Jack was deferent as no contractions, just waters breaking and then about a day later started with tightenings. Feel like I've forgotten everything!


----------



## bobster

Jane why's it taking so long to start the job? I wouldn't worry about clomid as is it true you can only use it for a few cycles before having a break? If it is then you may be better to fully ttc and get a few attempts in rather than ntnp. Hope the job hurries up to take your mind off it. 

Mackjess I hope you hear pink but glad you'll be happy either way. There are pluses to both. Will you have anymore or will this be it? 

I'm toying with the idea of trying for 1 more and doing a little gentle sway for a girl but also not sure as not enjoying being pregnant this time. Will have to do it quite soon after the new arrival if we do as want to have close age gaps and also some time back when they are older. not sure how much I believe in swaying either, think it's just a bit of luck you need really and would hate to feel disappointed again although I do feel better now I've got used to the idea of a little brother for Jack. I'm toying with the names Oscar and Harry... Like James for a middle name and it goes better with Oscar. What do you all prefer?


----------



## GI_Jane

Eeek bobster...my labour started out of the blue, straight away with the contractions, with waters not breaking naturally until 40 mins before he was actually delivered. I think it's so different for everyone.
I think you should be taking it easy though whether you head to your dad or not. Second labours are meant to be quicker aren't they? So perhaps stay closer to home.

I haven't read much about the swaying-what sort of thing brings a girl?

With the job, the background checks are taking ages. I have signed a contract but won't let you start until those come back ok.

Yes bobster you are spot on with the clomid. So we don't want to half heatedly try with the clomid as your limited in how many times you can use it. 

When will you get your results Mack?


----------



## bobster

When you use it you can really get on the bd'ing! It won't be long surely until the job starts. Will you start trying straight away or give it a while to settle into the job? Remember you have 9 months in the job before baby comes... Not egging you on to try at all!! Haha 

Well reading briefly about swaying I do have a very boy friendly lifestyle. Lots of protein in my diet and generally quite nutritious and varied diet which is generally quite salty although this has reduced since having Jack and calorific. I've never been overweight so not really a dieter. Apparently those who diet and eat less meat/protein are more likely to get girls. How true this is is another question! I'm not sure if we'll go for another as once he's here I may feel content with having 2 but at the moment I feel like I might be missing out on that mother daughter relationship. I always imagined a girl in my life, maybe because I lost my mum when young and I feel I want a bond I missed out on with my own. It's a high risk though and I would hate to feel bad having another gorgeous boy because I do love boys. You could end up with a football team if you went on forever so it really would be only one more that we could try for!


----------



## mlm115

Bobster, I had quite a bit of contractions before Audrey was born, probably starting at 34ish weeks. And she was born at 39 weeks. I definitely see the fear of being farther away though. You never know when he's going to come, and as Jane said, 2nd births can be faster (Audrey's was ridiculously fast). 

I love the name Harry James, so that gets my vote &#128512;

I think I want 3 myself. im definitely ok with having 3 girls, although having a boy would be my choice if I could pick. Now I just have to get DH on board, haha. I would ideally try at the end of this year/early next year. 

Not to try to sway you either, but Bobster is right that you'd be working for a while before mat leave if you do want to start the clomid earlier Jane. Don't want you to be unhappy with your choice to wait.


----------



## mackjess

I got the genetic results back yesterday, and everything is normal. Thank god, I've been stressed as all get out about that. Definitely stopping at two though. This baby will be here a few weeks after I turn 39 and I feel blessed it's healthy. Plus this pregnancy is been really hard on me, I'm exhausted ALL the time despite upping my Iron and Vit D I think I'd die if I tried for #3. :haha:

I am having the Dr leave the results in an envelope at the front desk and getting that to my SIL on Thursday and she is making a cake and we're having people over Sunday. The weather is going to be beautiful so we are grilling out. Really looking forward to it. Finn loves outdoor stuff. And Saturday we have the big neighborhood easter egg hunt so it shall be a fun weekend for him.

Oscar James gets my vote! And lots of TTC despite the job. ;) hehe


----------



## mlm115

Awesome news about the test results Mack!!! He/she is healthy, yay!


----------



## mackjess

I had a horrible nightmare Sunday night that I'm still rattled from. It was about the baby and terrible and I could feel my body actually physically hurting in places you'd feel like you'd hurt if you were losing your baby. The good news from the doctor helped a lot, but it's weird to have lingering twinges from a nightmare.


----------



## bobster

Mack that's brilliant news about the genetic tests! You can start to breathe now mamma. Try to remember everything is in your favour now you are past that awful first trimester stage. I know it's hard but you'll soon feel them wiggle around which will give you extra peace of mind. 

Oscar James is starting to sound better to me too... I do love the name Harry though. Why is it so hard?! Jack was always my favorite boys name ever since being little.


----------



## GI_Jane

That's great news Mack and I look forward to hearing the gender news.
That nightmare sounds horrible, perhaps all the anxiety over the results caused it...try to relax and put out your head and enjoy your fun weekend coming.

2 is our limit. I like the idea of having twins but I'm sure the reality is much different!!

Any more twinges bobster?


----------



## bobster

Oh twins would be tough though! I like the idea of them playing together and growing an developing but the thought of caring for 2 newborns at once scares me! 

Jane I have a feeling you'll have a girl next time. Not sure why but I do... 

No more twinges just feel that immense pressure in my pelvis. Wonder if he's engaging as it feels like he is. No more cramps so touch wood it was a false alarm or just Brixton hicks. 
Mlm what did you do with Norah when you went into labour with Audrey? I'm worried as if it's in the middle of the night I will feel bad dropping him to dans parents and they both work shifts. I'm not sure where else he could go though...


----------



## mlm115

My niece and nephew are twins. I think it's harder now that they are 17 months and getting into EVERYTHING! My sister in law is constantly chasing them everywhere. But they are the best of friends already, which is so cute. 

Norah was in daycare when I went into labor (I had a doctors appt that morning) My dad picked her up and then my inlaws stayed at our house with her while DH and I were in the hospital for 2 days. If I had gone into labor overnight, our plan was to call my parents to come over. They live 30 minutes away. We also are close with our neighbors, so we had asked them if they would come sit with Norah if need be until my parents could get there if it came to that. It's so stressful not knowing when it's going to happen, but I'm sure it will all work out for you Bobster &#128512;


----------



## bobster

Thanks mlm. Yes I think the waiting and unknown is the worst. I just hope it doesn't happen when everyone at work or in middle of the night as would feel bad waking them up to come and sit in house. Especially as they tend to send you away unless you are on the brink of pushing! 

I will have to talk to them and get a rough plan in place. Going to pack hospital bag today to get organised. Had more mild period type cramps this morning so best get organised!


----------



## GI_Jane

Eeek bobster sounds like your coconut won't be overdue that's for sure!

I think I'll have a girl next as well bobster, not sure why just a feeling.
I'm feeling a girl for you Mack too- eager to hear what your cake will reveal!

My start date is finally through. End of April :thumbup:


----------



## mackjess

Yay starting soon.

I feel like it's a girl too. I try not to put too much thought into is so I don't end up disappointed. DH really wants a boy. So I hope he'll adjust if it's not. :)

Bobster how exciting! I hate that I know I'll have a C-section again. I talked about VBAC and with my age and so many unknowns I decided it wasn't worth the risk. It's nice that I can schedule when I'll have the baby (unless it comes early) but I HATE surgery. hate hate hate. I've already had nerves about it. I told the OB I was just going to pretend I'm planning to labor and not to talk about the csection til we have to schedule it. :haha:

I hope #2 is easier and fast for you. It seems like it usually is. how exciting!!


----------



## bobster

I can completely understand your worries about c-section but sounds like you've weighed it up and it's the right thing to do for you. I think it's a good idea not to think about labour too much however you are planning to do it as vaginal or section are both unpleasant and scary! It will be nice to know exactly when she/he is coming though as I find the waiting so hard. Wish I knew what was going to happen and when so I could feel more prepared. 

My midwife said that the second is usually faster so we'll see. Going to try and make a plan today with family in case it happens in the night. Only 4 weeks to due date and Jack was nearly 2 weeks early so could be 2 weeks!!! Started packing hospital bags last night. Feel like I'm not very organised as the nursery is currently bare with a knocked out old cupboard and no plaster on the walls. You can see brick in places. Feel like it's never going to be done in time! &#55357;&#56863;


----------



## bobster

Jane any news about the job yet?


----------



## mlm115

I can't believe you are so close Bobster. Crazy!


----------



## bobster

Mack how was the gender reveal party??


----------



## GI_Jane

bobster said:


> Jane any news about the job yet?

Start the end of April bobster :thumbup: 

How nerve wracking that the nursery isn't finished bobster. But at least the baby will be in with you the first 6 months anyway but can understand you wanting it all ship shape. Are you on mat leave now? Will jack still go to nursery during your mat leave?

Oh yes Mack, how did it go....


----------



## mackjess

It's a girl!!!!


----------



## mlm115

Congrats Mack!!!! So exciting!


----------



## bobster

Yay yay yay! One of each you are so lucky! Congratulations Mack x 

Jane yes started maternity leave 1 week ago. Jack will stay at nursery for 2 days a week. Didn't want to pull him out as he loves it so much and has friends there. Plus it will give me some 1-1 time with new baby. 

End of April for your new job yay! Not long now. Do you feel prepared?? Daunted?


----------



## GI_Jane

mackjess said:


> It's a girl!!!!

Wonderful Mack :happydance:
You will have to tell us your name ideas....

That's a great idea to keep jack in for 2 days bobster, I'm sure you'll both appreciate that time.

Yes feeling daunted. I've been off work for 2.5 years!


----------



## mlm115

Yes Mack, I'm excited to hear your name ideas too! You ladies are giving me such an itch for another baby, ahhh! I've even been searching baby names, I'm crazy &#128514;

I can imagine it's nerve wracking returning to work. I think I would feel the same way Jane. I bet you will fall right back into it though after a bit.


----------



## mackjess

Man, I have no idea about names. Girl names seem harder. I went through a book and started a list last night but haven't seen anything I'm crazy about.


----------



## GI_Jane

Mlm, I hear pregnancy is contagious :haha:

I know what you mean about girls name Mack they do seem harder. I think with a girl I'd want something feminine but not too pretty pretty which sound a bit weak...Mlm made great choices. Will you go down the Irish route again?
Lots of Isabella , bella, Anna, Elsa, Matilda, Tilly I'm hearing at playgroups but I'm not so keen on any of these.


----------



## mackjess

I went through a lot of girl Irish names in a book I have, wrote down 3 that were OK then DH didn't like any of them. I think I'm going to wait a bit. We have a family reunion in June (my side) so I think I'm going to ask for a list of names. One fam name I really like is Ruey, pronounce Ruah, and it's very popular in my family for generations. The last Ruey passed away in 2006 and the reunions haven't been the same without her. DH really does *not* like it tho, at all... He said he'd think about it.


----------



## mlm115

Girls names are so hard! Although I've never named a boy, so I've nothing to compare it to &#128512;

I do think family names are nice Mack. I like the tradition of it. I've seen a few Irish names lately- Niamh (Neve), Keira (Ciara), Reagan, and Maeve. I'm a fan of Irish names myself, but just couldn't settle on one DH and I both loved with Audrey.


----------



## GI_Jane

My neice is called Niamh (neeve) and strangers struggle to pronounce it. That's the problem with some of the Irish names, although they are pretty.
Maybe DH will let you have Ruey as a middle name Mack- be a shame to not use the family name in there some where.
You've plenty of time to decide. 

How you doing bobster? Are you hoping to do anything differently during labour/birth this time? I would really like to try a water birth next time.


----------



## bobster

Like all those Irish names but if it were me I'd get annoyed having to spell them for people or correct people's pronunciations! I think girls names are difficult as there are so many pretty ones it must be hard to pick one. 

I'm planning a water birth too this time but not going to stress if it doesn't happen as long as he arrives safely. The main thing I would like to avoid is pethidine, would just like gas and air if I can.


----------



## mackjess

I love the name Maeve as well and read after I liked it that it was a suggest sib name for Finn, but DH doesn't like it. He doesn't like names that are spelled different than they sound, although Maeve isn't far off. I also liked Aoife, (eve or eva) but again, the spelling. It seems like the boy Irish names are spelled more like the sound but the Irish ones for girls are not at all. 

Bobster did you talk with the rents about watching Jack? Did you decide on a name. My dad's name is Harry, so I can only think of grump old men with that :haha: but it is a cute name for a baby.


----------



## bobster

We like Arthur and Oscar too. We will see what the little chap looks like when he arrives. 

Yes dans parents have said to ring them any time of day or night and they'll come and get jack. We are lucky as they only live 15 minutes away whereas my family are nearly an hour away.


----------



## mackjess

Bobster it is nice to have fam close. My inlaws are about 15 minutes away as well, so I was really glad that when they decided to do the CSection at 11pm on a Friday night they were able to whisk themselves up to the hospital to be with Sean. I wanted him to go with the baby while they were sewing me back up and didn't want him to be by himself and worried about me. I'm sure they will be so excited about #2 they will not care if it happens to be a late night phone call. :)

I think I'm with you on names. I may narrow it down to 3-4 then decide after I meet her. When I was preg with Finn I just knew he was going to come out a little pale Irish ginger. :haha: I was right and he's a spitting image of his almost full Irish grandfather. Finnian means fair little one. I'm the only Mackey woman in my immediate fam with the fair coloring like my grandmother. The others have darker hair and olive skin so I'm not really wanting to go Irish if she doesn't look Irish ya know? Finn also came out screaming and mad and fists balled up like a boxer so he full on had the temper. My uncle always says "ut oh, he's getting his Irish up" when he starts to get mad. :) I think I just may have to meet little miss and get an idea of her personality before I make a final decision. I'm sure my sister will kill me for that.

MLM I love your girl names. I hope I can pick something that sounds so elegant and pretty. Really struggling and nothing jumps out at me. 

Jane-is greg in full time care now? Will he start full time daycare when you go back to work? Finn loves school and he is so smart I keep thinking I'd be too scatterbrained and he wouldn't know so much if he was home with me full time. Really helps to see how much he grows and how much he likes his friends so going to work isn't so tough. We always make the most of our evenings and weekends.


----------



## mlm115

Any signs of baby boy yet Bobster?


----------



## bobster

Not yet mlm. Had some slimy ewcm like stuff and on and off but no blood. Can't believe he's fully cooked now! We have the central heating going in this weekend so I want him to hang on until after Monday if he can :) the nursery is also no where near done yet so if I could go to my due date this time that would be good. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mlm115

Sounds like it could be bits of mucus plug Bobster. I definitely understand wanting to get those things done first, hopefully baby boy cooperates with you!

I have nothing at all new going on over here, same old!


----------



## mackjess

How exciting bobster. Hope he cooperates. :)

Same old same old here. I'm really anxious to start to feel baby girl moving. I can't wait.

How did your kiddos do with moving out of a crib? Finn is still in his as he never tried to climb out, but we just ordered a big boy bed for him. It arrives next week. We will be shuffling 3 rooms around so the kids will have the same size smaller room, and the guest room will be the big room that is currently Finn's. Not excited about all that goings on. I can't imagine moving a whole house move like you have been Bobster!


----------



## GI_Jane

Eeek bobster, not long until you meet your little boy and sounds like you're getting there with the house. 

Nothing new with me...

Mack, not worried at all about Greg going 4 days at nursery (his grandparents will have him 1 day). He's been doing 3 mornings a week for the last year and is very settled with his friends and doesn't want to come home when I go to collect him at 1pm. So that part at least is all good.
You're right though will have to make the most of the weekends.


----------



## GI_Jane

Greg is still in his cotbed with the sides up- he's perfectly happy in there so won't be changing things around for a while as he's plenty of room and not climbing out.
Ah all change for you preggo ladies...am envious.
Everywhere I go there are hoards of pregnant women and newborns- it's hard because we are still trying naturally but nothing is happening.


----------



## mlm115

Funny you ask about the bed Mack, I've been contemplating upgrading Norah from her crib and asking other moms opinions. They all have told me to keep her in there as long as possible, so since she's not climbing out, she's staying put for now.


----------



## mlm115

I was wondering if you were still trying Jane. Sorry you haven't had luck yet : ( It must be really hard to see all the preggos when you want it yourself. Any thoughts on starting clomid sooner?


----------



## mackjess

We need to move him so we have a crib for baby. I hope it goes smoothly. He sleeps on a big mat type thing at daycare so I think he'll be ok. We decided to go to twin and skip toddler bed as he'd outgrow that so fast. I got one with higher headboard/footboard and ordered safety rails. I just hope he's not sad as he has to completely change rooms! We'll be painting it and I'm decorating with planes and cars and trains.


----------



## bobster

Jack was fine without his sides. He fell out twice at the beginning which scared him (and us when we heard the thud) but hasn't done it again. The toddler beds are quite low so not too bad and we never got a bed rail but if you are getting a normal bed then a rail is a good idea. 

Jane I bet the clomid speeds things up when you are ready to fully ttc. Where are you at the moment in your cycle? Good idea to keep casually dtd in the mean time as you never know what may happen. Are you trying to get a lot of bd in in that fertile week? 

Mlm I know the feeling of no news. Despite buying a house and having a baby I do feel I've got nothing interesting to say sometimes as its all house stuff at the moment which is not very interesting for friends.


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm sure Finn will love his new big boy bedroom and all the changes if you make enough fuss of him and explain how 3 year old big brothers need a new bedroom.

Did your central heating get installed bobster?- I bet you can breathe a sigh of relief that big job is now completed.
How you feeling? Hospital bags all packed now? Are you feeling less nervous as you've done it once before?


----------



## mackjess

Well Finn loved his bed and couldn't wait to sleep in it. I got a pretty low twin and skipped the box spring, but already ordered one since he's so excited. He thanked me about 90 times for the car bedding, said it was too pretty and high fived me.

Ignore the bad combover. He hates haircuts so it's way too long.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mlm115

That is so stinking adorable! So glad Mr Finn loves his bed so much!


----------



## GI_Jane

Finn is a cutie pie. He looks very happy in his bed. I love the bed linen too!

How are you doing bobster? I don't know why but I've got a strange feeling you had the baby? All ok?


----------



## bobster

Aww he is gorgeous mack. I love the bedding too. glad he adapted well. 

No baby yet Jane... Not long to go though as I still keep having period type pains so anyway now I think..:coffee:

How is everyone else?


----------



## mackjess

Doing well here. Still waiting to feel baby move. Can't wait. Getting low abdomen stretches a bit too and tad bit of round ligament pain, but nothing bad. 

How are you today? You're far enough along it really is day by day!!!


----------



## mlm115

I bet you'll start feeling those movements any day now Mack. Love those first little kicks, so exciting! 

I thought you'd had the baby too bobster since everyone was quiet on here for a bit. Assuming your house is all ready, I'm sure you can't wait for him to get here!


----------



## bobster

Yes I can't wait to see his little face now. And to have my body back! Still waiting...


----------



## GI_Jane

Sounds like he's leaving you more time to get his room finished :winkwink:

Clomid appointment booked for end of July :happydance:


----------



## mlm115

I know what you mean about having your body back. Especially after I finished breast feeding too. It's so freeing! Are you ladies planning on bf this time around?


----------



## mlm115

Yay for your Clomid appointment Jane! That's only 2 more months, wow!


----------



## mackjess

Good Jane! Are you getting excited about the new job? You should have a busy and exciting time this summer. :)

Yes, plan on BF. I made it to 7 months with Finn and got really sick and had to stop bc of the meds I was on, and the meds also dried me up so I couldn't even try to pump to keep that up. Finn quit gaining weight after I quit BF because he didn't like any formula. And he was way interested in food but not so great at getting it anywhere but all over his face so he had a few months where he was slow on gaining weight. As a mom, you hate that, even though it is normal for many babies as they are wanting food more than milk. I hope if i don't make it a year with baby girl that she'll be less finicky about formula! :)

I hear both of you about getting your body back. I have only gained 6 lbs with this one so far. I don't look prego, I just look fat. :haha: My baby bump has pushed out the little tummy I had left after finn and my boobs have gotten huge, but other than that no changes overall with the body. Makes me really excited I may get in shape faster this time around than it took for me with Finn, almost 2 years. Of course I could still gain more I'm not quite halfway thru, but with the first prego I got big as a house like immediately. :D

Can't wait for you to meet LO either Bobster. So exciting for Jack to have a brother. I won't have a 3rd because I'd be in my 40s, but I wish I could have a chance to give Finn a sister AND a brother.


----------



## bobster

Yes I'm excited to see them play together. Double trouble! Think we'll have 1 more and then call it a day whether it's a boy or a girl. Can see myself with 3 now, but the third will be imminent as want them close in age. Mack you did so well to bf for 7 months. Did you struggle or did it all come naturally? I can't remember now. I'm really hoping it's easier second time around to get a good latch and avoid painful nipples. I remember the toe curling pain. I've bought in some formula and bottles to take the pressure off this time if I struggle too much as completely different wasn't prepared last time. 

I hate that podgy stage at the beginning before your bump looks like a true baby bump. It's a nice stage though before all the tiredness of a big bump kicks in. I can't wait to wear some normal clothes too! Maternity ones are fun at first but the limited wardrobe soon gets boring. 

Jane you did say but when is your job starting again?? Where are you now in your cycle? Are you going to ntnp this cycle or will you time bd? When do you plan on taking the clomid?

Mlm how are you and the girls? I met a lady yesterday with 2 girls 18 months apart and they were so cute. I thought about you and your family. She was saying how hard it was but it will so be worth it when they grow up so close to each other.


----------



## bobster

39 week bump picture!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mlm115

What an adorable bump!!! You look great! Thanks for sharing : )

The girls and I are doing good. Audrey so badly wants to be mobile, which I'm sure will add a little more difficulty to my days. I have to say though, I honestly think that my kids are easier than most (at least for now). Norah is so chill most of the time and most of the time will happily sit and color or do a puzzle or whatever. Unless she is having a super sassy day, which happens too. We will see if it gets more challenging once Audrey gets a little older. After the first four months when she was soooo fussy, Audrey is super happy now. My biggest complaint is that DH is gone 12-13 hours a day, so I get very little help : (. I really wish we could at least do family dinners together, but he's home too late for that.


----------



## mlm115

Oh, and I know everyone is different, but I did gain less weight when pregnant with Audrey and it was easier to lose after. I weigh about the same as I did before I got pregnant with Norah now without very much dieting. Just used MyFitness Pal for a bit. I think all the running around with 2 definitely helps : )


----------



## bobster

Oh that's brilliant! I'm not surprised though as you have long days without any help from hubby. Do you have set activities that you do with the girls to keep them occupied? 

It's good that Norah will sit and amuse herself for a while. Jack needs a lot of entertainment. He won't sit and do puzzles and concentrate on something for that long. I wish he would as sometimes it's exhausting. I think he gets on and plays by himself more when he's with OH but with me he wants me to play with him all the time. I have bought him a little sand play table as a present from baby so hopefully that will entertain him for a while when I'm busy with baby. 

Hoping the weight comes off quickly with breast feeding. It wasn't too bad last time although i did eat more sugary foods in the early weeks due to tiredness.


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster you and your watermelon look beautiful. And you're carrying out the front which looks like the weight is confined to one area. I definitely carried more in the hips and boobs making me look fat all over. Love the solid wood door too :flower:

Bobster how does DH feel about having 3? I don't think I'll be be having three- I'm getting on a bit age wise and it takes me too long to conceive.

Ah I sympathise Mlm, my DH has a long work day/commute too but he can work from home a couple of days a week and that helps. Lucky that your girls are occupied easily. 
Sounds like Audrey wants to be on her feet chasing her big sis around.

Bobster, plenty of books and boys course/people have told me that boys have a shorter attention span than girls. Not much will hold Greg's attention for long- only the TV but I don't like using that for too long each day.

Eeek back to work in 10 days time! No we've got the clomid date in the diary I feel like I can put ttc to the back of my mind for a while.


----------



## bobster

10 days! Wow bet it will feel strange. will be good though Jane. It's good having your own professional identity and being able to switch off from mummy duties for a part of your day. I remember being really sad for the first few weeks of going back to work and leaving him but soon adapted and I think it's done him good being apart as our days together now are more special. You'll probably find it a bit of a break once you've gone past that awful settling in period :) 

Thanks for comment on bump. I have gained weight on legs, bum and arms though. Feel huge all over but hopefull to lose it quickly with bf. Started hand expressing yesterday and managed to get some colostrum so hopeful that bf might be easier this time. Last time I struggled to get anything out after he was born and worried so much that there wasn't any in there so it's given me a bit of confidence. 

Jane OH doesn't know we're having 3 yet. I'm going to suggest it once we're over the sleepless nights phase so he's lulled into a false sense of security. Not sure how that will go and think it may take a bit of persuasion but I really can see us with 3 and if we have another boy I know he was meant to be and they'll hopefully grow up close to each other. I wouldn't try for a 4th if we have another boy as financially couldn't afford 4 plus I think it would probably send me into an early grave :)


----------



## mlm115

Haha Bobster- love your comment that OH doesn't know you're having 3 yet. I'm kind of doing the same thing. I've mentioned it before that I want 3, but have left it alone for quite a while now. I'm planning on bringing it up again when Audrey turns 1. By that point, he should be on board too : )


----------



## GI_Jane

Hehe I love that you are both waiting to tell your dh's of your #3 plans once you've gotten over the new baby stage. Good plan!

Are you feeling movements now Mack?


----------



## mackjess

Awe lovely bump!! No Jane, no movements yet. Very anxious for my scan Thursday. Feeling quite blue and wondering if I have a sinus infection. My main symptom is usually tired bc I'm always somewhat congested with allergies, but it's hard to tell when prego!! 

Mlm your girls are going to be thick as thieves growing up! So sweet.


----------



## GI_Jane

Feel better soon mack and hope the scan goes well on Thursday.

How you feeling bobster? Getting impatient?


----------



## bobster

Very impatient thanks for checking in Jane. 

Got midwife this morning so we'll see what they say. Don't think I want a sweep as heard they are uncomfortable and often don't do anything. Got an awful cold which is hopefully on its way out but kind of scared to go through labour as its wiped me out and my throat is sore so can imagine it being 10x harder not being able I vocalise the pain haha! I bet my other half is thinkin thank god! Jacks got it too but he doesn't seem to have been as ill as me. Hoping we don't pass it onto our littlest man when he arrives..

How are you feeling about the job start date Jane? Are you nervous? How is little Greg?


----------



## mlm115

Just to give you my own experience bobster, I had a sweep with Audrey. It was hardly more than a regular exam as far as being uncomfortable. And Audrey was born 8 hours later &#128512; Not trying to sway you either way, just wanted to share my experience!


----------



## mackjess

Oh bobster I hope you get over your cold fast. Colds while prego are just miserable, and I'm sure especially as far along as you are! Good luck with your appt today.


----------



## mlm115

Hope your midwife appt went well and that you feel better bobster. 

Good luck with your scan today Mack, hope your little one cooperates nicely!


----------



## mackjess

Thank you! I didn't sleep at all last night as I'm pretty anxious about it. Hope all is well in there.

Bobster, I feel like I'm on the royal baby watch! :D


----------



## GI_Jane

Did you have the sweep done bobster?

How was the scan Mack? Hopefully no reason to be anxious at all.

Yes feeling nervous bobster- thanks for remembering. The weather has been lovely this week so lots of playdates with Greg and toddler friends in the sun :thumbup:


----------



## mackjess

Scan went well. Baby is still a girl and she is healthy and perfect. There's a little concern about the umbilical cord possibly being attached to the front of the placenta and not coming out of the middle, but they couldn't get a clear shot of it. So good news is I get to get scanned every 4 weeks. If it turns out it isn't attached where they like it to be, they want me to go to the hospital if I have any contraction and not labor at home. But, we already knew this was a C section baby so I should have that scheduled about a week early to avoid labor and I would've gone in right away anyway if it did start. Luckily not much of a change of plans for me, and I get to see little miss more often. Ob said this happens occasionally and they'll get a clear shot later of the cord and see it's fine. I had to get scanned a lot with Finn bc I had high normal fluid levels, and it was all good with him. He was just a big boy with healthy kidneys. I think I'd be worried if this was my first, but I have history with a great ob who is overly cautious so feeling reassured.

Glad I have the doppler to keep an eye on the heartbeat. If I do have a cord issues they check heart rate and growth often to make sure enough blood is getting thru. Which blood flow was great and I can check hb myself. I think otherwise I would be more worried but doing pretty good. . I'll go weekly if issue is still present at 36 weeks.


----------



## bobster

Arthur James born 21st April weighing 8lb 6oz! 

Beautiful and very much in love. He came in a mostly water birth with no complications and is so far very good and feeding well. Jack seems to be enjoying having him here and keeps kissing his head a lot!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mackjess

OMG I am so excited and OMG he is the cutest!! I'm jealous I want another boy! :haha:


----------



## mlm115

Oh bobster, he is beautiful! I'm so happy for you! Hope you and little man are feeling well!!! &#128512;


----------



## mlm115

Mack, glad the scan went well (except the cord issue). From how you explained it, I wouldn't be too worried either. How are you almost 20 weeks already? Craziness!


----------



## GI_Jane

Huge congrats bobster, just wonderful. Welcome Arthur.
Sounds like a very peaceful labour/birth. Was it quicker than jack?
Arthur was only a day late? Did you have a sweep?

Sounds like you're being well looked after Mack :thumbup:


----------



## mackjess

Forgot to say that I love his name as well! Fitting for a handsome little man.


----------



## bobster

No I forced myself to have sex (the weirdest sex ever might I add) and that triggered contractions. Didn't want the sweep although they did give me one in early labour to speed it up at 2cm. 

Thanks to you all, Arthur was in our top names and when he came he just suited it more than Harry. Labour was quicker, although it felt longer without all the drugs. on notes it says 3.5 hours but think that's from established labour only. It was 5.5 hours with Jack. 

Can't believe how much more relaxed I feel already with this little one then i did with Jack. Feel chilled about bf even though still a bit fingers and thumbs with positioning and I'm not peering over his Moses basket all the time so far or springing to action at the slightest murmur like I was with Jack. I hope it stays like this although he does sleep a lot at the moment so I'm sure the stress wll increase a lot when he's more active. 

Will go back and read other comments now as missed some I think..


----------



## GI_Jane

So happy for you bobster :happydance:
How interesting that having sex started off your contractions- I thought it was just an old wives tale.
Great to hear that you feel more relaxed/confident second time around.
Are you home already?


----------



## bobster

Mackjess glad the plans don't seem to have changed for you much and you get to see her a few more times on scans! That's always a bonus. Try not to worry it sounds like they have it covered even in the worst case scenario. I too can't believe how quickly it's going! She'll soon be here. 

Jane I hate those nervous feelings but everyone has them and you'll be absolubtly fine. Give it a few weeks to settle into your new routine and it will be lovely to have your own income back I'm sure. Think of all the lovely things you'll be able to do/buy which you probably feel less able to now. Plus it's great place to meet new friends. 

I am still doing well. Can't believe how in love I am. There are no words. I can't stop looking at him. He looks very different to how Jack did which is surprising. He's more like my OH this one which is nice as Jack is a mini me. I hope it stays as calm as this but I'm sure it won't. Taking him for a weigh in today at the midwife so hopefully he's not lost too much. He's been feeding loads every 2-3 hours or so but I'm not sure he's getting loads as think his latch is a bit shallow at times. Will ask them to check it today. 

Have a lovely rest of the weekend ladies :)


----------



## mlm115

So happy things are going well so far bobster! I know exactly what you mean about how in love you are. It is so instant and without some of the nerves you have with number one. I'm seriously so happy for you, ah!

Almost new job time Jane!! I'm sure you are nervous, but you will do great! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## mlm115

Ok my mom brag time. Audrey has learned so so much in the last few weeks. She can now army crawl, go from laying to sitting, pull up on everything, clap, and is doing well with some finger foods! Little thing must be exhausted with all of the changes. It's so exciting to watch, but kinda sad my baby is getting so big!


----------



## GI_Jane

You sound so content bobster, it's lovely. 
I never had that overwhelming sense of love when Greg was born and I'm so envious that you've had that with Arthur. 

Is the sleep deprevation easier to deal with second time around? I hope he's a good sleeper like jack once he gets over the newborn stage.

Go Audrey, lots of progress :happydance:

All change tomorrow :wacko:


----------



## bobster

Good luck Jane!! Please let us know how it goes. Thinking of you. 

I do think it's easier so far this time. I think because first time I was so worried about things like co-sleeping whereas this time I've just accepted it and also I know how quickly this newborn phase goes so I'm enjoying the cuddles more. The first time i was so anxious I couldn't relax and enjoy it at all.

Wow Audrey sounds like she's doing amazing and it's all down to you!! Do you think Norah is also helping as she'll be copying from her? It's so rewarding when they start hitting loads of milestones as it shows that you are doing well. I wonder if she'll be quite advanced. i forget all the milestones now so will have to re-learn them!


----------



## mlm115

Bobster, yes I definitely think she watches Norah and wants to be like her. She's physically more advanced than Norah was. Thank goodness for Norah's baby book and Google, or I'd have no idea what the milestones were either or when to start different foods, etc. Funny how quickly we forget! 

Enjoy those newborn snuggles! My fave is when they curl up and sleep on your chest. Oh man, I'm jealous of that part, my uterus is aching now haha!


----------



## GI_Jane

Is it time to get your pre seed out Mlm? :winkwink:


----------



## bobster

He he yes I love snuggles in that position too. He's so tiny and such a little nugget. 
He's gaining weight nicely. He dropped 10% in first 3 days so they were making me express a bit and cup feed to top him up but reweighed today and he's gone up again so they are happy with feeding in demand now. Mastered the latch I think, had forgotten how to do it right so had sore nipples for the first few days. So far he's so good. 

Jane how did first days go?
Mlm I too can hear the preseed calling. Maybe you should start planting the seed with hubby now Norah and Audrey are at a nice age. 

Mack hope you are ok?


----------



## mackjess

Bobster just waiting for my newborn squish to snuggle on! Just started feeling more faint movements from baby girl so that's been fun.

I also can't wait to see her looking up to her big brother the way Audrey does to big sis! Heart melting.

Jane how was work?


----------



## mlm115

GI_Jane said:


> Is it time to get your pre seed out Mlm? :winkwink:

Haha! No way!

How was your first day at work?


----------



## GI_Jane

Work is going really well thank you and no major melt downs from Greg- everyone is happy :thumbup:


----------



## mackjess

Jane glad things are going well. It's always scary starting a new job.

I think we've settled on Annabel Marie for a name. It's not as popular in US as Europe. I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## mlm115

Yay for a good start to the new job! Does it feel strange being back in the work place? 

I love the name Mack! And I'm very impressed you guys decided already : )


----------



## mackjess

Thanks mlm. It only took two days to pick out Finn's name so it feels like it was forever!


----------



## bobster

Aww lovely name mack.

Jane so glad it went well for you and greg's been ok so far. How they'll adapt to change is always a worry isn't it but they always adapt better than we think. 

Jacks started becoming slightly possessive over certain things of his. We put one of his old blankets on baby yesterday and he didn't like it. He kept saying 'no, jacks!' Until we got a different one. Bless him. But apart from that he's doing surprisingly well and just wants to hold and kiss him a lot. 

Mlm when do you think you'll start thinking about ttc again? I was going to start soon but now I have Arthur I'm rethinking as I feel quite content with the 2 of them. I bet I'll get broody again when he's growing out of his baby stage. I honestly don't know what I stressed about with Jack when he was newborn as all they do is sleep and eat! Toddlers are much harder work hehe.


----------



## mackjess

Aww bobster that is cute about Jack and his blanket. He is still a big deal around there :) I hope Finn won't be jealous.


----------



## mlm115

Bobster, I want to start ttc around December or January. If I decide I for sure want 3. Two is such a nice, manageable number so I may be swayed to stay with two. My opinion changes all the time lol. 

We are dealing with some jealousy now that Audrey is bigger and crawling to Norah's toys. There's a lot of "no baby!" And "mine!". And when she's feeling especially jealous, "no mama hold baby!" But that's not all the time and not too bad. Just sassy two year old stuff. So I think Jack will be fine, he just has to stake his claim on those blankets ; ) 

And YES to newborns being so much easier! (Those first few weeks anyway). What was I even stressed about the first time? Haha. All about perspective I guess.


----------



## bobster

Jane well done for getting through your first week in the new job! You must be tired as its always so much more tiring getting to know people and taking everything in. Enjoy your weekend with Greg. 

Mlm I know what you mean about 2 being a manageable. I can imagine life would be pretty hectic with 3 young ones. See how you feel closer the time as you are young so there's no rush to decide is there. Do you think hubby will be easy to persuade?


----------



## mlm115

Yes, I do think DH will agree. I did bring it up the other day, but pretty casually... He didn't say no right away, so that's a good sign. You're right though, I have plenty of time to decide. 

Have you been getting help at home while you recover bobster? Is your OH able to stay home with you?

Enjoy your first real weekend post work week Jane : )


----------



## mlm115

Just have to share a pic, I'm so excited for you ladies to all have 2 kiddos soon!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bobster

Oh my gosh they are so adorable mlm! Best friends :) I bet your heart melts when you see them like that together.


----------



## mackjess

Oh my gosh yes to the adorable picture.


----------



## mlm115

Happy US Mothers Day! (A day late).


----------



## mackjess

Happy Mother's day to you too MLM. I am sure the girls were cute and sweet and you had a great day. Finn had a stomach bug so he wanted to make sure I got to do lots of mom duties. He seems back to normal this AM so hopefully it ends there.


----------



## mlm115

Yuck, hope Finn feels better! That's no fun. My girls weren't sick, but both girls skipped naps yesterday so were not so sweet all day. Oh well. I guess we really never get breaks as moms!


----------



## bobster

Hope Finns bigger mack. How are you feeling? It's flying by your pregnancy. 

Jane is the job still going ok? Has Greg adapted to not seeing you so much ok? What are the people like there?

Mlm I hope Norah's not dropping her naps. Jack dropped his daytime sleep really early. Used to love my tea and biscuits break and a bit of grown up TV time. 

Arthur is doing so well and I'm really enjoying him. He's feeding from the breast well still and I feel super proud for not giving him a drop of formula so far. I've done loads of public feeding too so I'm over my anxiety about that. Went to a posh 5* hotel today for cream tea and fed him there which was a bit tricky as was sat bolt up right but still managed it ok. I think most of my city have seen my nipples now. 

He weighs 10 pound 5oz so is quite a big boy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mlm115

Aw, adorable pic bobster! Sounds like you are doing a great job and settling in well. Good for you with the BF too!


----------



## mackjess

Yay for the BF. Even though Finn was a champ I'm still really nervous about it going well with #2. It is so handy to just whip a boob out and not packing bottles, water, formula, etc when out. :D I was still pretty shy about it though and would hit dressing rooms at the mall or the Nordstroms ladies lounge. Mostily because I was still new at it I did better with less distractions. I hope it will be even easier this time.

Not much here. Feeling pretty good but the lower back pain has kicked in. If I could take a bath in icy hot, I would. But happy to be feeling good other than that. Another scan Friday to see baby girl. yay.

Hows back to work going Jane?

Did the girls get back to their naps MLM? I hope that was just a blip.


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster it all sounds so relaxed second time around and Arthur is just gorgeous. Have a wonderful scan mackjess. I bet you are sporting a beautiful bump by now. Mlm I hope your girls are continuing to keep you busy and getting on well.

Work is going fine and Greg has adjusted well. Issues with my blood have reared their head again (it wasn't the simple explanation I was given before) and sadly baby #2 may never be a reality for me.

I'm going to come off babyand bump as it's just too upsetting to stay on. I've really struggled since the ectopic and now this. It's been hard to watch you all get pregnant with relative ease. So for my own sanity I'm going to log off. Good luck with your families- baby #2 and beyond.x


----------



## mlm115

Oh Jane, your post made me so sad to read. Not sure if you will log on to read this, but I so hope that you are happy and healthy, however your family turns out. If I have said anything at all that was insensitive, I'm so so sorry! I totally understand where you are coming from by needing a break from this. We will miss you!


----------



## mackjess

Oh Jane I'm so sorry to hear about the blood issues. Very distressing.


----------



## bobster

Jane I'm so sorry (hugs) 

I too hope I haven't been insensitive. I'm so sorry you are dealing with this. Keep snuggly that gorgeous boy of yours and he will get you through this stressful time. Would love to hear from you again in the future. 

Take care xx


----------



## mlm115

Our little group is getting smaller and smaller! I hope Jane feels better and pops back on at some point. 

I just got home from a long weekend away visiting my friend out of state. It was kind of strange having no kids or DH with me, but also such a nice little break! So happy to be home though and my girls were all smiles this morning when they saw me : )


----------



## mackjess

Awe, how cute of them to miss mommy. I hate being gone but sometimes you need the break. Sounds like a great weekend!

Reached V-day this week.

Jane, I hope you're doing OK if you do check in. It's weird because the day before you posted I was driving down the street and randomly thought of you and that you'd have #2 in the works by the end of this year. So, whether you're on here or not sending lots of positive energy your way.

Does the blood issue have anything to do with Greg's sudden delivery? I can't remember. 

I hope we haven't been insensitive as well, and I totally understand how checking this thread could be hard. I hope that you've searched BnB for the blood issues, and found support from other mommies with the same concerns. Best of luck to you and I hope we hear back sometimes!


----------



## bobster

Congratulations on v-day mack! It's flying by. She'll soon be here. How's your bump? I found my bump grew earlier with Arthur. Are you the same? He was bigger though so that could be why. 

Mlm did you notice any changes to your pelvic floor after Audrey? I have found when I'm desperate for a wee it's hard to stop it coming so I really have to rush to get there before I pee myself. I hope this isn't a permanent change. Been doing my pelvic floors everyday but maybe need to step up the amount of times I'm doing them. We dtd once and OH said it feels the same but I'm paranoid.


----------



## mlm115

When I was pregnant with Audrey it was terrible with having to pee and not being able to hold it! Thank goodness it got better though, and I don't have any issues now. I'm sure this is tmi, but what I've noticed post baby is leaking when using tampons. Like having babies stretched it out or something. Ugh. DH also told me he didn't notice any difference when dtd, but maybe he's just being nice, lol

Woo hoo for vday Mack! That's such a reassuring milestone to hit.


----------



## mlm115

Just checking in to see how you ladies are doing. We are enjoying the warmer weather and playing outside a lot, woo hoo for summer!


----------



## mackjess

Hi mlm! Enjoying the warm weather as well. Been feeling heartburn and queasy the last few days so not up to much. Ickkkkkk. 

How are you Bobster?


----------



## bobster

How are you both doing? You would think it was winter not June in good old England! Rainy and grey! We get a 2 day heat wave and then a week of storms and that sums up a British summer &#65533;&#65533;

Hope bumps ok and you are still ok. I hate heartburn it's awful. I had it really bad this time so can sympathise. Have you started the nursery yet? 27 weeks already!! Wow it's going fast.

How are the girls mlm? Have you decided yet when you may broach the subject of baby number 3 or have you changed your mind? 

We're all good here... Arthur has yet another cold. Jack keeps catching them from nursery and passing them kindly to his little bro. Constant snotty noses in our house. Apart from that thrilling info no news from us. We lead a very boring life of sleep, eat, tidy up, tidy up some more, sleep, repeat. I am still bf and wondering when to give first bit of formula as can't leave him for longer than an hour at the moment. Feel anxious that he won't settle without the boob. Will be nice to have a bit more time alone or as a couple away from babes so will introduce it soon. 

Hope Jane is ok. Really hope she surprises us with a bfp announcement one day


----------



## bobster

Smiles :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mackjess

Awe he's so cute. I'm still nervous about not being a boy mom.

Not much here. I've been feeling pretty good except this week. Double ear infection and bronchitis. Took tomorrow off work to rest. We plan on setting up Finn's new room and nursery Sunday so I hope I'm feeling better by then.


----------



## mlm115

Aw bobster, he's so cute! Glad you are doing well. Have you tried pumping at all and offering a bottle? I'm sure it's hard not being able to leave for any stretch of time. Hopefully he doesn't give you any issues when you try. How has night time been going? Getting any sleep? I was talking to some moms yesterday and we all agreed that we love newborns, but the first 3-4 months can just be so challenging with the unpredictability!

Sorry you are sick Mack. Definitely get some rest and take care of yourself! And try not to be nervous, being a girl mom is fantastic too &#128521;

Nothing too new here. I just ordered invites for Audrey's first bday party- how is that coming up so quickly?! Both girls are doing well. Ive been thinking about #3, but still unsure. Although I think I would regret more if I didn't go for it. We'll see. It won't be til 2017 anyway. 

I also hope for some good news from Jane at some point.


----------



## bobster

He is a cutie. 

Mlm sounds like no.3 will be on the horizon for you then. Hope your hubby is easy to get on board if he isn't already. Can't believe Audrey is 1 either! How time flies by. Are they both still getting on well? 

Get well soon Mack

Arthur had his first jabs today. It went ok luckily and he wasn't too upset. He's s very happy smiley baby and at the moment I'm feeling content with 2 so I've decided to get a coil fitted on Thursday to avoid and surprises as its bound to happen when you don't actually want it to haha! 

Has Jane gone off b&b completely? I hope she's ok... Lots to deal with esp. When just starting a new job and being away from Greg too


----------



## mackjess

Happy 4th. Cruising along and tired here. Been having a high heart rate and see a cardio in a few weeks, but still scheduled sep 7th so I think everything will still be good. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## mlm115

High heart rate for you or baby? I'm assuming you.. That stinks. Hope all is ok with that. Are you having a scheduled c section this time?

Did you have a good 4th? My girls both LOVED their first fireworks show. I was pleasantly surprised. 

What about you bobster? Life with 2 still going ok?


----------



## mackjess

High HR for me. It makes me really tired from just walking up my stairs or something. I don't think OB is too concerned about it as my BP was still low when HR was high, and my oxygen stats were perfect. She sched me for the c-section Sept 7 even as we were setting up my appt with the cardiologist so it seems like everything should go as normal, just getting it checked out to be sure.

Yay for the fireworks show. We didn't go to a display as we probably wouldn't have made it back home until after 11 and with us both working today and me being extra cranky and tired. :) Most everything is illegal in our city but we did get snakes and smoke bombs and Finn had a blast. Glad the girls loved it and weren't scared. He kept looking for "storm clouds" yesterday after firecrackers went off and was very confused. :)

Bobster how are you and the boys?


----------



## mlm115

Well I hope it's ok Mack. Seems like your dr isn't too worried, so that's good. Are you finding it stressful to be working while pregnant and raising a toddler? It was challenging for me at the time, but looking back it was nice to be able to sit at a desk all day instead of chasing after Norah!


----------



## mackjess

My work has suffered greatly. Trying to get one last hurrah done so I'm worthy before my leave starts. Training another group on some basic tasks we do to help lighten the load for our very small group. But man, it's going to be tough. heh. I am ready for maternity leave for sure!


----------



## mlm115

I found it so hard to be focused on work the further I got in my pregnancy. How long of a mat leave will you take? Will you return to work full time?


----------



## mackjess

3 months, so I'll go back early Dec. I may see if I can telework all of Dec and not go back to 2 days a week in the office til Jan. Holidays are like a ghost town at fed offices! I think my MIL would help watch her at the house in Dec if I was home every day. I need to figure something out since our daycare doesn't have an opening until Jan 1st for her. Eek.


----------



## bobster

How are you both doing? Hope they get to the bottom of your heart rate issues. Have you had your appointment with the cardiologist yet? How are you feeling Mack? Hope you are not too tired. 

Mlm still enjoying life with 2. Arthur has started smiling at Jack now and you can tell he looks forward to seeing his big bro. They are really sweet together. Jacks really proud of being a big brother and tells everyone 'that's my baby arter' lol

How are you getting on with the girls mlm?


----------



## bobster

It's funny how differently I feel this time to Jack. Jack was so colicky and I stressed so much that I didn't enjoy the baby stage at all and was dreading it again.. Arthur's just so relaxed and I'm clinging onto him a lot. I feel like we have more of a tight bond whereas with Jack it grew. This has resulted I think in dad not feeling the bond as tightly with Arthur. I think because I'm ebf he doesn't get that time to feed him and it's mainly me doing everything. I think I may introduce a bit of formula so OH can start to feed him sometimes so they can have a bit more quality time.. I worry that he will always be closer to Jack but I'm sure that won't be the case as they get older.. I hope! 

Mlm did you notice a difference with the bonding between dad and Audrey since you've been a sahm? Has hubby showed any preference towards one of your girls? My OH declines preferring one over the other but I feel he doesn't enjoy his time as much with Arthur as he always complains that he cries when he's with him and he can't settle him as the only thing that makes him stop is bf sometimes


----------



## mackjess

Bobster Finn was pretty much attached to me for a year, and he and daddy are so super close right now. I wouldn't worry about the bond with Arthur, it will catch up. And I love how cemented our mommy bond still is even with me being sick and tired and daddy involved more, he still needs his momma and talks about me non-stop when I send them out to play or run an errand.

I must say I'm getting nervous about 2. How on earth will I have the energy or find the time. I don't really want to be a SAHM as I just don't know if I'd be good at it, and I'd want to go back to work in a few years anyway so I just have to make it thru this. Seems so daunting. I do love their daycare and trust them completely, and we are pretty good about making weekends 100% family time. Starting to feel overwhelmed though about life and working with 2.


----------



## mlm115

Bobster, my experience with bonding with Audrey was very similar to what you described. Just so instant. And yes, DH preferred doing things with Norah because it was just easier for him. He still actually does sometimes. Now that's she's a bit bigger, Audrey adores her daddy and gives him huge smiles and hugs when he gets home from work. So I would say to not worry, it will happen with time.


----------



## mlm115

Do you get help from DH Mack? Like with daycare drop off/pick up? That was a big concern for me, My DH wouldn't have been able to help with anything since he's gone from the house 6:30-7. I think you will manage, you'll just have to figure out your new routine once your new little lady is here. And unfortunately just try to get through until mat leave


----------



## mlm115

Happy 3rd birthday to Finn! Wow. 3. Crazy. &#128512;


----------



## bobster

Thanks mlm you are right.. I'm a worry wort sometimes. I know as well that it's still early days and there's time for him to bond more. While I'm bf it's hard for him as if he cries its usually because he's hungry so it's me who feeds him. I think I'm going to try formula soon to get him used to it so Dan can spend a bit more quality time with him. 

Aww belated happy birthday to Finn. Did you have a party or anything?

Mlm how are you doing? Are the girls ok? Can't believe Audrey is nearly 1! Crazy!


----------



## mackjess

Happy birthday Audrey! Finn had a fun 3rd bday. Huge miserable and happy here. Very tired so sorry for not keeping up! Hope you ladies are doing well.


----------



## mlm115

I was just going to check in with you Mack, thanks for the update! Have you settled on a name for your little lady yet?


----------



## mlm115

Can't believe my baby is one! She is just the best little baby girl ever, time is going too fast!


----------



## mlm115

Any sign of baby yet Mack? How are you and your two kiddos doing Bobster?


----------



## mackjess

16 days left till my c section. Friday was my last day of work. I still have to pack my hospital bag and finish her room!! Her clothes are clean and furniture set up so I just need to put stuff away.

How's everyone? I've just been super tired and not kept up.


----------



## mlm115

16 days, wow. How exciting for you &#128512;

I figured once Jane left the thread we'd be chatting a bit less, but just wanted to make sure everyone was doing well. I have to make sure our newest bnb baby arrives happy and healthy &#128512;


----------



## bobster

Wow not long Mack! Looking forward to seeing your news. 

Thanks for checking in mlm. How are you are your lovely girls? Belated happy birthday to Audrey! Did you have nice celebrations?? Doesn't seem a year since you had her does it! Scary how time flies by.

We're all doing well here. Arthur is just the most gorgeous chubby baby ever. Jacks adapted really well to him too. Arthur laughs and smiles at him so much it's really cute to watch. Life is quite busy even though I'm not working so often don't get chance to check in on here. Sorry for being so quiet. 

Waiting in anticipation for your news Mack!


----------



## bobster

How are you all doing? It's quiet around here. 

Hope you are ok Mack. Looking forward to seeing your birth announcement. Did you say you had a c-section booked soon?


----------



## mackjess

Yes. It's Wednesday. So excited.

Just made a list off things to finish around the house. Only 28 things. Lol. #2ndbaby. A lot of easy things and DH is off work now so we should get done. I think I was ready 3 months before Finn. I will post updates next week.

How is it going with 2 bobster? I'm quite nervous about starting over.


----------



## bobster

Wow will be thinking of you Mack! It's lovely with 2. Much less stressful as you have done it once so you will be a pro this time. You'll love it. Finn might take a few weeks but he'll be in love with her in no time too :) 

Can't wait for your news! Will be checking in. Good luck xx


----------



## mlm115

Good luck Mack!! Can't wait to hear all about it! I'm sure you will do just great &#128512;

Glad you have adjusted so well to having 2 Bobster. I have my moments here and there, but it's definitely not as hard as some people made it out to be. And seeing the two of them playing and loving on each other is hands down the best feeling ever &#128525;

As far as what's new with us, not much, just some milestones for the girls. Audrey is not quite walking, but should be any day now. In the last 1-2 months, we successfully got rid of Norah's paci, potty trained her, she dropped her nap (unfortunately), and is in her big girl bed now. Time is just flying by!


----------



## bobster

Thinking of you Mack and hoping all went well &#128522;


----------



## mlm115

I keep checking for updates too, I'm dying to hear about it Mack! Hope all is well &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## bobster

And well done for you reaching all those milestones with Norah! Your big girl sounds like she's doing so well!!

I brought up the subject of possibly having no.3 with OH and he was on board. I'm not ready to think about it yet and have a coil in to prevent any accidents but so relieved he would be ok with it if I changed my mind! 

Anymore thoughts on no.3 for you mlm? 

Come on Mack we're dying to hear an update from you!!! Hope you are recovering ok x


----------



## mlm115

I still want 3 (I think). I'm just thinking about timing right now. I think we will likely start ttc next year, maybe spring or summer. DH isn't saying no anymore, so I think I'm good as far as that goes &#128512;


----------



## bobster

Brilliant!!! 

Hope Mack and baby are all good and she updates soon!!!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hello, just stopping by to see if Mack had her baby and all is well.

Sounds like you and your little ones are doing great. Wow, amazing that you both will be shooting for #3 at some point. :flower:


----------



## mackjess

Yes sorry!! Section Wednesday went well and baby girl is prefect. Recovering was really tough at first but better now.

Annabel Marie
9/7/16
19 inches
9lbs 1oz

Home today and we took a big nap together so I hope she still sleeps tonight. Tubes tied so we are done!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bobster

Yay gorgeous Mack well done!! Lovely none too! Enjoy those newborn snuggles :) x


----------



## GI_Jane

Congratulations Mack, she's beautiful.:flower:


----------



## mackjess

Thank you Jane. And thanks for checking in. I think of you often and hope to see you back on here.


----------



## mlm115

Congratulations Mack! Beautiful baby girl, beautiful name. Glad all went well and that you are home recovering now &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;

Nice to see you check in Jane &#128578;


----------



## mackjess

Well Annabel is a sweet girl and good baby, but it has been a struggle so far with two. It's almost affected my bonding with her and I might contact my ob if I still feel down. She was a big baby when born, and had her blood sugar drop which is common in bigger babies, so I had to supplement with formula until my milk came in. Then she wasn't gaining quite an ounce a day, still gained and only lost 2 percent at the hospital, but we had to take her in 4 times for weight checks. Ugh. Yesterday wss a good weigh in so no going back for that. Then we had to go back to the hospital twice for her to have blood draws, even though her bilirubin scores were good. Just because it took awhile for her colour to look less yellow. She never did have jaundice so that was annoying. Then we all had a round with a stomach bug and we were .3 degrees away from having to take her to the ER Friday night but thank God her fever dropped. During all this it's been hard to nurse and do skin to skin, so I just got her off supplementing with formula today finally. A lot of pumping, oatmeal and mom's tea to get my supply up.

So, she is beautiful and perfect but a very stressful few weeks. I love her to pieces but hope to get the bond I felt right away with Finn if we have a quiet week at home. she's also so very nocturnal, and I've not been napping with all our doctor trips, so I'm sure exhaustion is playing a role. It's been hard with two so far, but I figure it can only get better from here.

And here's a sweet photo. Totally worth all the struggle.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1229.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bobster

Mack it sounds like you've had a really tough start with getting ill as well! Poor you and poor family. She looks absolutely gorgeous though and you are doing an amazing job. Keep going mamma! Feeding is tough, I think you just presume it will go ok if it has before but it's a struggle. Arthur too lost weight and had a slight yellowing. It's so common. As long as she's being fed it doesn't matter that you are topping her up. Maybe just express everytime you need to top her up to get your milk supply up. It's so hard when you are so exhausted but she'll soon learn night from day. Is there anything herbal you can take to boost supply?? Thought I read fenugreek but may have imagined that haha. 

How has Finn been? I hope he's been ok so far. It must be strange for them. I think the problem with bonding with no.2 (for me anyway) is because you get worried about how child no.1 is feeling and if they feel sad/left out/not as close. I beat myself up and tried to spread myself too far to please everyone and that was hard but Jack soon learnt that Arthur had to come first for a little while. I still gets a little jealous occasionally but much better now. It just gets easier and easier as the weeks go on. For you the struggles with feeding and being poorly will be adding to normal pressures too! Try not to be hard on yourself as you have plenty of time and that bond will grow and grow. For us it was the other way round, it was instant with Arthur but took a while with Jack. We have an amazing bond though now and it didn't take long to grow.

Motherhood = constant worry, stress and guilt!!! = wrinkles and eye bags and fat bum due to chocolate and wine consumption &#128512;&#128524;&#128523;


----------



## mackjess

Thanx bobster. Finn has actually been really great, but I miss him. I'm sure this is affecting my bonding too. He's been a little on the cranky side but never had attitude Regarding his sister.

I've been so tired I'm actually co sleeping with her at night so I can actually rest with her frequent feedings. Finn was slept at night and in his crib by 8 days. I had to set my alarm to wake him for night feeds. It was just easier over all I think. I hope the nocturnal thing turns soon.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1205.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mamademarc

Hi Bobster, I call my bestfriend bobster too, strangely. I'm here after 2 losses and I just wanted to say that I'd rather hear positive stories to give me hope, so it's nice to see bfp. Here's hoping for a sticky bean this time. Xx


----------



## bobster

Hi mamadermac. Sorry for your losses. I had 2 too and now have 2 healthy boys so don't give up! In fact all the girls on this thread have had at least 1 so we know how hard it is and what a worry it is when you get bfp. 

Mack that picture is just gorgeous. Sounds like Finn was brilliant. Both my babies we've co-slept. Still co-sleeping with Arthur now at 5 months. Jack went into his cot at 12 weeks. Just do what you have to do to get sleep and enjoy the cuddles with her as it goes so quickly :)


----------



## mlm115

Aw Mack, so sorry you had such a rough time! Glad she is doing well now, but how stressful for everyone. The pictures are just gorgeous though! Don't beat yourself up over anything. Like bobster said, mom guilt is such a tough thing. We all feel it at one point or another. Sounds like you are doing your best. Remember, you are a GREAT mom! You got this &#128521;


----------



## mackjess

Thanks ladies. I think starting off with so much pain, and bad pain management with my first shift of nurses, then having to supplement and my supply struggling, then All the dang appts got me off to a bad start and really interrupted my bonding with her. I started taking Zoloft and things have been quieter at home. Feeling better over all, just a little down in the evenings because I know a long night is ahead. Dh is sleeping in the other room since he has his own challenges being mostly in charge of the 3 year old, who's been difficult at bedtime and middle of the night waking himself, and he needs sleep to go to work.


----------



## bobster

You have to do what works for you both. Sleeping separately seems to work for a lot of people (me included). Just remember all these things are temporary measures and things will become normal again, it will just be a different normal. Finn will adjust and get back to his old self (and better for being a big bro), you'll have some time back with him and he will grow into his big brother role as she starts to respond to him and give something back to him! Night times will get easier to deal with too. Hang in there you are doing an amazing job! Just remember all these changes are temporary and just a tiny blip in time on your little ones and your lives! Keep going it will all be so worth this hard part very soon


----------



## mackjess

Thank you bobster! It really does get a little better every day.


----------



## mlm115

How is everything going Mack? How long do you have until you go back to work? Hope this doesn't sound terrible, but it might be nice to have a bit of a "break" when you do get back. At least you'll get to pee and eat lunch by yourself &#128521;

How about you bobster? What new things are your kids up to lately?


----------



## bobster

Nice to hear from you mlm. We're all good here thanks. Jack and Arthur have a horrible chesty cough right now but apart from that we're all fine. How are you and girls?? 

Mlm's right Mack pee'ing in private is a luxury and a perk of going back to work lol! Hope you are getting on a bit better now and she's sleeping a bit more for you. 

How are you two feeling about the election?? Donald trump has been all over our news here in the U.K. What a wally he is! 

Are you two getting ready for Christmas? Will your lo's be dressing up for Halloween?


----------



## mlm115

Funny you asked about the election, it's so big here but I didn't think about it being a topic in other countries. I personally think Trump is ridiculous and a bit embarrassing to see him representing a huge part of our country!

Norah is obsessed with princesses, so she is going to be Cinderella and Audrey will be Snow White. What about your kids? Norah is very excited about it this year which is fun.


----------



## mlm115

Such a princess &#128512;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4207.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bobster

Oh my gosh she's so big!!! When did that happen? I'm sure the last picture we saw she looked so much younger. She's absolutely adorable! She looks like butter wouldn't melt in that pic haha! 

Jack is obsessed with dinosaurs, typical boy. He's got a dinosaur costume so think he'll be wearing that. He's quite scared of all the costumes in the shops and wants to carve a happy face in our pumpkin so that's what we'll be doing haha! We're not going trick or treating this year but will invite them to come here for treats if wanted. Next year I think we'll go round when Arthur's a bit older. 

Yes the election is all over our news. Its so different to our system over here. It doesn't look too promising for Trump as far as I'm aware? Hope not.


----------



## bobster

Jack in his dinosaur costume!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8907.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## bobster

And recent of Arthur ...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8865.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mackjess

Hi ladies. Omg bobster love the costume. Arthur is so big now.

Mlm, still not sleeping much. Annabel just is hungry a lot, I barely have time to pump so I'm up all the time still. Getting nervous about going back to work in December. Really hoping she turns a corner in November and I start to sleep.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1363.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mlm115

Omg. Those kids. All so cute!!!!! That dinosaur costume made me laugh! 

Sorry you aren't sleeping Mack. That's definitely the worst part of having a newborn : (


----------



## mlm115

Couldn't leave Audrey out &#128521;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3633.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mackjess

Back! I had typed a reply!! Mlm the girls look so sweet.


----------



## bobster

Awww bless little Audrey. She's so cute in her little Snow White costume :) 

Doesn't seem 2 minutes since you announced her arrival to us. Time is flying by so quickly.

This difficult sleepless newborn stage will whizz by Mack. Try not to panic about work. Easier said than done I know. I can't believe how short your maternity leave Is there in the USA. You'd think it would be better. It must cause a lot of psychological stress on Families trying to juggle work and home life. It makes me realise how lucky we are in the uk and even more so for those working in the NHS as the maternity leave package is really good. What hours will you be going back on? Where will Annabelle go when you are working? Just try to remember that you felt like this after Finn and you got on with it and did so well so you'll be just fine again. Do you plan to express at work again? I'm nervous about going back too as increasing my hours to 30 for the extra money. Don't want to leave Arthur as love being at home with him but I know it will be fine once I've been back a few weeks. 

Mlm any more ideas when you'll be ttc no.3? Are you on birth control? My coil is causing me lots of cramps so I might ask for it to be taken out and gone on something else


----------



## mlm115

DH and I decided that we will start ttc #3 next spring/summer. Although if it were totally up to me, I'd love an "oops" pregnancy before then! I'm not on any birth control now, just condoms. And then when we are done with kids, DH will get snipped for sure.

So either of you have sleep issues with your older ones? Norah has been having terrible separation anxiety at night. She is literally almost having panic attacks and not falling asleep unless someone is in her room with her. She's also waking at least once over night and I am basically sleeping on her floor now. It's terrible.


----------



## bobster

Oh god that sounds awful. Jack has always been such a brilliant sleeper. Arthur on the other hand is up anywhere between 4-9 times a night. I'm so nervous about how I'm going to cope when I go back to work. We are co-sleeping still as he doesn't like being in his cot anytime other than his morning nap (his one and only consistent nap of the day). There's no pattern at all in his sleeping during the night. My OH is on the sofa most nights so he doesn't get interrupted. 

I think he's using me as a comforter rather than needing milk. I've thought about taking the plunge and stopping bf altogether but if that doesn't work i'll be sad as I really enjoy bf and it's so convenient and easy. 

So I'm Sorry mlm I can't advise you on what to do with her separation anxiety but hope its just a phase and will pass.


----------



## bobster

How are you ladies getting on? What are you both thinking about the election result? It shocked most people I know here in Britain. 

Are you both ready for Christmas? Hope Jane comes back on here at some point. 

I'm getting ready to go back to work in January which I'm dreading. Would love to be a sahm. Arthur's blossoming and I'm
Really enjoying spending time with him and Jack who is now a little man and no longer a baby. 

Are your kids excited about santa? Jacks very excited. We are taking him to see him on Christmas Eve which will be nice. Hope it's colder at Christmas this year as it's been mild for the last 3. 

Hope you are both well


----------



## mlm115

Just read your last post now Bobster, sorry for the late response! Seemed like everyone had taken a break from here for a bit. 

Re: the election- ugh. I was so upset at first. Still not happy, but the initial shock has worn off a bit by now. 

I'm so excited for Christmas this year since both kids are at fun ages. They like the idea of Santa, but neither were thrilled to sit on his lap. Norah flat out refused!


----------



## bobster

Haha I'm not surprised! He is a scary looking man. We're taking them on Christmas Eve this year. I can't wait! I think Jack will be the same! 

We are all wrapped and ready now :) 

How's Mack?


----------



## mlm115

Hope everyone had a nice Christmas, and have a happy new year : )


----------



## mackjess

Happy new year everyone! Sorry I've been so absent. Went back to work in Dec, and we all have taken turns getting colds since Thanksgiving. Minor colds thank goodness, not a lot of congestion and no fevers but that annoying cough that last a few weeks. So that seriously wrecked our sleep one person at a time for almost two months! Aye. Annabel is the last and seems almost over it. Momma has been tired but we had a magical Christmas despite that. Let's see some cute xmas pics! I'll catch up more soon.


----------



## bobster

Glad to hear you are all on the mend now Mack. Why does it always always always coincide with going back to work?! Can't believe you've gone back so soon. How is annabell sleeping now? Have you adjusted ok to leaving her? How's little Finn doing? 

Mlm jack wasn't actually scared of santa in the end which I was really surprised about. I will try to attach a picture. How are you and the girls? Hope you all had a lovely Christmas too. 

We all had a brilliant time. Jackqas really into it this year and he really enjoyed doing all the Christmasy things like making decorations and things. It was magical. Arthur didn't have a clue of course! Feeling so blessed recently watching my big boy blossom into such a kind hearted little man. He's really grown in independence and character these last few months. Very proud mummy. Arthur is still edible too. I just want to keep him this age forever. He's finally started sleeping through now. Not every night but quite a few. If he wakes it's usually around 3am for a bottle and then straight back down so not too bad. I'm convinced it's because he's on mainly formula now. OH can help now too so it's really made me feel happier and less pressured that it's all on me all the time. I go back to work in 2 weeks and I'm dreading it!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9692.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mackjess

Oh my gosh bobster the excitment on Jacks face! They are both so adorable! Glad to hear you had such a fun xmas. Finn was all in on Santa this year, very cute. He started ripping open presents while I was getting Annabel dressed and Sean was still in bed. Luckily I had wrapped their stuff in more kid looking paper so he was actually going after his presents. lol.

I will look for a pic soon. I have them but not on my laptop. L


----------



## mlm115

Don't know how I missed your posts, ahh! So yet again, delayed response from me. So glad you had such great Christmases. Beautiful pictures of your boys Bobster! And how cute that Finn was so excited. I loved that Norah understood it so well this year. She also was all about the presents. She's in a HUGE Disney princess phase right now, so she was thrilled to get her new dolls especially : ). Audrey had a blast too, although she didn't understand it quite as much. She does know that Santa says "ho ho ho!" though haha. 

I did a terrible job getting them together for a pic this year... oops.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5733.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mlm115

Not sure if you guys are on here anymore, but just wanted to post that I'm pregnant. Just found out and I felt the need to post it here &#128512;


----------



## bobster

Aww mlm huge congratulations that's brilliant news! When's your due date and how far along are you? Wow what lovely news. I check in from time to time. All good here. Busy busy and don't seem to have a minute to myself! How are you feeling? Was it a surprise pregnancy or were you ttc?


----------



## mlm115

Thanks bobster : ). I'm only 4.5 weeks, due November 13th assuming all goes well. So far I'm feeling ok,I just hate the uncertainty at the beginning of pregnancy. It wasn't planned, but not exactly a shock since we dtd unprotected once around ovulation. I'm excited and nervous &#128578;

Glad you are doing well. Definitely no alone time as a mom to little ones, I totally understand that! I'm hoping for warmer weather soon so my little ones can get outside more and run off their energy!


----------



## mackjess

Oh my gosh!!! That is so exciting! Glad to see you ladies again. I've been exhausted with back to work, but I think that will start improving. I feel like I'm getting my wits back about me again.


----------



## mlm115

How is it working and being a mom of 2 Mack?


----------



## mackjess

So so hard. Lol. But it's getting better. How's staying home with 2? I swear that's got to be harder.


----------



## mlm115

I bet it's hard! I can't imagine. Staying home has its challenges, but we are in a good routine by now. 

Update- waiting to miscarry unfortunately. Hcg levels are going down : (

Update #2- yup- officially miscarrying. I'm sad, but will be ok.


----------



## mackjess

Oh mlm sweetie I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope you're doing OK. I know it's sad even so early.


----------



## bobster

Oh no mlm. I'm so sorry. How are you feeling?? Hope you are ok. Is hubby ok too? Hope you have support


----------



## bobster

Mack I don't know how you do it! I went back when Arthur was 9 months and that was hard. Is Annabelle on the bottle now? How many hours are you working?


----------



## mlm115

Thank you! I really do feel ok. It's a huge difference from the devastation of my first miscarriage. Maybe because I already have 2 children, maybe because it was so much earlier... I'm not sure. But either way, I'm ok. Thank you for your kind words : )


----------



## bobster

Glad you are ok mlm. Will you continue ntnp and see what happens? I'm toying with the idea of a no.3. Although I'm pretty sure OH feels happy with just 2... I'm not sure I feel we're complete yet &#128533;


----------



## mlm115

We had a good long talk about it the other night, and I think we will ntnp starting in June. I just don't have that feeling of being "done", you know? So hopefully we are fortunate enough to have one more and then I'm for sure done : ) I'm actually shocked that DH is onboard with wanting another. I think it's because we had this loss, and he was sad which made him realize he'd be ok with one more.


----------



## mackjess

Awe I think it's so sweet you both want 1 more. We are pretty good with 2 I think, but it does make me sad all the time Annabel is my last baby, and she's already huge! We are 21lbs and in 12-18 month clothes already. I love it though, my big girl. 

Bobster, she gets bottles at daycare. Still pumping which surprises me it's going so well still. With Finn I was already at mostly formula at this point. I sometimes have to add 2 oz of formula to top off Annabel's bottles, but I am really keeping up. I'm working 40 hours a week, but I do work 3 days from home. Total life saver!!


----------



## mlm115

Oh that's so great that you can work from home 3 days a week! I bet that really helps with pumping especially. Not going to lie, I'm a little jealous. I do miss working at times. I'd love to do something part time, but I don't know if there's any professional opportunities for part time work.


----------



## bobster

My word Mack 40 hours! I only did 37 before I had kids. You are amazing to manage everything. 

I do 30 hours over 3 days. So 2 12 hour shifts and an 8 hour one. It works well for us as I have every other day off. I still struggle with chores though and the house is a permanent tip. Would love someone to come in and sort out our endless washing for us on a daily basis. We don't iron anything and do a load a day so impossible to keep on top of it. 

Do you both struggle with it too? There's a brilliant lady who started writing a blog about parenthood but has since written a book called hurrah for gin. It's good for telling the reality of motherhood but in humorous way. Have you read it?


----------



## mlm115

I feel like I'm constantly failing at housekeeping. To be honest, I'm not the neatest person to begin with, as I'd rather take any spare time I have to sit on the couch and relax haha. I could do a much better job at cleaning and organizing my house. I think I'm going to start trying to involve the girls in simple tasks like dusting or putting their own laundry away to try and help. Bluh. No fun. 

I haven't heard of that book, I'm going to look it up though!


----------



## mackjess

Uhh yea I just took monday off because I can't get laundry put away. hehehe. The husband and I recently bought new clothes since we accepted we aren't getting in our pre-kid size anytime soon, and of course the kids have grown, so everything is full of clothes that don't fit and we keep wearing clean laundry out of the baskets. I seriously just got 2 more laundry baskets so we each have our own. lol


so yea...keeping up is hard. I'm doing a major closet clean and purge monday, and there's a donation place that picks stuff up from your curb. I'm not even going to try to resell like I used to do when it was just Finn.


----------



## bobster

Mlm I'm the same and the sofa or a little lie down always seems like a better idea! 

Mack taking a day off to get on top of it sounds like a killer! But so much easier without the babes around. 

It's 4am and currently feeding an awake Arthur. Think he may be teething. Ah the joys. Lots of coffee today. Jack also had his preschool injections yesterday. I felt so guilty taking him. Didn't tell him until we were in the waiting room but the appointment was late so he worked himself up a bit. He's had a huge temperature since too, poor thing.

How's everyone else?


----------



## mackjess

Finn got mad at the doctor because his shots didn't turn him into a giant. No idea where he came up with that idea, lol.

Annabel rarely sleeps thru the night, so I ended up napping most of the day Monday. I really needed a day though. Sean and Finn had strep throat and Annabel and I had colds last week. I was worn slick!

Hope everyone is enjoying the spring finally!


----------



## bobster

Oh god sounds stressful Mack. We have had non stop illness too. It's so much harder with sickness isn't it. I hope everyone stays well for s while now. 

Are you co-sleeping with Annabel? It must be so tough with broken sleep and working. It's ace you get to work from home 3 days, although the temptation to go for a nap would be too hard for me! 

That's so cute of Finn! Haha! They are hilarious aren't they. Jack comes out with corkers which make me chuckle everyday :)


----------



## mlm115

Ugh, yes, sickness is the worst. Hope everyone is feeling better!

Love the funny things they say at this age (usually completely unintentionally funny!). Norah is a super sensitive kid, so shots or doctor visits in general are just awful with her. Audrey is my funny little clown. She has me cracking up all the time. Do you ladies see personality differences in your kiddos? It's crazy how different they can be!


----------



## mackjess

No cosleeping with Annabel. She goes to sleep just fine, she's just still a hungries baby so gets up to eat once a night. And she's still the world's slowest eater so I'm up for about an hour or a little more.

Finn and AB are totally different. She's obv much younger, but I see so many differences. The one thing she does the same as him is the angry arm when nursing though. He was also a pretty hungry baby and if I took .5 seconds too long, he'd start nursing, but grunting while windmilling his free arm to let me know he was not pleased. She does the exact same thing and it cracks me up.


----------



## mlm115

Haha Mack, that's hilarious. That's such a random thing they have in common, I love it &#128516;


----------



## mackjess

She's a sassy pants though so she does her smothered sounding nursing while yelling at me a bit longer. lol.


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster, mackjess, mlm? You ladies still about?

Wanted to let you know that I'm pregnant with #2 (15 weeks). It's been a bit of a journey since I left b&b: infertility, surgery then 2 losses but finally reached this far and fingers crossed it continues on...

How are you and your families doing?


----------



## mlm115

Oh my goodness Jane!!! Huge congrats!!! So good to hear from you. So sorry about your struggles, I'm sure that has taken quite a toll on you. How have you been feeling with this pregnancy?

I had an early loss in March, and am now back on b&b because I'm 5 weeks pregnant again. Hoping this one sticks! 

Anyway, so so happy for you and thank you for posting!


----------



## bobster

Yay huge congratulations to you both! So exciting!!! It makes me want to try again but I need to be patient! Decided to wait until Jack starts school next September. 

I have everything crossed for you both for healthy sticky beans and babies. Sorry to hear of your losses &#55356;&#57147;


----------



## mlm115

bobster said:


> Yay huge congratulations to you both! So exciting!!! It makes me want to try again but I need to be patient! Decided to wait until Jack starts school next September.
> 
> I have everything crossed for you both for healthy sticky beans and babies. Sorry to hear of your losses &#65533;&#65533;

Ooooh so you think you're for sure going to go for #3?? Exciting!


----------



## bobster

Yes, my broodiness is telling me a third is the right thing. I've been contemplating it for a while because of financial & practical reasons but I know I'll always regret it if we don't have 1 more. How are you both feeling? Any sickness etc yet mlm? Jane are you showing?


----------



## mlm115

That's exactly how I feel bobster. I totally get it. 

I'm feeling good. Slight waves of nausea, sore breasts, and bloating, but nothing extreme yet. I've taken so many pregnancy tests this time for line progression, I'm crazy!


----------



## bobster

I'm not surprised after a mc recently. I'm an obsessive with testing too. It's really quite addictive, but in those early days I remember panicking so much that the line hadn't darkened enough and it can stress you out at the same time. 

How's life otherwise with you guys? Mack how are you finding life with 2? 
Jacks really blossomed into such a kind and mostly well behaved young man. He's 4 in October, I really can't believe it's been so long! I wish they'd both slow down as I want to keep them little forever. 

Mlm how are your girls? When do you plan to tell them about bump of you haven't already? 

Jane have you told Greg yet? How is he doing?


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey congrats mlm, so happy for you, DH and your girls. Sorry about your loss :hugs:
Oh god I'm a total POAS addict too. I've only stopped because I've had a couple of scans and can feel movement now! Thank goodness for cheapies.

Yes definitely showing now. Initially was a bloat baby but think it is more baby and less air now.

Symptoms are really strong and different from Greg. I feel guilty because I wanted this for so long but am not enjoying being pregnant this time. I feel sick, nipples itch, exhausted, completely distracted and just generally grotty. I am convinced I am a girl. I will find out next week, I had the harmony test Wednesday night and will get the results in a week.

Yes have told Greg and he is happy. He asked how it will come out from my tummy :haha:

Any gender gut feelings mlm or too early?

How old are Arthur and Audrey?

I'm totally done after this one, I want to put the pregnancy chapter behind me and enjoy the 2 I have.


----------



## mlm115

Sounds like a girl to me Jane! And good luck explaining that process to Greg, lol. I don't think you should feel guilty for not loving the pregnancy. No one says you have to love feeling sick all the time to be grateful for being pregnant. I think 2 is a great number of kids. If this doesn't work out for me, I'll be done at two for sure. 

Definitely no feeling re: gender yet, but I just assume it's going to be another girl. I felt like I couldn't try for another with the hope of having a boy, so I would be totally happy with another girl. It will be forevvvveer until I find out though!

Besides that, life is pretty good right now. Audrey will be 2 next week, and she is just the smartest little thing! She basically speaks in full sentences, counts to 10, knows her colors... it's crazy how quickly the second one picks things up! Especially since she and Norah are so close in age. Norah will start pre school in the fall which is exciting. She has started ballet classes this summer which she is in love with, it's so cute. She can be quite an emotional handful at times though, so that's fun &#128580; Things are going pretty smoothly right now, am I crazy to throw a wrench in it with another one?? Ha. We shall see!


----------



## mackjess

JANE AND MLM!! Oh my goodness. I'd been coming back in here periodically to check up and then I don't for a few weeks and looks what happens. MLM, praying for a sticky bean this time. I had Finn very soon after my m/c and it was a perfect pregnancy. 

and Jane I'm soooo glad you didn't throw in the towel. Yes to 15 weeks. Will you be finding out the gender as well? I think it sounds like a girl as I was a mess with Annabel.

And bobster are we about to have 3 babies in the thread? That would be fun. I'm definitely a 2 and done, as I turn 40 in a few weeks!! If I were a bit younger I could see having 3.

How is everyone doing? Finn just turned 4, which is crazy, and my baby girl is almost 11 months. Last baby syndrome is bad yall every little milestone and I just cry.


----------



## GI_Jane

Our kiddies are growing up quick! Happy birthday to Finn and Audrey.

I'm def done after 2, even if I could get pregnant easily after #2, my level of anxiety at having a healthy baby is definitely high and I find it all very worrying and stressful and I am 35 so feel ready to be put TTC days behind me. DH said he would consider a 3rd but even he has changed his mind. 

I think I will be like you mackjess, savouring every moment much more. God I hope I'm more relaxed in the baby stage this time- last time was all a blur. Was it better for you ladies the second time around?

Waiting for my harmony results now and will find out the gender next week too. Work knows about the pregnancy now and I feel more focusesed on the projects I need to get tied up by the end of the year now. Can't believe it is August next week and I hope to go on mat leave in early December- doesn't seem like very long to go, but in some ways feels like ages away too....


----------



## mlm115

I think it will be a nice feeling to be done with ttc/pregnancy, I agree with that Jane. I 100% was more relaxed with baby number 2. There's just a comfort level that makes you feel more prepared. I can't wait to hear the results of your gender test!

Mack, it is crazy how old these kids are getting! I will for sure have last baby syndrome, I'm way more emotional as a mom than I ever thought I would be!


----------



## bobster

Mlm will you have any more do you think after no.3? 

I'm such a maternal person. I'm not sure I'll ever feel 'done'. That's part of the reason I've been deliberating so much about whether to go for no.3 or not. I don't want to go for it and still not feel complete. Could I just feel this maternal instinct forever?! I feel torn as practically and financially we are done, but my heart says there's room for 1 more. I just love everything about motherhood and like you ladies I am cherishing every moment second time round. Jane it's 100x more relaxed and enjoyable. everything seemed to just flow better with Arthur from the moment he was born. With jack I just felt anxious the whole time and it's all such a blur! 

When do you find out your harmony results?

Mlm will you find out what you're having too? 

I think I'm going to aim to start ttc in September next year (when jack starts school & Arthur will be nearly 2.5). I'll be 32 then and no.3 will definitely be my last.


----------



## GI_Jane

So good to know baby stage should be easier 2nd time around. Just dreading the sleep deprivation.

No results from harmony test. Doctor rung on Tuesday to say my blood sample need further processing but should hear more by the end of this week. He did firmly say that it doesn't indicate any health issues but just happens sometimes if they can't get enough of the babies dna from my blood. If they still can't extract enough then I get my money back.

How are you feeling mlm, tests still progressing? When will you see your doctor? Will you have an early viability scan or hcg blood draw?


----------



## mlm115

Aw, too bad about the test Jane. Hopefully they are able to work it out. If not, not too much longer til an ultrasound I would imagine. 

I will definitely find out what I'm having. I usually have a 16 week ultrasound which is when I've found out the genders in the past. I'm still so nervous though, it's hard to think ahead. My tests are super dark, and I found myself trying to compare if the control line was lighter than before, since my test lines are so much darker then the control lines now- that I decided it's time to stop taking tests and just see what happens. I have an appt on Monday which will do bloods and a physical exam. I just want to get to the 8 week ultrasound, that will make me feel so much better if that goes well. However, I'm also quite scared at the idea of having 3 kids, so no, definitely no more after this!


----------



## GI_Jane

Great to hear your tests are progressing and darker than the control now mlm- definitely time to stop testing. Good luck for your appointment, let us know how you get on. When are you due based on your dates?
Any crappy symptoms so far?

I got my harmony test results back today, low risk for downs etc and it is a girl. So my intuition was right and we are happy but I feel nervous- I dont know how to look after a girl but I haven't bit much choice.

At least can narrow down the name choices now!

How you doing bobster and mackjess? Almost the weekend.


----------



## mlm115

Yay, a girl! Congrats! How exciting! And even better that your results showed low risk for things, awesome!

I'm due 3/29- what is your due date Jane? I'm feeling pretty tired and generally icky. Some nausea and such. Are you starting to feel better now that you are in second tri?

We have our family here Saturday for Audrey's bday party, it will be hard not to tell everyone! But I'm not ready to say anything yet.


----------



## mackjess

Jane, I was hoping for another boy. It took me a long time to get on board for a girl. I think when I finally got excited was a few weeks before I had her and was washing and folding her clothes to get the nursery ready. Now tho, seeing Daddy and Finn melt and moon over her, I'm soooo glad I had a boy then girl. Of course I would have totally loved and rocked being a boy mom.

MLM any girl or boy feelings? Bobster that sounds like a good plan. You'll be ready for a baby when they are starting school. :)


----------



## bobster

Yay!! Huge congrats Jane! One of each will be amazing :) so glad the genetic tests are ok too xx


----------



## GI_Jane

How was Audrey's party mlm? How was your appointment on Monday, bloods ok?
Will be lovely to have a spring time baby mlm.
My due date is 17th Jan, not ideal being so close to Christmas and so cold but that's how it is.

Feeling ok and starting to show a little now, finally sinking in. Starting on names now- really struggling with a girls name. My favourites are way too popular now :(
Thursday I have a clinic appointment to discuss Greg being born early and checking my cervix- fingers crossed I don't need a stitch put in- ouch.


----------



## mlm115

What are you favorite names Jane? I love baby names, it's a mild obsession of mine : ). Hope your appointment goes well! 

Audrey's party was great, thanks for asking. She had so much fun and loved her cake and presents. My appointment was fine, except that they discovered I have a uti so am now on antibiotics for that. I know it's no biggie, but just hate for there to be anything wrong at this stage in the game! I have an ultrasound scheduled for next Thursday when I am 8 weeks, which will be a bit nerve wracking for me.


----------



## mlm115

Oh also- Norah was born in early February, and it was kind of nice to be stuck indoors snuggling and not having many obligations to go anywhere. Although winter birthday parties definitely have limited options. Anyway, I think January will be ok : )


----------



## GI_Jane

Ugh uti's suck- hope you've been feeling ok mlm. Hope your scan goes well on Thursday.
I'm now on progesterone and scans every 2 weeks- my cervix is too short, if it gets any worse they'll put a cervical stitch in. Doc offered the option of a stitch now but the risks are too great (infection, pop the waters, damage the bladder). Fingers crossed the progesterone is enough.
Have a good week all.


----------



## mlm115

That stinks about your cervical shortening. Hope the progesterone works and good that they are closely monitoring it. Do they think that's why Greg was born early?


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> That stinks about your cervical shortening. Hope the progesterone works and good that they are closely monitoring it. Do they think that's why Greg was born early?

They can't categorically say, could of been the cervix or could of been an infection, they never investigated after the fact. Pleased they are monitoring me closely now though.

How did your scan go mlm?


----------



## bobster

I've been off here a bit sorry Jane. Glad they've picked up on your cervix early. I know a couple of people who've had a stitch and everything was fine with their pregnancies so seems to be a reasonably common problem. Doesn't make it any less worrying though I'm sure. Hope you are ok. Have they said to rest etc as much as possible? Have work been good? 

Hope you are both feeling well?? Mlm can't wait to see a scan pic.


----------



## mlm115

Had my scan a few days ago, it went great! Measured within 2 days and had a heartbeat, so that's all I can ask for at this point : )


----------



## bobster

Yay! Brilliant news mlm. What a relief!


----------



## mackjess

Jane, also very glad they caught it early. My cousin was just monitored for this and had a stitch. They told her she'd have to be at the hospital early and have induced labor, but they kept rechecking the stitch and it was still holding on great, so they actually left it til she started to labor naturally at full term. Sometimes they do better work than they realize :)

mlm, how are you feeling? Great news about the heartbeat. And baby #3. I still can't believe how far we've all come!


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks for the reassurance ladies, I'm feeling better about things. Had a check up yesterday and length had improved by 9cm so progesterone is helping and will continue as I have been doing. I'm 19 weeks :happydance:

Yey for your successful scan mlm. How are your symptoms going whilst trying to look after your girls? Is DH excited?

How are you doing mackjess and bobster?


----------



## mlm115

Thanks ladies! I actually found baby's heartbeat on my Doppler at home too, woo hoo! My symptoms are pretty bluh. A lot of queasiness and some vomiting, exhaustion. It's definitely more difficult feeling this way while staying home with two little ones as opposed to having an office job. The girls are so cute though and excited about baby. DH will be more excited when it starts feeling more "real" I think. He's not totally there yet. 

And yay for the progesterone working Jane!! That's awesome!!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies, happy September.

How are you all?

Congrats on almost being 12 weeks mlm. Have you already started telling many people? Have you got another scan soon?

I am 22 weeks on Wednesday and started to feel very real now baby is moving about and I have a distinct bump. Have started to buy a few peices, just bits we can't re use from last time.
Anomaly scan went well, all normal. She is still in breech but plenty of time to flip around. Still on the progesterone.

Have you anything planned for jacks birthday in October bobster? We might go to CBeebies land for the day.


----------



## mlm115

Thanks Jane! Yes, I've pretty much told everyone at this point. I'm not very secretive I guess! Plus I swear I already look like I'm at least 4 months pregnant. 

So glad everything is going well for you Jane! Yay for everything being normal and feeling all of those baby movements! Is Greg curious about your belly?


----------



## GI_Jane

He's not too curious but I have been encouraging him to put his hand on the bump and talk to the baby, he likes doing that. He asked her if she had a tv in there- very cute.
It's scary that Christmas things are in the shop and my work are panning the Christmas party. I think the next few months to Jan will fly by!


How are your girls? Still very excited?


----------



## mlm115

Cute! And yes, seems like time will fly by until your new little one is here. Such a busy time of year. 

12 weeks today, woo! I have a scan in 5 days. Then gender scan at 16 weeks woo!


----------



## mlm115

Scan went great! I'm so emotional with this pregnancy, probably because it's for sure my last. Still can't believe I'm going to have 3...


----------



## GI_Jane

Pleased the scan went well mlm, any gender guesses at this point?
Enjoy your last pregnancy mlm, this is certainly our last but I'm quite happy about that!

We've had a worrying few days and I've been in and out of hospital. Recent checkup showed cervix had dramatically shortened to 8mm (down from 34 mm where the progesterone had previously improved things from 23). So needless to say an emergency stitch was required but despite the urgency, hospital couldn't fit me in amongst the emergency c sections going on. After a nervous 4 day wait of barely lifting a finger I finally got it done. It went well, just got to keep activities light. Fingers crossed it holds, every day she cooks feels like a bonus. Doc says I might get to term or I might just get another 4 weeks..:shrug: too many factors involved to say for sure.

Interesting that September is the busiest months for births in the UK, all those people conceiving over the Christmas holidays!


----------



## mlm115

Oh my gosh Jane! How terrifying for you! Thank goodness you got that stitch in, you must have been so anxious waiting! Remind me, how many weeks are you now? Sending all my positive vibes your way!


----------



## mlm115

Just checking in to see how you are doing Jane?


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey all,sorry not been on for a while. My mind has been so preoccupied this pregnancy.
I'm 28 weeks on Wednesday and entering the 3rd trimester :happydance:
Pregnancy symptoms have just been so strong with this girlie and it's hard to make it through the day, I've also had head cold/ sinus issues one after another and it's really got me down. No matter how much I sleep my body just feel so tired. But of course I am happy to be pregnant and that she is hanging on in there.
Had a check up with the doctor since the stitch and they are happy with the progress. Still a chance she could arrive at any time but if we do make it, the stitch will be removed at 36 weeks (5 days before Christmas). Have heard that labour could happen straight away so that will be Christmas taken care of!

How are you doing mlm? 17 weeks is amazing :happydance:
How was jacks birthday bobster? Have you started looking at primary schools?

Still stuck on names, lots we like but nothing has staying power. Think we will wait until she is born and we see her now.


----------



## mlm115

Glad little Miss is still cooking away for you Jane! Thats great to hear. Sorry you arent feeling well though, no fun : ( Sounds like you may have a Christmas baby, that is exciting!

As for me, I found out that we are expecting a boy! Im a lot more excited than I expected I would be, and so very emotional!


----------



## GI_Jane

Boys are great! Congrats mlm. :thumbup:


----------



## mlm115

Checking in Jane- any baby updates??


----------



## GI_Jane

Doing well thanks mlm. I'm 34 weeks and 2 days. Bump is huge! And stitch is holding. It's coming out at 36 weeks so not long to go. Some stories say you could go into labour straight away, other people go past their due date so just keeping an open mind. I finished work last Friday and is a nice time of year to be off work.:thumbup:

Greg was born in my 33rd week so this is the longest I've ever been pregnant! Feels a relief to get this far.

How are you doing mlm? Is your bump bigger than with your girls? Any boy name ideas?


----------



## mlm115

Oh boy, you are getting close! So glad youve made it this far with this pregnancy, what a relief! Hope you get to relax a bit now that you are off work until baby girl arrives. Ill be curious to see what happens for you when the stitch is removed. 

Im doing well. Starting to have more back pain then I did with my other pregnancies, but Im sure its due to being more active with my kids and Audrey still wants to be carried quite a bit. Other than that, everything appears to be uncomplicated which is great!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hi Ladies,

How are all your Christmas preparations going? Are your kiddies excited?

I've been distracted with pregnancy, i'm 36 + 2 weeks today and have been in hospital for a few nights as I've had a persistent fever for many days in a row. They removed the stitch a few days early just in case it was the cause (having it taken out was barbaric!). Home now and finishing antibiotics.
Had some irregular contractions but not yet dilating so maybe she will be a January baby!

Have a great Christmas everyone.


----------



## mlm115

So sorry you werent feeling well Jane : (. For some reason I expected you to go in the labor right after your stitch was removed, guess I was wrong! 

My girls are so so excited for Christmas this year, it is very fun! 3 months until baby for me, its creeping up on me!


----------



## mlm115

Jane, Im dying to know if your little girl has arrived yet?!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies, sorry for the delayed announcement, Gabriella Amelia arrived on the morning of 1st January 2018 at 37+5 weeks (2 weeks after the stitch was removed).
The birth was natural- quick and without complication, just some gas and air to see me through and we were home the next day. No stitches :thumbup:
All going ok, just a bit overwhelming as we settle down to the new normal.

How you doing mlm? What is your due date? Hope you all had a great xmas and new year.x


----------



## mlm115

Huge congrats!!!! Yay! Beautiful name : ) Sounds like things went smoothly, that is great news. Good luck settling in with two. I know it can feel overwhelming at times, but you will be great! Hope Greg is doing well with little sis too. 

Im doing well. My official due date is 3/29, so about 10 weeks to go. Time is flying!


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks Mlm. Was a relief the birth was straightforward after having the risk of possible pre term labour hanging over us for months and feeling totally wiped out physically.
Greg is doing OK, involving him lots but he's quite tearful at drop off to pre school and that is heart wrenching. I guess it will settle down, it has only been 2 weeks.
It's a nice feeling to know our family is complete. Need to sort out some contraception now lol.

Eeek 10 weeks! Are you feeling prepared? Is your back holding up ok?
Will your girls need to share a bedroom?


----------



## mackjess

Jane!! Congrats. I've been off for a long while and there's a new baby and another next month. Wonderful news. We are still hanging in here. Kids are growing like weeds. :)


----------



## bobster

Delayed massive congratulations to you Jane!!! So glad it all went well. Looking forward to your announcement too Mlm. 

Sorry I&#8217;ve not been on here for yonks! Been very busy recently and hardly get any time! Will look out for your news in March, good luck mlm


----------



## mackjess

MLM you are in the home stretch. How do you feel?

Jane, how is the little missus? I love her name.


----------



## GI_Jane

Thinking of you Mlm. Update us when you can.

Gabby is doing well thanks mackjess, she is 11 weeks old and has already started teething! Those bottom teeth are trying to push through already-crazy. Makes her cranky though!
She's a petite little thing, i think she will be a short lady like me!
She's a pretty good sleeper so far, she does 9pm-5am, quick feed then rises properly at 7am (hope I've not jinxed it now!).

Hope you and kids are doing well.x


----------



## mlm115

That sounds like some pretty good sleep Jane, awesome! Hope Miss Gabby keeps it up!! How are you feeling now that youve settled in with two kids? Hope its not too crazy : )

No baby yet for me. Still (impatiently) waiting. Im getting a sweep in 3 days at 39+1, and Im hoping that does the trick. It did with my second, and Im already at 3+ cm dilated and 50% effaced. Will keep you updated!


----------



## GI_Jane

Good luck with the sweep Mlm. Not long until you meet your little boy.x


----------



## mlm115

Well, little man was very comfy in there, but was born a little late on April 4th. I had a pretty easy induction experience and both he and I are doing great! His name is Reid &#128578;


----------



## GI_Jane

Congratulations Mlm, wonderful news.
Welcome to the world Reid.x


----------



## GI_Jane

What do his sisters think of him?


----------



## mackjess

Oh a new little Prince. He is going to be so spoiled. Congats MLM!!


----------



## mlm115

Thanks! Besides the sleeping part, everything is great! The girls are very much in love with their little brother.


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,
How is everyone?
How is it going with 3 Mlm? How are you doing bobster and mackjess?
We are doing well, Gabby is 6 months and loving beingweaned. She's a great sleeper too thank goodness.

Do you think you will shoot for number 3 bobster? More and more I've been thinking about having a third but I just don't think I can put us all through ttc again but I am very tempted...id love the idea that in not so many years time gabby will be more independent and I can get my own time back but then there is this yearning....


----------



## bobster

Hi everyone. Delayed congratulations on little Reid mlm. I’m sorry I’ve not checked up on this forum for so long. 

I hope you are all doing well and your little ones are thriving. 

I’m pregnant with no.3 and slightly terrified to be honest!! It seemed like a good idea at the time but panic has set in. It was a bit of an oops pregnancy as we’d agreed to ttc this October. 

Hope everyone’s ok. I just had a little read back and we chatted for so long on our ttc journeys. It was nice to have support along the way so thank you all.


----------



## mlm115

Just randomly thought to check this thread, but glad I did! Congrats bobster! I totally understand the fear of #3, I went through that too. It all worked out fine for me though, and I’m sure it will for you!


----------



## bobster

Aww thanks mlm. I hope the girls are enjoying having a little brother? I love his name. 

I do worry about life with 3 but I also know that if we didn’t have another one I would have regretted it once I was older. I think I’m going to finally feel complete after this one, and hoping hubby might have a vasectomy to make that final although he’s worried about the procedure

I hope the other ladies are getting on ok. Wonder if Jane will go for 3 too.


----------



## mlm115

I just saw that you’re having a little girl, how fun! Any names picked out yet? 

I will say, I definitely feel done with 3. I never had this feeling before, so I know I really was meant to have 3. My husband still hasn’t gotten his vasectomy, but I hope he will soon! 

I wonder about them too. I know Mack was done with 2, but maybe 1 more for Jane?


----------



## bobster

Yes i’m very excited to have a girl. It will be fun to experience the other side. Was it different for you having a boy after 2 girls? I’m so worried about how I’ll cope splitting myself 3 ways and working too. Are you still a stay at home mum? I’d love to stop working if we could.

Is your hubby worried about it too? I’m not sure that mine is sold on the idea but we know we are finally done now. The thought of going through morning sickness again has sealed it for me. 

I think I remember Mack said she got sterilised after the birth or her second but maybe Jane.


----------



## bobster

Forgot to say we like the name Lily so far but haven’t got any plan B’s so need to think about some more potentials


----------

